# 2nd stage partner processing visa



## azeeza

Hi

i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?

i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.

the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## mallory

Sorry I can't help you with your question azeeza because we are a few months behind you in the second stage process (expecting the paperwork to arrive in May), but I'd be interested in your timeline.

I have heard the same as you....6-8 months, because second stage spouse visas are a lower priority.

What documents did they request you to send in for your second stage?

Did you get the police check done early or wait until your packet arrived?


----------



## azeeza

Hi Mallory

hmmm i got the letter and forms for the 2nd stage visa application about 3 weeks prior to the end of my 2nd year. the informtion required was fairly simple they needed:

1. police check 
(you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will recieve the police clearacnce certificate within 10 working days. you can do this in advance if you wish. isugeest you do one for you and one for your partner as sometimes thet request for your partner as well.

2.copies of documents that may have changed since eg. marriage certificate, passport etc.

3. statutory declarartions by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)

4. form 80 character assesment form (DIAC will send you this form )

5. if you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate

6. 2 statutory declarartions from friends and family to prove your relationoship is genuine

7. all proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.

8. All documents have to be signed and certified infront of a justice of peace

you send in all these documents and you wait for a case worker to call you. i have sent in my forms and is currently waiting for the case worker to contact me, that is why i am intrested in other peoples experience so i may know what to expect.

hope the info above helps you mallory


----------



## Wanderer

I was waiting for someone who may have been through the process to comment azeeza and at first I thought you may have put in 6-8 months instead of weeks for 6-8 months does sound far too long for what is really just a tick off that a couple are still in a relationship.

Immi will have their reasons for the time being longer, more thorough checks to weed out marriages of convenience situations being one and then of course a lot of Immi people will be assigned to other investigative issues re Asylum seekers and because of rorting that has gone on in recent times with overseas students seeking PR.

But just because it takes so long, if you have a sound relationship there is no reason to be nervous as with right boxes ticked, it'll be a mere formality even if taking whatever time.


----------



## azeeza

Wanderer said:


> I was waiting for someone who may have been through the process to comment azeeza and at first I thought you may have put in 6-8 months instead of weeks for 6-8 months does sound far too long for what is really just a tick off that a couple are still in a relationship.
> 
> Immi will have their reasons for the time being longer, more thorough checks to weed out marriages of convenience situations being one and then of course a lot of Immi people will be assigned to other investigative issues re Asylum seekers and because of rorting that has gone on in recent times with overseas students seeking PR.
> 
> But just because it takes so long, if you have a sound relationship there is no reason to be nervous as with right boxes ticked, it'll be a mere formality even if taking whatever time.


yes i agree with the current state of refugees and asylum seeker the DIAC have become more stringent in their checks etc, however my main reason for being anxious about getting the visa is so that i can finish my uni degree and get a job its very hard trying to get a job on a TR visa and the uni fees are sky high if you not PR. i just hope i gets processed in time so i may start the second semester in july.

FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## lisa

azeeza said:


> Hi Mallory
> 
> hmmm i got the letter and forms for the 2nd stage visa application about 3 weeks prior to the end of my 2nd year. the informtion required was fairly simple they needed:
> 
> 1. police check
> (you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will recieve the police clearacnce certificate within 10 working days. you can do this in advance if you wish. isugeest you do one for you and one for your partner as sometimes thet request for your partner as well.
> 
> 2.copies of documents that may have changed since eg. marriage certificate, passport etc.
> 
> 3. statutory declarartions by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)
> 
> 4. form 80 character assesment form (DIAC will send you this form )
> 
> 5. if you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate
> 
> 6. 2 statutory declarartions from friends and family to prove your relationoship is genuine
> 
> 7. all proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.
> 
> 8. All documents have to be signed and certified infront of a justice of peace
> 
> you send in all these documents and you wait for a case worker to call you. i have sent in my forms and is currently waiting for the case worker to contact me, that is why i am intrested in other peoples experience so i may know what to expect.
> 
> hope the info above helps you mallory


Hi, i just read your imformation about applying for 2nd stage partner.It's very helpful for me because i am doing it now.You know I am worry about status declaration from friends or family.Can I ask my cousin and brother in-law to prove for my relationship, I heard my friend said that we should not reffer family member to prove it, it is better than friends but the fact is i do not have any close ffriend that know well about our relationship.Can you give me some advises? Did you use form 888 to make declaration from your friends and family? What about the witness who sign for your own declaration as a third party ? Does it have to be the same witness who sign on your friend declaration? Thank you for your help. 
I looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## azeeza

lisa said:


> Hi, i just read your imformation about applying for 2nd stage partner.It's very helpful for me because i am doing it now.You know I am worry about status declaration from friends or family.Can I ask my cousin and brother in-law to prove for my relationship, I heard my friend said that we should not reffer family member to prove it, it is better than friends but the fact is i do not have any close ffriend that know well about our relationship.Can you give me some advises? Did you use form 888 to make declaration from your friends and family? What about the witness who sign for your own declaration as a third party ? Does it have to be the same witness who sign on your friend declaration? Thank you for your help.
> I looking forward to hearing from you!


Hi lisa.

the statutory declaration that i submitted where from my mother in law and my husbands boss. i dont think there will be any issue if you get your cousin and brother in law to do the declarations. i had to also fill out the character check form, as well as get the police certificate. i had put one friend as a reference on my behalf but they didnt even contact her to verify any information.

the witness who signed my forms was a justice of peace who basically was the witness in all my forms so that was the easy part.

my second stage visa forms were filled out and sent with the police check on the 23 March 2010 and i received my permanent visa of the 30 April, i made sure all the forms and requirements were filled out 100% as requested so that helped in my visa being processed and granted within 37 days of it being lodged.

hope this helps. goodluck on your application

Azeeza


----------



## lisa

azeeza said:


> Hi lisa.
> 
> the statutory declaration that i submitted where from my mother in law and my husbands boss. i dont think there will be any issue if you get your cousin and brother in law to do the declarations. i had to also fill out the character check form, as well as get the police certificate. i had put one friend as a reference on my behalf but they didnt even contact her to verify any information.
> 
> the witness who signed my forms was a justice of peace who basically was the witness in all my forms so that was the easy part.
> 
> my second stage visa forms were filled out and sent with the police check on the 23 March 2010 and i received my permanent visa of the 30 April, i made sure all the forms and requirements were filled out 100% as requested so that helped in my visa being processed and granted within 37 days of it being lodged.
> 
> hope this helps. goodluck on your application
> 
> Azeeza


Hi Azeeza,
Thank you for your replying.Now I am asking my brother in law and cousin to make a declaration for me.You know it is a lot of pressure on me since I received the form from 2nd stage partner processing department becauze I did not know what to do with it, I just asking my friend around but every one told me differnent ways and I got confusing.I feel better now when I get your experience.Can you tell me one more thing that did you submit them any addictional evidence together with your all forms?What evidences did you use? Thanks alot.


----------



## azeeza

lisa said:


> Hi Azeeza,
> Thank you for your replying.Now I am asking my brother in law and cousin to make a declaration for me.You know it is a lot of pressure on me since I received the form from 2nd stage partner processing department becauze I did not know what to do with it, I just asking my friend around but every one told me differnent ways and I got confusing.I feel better now when I get your experience.Can you tell me one more thing that did you submit them any addictional evidence together with your all forms?What evidences did you use? Thanks alot.


i just had to send them our rental lease that has both my husband and my names on it to prove that we live together, the rest of the documents were just watever they had requested.


----------



## tinkko

Hey Guys, 

We are in second stage partner processing and I already sent the package to process centre but still wondering that do my wife needs to do for the medical check up in HSA again.
Please let me know and greatly appreciated for your help.
regards,
Tin


----------



## Wanderer

If your wife was already an Australian citizen or PR which she would need to be to have sponsored you, she does not need to do a medical.


----------



## tinkko

Many thanks for your reply and greatly appreciated. Actually I am the Australian citizen and the applicant was my wife, sorry for my unclear message. She lodged the second stage application in last 3 weeks ago and someone told me that she need to do for medical checkup. She had done in first TR stage, liked last 2 years ago. So, you mean, she does not need to do medical check up for this second stage process.
thanks again.



Wanderer said:


> If your wife was already an Australian citizen or PR which she would need to be to have sponsored you, she does not need to do a medical.


----------



## tinkko

Hi Wanderer, 
Sorry to bother you again, regarding about your reply, my wife does not need to take medical checkup again for second stage processing.
Greatly appreciated for your help.
cheers,
Tin


----------



## quentint

tinkko said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> Sorry to bother you again, regarding about your reply, my wife does not need to take medical checkup again for second stage processing.
> Greatly appreciated for your help.
> cheers,
> Tin


Hi Tinkko,

Just wondering, have you or your wife sent back the papers for the 2nd stage processing? My wife received her on 10/12/2010 while we were holidaying oversea. We returned it on 1/2/2011. The 2 year anniversary was last week (18/02/2011). If you have, have heard anything from the Department yet?

Many thanks?


----------



## Wanderer

I think quentint, if tinkko isn't back, his last response is indicative that his wife did not need to do a medical for the second stage.
That would not be unusual for someone if they have been in Australia the whole period but it could depend on the extent of any travel as in your case if the CO becomes aware of it.


----------



## quentint

Wanderer said:


> I think quentint, if tinkko isn't back, his last response is indicative that his wife did not need to do a medical for the second stage.
> That would not be unusual for someone if they have been in Australia the whole period but it could depend on the extent of any travel as in your case if the CO becomes aware of it.


Hi Wanderer,

Thanks for replying. The situation is this. My wife applied for the spouse visa with me as the sponsor on 18/2/2009. Around 2/12/2010 we left to go oversea for a bit over 3 weeks for holiday. During that time the department send us the documents (dated 10/12/2010)for the 2nd stage processing and give us 60 days to return the requested documents. We got all the documents and return to them on 31/01/2011 and we received the acknowlegement card back on the 11/02/2011. Although the acknowledgement card advised that they will try to do in 90 days. I'm just wondering does anyone know what the current time line is? The document was sent to the Melbourne Processing Centre.

Also, back in 2010, the department required my wife to do a Police Check in her birth country, does the department required another Police Check from her birth country again considering we just spent 3 weeks holidaying there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marisch

quentint said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> 
> Thanks for replying. The situation is this. My wife applied for the spouse visa with me as the sponsor on 18/2/2009. Around 2/12/2010 we left to go oversea for a bit over 3 weeks for holiday. During that time the department send us the documents (dated 10/12/2010)for the 2nd stage processing and give us 60 days to return the requested documents. We got all the documents and return to them on 31/01/2011 and we received the acknowlegement card back on the 11/02/2011. Although the acknowledgement card advised that they will try to do in 90 days. I'm just wondering does anyone know what the current time line is? The document was sent to the Melbourne Processing Centre.
> 
> Also, back in 2010, the department required my wife to do a Police Check in her birth country, does the department required another Police Check from her birth country again considering we just spent 3 weeks holidaying there?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I received my spouse PR 801 on the 30th of December, through the Melbourne office, you find my timeline here:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-time-line-family-spouse-applications-32.html

If you sent in everything they requested, I don't think you need to worry  processing times vary, our case was pretty straightforward and it took them a month after receiving our package.


----------



## tinkko

My wife got granted for PR in 7 March 2011, it took less then 3 months since the day we lodged the second stage application and no interview at all.
Cheers


quentint said:


> Hi Tinkko,
> 
> Just wondering, have you or your wife sent back the papers for the 2nd stage processing? My wife received her on 10/12/2010 while we were holidaying oversea. We returned it on 1/2/2011. The 2 year anniversary was last week (18/02/2011). If you have, have heard anything from the Department yet?
> 
> Many thanks?


----------



## iko.

And what documents exactly Immigration ask for?
Do they ask for photographs? Correspondence between the couple?

Some people say not many documents, others say it is similar to the first stage of the visa, but I would like to know something a bit more specific.

Thanks.


----------



## quentint

Hi Marisch and Tinkko,

Thanks for your information.

My wife just got her PR (BS 801) grant paper today, it was dated 23/03/2011. Her 2 years time line was up on 18/02/2011, so her Visa was granted just 2 days shy of 5 weeks from that date.

Quentin


----------



## ANNIE5

Hi

So from my understanding we have to get further stat decs from people again that we got for the first stage ?

Do any of you know if you have a child while on your temporary spouse do you still have to wait the two years before starting second stage? Im due in June so wondering after baby born to inform immigration as i would only be a year on 820 then.


----------



## chrissydr78

Hi!.
Thanks for all this information regarding the 2nd stage processing. I am also awaiting one. I just have a new question, hope someone could help.
Anyway, my question is that since i got married overseas, do i need to register my marriage here in australia? I've read a few that says its ok if we don't register because its valid already here as long as it was valid in the country where the marriage took place. But then again, if we dont register our marriage here, my partner would remain single in australia's marriage registry, right?  well aside from that, if we will need an australian marriage certificate it wont be provided to us since we were'nt registered here. So what do i do?..pls help

Thanks!


----------



## yama

*lovely*



quentint said:


> Hi Marisch and Tinkko,
> 
> Thanks for your information.
> 
> My wife just got her PR (BS 801) grant paper today, it was dated 23/03/2011. Her 2 years time line was up on 18/02/2011, so her Visa was granted just 2 days shy of 5 weeks from that date.
> 
> Quentin


its nice to hear your story.i am yet to do my second stage.my 2 years is 9 October 2011 but my wife phoned the department today she was told they will send papers for second application when its 2 years after the application.and she was told that after we send in the paperwork for second stage which is going to be after 9 October 2009 it may take upto 18 more months for the department to grant me my permanent visa.not sounding good?i know, but what can i do?nothing.

i just want to hear from other people out there if it is the same case with them?

yama


----------



## emma143

Hi i am filipina girl i was married to an australian citizen , on a tourist visa, we get married before i returned here in my country, and then now im on my visa application for spouse visa and i will have my interview this month of May, at australian embassy, its been 3 months already from the time i lodged my application
just want to ask if someone who can tell me, what will happen after my interview if its possible for visa soon or shud have wait again 3 or 6 months, becoz they said it is 3-6 months processing time. and any one on here knows what is possible interview questions might have from embassy? i hope someone could help me here, thank you. will appreciate your reply guys. thanks..


----------



## yama

*Hello emma*

Im not really sure about your case because you are applying while you are overseas.in my case I applied here in australia and I was granted the visa not long after the interview.it would be after 1 or 2 months after the interview.again depending with each case the time frame would be between 3 to 6 months after the interview when you apply overseas.

I hope you find this helpful.

Yama


----------



## yama

*Hello emma*

Again the questions asked by immigration in the interview differs from case to case.in my case we had lots of evidence that we are legitimately married and that we have been together for the time specified on our application forms.the good the evidence you have the easier the interview will be.

However when I went for my interview I met another woman she is indian and she had just finished her interview while her husband was still being interviewed,i ask her what the immigration officer had asked her.she told me she was asked many questions,tough questions and even personal questions about her husband like any hidden marks anywhere on her husbands body.

Yes so just expect anything.dont get worried so much if u have known your husband for a long time and if your marriage is legitimate and not for the purpose of just obtaining a visa.

Yama


----------



## emma143

Hi Yama, thank you for the reply. it is really helpful to me, I understand what you mean.
i am just curious about the questions. coz me and my husband just lived together for 1 month whilst im in tourist visa only, had to return here, and lodged application for spouse visa, dated Feb. 02, 2011, and our case officer said my interview is on may 18, so just wondering if i will have second interview or its only one interview. well. CO requested for certificate of no marriage, but on their own way, so have to get new again , even i have provided already. and already had my medical ,but its on a request letter again, and also evidence. said the information i submitted does not demonstrate that the relationship is genuine and continuing. so every time me and my husband chat over the internet, i am recording our conversations and will print them out before my interview date.


----------



## arwenevenstar

Hi all,

I was wondering when does the two year count down begin for the second stage subclass 100? Our application was received Feb 28, 2011 and we received the approval for subclass 309 May 26, 2011. Do either of these dates get considered or is it when my husband enters on his visa for the first time?

Thank you!


----------



## yama

Hi there 2 years is counted from the day you first lodge your application.so this means the day you first submitted your papers and paid application fee at immigration.thats when 2 years is counted from.


----------



## arwenevenstar

Thank you so much, that is great news!


----------



## yama

You are welcome.when did you first lodge your application if I may ask?i did mine in october 2009.so my 2 years will be october this year.im getting nervous now as the date comes close.


----------



## arwenevenstar

My husband and I applied Feb 28th 2011. So we were just approved for the first stage visa. We are planning to move within the next three months so I was wondering when the countdown began (more paperwork!) so it is nice to hear that we get a bit of a break until Feb 28th 2013. You will be fine, if you made it through the first round- there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## yama

Thats great news that you have got your first stage.i remember I was so happy when I got mine because I did not want to leave my partner here alone.yeah I guess I will be fine.

Yes you are going to have a long break till you start your second stage.


----------



## cowboy84

Hi All, 

I submitted my paperwork for subclass 100 (Permanent Partner Visa) about 3 weeks. Hopefully I wont have to wait to long. Does anyone have an idea of how long the average processing time currently is??

My first stage was fairly smooth +/- 6 weeks from lodgement in 2009. My information was very comprehensive. I have kept the dept up to date with all my information since arriving in Australia i.e phone numbers, address changes, work situation etc etc. 

Does the speediness, comprehensiveness of the first visa impact at all on the 2nd stage? I am anxious to get this visa. just so I dont have to worry anymore about visas in the future. Its such an unneccessary stress to have 

Appreciate any tips/help/advice.

PS/ I am South African, partner is Ozzy citizen.


----------



## yama

*Hi*



cowboy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my paperwork for subclass 100 (Permanent Partner Visa) about 3 weeks. Hopefully I wont have to wait to long. Does anyone have an idea of how long the average processing time currently is??
> 
> My first stage was fairly smooth +/- 6 weeks from lodgement in 2009. My information was very comprehensive. I have kept the dept up to date with all my information since arriving in Australia i.e phone numbers, address changes, work situation etc etc.
> 
> Does the speediness, comprehensiveness of the first visa impact at all on the 2nd stage? I am anxious to get this visa. just so I dont have to worry anymore about visas in the future. Its such an unneccessary stress to have
> 
> Appreciate any tips/help/advice.
> 
> PS/ I am South African, partner is Ozzy citizen.


How aru?from my understing you got your first stage and you have just submitted papers for stage 2?is that correct? If so stage 2 doesnt really take long once you have given all papers.some people have been getting theirs in 3 weeks or a month.however this varies I foned the department and they told me it could take me a year to get my stage 2 once I submitted my papers.they said because of increased number of asylum seeker applications.the best way is to call your case he will tell you a bit more accurate information.


----------



## cowboy84

yama said:


> How aru?from my understing you got your first stage and you have just submitted papers for stage 2?is that correct? If so stage 2 doesnt really take long once you have given all papers.some people have been getting theirs in 3 weeks or a month.however this varies I foned the department and they told me it could take me a year to get my stage 2 once I submitted my papers.they said because of increased number of asylum seeker applications.the best way is to call your case he will tell you a bit more accurate information.


Correct, I have just submitted 2nd stage. Has your 2nd stage been granted, or still processing. If granted, what was the processing time, if still being processed, how long has it been in?

A friend of mine got his in 2 weeks, over the xmas/New Year period. Another guy I know got his in about 2 months, however, they asked him for alot more documentation than they asked from me.


----------



## yama

cowboy84 said:


> Correct, I have just submitted 2nd stage. Has your 2nd stage been granted, or still processing. If granted, what was the processing time, if still being processed, how long has it been in?
> 
> A friend of mine got his in 2 weeks, over the xmas/New Year period. Another guy I know got his in about 2 months, however, they asked him for alot more documentation than they asked from me.


Im still counting down my 2 years which is going to be in october this year.so what more documents did they ask your friend.?please let me know when you get your stage 2 and after how long.

Thanx
Yama


----------



## cowboy84

I just called the department of immigration, and they advised current processing time is 9-12 months for 1st and 2nd stage. I hope it is not such a long wait. 

Does any one know how accurate these processing times are? I know a few people that have had theirs granted in far less time.


----------



## yama

cowboy84 said:


> I just called the department of immigration, and they advised current processing time is 9-12 months for 1st and 2nd stage. I hope it is not such a long wait.
> 
> Does any one know how accurate these processing times are? I know a few people that have had theirs granted in far less time.


Like I told u before cowboy its now taking long to process stage 2.my wife called them not long ago and they said my stage 2 may take upto 18 months.they gave a reason of increased asylum seeker applications.i dont think so,i just think they are trying to frustrate and discourage people from applying for spouse visas since they are the only visas still not affected by new immigration changes.look what they did to students trying to get pr or skilled workers.just too many changes to limit immigration numbers.i think in the long run they are working out a strategy of trying to dicourage people from applying spouse visas.

Yama.


----------



## Nickhead

*stage 2 approval days away...*

i arrived november 14th, 2008.

married may 5th, 2009.

bridging visa may 14th, 2009.

temporary marriage visa (cant recall without digging up papers), probably around the middle of 2010.

stage 2 paperwork arrived april 2011.

call from case worker on permanent residence inquiry before approval, this last tuesday, with expected approval by the end of this week.

fingers crossed.


----------



## yama

Good news nickhead keep us informed please.l have to send an email next month to request my stage 2 paper work.

Yama


----------



## hezzy

just thought id post up our experience on this area 
in august of 2010 we applied offshore [moscow ]for our fiance subclass 300 visa ......it was granted after 6 months in mid feb 2011 
since then we have married in australia , and after gathering all documents /evidence required , we submitted the two stage onshore partner visa temporary and permanent via the post ..in early july 2011.....several days later .the dept contacted us to advise that our application fee was recieved , but due to the new financial year it was last years fee ,[$840] and we needed to make up the shortfall of $125 as the new fee structure was $965 total ....we did a EFT via the phone that day ........our case officer rang me 3 hours later to advise our visa was approved ..........
we where overwhelmed to say the least ..........it was so quick !!!!!!

we had kept a copy of everything each day/week month as time had rolled along .just as we had been advised to do for the applications this included , receipts of gifts , flowers, western union money transfers , tax info , hundreds of emails , photos ,phone accounts , airline tickets , restuarant receipts , hotel /train tickets even cut and pasted skype time into word docs and printed them out , as well as the usual stat decs , and forms , translated copies of docs ..... certified docs etc
it wasnt hard to do this , i just saved them all to a folder on the home computer , and filed all paper copies ready for when the time came to proceed with the application

its sounds like alot of work ....its not !!......... as the relationship developed over time , everything seemed like it wasnt happening fast enough sometimes for us to be together .......it does happen ! but you must make sure you do the best you can to help yourselves get there also 
it shows if you gather all documents , keep everything as as you go and file it .!!!!......

you will be succesfull , so dont get disheartened , 
best of luck to all others

hezzy


----------



## yama

Thanx hezz really inspirational.


----------



## navdeepkaur

cowboy84 said:


> I just called the department of immigration, and they advised current processing time is 9-12 months for 1st and 2nd stage. I hope it is not such a long wait.
> 
> Does any one know how accurate these processing times are? I know a few people that have had theirs granted in far less time.


hi i also applied for second stage partner permanent in april 2011 in brisbane and still waiting.


----------



## Nickhead

*Notification of Partner (Residence) Visa*



> I am pleased to inform you that your visa application has been approved and your visa was granted on 21 July 2011


/me does best e-cartwheel possible!!


----------



## yama

Good to hear that nickhead well done man for informing us.


----------



## navdeepkaur

Nickhead said:


> /me does best e-cartwheel possible!!


well done i m in the same boat waiting from last three months.wat u think how long they gonna take


----------



## Nickhead

navdeepkaur said:


> well done i m in the same boat waiting from last three months.wat u think how long they gonna take


coming from india, i have no idea.

im assuming due to the cozy relationship australia and america has, probably played a part in the expediency of our application.

since the paperwork was due in may. and its the end of july, you should assume at least three months minimum.

think positive, that its already, or soon to be in the mail.

has your stage 2 case worker called and inquired about further details regarding your application?

i would look to that phone call as a 'a couple weeks more' indication.


----------



## navdeepkaur

Nickhead said:


> /me does best e-cartwheel possible!!


i applied from australia. i m on temp visa subclass 100 and waiting for permanent visa now from last three months


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> i applied from australia. i m on temp visa subclass 100 and waiting for permanent visa now from last three months


So you submitted your stage 2 paperwork already 3 months ago?what sort of information do they ask you to produce for the stage 2 or permanent visa?did you have to do medicals again?

Yama


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> So you submitted your stage 2 paperwork already 3 months ago?what sort of information do they ask you to produce for the stage 2 or permanent visa?did you have to do medicals again?
> 
> Yama


they send me papers wd two stat decs ,form 80 ,marriage certificate, and i applied in march 2011 and recieved acknowledgment card saying that no further evidence needed and time given 6 to 8 months.can u please tell me recent time frame


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> they send me papers wd two stat decs ,form 80 ,marriage certificate, and i applied in march 2011 and recieved acknowledgment card saying that no further evidence needed and time given 6 to 8 months.can u please tell me recent time frame


Thats the correct time frame they usually say 3 to 6 months and again it differs from case to case.i have not yet submitted my 2nd stage I think I will do that in august.

I have heard others got their stage 2 after 1 month of submitting the paperwork.some in 3 months yeah so it differs.however yours I think will come soon in august let us know when its out.


----------



## Nickhead

navdeepkaur said:


> i applied from australia. i m on temp visa subclass 100 and waiting for permanent visa now from last three months


they key issue regardless where you lodged your paperwork. its your home country, and how well they communicate back to the aussie gov't.

hence why i stated the coziness of american/australian relations.

i hate to say it, but most countries arent afforded such privileges.


----------



## yama

Nickhead said:


> they key issue regardless where you lodged your paperwork. its your home country, and how well they communicate back to the aussie gov't.
> 
> hence why i stated the coziness of american/australian relations.
> 
> i hate to say it, but most countries arent afforded such privileges.


You are right about it.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Thats the correct time frame they usually say 3 to 6 months and again it differs from case to case.i have not yet submitted my 2nd stage I think I will do that in august.
> 
> I have heard others got their stage 2 after 1 month of submitting the paperwork.some in 3 months yeah so it differs.however yours I think will come soon in august let us know when its out.


 i ll let u know i need to get my visa in august as i m flying to my brother's wedding in september. i m praying that i ll get it before it go


----------



## yama

That will be good but u can still fly out of the country on ya temporary visa though.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> That will be good but u can still fly out of the country on ya temporary visa though.


actually my hubby is not very good wd me so i want to get my permanent residence to secure myself .other wise he wont let me go to my brother's wedding.once i got my PR then he cannt do anything much


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> actually my hubby is not very good wd me so i want to get my permanent residence to secure myself .other wise he wont let me go to my brother's wedding.once i got my PR then he cannt do anything much


Thats no good why wont he let u fly to your brothers wedding?i hope u guy are not separating after you get your permanent visa.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Thats no good why wont he let u fly to your brothers wedding?i hope u guy are not separating after you get your permanent visa.


hope for the same but i dont know he drinks a lot and after drinking threats me to cancel my visa and send me back, somtimes misbehaves wd me asking for money. tl me if i get my PR then he cannt do anything? and how long i have to wait more to get my visa granted


----------



## yama

Does not sound good.do u guys have kids?if so im sure there are other ways u can solve your issues for the sake of your kids.how long u got to wait for your visa I dont know but I think u will get it soon since the department told you that they do not need further information from you.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Does not sound good.do u guys have kids?if so im sure there are other ways u can solve your issues for the sake of your kids.how long u got to wait for your visa I dont know but I think u will get it soon since the department told you that they do not need further information from you.


yup i know hope for the best.some people got their with in a month.i m checking my mails everyday. wat is the average time.


----------



## yama

Average is 3 months but again it can go upto 6 months


----------



## navdeepkaur

cowboy84 said:


> I just called the department of immigration, and they advised current processing time is 9-12 months for 1st and 2nd stage. I hope it is not such a long wait.
> 
> Does any one know how accurate these processing times are? I know a few people that have had theirs granted in far less time.


hi cowboy84 i applied for subclass 100 in march 2011 and still waiting.no idea how long they ll take to grant. i called them they said 9 months but my friend got in 3 months .he applied after me.do u have any idea about recent applications


----------



## cowboy84

navdeepkaur said:


> hi cowboy84 i applied for subclass 100 in march 2011 and still waiting.no idea how long they ll take to grant. i called them they said 9 months but my friend got in 3 months .he applied after me.do u have any idea about recent applications


A friend of mine lodged his in December last year, he received approval before the end of January. Very quick. Another friend took about 8 weeks for his. Im hoping it doesnt take much longer for me. I am thinking, perhaps because my 309 was done off shore in South Africa, and the 100 is being done in Australia, that may be why it takes slightly longer. I lodged in May. My 2 yrs from lodgement was last friday, so technically, that is really when the application is 'considered'


----------



## navdeepkaur

cowboy84 said:


> A friend of mine lodged his in December last year, he received approval before the end of January. Very quick. Another friend took about 8 weeks for his. Im hoping it doesnt take much longer for me. I am thinking, perhaps because my 309 was done off shore in South Africa, and the 100 is being done in Australia, that may be why it takes slightly longer. I lodged in May. My 2 yrs from lodgement was last friday, so technically, that is really when the application is 'considered'


i applied 309 from india and now subclass 100 here from perth australia. i sent all my documents on 15th march 2011 and recieved acknowledment caed three days later.but still waiting for PR grant letter.one of mine friend lodge subclass 100 in may and recieved in may after couple of days .so where is my aplication


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> i applied 309 from india and now subclass 100 here from perth australia. i sent all my documents on 15th march 2011 and recieved acknowledment caed three days later.but still waiting for PR grant letter.one of mine friend lodge subclass 100 in may and recieved in may after couple of days .so where is my aplication


Navdeep each situation is different and depends with the case officer too.like u said u first applied in india right?they have to trace your case back to india and you can understand it takes time.im sure u will get your pr soon.just be patient.


----------



## johnoz

You will get the visa defiantly, just keep the good hope in your heart and don't lose the hope because hope is one of the best way to keep person satisfy.


----------



## navdeepkaur

johnoz said:


> You will get the visa defiantly, just keep the good hope in your heart and don't lose the hope because hope is one of the best way to keep person satisfy.


i know dear but its very hard to wait for it specially the situation i m in now. its over four months now and still no sign of PR


----------



## yama

Patience pays


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Patience pays


yup dear .my friend she lodged in may and recieved her in first week of june just in 10 days.so where is mine i lodged in march and still waiting.another person got his in 2 weeks.


----------



## yama

Your case officer could be busy.but at any time you can email them and ask the progress of your application.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Your case officer could be busy.but at any time you can email them and ask the progress of your application.


i dont know i have case officer or not but i emailed department last week still no reply.


----------



## yama

It takes about 5 working days for them to respond.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> It takes about 5 working days for them to respond.


dear i applied on 15 th march 2011 and now its more than 5 months. i know many people who apllied after me and they r permanent residence now.why is that


----------



## yama

It 5 working days for them to respond if you email them with a question.i received my paperwork for 2nd stage last week before I even sent an email to request the papers.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> It 5 working days for them to respond if you email them with a question.i received my paperwork for 2nd stage last week before I even sent an email to request the papers.


so r u applying for subclass 100 or 801.and wat is the processing time given by department


----------



## yama

801.they said it may take upto 6 to 12 months for them to grant it after I return the paperwork.thats ok with me im not in a hurry so long im with my partner here thats what is important.


----------



## johnoz

@yama, well you are right it takes roundabout 1 year to takes the process complete. they have now the strict rules and regulation to proceed your case. so be very careful while you submit form to their office.


----------



## johnoz

navdeepkaur said:


> i know dear but its very hard to wait for it specially the situation i m in now. its over four months now and still no sign of PR


let me tell you my story i had applied for immigration from Aus to Canada, As you know that is really difficult to get. But have a Good luck i got that but take really too much time you know . it's been about 12 month and 1 week can you believe this. just stay tension free and you will be got rewarded soon.

My best wishes with you


----------



## yama

johnoz said:


> @yama, well you are right it takes roundabout 1 year to takes the process complete. they have now the strict rules and regulation to proceed your case. so be very careful while you submit form to their office.


Yes you are right they are now very strict because most people are now applying for this type of visa.long back it used to be students applying for pr now that they are no longer giving students prs most of them are now faking relationships to get a partner visa.thats why they are now strict

Do you now what rules have actually changed because I have to submit my second stage paperwork next week?

Yama


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Yes you are right they are now very strict because most people are now applying for this type of visa.long back it used to be students applying for pr now that they are no longer giving students prs most of them are now faking relationships to get a partner visa.thats why they are now strict
> 
> Do you now what rules have actually changed because I have to submit my second stage paperwork next week?
> 
> Yama


there are no rules changed for spouse applications. they are the same but only processing time have changed from 6 to 8 months to 9 to 12 months.if u are applying subclass 801 its going to melbourne and if u r applying subclass 100 it is going to brisbane.also, they dont ask for relationship evidences so no need to send them anything unless they ask u after they recieve ur papers


----------



## navdeepkaur

cowboy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my paperwork for subclass 100 (Permanent Partner Visa) about 3 weeks. Hopefully I wont have to wait to long. Does anyone have an idea of how long the average processing time currently is??
> 
> My first stage was fairly smooth +/- 6 weeks from lodgement in 2009. My information was very comprehensive. I have kept the dept up to date with all my information since arriving in Australia i.e phone numbers, address changes, work situation etc etc.
> 
> Does the speediness, comprehensiveness of the first visa impact at all on the 2nd stage? I am anxious to get this visa. just so I dont have to worry anymore about visas in the future. Its such an unneccessary stress to have
> 
> Appreciate any tips/help/advice.
> 
> PS/ I am South African, partner is Ozzy citizen.


did u applied to brisbane.do u know anyone who got PR applied in brisbane and wat is the time line


----------



## yama

Thanx for that.


----------



## aussietownsville

azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


alot of people dont understand that if you can contact the people who are looking after your application they will process it alot quicker, i sent a email to them as i sent paperwork in on 10th december 2010 and 23rd december they approved my wifes 2nd stage of her visa, so it really comes down to you pushing it and i told them my wife and i were going to ukraine to visit family in march so we needed them to do it asap and they did .. so a bit of push gets you along way i think as now ive dont it twice once in moscow as it only took short time and now same results.


----------



## Nelly87

navdeepkaur said:


> there are no rules changed for spouse applications. they are the same but only processing time have changed from 6 to 8 months to 9 to 12 months.if u are applying subclass 801 its going to melbourne and if u r applying subclass 100 it is going to brisbane.also, *they dont ask for relationship evidences so no need to send them anything unless they ask u after they recieve ur papers*


I am a little confused by this? I just spent the entire morning reading everywhere how to collect evidence to complete a partner visa application - but it's not mandatory? Only if they ask? So there is no point in gathering it until you have applied already?


----------



## navdeepkaur

Nelly87 said:


> I am a little confused by this? I just spent the entire morning reading everywhere how to collect evidence to complete a partner visa application - but it's not mandatory? Only if they ask? So there is no point in gathering it until you have applied already?


they strictly quotes as dont send any thing extra unless ask to do so


----------



## yama

When you apply initially they will respond to you with all the other forms like health checks and thats when they request additional information.its ok to give them evidence of your relationship without them asking you to because if they need extra they will just contact you.on the other hand if you dont give evidence on your first application its not a big problem because they will simply request it when they send you the health checks forms.


----------



## yama

Hello forum

Whats happening?no more updates relating your visa application are coming.please keep on updating.

Well I submitted my 2nd stage paperwork last week and received the complimentally card today that they got my papers.i dont know how long I have to wait now for my pr grant.anyone with recent information?

Yama


----------



## SarahM

yama said:


> Hello forum
> 
> Whats happening?no more updates relating your visa application are coming.please keep on updating.
> 
> Well I submitted my 2nd stage paperwork last week and received the complimentally card today that they got my papers.i dont know how long I have to wait now for my pr grant.anyone with recent information?
> 
> Yama


Not that it helps much, but the standard time is posted as 6-8 months:
Client Service Charter

I hope it's quicker!


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> When you apply initially they will respond to you with all the other forms like health checks and thats when they request additional information.its ok to give them evidence of your relationship without them asking you to because if they need extra they will just contact you.on the other hand if you dont give evidence on your first application its not a big problem because they will simply request it when they send you the health checks forms.


is there any recent grants of second stage spouse visa


----------



## reddy

navdeepkaur said:


> there are no rules changed for spouse applications. they are the same but only processing time have changed from 6 to 8 months to 9 to 12 months.if u are applying subclass 801 its going to melbourne and if u r applying subclass 100 it is going to brisbane.also, they dont ask for relationship evidences so no need to send them anything unless they ask u after they recieve ur papers


I received the second stage pack recently and they do actually ask for evidence in the one they sent me. It's not on the checklist but in the Applicant's Stat Dec it says to include evidence of each statement made eg financial, nature of household, social acceptance etc. I'm including it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## navdeepkaur

hi which visa u applying for subclass 100 or 801?


----------



## mayumi

reddy said:


> I received the second stage pack recently and they do actually ask for evidence in the one they sent me. It's not on the checklist but in the Applicant's Stat Dec it says to include evidence of each statement made eg financial, nature of household, social acceptance etc. I'm including it just to be on the safe side.


Hi,

Just receive my PR 6 days ago, it took 5 weeks from the day I submitted my 2nd stage visa requirements. It was processed in Melbourne.

They DO ask for evidence. (Photos of you & hubby with friends attending or hosting parties, shared financial obligations/ expenses, any letters, invitations, cards that are addressed to you & hubby, bills or any correspondence to your or hubby ON THE SAME ADDRESS.

Outline your shared home responsibilities, like who does the dishes, cooking, shopping, walks the dog, etc.

In your statutory declarations *don't forget* to attach the evidence of citizenship/ residency of the person making the declarations. Your CO will ask for it. (Mine did). Immig wanted you to prove that to the relationship is continuing, and It will be good also write your future plans, like you if want to get more education so you could provide a good life for the family etc.

I know paper work and waiting game is stressful, its all worth it once your have your PR. Keep us posted!

I wish you good luck!!


----------



## navdeepkaur

i applied six months ago and i m still waiting for grant


----------



## mayumi

navdeepkaur said:


> i applied six months ago and i m still waiting for grant


Hi Nadeepkaur,

Don't worry they will eventually grant your PR, I was actually expecting it to be granted around December or January 2012, I applied July 29, assigned a CO August 10, and got ,my PR Sept 15, I think I just got lucky.

Since its about 6 months from the date of your application, have you tried phoning the Immig to check the progress? I think its just reasonable to call them since its been that long, but then they said processing time is 6 to months 8 months, so it still within the time range.

Again don't worry, and Good Luck, hopefully we will see you announcing your PR grant here soon.


----------



## reddy

navdeepkaur said:


> hi which visa u applying for subclass 100 or 801?


this was for the 801


----------



## navdeepkaur

mayumi said:


> Hi Nadeepkaur,
> 
> Don't worry they will eventually grant your PR, I was actually expecting it to be granted around December or January 2012, I applied July 29, assigned a CO August 10, and got ,my PR Sept 15, I think I just got lucky.
> 
> Since its about 6 months from the date of your application, have you tried phoning the Immig to check the progress? I think its just reasonable to call them since its been that long, but then they said processing time is 6 to months 8 months, so it still within the time range.
> 
> Again don't worry, and Good Luck, hopefully we will see you announcing your PR grant here soon.


thanks mayumi and congrats for ur PR .now u can do anything freely.i m happy for u.yes i contacted department many times they said they have backlog of 5000 files waiting and they r short of staff in brisbane spouse visa office.but one of my friend she applied to brisbane month after me and got her in 11 days. my six months are over now and still waiting.i m struglling to get job because everyone for PERMANENT RESIDENCY


----------



## samsam

Hi there.. I send my 2 stage docs just today to Brisbane office..just need to know , we have baby age 5 months now while me and my partner living in Australia and my partner on temporary visa ...is the baby make the pr comes fast?any one have same case?


----------



## mayumi

samsam said:


> Hi there.. I send my 2 stage docs just today to Brisbane office..just need to know , we have baby age 5 months now while me and my partner living in Australia and my partner on temporary visa ...is the baby make the pr comes fast?any one have same case?


,

is your baby born in Australia? because if he/she is born here, and has Australian Birth Certificate, I think the baby is automatically an Australian Citizen.

Are you a Citizen of Australia sponsoring your partner? and your partner is on Temp Partner Visa who just submitted requirements for the 2nd stage permanent visa application?


----------



## samsam

mayumi said:


> ,
> 
> is your baby born in Australia? because if he/she is born here, and has Australian Birth Certificate, I think the baby is automatically an Australian Citizen.
> 
> Are you a Citizen of Australia sponsoring your partner? and your partner is on Temp Partner Visa who just submitted requirements for the 2nd stage permanent visa application?


Thanks Mayumi,
Yes the baby porn in Australia and Im a citizenship of Australia and my wife who on temporary visa and apply for her Pr just today...what I meant that because we have a baby in our relation, which will support our relationship, is this makes the pr visa come faster for my wife? Have been told it will take 6-8 months processing time


----------



## mayumi

samsam said:


> Thanks Mayumi,
> Yes the baby porn in Australia and Im a citizenship of Australia and my wife who on temporary visa and apply for her Pr just today...what I meant that because we have a baby in our relation, which will support our relationship, is this makes the pr visa come faster for my wife? Have been told it will take 6-8 months processing time


I have a baby too he's turning 2. I got my PR, 5 weeks from submission of my 2nd stage visa application requirements, for time frame they gave of 6 to 8 months, its quite quick.

Good Luck to your wife, and hopefully she will receive her PR real soon.


----------



## Gbirdi

*Form 888*

Hi i applied for 820/801 . I got my 820 approved last year but i still have to go couple months for ssp. My question is , is it a requirement to submit two declarations again (form 888) even though U submitted first when u applied for the visa. And if it has to be submitted again , has to be the same person who did it before or can be diff ??????


----------



## mayumi

Gbirdi said:


> Hi i applied for 820/801 . I got my 820 approved last year but i still have to go couple months for ssp. My question is , is it a requirement to submit two declarations again (form 888) even though U submitted first when u applied for the visa. And if it has to be submitted again , has to be the same person who did it before or can be diff ??????


Hi Gbirdi

Yes you need to submit 2 statutory declarations again. Don't forget the proof that the person making the declaration is a resident or a citizen. MY CO asked for it. You can use the same people or different one.


----------



## Gbirdi

mayumi said:


> Hi Gbirdi
> 
> Yes you need to submit 2 statutory declarations again. Don't forget the proof that the person making the declaration is a resident or a citizen. MY CO asked for it. You can use the same people or different one.


Thanku mayumi . It really belped


----------



## yama

Hi
I sent my second stage papers 6 weeks ago but upto now have not been assigned a case officer yet.all I received is that little confirmation card stating that they received my papers after 5 days of submitting the paperwork.
How long approximately does it take to be assaigned a case officer for second stage after you submit the paperwork?

Yama


----------



## persiantehran

Guys,

I have a question and would appreciate if someone help me out.
I applied for fiance visa in 2009, my fiance visa was granted in 2010 and following by that my spouse visa was granted in january 2011. in order to apply for second -stage spouse visa I should wait two years after making application for temporary Spouse visa.However, just wondering two-years wait can be applied from making application for fiance visa or not? or I should wait exactly two years after making temporary spouse visa.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## yama

Persiantehran

In your case im not sure how it would work?normally 2 years is counted from the first time you apply for your spouse visa stage 1.
Im not sure if 2 years will start from your fiancee visa its a thing you have to call and ask immigration.
Or someone can tell us here if they have had a similar situation to yours...


----------



## persiantehran

Yama,

Thank you for your reply.Hope someone has a same experince.


----------



## SarahM

persiantehran said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question and would appreciate if someone help me out.
> I applied for fiance visa in 2009, my fiance visa was granted in 2010 and following by that my spouse visa was granted in january 2011. in order to apply for second -stage spouse visa I should wait two years after making application for temporary Spouse visa.However, just wondering two-years wait can be applied from making application for fiance visa or not? or I should wait exactly two years after making temporary spouse visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Immigration will contact *you* when it has been 2 years from the date that you applied for the partner visa (subclass 820), not from the date of the PMV. You don't need to initiate the communication - immigration will contact you when it's been 2 years.


----------



## yama

I called immigration today to findout about my second stage application which I submitted on the 1st of september.they told me I have been assaigned a case officer yet and I will get one in may next year,then they will contact me of they need extra information.
These guys are not very serious with their job this means I will get a case officer after 9 months of submitting my application.this is the melbourne office.i get suprised by other members here who say they got their pr within 2 or 3 months after submitting their 2 stage application.how do you guys do it I didnt do?

Yama


----------



## xxxxxxxsera

yama said:


> I called immigration today to findout about my second stage application which I submitted on the 1st of september.they told me I have been assaigned a case officer yet and I will get one in may next year,then they will contact me of they need extra information.
> These guys are not very serious with their job this means I will get a case officer after 9 months of submitting my application.this is the melbourne office.i get suprised by other members here who say they got their pr within 2 or 3 months after submitting their 2 stage application.how do you guys do it I didnt do?
> 
> Yama


9 months seems the norm for any application when submitted in Melbourne. Must be a truck load of applications. My husbands hasn't been touched yet and we submitted it 04.04.11 it sucks.


----------



## yama

Sera

Are you serious about your husbands application?i dont really know what these guys are doing?


----------



## katie123

*reg. 2nd stage processing*

Hi all,
Can any1 plz advice in following:
1) wht's the average processing time for 2nd stage in Brisbane?
2) Does the presence of sponsor required in Aus while processing?


----------



## xxxxxxxsera

yama said:


> Sera
> 
> Are you serious about your husbands application?i dont really know what these guys are doing?


Unfortunately I am serious.. it's not cool. You think it'd be faster applying onshore.


----------



## navdeepkaur

katie123 said:


> Hi all,
> Can any1 plz advice in following:
> 1) wht's the average processing time for 2nd stage in Brisbane?
> 2) Does the presence of sponsor required in Aus while processing?


 ib brisbane mine took 6 months


----------



## yama

sera said:


> Unfortunately I am serious.. it's not cool. You think it'd be faster applying onshore.


Yes it is not cool.its very tough to find a good job while on a temporary residence.

I think they are giving first priority to asylum seekers.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Yes it is not cool.its very tough to find a good job while on a temporary residence.
> 
> I think they are giving first priority to asylum seekers.


hi as i told i recently got my subclass 100 permanent visa three weeks ago. but my relation with my husband is not well as he physically abuse me. i called police and i left his house. i m living wd my brother but my husband threats me to cancel my visa. what should i do as our relationship was genuine and i have every evidences like photos, marriage certificate, joint bank account, spouse benifit tax returns, wedding photos. he claimed he will tell the department that it was fraud as she left me after her PR.what should i do...


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> hi as i told i recently got my subclass 100 permanent visa three weeks ago. but my relation with my husband is not well as he physically abuse me. i called police and i left his house. i m living wd my brother but my husband threats me to cancel my visa. what should i do as our relationship was genuine and i have every evidences like photos, marriage certificate, joint bank account, spouse benifit tax returns, wedding photos. he claimed he will tell the department that it was fraud as she left me after her PR.what should i do...


Hey dont let him bullshit you like that.if you have your pr already there is nothing the immi can do about it.unles there is full proof that it was a fraud.is there any evidence like txt messages,email or phone calls which can tell how you planned to fraud the department?if there is evidence you may be in trouble.

Previously when I went for my interview for the first stage my case officer told me he granted a guy his pr and that same week he phoned him informing that he had broken up with his wife.the case officer told me he said to him there is nothing he can do about it now cos he has his pr already.

So dont you be scared if he is abusing you there is no way the department can cancel ya pr now.u no longer under his visa now you are on your own.you are now an australian permanent resident.you can call the department they can confirm this to you.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Hey dont let him bullshit you like that.if you have your pr already there is nothing the immi can do about it.unles there is full proof that it was a fraud.is there any evidence like txt messages,email or phone calls which can tell how you planned to fraud the department?if there is evidence you may be in trouble.
> 
> Previously when I went for my interview for the first stage my case officer told me he granted a guy his pr and that same week he phoned him informing that he had broken up with his wife.the case officer told me he said to him there is nothing he can do about it now cos he has his pr already.
> 
> So dont you be scared if he is abusing you there is no way the department can cancel ya pr now.u no longer under his visa now you are on your own.you are now an australian permanent resident.you can call the department they can confirm this to you.


thanks yama for ur advise . i m really very scared now .it was genuine relation as i have all evidences for that. he claimed spous tax bnifit fro tax department saying my name as his wife . i have that paper wd me. he put my name in his car insurance . i have every proof of living together as husband wife., joint bank account. he applied home loan under both of our names but i left him .i have my money in our joint bank account.as i already left his house can i withdrawl my money. i m scared if i do so then he can say i withdrwl my money after getting my PR. i told police everything wat happn that night and they advise me to leave the house. i m very scared


----------



## rawjiv

*Hi*

Hi Navdeep,

Can you plz let me know ur application timeline ? (applied/granted dates) so that i can get an idea about my application status. I applied on 3rd June (Brisbane processing centre). Thanks in advance.... Rajeev


----------



## navdeepkaur

rawjiv said:


> Hi Navdeep,
> 
> Can you plz let me know ur application timeline ? (applied/granted dates) so that i can get an idea about my application status. I applied on 3rd June (Brisbane processing centre). Thanks in advance.... Rajeev


mine application took 5 months and two weeks. i called them they said they have backlog of application. they wont be able to grant before 5 months of application recieved


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> mine application took 5 months and two weeks. i called them they said they have backlog of application. they wont be able to grant before 5 months of application recieved


Thank you for the update.did you manage to call them about your abusing husband?


----------



## rawjiv

navdeepkaur said:


> mine application took 5 months and two weeks. i called them they said they have backlog of application. they wont be able to grant before 5 months of application recieved


Thanks for your response, hope i will get sometime next month, its 4 months and 1 week now.........did they ask for any additional documents for proof (bank statements etc) apart from the stat declarations & police check ?


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> Thank you for the update.did you manage to call them about your abusing husband?


not yet i m so confused about everything. he said he will try his best to cancel my visa but i come to know that once visa is granted it wont be canceled


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> not yet i m so confused about everything. he said he will try his best to cancel my visa but i come to know that once visa is granted it wont be canceled


No it wont unless there is evidence of fraudulent misrepresentation.so dont say It wont be cancelled.
But you dont have to worry because you supplied the department with evidence of your union.


----------



## navdeepkaur

yama said:


> No it wont unless there is evidence of fraudulent misrepresentation.so dont say It wont be cancelled.
> But you dont have to worry because you supplied the department with evidence of your union.


only thing i m worry about is i have move out after three weeks of visa grant.apart from that i m not worried because i have all genuine evidences of continuouing relation. also do i need to inform department


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> only thing i m worry about is i have move out after three weeks of visa grant.apart from that i m not worried because i have all genuine evidences of continuouing relation. also do i need to inform department


You can inform the department if you want because in one way or the other they will know anyway when your hubby call them.


----------



## cathyjoy

yama said:


> You can inform the department if you want because in one way or the other they will know anyway when your hubby call them.


It is very important that u inform the department of domestic violence. I believe u will find there is provision for this . Get some assistance from a free domestic violence phone line who will help you. Regards


----------



## navdeepkaur

cathyjoy said:


> It is very important that u inform the department of domestic violence. I believe u will find there is provision for this . Get some assistance from a free domestic violence phone line who will help you. Regards


do i need to inform because i already ave my PR


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> do i need to inform because i already ave my PR


This is the department of domestic violence she said you have to contact.they will give you advice on your issue.


----------



## matteo

yama said:


> Yes it is not cool.its very tough to find a good job while on a temporary residence.
> 
> I think they are giving first priority to asylum seekers.


This is a very wrong thing to say.


----------



## yama

matteo said:


> This is a very wrong thing to say.


Its correct when I went for my first interview case officer told me they have too many asylum claims


----------



## matteo

yama said:


> Its correct when I went for my first interview case officer told me they have too many asylum claims


I am sorry Yama, I thought it was just a bitter comment in light of the recent news. My PR took not long at all, maybe you should try Brisbane?


----------



## matteo

I advise everyone that had been in a relationship for more than 3 years and applies for 309 to make SPECIFIC REQUEST for subclass 100. They will overlook the length of the relationship if you don't point it out! It happened to me.


----------



## samsam

Hi to All
Just A question... how do i know that they assign a case officer for the application? It been know 4 weeks since application just receive the confirmation card back , it is from Brisbane office


----------



## yama

samsam said:


> Hi to All
> Just A question... how do i know that they assign a case officer for the application? It been know 4 weeks since application just receive the confirmation card back , it is from Brisbane office


Once a case officer has been assigned he or she will contact you without wasting time.four weeks is early to be assigned a co especially in melbourne.
I submited my papers 7 weeks ago and I rang them they said I should expect a co to be assigned to my case in may next year.


----------



## samsam

yama said:


> Once a case officer has been assigned he or she will contact you without wasting time.four weeks is early to be assigned a co especially in melbourne.
> I submited my papers 7 weeks ago and I rang them they said I should expect a co to be assigned to my case in may next year.


Thanks yama,,,,What about Brisbane office.. is it faster?


----------



## yama

samsam said:


> Thanks yama,,,,What about Brisbane office.. is it faster?


I wouldnt have a clue about the brisbane office sorry.


----------



## navdeepkaur

samsam said:


> Thanks yama,,,,What about Brisbane office.. is it faster?


i lodge my case in march 2011 and got my PR in september. exactly 6 months.brisbane have backlog of files because they closed canberra office and all files r transfered from canberra to brisbane.my case officer told me that they have 7000 files waiting for decision. 6 months r minimum for a case to be assigned to case officer. i know one person who is waiting for 9 months for assign case officer


----------



## samsam

navdeepkaur said:


> i lodge my case in march 2011 and got my PR in september. exactly 6 months.brisbane have backlog of files because they closed canberra office and all files r transfered from canberra to brisbane.my case officer told me that they have 7000 files waiting for decision. 6 months r minimum for a case to be assigned to case officer. i know one person who is waiting for 9 months for assign case officer


Thanks navd...


----------



## yama

navdeepkaur said:


> not yet i m so confused about everything. he said he will try his best to cancel my visa but i come to know that once visa is granted it wont be canceled


How are things with your husband now.did you call immogration?what did they say?


----------



## rawjiv

yama said:


> How are things with your husband now.did you call immogration?what did they say?


Hi Yama, I applied for second stage in June 11 and awating CO assignment. Any updates from your side ?


----------



## yama

Hi

No updates from me.i applied my second stage in september 11 and also awaiting to be assigned a co.
Im sure you will get yours in december.just let me know when are assigned a co..


----------



## cowboy84

Does anyone have any updates on processing time. I applied for second stage in may 2011 through Brisbane, but haven't heard anything. 6 months in a week. Is it worth emailing and asking for a status on my application?

Anyone have any thoughts on processing time. I know in the past they say 6-8 months, but wondering how accurate that is


----------



## rawjiv

yama said:


> Hi
> 
> No updates from me.i applied my second stage in september 11 and also awaiting to be assigned a co.
> Im sure you will get yours in december.just let me know when are assigned a co..


Sure, I will keep you posted if there are any updates...... Thank u n good luck


----------



## rawjiv

cowboy84 said:


> Does anyone have any updates on processing time. I applied for second stage in may 2011 through Brisbane, but haven't heard anything. 6 months in a week. Is it worth emailing and asking for a status on my application?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on processing time. I know in the past they say 6-8 months, but wondering how accurate that is


I did send an email and they replied saying CO will be assigned in Dec 11, I applied in June 11. Did they assign you a CO ?


----------



## cowboy84

rawjiv said:


> I did send an email and they replied saying CO will be assigned in Dec 11, I applied in June 11. Did they assign you a CO ?


Not to my knowledge. Hopefully they have. I am going overseas today so hopefully I will have a pleasant surprise when I get back. I think it moves quite quickly once co is assigned. I hope


----------



## rocco

yama said:


> Hi
> 
> No updates from me.i applied my second stage in september 11 and also awaiting to be assigned a co.
> Im sure you will get yours in december.just let me know when are assigned a co..


hi yama i'v been following your case with interest for a bit now since i posted in forms for my second stage to melbourne..i sent in my papers on 09-10-11 and they recieved it on 12-10-11. on 03-11-11 my PR was granted and I recieved the papers in the mail on the 10-11-11 so took approx. close to 4 weeks to get my things sorted. so fingers crossed yours is sorted soon.


----------



## yama

rocco said:


> hi yama i'v been following your case with interest for a bit now since i posted in forms for my second stage to melbourne..i sent in my papers on 09-10-11 and they recieved it on 12-10-11. on 03-11-11 my PR was granted and I recieved the papers in the mail on the 10-11-11 so took approx. close to 4 weeks to get my things sorted. so fingers crossed yours is sorted soon.


Really?are you for real??in that short period?i phoned immigration and they said I will be assigned a case officer next year in march....you were so luck.i guess it depends with where you come from too...im from africa.

Thank you for your update.you are the luck one.most members here had theirs after 6 months and or they are still waiting upto now.


----------



## rocco

cowboy84 said:


> Does anyone have any updates on processing time. I applied for second stage in may 2011 through Brisbane, but haven't heard anything. 6 months in a week. Is it worth emailing and asking for a status on my application?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on processing time. I know in the past they say 6-8 months, but wondering how accurate that is


took me approx 4 weeks from the date they recieved the papers. but thats from my experience heard it takes longer though from other people i know.


----------



## yama

rocco said:


> took me approx 4 weeks from the date they recieved the papers. but thats from my experience heard it takes longer though from other people i know.


Thanx for the update.i guess I have to keep on waiting till march when I get assigned the case officer


----------



## rocco

yama said:


> Really?are you for real??in that short period?i phoned immigration and they said I will be assigned a case officer next year in march....you were so luck.i guess it depends with where you come from too...im from africa.
> 
> Thank you for your update.you are the luck one.most members here had theirs after 6 months and or they are still waiting upto now.


yes it was indeed pretty quick. my initial application in september took 3 weeks to process in the brisbane office before I got my subclass 820 visa. the only time I rang in was when my 2 years of wait was approaching near and that was sept this year so I sent a reminder for them to send me info on process of going about second stage.

what papers did they send you for second stage? i recieved and sent back 2 stat decs, 1 NPC, form 80, acknowledgement card and checklist.


----------



## yama

rocco said:


> yes it was indeed pretty quick. my initial application in september took 3 weeks to process in the brisbane office before I got my subclass 820 visa. the only time I rang in was when my 2 years of wait was approaching near and that was sept this year so I sent a reminder for them to send me info on process of going about second stage.
> 
> what papers did they send you for second stage? i recieved and sent back 2 stat decs, 1 NPC, form 80, acknowledgement card and checklist.


Yeah those are the only papers they sent me too.so was your second stage done in melbourne?


----------



## rocco

yama said:


> Yeah those are the only papers they sent me too.so was your second stage done in melbourne?


yes. my initial application was sent in and processed in brisbane and my second stage was sent to and processed in Melbourne.


----------



## yama

rocco said:


> yes. my initial application was sent in and processed in brisbane and my second stage was sent to and processed in Melbourne.


Ok cool just count yourself luck


----------



## Marcantony

My family arrived here in april so we're still a while away from doing stage 2. However I was wondering if the pmv takes a long time to process what happens to my family in the meantime? Is their visa just automatically extended until the permanent residency comes through?


----------



## yama

Marcantony said:


> My family arrived here in april so we're still a while away from doing stage 2. However I was wondering if the pmv takes a long time to process what happens to my family in the meantime? Is their visa just automatically extended until the permanent residency comes through?


Are you the one sponsoring them?you note that when they came here they would have been given 1st part of their residency which is a temporary visa.this visa does not expire till a decision has been made on their pr application.

So the visa they have stays valid unles the dept of immi says their pr is granted or not granted.it usually takes 2 years for the dept to give or start processing pr.

Hope it makes sense.

Yama


----------



## Marcantony

Yes, thats exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks very much.


----------



## yama

Marcantony said:


> Yes, thats exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks very much.


Welcome feel free to update us all time


----------



## SarahM

Marcantony said:


> Yes, thats exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks very much.


You applied for a PMV? After the marriage and before the 9 months of the PMV expires a Partner visa must be applied for which grants temporary residency until they are granted PR.


----------



## yama

SarahM said:


> You applied for a PMV? After the marriage and before the 9 months of the PMV expires a Partner visa must be applied for which grants temporary residency until they are granted PR.


Thanks sarah I thought they already had stage 1.hope he reads your update

Yama


----------



## sweekinglim

*Question about 2nd stage partner visa*

I'm an Australian citizen working in Singapore. I sponsored my wife for a spouse visa (sc309) and it was granted in Dec 2008. In the middle of this year(2011), the immigration department contacted us to submit in additional information for our second stage permanent visa application (I presume its BC100). We submitted the paper work 2 months later. However recently we were requested to submit an additional 'Statement of intent to reside in Australia permanently'.

My questions:

Does anyone here have experience submitting this document?

Is it requested because I'm not residing in Australia?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## yama

sweekinglim said:


> I'm an Australian citizen working in Singapore. I sponsored my wife for a spouse visa (sc309) and it was granted in Dec 2008. In the middle of this year(2011), the immigration department contacted us to submit in additional information for our second stage permanent visa application (I presume its BC100). We submitted the paper work 2 months later. However recently we were requested to submit an additional 'Statement of intent to reside in Australia permanently'.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Does anyone here have experience submitting this document?
> 
> Is it requested because I'm not residing in Australia?
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


Hi

Im not sure about this statement maybe its because you are all based overseas maybe sarah the moderator can help out with this.

Yama


----------



## sweekinglim

yama said:


> Hi
> 
> Im not sure about this statement maybe its because you are all based overseas maybe sarah the moderator can help out with this.
> 
> Yama


Is there anyway I can contact Sarah about this question?


----------



## yama

sweekinglim said:


> Is there anyway I can contact Sarah about this question?


She will reply to your post as soon as she see it


----------



## Amandy

rawjiv said:


> Hi Navdeep,
> 
> Can you plz let me know ur application timeline ? (applied/granted dates) so that i can get an idea about my application status. I applied on 3rd June (Brisbane processing centre). Thanks in advance.... Rajeev


Hey Rajeev!!
I applied same day as you 3rd June 2011 - well, not for me, for my Bangladeshi husband. Still waiting. I wasn't informed of a CO - but I am not fussed - he is here with me so the visa part doesn't really phase me at the moment. They didn't ask for any other paperwork, although I didn't really send much. 
It's such a rort that people get it in a matter of days or weeks, and we've gotta wait for a CO then blah blah blah. 
Either way, if you get yours then I shouldn't be soon after and if I get mine then you shouldn't be soon after LOL. 
Keep me updated! And I mean updated! The minute you get it, quote my post or private msg me so I can be alerted!! I am thinking Mid-Jan 2012 - that's when we got the T.R (two years before). 
Good luck Rajeev!


----------



## yama

Amandy said:


> Hey Rajeev!!
> I applied same day as you 3rd June 2011 - well, not for me, for my Bangladeshi husband. Still waiting. I wasn't informed of a CO - but I am not fussed - he is here with me so the visa part doesn't really phase me at the moment. They didn't ask for any other paperwork, although I didn't really send much.
> It's such a rort that people get it in a matter of days or weeks, and we've gotta wait for a CO then blah blah blah.
> Either way, if you get yours then I shouldn't be soon after and if I get mine then you shouldn't be soon after LOL.
> Keep me updated! And I mean updated! The minute you get it, quote my post or private msg me so I can be alerted!! I am thinking Mid-Jan 2012 - that's when we got the T.R (two years before).
> Good luck Rajeev!


Yeah its such a rort lol.i applied mine well after you guys on 1 september so I still have a long way to go.if you go back to my previous posts on page 16 a guy called rocco got his in 4 weeks and he applied in mid september I think.

Same here im still waiting for a case officer.my wife rang then last month and they said the earliest I can get a co is march next year.so keep us informed please.


----------



## abc123

*2nd Stage processing - Brisbane - November applicants*

Hi

Has anyone applied for 2nd Stage Processing of partner visa in November from Brisbane?

Appreciate if you could share your experience. How much is the average processing time for Brisbane applicants these days?

Thanks


----------



## abc123

*Supporting documents?*

Hi

What all extra supporting documents can Visa office ask during the processing of 2nd stage partner visa?

Thanks


----------



## yama

abc123 said:


> Hi
> 
> What all extra supporting documents can Visa office ask during the processing of 2nd stage partner visa?
> 
> Thanks


Go back to previous posts members have fully outlined what immigration requested.


----------



## abc123

*Case Officer for 2nd Stage partner visa processing?*

Hi,

Does Immi department assigns any Case Officer for 2nd stage partner visa processing?

if yes, after how many days/weeks does this happen?

Thanks


----------



## abc123

*Staying in Aus during processing?*

Hi,

Is it necessary to stay in Aus during the 2nd stage processing of partner visa ?


----------



## yama

abc123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does Immi department assigns any Case Officer for 2nd stage partner visa processing?
> 
> if yes, after how many days/weeks does this happen?
> 
> Thanks


Yes u get assigned a case officer.how long u get one im not sure.i submitted my paperwork on 1 september and they told me the earliest I can get a case officer is march next year.


----------



## abc123

*Reg. Stat Decs*

Hi,

I haven't been asked to provide Form 888 from my contacts in Aus
But i still provided them with one.

Just wondering should I provide the second Form 888 as well?

Thanks


----------



## yama

abc123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it necessary to stay in Aus during the 2nd stage processing of partner visa ?


It is not necessary but the more you travel abroad the more requirements they may request from you like health checks


----------



## abc123

yama said:


> Yes u get assigned a case officer.how long u get one im not sure.i submitted my paperwork on 1 september and they told me the earliest I can get a case officer is march next year.


May I ask where have you applied from? I have applied at Brisbane processing Center


----------



## yama

Melbourne office


----------



## abc123

rocco said:


> yes. my initial application was sent in and processed in brisbane and my second stage was sent to and processed in Melbourne.


Hi rocco

What is the criteria fro choosing the Processing Center?
Do they send the applications to Melbourne by their own?
or they inform the applicant?

Thanks


----------



## jwctl

rocco said:


> hi yama i'v been following your case with interest for a bit now since i posted in forms for my second stage to melbourne..i sent in my papers on 09-10-11 and they recieved it on 12-10-11. on 03-11-11 my PR was granted and I recieved the papers in the mail on the 10-11-11 so took approx. close to 4 weeks to get my things sorted. so fingers crossed yours is sorted soon.


Hi Rocco,

I sent out my 2nd stage required documents on the 28/10/11 and they received on the 02/11/11.
Just wondering, if your PR granted after your 2 years eligibility date or just before?

Thank you!


----------



## Amandy

Wow - some 2nd stage are taking 4 weeks and others over 8 months. Lovely to see how some of us rank in the scheme of things. Of course, this was the very thing that ticked me off during 1st stage processing. *Sigh*
My hubby's papers are being processed in Brisbane. We didn't choose, they just told us the office has closed in Canberra and they are now doing it in Brisbane. I heard nothing of Melbourne. 
Would like more timelines for 2nd stage processing if you got any... Thanks


----------



## cowboy84

Amandy said:


> Wow - some 2nd stage are taking 4 weeks and others over 8 months. Lovely to see how some of us rank in the scheme of things. Of course, this was the very thing that ticked me off during 1st stage processing. *Sigh*
> My hubby's papers are being processed in Brisbane. We didn't choose, they just told us the office has closed in Canberra and they are now doing it in Brisbane. I heard nothing of Melbourne.
> Would like more timelines for 2nd stage processing if you got any... Thanks


I sent in my docs on 24May11. I contacted department the other day and they said my file is still waiting to be allocated to a case officer. Im hoping once it is allocated, it will be quick.

I heard that Brisbane have a huge backlog of apps due to the closing of all the other centres and rolling everything over to Brisbane. Apparently, because of all Asylum seekers, that is putting a delay on things too - not sure how it impacts us, as we have sent it to a dedicated partner processing centre.

Fingers crossed our apps dont take longer than the recommended 6-8 months time frame.


----------



## Ara

Hi all,

Well I send in all my documents required for the second stage processing on 09/09/ and they (Melbourne office) received them on 12/09/. My 2 year waiting period wasn't actually over until 27/11/. On Monday (28/11) I received following email from the department:

"As we have received all the requested documents to support your application for the Permanent Partner *Visa 801 and the two years occurred on 27/11/2011 , we can allocate your application to a case officer for decision."

I'm just wondering if that is a kind of standard thing everyone gets once their 2 year waiting period is over? Does this mean they will assign me a case officer right away or does it mean I'm now on the waiting list for a case officer?

This waiting around is really hard 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## yama

Ara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I send in all my documents required for the second stage processing on 09/09/ and they (Melbourne office) received them on 12/09/. My 2 year waiting period wasn't actually over until 27/11/. On Monday (28/11) I received following email from the department:
> 
> "As we have received all the requested documents to support your application for the Permanent Partner *Visa 801 and the two years occurred on 27/11/2011 , we can allocate your application to a case officer for decision."
> 
> I'm just wondering if that is a kind of standard thing everyone gets once their 2 year waiting period is over? Does this mean they will assign me a case officer right away or does it mean I'm now on the waiting list for a case officer?
> 
> This waiting around is really hard
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I dont think its a standard thing.i sent my paperwork for 2nd stage on 1st of september 2011 and my 2 years was 9 september.all I got from immigration is the complimentary card saying they got my paperwork.

I rang them after 3 months and they told me my file is in a queue to be allocated a case officer.

Of lately some have getting their prs in 2 or 3 weeks after sending 2nd stage paperwork.since you received an email from them I think they will sort yours in weeks.some here have been waiting for more than 6 months.

Good luck and update us please

Yama


----------



## abc123

yama said:


> I dont think its a standard thing.i sent my paperwork for 2nd stage on 1st of september 2011 and my 2 years was 9 september.all I got from immigration is the complimentary card saying they got my paperwork.
> 
> I rang them after 3 months and they told me my file is in a queue to be allocated a case officer.
> 
> Of lately some have getting their prs in 2 or 3 weeks after sending 2nd stage paperwork.since you received an email from them I think they will sort yours in weeks.some here have been waiting for more than 6 months.
> 
> Good luck and update us please
> 
> Yama


Hi

I sent my application to Brisbane Office in Nov mid and havn't received any email/postal letter from them (except for the acknowledgement card).
Not sure if they have allocated a CO yet or not

i rang them and they said processing time is 6-8 mnths and thy thmself will contact in case thy require any further info.

appreciate if any1 with similar dates can share their experience

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Amandy

I just read this on the Immi website:
Partner (permanent) visa: "The service standard applies from the time the application for the permanent Partner visa becomes eligible for decision. In the majority of cases, this is two years after the lodgement of the combined temporary/permanent Partner visa application."
So that means I have to wait the recommended 6-8 months (six for low risk and eight for high risk) two years from when we got the T.R (Jan '10). So why send the paperwork early???? They sent them in April '11. We sent 'em back June '11. Now it's December '11 - does that mean another 8 months from here? Wow - so how do people then get it in 4 weeks? Even if they are low-risk countries as the Immi website states - their timeframe is 6 months. I know my husband may be from a high-risk country - but more people from New Zealand overstay and are illegal here than from the Indian-Subcontinent and the NZers always get their visa first. They are technically high-risk. 
Anyways - I've been though the retarded politics of this before - See thread Politics of Immigration.


----------



## Ara

Amandy said:


> I just read this on the Immi website:
> Partner (permanent) visa: "The service standard applies from the time the application for the permanent Partner visa becomes eligible for decision. In the majority of cases, this is two years after the lodgement of the combined temporary/permanent Partner visa application."
> So that means I have to wait the recommended 6-8 months (six for low risk and eight for high risk) two years from when we got the T.R (Jan '10). So why send the paperwork early???? They sent them in April '11. We sent 'em back June '11. Now it's December '11 - does that mean another 8 months from here? Wow - so how do people then get it in 4 weeks? Even if they are low-risk countries as the Immi website states - their timeframe is 6 months. I know my husband may be from a high-risk country - but more people from New Zealand overstay and are illegal here than from the Indian-Subcontinent and the NZers always get their visa first. They are technically high-risk.
> Anyways - I've been though the retarded politics of this before - See thread Politics of Immigration.


Hey,
No, they mean you are eligible 2 years from when you lodged your application for you temporary/permanent visa, in your case I think June 30th. So it's 6-8 months from then. I think when people say it took only a few weeks they mean after the 2 year waiting period. I think some people get their paperwork quite a bit before their eligibility date, but others not until a week before. I'm not sure why that is. I assume the department just sends them out in batches.

I for example applied for my temporary visa on November 27th, 2010. I got my paperwork for permanent residency at the end of august, send it off on September 9th and they received it on the 12th. However as I wasn't eligible to November 27th my 6-8 months haven't started until then.

I don't know why some applications go through really quickly and others don't, but I think it depends on numerous things, eg. Country where you are from, what documents you submitted for the temporary application, what documents they requested from you for the permanent application, what you have send in, how many applications they have at the time and how straight forward they are, some may just be really hard to assess. I am not trying to excuse the diac, but I think it's always good to try to understand where they come from and that they are not trying to make it harder just because they can...

I know it can be very frustrating, but hang in there it looks like you are almost there! 
Good luck!


----------



## Amandy

Just called Immigration.
I got through after 19 minutes on hold. The woman said she can see on the system that we applied 3rd June 2011. And nothing else. No case officer, no progress etc. And nothing flagging that we need any further paperwork. 
I just emailed them too. This is just crap. 6 months and no CO. My husband's friend applied for the T.R offshore with us same day same hour! He also applied for this P.R in June, even July I think 2011. And already got his visa. Same 'high rsk' country! Same visa type. Same everything. How does that happen?

Absolute crap.


----------



## yama

Ara said:


> Hey,
> No, they mean you are eligible 2 years from when you lodged your application for you temporary/permanent visa, in your case I think June 30th. So it's 6-8 months from then. I think when people say it took only a few weeks they mean after the 2 year waiting period. I think some people get their paperwork quite a bit before their eligibility date, but others not until a week before. I'm not sure why that is. I assume the department just sends them out in batches.
> 
> I for example applied for my temporary visa on November 27th, 2010. I got my paperwork for permanent residency at the end of august, send it off on September 9th and they received it on the 12th. However as I wasn't eligible to November 27th my 6-8 months haven't started until then.
> 
> I don't know why some applications go through really quickly and others don't, but I think it depends on numerous things, eg. Country where you are from, what documents you submitted for the temporary application, what documents they requested from you for the permanent application, what you have send in, how many applications they have at the time and how straight forward they are, some may just be really hard to assess. I am not trying to excuse the diac, but I think it's always good to try to understand where they come from and that they are not trying to make it harder just because they can...
> 
> I know it can be very frustrating, but hang in there it looks like you are almost there!
> Good luck!


Well said Ara thank you


----------



## abc123

sweekinglim said:


> I'm an Australian citizen working in Singapore. I sponsored my wife for a spouse visa (sc309) and it was granted in Dec 2008. In the middle of this year(2011), the immigration department contacted us to submit in additional information for our second stage permanent visa application (I presume its BC100). We submitted the paper work 2 months later. However recently we were requested to submit an additional 'Statement of intent to reside in Australia permanently'.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Does anyone here have experience submitting this document?
> 
> Is it requested because I'm not residing in Australia?
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


Hi sweekinglim,

My husband is also an Ausi citizen, presently overseas n i have submitted my application for 2nd stage processing of partner visa (100).

Did you get any further info reg. "Statement of intent to reside in Australia permanently"? is there any form for this?

Can u plz share a sample of Stat of intent?

thanks


----------



## yama

Good news people I received my pr in the mail today.
Good luck to you all

Yama


----------



## Amandy

OMG YOU WHAT? And we were just talking about it last night! Wow!! That is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## yama

Amandy said:


> OMG YOU WHAT? And we were just talking about it last night! Wow!! That is amazing. Congrats.


Yeah I know its really awesome.i got after 3 months of submitting 2nd stage paperwork.

Dont loose hope yours will come soon I promise.


----------



## Amandy

yama said:


> Yes u get assigned a case officer.how long u get one im not sure.i submitted my paperwork on 1 september and they told me the earliest I can get a case officer is march next year.


YAMA! how the? what the? You got your P.R yet they told you you'd get a CO in March '12. So misleading. 
I called them today and they told me nothing. I thought I was getting my husband's in the mail today. Ended up being you!! Congrats man. Seriously so happy for you! Just so peeved at the misinformation they hand out at Immigration!

You applied September '11. We applied June '11.


----------



## Amandy

yama said:


> Yeah I know its really awesome.i got after 3 months of submitting 2nd stage paperwork.
> 
> Dont loose hope yours will come soon I promise.


Thanks I appreciate your kind words.  It's been great chatting.


----------



## yama

Amandy said:


> YAMA! how the? what the? You got your P.R yet they told you you'd get a CO in March '12. So misleading.
> I called them today and they told me nothing. I thought I was getting my husband's in the mail today. Ended up being you!! Congrats man. Seriously so happy for you! Just so peeved at the misinformation they hand out at Immigration!
> 
> You applied September '11. We applied June '11.


Yea thats the double standard diac does.thank you so much.

Im sure ur next.keep on calling them thats what my wife did and they just approved it without telling me they assigned a co.so u never know yours may come tomorrow.

Just keep on updating us.


----------



## abc123

samsam said:


> Hi to All
> Just A question... how do i know that they assign a case officer for the application? It been know 4 weeks since application just receive the confirmation card back , it is from Brisbane office


Hi samsam,

i rang Immi and asked thm if I will get an email notification whn CO is assigned, they said - CO will contact u whn thy need any further info.

does any1 know which month's applications thy r processing these days?


----------



## Amandy

abc123 said:


> Hi samsam,
> 
> i rang Immi and asked thm if I will get an email notification whn CO is assigned, they said - CO will contact u whn thy need any further info.
> 
> does any1 know which month's applications thy r processing these days?


My friend applied in June 2011 and got his P.R last week.
Yama applied September 2011 and got his P.R today. 
I hope to God my husband is next. That's all the info I got. And Yama contacted immi they said not till March 2012 they will assign a CO and he got the visa today (I think he is from Africa right Yama? So some would say high-risk?). I contact immi today, they said no CO yet, but sometimes they don't update the system at all. I sent an email to the email address on the card. Awaiting a non-automated reply. In the automated reply I got a 1300 number to call for 'URGENT questions regarding the case'. I wonder what classifies as an URGENT in bold letters question .....

Hope that helps.


----------



## yama

Amandy said:


> My friend applied in June 2011 and got his P.R last week.
> Yama applied September 2011 and got his P.R today.
> I hope to God my husband is next. That's all the info I got. And Yama contacted immi they said not till March 2012 they will assign a CO and he got the visa today (I think he is from Africa right Yama? So some would say high-risk?). I contact immi today, they said no CO yet, but sometimes they don't update the system at all. I sent an email to the email address on the card. Awaiting a non-automated reply. In the automated reply I got a 1300 number to call for 'URGENT questions regarding the case'. I wonder what classifies as an URGENT in bold letters question .....
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yeah yama is from africa.just keep calling them.soon you get it.


----------



## abc123

azeeza said:


> Hi Mallory
> 
> hmmm i got the letter and forms for the 2nd stage visa application about 3 weeks prior to the end of my 2nd year. the informtion required was fairly simple they needed:
> 
> 1. police check
> (you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will recieve the police clearacnce certificate within 10 working days. you can do this in advance if you wish. isugeest you do one for you and one for your partner as sometimes thet request for your partner as well.
> 
> 2.copies of documents that may have changed since eg. marriage certificate, passport etc.
> 
> 3. statutory declarartions by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)
> 
> 4. form 80 character assesment form (DIAC will send you this form )
> 
> 5. if you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate
> 
> 6. 2 statutory declarartions from friends and family to prove your relationoship is genuine
> 
> 7. all proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.
> 
> 8. All documents have to be signed and certified infront of a justice of peace
> 
> you send in all these documents and you wait for a case worker to call you. i have sent in my forms and is currently waiting for the case worker to contact me, that is why i am intrested in other peoples experience so i may know what to expect.
> 
> hope the info above helps you mallory


Hi Mallory,
Did Visa officer or Immi offc asked for anyother documents apart from these that you mentioned above?

Thanks!


----------



## Amandy

Hi guys, update!
I just called Brisbane processing centre - 1300 number - and call got answered straight away. It was meant for URGENT questions so I made one up 

The guy said I am still within the processing time frame of 6-8 months. 
Then I added that a friend from the same country who applied OFFSHORE on the SAME DAY got his P.R before us. The guy became slightly more interested in what I had to say and then said that is not likely.
He then put me on hold to see what was going on. 

When he returned he said that he cannot find my husband's papers. I said 'What, you mean you've lost them?' He said 'No, that means they are in a box waiting to be allocated, or already on someone's desk' He then said he will endeavour to find out what is happened with my husband's paperwork within the week and either call me or email me to give me an answer on progress. 

Some news is better than no news. We are in a box. How exciting LOOOL.


----------



## barneycousteau

Hi I just discovered this forum, and it's full of great info. I'm currently waiting for my temp partner visa. I applied on June 2011 and was told it'd take 9 months for the temp visa to be granted. 

Is this normal?

Thanks for all your info


----------



## whatnext

Where did you apply? Current processing times onshore are now 9-12 months.


----------



## yama

Amandy said:


> Hi guys, update!
> I just called Brisbane processing centre - 1300 number - and call got answered straight away. It was meant for URGENT questions so I made one up
> 
> The guy said I am still within the processing time frame of 6-8 months.
> Then I added that a friend from the same country who applied OFFSHORE on the SAME DAY got his P.R before us. The guy became slightly more interested in what I had to say and then said that is not likely.
> He then put me on hold to see what was going on.
> 
> When he returned he said that he cannot find my husband's papers. I said 'What, you mean you've lost them?' He said 'No, that means they are in a box waiting to be allocated, or already on someone's desk' He then said he will endeavour to find out what is happened with my husband's paperwork within the week and either call me or email me to give me an answer on progress.
> 
> Some news is better than no news. We are in a box. How exciting LOOOL.


This is wonderful news amandy.you know what dont be suprised to receive your husbands pr in the mail next week.

Thats what these guys need,a little polite push.a month before I got mine my wife rang them and they said I get a co in march next year.three weeks later she rang them and ask them whats really going on because I have job offers which need me to have pr.then they said my papers are in the next batch awaiting to be assigned a co.then the following I received my pr in the mail.i did not hear from a co or anything.

So I think you are doing a great job of trying to push the.


----------



## abc123

*affect of resignation on PR processing?*

Can anyone please advice me on the following:
I have submitted my application for 2nd stage PR processing in Nov.

on form 80 i wrote the names of my 3 office colleagues as contacts in Aus.

if i resign from the company does it affects my PR? I mean if Immi calls thm n thy say tht i used to work with them and now i have resigned, can this have any -ve implication?

Also if i resign, do i need to update Immi.abt my job status?

Thanks!


----------



## abc123

yama said:


> This is wonderful news amandy.you know what dont be suprised to receive your husbands pr in the mail next week.
> 
> Thats what these guys need,a little polite push.a month before I got mine my wife rang them and they said I get a co in march next year.three weeks later she rang them and ask them whats really going on because I have job offers which need me to have pr.then they said my papers are in the next batch awaiting to be assigned a co.then the following I received my pr in the mail.i did not hear from a co or anything.
> 
> So I think you are doing a great job of trying to push the.


Hi
what type of ques. do thy consider 'urgent'? i want to call 1300 but nt sure


----------



## abc123

*contacts on form 80*

How often does Immi calls the contacts mentioned on form 80?


----------



## Ara

So, good news for me as well, I got my Permanent Residency in the mail yesterday, dated 05/12/2011! That means I got in less than 3 months after I handed in all the document (12/09/2011) and actually only 1 week after my eligibility date (27/11/2011). So yes very lucky!

I actually applied for my application to be expedited. Basically, I wanted to commence my postgraduate studies at the start of next year, but I couldn't afford international student fees. Originally, I was happy to wait for how ever long my permanent residency took and go back to uni then, but my employer advised me a few weeks ago that there may not be enough work for me next year. So I explained this to the DIAC, included a letter from my employer as well as on from the uni stating that I would have a quaranteed Commonwealth supported place if my residency was granted by February 2012. I sent this of on 22/11/2011. I am not entirely sure if that had much of an impact, but considering it was granted so soon after, I assume it had quite a lot. It goes to show that if you have a good reason and you may potentially suffer hardship, the DIAC is happy to speed up the process. So don't just sit there waiting if you think you got good reason for your application to be expedited! I think it's important though to be polite and not pushy about it. Don't hassle them, after all you want something from them. Just explain the situation and provide sufficient evidence.

Here are some other reasons why I think it was so quick:

I'm from Germany, a low risk country. I assume security checks weren't an issue. Although it is very sad to say, I guess it also showed that I did not come to Australia for social or medical benefits etc.... but my partner and I were in a genuine relationship.
 My application was pretty straight forward. My partner and I have been in a relationship for 6 years and already for 4 when we first applied for the temporary visa. So we had lots of substantial evidence, financial and social. I have also already lived in Australia for 4 years now (2 at the time of application) and completed my first university degree here. I also don't have any convictions or anything else that might not make me a good resident on paper.
 I was well known to the department, I was already on 4 different visas before I applied for the spouse visa onshore, so I wasn't exactly a new applicant and they already knew a lot about me, quite scary really.
 The department didn't request many documents for the second stage processing, no medicals, no police checks from Germany, no stat decs from friends/family, no more evidence regarding our relationship. The only things they wanted were: Australian police check, stat decs from my partner and myself, character assesment form 80, copies of partner's and my passport. So I think they must have tailored this to our application specifically and I assume it depends on what you have handed in for the first stage.

So yes all in all I think I was pretty lucky and the whole process was rather smooth compared to others in this forum. But I still found it pretty stressful and am just so happy it is all sorted now!

Good luck everyone. It will all be worth it in the end!
Citizenship is next!


----------



## barneycousteau

whatnext said:


> Where did you apply? Current processing times onshore are now 9-12 months.


I applied here in Australia. So that means I'll be getting a response by March next year?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## barneycousteau

Ara said:


> So, good news for me as well, I got my Permanent Residency in the mail yesterday, dated 05/12/2011! That means I got in less than 3 months after I handed in all the document (12/09/2011) and actually only 1 week after my eligibility date (27/11/2011). So yes very lucky!
> 
> I actually applied for my application to be expedited. Basically, I wanted to commence my postgraduate studies at the start of next year, but I couldn't afford international student fees. Originally, I was happy to wait for how ever long my permanent residency took and go back to uni then, but my employer advised me a few weeks ago that there may not be enough work for me next year. So I explained this to the DIAC, included a letter from my employer as well as on from the uni stating that I would have a quaranteed Commonwealth supported place if my residency was granted by February 2012. I sent this of on 22/11/2011. I am not entirely sure if that had much of an impact, but considering it was granted so soon after, I assume it had quite a lot. It goes to show that if you have a good reason and you may potentially suffer hardship, the DIAC is happy to speed up the process. So don't just sit there waiting if you think you got good reason for your application to be expedited! I think it's important though to be polite and not pushy about it. Don't hassle them, after all you want something from them. Just explain the situation and provide sufficient evidence.
> 
> Here are some other reasons why I think it was so quick:
> 
> I'm from Germany, a low risk country. I assume security checks weren't an issue. Although it is very sad to say, I guess it also showed that I did not come to Australia for social or medical benefits etc.... but my partner and I were in a genuine relationship.
> My application was pretty straight forward. My partner and I have been in a relationship for 6 years and already for 4 when we first applied for the temporary visa. So we had lots of substantial evidence, financial and social. I have also already lived in Australia for 4 years now (2 at the time of application) and completed my first university degree here. I also don't have any convictions or anything else that might not make me a good resident on paper.
> I was well known to the department, I was already on 4 different visas before I applied for the spouse visa onshore, so I wasn't exactly a new applicant and they already knew a lot about me, quite scary really.
> The department didn't request many documents for the second stage processing, no medicals, no police checks from Germany, no stat decs from friends/family, no more evidence regarding our relationship. The only things they wanted were: Australian police check, stat decs from my partner and myself, character assesment form 80, copies of partner's and my passport. So I think they must have tailored this to our application specifically and I assume it depends on what you have handed in for the first stage.
> 
> So yes all in all I think I was pretty lucky and the whole process was rather smooth compared to others in this forum. But I still found it pretty stressful and am just so happy it is all sorted now!
> 
> Good luck everyone. It will all be worth it in the end!
> Citizenship is next!


Good on you mate. I do believe being from Germany helped you a lot. That's the way Australia works unfortunately.

But anyway, now you have to get your citizenship.

I'm at the moment waiting for my temp partner visa to be approved (been waiting for 6 months already) but I'm patient.

All the best for you mate.

Cheers


----------



## barneycousteau

abc123 said:


> Can anyone please advice me on the following:
> I have submitted my application for 2nd stage PR processing in Nov.
> 
> on form 80 i wrote the names of my 3 office colleagues as contacts in Aus.
> 
> if i resign from the company does it affects my PR? I mean if Immi calls thm n thy say tht i used to work with them and now i have resigned, can this have any -ve implication?
> 
> Also if i resign, do i need to update Immi.abt my job status?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi abc123, I don't think this would affect your application because they're not sponsoring you. They're only there as your contacts, nothing else.

As for the second thing, if I were you I'd notify the DIAC about my change of status.

I hope this info helps.

Cheers


----------



## abc123

barneycousteau said:


> Hi abc123, I don't think this would affect your application because they're not sponsoring you. They're only there as your contacts, nothing else.
> 
> As for the second thing, if I were you I'd notify the DIAC about my change of status.
> 
> I hope this info helps.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks barneycousteau for your reply.

1 more questions: DIAC asked me for AFP clearance, my & my husband's stat decs, form 80 and copies of passports.
My friends have told me that apart from these, immi has also asked thm for two 888 forms. 
But immi hasnt asked me for any 888s. however, I still provided thm with 1 stat dec. Just wondering shld i provide them with another 888 form as well so as to avoid any delays at later stage? or its advisable not to provide too much info if it has not been asked?


----------



## Amandy

abc123 said:


> Hi
> what type of ques. do thy consider 'urgent'? i want to call 1300 but nt sure


I am not sure. I made something up about whether me, the sponsor, should inform about currently being unemployed. They said no. That was my 'urgent' question, then I went on to ask about the progress.

Interested in Ara's story - my husband had visas here before too and prior to the Spouse visa application he had been in Australia for 5 years. We also did not have to supply much evidence at all - however it is taking time because either they lost the file (could be likely after the feedback I have had) or it is just the high-risk country.

We will find out in time. Apparently they process them in order and when I said someone who applied on the same day as myself already got their visa and from the same high risk country - the person from immigration then became concerned.


----------



## danieltemitope1

Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre
Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC)
Tel: 1300 760 314 l Email: [email protected]
GPO BOX 9984 Brisbane QLD 4001

Hello,

Thank you for your email. Your 309 visa will remain in effect until your permanent visa is processed and you are able to travel into and out of Australia during this time.

Unfortunately due to a backlog of applications, it is taking 6-8 months for applictions to be processed.

Kind Regards,

Kate.

Hey guys this is the latest from DIAC, second stage document have been posted back over 4months ago .,it looks like its taken forever , i wounder how it was so quick for some people.

Daniel


----------



## Amandy

danieltemitope1 said:


> Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC)
> Tel: 1300 760 314 l Email: [email protected]
> GPO BOX 9984 Brisbane QLD 4001
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your 309 visa will remain in effect until your permanent visa is processed and you are able to travel into and out of Australia during this time.
> 
> Unfortunately due to a backlog of applications, it is taking 6-8 months for applictions to be processed.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Kate.
> 
> Hey guys this is the latest from DIAC, second stage document have been posted back over 4months ago .,it looks like its taken forever , i wounder how it was so quick for some people.
> 
> Daniel


Hey Daniel. I emailed them and had no reply. But I called (having send 2nd stage in 6 months ago), they said the file was unable to be located. I guess they are being worked on as we speak. So perhaps call that 1300 number. Just to see where your file is, whether it's in a pile, or in a box waiting to be put on someone's desk. 
Good Luck.


----------



## barneycousteau

abc123 said:


> Thanks barneycousteau for your reply.
> 
> 1 more questions: DIAC asked me for AFP clearance, my & my husband's stat decs, form 80 and copies of passports.
> My friends have told me that apart from these, immi has also asked thm for two 888 forms.
> But immi hasnt asked me for any 888s. however, I still provided thm with 1 stat dec. Just wondering shld i provide them with another 888 form as well so as to avoid any delays at later stage? or its advisable not to provide too much info if it has not been asked?


You're on the money mate, give them another 888 if they asked you. Because remember that your file is always jumping around. In my case I had to submit my AFP check twice, so go ahead and save yourself a headache, send the 888.

Let me know if you need more help

bc


----------



## Ara

abc123 said:


> Thanks barneycousteau for your reply.
> 
> 1 more questions: DIAC asked me for AFP clearance, my & my husband's stat decs, form 80 and copies of passports.
> My friends have told me that apart from these, immi has also asked thm for two 888 forms.
> But immi hasnt asked me for any 888s. however, I still provided thm with 1 stat dec. Just wondering shld i provide them with another 888 form as well so as to avoid any delays at later stage? or its advisable not to provide too much info if it has not been asked?


hey abc,
diac didn't ask me for any 888 forms, so therefore I didn't send any in. They didn't ask for them at a later stage either and my permanent residency was approved withouth them.

I'm pretty sure if they needed them, they would ask for them in the first place. I think they may tailor the documents required to your individual application, so reckon it's a good sign when they ask for less documents.


----------



## abc123

Ara said:


> hey abc,
> diac didn't ask me for any 888 forms, so therefore I didn't send any in. They didn't ask for them at a later stage either and my permanent residency was approved withouth them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if they needed them, they would ask for them in the first place. I think they may tailor the documents required to your individual application, so reckon it's a good sign when they ask for less documents.


Thanks Ara
That's atleast a relief


----------



## abc123

Ara said:


> hey abc,
> diac didn't ask me for any 888 forms, so therefore I didn't send any in. They didn't ask for them at a later stage either and my permanent residency was approved withouth them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if they needed them, they would ask for them in the first place. I think they may tailor the documents required to your individual application, so reckon it's a good sign when they ask for less documents.


Thanks for your reply
To be on safe side I had requested some1 to fill 1 for me


----------



## danieltemitope1

Amandy said:


> Hey Daniel. I emailed them and had no reply. But I called (having send 2nd stage in 6 months ago), they said the file was unable to be located. I guess they are being worked on as we speak. So perhaps call that 1300 number. Just to see where your file is, whether it's in a pile, or in a box waiting to be put on someone's desk.
> Good Luck.


thanks mate i will call them today..


----------



## samsam

Hi every one, I sent an email to immi asking about the process of my applicatian as I applied for 2ed stage visa on 26/09/2011...and I got this Reply"....Thank you for your email in relation to your application for a combined Partner (Provisional) (Subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) (Subclass 100) Visa. 
Please be advised that your case is awaiting allocation to a case officer. Once a case officer has been allocated they will conduct a preliminary assessment on your visa application to determine if they require any further documentation to process your application. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.".... any body know if this a good sign or it is an auto reply? thanks


----------



## abc123

*Subclass 100 - Nov Applicants*

Hi,

Just wondering, is there any1 who has applied for subclass 100 in November in Brisbane Processing Center?

Kindly share your experiences, what's the current processing time?

thanks!


----------



## Amandy

samsam said:


> Hi every one, I sent an email to immi asking about the process of my applicatian as I applied for 2ed stage visa on 26/09/2011...and I got this Reply"....Thank you for your email in relation to your application for a combined Partner (Provisional) (Subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) (Subclass 100) Visa.
> Please be advised that your case is awaiting allocation to a case officer. Once a case officer has been allocated they will conduct a preliminary assessment on your visa application to determine if they require any further documentation to process your application. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.".... any body know if this a good sign or it is an auto reply? thanks


It looks like an auto - but when I emailed I got a automated reply but not this. 
You are still within the timeframe so they won't really bother looking into it. 
I have passed my 6 months and someone was meant to get back to me but didn't. I guess passing 8 months someone might hear us out.


----------



## danieltemitope1

Amandy said:


> It looks like an auto - but when I emailed I got a automated reply but not this.
> You are still within the timeframe so they won't really bother looking into it.
> I have passed my 6 months and someone was meant to get back to me but didn't. I guess passing 8 months someone might hear us out.


hey
mate what the eck are they doing ., if u said over 6months then i should just keep quiet., about my it only 4months ago, if i may ask is it the same Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre
Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC) doing this to your application or what ??


----------



## Amandy

danieltemitope1 said:


> hey
> mate what the eck are they doing ., if u said over 6months then i should just keep quiet., about my it only 4months ago, if i may ask is it the same Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC) doing this to your application or what ??


Yes. Brisbane Partner Processing Centre. . .
Someone was meant to get back to me and they haven't so I will call back this week and also check my mail anxiously.


----------



## IMkddj

Amandy said:


> It looks like an auto - but when I emailed I got a automated reply but not this.
> You are still within the timeframe so they won't really bother looking into it.
> I have passed my 6 months and someone was meant to get back to me but didn't. I guess passing 8 months someone might hear us out.


I dont think that's an auto reply. That's their reply about your visa app inquiry.


----------



## barneycousteau

samsam said:


> Hi every one, I sent an email to immi asking about the process of my applicatian as I applied for 2ed stage visa on 26/09/2011...and I got this Reply"....Thank you for your email in relation to your application for a combined Partner (Provisional) (Subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) (Subclass 100) Visa.
> Please be advised that your case is awaiting allocation to a case officer. Once a case officer has been allocated they will conduct a preliminary assessment on your visa application to determine if they require any further documentation to process your application. Once this assessment has been completed your case officer may contact you if they require any additional documents.".... any body know if this a good sign or it is an auto reply? thanks


Hi Samsamm, it's definitely an auto-responder. I got the exact same email when I sent them an email asking for the status of my application.

Let me know if you got more questions mate.

Cheers


----------



## samsam

barneycousteau said:


> Hi Samsamm, it's definitely an auto-responder. I got the exact same email when I sent them an email asking for the status of my application.
> 
> Let me know if you got more questions mate.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks barneycousteau...


----------



## rav_85

Hey Guys

I applied for my 2ndstage PR late october, and just received an email back from who I beleive is the CO. The email got me a bit stressed out, as it is asking to provide documentation of cohabitation all over again for last two years, which is fine I can provide as much evidence as I can since nothing has changed since my temp visa application which was approved in only 14days of lodgement as I provided more than enough evidence to help them make a decision so I don't why they are still suspecting or need to be convinced that I am in a genuine relationship. I wanted to ask you guys if I print our joint bankstatement off the internet for last two years which is in a PDF format, would it need to be certified? as my understanding is if I am printing it off the internet, it is original straight off the internet? If anyone has been faced with the same situation, any help would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## whatnext

They need the additional evidence because they need to see you have been in an going relationship for the 2 yrs since your temp visa was granted. You can use the same sort of evidence you did for the temp visa just make it relevant to the last 2 yrs. photo's, holidays, bank statements, any joint accounts activity for both of you, mail addressed to both of you at your address etc. not sure what needs to certified, maybe email your CO back and ask.


----------



## danieltemitope1

hey mates.,
I called the DIAC Brisbane Partner Processing Centre today to track my 2stage application processing and he confirmed that my file it on a case officer desk and she not avaliable now., and he said he think she will contact me a ask for some addtional documents ., ave supply form 80, police checks , Statutory declarations for me and my mrs, also some document that carries my name and my mrs eg lease and we show that we went to canada for our anniversary and that was all ., 

Please what additional document did anyone knows they are asking for ?? it a bit stressing me out now .,

any help will be great thanks.


----------



## IMkddj

danieltemitope1 said:


> hey mates.,
> I called the DIAC Brisbane Partner Processing Centre today to track my 2stage application processing and he confirmed that my file it on a case officer desk and she not avaliable now., and he said he think she will contact me a ask for some addtional documents ., ave supply form 80, police checks , Statutory declarations for me and my mrs, also some document that carries my name and my mrs eg lease and we show that we went to canada for our anniversary and that was all .,
> 
> Please what additional document did anyone knows they are asking for ?? it a bit stressing me out now .,
> 
> any help will be great thanks.


Did u include photos from ur wedding?


----------



## danieltemitope1

IMkddj said:


> Did u include photos from ur wedding?


Thanks for your respond mate,
All wedding photos were included in the first application (TR) and they dont ask for it for the second stage from the list of document they need from me.

But they ask for certify copies of our wedding cerificate from China. for we are married in Beijing, China.,

What else do u think they need again after all that ?

Thanks for u help mate.
Daniel


----------



## IMkddj

danieltemitope1 said:


> Thanks for your respond mate,
> All wedding photos were included in the first application (TR) and they dont ask for it for the second stage from the list of document they need from me.
> 
> But they ask for certify copies of our wedding cerificate from China. for we are married in Beijing, China.,
> 
> What else do u think they need again after all that ?
> 
> Thanks for u help mate.
> Daniel


If they'll ask you for further documents, I think it will be about evidence to prove that ur relationship is ongoing and financial commitments. Like bills, joint account, stuff like that.


----------



## danieltemitope1

IMkddj said:


> If they'll ask you for further documents, I think it will be about evidence to prove that ur relationship is ongoing and financial commitments. Like bills, joint account, stuff like that.


Thanks for your respond again.,
All eveidence about our relationship we ave supplied already we dont share accounts and we explan why on the Statutory declarations some bills are on my name and her name is just as my next of kigs and ave explan this as well on the Statutory declarations ., but the lease are on our names and they ave the copy already .,

If any body knows any additional document apart from the above document pls advise and we will be gald .

Daniel .


----------



## whatnext

They want to see that you are still in an ongoing relationship so include mail sent to both of you or each of you at the address you share. Photo's, cards, emails, holidays etc. get more stat decs saying you have been and continue to be in genuine relationship. You can use bank statements to show you have both paid for things that contribute to your household or holidays. There are alot of things you can include.


----------



## Amandy

So I called Brisbane Processing Centre again today. 

A lady answered saying that the case has been allocated (cos two weeks ago the file was lost ) and she said she is the case officer. She was very lovely. Said she sent a letter in the mail last week because we provided the wrong police check (Didn't know there was more than one). So now we have to send in one police check from the AFP not from NSW police. 

So .. waiting for that letter, and will need more than 3 weeks during this time of year to get back an AFP check. So, the waiting continues.


----------



## danieltemitope1

whatnext said:


> They want to see that you are still in an ongoing relationship so include mail sent to both of you or each of you at the address you share. Photo's, cards, emails, holidays etc. get more stat decs saying you have been and continue to be in genuine relationship. You can use bank statements to show you have both paid for things that contribute to your household or holidays. There are alot of things you can include.


Thanks guys

i just called my CO today and he said his fine with all the documents he ave with him from me ., He also said i will hear from him if he ave any information for me ., Did anyone knows if this is a good look ????? how long dose it nomaly takes if a case officer ave been allocate on once file ??????? it been 4months already that my application for second stage ave been send to them.

Please ur advise will helps .,
Thanks heaps to all


----------



## IMkddj

danieltemitope1 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> i just called my CO today and he said his fine with all the documents he ave with him from me ., He also said i will hear from him if he ave any information for me ., Did anyone knows if this is a good look ????? how long dose it nomaly takes if a case officer ave been allocate on once file ??????? it been 4months already that my application for second stage ave been send to them.
> 
> Please ur advise will helps .,
> Thanks heaps to all


Hi,
That's a good sign. Co will just contact you if they need further documents, clarification, etc. If you didn't hear from him it means everything is doing fine. It's hard to say how long its gonna take, if they said 6-8 months, it could be shorter or exactly 8 months. Depends on how complicated an application is, or if he's holding heaps of application. It really takes time..


----------



## Amandy

danieltemitope1 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> i just called my CO today and he said his fine with all the documents he ave with him from me ., He also said i will hear from him if he ave any information for me ., Did anyone knows if this is a good look ????? how long dose it nomaly takes if a case officer ave been allocate on once file ??????? it been 4months already that my application for second stage ave been send to them.
> 
> Please ur advise will helps .,
> Thanks heaps to all


My second stage has been 6 months and 2 weeks. Hang in there, shouldn't be too much longer. After they come back refreshed after Christmas, we'd all get ours  The T.R we got in January too lol


----------



## IMkddj

Amandy said:


> My second stage has been 6 months and 2 weeks. Hang in there, shouldn't be too much longer. After they come back refreshed after Christmas, we'd all get ours  The T.R we got in January too lol


Hello Amanda, 
I just need clarification about Temp. Partner visa and permanent partner visa. I got my PMV this month and planning to get married and lodge temporary partner visa by Feb. or March next year. So after lodging TPV, automatically I'll have bridging visa valid until a decision is made to my TPV, then if granted after two years since I lodged the TPV they'll assess me again for PR, right?


----------



## reddy

My husband's PR visa came through today (2nd stage partner). From all reports on here I was ready to wait 6 months but it came no later than 6 weeks after his eligibility date. Our's was processed in Melbourne. So glad it's all over! No more worrying about evidence - that's the part I hated the most.


----------



## rav_85

reddy said:


> My husband's PR visa came through today (2nd stage partner). From all reports on here I was ready to wait 6 months but it came no later than 6 weeks after his eligibility date. Our's was processed in Melbourne. So glad it's all over! No more worrying about evidence - that's the part I hated the most.


Hey Reddy

I am in the process of sending them more evidence for last two years which as you can imagine quite frustrating but we have to do it. I just wanted to ask you if you had to provide more evidence for PR second stage


----------



## reddy

rav_85 said:


> Hey Reddy
> 
> I am in the process of sending them more evidence for last two years which as you can imagine quite frustrating but we have to do it. I just wanted to ask you if you had to provide more evidence for PR second stage


Hey rav_85, 
I definitely didn't send more evidence than the first time - but I did send (what I think) was clear and strong evidence. Aside from the stat decs, 888s and PC I sent statements of our joint bank accounts for the past 2 financial years, our boarding passes from our trips away (about 4) our private health insurance certificate, our pre-approval from our home loan, our building plans and correspondence from the council re our block of land/subdivision etc. There wouldn't have been much more than 10 pieces of evidence other than the stat decs etc. I also put a few pics together and printed them off my comp - not our whole life story but enough to show that we were holidaying together, spending Christmas with family, seeing his family - grandmother etc. I pretty much sent a piece of evidence for each of those 4 categories they talk about - financial, nature of household etc.

We were pretty lucky the first time too and got the Temp Partner Visa 3 weeks after applying in Melbourne. Before that we applied for the PMV and got that on the day of the interview (that was processed offshore). I don't know what we did right but keeping evidence was always at the front of my mind for the years we were going through the process. I don't know if it made any difference that my husband was from Europe and we are around the same age, (both in our mid-20s when we started the process). I think all those things count. If the relationship is real people should have this evidence on hand - it's just a pain keeping proof of your life together for so long and putting it together so it proves you're in love!


----------



## cowboy84

Permanent Residence granted 19Dec11, 7 months from Lodgement.


----------



## danieltemitope1

Hey mates , 

Below is the current reply from immigration ,. did any one knows how long is security checks takes ???

As i ave did all the checks at the first stage checks from my country of origin also country of resident before moving here., and i did one here too for the second stage. 

Please if any one knows better pls ur advise with help heaps ..,

Daniel .








Dear Mr Daniel

I am responding in regard to your telephone call to the department on the 4/1/2011. I can confirm
the requested documentation (Form 80) has been received by fax and mail. Thank you for providing
this information to assist in the continuing process of your application for the Partner (Permanent) Subclass 100 visa.

As part of the final processing security checks are carried out on all visa applications however the time these take depend on many factors, 
including the class/subclass of visa being applied for, other members of the application and the applicant's country of origin.
For some applicants, including your spouse, checks are carried out by other agencies. DIAC does not disclose the nature of these checks or other details.
Further, DIAC has no influence over the time taken by the agency and are not kept informed of the progress of the checks. I cannot advise how long the process will be. 

I will contact you immediately any further information is required or the progress of your application. if you have any further queries
please contact me on the telephone number listed below or directly 

Kind Regards,


----------



## dragon48

danieltemitope1 said:


> Hey mates ,
> 
> Below is the current reply from immigration ,. did any one knows how long is security checks takes ???
> 
> As i ave did all the checks at the first stage checks from my country of origin also country of resident before moving here., and i did one here too for the second stage.
> 
> Please if any one knows better pls ur advise with help heaps ..,
> 
> Daniel .
> 
> Dear Mr Daniel
> 
> I am responding in regard to your telephone call to the department on the 4/1/2011. I can confirm
> the requested documentation (Form 80) has been received by fax and mail. Thank you for providing
> this information to assist in the continuing process of your application for the Partner (Permanent) Subclass 100 visa.
> 
> As part of the final processing security checks are carried out on all visa applications however the time these take depend on many factors,
> including the class/subclass of visa being applied for, other members of the application and the applicant's country of origin.
> For some applicants, including your spouse, checks are carried out by other agencies. DIAC does not disclose the nature of these checks or other details.
> Further, DIAC has no influence over the time taken by the agency and are not kept informed of the progress of the checks. I cannot advise how long the process will be.
> 
> I will contact you immediately any further information is required or the progress of your application. if you have any further queries
> please contact me on the telephone number listed below or directly
> 
> Kind Regards,


Interesting. Haven't heard of that...


----------



## danieltemitope1

Hello mates,

Please i need an advise from anyone that knows about this Security checks ., I ave been in Austraila now for just over 2years and file in my second stage PR and i supply all document needed to process PR now also form 80 and knowing today that my application it on final stage which is Security checking., and at my first stage i did check from country of origin also country of resident China and i need one here for my second stage ., so my question is did anyone know which checks will they be processing ?? should it be country of origin or country of resident china or Austraila here ., or they will run the checks again to all of the above ????????????

Please anyone should tell me what they think ??? Below is the reply from my Case officer ..everyone read and pls tell me what you all think ..

Thanks


----------



## abc123

*URGENT: residing overseas during PR processing/grant*

Hi all,

Does any1 has experience of residing overseas while a decision has been made for the grant of PR visa (subclass 100) ?

thanks


----------



## sbjapan

*Me too!*



abc123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does any1 has experience of residing overseas while a decision has been made for the grant of PR visa (subclass 100) ?
> 
> thanks


abc123, I'm also interested in this. I'm about three months away from my 2nd year date. My partner and I are both retired, so I spend about 3 months in Oz, then 3 in the USA, and we go back and forth like this. I have no idea whether it will be more beneficial to apply in the US or in Oz. My local center would be Brisbane, and it seems the Brisbane center is the slowest of them all!

If anyone does have info that would help both abc123 and me, I'd love to hear from you.

sbjapan


----------



## abc123

sbjapan said:


> abc123, I'm also interested in this. I'm about three months away from my 2nd year date. My partner and I are both retired, so I spend about 3 months in Oz, then 3 in the USA, and we go back and forth like this. I have no idea whether it will be more beneficial to apply in the US or in Oz. My local center would be Brisbane, and it seems the Brisbane center is the slowest of them all!
> 
> If anyone does have info that would help both abc123 and me, I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> sbjapan


hi sbjapan,

Did you try calling Ausi high comm in USA/Canada to check with them if permanent visa subclass 100 can be stamped overseas?

thanks for sharing info


----------



## chykeman

*Spouse visa*

My marriage visa application was refused in 2004,since then I have not have any momentum to apply again, I tried to applied for a visit visa on Dec 2011. It was granted. My case officer told me that since I have been with my spouse for more than 5 years,that if I apply for spouse visa that I don't have to go through the first stage that I will be given the permanent visa,dose it mean they are assuring me that it will be approved when I applied?


----------



## willywilly

*Second Stage Statutory Declaration*



azeeza said:


> Hi lisa.
> 
> the statutory declaration that i submitted where from my mother in law and my husbands boss. i dont think there will be any issue if you get your cousin and brother in law to do the declarations. i had to also fill out the character check form, as well as get the police certificate. i had put one friend as a reference on my behalf but they didnt even contact her to verify any information.
> 
> the witness who signed my forms was a justice of peace who basically was the witness in all my forms so that was the easy part.
> 
> my second stage visa forms were filled out and sent with the police check on the 23 March 2010 and i received my permanent visa of the 30 April, i made sure all the forms and requirements were filled out 100% as requested so that helped in my visa being processed and granted within 37 days of it being lodged.
> 
> hope this helps. goodluck on your application
> 
> Azeeza


Hi Azeeza, please help me!

When you fill out the Statutory declaration for second stage, did you send any separate evidence for with them? For example, when you write on the declaration that you and ur partner have a joint bank account, did you send a bank statement to support? Please get back to me? Thanks! Willywilly


----------



## sbjapan

*Haven't called yet*



abc123 said:


> hi sbjapan,
> 
> Did you try calling Ausi high comm in USA/Canada to check with them if permanent visa subclass 100 can be stamped overseas?
> 
> thanks for sharing info


abc123,

I have not made this call, because I haven't gotten the instructions for the second-part submission yet. Once I get the instructions, I'll make this call. Thank you for the suggestion!

sbjapan


----------



## yama

willywilly said:


> Hi Azeeza, please help me!
> 
> When you fill out the Statutory declaration for second stage, did you send any separate evidence for with them? For example, when you write on the declaration that you and ur partner have a joint bank account, did you send a bank statement to support? Please get back to me? Thanks! Willywilly


Hi willywilly
There is no need to send evidence of a bank statement from my point.in my case I did not send one attached to the stat dec.

However you may want to send it if you did not do this on the first stage.in case you do not send it immi dept will ask you for it anyways which may delay your case too.


----------



## willywilly

Thank you very much!


----------



## Realman2011

SarahM said:


> You applied for a PMV? After the marriage and before the 9 months of the PMV expires a Partner visa must be applied for which grants temporary residency until they are granted PR.


Hi Sarah, 
How are you doing ? I wish you and your partner happy new you.
I have been here in Australia since Dec last year and planing to get marry at the end of Febuary, Then planing to Lodge my Partner visa by the end of March.
Please can you advice me how long it will take to grant the temporary residency visa untill they grant the PR.


----------



## nish

*Stat Dec question*

Dear all,

Firstly, greetings from a new member and congratulations on this thread that now spans over 26 pages.

I am the sponsor for my wife's visa. We are in the process of putting the stat decs together for the second stage and also awaiting the AFP check.

My question relates to completion of the stat decs. How much information is sufficient? Following is an example of what I have come up with but I am unsure if it is enough. Any help will be appreciated.

*Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility for housework.*
<Wife's name> and I live in our house in Melbourne where we have been living together since <Wife's name> arrival to Australia in November 2009. We don't have any children yet but we both want to have kids in near future. Both <Wife's name> and I work from Monday to Friday so most of the weekend is spent either relaxing or socialising or carrying out the housework. Since <Wife's name> likes to cook, she does most of the cooking. I help out by taking care of the cleaning and maintaining the backyard etc.


----------



## sbjapan

*Info...*

Dear Nish,

You might want to add something about whether or not you own your house, how you chose this particular one, whether it is in both of your names, how you make decisions about who does what around the house (in addition to who ACTUALLY does it!), and how you might have come to decide on how to decorate it. The main idea is to show that you relate as a couple - and that you consult each other and support each other! Best of luck!

Susan



nish said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Firstly, greetings from a new member and congratulations on this thread that now spans over 26 pages.
> 
> I am the sponsor for my wife's visa. We are in the process of putting the stat decs together for the second stage and also awaiting the AFP check.
> 
> My question relates to completion of the stat decs. How much information is sufficient? Following is an example of what I have come up with but I am unsure if it is enough. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> *Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility for housework.*
> <Wife's name> and I live in our house in Melbourne where we have been living together since <Wife's name> arrival to Australia in November 2009. We don't have any children yet but we both want to have kids in near future. Both <Wife's name> and I work from Monday to Friday so most of the weekend is spent either relaxing or socialising or carrying out the housework. Since <Wife's name> likes to cook, she does most of the cooking. I help out by taking care of the cleaning and maintaining the backyard etc.


----------



## Aineko

Hi everyone. First, thanks so much for sharing the information on this forum! (although, reading immigration forums prior to the 2nd stage processing is like reading medical forums while having some cancer-like symptoms - I freaked out so many times while reading this topic ).
I have a question about the 2nd stage paperwork: in terms of living together documents, are they only asking you to submit lease agreements that show that you have been lived together since you applied for the first stage processing or do you have to prove your whole relationship again, including the documents we already submitted for the first stage? Thanks!


----------



## Pinky

I too received my 2nd stage paperwork last week and had been wondering what to include as evidence... Would our lease contract be enough? Or what else do we need to submit besides the stat decs? ... Any tips would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## whatnext

The second stage evidence is similar to the first stage except you make the evidence relevant to the 2 yrs in between applying for temp visa and now. They wanna see you are still in an ongoing relationship so show leases, photo's, joint accounts, bank statements etc covering the last 2 yrs.


----------



## Aineko

whatnext said:


> The second stage evidence is similar to the first stage except you make the evidence relevant to the 2 yrs in between applying for temp visa and now. They wanna see you are still in an ongoing relationship so show* leases*, photo's, joint accounts, bank statements etc *covering the last 2 yrs*.


Our only problem is that we lived in New Zealand for about 11months after applying for the first stage and now we can't get the original of the lease agreement for that period; we only have a copy (never been given the original by the owner company) and we were told that we can't get a certified copy of a copy  . We submitted a certified copy with our first application (the company renting us a studio unit was kind enough to let us use their original for this purpose, but we can't do it now since we are in Australia), so my question is : will the department in Brisbane be given our first stage documents by the consulate that processed our application first time? Because we do have a list of payments showing that we stayed at the place until March 2011, so that, combined with the certified copy of the lease they already have, should be enough, right?

EDIT: or to try and put it simple  : there's no need to resubmit anything we already submitted, just to build up on the documents they already have?


----------



## whatnext

Yes, no need to submit documents you have already submitted. Our lease was not certified and I think you will be ok with a copy. The lease will normally have the realtors details on it so they can check if they want to. Generally only identification documents need to be certified, this is so the person certifying it can attest that you are the person you say you are. Also some other important docs can be certified as a copy if you don't want to send the original.


----------



## Aineko

@whatnext, thanks!


----------



## Amandy

Can you believe we still haven't got our Permanent Visa yet? 
We applied June 3rd 2011. 

Anyone apply after this for 2nd stage and got it already?
Does anyone have Sara as their case officer in Brisbane processing centre?


----------



## huggoo

Amandy, really sorry to hear that. Hope you guys get your good news soon. Any idea why it is taking so long?


----------



## samsam

sorry to hear that, dont know how those COs work... My wife Applied 26 Sep11. and still no single response..hope u will have ur visa very soon...


----------



## samsam

Hi to All,
any one got his/her PR visa in 2012?? please share with us your story...thanks to All


----------



## mizunofujin

samsam said:


> Hi to All,
> any one got his/her PR visa in 2012?? please share with us your story...thanks to All


Mine is from Melbourne office: 2nd stage papers arrive in early oct 2011. Eligible Dec 2011.

Sent docs in early nov 2011 and PR obtained at the very end of Jan 2012. Great relief for me as I had a health waiver to tackle with during the first stage.

Hope yours come soon - what I did was check VEVO daily so I got the results before the letter arrive. It came by registered post which took me by surprise as they have never sent anything to me by registered post.


----------



## Laiba

mizunofujin said:


> Mine is from Melbourne office: 2nd stage papers arrive in early oct 2011. Eligible Dec 2011.
> 
> Sent docs in early nov 2011 and PR obtained at the very end of Jan 2012. Great relief for me as I had a health waiver to tackle with during the first stage.
> 
> Hope yours come soon - what I did was check VEVO daily so I got the results before the letter arrive. It came by registered post which took me by surprise as they have never sent anything to me by registered post.


Hi!I am new on the site.I applied for second stage spouse visa at the end of January 2012 at the Brisbane office.I became eligible for PR in Oct 2011.I wanted to know if they asked you for any additional proof?I sent in 2 statutory dec,2 form 80,police check and photocopies of mine and husbands passport.Did they ask you for anything other than that?Also how do you register on VEVO?I applied through post so can I also check my status on VEVO?Thanks in advance


----------



## juneone0601

sorry to be asking this should it look so inane...but i just want to seek clarification with this part of the 47SP Q, as follows:

Q27. Address for correspondence for processing of Second Stage visa...

If applying for a 2-stage visa (Partner subclasses 309/100 or 820/801),
please provide your address for future correspondence, should the
department need to contact you about the processing of the second
(permanent) stage of the visa application. Generally, processing of the
permanent visa is undertaken around 2 years after the lodgement of this
partner application form. You need to advise the department if this address
changes.* (No response will be taken as authorisation to use your partner's
address.)*

I have 2 Qs re this part...
1. what if we still dont have a definite place as of lodgement (but would necessarily organize for one along the way, due to the waiting period for spouse visa and the lease agreement of 6 months min), can i use the current address of my husband, which is company provided?
2. what does that last line exactly mean? Can anyone help explain?

Sorry if this has been asked here...

Any answer is greatly appreciated...

rachel


----------



## mizunofujin

Laiba said:


> Hi!I am new on the site.I applied for second stage spouse visa at the end of January 2012 at the Brisbane office.I became eligible for PR in Oct 2011.I wanted to know if they asked you for any additional proof?I sent in 2 statutory dec,2 form 80,police check and photocopies of mine and husbands passport.Did they ask you for anything other than that?Also how do you register on VEVO?I applied through post so can I also check my status on VEVO?Thanks in advance


I can't really remember how I gain access to VEVO - but I think I called Immigration (Not the 2nd-stage partner visa office) after I got my 1st Stage to obtain the password - it was a pretty straight forward process over the phone I'm sure.

Vevo essentially states what your current Visa is, and what your work rights is and it changed the exact same day as the date on the letter.

They did not ask me for anything else. But I did give joint account statements to them as well.


----------



## whatnext

Call Immi and ask for a VEVO password. They will confirm your identity then give you a password. You can the. Access VEVO using your passport number, date of birth and password.


----------



## Laiba

Thanks alot mizunofujin and whatnext,really appreciate the help Will call up immigration today


----------



## sbjapan

*Here I go!*

Lodgment of 309 visa: 23 April 2010
Received packet request from DIAC: 6 February 2012

DIAC asked for:

Stat Decs: Applicant, Sponsor
Passport Bio Page: Applicant, Sponsor

AFP check: requested 12 February, received in two weeks (!!!!!!)

Any other country Police Report if more than 12 months cumulative visit
(Was N/A for me, though I originally misread the instructions and thought it was more than 6 months cumulative vist. Had already requested Hong Kong - sent directly to DIAC from HK Police and FBI clearance)

Evidence of 2 years of relationship details - sent Bank Statements, Rates notices, Loan Statements, Body Corporate Acknowledgement, Pictures showing us with our families and travel (not too many - about 12), e-tickets

Time and place out of Australia (difficult for me, as I travel throughout Asia and the US for business)

That's all they asked for.

Packet sent to DIAC: TODAY 22 February 2012

I understand that I am not even eligible for review until my two years has passed (23 April 2012), but I was just so glad to have all the paperwork together and out the door!

Wow. It's a long haul!

Susan


----------



## Aineko

sbjapan said:


> Lodgment of 309 visa: 23 April 2010
> Received packet request from DIAC: 6 February 2012
> 
> DIAC asked for:
> 
> Stat Decs: Applicant, Sponsor
> Passport Bio Page: Applicant, Sponsor
> 
> AFP check: requested 12 February, received in two weeks (!!!!!!)
> 
> *Any other country Police Report if more than 12 months cumulative visit*
> (Was N/A for me, though I originally misread the instructions and thought it was more than 6 months cumulative vist. Had already requested Hong Kong - sent directly to DIAC from HK Police and FBI clearance)
> 
> Evidence of 2 years of relationship details - sent Bank Statements, Rates notices, Loan Statements, Body Corporate Acknowledgement, Pictures showing us with our families and travel (not too many - about 12), e-tickets
> 
> Time and place out of Australia (difficult for me, as I travel throughout Asia and the US for business)
> 
> That's all they asked for.
> 
> Packet sent to DIAC: TODAY 22 February 2012
> 
> I understand that I am not even eligible for review until my two years has passed (23 April 2012), but I was just so glad to have all the paperwork together and out the door!
> 
> Wow. It's a long haul!
> 
> Susan


Susan, thanks for this detailed report, it is really helpful as we are expecting documents in April. I'll use your post to ask a question about police check. 
so, this "Any other country Police Report if more than 12 months cumulative visit" - does anyone have an idea if this is going to apply in my case (if someone has been in a similar situation) - we lodged our application end of June 2010, in New Zealand, and moved to Australia in May 2011. First application, of course, included a police check from NZ. Now, for the second stage, are they going to ask me to provide NZ police check again, for the 10 and a half months that we lived in NZ after submitting our application, or is it strictly 12 months requirements and they'll only ask for Australian check? (I know this question might seem ridiculous since, obviously, 10.5 < 12, but I know of a situation where an immigration officer (NZ) asked a couple to provide a police check from a certain country, although they spent there 11 months, instead of the required 12, with a comment "well, we are not going to stick to this to the letter, are we?") 
Also, what is the validity time of AFP check? Can I ask for one beginning of April so it is ready when the documents arrive?


----------



## Amandy

huggoo said:


> Amandy, really sorry to hear that. Hope you guys get your good news soon. Any idea why it is taking so long?


We sent a state police check and recently sent in the AFP one as we were asked. 
Our case officer has been in hospital and is now on leave, I hope she is ok. 
I have asked for our case to be handed to someone else. As it was just sitting there. 
I called and the lovely lady who answered said she will take up our case as we have been waiting long enough already.

I shouldn't be took long now - will be 9 months next week since we lodged second stage.

We'll see what happens. Will keep you all posted, as I do.


----------



## sbjapan

*To the letter?*

Aineko,

I worked in Hong Kong until May 2011, when I retired. When I counted up the days in Hong Kong and the United States, where I've spent most of my time when out of Australia, I had 221 days in Hong Kong, and 201 in the US. When I submitted my packet to DIAC, I did NOT count this time, as the rules say "12 months cumulative time, and 221 and 201 days were less than 365 days.

Also, the instruction sheet states "cumulative period of 12 months or more since the GRANT of your UF309 visa." Note: this is not since the lodgement date - this is from the date they granted your visa. My lodgement date was 23 April 2010, and my 309 was granted on July 20, 2010. So start counting from the grant date which may give you more wiggle room.

That said, when I had first read the requirements, somehow "6 months" (incorrectly) stuck in my mind, meaning I would need Hong Kong and US police clearances. So I went ahead and ordered both of them. Actually, the last time I was in the US, I had submitted my request to the FBI, because I know they take a long time. This was on January 21, 2012, and they have not yet charged my credit card, so they haven't even processed the request yet.

The Hong Kong clearance is mailed directly to DIAC, so they are going to get it anyway (too bad I had to pay for fingerprints here in Australia, and pay the Hong Kong Police too!). If they decide to ask for the US (as it is my country of origin), then I'll send it to them when I get it.

Bottom line, I think you would not have to provide NZ, but be prepared to get one if asked. We're willing to jump through all the hoops to get that Permanent Residency Visa, right?

Regarding the AFP check: My "Get Ready for Stage 2" letter told me I did NOT have to submit fingerprints to AFP, but you might want to wait until you get your letter to see exactly what is required in your situation. My AFP clearance came in just two weeks, but it was a name check only.

Susan



Aineko said:


> Susan, thanks for this detailed report, it is really helpful as we are expecting documents in April. I'll use your post to ask a question about police check.
> so, this "Any other country Police Report if more than 12 months cumulative visit" - does anyone have an idea if this is going to apply in my case (if someone has been in a similar situation) - we lodged our application end of June 2010, in New Zealand, and moved to Australia in May 2011. First application, of course, included a police check from NZ. Now, for the second stage, are they going to ask me to provide NZ police check again, for the 10 and a half months that we lived in NZ after submitting our application, or is it strictly 12 months requirements and they'll only ask for Australian check? (I know this question might seem ridiculous since, obviously, 10.5 < 12, but I know of a situation where an immigration officer (NZ) asked a couple to provide a police check from a certain country, although they spent there 11 months, instead of the required 12, with a comment "well, we are not going to stick to this to the letter, are we?")
> Also, what is the validity time of AFP check? Can I ask for one beginning of April so it is ready when the documents arrive?


----------



## Aineko

Thanks, this is great info. My visa was granted in August 2010, so that makes it even less time. 
Re fingerprints: I just noticed that on the AFP police check application form it is stated in bold that for the immigration purposes fingerprints check is not required. but I'll see what they say.


----------



## samsam

Hi All,,,

My wife received her visa BC100 just yesterday 29/02/2012 from Brisbane office after 5 months with no any contact from migration just we found a letter in the letter box,.... hope everyone will get his/her visa very soon.......


----------



## Laiba

samsam said:


> Hi All,,,
> 
> My wife received her visa BC100 just yesterday 29/02/2012 from Brisbane office after 5 months with no any contact from migration just we found a letter in the letter box,.... hope everyone will get his/her visa very soon.......


Congratulations on that!Must be a relief Can you please tell me what documents yuor wife submitted when she applied?Thanks!


----------



## Laiba

samsam said:


> Hi All,,,
> 
> My wife received her visa BC100 just yesterday 29/02/2012 from Brisbane office after 5 months with no any contact from migration just we found a letter in the letter box,.... hope everyone will get his/her visa very soon.......


Congratulations!You must be relieved! Can you please tell me what documents you had to provide?Thanks!


----------



## samsam

Laiba said:


> Congratulations!You must be relieved! Can you please tell me what documents you had to provide?Thanks!


Thanks Laiba, hope yours will come very soon
As far as I remembered those documents 2 statuary declarations one from me and one from her regarding the nature of our relationship, Form 80, copy of my passport and her passport, police clearance for my wife and a birth certificate for our baby which he born in Australia "he is now 10 months"....cheers....


----------



## Laiba

Thanks alot samsam,really appreciate the help.Sorry for the double post


----------



## kzinwa

*kzinwa*



azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


my daughters partner just got his back... all ok but they waited just over 7 months for it to come through... good luck...


----------



## shamid202

Hello every one

i have just registered to site recently and i have read most of the posts in here.

i have a question, in your opinion a person like me that have lodged for Partner Visa 820/801

with blow conditions how much will it takes until i get my Temporary and PR visa ?

i currently hold subclass 300 prospective marriage VISA
i have married to my Spouse 3years ago but she was age 17 and we had to apply for subclass 300
my spouse and I have relationship since 2007 until now 
our parents know eachother for more than decade ! 
we have lodged our application with all documents that they may need also more than what they expected. nothing less !
we have married under australian law after i came here about 3months ago.
now waiting for answer.

as far as i know most of peoples who hold prospective marriage visa got they Temporary visa less than 2months, what do you think ?

also persons who has at least 5years relationship with their partner PR VISA wait time for them would reduce .

please let me know your opinions regards how much my application would take until i get my PR and TP VIsas ?


----------



## IMkddj

shamid202 said:


> Hello every one
> 
> i have just registered to site recently and i have read most of the posts in here.
> 
> i have a question, in your opinion a person like me that have lodged for Partner Visa 820/801
> 
> with blow conditions how much will it takes until i get my Temporary and PR visa ?
> 
> i currently hold subclass 300 prospective marriage VISA
> i have married to my Spouse 3years ago but she was age 17 and we had to apply for subclass 300
> my spouse and I have relationship since 2007 until now
> our parents know eachother for more than decade !
> we have lodged our application with all documents that they may need also more than what they expected. nothing less !
> we have married under australian law after i came here about 3months ago.
> now waiting for answer.
> 
> as far as i know most of peoples who hold prospective marriage visa got they Temporary visa less than 2months, what do you think ?
> 
> also persons who has at least 5years relationship with their partner PR VISA wait time for them would reduce .
> 
> please let me know your opinions regards how much my application wqould take until i get my PR and TP VIsas ?


Hello Shamid, 
With regards to your question, when I called the embassy last month. They told me that processing of Temp/Permanent partner takes 9-12 mos. but could be shorter depends on the situation. Whilst PR is 2 years after application lodgement. It's really hard to say how long its gonna take. I reckon yours won't be long since you've been married and in a relationship with your partner for a long time already. That's a strong evidence. Just be positive and have patience.

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## Cjay77

Hi Shamid, 
I just registered in this forum as well and like you I have been reading a lot posts before! I just got my PR last week, it took 10 months before I recieve. I have Bridging visa 820/801 and from my understanding with this, they either gonna give you temporary or permanent resident. They might take some consideration if you have been married for 5 years. When you lodge your application they will tell you the processing time and like IMkddj says it would take 9-12 months to process your application. One thing I've learned from this site and helps me reduce to make phone calls by getting the VEVO password from immi and maybe you could do same.


----------



## Laiba

*PR granted*

Hi everyone!Just wanted to inform you all that I received my PR letter in the mail today.After only two months of applying.However I had been eligible for PR since Oct 2011.They didnt ask for any other documents,just the initial stuff I sent in,what a relief!Hope you all get yours soon too,take care!


----------



## Pinky

Quick timeline:

First days of February - Received documents to submit documents for PR
15 March - Sent away documents to Brisbane
22 March - Received acknowledgement card from Brisbane Centre
6 September - Received approval of my PR!

That is all for now. I'll update when I receive any news.
Overall it took 6 months to receive approval for PR. It may seem long, but once you're here with your partner, it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## bamjitsu

Hey! Well its been almost 2 years, in August that my partner lodged his application for 820/801 visa.
We went through an agent for the first stage ($5000 later!! ) and I just emailed her again to see what happens with the 2nd stage. I got an email back saying its another $1550!!!!!!! Thought it was all apart of the first stage. Anyway, can anyone tell me what the cost is for the 2nd stage and also what we need to do? 
I think we will do this part ourselves...... Then think about a career change is thats what they charge to fill out a few forms!! hehe


----------



## whatnext

So your partner received the 820 visa?? Sexing stage will commence 2 years from when you applied for the original partner visa. Immigration will send the information and forms to complete. Make sure they have your current postal address. If its already been 2 years I would call them to make sure they have the right info.

I don't think you need an agent for the second stage. It's basically the same information as the first stage but it needs to be relevant to the last 2 years. They just wanna see you are still in a genuine and ongoing relationship. There is no cost for the second stage as you paid the full amount in the first stage. The only cost would be if your partner needs another medical and police check.


----------



## samnicole

Hi Guys, 
I just recently got my 309 visa and I come to read this forum for applying 2nd stage visa. I also read that one of the requirements is the Police Check. I am from Philippines and I use to work abroad(other country) for more than 10 years. My question is do I need to provide a police check from that country which i work before? If so do you have any idea how to apply it without going back to that country? Really appreciate if you can give me an advice. Thanks a lot....


----------



## Aineko

hey guys, just a quick one. we got our 2nd stage papers from DIAC, but they are not asking for any supporting documentation, like tenancy agreements, bank statements/accounts, etc. They are only asking for police check, stat.decs. from me and my partner and names and addresses of two ppl who know us and are willing to confirm facts about our relationship if DIAC decides to ask them. I'm confused because I see ppl on this topic preparing the same kind of supporting documentation as for stage 1. Are they asking different things for different couples or they don't ask for supporting docs for stage 2 at all, but ppl send them anyway?


----------



## Laiba

Aineko said:


> hey guys, just a quick one. we got our 2nd stage papers from DIAC, but they are not asking for any supporting documentation, like tenancy agreements, bank statements/accounts, etc. They are only asking for police check, stat.decs. from me and my partner and names and addresses of two ppl who know us and are willing to confirm facts about our relationship if DIAC decides to ask them. I'm confused because I see ppl on this topic preparing the same kind of supporting documentation as for stage 1. Are they asking different things for different couples or they don't ask for supporting docs for stage 2 at all, but ppl send them anyway?


Hello Aineko, I applied in January and was also asked for the same documents you were,nothing else.I provided them with only what they had asked for.If they want more documents from you after reviewing your case,your case officer will inform you so no need to worry.Its different for everyone.Just send in the documents asked for.They never asked me for any other documents and I was granted my PR 2 months after I applied with a letter in the mail,that was it!Good luck!


----------



## Pinky

The reason other people submitted all those documents, was to prove that the relationship is ongoing. They do not specifically ask for any of that, but chances are once you submit your application and they review it, they will ask for them. So to save time and frustrations, we sent them through with the original application.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lily-bee

Hello,

My husband and I lodged our second stage about 12 weeks ago and a couple of weeks ago we received a form in the post with a request from CO to fill it in.
We read the form and it goes into great details regarding involvement in armed conflict in country of origin and asks whether my husband has been involved in the military and what weapon he used while there etc. 
Also asks how my husband managed to avoid armed conflict.
Now my husband is from a high-risk country but none of these questions were relevant to him. We found the whole form really bizzare. Anyway, we did fill it in and sent it off with a letter to CO stating that this form is mainly left blank because it wasn't relevant.
My question is, has anyone ever had to fill in this form before? My husband has no criminal record nor has he been involved in any miliatry, pro-government, anti-government activities. 
We are still waiting the outcome of the second stage! Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## whatnext

What was the form number??


----------



## Lily-bee

To be honest I can't remember the form number as we quickly filled in the form and sent it off the next day. We didn't want to delay anything further.

I'm not worried about him not getting the visa as we applied for an onshore defacto and have now gotten married and have a mortgage together and can prove it, but I just found it odd and was wondering if anyone else has had to do the same?


----------



## whatnext

It may have something to do with the country he comes from an maybe that country normally that country has mandatory armed forces service. Hard to say without knowing what country he comes from. I've not heard of that form before that focuses just on military history. Maybe it's a new thing.


----------



## Aineko

Thanks guys! 
yes, I'm also inclined to go with "send them only what they asked for". 

Laiba, just a question, when you got your PR, how much after the '2 years mark' it was?


----------



## Aineko

got the replay from DIAC about supporting documents:
"If you want to send supporting evidence then send it but we do try to make a decision with the statutory declarations first."


----------



## humblepie

Interesting how peeps discuss issues that matters to the well being of the society at large kudos to all,because reading through this thread gives me a firsthand information with questions answered objectively.I'm also on my second stage application having lived with my partner for over 5 yrs and still counting.
My question dear peeps is?? having received my application docs 2days ago what other docs do i need in addition to my earlier submitted application for the provisional DE facto which i applied off shore with partner.
Do i need another medical as well as the AFP CHECK CERT??And with the AFP cert application what docs do i send alongside fee of $45 after filling the police check online??Please your utmost response would be highly appreciated .


----------



## humblepie

@ aineko
Thanks guys!
yes, I'm also inclined to go with "send them only what they asked for". 

Yeah you very right "go with the questions you are being asked" because sometimes more than enough stifles the whole process with a backlog of applications ranging from asylum,student to spouse visa...Whole lot i think just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Laiba

Aineko said:


> Thanks guys!
> yes, I'm also inclined to go with "send them only what they asked for".
> 
> Laiba, just a question, when you got your PR, how much after the '2 years mark' it was?


I was eligible for PR in October so yeah I did apply about 3 months late which could be the reason behind me getting my PR in just 2 months.


----------



## humblepie

Laiba said:


> I was eligible for PR in October so yeah I did apply about 3 months late which could be the reason behind me getting my PR in just 2 months.


Please what code needs to be filled on the AFP certificate i'm in a fix ,any response is appreciated..thanx


----------



## Laiba

humblepie said:


> Please what code needs to be filled on the AFP certificate i'm in a fix ,any response is appreciated..thanx


Hi,the code number is 33 if you are applying for a second stage partner visa,hope that helps


----------



## humblepie

Laiba said:


> Hi,the code number is 33 if you are applying for a second stage partner visa,hope that helps


Thanks so much yes it helps but one more question pls what docs do i need to send along with the AFP cert for check??


----------



## Laiba

humblepie said:


> Thanks so much yes it helps but one more question pls what docs do i need to send along with the AFP cert for check??


I sent the fees and any form of identification such as your passport or drivers license.


----------



## humblepie

*You must provide a certified copy of any non-photographic identification you supply as part of your application....*..don't quite understand what that means pls??anyone with useful comment is highly welcome ..thanx


----------



## humblepie

Thank u laiba...


----------



## fifteensixtyfive

:HEW:: I checked VEVO this morning and I have officially been granted permanent residency!

I received my 2nd stage papers on 13 Feb and sent them back about a week later. My 2 years was up on 8th of April. 

Every time I had called DIAC, I was given a different estimate for waiting times. One person said the wait would be about 12 months, another said 3 months, then 6 months, then 10 months. I am so relieved that the process is now over!


----------



## Lily-bee

We recieved good news today as well...my husband's PR has been accepted two days after reaching the 2 year mark!

We are very excited and relived 

All up we waited nearly 14 weeks from lodging papers to grant. 

I wish everyone else good luck in their journey


----------



## mizunofujin

humblepie said:


> Interesting how peeps discuss issues that matters to the well being of the society at large kudos to all,because reading through this thread gives me a firsthand information with questions answered objectively.I'm also on my second stage application having lived with my partner for over 5 yrs and still counting.
> My question dear peeps is?? having received my application docs 2days ago what other docs do i need in addition to my earlier submitted application for the provisional DE facto which i applied off shore with partner.
> Do i need another medical as well as the AFP CHECK CERT??And with the AFP cert application what docs do i send alongside fee of $45 after filling the police check online??Please your utmost response would be highly appreciated .


Regarding the medical check - you generally do not need another medical check unless you made certain undertaking.

I had to apply for a health waiver at the start and once it was applied for the 1st stage, I was not required to do a medical check up again during my 2nd stage.


----------



## humblepie

mizunofujin said:


> Regarding the medical check - you generally do not need another medical check unless you made certain undertaking.
> 
> I had to apply for a health waiver at the start and once it was applied for the 1st stage, I was not required to do a medical check up again during my 2nd stage.


Thanks mate so what documents do i need to send along with my 2nd stage application because i do have the copies of my 1st Stage application still with me if i could send it alongside new docs as the case may be..hope to hear from you soonest..


----------



## mizunofujin

humblepie said:


> Thanks mate so what documents do i need to send along with my 2nd stage application because i do have the copies of my 1st Stage application still with me if i could send it alongside new docs as the case may be..hope to hear from you soonest..


The documents required are stated in your 2nd stage application letter. However, some people chose to provide additional evidence in addition to that of those required in the 2nd stage application letter.

For eg. in my situation, one of the things asked of us was a statuory declaration regarding ourrelationship - the nature of it, how the finances are split etc etc. While we addressed it in our statutory declaration, we also added joint bank accounts which we referred to as evidence in our statutory declaration.

Some argue it isn't necessary because they did not ask for it. An argument for that also is it is an offence to lie making a statutory declaration.

Now, this is just my personal opinion - it isn't necessarily right, but it was why I chose to add the additional evidence when I did my 2nd stage evidence. Firstly, I thought it lent weight to our statement. Secondly, I find it hard to express myself to others regarding my relationship. It is deeply personal and I found it very intrusive (though understandable in the process) to have to express to strangers things about myself - documentary evidence covers what I believe is my inadequacy to express myself. Lastly, nothing would make me kick myself more than to wait a few months and receive a letter (if I'm lucky the postman didn't post it to someone else) to say, "By the way, could you please provide documentary evidence on blah blah blah".

My choice of evidence was simple: a joint statement. It worked for us best, and for others, I'm certain other things work better.

Our joint account in one swoop showed:
1. Both our salaries are paid into that account;
2. We live at the same address; and
3. All bills are paid from that account.

At the end of the day, you cannot go wrong if you simply provide them what they ask. If they say provide X and your provide X, you complied. If they want more information, they will ask it from you.


----------



## humblepie

mizunofujin said:


> The documents required are stated in your 2nd stage application letter. However, some people chose to provide additional evidence in addition to that of those required in the 2nd stage application letter.
> 
> For eg. in my situation, one of the things asked of us was a statuory declaration regarding ourrelationship - the nature of it, how the finances are split etc etc. While we addressed it in our statutory declaration, we also added joint bank accounts which we referred to as evidence in our statutory declaration.
> 
> Some argue it isn't necessary because they did not ask for it. An argument for that also is it is an offence to lie making a statutory declaration.
> 
> Now, this is just my personal opinion - it isn't necessarily right, but it was why I chose to add the additional evidence when I did my 2nd stage evidence. Firstly, I thought it lent weight to our statement. Secondly, I find it hard to express myself to others regarding my relationship. It is deeply personal and I found it very intrusive (though understandable in the process) to have to express to strangers things about myself - documentary evidence covers what I believe is my inadequacy to express myself. Lastly, nothing would make me kick myself more than to wait a few months and receive a letter (if I'm lucky the postman didn't post it to someone else) to say, "By the way, could you please provide documentary evidence on blah blah blah".
> 
> My choice of evidence was simple: a joint statement. It worked for us best, and for others, I'm certain other things work better.
> 
> Our joint account in one swoop showed:
> 1. Both our salaries are paid into that account;
> 2. We live at the same address; and
> 3. All bills are paid from that account.
> 
> At the end of the day, you cannot go wrong if you simply provide them what they ask. If they say provide X and your provide X, you complied. If they want more information, they will ask it from you.


I appreciate your response surely additional docs like joints bank accounts,same addy etc helps a lot and sending our joints accounts as well.Totally agree with you in regards to declaration to a total stranger about out private affairs and all that but alas these are just the proof to get our almighty approval as the case maybe(lol)..Once again thanks for the piece of advise mate


----------



## Lily-bee

humblepie said:


> I appreciate your response surely additional docs like joints bank accounts,same addy etc helps a lot and sending our joints accounts as well.Totally agree with you in regards to declaration to a total stranger about out private affairs and all that but alas these are just the proof to get our almighty approval as the case maybe(lol)..Once again thanks for the piece of advise mate


We submitted, in addition to what they asked, our mortgage statement showing both our names on it. Also three pictures of our wedding last year showing wedding guests and family. That was it really.
Good luck


----------



## david&marilen

Hello anyone can explain me about the 2nd stage visa?bec i was granted on my Temporary partner visa last Dec 16,2011 when is the best time to lodge. if it's genuine and have a baby this June 2012, and some they said u lodge it anytime they said u don't need to wait for 2 yrs then be a permanent resident..just make sure u give all the requirements.


----------



## Lily-bee

david&marilen said:


> Hello anyone can explain me about the 2nd stage visa?bec i was granted on my Temporary partner visa last Dec 16,2011 when is the best time to lodge. if it's genuine and have a baby this June 2012, and some they said u lodge it anytime they said u don't need to wait for 2 yrs then be a permanent resident..just make sure u give all the requirements.


Hi
If you have already been granted your TR in Dec 2011 you will need to wait for 2 years before you are eligible for PR. Having a baby will probably not expedite your chances of getting it early but will probably strengthen your statements when it is time for you to lodge the papers. 
Usually you wait around 22 months before DIAC sends through a letter requesting further information for the 2nd stages partner process. I believe they would not accept your application if you sent it before they request it. 
I am not an expert though so maybe someone else here can give you a clearer answer.


----------



## humblepie

Lily-bee said:


> We submitted, in addition to what they asked, our mortgage statement showing both our names on it. Also three pictures of our wedding last year showing wedding guests and family. That was it really.
> Good luck


Thanks but having to fill the money order do i need to fill overleaf of cheque with my name as sender's and address to AFP??awaiting ur response forumites..


----------



## david&marilen

Lily-bee said:


> Hi
> If you have already been granted your TR in Dec 2011 you will need to wait for 2 years before you are eligible for PR. Having a baby will probably not expedite your chances of getting it early but will probably strengthen your statements when it is time for you to lodge the papers.
> Usually you wait around 22 months before DIAC sends through a letter requesting further information for the 2nd stages partner process. I believe they would not accept your application if you sent it before they request it.
> I am not an expert though so maybe someone else here can give you a clearer answer.


 Thank you.....but one of my friend told me and i have read on visa no need to wait as long you can give all the requirements they need.i wont be hurry things about this permanent visa.i will just wait.


----------



## Lily-bee

humblepie said:


> Thanks but having to fill the money order do i need to fill overleaf of cheque with my name as sender's and address to AFP??awaiting ur response forumites..


I attached a money order from the Post Office and addressed it to AFP. I don't think I included my name in the money order but kept the receipt in case it was misplaced etc. Does that answer your question?


----------



## willywilly

*I got my PR*



azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


Dear all,
VISA: 820 & 801 (same sex Male) (My partner Australian and 57 years old and I am from a South Asian country 34 years old)

VISA application lodged (posted) to Melbourne office on 05 March 2010.
I got an acknowledgement letter from a case officer on 13 July 2010 and the case officer asked more evidences as I did not have lot of evidences when I lodge the aplication. So we both wrote a statement stating that we have not collected evidences but the relationship is true and send these documents at the end of July 2010.

Actually in the mean time visa officer called me on my mobile and ask about above paper work to make a decision on my aplication. Then I told here I am going to send them soon. Then she was ok.

VISA 820 granted on 16 August 2010. I was really happy.

Then the two year waiting period started.
After 22 months of granted 820 visa I sent an email to Immigration asking second stage paperwork.
Then on 04 January 2012 they have sent me second stage aper work with 60 days to send them back.

The paper work included, 
A checklist of paper work
Statutory declarations 1 from my partner and 1 from myself
Federal police clearance from my self
Acknowledgement post card
My partner's passport copy (certified) and myself
Form 80 for my self
and my overseas travel details

Before I sent these paperwork, I did call Immigration and ask whether I should send evidences for living together for last two years. Then lady from the other side said, yes you should send more evidences such as bank statemnets, ictures together, letters addressed to both names and details of travel together. Then I send all the documents 09 February 2012
(posted)
I got the acknowledgement post card on 16 February 2012. and the post card stated that a decision will be made within 90 days from the acknowledgement date.

However it did not take time at all, as I got my PR on 01 May 2012.

No medical requested for the second stage. Did not call me anyone from Immigration. Just got PR.

I did all the paper work and my partner did check them.

So it was great to have PR finally.

Is there anything to know please ask me.

Thank you very much for everyone who has put very useful information that are very good for application preparation.

Good Luck!
WiilyWilly

Then waiting waiting


----------



## humblepie

Lily-bee said:


> I attached a money order from the Post Office and addressed it to AFP. I don't think I included my name in the money order but kept the receipt in case it was misplaced etc. Does that answer your question?


Sure does thanks so much i appreciate, did u send your apps in Brisbane processing center as well?and if so please how long did it take your AFP etc..sent my AFP today ..it is well


----------



## Lily-bee

humblepie said:


> Sure does thanks so much i appreciate, did u send your apps in Brisbane processing center as well?and if so please how long did it take your AFP etc..sent my AFP today ..it is well


Sure no problem 
I sent ours to Melbourne to be processed. 
The AFP check came back pretty quickly actually. Within a week I believe. 
Good Luck


----------



## IrishGuy89

*Gold*

Hi Everyone

I would just like to say thank you for all the posts. I come baring gifts. I applied for my 820 visa in August 2010. Being the worrier that I am I all immigration the other day to find out about paperwork. She told me they are behind in sending out the letters and details.

She was kind enough to give me a link to the immi site where I could find all the paperwork ect needed which is excatly what comes in the mail. She advised me to send in two months before eligibility date if I have not heard from them.

She advised me to answer yes to both questions - I have begun compiling everything in advance.

Everyone here is quite correct the paperwork is a lot easier for the second stage. It does ask for some evidence in the applicant portion of the statement of relationship.

Site will not let me post url but personal mail me and I will send it 

Hope this helps


----------



## Skydancer

Hi everyone,

I'm just in the process of filling in the paper work for the 2nd stage partner visa. Strangely, they are not asking for any sort of proof of living together for the past two years! I read through everything carefully, and no evidence is requested! Others here say that evidence is asked for, so I'm confused. Are there two different application packs being sent to people? We're going for the Visa Subclass 100, to Brisbane.

All they are asking for in the application pack is:

Check list
Federal Police Check
Statutory Declaration - Applicant
Statutory Declaration - Sponsor
Acknowledgement Card
Photo copy of both our passports signed by JP

I was expecting that they would need copies of our bank accounts, photos, addressed envelopes, Stat dec's from two friends, and evidence of living together such as rental agreement and utility bills.

Should I send all of this anyway, even though they have not asked for any of it?


----------



## Aineko

Hi Skydancer, I asked the same thing couple of pages ago (I think pages 30 and 31). I also asked DIAC directly and posted their response here. Basically, you can send additional stuff if you want but at this stage they try to make a decision based on stat decs first and only ask for additional evidence if stat decs leave them with some doubt. At the end we only sent them what they asked for, with a note that all supporting evidence is available upon request. We were informed that no additional documents were required. So I'd say it's up to you, but I would send only what they asked for and have other documents ready to go if required.


----------



## Skydancer

Thank you so much Aineko. I'll do as you suggested and tell them that further supporting evidence is available if they need it. I just read your previous post on page 30 and see that in your case they asked for names of two people that can be contacted. In our case, they aren't even requesting this.


----------



## Lily-bee

Skydancer said:


> Thank you so much Aineko. I'll do as you suggested and tell them that further supporting evidence is available if they need it. I just read your previous post on page 30 and see that in your case they asked for names of two people that can be contacted. In our case, they aren't even requesting this.


Hi Skydancer,

If you have a look on the stat dec form for the Applicant on the last page, I believe, at the top they ask for two names to be provided that can comment on your relationship. It's the standard form everyone recieves and has to fill in.

Thanks


----------



## Skydancer

Lilly-bee, 

Thanks very much, you are right. I only skimmed through reading that last page. Still, pretty easy application to return. Now we are just waiting on the AF Police clearance to come back and it is taking far longer than expected. We sent the form on May 2nd.


----------



## mrs brown

Hi all,
My second stage of the spouse visa wont be until next May-June sometime.
We are both a bit worried about having joint accounts because of my husbands age which is 70. and i am 54.
We wont to wait until we hear from the immigration board on there final decision before we have a joint account or even a single account of my own.
this includes both of our names on bills.
Since i have been here i have not contribute anything to help my husband in paying the bills as where we live there is not many jobs on offer until the wheat season starts.
Is there anything else that we can send to them with having to have a joint account, single account and both of our names on the bills.
Many thanks to you in advance
Mrs C Brown


----------



## Aineko

Today is the happy day!  My visa got approved, so I am now a permanent resident. And I have to say I'm absolutely amazed by the quality of service from DIAC. We requested urgent processing because I want to go back to study end of July and of course need to be a domestic student since we can't afford international fees. We were informed straight away (back in May, when we lodged our second stage documents) that they will process our application as soon as legally possible - after the two year waiting period. My two years ended three days ago and I got the email this morning as well as the call from the CO to inform me that she had included scanned copy of a letter so I can inform uni straight away and don't have to wait until the hard copy arrives by post. I ran to Uni straight after getting the news .

If someone's wondering, we sent only what they asked for, without including any additional evidence.


----------



## sbjapan

*Does off-shore time affect timeline?*

I applied for my 309 Temporary in April 2010, and was granted my visa on July 2010. In February of 2012, I received my instructions for the Sub-class 100 paperwork, which I sent in shortly thereafter. I received confirmation that they had received my documents.

My two-year "clock" would have been up on April 26, 2012. However, on March 25, I had to return to my home country for a 3 month period. I called DIAC, as I was instructed to do in their February letter to me, and was told to call them back when I returned.

On June 6, I called DIAC to report that I was back in Australia.

Does anyone know if this means that they put my 100 "on hold" while I was gone? By this I mean - instead of starting to process my 100 as of April 26th, did they only put my 100 back in the queue as of June 6th?

My father has cancer, so I return to the States about every three months to see him. I stay in the States from 6 - 12 weeks. I'm just wondering if this is delaying the final decision about my 100.

My processing center is Brisbane. I've gotten no other communication from DIAC since the postcard acknowledging my 100 paperwork. My paperwork is solid - no worries there. Does one even GET a CO for a Sub-class 100?

Thanks for any info.

Sukie


----------



## kvdeqs

Hi everyone im new members of forum.
could anyone help with my query.i m going to loade 801visa.my query is my patner and me living together more than 2yrs but my name is not in rent agreement ,so is there any problem if my name in home agreement.please anyone have any idea about it please share it would be great appreciate..


----------



## happyheros

Hi kvdeqs

I'm a bit confused about your question. You mentioned your name is not on the rental agreement but your name is on home agreement? 

Or you are trying to say if it's ok that your name is not on the rental agreement? 

Nevertherless, even if your name is not on the rental agreement, since you have been living together for more than 2 years, you should have some documents that have joint names. For instance, joint bank account, credit card, cars, insurance policies, etc 

You will be surprised how many documents you can dig out


----------



## kvdeqs

happyheros said:


> Hi kvdeqs
> 
> I'm a bit confused about your question. You mentioned your name is not on the rental agreement but your name is on home agreement?
> 
> Or you are trying to say if it's ok that your name is not on the rental agreement?
> 
> Nevertherless, even if your name is not on the rental agreement, since you have been living together for more than 2 years, you should have some documents that have joint names. For instance, joint bank account, credit card, cars, insurance policies, etc
> 
> You will be surprised how many documents you can dig out


Hi happy hero,

Thank you very much for your guide.yes i have other doucuments with joint names only except rental agreement.
thanks once again for your help


----------



## kvdeqs

hi everyone,
please anyone could help me.do i need to submit orginals copy of bills,bank statement,insurances,etc..or i can submit xerox copy with certified or without certified..


----------



## happyheros

Hi Kvdeqs 

I'm not sure about what other people did, but I only submit norml copies (not certified copies) of bills,bank statement,insurances,etc


----------



## IMkddj

kvdeqs said:


> hi everyone,
> please anyone could help me.do i need to submit orginals copy of bills,bank statement,insurances,etc..or i can submit xerox copy with certified or without certified..


Hello kvdeqs,
I thought of that too, certifying bank statements but ended up not doing it since its not necessary 

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

willywilly said:


> Dear all,
> VISA: 820 & 801 (same sex Male) (My partner Australian and 57 years old and I am from a South Asian country 34 years old)
> 
> VISA application lodged (posted) to Melbourne office on 05 March 2010.
> I got an acknowledgement letter from a case officer on 13 July 2010 and the case officer asked more evidences as I did not have lot of evidences when I lodge the aplication. So we both wrote a statement stating that we have not collected evidences but the relationship is true and send these documents at the end of July 2010.
> 
> Actually in the mean time visa officer called me on my mobile and ask about above paper work to make a decision on my aplication. Then I told here I am going to send them soon. Then she was ok.
> 
> VISA 820 granted on 16 August 2010. I was really happy.
> 
> Then the two year waiting period started.
> After 22 months of granted 820 visa I sent an email to Immigration asking second stage paperwork.
> Then on 04 January 2012 they have sent me second stage aper work with 60 days to send them back.
> 
> The paper work included,
> A checklist of paper work
> Statutory declarations 1 from my partner and 1 from myself
> Federal police clearance from my self
> Acknowledgement post card
> My partner's passport copy (certified) and myself
> Form 80 for my self
> and my overseas travel details
> 
> Before I sent these paperwork, I did call Immigration and ask whether I should send evidences for living together for last two years. Then lady from the other side said, yes you should send more evidences such as bank statemnets, ictures together, letters addressed to both names and details of travel together. Then I send all the documents 09 February 2012
> (posted)
> I got the acknowledgement post card on 16 February 2012. and the post card stated that a decision will be made within 90 days from the acknowledgement date.
> 
> However it did not take time at all, as I got my PR on 01 May 2012.
> 
> No medical requested for the second stage. Did not call me anyone from Immigration. Just got PR.
> 
> I did all the paper work and my partner did check them.
> 
> So it was great to have PR finally.
> 
> Is there anything to know please ask me.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone who has put very useful information that are very good for application preparation.
> 
> Good Luck!
> WiilyWilly
> 
> Then waiting waiting


Hello Willy,

Congratulations!
Will lodge my partner visa tomorrow.
Just wondering if you include some cards that you and your partner gave to each other? How about wedding cards invitation?

Thanks

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## Kash

hi. i am eligible now for processing for permanent visa. i received a package from Melbourne office. i understand that i need to send the department a National Police check. as the applicant i only applied to get one for myself. but as i review the checklist, it also asks for the sponsor. Is it really required? I have been waiting for 20 days now for the NPC to arrive, if my sponsor has to get one as well, then that would mean i have to wait another 25 days more?please help.


----------



## IMkddj

Kash said:


> hi. i am eligible now for processing for permanent visa. i received a package from Melbourne office. i understand that i need to send the department a National Police check. as the applicant i only applied to get one for myself. but as i review the checklist, it also asks for the sponsor. Is it really required? I have been waiting for 20 days now for the NPC to arrive, if my sponsor has to get one as well, then that would mean i have to wait another 25 days more?please help.


Hello Kash,
Is the sponsor your husband? Do you have a baby?
Normally, sponsor need to provide police check if there's any dependant.


----------



## mrs brown

Hi Kash.

It would be better if you call the immigration people just to make sure.


----------



## Kash

IMkddj said:


> Hello Kash,
> Is the sponsor your husband? Do you have a baby?
> Normally, sponsor need to provide police check if there's any dependant.


hello IMkddj thank you for your response. yes my sponsor is my dear husband. we don't have a baby yet. would it matter?


----------



## Kash

mrs brown said:


> Hi Kash.
> 
> It would be better if you call the immigration people just to make sure.


hi Mrs. Brown! yes I have been thinking of doing that. Thank you for your response. cheers!


----------



## IMkddj

Kash said:


> hello IMkddj thank you for your response. yes my sponsor is my dear husband. we don't have a baby yet. would it matter?


Hi Kash,
No it wouldn't matter. Just wondering why your sponsor needs police clearance. Normally only if there's any dependant included in the application. What visa are you applying for?


----------



## Kash

IMkddj said:


> Hi Kash,
> No it wouldn't matter. Just wondering why your sponsor needs police clearance. Normally only if there's any dependant included in the application. What visa are you applying for?


There's a checklist at the back of the pack though it wasn't specified. there's a box that i needed to tick in one of the items and it says 
an original copy of NPC from the AFP..
box 1 applicant, box 2 dependent, box 3 Sponsor. 
so now I am not sure whether i need apply one for my husband as well.

cheers.


----------



## Kash

Kash said:


> There's a checklist at the back of the pack though it wasn't specified. there's a box that i needed to tick in one of the items and it says
> an original copy of NPC from the AFP..
> box 1 applicant, box 2 dependent, box 3 Sponsor.
> so now I am not sure whether i need apply one for my husband as well.
> 
> cheers.


by the way the visa is (permanent)partner visa or Subclass 801.


----------



## bamjitsu

Applied for police check and emailed documents through on the 24/7/12 and just received an email today, 29/7/12 to say its been processed and that it will be sent out in the next business day. Super fast considering they said 5 week delay! 

2 stage of application will be sent out as soon as its received. Woohoo!

*we went through an agent for the first stage and have just withdrawn her from our application, she never notified us that we were eligible to start the 2nd stage until about a week and a half ago, so its been mad rush to get sorted. Highly recommend not using an agent! She wanted to charge us a fortune for this stage, paper work was easy as!! Ohh hindsight! Anyway...

To the post above, its only the applicant that needs the police check. The sponsor only needs to submit one if you have a dependent child/ren on the application as well


----------



## Kash

I'm glad that you didn't wait that long for the AFP certificate, mine took 26 days to arrive in post. 
Thank you for giving me such guaranty.

Sent all my documents on 26 Jul 2012 and will just sit,relax and wait. 
Good luck to us!


----------



## sbjapan

*Should I be worried?*



sbjapan said:


> I applied for my 309 Temporary in April 2010, and was granted my visa on July 2010. In February of 2012, I received my instructions for the Sub-class 100 paperwork, which I sent in shortly thereafter. I received confirmation that they had received my documents.
> 
> My two-year "clock" would have been up on April 26, 2012. However, on March 25, I had to return to my home country for a 3 month period. I called DIAC, as I was instructed to do in their February letter to me, and was told to call them back when I returned.
> 
> On June 6, I called DIAC to report that I was back in Australia.
> 
> Sukie


I have heard nothing - and it's been 5 months since they got my documents and 3 months since my two years was up. Should I call DIAC, or write to them to get a status? Does VEVO cover 309/100 visa status, or does VEVO only cover online visa applications?

Should I be worried that 3 months have passed and nothing has appeared to happen? I got my 309 (offshore) within six weeks with no problems.

Thanks for any encouraging words!

Sukie


----------



## Roverto

sbjapan said:


> I have heard nothing - and it's been 5 months since they got my documents and 3 months since my two years was up. Should I call DIAC, or write to them to get a status? Does VEVO cover 309/100 visa status, or does VEVO only cover online visa applications?
> 
> Should I be worried that 3 months have passed and nothing has appeared to happen? I got my 309 (offshore) within six weeks with no problems.
> 
> Thanks for any encouraging words!
> 
> Sukie


Call DIAC, they will give you a password for VEVO


----------



## kvdeqs

Hi anyone could you please help,,,i applied 801 visa 01-08-2012,
i didnt get any acknowledgement from DIAC,and i was keep cecking VEVO,my question when DIAC receieve paperwork did they will update status in VEVO or not?


----------



## aussie122

Hey guys, I sent my 2nd package about 2 months ago... Any idea how long it's taking to process them at the moment?

Is the offical waiting time 5+ months? Have any of you guys got it much sooner?

Thanks

Edit: Also, I got my package stuff signed by a police officer- not a justice of the peace. It mentioned police officer on one of the forms so I just went down to the station and got it all certified.. Is this a problem? Thanks


----------



## Furryball

*Going Overseas*

Hi all,

I have just spoken to immi about being overseas when my letter arrives for PR and just wanted to see if anyone else has been in this situation.

So I'm currently on an onshore partner visa which was granted 12th July 2011. So immi said I can expect the letter requesting more documents on 12th July 2013 and I have 60 days to apply. I can also extend for a month if I request it.

However I'll be away for the whole of July next year. So my concern is being able to get back into the country come 31st July (after the 12th when my visa is 'up') The guy at immi said the temporary visa doesn't have an expiry date so I'll have no problem getting back in. But I almost want a 2nd opinion because surely that means anyone who had split from their partner could swan about Australia forever on a temporary visa and no one be any the wiser? Or is just that if you don't apply for the PR in 60 days they cancel the temp visa after that and then you have to leave?

Cheers!


----------



## iffee84

Hi all,

I am new to this site and its very handy...
I send me second stage in Jan 2012 where as I become eligible in feb 2012. I got no further responce untill last month. Last month I received call from DIAC and she ask about my job and my wife job...also what time we both work and where...? very next day they call my wife and ask same questiones.. Its been four week and since then I have not receive anything from them.

I asked question whether its general enquiry or its my CO..she replied I am your CO...

I am wondering whats goin to happen..Is it normal..? 
Also, I heard DIAC visit your house. Is it tru...? If yes what would they do if they come to visit house..

Please reply anyone who knows about this stuff


----------



## Don-Pierre de Plume

iffee84 said:


> Also, I heard DIAC visit your house. Is it tru...? If yes what would they do if they come to visit house..


Hmmm... check that your wife does the dishes properly...


----------



## GermanGirl

Hi guys, this page might be of interest to you as it lists all the documents that you need to send in after two years. Also by playing around with the calculator I discovered that you can send in your documents from two months before (!) the two years are full. Very useful information!

Partner (Permanent) Calculator


----------



## daniel82

Aineko said:


> Today is the happy day!  My visa got approved, so I am now a permanent resident. And I have to say I'm absolutely amazed by the quality of service from DIAC. We requested urgent processing because I want to go back to study end of July and of course need to be a domestic student since we can't afford international fees. We were informed straight away (back in May, when we lodged our second stage documents) that they will process our application as soon as legally possible - after the two year waiting period. My two years ended three days ago and I got the email this morning as well as the call from the CO to inform me that she had included scanned copy of a letter so I can inform uni straight away and don't have to wait until the hard copy arrives by post. I ran to Uni straight after getting the news .
> 
> If someone's wondering, we sent only what they asked for, without including any additional evidence.


Hi Aineko just wondering what do we need to provide for the partner visa second stage subclass 801? 
Medical check?
Police check?
More evidence?
Thanks


----------



## GermanGirl

Hi Daniel,

have a look at the official website and use the calculator, it gives you all the information you need regarding the 2nd stage:

Partner (Permanent) Calculator


----------



## iffee84

Don-Pierre de Plume said:


> Hmmm... check that your wife does the dishes properly...


Is there any serious reply for,my question....?


----------



## GermanGirl

iffee84, I received a letter from Immi that said yes, they do house visits, but it's pretty obvious that they don't do it very often. I heard from a friend that they would typically check if you have one shared bed room, your toothbrushes in the same holder, your cloths in the same closet, etc. They check if you 'share' things or if each of you has their own section in the fridge. Putting up some frame pictures of the t wo of you might help, too.


----------



## iffee84

GermanGirl said:


> iffee84, I received a letter from Immi that said yes, they do house visits, but it's pretty obvious that they don't do it very often. I heard from a friend that they would typically check if you have one shared bed room, your toothbrushes in the same holder, your cloths in the same closet, etc. They check if you 'share' things or if each of you has their own section in the fridge. Putting up some frame pictures of the t wo of you might help, too.


Thanks germangirl for ur reply...you said they send you letter...its that means that send you letter before they visit house..? As far as i know they come without any appointment or they don't inform..they just come..? Is that true..?


----------



## GermanGirl

No, they just mentioned in a letter that they do it. But whether they come or not is up in the open and will be a total surprise if they do. However, I don't think they do it very often.


----------



## iffee84

GermanGirl said:


> No, they just mentioned in a letter that they do it. But whether they come or not is up in the open and will be a total surprise if they do. However, I don't think they do it very often.


Thanks for your kind information. I hope they will grant me visa soon..its been over 6 months now..

Thanks again


----------



## tootoo

hi guys
can anyone urgently answer me plzzzz..
i have been requested to provide documents for my sub 100,i am confused,in the document they send me,it does not say that you can do the police check online,but in
the website forms(check list) it says you can do it online too.
and also on the website it talks about declaration from two other peaople that your relationshipp is true,like what we did for first stage,but in the document i received they
havent asked for it..
can anyone please clarify me asap plzzzzzzzzzz

thankssss


----------



## happyheros

Hi tootoo

1. You can apply APF police check online, please refer to below link for details

National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

2. I would suggest you get the 2 x 888 form done again even they didn't ask for it just in case they may ask for them at a later stage. Better get it done than without


----------



## tootoo

thank you very much Happy..i did the police check online.
you really think i should send those 888?its a pain ..i dont undrestand why even in my check list there is no acknowledgment card...i am very confused...txxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

Yes, the 888 forms are required.


----------



## Kash

Hello everybody!

Just dropping by to share to you all that I had my permanent residence visa approved!
Date of eligibility for second stage processing was 25 Aug 2012.
Received registered mail from DIAC 30aug 2012
Date of Visa approval 27 Aug 2012. wow!!! 2 days after date of eligibility! Isn't it AMAZING??? i love it!! thanks Melbourne office!! 
Heaps of thanks to all of you here who helped me with my queries.
Now time to continue looking for work!lol
good luck to ya'll!..


----------



## GermanGirl

Hi Kash, 

congratulations & thanks for sharing!

It would be great if you would let us know:
- When you received your information pack for the 2nd stage
- When you sent your information/evidence off for the 2nd stage
- What kind of information and evidence you included for the 2nd stage

This would be really helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## Ihab Elsony

Hi all, can anyone please tell me what they doing while processing the 2nd stage , what they check 
And if they ask at work about you any kind of things like that because it takes so long to give you the pr, sorry guys my English not good  but please if anyone can tell me what exactly they check , thanks a lot


----------



## Kash

Thanks for suggesting German Girl 
To briefly outline the process I phoned DIAC on the 25 of June 2012, 22 months after the date I first lodged my Temporary residence application which was the 25 Aug 2010 to gather information as to the requirements for the second stage.
I got a package via post on the 28th of June.

The required documents for me to send to them are the ff.
statutory declaration from applicant
statutory declaration from sponsor
a self addressed enveloped
a checklist
2x form 888 from 2 supporting witnesses
an acknowledgement letter
an original AFP name check certificate
certified copy of the passport of the applicant
certified copy of passport of the sponsor
I have also included copy of joint bank account statements,copy of me and my husband's joint credit card,copy of our club membership cards with both our names,receipts of rental payments and 2 photos in a social gathering as supporting documents.
these were all the requirements, it may vary depending on your case.call DIAC if you have question or check the immigration website it helped me a lot!
I lodged the papers on the 26th of July.
the acknowledgement card arrived on the 5th of August.
then the WONDERFUL NEWS happened on the 27th!!!  

I hope this will help.

Good luck!


----------



## GermanGirl

Thanks Kash, 
that's really helpful. My TR was approved in a week, probably because I gave them a lot of evidence (for every months since we moved in and also a bit before then). I was wondering if fast approvals like this ever happen for the 2nd stage. Your case is actually the first one I heard of. I suppose if I give them a truckload of evidence again, I have a good chance of getting a fast approval again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kash

Your welcome GermanGirl.

Even I was surprised how quick my application went. The normal processing takes 3- 6 months of waiting. Maybe I just got lucky or did my application pretty well. I mean you have to make your case clear and provide relevant supporting documents. Don't overload them with pictures or email copies. give them substantial documents that will put weight in your case. Information should be consistent to avoid being questioned.

My TR went pretty smooth also. I think I had the Temp VISA two weeks after sending DIAC my papers.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Kash

Ihab Elsony said:


> Hi all, can anyone please tell me what they doing while processing the 2nd stage , what they check
> And if they ask at work about you any kind of things like that because it takes so long to give you the pr, sorry guys my English not good  but please if anyone can tell me what exactly they check , thanks a lot


Hi Ihab,
DIAC doesn't call unless they need to clarify something or ask for more documentation from you. They rarely even ask for interviews. I can only suggest for you to make your paperwork sharp and straight forward and send them relevant documents to support your case and if your relationship is genuine I think there should be nothing to worry about. 
Good luck!


----------



## Ihab Elsony

Hi Kash
I am not worried at all me and my wife are happy together is just takes long time that's all I should receive my 2nd stage paperwork in feb 2012 I revived it after 4 months and I send the paperwork 20 aug 2012 I hope they will consider that they send my 2nd stage application after 4 months .
Thanks a lot Kash for your reply I hope that you can understand my English 
Many thanks 
Ihab


----------



## tootoo

Immi called m,i asked them the same question,they said they dont need form 888 now,if they want they will ask.


----------



## sbjapan

*I'm now a Permanent Resident!!!*

I've just received my Sub-class 100 Permanent Resident Letter!!!

I was getting really bored with all the waiting. I called DIAC last Thursday to tell them I was going to be in the United States for 5 weeks, as instructed by my time-to-submit-your-2-year-documentation letter. My processing center was Brisbane.

The DIAC representative was in Melbourne, and when she looked at my timeline, she was flabbergasted that I had not been processed yet. Hm. She must have done something, because THE NEXT DAY, I was approved.

I do plan to get the Permanent Visa page put into my passport - not for Australia purposes, though. I travel a lot, so if I am headed to Australia and I don't have an onward ticket at the time, the airlines always give me a hassle. So that's why I'll get the sticker.

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Brownie

Afp check is actually $42 (cheque or money order). Put code '33' as reason for application.


----------



## kvdeqs

Hi,,can anyone pls help me out with my query..
If u got 801 visa approved,,did DIAC change status straight away on VEVO.

If anyone know about this,,pls rply this thread that would be great appreciate..


----------



## Brownie

kvdeqs said:


> Hi,,can anyone pls help me out with my query..
> If u got 801 visa approved,,did DIAC change status straight away on VEVO.
> 
> If anyone know about this,,pls rply this thread that would be great appreciate..


It may take a few hours to upload overnight, before it shows up in vevo.


----------



## Aineko

sbjapan said:


> I've just received my Sub-class 100 Permanent Resident Letter!!!
> 
> I was getting really bored with all the waiting. I called DIAC last Thursday to tell them I was going to be in the United States for 5 weeks, as instructed by my time-to-submit-your-2-year-documentation letter. My processing center was Brisbane.
> 
> The DIAC representative was in Melbourne, and when she looked at my timeline, she was flabbergasted that I had not been processed yet. Hm. She must have done something, because THE NEXT DAY, I was approved.
> 
> I do plan to get the Permanent Visa page put into my passport - not for Australia purposes, though. I travel a lot, so if I am headed to Australia and I don't have an onward ticket at the time, the airlines always give me a hassle. So that's why I'll get the sticker.
> 
> YEAH!!!!


Congrats!!! 

btw, how do you get visa page in your passport? I should do that too.


----------



## Brownie

Just go to the client services area of your nearest diac office and request a label. If you live in a regional area, you may be able to send your passport to diac by registered mail and have it returned to you with the visa label in - Call 131 881 for advice on whether you can do this.


----------



## sbjapan

*Brownie is correct...*



Aineko said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> btw, how do you get visa page in your passport? I should do that too.


Thanks, Aineko!

I'm currently in the United States, so I'll have to call the Embassy in Washington DC to see what to do. But when I am in Australia, I live on the Gold Coast, and I would head to the Southport satellite office to get the sticker...


----------



## Nicouscali

Hi sbjapan,

Where ur application processed? Why ur application earlier than 6 months?


----------



## sbjapan

*Six months, 8 days*



Nicouscali said:


> Hi sbjapan,
> 
> Where ur application processed? Why ur application earlier than 6 months?


My second-stage processing office was Brisbane. My processing time was 6 months and 8 days.


----------



## doll

I've been waiting two months and check vevo three times a day  How long was your processing time?


----------



## IrishGuy89

*Residency Approved*

Hi All

Checked Vevo on the 10th and it had been updated to RESIDENT. Called to confirm and an immigration agent confirmed over the phone and said my letter had been sent.

Applied: 08 August 2010

Temporary Granted: January 2011

Eligibility Date: 08 August 2012

Residency: 10th September 2012 (1 month- I was also out of the country for 28 days in holiday which I listed on the updated information. I figured this might have accounted for the month... I sent my application in early as I got the link from immigration to where all the forms and paperwork was listed. I had everything ready before the official letter came out. Sent the next day - June 10th 2012) I knew the application wouldn't be allocated until at least my eligibility date.

My second stage application didn't ask for any proof of relationship, just the statutory declarations. I called to ask should I send in anything else (I sent in a very lengthy first stage) I was told to ONLY SEND WHAT I WAS ASKED FOR. I panicked thinking I should send more anyway but my partner convinced me that it was better for them to have less paperwork to analyze and that if they wanted more they would ask. So all done with the process 

My processing centre was Melbourne

Any questions, happy to answer!

Cheers Guys!!


----------



## GermanGirl

Congrats!
It's great to hear that the second stage was so short for you.


----------



## IrishGuy89

Thanks just glad to have it all over. What stage are you at?


----------



## GermanGirl

I had my TR approved 6 months ago and will proceed with handing in my documents for the 2nd stage in Feb 2014. 
My first stage (in Melbourne as well) went very quickly, I was approved in just over a week. I really hope that the 2nd stage will be just as quick.

So I assume we don't have to send in evidence for living together for every month since applying for the 1st stage?


----------



## ANNIE5

Can u check vevo even though it's not an Internet application? What would be my trn number then?


----------



## IMkddj

ANNIE5 said:


> Can u check vevo even though it's not an Internet application? What would be my trn number then?


Hi Annie,
Yes you can.. as long as your a visa holder. Everyone has the same password but you can change it, i changed mine. Would you like me to email you the password? Or you can call DIAC and they'll give you the password.


----------



## GermanGirl

Hey IMkddj,
could you please sent me the password as well? Thanks!


----------



## ANNIE5

Yes if u could would be great


----------



## IMkddj

GermanGirl said:


> Hey IMkddj,
> could you please sent me the password as well? Thanks!


Hey, 
I sent you a message.


----------



## IMkddj

ANNIE5 said:


> Yes if u could would be great


Hiya,
PM sent!


----------



## GermanGirl

It didn't work for me. Nvm, I'll just call immi. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ANNIE5

Worked for me thanks , still on 820 now I'll be checking each day lol


----------



## IMkddj

GermanGirl said:


> It didn't work for me. Nvm, I'll just call immi. Thanks anyways.


Ohhh, :/
Call immi then. That one is the standard password..


----------



## IMkddj

ANNIE5 said:


> Worked for me thanks , still on 820 now I'll be checking each day lol


Welcome! Thats nice, ) Good luck to you!!


----------



## GermanGirl

I don't have my TRN, is that the problem?


----------



## ANNIE5

GermanGirl said:


> I don't have my TRN, is that the problem?


No just entered password , passport details dob etc


----------



## GermanGirl

Ok, that's really strange. I will call Immi.


----------



## IMkddj

GermanGirl said:


> I don't have my TRN, is that the problem?


Hello GermanGirl,
No need to enter TRN, coz you have the password. It says there enter TRN or password.


----------



## penyt

They seem to have changed the requirements for second stage process...

Previous posts prior 2011 seem to have reported a much more lengthy evidences required (similar to stage 1). However, I have just received it today for my partner's visa. Now they only require:

Statutory Declaration x 2 (1 from partner 1 from sponsor)
Police check x 1
Any changes during the 2 years (name, status of marriage... etc)

And... THAT'S IT!

I was a bit surprised at the process...

Waiting period still 6-8 months though...


----------



## tootoo

guysssss
2 question...
as for the declaration my husband wrote the same thing as mine...is it ok?
second they said there is a self addressed envelope enclosed??there is nothing to send the papers back to brisbane..can some one tell me the address??sub 100
txxx


----------



## GermanGirl

Hi tootoo,
your husband needs to use his own words. You can write the same things as long as you do it in your own words.


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

is there a cost involved with the second stage?? we have just been approved for the 1st stage


----------



## mrs brown

i have been told that you would need to have another police check and medical check.
Whether that is true or not i dont know.


----------



## GermanGirl

Aussie_Girl7, you do not need to pay the application fee again but you will need to pay for the police checks and possibly medicals


----------



## aude

Hi IMKddj,

Would you like to send me the password for VEVO connection.
I applied in June, my eligibility date was on 17/07/2012.
Still no news from Brisbane immigration centre, I am worried.
Thanks a lot.
Aude


----------



## IMkddj

aude said:


> Hi IMKddj,
> 
> Would you like to send me the password for VEVO connection.
> I applied in June, my eligibility date was on 17/07/2012.
> Still no news from Brisbane immigration centre, I am worried.
> Thanks a lot.
> Aude


 Hello Aude,

Was trying to send you a message here but it doesn't allow me to send it. Check your setting, it says 
"Aude has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages.


----------



## aude

Is any chance that u send me to my email address?
I am a junior member, I am not allow to do anything!!!!


----------



## IMkddj

aude said:


> Is any chance that u send me to my email address?
> I am a junior member, I am not allow to do anything!!!!


Edited by Boboa.


----------



## shiv

Could someone pass me the password for vevo thanks ... I become eligible for second stage defacto visa pm last Friday ... Nervously waiting .. Hope it's not to longs I waited exactly a yr for temporary visa . Any new time lines for melbourne ?


----------



## ANNIE5

shiv said:


> Could someone pass me the password for vevo thanks ... I become eligible for second stage defacto visa pm last Friday ... Nervously waiting .. Hope it's not to longs I waited exactly a yr for temporary visa . Any new time lines for melbourne ?


I just sent it to you


----------



## ANNIE5

Oh ny god just checked I'm a resident !!! One month 4 days in total waiting


----------



## shiv

Congrats ))


----------



## shiv

Hi I didn't get it ... But it's ok I read somewhere I can't check as mine was paper application lol


----------



## ANNIE5

shiv said:


> Hi I didn't get it ... But it's ok I read somewhere I can't check as mine was paper application lol


Ring them up mine was paper too , they set it up for u check online


----------



## piglet1

Can someone message me the password as well?


----------



## iffee84

Is anyone can advice me what to do..? I am on second stage and it's been 8 months over from my elegiability. My application is in Melbourne office and they call me last time three months ago since then no responce from them.....?


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

where do you get ur TRN numbr from?


----------



## IMkddj

shiv said:


> Hi I didn't get it ... But it's ok I read somewhere I can't check as mine was paper application lol


You can check yours online too )


----------



## iffee84

iffee84 said:


> Is anyone can advice me what to do..? I am on second stage and it's been 8 months over from my elegiability. My application is in Melbourne office and they call me last time three months ago since then no responce from them.....?


Is anyone can help me please....


----------



## shiv

Why don't you ring them . On my acknowledgment card they said if you don't hear from them in 90 days to call them ...


----------



## sweety pie

IMkddj said:


> Hi Annie,
> Yes you can.. as long as your a visa holder. Everyone has the same password but you can change it, i changed mine. Would you like me to email you the password? Or you can call DIAC and they'll give you the password.


Hi could you please pm me that password as well,... somehow? ( im a junior member in this forum and cant receive or send pm, could any moderator please change that??) many thanks


----------



## IMkddj

sweety pie said:


> Hi could you please pm me that password as well,... somehow? ( im a junior member in this forum and cant receive or send pm, could any moderator please change that??) many thanks


Hello Sweety Pie,
PM sent )


----------



## shiv

So came home from work to tired to check vevo so asked my partner to do it .... All of a sudden a big scream .. I AM A PERMANENT RESIDENT ... I got my visa .. 17 days after eligibility ... Thanks so so very much for everyone's help here ...


----------



## Michael and Maria

*VEVO password*



IMkddj said:


> Hi Annie,
> Yes you can.. as long as your a visa holder. Everyone has the same password but you can change it, i changed mine. Would you like me to email you the password? Or you can call DIAC and they'll give you the password.


Hi IMkddj

Can you please PM me the VEVO password when you have a chance?

Thanks a lot

Michael


----------



## GermanGirl

shiv said:


> So came home from work to tired to check vevo so asked my partner to do it .... All of a sudden a big scream .. I AM A PERMANENT RESIDENT ... I got my visa .. 17 days after eligibility ... Thanks so so very much for everyone's help here ...


Congrats Shiv! That's awesome news!

Which city did you apply in? Did you submit any evidence?


----------



## shiv

Hi submitted in Melbourne they asked for very little for second stage no interview or phone call ..


----------



## GermanGirl

That's good news for me as I'm in Melbourne myself. My 1st stage was approved very quickly (one week) and I'm hoping for the same during my 2nd stage. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shiv

My first stage took 1 yr as it wasn't fully completed by the time I applied .. My police check took a while .. Second stage 17 days .. Good luck with your application German girl .. ))


----------



## sappy

Hello everyone,

Could someone kindly message me the password to VEVO please

Thanks..


----------



## IMkddj

sappy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could someone kindly message me the password to VEVO please
> 
> Thanks..


Hello Sappy,

Pm sent


----------



## nada

IMkddj said:


> Hello Sappy,
> 
> Pm sent


Could you please also send me the password of Vevo? Thanks a lot.


----------



## IMkddj

nada said:


> Could you please also send me the password of Vevo? Thanks a lot.


Hello Nada,
I tried to send you a message but since you're a new member in the forum, you cannot send / receive a message at the moment. Sorry :/


----------



## nada

IMkddj said:


> Hello Nada,
> I tried to send you a message but since you're a new member in the forum, you cannot send / receive a message at the moment. Sorry :/


Thanks a lot. Could you please send me via email "nada83 at gmail dot com"? I could not type the whole email address here.


----------



## IMkddj

nada said:


> Thanks a lot. Could you please send me via email "nada83 at gmail dot com"? I could not type the whole email address here.


Pm sent!


----------



## abie

Hi everyone,

I hv applied for my 820/801 on 3 June 2011. Me and my partner were together from April 2010 started living together in Australia from feb but were on trip to her country from dec and were sharing house together . In April 2011 we got married in court her father spcly came for our wedding from Phil's .. And my friends brother and her family attented the cermony .. Me and my wife hv age difference of 9 years she is older .. And we both hv diff religions apart from that there is no bit of excuse of our love life ... She is resident and I was a ex international student .. We got married and she asked me to file the case. We did I am from Pakistan and she is from Phil's .. And until now we are waiting for my tr .. Since June 2011 I know this platform is for 2 stage ppl but I am so closed to 2 stage what should I do I keep emailing my co .. But she only replies no further updates. 
Thanks for any suggestions I am
Planning to hire migration lawyer ? Any recommends


----------



## luckey

abie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hv applied for my 820/801 on 3 June 2011. Me and my partner were together from April 2010 started living together in Australia from feb but were on trip to her country from dec and were sharing house together . In April 2011 we got married in court her father spcly came for our wedding from Phil's .. And my friends brother and her family attented the cermony .. Me and my wife hv age difference of 9 years she is older .. And we both hv diff religions apart from that there is no bit of excuse of our love life ... She is resident and I was a ex international student .. We got married and she asked me to file the case. We did I am from Pakistan and she is from Phil's .. And until now we are waiting for my tr .. Since June 2011 I know this platform is for 2 stage ppl but I am so closed to 2 stage what should I do I keep emailing my co .. But she only replies no further updates.
> Thanks for any suggestions I am
> Planning to hire migration lawyer ? Any recommends


Same case still waiting in my opinion u have no need to hire migration lawyer they will take complete two years. Good luck.


----------



## abie

Lucky but wat will happen if I don't receive my 820 and I become eligible for 801 ?


----------



## GermanGirl

abie said:


> Lucky but wat will happen if I don't receive my 820 and I become eligible for 801 ?


Interesting question! But I have actually never heard of anyone waiting for the full two years. I understand that you have been waiting for 17 months which musst be hard for you. If you really reach two years without getting 820 just call DIAC then and explain your situation and ask what's going on but do not "keep emailing" your CO now.


----------



## bagelbagel81

HI Guys,

My partner only just got his onshore TR (820/801) today, but I wanted to get some advice on applying for Stage 2 while we are outside of the country.

We are looking at staying in Australia for the majority of the next two years, but might possibly be in Canada for a 6 month (or so) stint.

We initially applied onshore, and the address I gave for further correspondence is my mothers, which wont change. Is it ok for her to forward the mail to us for us to send back to Aus at the 22 month mark?

Does this affect the 820/801 VISA we initially applied for? 
Do we need to apply for a RRV, or is this still covered in teh 5 year period?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to know the info before we start planning, and find out that we need to be in Aus at that exact time!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## abie

German girl dear .. If they give me the 820 visa after some time or before I become eligible for 801 .. Will they will again take time so long for granting me 820 .. It's so frustrated some ppl are suggesting me to hire MRRA agent so my process can be done quickly .. Coz I heard they have preferences to the agents rather than individual applicants applying by themselves is it true ?


----------



## GermanGirl

I don't think that's true. And you have applied already, what is a migration agent supposed to help you with now? IMHO they are a waste of money anyways. Call DIAC to find out what happens if 820 is granted after you have become eligible for 801.


----------



## bagelbagel81

bagelbagel81 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> My partner only just got his onshore TR (820/801) today, but I wanted to get some advice on applying for Stage 2 while we are outside of the country.
> 
> We are looking at staying in Australia for the majority of the next two years, but might possibly be in Canada for a 6 month (or so) stint.
> 
> We initially applied onshore, and the address I gave for further correspondence is my mothers, which wont change. Is it ok for her to forward the mail to us for us to send back to Aus at the 22 month mark?
> 
> Does this affect the 820/801 VISA we initially applied for?
> Do we need to apply for a RRV, or is this still covered in teh 5 year period?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to know the info before we start planning, and find out that we need to be in Aus at that exact time!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## poutybud

*BS 801 granted!*

Got my PR yesterday, granted after 23 days from eligibility date. Very excited, visa granted while i'm overseas though. This forum has been such a big help since the beginning . Thank you everyone and cheers!


----------



## abie

Can anyone send me vevo password ? And how to check ur status pm plz


----------



## penyt

Can someone please send me the VEVO password as well?

I just called the immigration office and was told that you can't check the status of partner visa online. Also, it might take up to 8-9 months processing it...


----------



## IMkddj

abie said:


> Can anyone send me vevo password ? And how to check ur status pm plz


Pm sent!

Cheers!


----------



## IMkddj

penyt said:


> Can someone please send me the VEVO password as well?
> 
> I just called the immigration office and was told that you can't check the status of partner visa online. Also, it might take up to 8-9 months processing it...


Hiya,

PM sent!


----------



## lightborn

Hello,

Can someone please send me the VEVO password as well? If a PM doesn't work because I'm a new member, can you please send it to 
"tannie89 at gmail dot com"

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Rina

IMkddj said:


> Hiya,
> 
> PM sent!


Hi can someone tell me what the Vevo actually is and can I use it to track my PMV? If so could you please send me the password too?
Thanks


----------



## iffee84

Hi guy...

I am eligible for since Feb 2012..haven't got good news so far.. any suggestions..? also my partner going overseer for couple of months..do I have to inform DIAC..? If yes, will they close my file and put it back until she come back..? If I don't inform them, will it effect on my application..? Please help me out..if someone knows about this plz reply me. Many thanks.


----------



## oatmeal

Hi I'm wondering if it's possible to send me the VEVO password? my email is sandyandre at y7mail dot com thanks!


----------



## windy_2012

poutybud said:


> Got my PR yesterday, granted after 23 days from eligibility date. Very excited, visa granted while i'm overseas though. This forum has been such a big help since the beginning . Thank you everyone and cheers!


Hi Did they call to you or your partner and who provided statments before granting PR? Thanks.


----------



## abie

Finally I got my tr .. Today

My time line is
Application forward by hand : 3 June 2011
Visa officer assigned : July 2012
Medical submitted : 17 July 2012
Federal police clearance again requested: 6 dec submitted
Visa granted : 6 December 2012
Total period of wait: 18 months 3 days
Visa applied onshore .. Finally


----------



## happyheros

Hi abie

Do you mean you were granted Temporary Residence ( Subclass 820) instead of Permanent Residence (Subclass 8010 ) after waiting for 18 months 3 days?


----------



## abie

Yes happy heroes I got my tr subclass 820 after 18 months.


----------



## DylanW

abie said:


> Yes happy heroes I got my tr subclass 820 after 18 months.


Wow Abie, sorry to hear it took so long.. You must have been going mad!


----------



## happyheros

That's ridiculous. I mean DIAC could have granted you PR (801) considering it takes 2 years to process 801 from the initial date of application (820)


----------



## oatmeal

Hi,

Could anyone please send me the Vevo password to sandyandre at y7mail dot com ? Thanks heaps!


----------



## oatmeal

*Vevo password*



IMkddj said:


> Pm sent!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi
Could someone please send me the password for VEVO to sandyandre at y7mail dot com?

Thanks!


----------



## happyheros

Hi otameal

You actually need to call Immigration yourself to register for using VEVO

Please refer to below link for further details

Using VEVO

General enquiries
Telephone: 131 881
Note: This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia. If you are outside Australia and wish to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas.
See: Immigration Offices outside Australia
Phone this general enquiries number to:
•obtain general information on all temporary and permanent visa categories (including visitors, students, family migration, temporary business visas and refugee and humanitarian applications)
•make appointments for lodging visa applications
•change your contact details
•contact departmental officers
•ask questions about using VEVO and have your password recorded or reset.
Hours of operation
8.30 am to 4.30 pm Monday to Friday (recorded information available outside these hours)


----------



## Caraj86

Hi 

My husband entered Australia on a PMV, we waited 10 months for this visa. We got married in October and applied for Temporary/Permant residency in November. We expected he would be on a Bridging visa anywhere between 10-12 months however he was granted temporary residency straight away. Amazing result after our first experience!!

Happy days...


----------



## Gabo956

Hi

The 2nd stage process can also be case by case. My wife and I had moved to Japan from Singapore when my 2nd stage was due. It only took 1 1/2 months before I received the notice of my pernanent visa.

Once I submitted the necessary forms that was it, no one bothered us with any questions.

It was issued to me within 1 1/2 month in Japan. We started in Singapore and asked for our case to be transfered to Japan.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I did the second stage 8 years ago (ok so a little bit outdated but it won't hurt) and we used neighbours statements and work collegues as well as friends to verify the relationship. eg. A neighbour sees you going and coming from your house together, may have seen you holding hands or a kiss hello goodbye, even statements like they are a nice quiet couple who keep to themselves is a good thing to provide


----------



## philipg

Aussieboy07 said:


> . . . you holding hands or a kiss hello goodbye, even statements like they are a nice quiet couple who keep to themselves is a good thing to provide


I could go some hand holding and kissing right now.
It seems like forever since I saw my fiance.

A bit of physical intimacy would do very nicely, thank you. 

Getting to first stage is a long wait, so the 2nd stage subclass 820 seems a little way off yet.

I'll just step outside and watch grass growing for a bit . . .


----------



## Marcantony

Hi, Ive got my own thread here which might be of interest to some; http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/17931-will-affect-our-stage-2-a.html#post76015

In short I had thought that the 2 years started from when my family arrived and only found out recently that it was from the time of application. Following this I contacted immigration because this meant we were now 2 years and 4 months. The first person I contacted emailed me a link to the forms to download and told me to start straight away. I rang back the next day wanting to check if our being over 2 years would be a problem. After having to wait a while while the person checked our case, she said they were contacting brisbane to activate our stage 2 and mail the forms to us. Regarding the lateness she said sometimes with lodging an application overseas some of the foreign embassies can be a little slow in forwarding information. She then spoke to my wife for a bit asking about our address, phone number, when she applied and arrived. She then told me to start getting things ready, the forms would be coming soon.

About 10 minutes later a different officer rings on our mobile first talking to me to confirm certain details and then my wife. After about a minute of him talking to my wife I realised with how she was answering and getting nervous that she was being interviewed. She told me after that she too realised she was being interviewed and got nervous because she was afraid of saying something wrong. As it was she did get the numbers in our phone number mixed up before correcting it, and likewise got the date wrong on when she arrived before remembering it was a day sooner than she said and telling him. He then thanked us both and repeated about our forms being on the way and to fill them in within the 60 days.

Hopefully my experience is of some help to others who are also waiting. 

Sunday update; just had someone ring us on our landline claiming to be doing a government survey on women's health and asking for my wife by name. Turned out she was too old for the survey and they thanked her for her time but not before checking my name and how many children we had.


----------



## Marcantony

double post


----------



## Ulfat

hi
after that you received yr CO name?


----------



## Ulfat

Brisbane office close or open?plz reply how long it will take after a CO officer to yr case..plz reply with yr experiences its 100 subclass in Brisbane;;;;


----------



## smiley

*inquiry*

smiley here

i just want to ask something about this proper immigration visa. I am a university teacher / historian but my skill is not included in the SOL but in the consolidated sponsored occupation list.. does it mean the visa i will apply for skilled - nominated (subclass 190) visa? I ask also a consultancy firm that I am not allowed to apply for the skilled - independent (subclass 189) visa. Am I on the right track that I will apply on the skilled nominated sub class 190? Thank...any reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ulfat

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
is anyone here to reply my question


----------



## smiley

*Inquiry*

If the applicant's occupation is in the schedule 2 of the sponsored occupation lists, can the applicant apply for the skilled - independent (sub class 189) visa. To be specific, the occupation lists is historian / university lecturer. Thanks


----------



## philipg

Ulfat said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> is anyone here to reply my question


Your post is probably unhelpful in its demand for a reply.

There are many people who kindly offer answers to questions on this forum. A quick search will no doubt provide you the answer you're looking for.

In reply to your question, there are no fixed times when your application will be processed. It is entirely dependent on the workload of DIAC.


----------



## Marcantony

smiley said:


> If the applicant's occupation is in the schedule 2 of the sponsored occupation lists, can the applicant apply for the skilled - independent (sub class 189) visa. To be specific, the occupation lists is historian / university lecturer. Thanks


Youre posting in the wrong thread. Youre better off starting your own thread and asking these questions.


----------



## Ulfat

please anyone help me about my question,i applied 100 subclass in OCTOBER.i got my Co in November,but after that i did n hear anything about them,Any idea how long it will take normally after case allocated to visa officer.
Thanks in advance for Reply...................


----------



## philipg

Ulfat said:


> please anyone help me about my question,i applied 100 subclass in OCTOBER.i got my Co in November,but after that i did n hear anything about them,Any idea how long it will take normally after case allocated to visa officer.
> Thanks in advance for Reply...................


There is no "normal". It takes as long as it takes.

However, subclass 100 and 801 seem to be processed quite quickly if you read the experiences on this forum.

I hope that's of some encouragement


----------



## Ulfat

Thank yu so much for yr Reply,yu have any assessment how long normally it will take after case allotted to visa officer ,i m so desperate cause its too long since we applied ,my wife is mentally sick cause of every day delay ,i cant find full time job cause i have not PR ,so plz be kind and reply me thanks....


----------



## kttykat

Ulfat said:


> Thank yu so much for yr Reply,yu have any assessment how long normally it will take after case allotted to visa officer ,i m so desperate cause its too long since we applied ,my wife is mentally sick cause of every day delay ,i cant find full time job cause i have not PR ,so plz be kind and reply me thanks....


Have you already got the 309 visa and are in Australia or are you applying for a 100 visa straight off? We need more details too, where are you applying from etc to give you an idea, say you were applying for a 100 without having the 309 and from the USA 5 months to a year, from Kenya a year to two years it would seem. In the end though any figure we give you is an approximate guess as nobody can really tell you what goes on in immigration.

Kttykat


----------



## philipg

Ulfat said:


> Thank yu so much for yr Reply,yu have any assessment how long normally it will take after case allotted to visa officer ,i m so desperate cause its too long since we applied ,my wife is mentally sick cause of every day delay ,i cant find full time job cause i have not PR ,so plz be kind and reply me thanks....


"Here's some information from the Aus government website. 
I hope it helps you.

*How long will it take to process my application?*

Processing time for individual applications will vary and is dependent on a number of factors, including the complexity of the case, the planning levels and priority for the visa category and the number of applications lodged.

Once an application is lodged the case officer dealing with the application will be able to give an estimated processing time taking into account the application's complexity and the processing times for comparable applications."

It doesn't tell you how long, just what factors may be contributing to your waiting period.


----------



## philipg

Ulfat said:


> Thank yu so much for yr Reply,yu have any assessment how long normally it will take after case allotted to visa officer ,i m so desperate cause its too long since we applied ,my wife is mentally sick cause of every day delay ,i cant find full time job cause i have not PR ,so plz be kind and reply me thanks....


Can you please add a timeline to your signature, Ulfat?
It will be helpful to others to know a little about your circumstances, so that the right advice can be given to you.


----------



## Ulfat

hI THIS FORUM RELAY HELP FULL......................................


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Ulfat
Your case sounds extremely complicated, and may require a migration expert. I would recommend some one like Mark Northam who has helped many people here on this site


----------



## Ulfat

One More thing 8 weeks ago she said'shortly' she will assess my application if she need anything she will contact me but after that i didn hear anything ,3 month to submitted and 2 month to allocated my case to visa officer.....Thats all plz help us me and my wife mentally tired for all delays................


----------



## mrs brown

we had the same problem but what we did we complained about how they were handling our application.
So you need to keep calling them, e mailing them until you get some satisification


----------



## dumlette

My husband (on Visa 309) arrived in Aus last October 2012, with his visa granted Aug 9 2012.

Should we advising the immigration office of our current address and contact information? Should we send it to the Aus immi office already? or to the embassy where we applied?

Are there cases wherein a person on 309 might be granted PR before the 2-year period?


----------



## philipg

dumlette said:


> Should we advising the immigration office of our current address and contact information? Should we send it to the Aus immi office already? or to the embassy where we applied?
> 
> Are there cases wherein a person on 309 might be granted PR before the 2-year period?


The instructions on the application indicate that any change of address and contact details, must be given to DIAC. 
It's recommended you keep in touch with the office that you received your visa notice from.

As to the 309, that's a good question. I'd like to know the answer myself. From the DIAC information, it seems that 309s and 820s will have to wait the full 2 years for PR.


----------



## Ulfat

Hi aNYONE IS HERE????????????/


----------



## jag1199

hello mates, 
Am jag. i have applied 309/100 spouse visa
Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july 2012
add documents submitted-->27th june 2012
New PCC requested & sent---> 23rd jan 2013.(the pcc i submitted with the lodgement was expired since it has only 1 year validity)
Delivered to AHc---> 25th jan 2013 at 10am.
Recieved by CO---> 29th jan 2013.
Sent to FInal Decision---> 01 Feb 2013.

Still waiting for my visa mate..


----------



## DylanW

Hi All,

I am going to be submitting all my paperwork for my 801 visa in the next day or so. I will keep everyone up to date as to how long the process takes. Lets cross our fingers! I assume because my submission date was the 08/04/2011 that immigrations wont even look at my application until the 8th of April.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## philipg

winikd said:


> I assume because my submission date was the 08/04/2011 that immigrations wont even look at my application until the 8th of April.


Good stuff Dylan! Finger's crossed indeed. You've done the time, so I hope everything's working well for you and your partner. 

My fiance's turn for the 820 is coming in July 2013, 801 seems a long way off.


----------



## DylanW

philipg said:


> Good stuff Dylan! Finger's crossed indeed. You've done the time, so I hope everything's working well for you and your partner.
> 
> My fiance's turn for the 820 is coming in July 2013, 801 seems a long way off.


Thanks a lot Philip! best of luck to you too! The time flies mate, it will be there soon enough


----------



## DylanW

Application was posted in this morning.


----------



## MrMessy

*60 day timeframe*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me what happens if we haven't responded to DIAC on the second stage 801 application within the 60 day timeframe?

I know we should just ask for an extension but I'm curious because my partner has decided they will cancel her visa if she doesn't respond in time but she can't explain to me where she got that idea from.

Cheers


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi You need to provide more information about your circumstance. Where are you from and where is your partner from etc


----------



## MrMessy

Oh ok, I would of thought what they did at the end of the 60 day period was pretty standard.

She's French I'm Australian. 820/801visa. She called to ask DIAC when she could expect the papers for the second stage and they told her that they had already sent them some time ago but it was to our old address.

For whatever reason she didn't ask for an extension or update our address on that call and when she called again she sat on hold for as long as she could but had to end the call before talking to anyone.

It just got us discussing what happens after 60 days and when I googled it I found no information. I guess most people are too keen to get near the 60 day mark.


----------



## abie

Hi everyone ! Just want to know if anyone from 2011 partner visa onshore got his or her pr yet ? 
My pr is due in June early when should I ask for the second stage documents and do I need to get police clearance again from overseas ? And want to know how long is time period taking now for 801?


----------



## mrs brown

@abie.
hi there we are on the second stage of our spouse visa and should here whether its been granted either in April or May.

They will contact you if they need further information from you but!! you will still need to get a police clearance from the Australia police not the overseas police.


----------



## DylanW

abie said:


> Hi everyone ! Just want to know if anyone from 2011 partner visa onshore got his or her pr yet ?
> My pr is due in June early when should I ask for the second stage documents and do I need to get police clearance again from overseas ? And want to know how long is time period taking now for 801?


Hi Abie,

My application was submitted on the 8th of April 2011 and I received my paperwork for my 801 visa at the end of Jan. Normally Immigrations sends it out 2 to 3 months prior to your submission date.


----------



## curious22

Hi everyone,
2nd stage docs submitted 4 week ago but haven't heard any decision from DIAC brisbane as yet. Has anyone got their PR approval recently ??


----------



## DylanW

curious22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 2nd stage docs submitted 4 week ago but haven't heard any decision from DIAC brisbane as yet. Has anyone got their PR approval recently ??


When are you eligible from?


----------



## tifa

Hey everyone 
I haven't receive the letter yet and contact brisbane office by email as we could't find any working phone number for the office and got that respond .

Thank you for your query of 28/02/2013, your record shows that a letter was sent to your ,,,,, address on 01/02/2013, If you have not received it you can obtained a copy of the requested documents at: Partner (Permanent) Calculator and provide the documents 



only problem we can't find any letter copy in that link and don't know if it possible to just download the form and fill it and send it !!! any one have idea where i can obtain copy of the letter 

also how i can get my vivo password ?

Cheers


----------



## DylanW

tifa said:


> Hey everyone
> I haven't receive the letter yet and contact brisbane office by email as we could't find any working phone number for the office and got that respond .
> 
> Thank you for your query of 28/02/2013, your record shows that a letter was sent to your ,,,,, address on 01/02/2013, If you have not received it you can obtained a copy of the requested documents at: Partner (Permanent) Calculator and provide the documents
> 
> only problem we can't find any letter copy in that link and don't know if it possible to just download the form and fill it and send it !!! any one have idea where i can obtain copy of the letter
> 
> also how i can get my vivo password ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi There,

I just experienced the same thing. My 801 documents were sent to the migration agent I used for my 820 in Brisbane and he sent them to me and they never arrived.

Go to Partner (Permanent) Calculator and select yes and yes and it will give you a link to each of the documents you need to print and complete. I would also include a bit of evidence backing up your relationship too.

Regarding Vivo - you will need to call immigrations to receive a password.

Dylan


----------



## philipg

winikd said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Regarding Vivo - you will need to call immigrations to receive a password.
> 
> Dylan


To use VEVO, you need to hold a valid visa.
If you don't have a visa, DIAC cannot give you a password.

If you have a visa, DIAC usually provide a visa grant number or transaction reference number. 
This's all that's required as well as your passport number, DOB and country of passport.


----------



## briskerrie

hi guys i've submitted my 2nd stage application (820) last Nov and my eligible date is Jan 28. so it's been 1.5 months now still haven't heard from them. 
hopefully i can get my PR very soon as my police check will run out in April


----------



## abie

Hi everyone again 

I will become eligible for 801 on June 3 and paper works can be submitted on 03 April but during this time me and my wife are living for vacations of six weeks can I submit my papers now ? And do I need to inform immigration about my travel .? I hvnt received any papers from immigration about 801 yet


----------



## DylanW

briskerrie said:


> hopefully i can get my PR very soon as my police check will run out in April


I dont think it matters once everything is submitted.


----------



## DylanW

abie said:


> Hi everyone again
> 
> I will become eligible for 801 on June 3 and paper works can be submitted on 03 April but during this time me and my wife are living for vacations of six weeks can I submit my papers now ? And do I need to inform immigration about my travel .? I hvnt received any papers from immigration about 801 yet


Hi Abie,

This is one I would personally speak to immigrations about because I def saw somewhere on the forms something like "If we receive your documents prior to 2 months before your eligibility date we will send them back to you and ask for up to date info" - not the exact words because I couldn't find it again this morning.


----------



## philipg

abie said:


> Hi everyone again
> 
> And do I need to inform immigration about my travel?


According to the conditions of the 820 visa, 
"If you are granted a temporary Partner visa, you will:
• have permission to travel to and from Australia until a decision is made on your permanent visa application; and
• be able to work in Australia." (From the partner immigration booklet)

Immigration will know of your movements if you're travelling.


----------



## nelli

*2nd stage - interview?*

Hi

Is it normal to have to attend an interview as part of stage 2?

Thanks and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## kvdeqs

*801 visa outcome?*

HI all,
i will be great appreciate if any anyone know how long takes give result for 801 visa.
i have applied in 1 August 801 application and my eligibility date was 10 August 2012.Now nearly 7 month-8 days didnot heard anything from DIAC.
anyone please suggest do we need to contact DIAC or wait tiil 8 month from the date of eligibility for 801?becouse DIAC website for 2nd stage upto 6 month to 8 month outcome result

Good Luck for everyone >>


----------



## Marcantony

nelli said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it normal to have to attend an interview as part of stage 2?
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone.


Find my previous post and youll see that we had a phone interview.

And btw my wife and kids just got their permanent residency. If you count from august then it took exactly 6 months.


----------



## kvdeqs

kvdeqs said:


> HI all,
> i will be great appreciate if any anyone know how long takes give result for 801 visa.
> i have applied in 1 August 801 application and my eligibility date was 10 August 2012.Now nearly 7 month-8 days didnot heard anything from DIAC.
> anyone please suggest do we need to contact DIAC or wait tiil 8 month from the date of eligibility for 801?becouse DIAC website for 2nd stage upto 6 month to 8 month outcome result
> 
> Good Luck for everyone >>


Can anyone please reply....great help


----------



## kvdeqs

please reply my thread anyone pls


----------



## crish123

*2nd stage lodged*

Hi All, 
after 23 months I am back here again. I lodged my 2nd stage on 18/03/2013
I sent my docs to Melbourne office & I received back acknowledgement card.
Does anyone know the time frame at Melbourne office ? thanks heaps


----------



## kvdeqs

crish123 said:


> Hi All,
> after 23 months I am back here again. I lodged my 2nd stage on 18/03/2013
> I sent my docs to Melbourne office & I received back acknowledgement card.
> Does anyone know the time frame at Melbourne office ? thanks heaps


6 to 8 month from the date of eligibility.
mine 7 month and 10 days no news from DIAC.
depend on your paper work and luck hopefully get anytime between timeframe..
Good Luck


----------



## anais

Hi,

I just checked on VEVO and it says I got granted my permanent residency! It took 26 days from the date of eligibility. It was processed in Melbourne.

This forum has been a great source of information and help, so thanks again!


----------



## kvdeqs

kvdeqs said:


> Can anyone please reply....great help


Please anyone help this query


----------



## Adventuress

Hi kvdeqs,

So you already received the extra paperwork from DIAC regarding your 801 in August, and submitted it when you were eligible, is that right? And now you're waiting to hear from them about granting it, yes?


----------



## kvdeqs

Adventuress said:


> Hi kvdeqs,
> 
> So you already received the extra paperwork from DIAC regarding your 801 in August, and submitted it when you were eligible, is that right? And now you're waiting to hear from them about granting it, yes?


Thanks adventuress,
I really appreciate for your help.
Yes i have submitted my 801 paper work on 1 august 2012 n eligibilty date 10august 2012..now 7 month 26days from eligibilty date didnt heard anything from DIAC.not sure whatto do?pls any advice...thnks in advance


----------



## mykoi

u should contact them


----------



## mykoi

crish123 said:


> Hi All,
> after 23 months I am back here again. I lodged my 2nd stage on 18/03/2013
> I sent my docs to Melbourne office & I received back acknowledgement card.
> Does anyone know the time frame at Melbourne office ? thanks heaps


mine one took 5.5 months after the eligible date. just check vevo last week and i am granted. but i know people who their paper took only 2-3 weeks so u never know...good luck


----------



## mykoi

just check vevo and i got the dreamed PR. This forum has helped me lots. Thank u all. mine took 5.5 months and it was in Melbourne. Good luck to all of u who are waiting


----------



## Adventuress

kvdeqs said:


> Thanks adventuress,
> I really appreciate for your help.
> Yes i have submitted my 801 paper work on 1 august 2012 n eligibilty date 10august 2012..now 7 month 26days from eligibilty date didnt heard anything from DIAC.not sure whatto do?pls any advice...thnks in advance


I think that once it's been the complete 8 months (already or in a few days) then you should get in touch with them just to ask at what stage in the process your application is, and how much longer you should expect to wait. Here is the page with all their contact numbers - you should call the general enquiries line (131 881). Since you already have a temporary visa (820), you are also eligible to check your status on VEVO - you will need your TRN (transaction reference number) and your passport details to log in. I've never used this system, but other people on the forum who have report that a password is required - I understand this is a general password which you can ask for when you telephone the general enquries line.

All the best!


----------



## kvdeqs

Adventuress said:


> I think that once it's been the complete 8 months (already or in a few days) then you should get in touch with them just to ask at what stage in the process your application is, and how much longer you should expect to wait. Here is the page with all their contact numbers - you should call the general enquiries line (131 881). Since you already have a temporary visa (820), you are also eligible to check your status on VEVO - you will need your TRN (transaction reference number) and your passport details to log in. I've never used this system, but other people on the forum who have report that a password is required - I understand this is a general password which you can ask for when you telephone the general enquries line.
> 
> All the best!


Thank u very much.......much appreciate ur time n rply...everyday i check vevo nothing change...if i contact Diac will they`ll help me?
Last question Diac have to give result within 8month or will take longer?
Thanks in advance


----------



## raj1984

Hi Guys,
I am back after more than two years...
I have got the second stage (subclass 100) docs for my wife...
will keep u updated.....


----------



## Adventuress

kvdeqs said:


> Thank u very much.......much appreciate ur time n rply...everyday i check vevo nothing change...if i contact Diac will they`ll help me?
> Last question Diac have to give result within 8month or will take longer?
> Thanks in advance


Their processing times are simply an indication of their standards and what they're used to accomplishing, but really the information says nothing for a particular case. I think in your case it would be good to make personal contact and maybe someone on the telephone enquiries line can tell you that it's normal to wait longer or otherwise agree that something is not quite right and follow up on it. There's nothing to lose by contacting them, so I'd give it a shot


----------



## kvdeqs

Adventuress said:


> Their processing times are simply an indication of their standards and what they're used to accomplishing, but really the information says nothing for a particular case. I think in your case it would be good to make personal contact and maybe someone on the telephone enquiries line can tell you that it's normal to wait longer or otherwise agree that something is not quite right and follow up on it. There's nothing to lose by contacting them, so I'd give it a shot


Thanks Adventuress,,
little bit disappointed for waiting visa,,i have submitted all genuine paper work and showing genuine relationship, only thing is bothering me is age me & my wife have huge age gap difference but one thing is clear that our relationship is 110% genuine either they approved or reject visa...
this could be a reason for keeping wait...
much appreciate if you reply my threads, Bit stress about visa


----------



## Adventuress

Yes, I know what you mean about the stress. My husband's first visa has just been approved after 9 months waiting offshore. I understand there is little to worry about with the second stage so just hang in there


----------



## kvdeqs

Adventuress said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about the stress. My husband's first visa has just been approved after 9 months waiting offshore. I understand there is little to worry about with the second stage so just hang in there


Hi Adventuress
I rang DIAC.no case officer allocated n no progress in file.
Lady on phone she told me your waiting time takes upto 9 months?
Now im very dissapointed their services for issuing visa?
Please advice me any hint?


----------



## abie

Hi everyone !

I have submitted my 2nd stage paper work 4 days ago before 2 months of my eligibility date as I read on immigration website that we can submit not more than 2 months earlier . 
Secondly I checked today on vevo my status it's says that I am uk 820 but offshore when I applied onshore application .. I am currently offshore does my status is saying that I am offshore or this is a mistake of visa status ?


----------



## DylanW

Hi all,

After submitting my 801 paperwork 2 months ago today is finally my eligibility date. I know that doesn't mean all that much but at least my paperwork will be looked at now.. The 2 months of waiting has been painfully long! Lets hope it's a swift and quick processing time


----------



## mel2012

*hi*

Hi everyone.!!
I am new to this forum.
I have submitted my 2nd stage paperwork on 14th feb 2013 and my eligible date is 31march 13.Just wondering how long did it take for you guys to get permanent visa 801??


----------



## mrs brown

Hi all.
Me and my husband got married on the 5th of June 2011 here in Western Australia we sailed through the first phase of the spouse visa and gave me a bridging visa.
We should be hearing from the immigration board from Brisbane some time in May or June.
When we sent our details the first time they asked us for a joint bank account or both names on a utility bill utility bill.
We could not give those as Phil wanted to wait until the spouse visa was granted what we did we sent them a copy of Phil's will saying that everything will come to me that is the house and anything that i am entitled too when he is not on this planet no more.
My question is this what else could we send them to show that we are a genuine married couple.
We cant send them photos of holidays as Phil is retired and only receiving his pension in which we are both using up rapidly as i am still looking for a job.
We cant send them receipts of presents to each other as we do everything on line.

Many thanks

Mrs C Brown

Christine


----------



## mykoi

mrs brown said:


> Hi all.
> Me and my husband got married on the 5th of June 2011 here in Western Australia we sailed through the first phase of the spouse visa and gave me a bridging visa.
> We should be hearing from the immigration board from Brisbane some time in May or June.
> When we sent our details the first time they asked us for a joint bank account or both names on a utility bill utility bill.
> We could not give those as Phil wanted to wait until the spouse visa was granted what we did we sent them a copy of Phil's will saying that everything will come to me that is the house and anything that i am entitled too when he is not on this planet no more.
> My question is this what else could we send them to show that we are a genuine married couple.
> We cant send them photos of holidays as Phil is retired and only receiving his pension in which we are both using up rapidly as i am still looking for a job.
> We cant send them receipts of presents to each other as we do everything on line.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mrs C Brown
> 
> Christine


hi Chirstine

i sent them only few photos but most of these photo we took with my friends and our family. i also sent them the bank statement and highlighted all the bills that are paid from the joint account, it can be air tickets, hotel booking reservation,... there are lots of things that u can send to immi. but i think what important the most is your statutory declaration. different people has different cases but as long as u provide what they ask, u ll be fine. it took me 5.5 months to get the pr so good luck


----------



## CollegeGirl

mrs brown said:


> Hi all.
> Me and my husband got married on the 5th of June 2011 here in Western Australia we sailed through the first phase of the spouse visa and gave me a bridging visa.
> We should be hearing from the immigration board from Brisbane some time in May or June.
> When we sent our details the first time they asked us for a joint bank account or both names on a utility bill utility bill.
> We could not give those as Phil wanted to wait until the spouse visa was granted what we did we sent them a copy of Phil's will saying that everything will come to me that is the house and anything that i am entitled too when he is not on this planet no more.
> My question is this what else could we send them to show that we are a genuine married couple.
> We cant send them photos of holidays as Phil is retired and only receiving his pension in which we are both using up rapidly as i am still looking for a job.
> We cant send them receipts of presents to each other as we do everything on line.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mrs C Brown
> 
> Christine


I don't know if this is any help to you or not, but when you make a purchase online you are almost always given an opportunity to print out your receipt, or the confirmation page for your purchase. Some companies will allow you to go back into your account (if you created one with them) and print a receipt out later. Like I said, I don't know how much help that is...

Photos also don't have to be only of holidays - pictures of the two of you out and about with friends and family, wherever you happen to be, would probably be useful. Any evidence you have that you two are out and about as a married couple...


----------



## louiseb

What documentation is required once you marry and apply for the second stage. They say its more difficult than applying for the pmv, is this correct? What is the cost of this visa as im seeing different prices on page 5 in the link below. im married applying onshore in Australia for the second stage. Any one know the actual price of this visa,
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


----------



## CollegeGirl

louiseb said:


> What documentation is required once you marry and apply for the second stage. They say its more difficult than applying for the pmv, is this correct? What is the cost of this visa as im seeing different prices on page 5 in the link below. im married applying onshore in Australia for the second stage. Any one know the actual price of this visa,
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


Louise, there's only one price that's applicable to you there and it's the $995. You want this one: *Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder lodging partner application.*

The one below it is for _former_ holders of the PMV. If you got your PMV, got married within the nine months, then for some reason did not apply for your partner visa within those nine months (not sure why you'd do that, but...) then you'd pay the higher rate. You're applying within those nine months, so you'd pay the lower rate for _current_ PMV holders.


----------



## CollegeGirl

As for the more difficult part of your question, well, with all you've learned reading here I doubt it's going to be _that_ much more difficult. I'm not sure because I haven't done a lot of reading up on this yet because it doesn't apply to me yet, but I imagine the only difference is that, now that you're married, you'll be providing _additional_ information that spouse visa applicants have to provide. In other words, evidence of joint bank accounts, superannuation beneficiary evidence, proof you're living together, a copy of your marriage certificate, pictures of the wedding, congratulatory cards on your wedding addressed to both of you, etc. I think once you've done it for the PMV providing this little bit of additional evidence is probably a bit of a breeze, relatively. Don't quote me on that, though! Oh, also, you likely have to provide new and current stat decs from friends and family (at least two on Form 888 from Australians) as, unlike with the PMV where they don't have to be fewer than six weeks old, with the onshore spouse visa application they'd need to be.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, as the PMV-to-spouse isn't an area I know a ton about yet!


----------



## kttykat

louiseb said:


> What documentation is required once you marry and apply for the second stage. They say its more difficult than applying for the pmv, is this correct? What is the cost of this visa as im seeing different prices on page 5 in the link below. im married applying onshore in Australia for the second stage. Any one know the actual price of this visa,
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


Hey Louise,
CollegeGirl has answered your question really well. Just a note though, second stage in this thread is referring to going from a TR partner visa 309 or 820 to a PR 100 or 801 not going from a 300 to a TR 801.

Not more difficult to apply for as such, you just need to provide the additional evidence that you should know to keep now you are married.

Kttykat


----------



## abie

Hi everyone ,

I have send my second stage documents on 4 April and I am becoming eligible on 3 June 2013 .. I prepared my documents before I left Australia to see my in laws overseas and asked a friend to post my documents in absence of me. Immigration send me the same documents after I hv already send them the same documents.. The only mistake I made is I forgot to put a self addressed envelope for the acknowledgement letter what should I do now ? Confused I am still overseas


----------



## DylanW

abie said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I have send my second stage documents on 4 April and I am becoming eligible on 3 June 2013 .. I prepared my documents before I left Australia to see my in laws overseas and asked a friend to post my documents in absence of me. Immigration send me the same documents after I hv already send them the same documents.. The only mistake I made is I forgot to put a self addressed envelope for the acknowledgement letter what should I do now ? Confused I am still overseas


I would just email them and say exactly what you said minus the self addressed envelope part. That you cant do anything about. My papers were lost when they were sent to me and I downloaded and completed the documents and sent them back. The only way I could verify that they had received them was by emailing them from my authorized email address.


----------



## mel2012

hi guys,
I am waiting for my visa 801 and I am flying overseas soon for 1 month . Do u think I should inform my case officer about this trip and also can i tell him to pls make a decision for my visa on or before july13 as i want to start my study as a domestic student this year.
PLs someone reply.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

You should definitely tell your case officer about your trip. I can't say if asking him to grant by July will help - first of all, when you applied matters. If they're almost ready to grant, they may speed things up a little if they can, but if they're waiting on security checks, for example, they may not be able to speed things up at all. How long have you been waiting? If you've only just applied there's very little chance they'd be ready to grant by July.


----------



## mel2012

*HI*

Hi there,
i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?

i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process in feb and was eligible in march with all the papers requirements.

the processing time is said to be 6-8months, I was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard considering my country does not gives e-visa which means it is a high risk country a/c to diac website........


----------



## mrs brown

Hi mel.

cant help you very much here as we are also in the 2nd stage of our spouse visa and have got 90 days to get all the information sent to them.


----------



## mel2012

CollegeGirl said:


> You should definitely tell your case officer about your trip. I can't say if asking him to grant by July will help - first of all, when you applied matters. If they're almost ready to grant, they may speed things up a little if they can, but if they're waiting on security checks, for example, they may not be able to speed things up at all. How long have you been waiting? If you've only just applied there's very little chance they'd be ready to grant by July.


Thanks for your reply college girl.
I applied in feb this year(801) and my 2yr finishes apr this year.I have sent them everything all together.Not waiting for anything to come like police clearance or anything.I am just wondering for people who sent their file for 801, did someone get the visa already or how long is the wait nowdays for the people like me??


----------



## DylanW

mel2012 said:


> Thanks for your reply college girl.
> I applied in feb this year(801) and my 2yr finishes apr this year.I have sent them everything all together.Not waiting for anything to come like police clearance or anything.I am just wondering for people who sent their file for 801, did someone get the visa already or how long is the wait nowdays for the people like me??


Hi There,

I was also eligible for my 801 visa on the 8th of April and I am also waiting patiently for an approval. I guess there is nothing we can do but sit back and wait. I check VEVO at least once a day and I know that the letter of approval only comes a few days after the visa has actually been approved.

Dylan


----------



## mel2012

kvdeqs said:


> Hi Adventuress
> I rang DIAC.no case officer allocated n no progress in file.
> Lady on phone she told me your waiting time takes upto 9 months?
> Now im very dissapointed their services for issuing visa?
> Please advice me any hint?


HI KVDEQS,
Did you get your visa 801 yet??
hear anything from DIAC??


----------



## kvdeqs

mel2012 said:


> HI KVDEQS,
> Did you get your visa 801 yet??
> hear anything from DIAC??


its been 9 month from the day of eligibility 801 visa.
I have contact DIAC,advised new AFP check required & no case officer is allocated.
I ask them how long I have to wait, they answer don't know, cant tell time frame. 
From my experience mine visa took more than 9 month with no result. so I m not having good luck.....I give up anyway...


----------



## fantuen

DylanW said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was also eligible for my 801 visa on the 8th of April and I am also waiting patiently for an approval. I guess there is nothing we can do but sit back and wait. I check VEVO at least once a day and I know that the letter of approval only comes a few days after the visa has actually been approved.
> 
> Dylan


Hello DW,

my eligible date was also the 8th of April.
wish you very good luck!!

Fantuen


----------



## DylanW

fantuen said:


> Hello DW,
> 
> my eligible date was also the 8th of April.
> wish you very good luck!!
> 
> Fantuen


Best of luck to you too Fantuen!! lets hope our PR is granted quickly!


----------



## DylanW

Hey fantuen,

Any news your side yet? Have you checked your VEVO? I check often and still nothing


----------



## fantuen

Hello DW,

No call or e-mail, nothing yet.

But yesterday I saw someone who lodged the application of 820/801 in Feb 2011 got his 801 in March 2013.

I hope that we can get ours in May 2013 ^^


----------



## DylanW

I saw that post but im assuming they made a mistake and meant they got there 820 issued. I havent really heard of many people being granted 801 straight away.

I really hope ours are processed soon too.


----------



## fantuen

DylanW said:


> I saw that post but im assuming they made a mistake and meant they got there 820 issued. I havent really heard of many people being granted 801 straight away.
> 
> I really hope ours are processed soon too.


have you tried to call immi?
i remember in April, the immi website says "75% of current 801 applicants should be assigned a case officer within one month"
but i think they have removed such statement recently...


----------



## DylanW

Nope I haven't because an email response from them confirming they had received my documents stated:

"Your application has been placed in a queue for processing. The standard processing time is 6-8 months from your eligibility date, which in your case is 08/04/2013, however, a majority of cases are processed within 3 months."

I think ill only start following up after the 3 month period if I don't get processed prior.


----------



## abie

Have send my documents for decision ready on 4 April and becoming eligible on 3 June 2013 crazily waiting for my pr now


----------



## anastazja

Hi All,

I've been eligable for PR since April 1 2013. Acknowledgement Card came back 3 weeks after documents have been delivered to DIAC. 
I'mChecking VEVO every day since and ... nothing...

I'm worrying.I know that it takes time, but I got my TR just one week after I applied, so I guess subconsciously I hoped with PR will be the same 

Good luck to all of you guys and to myself!


----------



## queliwantstogo

anastazja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been eligable for PR since April 1 2013. Acknowledgement Card came back 3 weeks after documents have been delivered to DIAC.
> I'mChecking VEVO every day since and ... nothing...
> 
> I'm worrying.I know that it takes time, but I got my TR just one week after I applied, so I guess subconsciously I hoped with PR will be the same
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys and to myself!


Wow! When did you apply for the first stage of your partner visa? You were ridiculously lucky to have it granted in one week!!! (Congratulations!)

I know it's hard not to be anxious. I applied for my offshore partner visa (309/100) on April 19th, and I worry about it every day. That said, I wouldn't worry about it just yet; it is normal for it to take a fair bit of time to process.

Keep checking VEVO daily if it calms your nerves and feel free to contact the Dept. every couple of months to check on the status of your application, but otherwise sit tight, focus on other things, and enjoy time with your partner now. 

Best of luck in hearing back ASAP - I hope it's very soon for you!


----------



## anastazja

Thank you !!!! That is very nice.

Yes I was very lucky. I applied for 820/801 on the April 1 2011, got Tr on the April 6 2011.
I will try to stay calm about PR, you are right 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## DylanW

Hi anastazja,

Like you I was granted my 820 visa 11 days after it was submitted but the way I see it is if everything is kosher then there isnt anything to be worried about. 

I married my partner and have been happily married since June 2011 so the PR is just a formality however its still nice to finally have to ones name.

Best of luck to you and I hope you PR is granted sooner than later.

Dylan


----------



## anastazja

OMG guys!
I have just been granted 801 today.
I'm ssssooooo happpy!!! )))

It took exactly one month and 9 days since I was eligable.

all the best for all of you!!!


----------



## fantuen

Big big congratulation!!
hopefully DW and I also get our 801 in a week, lol


----------



## anastazja

Thanks heaps!
I hope so, I'll keep fingers crossed!!!


----------



## pratyc

Second stage partner process for me was really quick, it only took 2 months for me to to transfer from temporary residency to permenant. it was qucik and just needed few documents like police check and medicals. And i am hear happily living in victoria


----------



## queliwantstogo

anastazja said:


> OMG guys!
> I have just been granted 801 today.
> I'm ssssooooo happpy!!! )))
> 
> It took exactly one month and 9 days since I was eligable.
> 
> all the best for all of you!!!


See? No reason to worry!! Yayyyyyyy!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## DylanW

Congrats anastazja!!!!!

Let me check VEVO - 

Visa class/subclass	UK 820
Visa description	PROVISIONAL RESIDENT


----------



## fantuen

DW, have you do the health assessment yet?


----------



## DylanW

fantuen I don't believe I needed one done. I had a health assessment done when I did my 820.

The check list said - 

6, Health requirement:
You will be advised by your case officer if you are required to undergo a further health examination.

Did you do one? have you heard anything yet?


----------



## fantuen

no, i haven't heard anything from immi yet

but i know that for G5 applicants (visa 885 or skill migrants), they need to re-do the health check before their pr may be granted, in which most of their waiting time is longer than 2 years

there are some inofficial tips saying if there will be a case officer assign to you soon, you better do the health check (1 year of validity) before hand so everything will be decision ready and pr may be granted when case officer is assigned.

still, there are chances that we may not need to do the health check, finger cross


----------



## DylanW

Yeah I don't think we will be required to redo the health check but if its required then I'll do it 

Lets hope for some feedback this week.


----------



## Rugamuffin

*anastazja *that's fantastic! Congratulations!

Hello all. I am new to this forum. I got granted my permanent visa in January this year. I still didn't get my visa labelled and I didn't hear anything from immigration after receiving my letter of grant.

My question might be off topic but I can't find any forum that discusses about what do you after receiving your permanent visa. Do you have to inform ATO, Bank etc? Also, I got married in February this year, do I have to update my status with immigration, where do I start if I would like to change my last name?

TIA.


----------



## DylanW

Hi Rugamuffin,

Off my head there are only two things that you could do once your PR is issued.

1) New Australian drivers license. When you are on your provisional residence visa you get a condition Q on your license which only allows you to apply for a 1 year license at a time.. I am talking about in NSW though. Not sure how the other states work. Once PR is issued in NSW you can get a 5 year license.

2) Medicare. My card is only valid for 1 year at the moment and my wife and I cant be on the same medicare card until my PR is issued. Once PR is issued I think medicare is valid for either 5 or 7 years.. Not 100% sure.

You don't have to tell the ATO or your bank anything. Also now that you are on a PR visa the immigration department no longer needs to be updated regarding your status. IE. Married, divorced etc..

Changing your name is fairly easy. My wife has just gone through the progress. Make a few copies of your marriage certificate and get them all certified at a police station. Your certificate can be used to change your name anywhere you wish to.

I would also get your label in your visa. They say its not necessary but I always like to have the actual visa labelled in my passport. Should you go to a third world country you dont want any issues if their systems are offline and you have a flight.


----------



## Rugamuffin

Hello Dylan, 

You were right on all points - Thanks! My license is due for renewal in Aug which is a good time to change my last name. And I received an interim medicare card yesterday which expires in Dec 2013 and was a bit puzzled why I had an "interim" printed and in short validity. 

I agree with you on the Visa label too, I was meaning to get that one done and will do. Having said that, I don't know how much my details will conflict if I managed to get my license, medicare etc changed to my married name while my visa and passport has my maiden name? Hence my question about whether to advise Immigration about it. Any idea?

If I have to change my last name in my passport and visa, which one should I change first? I sort of have an idea on how to get a new passport but what about my visa? And if I managed to get a new passport with my married name, I'm assuming immigration will not label the new passport with the visa as the names doesn't match.

TIA!


----------



## DylanW

Hi Rugamuffin,

You don't need to notify immigration about any changes to circumstances once your PR has been issued.

To my knowledge if you changed your surname you could just take your old passport and your new passport into immigration and they would issue a new visa in your new passport under your married name. It wont be an issue.

Getting a new passport would be the first step.


----------



## Rugamuffin

Hi Dylan, 

That sounds easy! Thanks a lot! I reapply appreciate it as I have been in other forums for the same questions for a month and no one has given me a straight forward answer. Thanks!


----------



## DylanW

No worries at all. Always willing to help


----------



## ccpro

I have got a question for those who just applied for 801. When does immi usually send out paperwork for 801? is it 2 months or 3 months from the eligible date? I am waiting patiently for my paperwork to come


----------



## DylanW

I received mine 3 months prior to my eligibility date


----------



## ccpro

DylanW said:


> I received mine 3 months prior to my eligibility date


Seems like its not far away now, thanks, can only keep our fingers cross


----------



## writerbrisbane

*hitting 21 months *

Hi everyone,

Here is my story;

I have been waiting for 21 months and still not granted.

I applied on shore in Brisbane office at 30th August 2011. I did not hear anything until 5th November 2012. I was asked for Form 80 and AFP checks.

However, AFP had some delays on police checks and after I lately received, I realised that my name was spelt wrong, I had to request a correct version which took a while as well. After I received that one, my lawyer told that I supposed get a Complete Closure check therefore, I applied again.

My idea for the application in that stage was, applying for a special consideration in the grounds of PHD aim. I have had offers many times from a university in AU whereas could not receive international student scholarship therefore could not proceed the application.

Therefore, I asked my lawyer about it he thought it was a good idea first but after I paid him in full, he started to thing that it was not an acceptable reason for early grand of PR. I was so stubborn about it though and ta=old him to apply for the special consideration but I had to get a new offer letter as the previous ones are expired. It took me 3 months to get the letter because the person was on leave also there was Xmas break.

To cut long story short; I was asked for AFP and Form 8 at 25th October 2012 whereas could submit them at 25th February 2013 with the cover letter that asks for Special Consideration for skipping TR stage because of being in the relationship more than four years, excessive waiting period and Phd offer.

I have not heard anything since than and seriously, I am so frustrated atm. 
Most likely, they are doing security checks.

Thereafter, I have two questions:
- I am from a high risk country. How long usually takes getting security checks from high risk countries?
- Is there anyone have similar situations, like special considerations rather than having kids.

I am looking forward to hearing from you guys, any help is much appreciated....


----------



## DylanW

fantuen!!! - see http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/20520-bs-801-granted.html


----------



## fantuen

DW, when I check vevo this afternoon, I got this!!!
I guess I got mine as well.
big big congratulation to you and me Y ^O^ Y

The following errors have been encountered:
Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.


----------



## AlmostThere

*Dotting the i's*

Hi all, my partner and I will be sending off my forms for the subclass 100 visa in the next couple of days (excited!). I had a question regarding the stat declaration form (applicant). It asks to list the details of two references who could be contacted by mail or phone if further info is needed or required. I have listed the people that have submitted the 888 forms (declarative witnesses). Does anyone know if that's ok, or if it should be two different people? Not a big deal, but would love to get everything right the first time around (so it doesn't take longer than necessary).

Thanks!


----------



## DylanW

Congrats fantuen!!! We have 1 more hurdle to get to


----------



## raj1984

AlmostThere said:


> Hi all, my partner and I will be sending off my forms for the subclass 100 visa in the next couple of days (excited!). I had a question regarding the stat declaration form (applicant). It asks to list the details of two references who could be contacted by mail or phone if further info is needed or required. I have listed the people that have submitted the 888 forms (declarative witnesses). Does anyone know if that's ok, or if it should be two different people? Not a big deal, but would love to get everything right the first time around (so it doesn't take longer than necessary).
> 
> Thanks!


I dont think it really matters...as it does not mention anything as such to provide different names.

If u like can still contact immi


----------



## raj1984

Hello Guys...
Finally wait is over...granted 100 subclass in 20 days...
though mine was due in Nov 2012
i dint receive paper work ...
sent inquiry mail to immi in March 2013
got papers in reply email..
printed, filled, included other proofs and posted and was approved in 20 days time...

Best of luck to u all....


----------



## writerbrisbane

I got granted for PR today  Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  I am so happy, all the stress ends in a minute


----------



## DylanW

Congrats!! its an amazing feeling!!!


----------



## writerbrisbane

Yayyy... I added my timeline, fyi


----------



## pttks

Just got a "bronze" call today!!! Not the golden call but still i had a mini interview today over the phone with a veeeery polite non Oz lady and at the end she advised me that <<a decision will be reached within 1-2 months>>. Up to yesterday i had fallen into depression. Didnt wanna go out, see friends or anything that i used to. I just wanted to stay at home and do nothing. BUT today it s like the sun is shining again!!! PLEASE PLEASE DONT GIVE UP. YOU WILL GET A CALL SONNER OR LATER... Looks like that i m not gonna have an interview in person but as we all know every case is different. All the best to every single one of you! Xxx


----------



## ccpro

writerbrisbane said:


> Yayyy... I added my timeline, fyi


Congrats Writerbrisbane, it must be a relief for u. I am just wondering if u skipped 820 and have been granted 801 straight away or u went thru the whole process?


----------



## Furryball

*Supporting Evidence*

Hi all,

I've been sent my paperwork to apply for the 2nd stage partner visa. I'm actually going away in a month for 5 weeks so I'll call up immi about bridging visas or whatnot.

My question is about evidence that they need. I can't see anything on the checklist about needing bank statements, photos etc etc like I submitted for the temp visa. Did anyone else submit this kind of supporting evidence?


----------



## DylanW

Hi Furryball,

I have just done my paperwork and I included evidence with the application just as an extra. I included a few photos of my wife and I in different countries of the world (with descriptions on the back).

I also included our wedding certificate etc... It doesn't hurt your application to add in some evidence. I would suggest doing it.

I have a mate who got his second visa issued without any evidence but his took 8 months where mine took 1 month.. I am not saying thats the reason but I am just showing you that you can do either or.

Dylan


----------



## ccpro

I haven't got my 2nd stage paperwork yet, but I have been looking around for documents that may be useful for this. I like to be organized and when I receive the paperwork, I won't panic. It seems like I went out of my way to collect documents. I pretty much made a mini version of 820 application evidences i.e. bank statements, stuffs that have joint names, bills, assets and photos. Is it too much everyone?


----------



## queliwantstogo

What documents and evidence are typically requested with the second stage partner visa? Or does it vary extensively from case to case?


----------



## Furryball

DylanW said:


> Hi Furryball,
> 
> I have just done my paperwork and I included evidence with the application just as an extra. I included a few photos of my wife and I in different countries of the world (with descriptions on the back).
> 
> I also included our wedding certificate etc... It doesn't hurt your application to add in some evidence. I would suggest doing it.
> 
> I have a mate who got his second visa issued without any evidence but his took 8 months where mine took 1 month.. I am not saying thats the reason but I am just showing you that you can do either or.
> 
> Dylan


Having a look at the checklist it seems that what they want is just a couple of stat decs! I think I will submit more than this - I agree it's better to be safe than sorry! A couple of questions...

I already have my police check - does my partner (sponsor who is Australian) need one too?

Also I haven't lived in any country since Australia since the grant of my temp visa - so does this mean I don't need to do the character penal requirement?

Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## DylanW

If your sponsor provided a AFP certificate during your first stage then he/she doesnt need to redo it.

You will be required to provide an AFP police clearance. Internationals are only required when you have lived outside Australia for a certain amount of time during your first phase.


----------



## Furryball

Just to confirm - we don't have any dependants. And he didn't do a police check at the first stage. So because we don't have any dependants only I have to do the check or he does as well?


----------



## Danar2amir

i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?


----------



## juejue

*help plz *

Hi all,hope someone here can help.we sent our second stage partner docs off yesterday (saturday) and I was lying in bed last night going throught it all in my head and Im sure my partner didtnt sign the checklist page  will I go to the post office as soon as it opens on monday or just ring imm and get them to send another copy via emal? hope this doesnt hurt our application.Thanx in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## CollegeGirl

With incorrect information there's a simple form you can just complete and send in to correct it... I wouldn't think one unsigned page would be a big deal. Just call them and ask on Monday what you should do. 

Also, are you sure there was a signature place on that page? The checklist with the 47SP doesn't have a signature place, but I don't know much about second-stage applications.


----------



## juejue

Thanx Collegegirl,yeah there was definatly a signiture spot there,Im here in Aus so I think it would be the best idea to ring them,Im just stressing that we are so close and I stuffed up by not checking everything before I sent it,my partner is eligable on 1st july and we are getting married 28th sept ,would love it all to be finished by then.


----------



## Eizzi

Furryball said:


> Just to confirm - we don't have any dependants. And he didn't do a police check at the first stage. So because we don't have any dependants only I have to do the check or he does as well?


It could be different for 2nd stage, but I thought the rules were only the applicant needed police checks, unless there are dependents involved.

I also read somewhere that you may not even need a second AFP check. Which kind of makes no sense, but.... Certainly you only need an overseas one if you've been overseas in the 2 years.


----------



## ccpro

juejue said:


> Hi all,hope someone here can help.we sent our second stage partner docs off yesterday (saturday) and I was lying in bed last night going throught it all in my head and Im sure my partner didtnt sign the checklist page  will I go to the post office as soon as it opens on monday or just ring imm and get them to send another copy via emal? hope this doesnt hurt our application.Thanx in advance for your suggestions.


I don't think the sponsor needs to sign the 'Checklist for partner visa processing'. There isn't anywhere for the sponsor to sign. Only the applicant needs to sign and date.


----------



## juejue

ccpro said:


> I don't think the sponsor needs to sign the 'Checklist for partner visa processing'. There isn't anywhere for the sponsor to sign. Only the applicant needs to sign and date.


Thats right,its my partner who didnt sign ,Im the sponsor and form checker lol


----------



## aussiepinay

mine took only a month after I passed all the documents they needed.


----------



## bonnynmasai

Hi, Im sorry if this question has already been discussed but Im having trouble finding a definitive answer.

Do you have to pay another fee when applying onshore for PR Sub 100?

Thanks in advance


----------



## queliwantstogo

bonnynmasai said:


> Hi, Im sorry if this question has already been discussed but Im having trouble finding a definitive answer.
> 
> Do you have to pay another fee when applying onshore for PR Sub 100?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nope. It's one fee that you pay when you first submit your original visa application.

If they request more paperwork, you might potentially have to pay for health or police checks again, though.


----------



## bonnynmasai

queliwantstogo said:


> Nope. It's one fee that you pay when you first submit your original visa application.
> 
> If they request more paperwork, you might potentially have to pay for health or police checks again, though.


Ah, great news! Thanks a bunch


----------



## shisa

*Help!*

Hello everyone,

I'm a new member of this site so excuse me if I am repeating the same old question.

This is my case,

I applied for both temporary and permanent (spouse) visas on 7 August 2011, received my temporary visa (sub class 309) on 21 September 2011 and entered Australia on 6 October 2011. Since it's now 11 June 2013 (two months before two years) I should be receiving a letter from the immigration any day.

Can someone please explain to me what that letter would contain?!?!
And also I would love to read some of your experiments about the second stage processing.

Thanks...


----------



## ccpro

I think you should have received the mail from DIAC or you will soon as we applied 820 around the same time and I got the DIAC mail last friday. There is a cover letter explaining second stage visa will be due to be processed and asking more information, a checklist/ Detail infomation of what you need to provide DIAC, one statutory declaration form for the applicant and one for the sponsor, an acknowledge card (for you to send to DIAC together with your documents if you want them to notify you when your application is received) and an envelope with the processing centre's address (so you can put all your documents in it).

If you haven't received your DIAC letter yet, try Partner (Permanent) Calculator and it will also give you all the information and documents you need to prepare for your second stage visa processing. Good luck!


----------



## ccpro

Did anyone use the form 888 for the second stage visa? The checklist DIAC sent me didn't say I have to include them but the checklist on their website (using the partner visa calculator) said the opposite. 

what's your experience?


----------



## MsSeptember

Hello,just like u guys I'm on my 2nd stage now!just get married and don't know what to do...heheh..did u guys go to immi or inform the immi that u got married?how to get the form for the second stage,I'm a PMV holder and going to apply 820, but confused where to start..
Hope u could help me with this....thanks,


----------



## ccpro

Hi MsSeptember! Are you going to skip 820 the temporary visa and apply 801 the permanent visa? If you are, you still need to apply for 820 but I think you can write a cover letter requesting the consideration of the grant of 801 instead of 820 if you have enough evidences to prove your relationship. If you aren't skipping 820, then you need to apply 820 and be granted the visa, wait two years before you apply 801.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MsSeptember said:


> Hello,just like u guys I'm on my 2nd stage now!just get married and don't know what to do...heheh..did u guys go to immi or inform the immi that u got married?how to get the form for the second stage,I'm a PMV holder and going to apply 820, but confused where to start..
> Hope u could help me with this....thanks,


The title of this thread isn't that clear, I know, but the "2nd stage" this thread refers to is actually applying for a Permanent Residency visa after the 820 or 309.

However, to answer your question - the process for applying for the 820 is going to be much the same as for your PMV. You'll use the application for the 820/801. You'll supply much of the same evidence you did for your PMV, updating anything that needs it, and also including evidence of your marriage (including a certified copy of your marriage certificate, photos from the weddings, etc). I'm not positive if you'll need medicals and police checks again - you should probably check on that.


----------



## Patrick_1988

azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


Process is simple and straightforward, No reason of delay once you provide all the requested documents.


----------



## Lolly

ccpro said:


> I have got a question for those who just applied for 801. When does immi usually send out paperwork for 801? is it 2 months or 3 months from the eligible date? I am waiting patiently for my paperwork to come


Dont wait call them and tell them. Ive done that and they send me


----------



## ccpro

Lolly said:


> Dont wait call them and tell them. Ive done that and they send me


Thanks for the reply Lolly. I posted that a while back and I received the 2nd stage paperwork two weeks ago. I sent my documents last Thursday and it's been delivered yesterday. I can only keep my fingers cross. Did u send it to Melbourne or qld?


----------



## mel2012

Hi folks,
Just a little update on my visa processing, I am waiting for my 801. My eligible date (2yr) was 30march this year. I sent the papers for 2nd stage in feb this year. Now I received a letter from my case officer (ES) 2 weeks ago asking me more documents like tax returns,rental agreements,bank statements from both of us , insurance policy, photographs and health care cards.I have sent everything along with some extra documents like medical certificates showing same address , groceries bill etc.
I even could not give my tax return for 2012 . M so late to file a tax return.(I will soon )
Now I am worried about this. Is this normal for case officer to ask more documents like this ???
From now onwards what you think how long it is going to take coz i am desperate to get the visa so I can start study anddo the things i want to do ??
Is anybody out there having the same situation ???
Anybody waiting for their long awaiting 801.???


----------



## DylanW

mel2012 said:


> Hi folks,
> Just a little update on my visa processing, I am waiting for my 801. My eligible date (2yr) was 30march this year. I sent the papers for 2nd stage in feb this year. Now I received a letter from my case officer (ES) 2 weeks ago asking me more documents like tax returns,rental agreements,bank statements from both of us , insurance policy, photographs and health care cards.I have sent everything along with some extra documents like medical certificates showing same address , groceries bill etc.
> I even could not give my tax return for 2012 . M so late to file a tax return.(I will soon )
> Now I am worried about this. Is this normal for case officer to ask more documents like this ???
> From now onwards what you think how long it is going to take coz i am desperate to get the visa so I can start study anddo the things i want to do ??
> Is anybody out there having the same situation ???
> Anybody waiting for their long awaiting 801.???


Hi There,

When I submitted my app for my 801 I included our marriage certificate, lots of photo's, our joint mortgage application and invitation to weddings etc... so I never even heard from our CO before mine was approved...

I assume they just being cautious and require further proof!

Dylan


----------



## capricorn1978

*capricorn1978*

Good day everyone im.new here.i have a question I have a dependent child and im just waiting for my 2nd stage 801.is my dependent child.included this time of my application?i have not lodge his application yet but my co ask for my dependent child medical when I was on my temporary resident. Thank you very much


----------



## candle

ccpro said:


> Thanks for the reply Lolly. I posted that a while back and I received the 2nd stage paperwork two weeks ago. I sent my documents last Thursday and it's been delivered yesterday. I can only keep my fingers cross. Did u send it to Melbourne or qld?


Hi ccpro,
good luck with your process  I would like to ask you when you got your paperwork sent to you ( like 2 or 3 months prior to your eligible date?) Oh well. Mine is still like...10 months ahead...still waiting, I'm trying not to think of it but stilll ^^"


----------



## ccpro

candle said:


> Hi ccpro,
> good luck with your process  I would like to ask you when you got your paperwork sent to you ( like 2 or 3 months prior to your eligible date?) Oh well. Mine is still like...10 months ahead...still waiting, I'm trying not to think of it but stilll ^^"


My eligible date is 29/8 and I received the paperwork on 7/6. Hope that helps. I have been thru the same so I know how u feel


----------



## candle

ccpro said:


> My eligible date is 29/8 and I received the paperwork on 7/6. Hope that helps. I have been thru the same so I know how u feel


Oh thank you for answering my question And which processing center did you send your paper to? ( Sorry I asked to much)


----------



## ccpro

candle said:


> Oh thank you for answering my question And which processing center did you send your paper to? ( Sorry I asked to much)


I dont mind you asking. I applied 820 onshore so the processing centre for 2nd stage will be Melbourne. I did the countdown before to see when the paperwork would come as well. I think it's only natural to count the days cos we want the whole visa thing to be done!


----------



## ccpro

capricorn1978 said:


> Good day everyone im.new here.i have a question I have a dependent child and im just waiting for my 2nd stage 801.is my dependent child.included this time of my application?i have not lodge his application yet but my co ask for my dependent child medical when I was on my temporary resident. Thank you very much


I don't have a dependent. But I think all dependents are included for permanent visa processing as the forms/ paperwork require dependents details. The dependent will need to provide police check as well. So don't worry.


----------



## candle

ccpro said:


> I dont mind you asking. I applied 820 onshore so the processing centre for 2nd stage will be Melbourne. I did the countdown before to see when the paperwork would come as well. I think it's only natural to count the days cos we want the whole visa thing to be done!


Oh thank you so much for your answer. Do tell once you get your visa granted so we can celebrate together


----------



## ccpro

My CO called today asking for another police check and she said she was satisfied with the documents I provided. Thought she was gonna tell me my visa was about to be granted. Oh well at least she is looking at my case now and hopefully the final destination isnt far away! Keep hoping!


----------



## crish123

ccpro said:


> My CO called today asking for another police check and she said she was satisfied with the documents I provided. Thought she was gonna tell me my visa was about to be granted. Oh well at least she is looking at my case now and hopefully the final destination isnt far away! Keep hoping!


Hi CC Pro,

when is your eligibility date ? the reason for my question is I sent my doc to dimia on 17/3/2013 and my eligibility date is 11/5/2013. But so far no luck ..
I sent a inquiry through website and they said my application is in the queue. 
What I want to know is date order the application being processed currently. If they are processing application received after my eligibility date , that mean I may have a issue with the application. As per previous notes it takes 5-6 weeks to process the application. finger crossed. Thanks


----------



## mel2012

crish123 said:


> Hi CC Pro,
> 
> when is your eligibility date ? the reason for my question is I sent my doc to dimia on 17/3/2013 and my eligibility date is 11/5/2013. But so far no luck ..
> I sent a inquiry through website and they said my application is in the queue.
> What I want to know is date order the application being processed currently. If they are processing application received after my eligibility date , that mean I may have a issue with the application. As per previous notes it takes 5-6 weeks to process the application. finger crossed. Thanks


Hi Crish,
I think its too early to even think about getting visa 801.My eligible date was 31/03 n I already sent the papers in feb. Nw my CO ask me to send more evidence, which i sent already. We can only query 3 months after the eligible date. So fingers crossed for you and me. Anyway what documents did you send for 2nd stage?? Have you got a CO yet?


----------



## ccpro

I didn't say that my CO was gonna grant me the visa I am just hoping it will be soon. My eligible date is 29/8 I sent my application which arrived Melbourne on 17/6. CO called on 20/6 requesting new police check. I did send a lot of documents which weighted 1kg.


----------



## abieisbackfinally

Hi everyone ,

I am actually an old member known as Abie .. By some reasons I lost my password and I have to make a new I'd ... My question is I am eligible for my 801 since 3/06/2013 and until now I have not heard any thing yet but this was all fine until couple of days when my wife been diagnosed with chest bone cancer which is already at a high stage.. During this pressure period I left my job where I was just a casual she is going under treatment and I running out of all of my saving very quickly I need assistance from the government coz I am the only person here with her to take care.. What should I do ? I need support and straight replies I have no time and sources to think anything these days


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would contact DIAC first thing Monday and say you never received your paperwork for your 801. You should have received it a couple of months before you were eligible. They might have sent it to an old address or something. Get that paperwork, fill it out and send it in ASAP.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I agree with College Girl
after that then
Is your wife at home, if yes then you may be eligible for a Carers pension through centrelink, worth a call number below. if your wife is in the hospital ask to speak to a social worker to find out what financial assistance you might be entitled to.

Carers 132 717 Carer payment and Carer allowance MON-FRI 8:00am - 5:00pm


----------



## abieisbackfinally

Sorry guys may be I cannot clear one thing I have already submitted my second stage paper work in April 2013


----------



## CollegeGirl

Then as Mark told you in another thread, the only thing you can do is contact DIAC. They may see yours as compelling and compassionate reasons for accelerating your approval.


----------



## abie

Hi everyone ,

I ring immigration and spoke to a lady in partner permanent centre and I ask her for time frame in normal way she replied me back with a time frame of 5 months more wait. My eligibility date is 3/06/2013. But when I told her about my wife condition and my own she told me that she have emailed and even they have no one without a space of extra case she will still get me someone to finalize my case in perority it's been two days already since I ring them I hope they understand my situation and help me out thanks everyone for encouraging me to ring them and inform them regarding my situation.


----------



## mykoi

crish123 said:


> Hi CC Pro,
> 
> when is your eligibility date ? the reason for my question is I sent my doc to dimia on 17/3/2013 and my eligibility date is 11/5/2013. But so far no luck ..
> I sent a inquiry through website and they said my application is in the queue.
> What I want to know is date order the application being processed currently. If they are processing application received after my eligibility date , that mean I may have a issue with the application. As per previous notes it takes 5-6 weeks to process the application. finger crossed. Thanks


Hi Crish

my paper took 5.5 months. no phone call, no contact or anything.. just keep checking VEvo 3 times a day and hope for the best. good luck. they say the processing time is 6-9 months..


----------



## KMD

My husband is 6 months and 1 day out from the 2 year mark from application. We actually haven't been granted the 820 yet due to not frontloading our application, but it's all done now, but our CO has told me that we're a week away from approval for the 820, so I'm now starting the process of collecting evidence for the 801 now lol So my question is... my husband and I speak/gossip a lot through facebook messaging while he's at work, makes plans, discuss his eldest children that are in the US etc, now would a print out of these facebook messages be "evidence"? Also phone records of the calls/text messages between the 2 of us? Photos obviously, plane tickets for holidays, lease agreement, bank accounts, shared expenses, and I've also got my side of the stat dec written out in my mind and have evidence for everything (almost) that I'll be saying in regard to how we support each other emotionally, shared parenting and such. Anything else I should consider in the compiling of evidence? Should I share tedious information on that we fight like a regular marriage and how we discuss and solve our problems? Or would that be too much?


----------



## louiseb

I am going to apply for my second stage PMV is this more difficult than the original application for the PMV or is just me lol. Some say its just a repeat of the first application but in a larger scale and some say its on a smaller scale, how did you guys find the second stage easier or more difficult.

Thanks guys 
Louiseb


----------



## ccpro

KMD said:


> My husband is 6 months and 1 day out from the 2 year mark from application. We actually haven't been granted the 820 yet due to not frontloading our application, but it's all done now, but our CO has told me that we're a week away from approval for the 820, so I'm now starting the process of collecting evidence for the 801 now lol So my question is... my husband and I speak/gossip a lot through facebook messaging while he's at work, makes plans, discuss his eldest children that are in the US etc, now would a print out of these facebook messages be "evidence"? Also phone records of the calls/text messages between the 2 of us? Photos obviously, plane tickets for holidays, lease agreement, bank accounts, shared expenses, and I've also got my side of the stat dec written out in my mind and have evidence for everything (almost) that I'll be saying in regard to how we support each other emotionally, shared parenting and such. Anything else I should consider in the compiling of evidence? Should I share tedious information on that we fight like a regular marriage and how we discuss and solve our problems? Or would that be too much?


Seems like ur pretty organized and well on track. Just one thing, the stat dec, it's not like the initial application, you write a stat dec your way,you will be given a proper stat dec form which has different sections you have to fill in. If u wanna have a look at the form, go to the partner permanent calculator, click all yes and you will see the form. Good luck!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Louise
I think you will find it much easier to provide the evidence as you are living under the same roof on a permanent basis. Joint bank accounts, bills in both names etc
I know it is 10 yrs ago and things change but when I did it previously it was a real non event.


----------



## capricorn1978

Good day everyone just received a lette for my 2nd stage partner defacto visa.
They give me checklist.but they were not asking me a stat dec for my friends form 888 I mean.and they were not asking me an evidence.only if we have a child then I have to have to submit a birth certificate.it confuuse me because my friend told me she submit form 888 then a lot of evidence. But it doesnt worry me because I have my evidence ready.but according to my partner just comply.what they ask for.is anyhody have the same situation with me.than you


----------



## mel2012

capricorn1978 said:


> Good day everyone just received a lette for my 2nd stage partner defacto visa.
> They give me checklist.but they were not asking me a stat dec for my friends form 888 I mean.and they were not asking me an evidence.only if we have a child then I have to have to submit a birth certificate.it confuuse me because my friend told me she submit form 888 then a lot of evidence. But it doesnt worry me because I have my evidence ready.but according to my partner just comply.what they ask for.is anyhody have the same situation with me.than you


Hi Capricorn,
I was in the similar situation before. They asked me to provide only form 888 and my current police check which I did. Later on they asked me to provide living together documents as well. My advice to you is send everything all together to save time n speed up the process. 
Good luck.


----------



## capricorn1978

mel2012 said:


> Hi Capricorn,
> I was in the similar situation before. They asked me to provide only form 888 and my current police check which I did. Later on they asked me to provide living together documents as well. My advice to you is send everything all together to save time n speed up the process.
> Good luck.[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you for the reply.


----------



## crish123

Hi all, 

Finally it is over now, I didnt know that Dimia has granted my long waiting PR yesterday. Last night i checked VEVO and it didnt allow me to check. So I called immigration this afternoon around 4.00pm. They said PR granted yesterday. I'll share my time line with you guys;

Doc submitted - 02 stat decs and AFP ( i didnt supply any additional document because dimia asked only those 02 documents). Me and my partner wrote very simply our story in stat docs.( not complex stories, not even to fill the blank)

time line - 
02nd stage doc received 01st march 2013
Doc submitted to Dimia on 18th and after 02-3 days acknowledgment card received.
Eligibility date 11/05/2013
Visa granted 01/07/2013 
They didnt ask any documents or I didnt receive any telephone call from Dimia.

I want to say big thank you all for your expert advice. I pray everyone to get their PR very soon without any problem. Again Thank you all and Special thank you to Australia Forum web site for providing us this forum.


----------



## mel2012

crish123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally it is over now, I didnt know that Dimia has granted my long waiting PR yesterday. Last night i checked VEVO and it didnt allow me to check. So I called immigration this afternoon around 4.00pm. They said PR granted yesterday. I'll share my time line with you guys;
> 
> Doc submitted - 02 stat decs and AFP ( i didnt supply any additional document because dimia asked only those 02 documents). Me and my partner wrote very simply our story in stat docs.( not complex stories, not even to fill the blank)
> 
> time line -
> 02nd stage doc received 01st march 2013
> Doc submitted to Dimia on 18th and after 02-3 days acknowledgment card received.
> Eligibility date 11/05/2013
> Visa granted 01/07/2013
> They didnt ask any documents or I didnt receive any telephone call from Dimia.
> 
> I want to say big thank you all for your expert advice. I pray everyone to get their PR very soon without any problem. Again Thank you all and Special thank you to Australia Forum web site for providing us this forum.


Congrats kris. 
I am still waiting for long awaited 801. My eligible date was 31/03/13 and I still have not received it after sending all the nessecery documents. Can I ask you did you get allocated CO for second stage. ?? Are you from a high risk country ???


----------



## mel2012

Hi guys.Today when I checked VEVO I saw this message and I am unable to see my visa details-
-------Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.------
I am confused.Does anybody know what does that mean??
Please help..


----------



## mcsyl

ccpro said:


> I think you should have received the mail from DIAC or you will soon as we applied 820 around the same time and I got the DIAC mail last friday. There is a cover letter explaining second stage visa will be due to be processed and asking more information, a checklist/ Detail infomation of what you need to provide DIAC, one statutory declaration form for the applicant and one for the sponsor, an acknowledge card (for you to send to DIAC together with your documents if you want them to notify you when your application is received) and an envelope with the processing centre's address (so you can put all your documents in it).
> 
> If you haven't received your DIAC letter yet, try Partner (Permanent) Calculator and it will also give you all the information and documents you need to prepare for your second stage visa processing. Good luck!


Hi, 
Have you got 2 forms 888 Stat decs as well in order to be completed by 2 people who know about your relationship ?

I am currently gathering the docs for my 2nd stage too and this is the 3rd time they ask me for 2 stat decs and i find it very unpleasant to ask people to provide me with their passport or birth certificate copy as proof of citizenship or permanent residency...

Thanks

Sylv


----------



## ccpro

mcsyl said:


> Hi,
> Have you got 2 forms 888 Stat decs as well in order to be completed by 2 people who know about your relationship ?
> 
> I am currently gathering the docs for my 2nd stage too and this is the 3rd time they ask me for 2 stat decs and i find it very unpleasant to ask people to provide me with their passport or birth certificate copy as proof of citizenship or permanent residency...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sylv


DIAC didn't ask for form888 on the checklist but I included it anyway. I asked three of my husband's relatives to do the forms. I think it may help and plus its better to include them so that the CO won't need to ask you for it which may prolong the processing of your application.


----------



## louiseb

So just to be 100% sure as Im a little confused on this one guys what documentation is actually needed to be filled out when applying for the second stage of PMV. Some say you only need to send the wedding certificate and the form 888 and some say no you need to send all the forms i sent went applying for the PMV. Thanks guys

Louiseb


----------



## CollegeGirl

Louise - I have never seen it written anywhere official (like on the DIAC website) that you need anything less than the full application. Have you? Maybe it's worth a call to DIAC to verify with them.  It would be great if you didn't need to provide as much!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, thefuturemrsj just applied from PMV to 820 recently. You can see she included much more than that:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/21591-subclass-820-verdict.html


----------



## sanran

After 2 years, 1 month and 18 days I have finally got the good news..Checked Vevo the day the website was back up after maintenance and there it was - Permanent Resident..Wooho!


----------



## mel2012

sanran said:


> After 2 years, 1 months and 18 days I have finally got the good news..Checked Vevo the day the website was back up after maintenance and there it was - Permanent Resident..Wooho!


Congeats...


----------



## mrs brown

hi there.

i have been trying to register on Vevo everything goes well until i get to the ABN what does that mean and what do i have to do.


----------



## mel2012

mrs brown said:


> hi there.
> 
> i have been trying to register on Vevo everything goes well until i get to the ABN what does that mean and what do i have to do.


Hi thr ,
It might be Australian business number like TFN tax file no. But if you have your visa grant no you can check with that.


----------



## mrs brown

i have tried my visa grant number but it still does not want to accept it


----------



## abie

There is nothing like Abn in vevo ? Seriously u must be looking in any other web site


----------



## mrs brown

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## ccpro

Visa holders do not need to 'Register to use VEVO'. This is for organizations to check whether a person is eligible to work in aus and any other entitlements that person has before employing them. Therefore they need to register their ABN (australian business number) to enable them to do the check. We as the visa holder only need to use 'enter VEVO as visa holder'. By clicking on that, it won't ask you for ABN but your personal details.


----------



## candle

sanran said:


> After 2 years, 1 month and 18 days I have finally got the good news..Checked Vevo the day the website was back up after maintenance and there it was - Permanent Resident..Wooho!


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## DylanW

Congrats! Its an amazing feeling


----------



## abie

Yahooooo.. 801 granted 

Only after 1 month and 8 days of eligibility


----------



## abie

Thank u so much everyone love u all for ur help

And every support


----------



## DylanW

congrats Abie!


----------



## ritu

hi 
thanks all for rePly my wife is in india. she is Pregnant and she cant travel but diac send aPPlication for Partner Permanent visa .Is it Possible can she aPPly visa from india...Please let me know becaz 60days time Period....

thanks 
Ritu


----------



## zaw005

Dear all, 
How immigration investigate whether the married is genuine or not? Do they come secretly near the applicant's house and investigate (eg. asking neighbor etc)?


----------



## chicken999

I have seen that on tv. They sent someone under cover to question villagers and found out applicants so called children were not hers at all. They also ring all sorts of people to check on u. We had them ring a long list friend in uk who we had long ago had invite to uk on. Years and years prior. So they check everything


----------



## wil

Hello everyone, firstly, sorry if there are similar posts before, I've been through some of the pagesrandomly but it's too many posts to focus without me going offroad.

Currently, I am doing the 309/100 stage2. I have downloaded the empty stage2 forms from the internet. 

And now, I am curious;
1. From the internet, I have the Checklist, Applicant SD, Sponsor SD, form 888 for witnesses and the Acknowledgement receipt. May i know what kind of information/docs are being sent to you? Do you need any extra docs apart from these 5 docs?

2. I saw a number of fields in the forms.Are your docs fully/partly filled by DIAC with your personal/P&C information at all? I am curious about what has been sent out and being disclosed.

3. Does everyone have to provide all the items in the checklist or DIAC will request only the things they needed from you? 

I hope fellow members who have/recently received their 309-100 stage2 mail from DIAC can enlighten my curiosity.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kirstyeric

Hi All, Was wandering how long people are waiting for their 2nd stage 801?, We have just sent in our paper work, We have included form 888s and bank statements and bills in both our names ( It didn't ask us too, but after reading here I thought we should), Our Date for the 2 year wait period is October 21st, Hoping it wont be too much off a wait after that.


----------



## juejue

Hi there , we just received our 801, it took 2 months and 5 days from the eligible date , applied 1/7/11 and 801 granted on 6/8/13


----------



## DylanW

Congrats juejue


----------



## kirstyeric

You received your PR not long after your date then, Hopefully ours goes the same way!


----------



## MarcusAurelius

Hi everyone,

A quick question, for those of you who have already been asked to submit your forms for the 2nd stage.

What evidence were you asked to provide?

Were you asked to provide evidence of bank statements, social aspects of the relationship etc.?


----------



## DylanW

Hi Marcus,

I recently submitted and I was issued my visa in May. They dont ask for much evidence at all. Actually they just ask for declarations and form 888 if I remember correctly however I provided pictures from our wedding, holidays in different locations, wedding certificate, bank statements, evidence of a joint mortgage. You dont have to go into the detail you did with you first stage but provided evidence is always good.


----------



## MarcusAurelius

DylanW said:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> I recently submitted and I was issued my visa in May. They dont ask for much evidence at all. Actually they just ask for declarations and form 888 if I remember correctly however I provided pictures from our wedding, holidays in different locations, wedding certificate, bank statements, evidence of a joint mortgage. You dont have to go into the detail you did with you first stage but provided evidence is always good.


Hi Dylan, I thought as much, but different applicants seem to be asked for differing amounts of evidence.

Several applicants on this thread were asked for 888s, social context evidence and financial evidence. Others were merely asked for a stat dec for sponsor and applicant with the names of two residents for reference checks and maybe an AFP check.

Both sets of applicants have had visas granted. On their website DIAC have the full requirements listed, but it seems COs rarely ask for all documentation. Maybe onshore are less likely to be asked for all docs.


----------



## kirstyeric

Hi Marcus, We submitted our 2nd stage a month ago, they only asked for 2 stat decs and a police clearance, After reading this forum we decided to include bills, lease bank accounts all in our joint names, we also included a few form 888s from friends and family members, We also included our daughters birth certificate, We had already given them that 18 months ago but i thought a reminder that we have a child together wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mel2012

kirstyeric said:


> Hi Marcus, We submitted our 2nd stage a month ago, they only asked for 2 stat decs and a police clearance, After reading this forum we decided to include bills, lease bank accounts all in our joint names, we also included a few form 888s from friends and family members, We also included our daughters birth certificate, We had already given them that 18 months ago but i thought a reminder that we have a child together wouldn't hurt.


Hi guys,
I just received my 801 visa. Took5.5 months after the eligibility date.. 
Good luck everyone ...


----------



## mel2012

kirstyeric said:


> Hi All, Was wandering how long people are waiting for their 2nd stage 801?, We have just sent in our paper work, We have included form 888s and bank statements and bills in both our names ( It didn't ask us too, but after reading here I thought we should), Our Date for the 2 year wait period is October 21st, Hoping it wont be too much off a wait after that.


Ho kirsty,
It took me 5.5 months after the eligibility date. And it was in Melbourne. 
Good luck. ...


----------



## Furryball

Hi all,

I was granted my PR last week! So only took 2.5 months from the date of eligibility.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kirstyeric

Congratulations Furryball,I check Vevo everyday even though the date of eligibility isnt until the 21st of October!


----------



## Furryball

Well funnily enough I found out via Medicare! Immigration sent me a letter over registered post so it's been at the Post Office with me none the wiser, then I got a Medicare letter saying it had been granted and my new card is on the way!

I also checked Vevo but here's the catch - once your PR is granted your visa grant number changes, so all my details were incorrect. If you find one day you can't log in it's probably because you've been accepted hee hee. I would relax until at least a month after your eligibility date...

Good luck!


----------



## ccpro

I am waiting too! counting every day and checking vevo every day like everyone else! I hope it wont be too much longer


----------



## koalabear

I applied onshore do I need to complete form 80 again?


----------



## CollegeGirl

koalabear said:


> I applied onshore do I need to complete form 80 again?


Yes, you do.


----------



## koalabear

Just go through the checklist for 801 and form 80 is not required. Oops


----------



## CollegeGirl

koalabear said:


> Just go through the checklist for 801 and form 80 is not required. Oops


I think you missed it. Look under "Character Documents."

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait - I just went through your previous posts and realized you already had your 820 granted and that it's been almost two years since you originally applied, making you eligible for the 801 now. I apologize - that wasn't clear from what you asked above. (This is why it's so helpful to have people's timelines in their signatures... if only they were working right now, lol). Anyway - DIBP (formerly DIAC) will send you a list of what they require from you when it's time for your second-stage processing - did they do that? If so, that's what you should go by. That's going to be very different from what is required for people applying for the first-stage 820/801 or people applying from PMV to 820.


----------



## banyuwangi

Thank you kindly azeeza for sharing all this important information regarding the 2nd stage partner processing visa...Cheeeers...


----------



## francesco_totti

Hi Furryball

We meet again.  

I was overseas and also found out about being granted PR from my Medicare Letter.... the immigration letter was sitting as the Post Office waiting to be picked up. Fromthe date of application I got my PR just two weeks later... which is fabulous.

Congrats to you ... and me... we are now PRs! 

Hope all is well.

FT


----------



## kirstyeric

I know i shouldnt be too excited as it will still probably be a few months away, But our date of eligibility is in 11 days WOOP WOOP!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can't remember - did you get your paperwork for it yet? Just checking. Seems pretty common for people to change addresses and not tell DIBP and then not get the paperwork to do it, lol. They usually send it out a couple months before your eligibility date.


----------



## francesco_totti

I didn't receive any paperwork from Immigration (and I hadn't moved) so I just applied directly after two years of being granted my 820. As mentioned it came through in two weeks after applying.

Happy Visa & PR days! 

FT


----------



## kirstyeric

We received and submitted our 2nd stage paperwork in July, I added extra including our new daughters birth certificates , bills and lease and bank accounts in both our names,They really only asked for 2 stat decs from both of us and an updated Australian police check, They didnt ask for another Americian one.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's right. Sorry, so many people on this forum it's hard to remember sometimes whose situation is whose, lol.


----------



## Garry

Kind of need a bit of info if anyone can help

Me and my partner submitted our 820 visa application and it got granted 6 weeks later which was great then about one month after if got granted we decided to head back over to the uk to be with my family at Christmas and see a bit of Europe while we were there. We got back to australia and as the house we were living in had been sold we moved in with her parents and have been here ever since as were saving to try and get on the property ladder. I'm getting a little nervous because I see people upon sending in their second stage paperwork they send in their renters agreement and we do not have that anymore as we are living at her parents house all be it under the same roof but not living as a lonesome couple. Could anyone give me a little bit of help? We have everything else bar this photos, wedding invitations, a joint bank account etc 

Could anybody see this as being a problem??


Many Thanks


Garry


----------



## Emily88

Garry said:


> Kind of need a bit of info if anyone can help
> 
> Me and my partner submitted our 820 visa application and it got granted 6 weeks later which was great then about one month after if got granted we decided to head back over to the uk to be with my family at Christmas and see a bit of Europe while we were there. We got back to australia and as the house we were living in had been sold we moved in with her parents and have been here ever since as were saving to try and get on the property ladder. I'm getting a little nervous because I see people upon sending in their second stage paperwork they send in their renters agreement and we do not have that anymore as we are living at her parents house all be it under the same roof but not living as a lonesome couple. Could anyone give me a little bit of help? We have everything else bar this photos, wedding invitations, a joint bank account etc
> 
> Could anybody see this as being a problem??
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Garry


Hello Garry

I think thats not a big problem, you could just get her parents to write on 888 forms and say that your guys living with them that should be enough


----------



## Ria

*Patiently Waiting*

Hi everyone..its good to see that everyone's PR is coming along nicely (some slowly some quickly)..
I think mine is still a fairway away anyway but im trying to get all the evidences along the way so when the time comes I will have everything they need.
Just to give everyone a background, I first applied for my 309 from Jakarta on 16th Oct 2012, I was granted the TR on 28th March 2013 and moved to Melbourne on July 2013.
With the information I gathered I assume I should be expecting the papers approximately Aug 2014. Is that correct? The papers will coming from the DIAC in Melbourne is that right?
Im telling myself, it will come soon enough, it will come soon enough.
I just so looking forward to having proper job with the permanent residency.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## richh1833

Just applied for 820 in Sydney. Does anyone know how busy they are? Also, how long does it take them to send out confirmation letters? Money was withdrawn today so I wanted to make sure that I don't end up without a letter.

Does anyone also know how the Bridging Visa may work? My wife has been offered a permanent position. under the PMV she was allowed to work, so I assume that the same rights carry over to BVA?


----------



## CollegeGirl

richh1833 said:


> Just applied for 820 in Sydney. Does anyone know how busy they are? Also, how long does it take them to send out confirmation letters? Money was withdrawn today so I wanted to make sure that I don't end up without a letter.
> 
> Does anyone also know how the Bridging Visa may work? My wife has been offered a permanent position. under the PMV she was allowed to work, so I assume that the same rights carry over to BVA?


Hi Rich. Welcome to the forum.

It's good your wife is there on the PMV already. PMV to 820 applications are generally taking just a few weeks to a couple of months right now, so chances are she'll have her 820 in hand in no time. Bridging Visas do come with full work rights for partner visa applicants these days, but she probably won't have to be on one very long anyway given how fast these applications are being processed. You might have a grant at the same time you have a confirmation letter, lol.


----------



## richh1833

Woohoo. 3 day grant time. Decision ready application. sent on the 21/10/2013, got the grant email on the 24/10/2013!

Does anyone know what does UK Class mean? Partner Temporary (UK class)? Also how does the transition from 820 -> 801 work?


----------



## CollegeGirl

richh1833 said:


> Woohoo. 3 day grant time. Decision ready application. sent on the 21/10/2013, got the grant email on the 24/10/2013!
> 
> Does anyone know what does UK Class mean? Partner Temporary (UK class)? Also how does the transition from 820 -> 801 work?


Are you sure it says UK class? Never seen that anywhere before. Anyway, it doesn't matter. She's got her 820. Woot! Two years after she *applied* for the 820 she'll be eligible for Permanent Residency (801). Two months before, they'll send her paperwork to fill out, so make sure you keep your address current with them.


----------



## tulauras

Class UK is another name for 820 and Class BS is the other name for 801 - I think they're outdated though.


----------



## richh1833

Great thanks guys! Good luck to everyone. 3 days! is that a record?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Believe it or not, not for this type of visa (PMV to 820). But it is great!


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Are you sure it says UK class? Never seen that anywhere before. Anyway, it doesn't matter. She's got her 820. Woot! Two years after she *applied* for the 820 she'll be eligible for Permanent Residency (801). Two months before, they'll send her paperwork to fill out, so make sure you keep your address current with them.


From the second stage partner checklist UK = 820 and UF = 309 http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

Applicants who applied within Australia for a Class UK (Partner - Residence) (subclass 820) 
temporary partner visa should submit their additional information or documents to the Partner 
(Permanent) Processing Centre Melbourne: 
Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Melbourne 
Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
GPO Box 241 
MELBOURNE VIC 3001

Applicants who applied outside of Australia for a Class UF (Partner - Migrant) (subclass 
309) temporary partner visa should submit their additional information or documents to the 
Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane: 
Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane 
Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
GPO Box 9984 
BRISBANE QLD 4001

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I went and looked that up after it was mentioned. It's just not something mentioned much here so I'd never noticed it.  Good to see you posting, Ktty!


----------



## dashboom

*Partner Visa and Visitor visa at the same time*

Dear Members and Seniors, Moderators

I am Aus Resident and want to apply for partner visa for my wife (she's in India).
My stay in Aus is not more than six months. I am in Aus right now
My queries are :
1. Can I apply for Visitor visa for my wife just after getting the file number for Partner visa application (as it is given on the spot at VFS office after lodging)
2. Can I apply for a Visitor visa for six months. What are the chance of approval in case of 6 months visitor visa.
3. Our marriage is nearly 3 years old, would it be any positive impact on Visitor or Partner visa. We have all evidences of supporting our relation.
Its really very hard to live without her.... any help will be highly appreciated...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately if you are an Australian Permanent Resident, you cannot sponsor anyone for a partner visa until you qualify as being "usually resident," which generally means having lived there for two years. 

If you've been married that long, is there a reason you didn't add your wife to the application for your PR visa? That's how it should have been done (unless the visa was granted before you were married?)


----------



## dashboom

Thanks for reply CollegeGirl
Actually I got my PR visa in 2009 and validated it in Aug 2010 and stayed for three weeks only in Aus.
After visiting i got married in Nov 2010. And now in Aus for four months. That is the case. But some people have their successful spouse visa with a short stay less than a year. Can you please elaborate the conditions.
I appreciate you help..


----------



## CollegeGirl

People who are citizens can sponsor for spouse visas any time they want. People who are permanent residents must be "usually resident." Registered Migration Agent Mark Northam posts here, and he posted this about the topic. I'd suggest reading it:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/19663-wife-visa.html#post87838

Looks like you might be able to make a case for you being "usually resident" but that it would depend on the Case Officer and you might need help from a professional migration agent to have any chance at all.


----------



## dashboom

Thanks college girl
It helps a lot.
Could you please say something for the visitor visa question. 
Can i apply for my wife's 6 months visitor visa.
Have you experienced such case in which 6 months visitor is applied or granted for a spouse.
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, it can happen. Usually it's harder for high risk countries, but you have a better chance if you've already applied for a partner visa.


----------



## dashboom

Thanks a lot College girl.... You people are really very helpful for applicants...
I appreciate a lot


----------



## laynag

Gjgjhfjgjfgh


----------



## Emily88

Hi laynag 
Immi will send the paper to you 2 months before 2 year and asking about how was your relationship since your 820 visa granted and you need to sign send them back within 60 days and wait for your 801 to be grant. ( yes you should kept the old evidence and gathering them again for that to confirm your relationship is real)


----------



## laynag

Excellent thanks for your reply


----------



## dashboom

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, it can happen. Usually it's harder for high risk countries, but you have a better chance if you've already applied for a partner visa.


Dear Collegegirl

Please advice me about this
1. I am going to apply for PR for before visitor. How to give reference of PR (applied) case in Visitor Visa application. If it is any reference number then where to mention it, in cover letter or any question form 1419.

2. My wife will submit her spouse visa at VFS office in India. I have heard that VFS office gives file number on the spot, but dont know is it the VFS file number only or embassy file number is also same.?
or should she wait for receiving the spouse visa file by embassy before lodging visitor visa application.

I appreciate you advice
Thanks


----------



## dashboom

I apperciate if Any experienced member from India could help on these topics also
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

dashboom said:


> Dear Collegegirl
> 
> Please advice me about this
> 1. I am going to apply for PR for before visitor. How to give reference of PR (applied) case in Visitor Visa application. If it is any reference number then where to mention it, in cover letter or any question form 1419.
> 
> 2. My wife will submit her spouse visa at VFS office in India. I have heard that VFS office gives file number on the spot, but dont know is it the VFS file number only or embassy file number is also same.?
> or should she wait for receiving the spouse visa file by embassy before lodging visitor visa application.
> 
> I appreciate you advice
> Thanks


Unfortunately the best way to go about it varies by embassy, and I'm not familiar enough with your embassy to advise. Hopefully someone else here can help.


----------



## dashboom

Thanks for replying College gilr


----------



## Helenn

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know the current processing time for the permanent partner visa in Brisbane? The letter I received stated 6-8 months... But I've seen so many people saying it only takes a couple of weeks, or people saying it took a lot longer than 8 months...
I applied for my parter visa on the 12th of January, 2012 in the Netherlands. About 4 weeks later my provisional visa was approved. On the 5th of October, 2013 I received a letter from the Department of Immigration to supply more information for processing the 2nd stage of this visa. I should receive my AFP check this week in the post, and then I will send all the paperwork to the Brisbane processing centre. 
Hope anyone can share their recent experience with the Brisbane processing centre. 
Thanks


----------



## philipg

Helenn said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone know the current processing time for the permanent partner visa in Brisbane? The letter I received stated 6-8 months... But I've seen so many people saying it only takes a couple of weeks, or people saying it took a lot longer than 8 months...
> I applied for my partner visa on the 12th of January, 2012 in the Netherlands. About 4 weeks later my provisional visa was approved. On the 5th of October, 2013 I received a letter from the Department of Immigration to supply more information for processing the 2nd stage of this visa. I should receive my AFP check this week in the post, and then I will send all the paperwork to the Brisbane processing centre.
> Hope anyone can share their recent experience with the Brisbane processing centre.
> Thanks


Hello Helenn

If you mean by provisional visa, the subclass 300, then your subclass 820 or temporary residency visa may only take a few weeks if processed in Brisbane.

My wife's subclass 820 was granted in less than a month from application. She had her subclass 300 when she arrived in Australia and applied onshore.


----------



## sep2011

i heard that all the visa 801 applications are processing in mel??? i m not sure. but most of the applications are granted in 3 months.


----------



## Helenn

Thanks for sharing.
No I'm on visa subclass 309, a provisional/temporary partner visa lodged off shore. The permanent partner visa with this visa is subclass 100.


----------



## sep2011

hi guys , any approved new for 801visa recently ?


----------



## DylanW

I got my 801 in May, a little while ago


----------



## sep2011

thanks for sharing. but i am looking for the new grant ~~~


----------



## koalabear

DylanW said:


> I got my 801 in May, a little while ago


Wow rarely seeing people after getting permanent visa (i.e 801) who still continue follow up posting here.


----------



## sep2011

hi kalabear, r u waiting for visa 801 as well? when is ur eligibility date?


----------



## sep2011

50 days waiting！！！


----------



## CollegeGirl

What is making you so anxious to get your grant, sep2011? 50 days is really not much, and you have full work rights, full travel rights, and you get to wake up to your partner every morning, which is more than many of us on this board can say. Take a deep breath.


----------



## sep2011

my partner is in UK right now, and we really wanna spend our new year and Xmas with our family this christmas. that the reason i am so anxious!


----------



## sep2011

I understand the visa rights with 820 visa, but we really wanna everything settle down so that we can plan our next steps. thanks for the advice and encouragement, collegegirl!


----------



## danegirl

sep2011 said:


> my partner is in UK right now, and we really wanna spend our new year and Xmas with our family this christmas. that the reason i am so anxious!


But..you have full travel rights on your 820 and you can be anywhere in the world when your 801 is granted, so why are you anxious about this?


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's what I was trying to figure out, danegirl.


----------



## richardlangley

Yes, iam in the same situation as sep2011's, i have got my more information requirement letter in august 2013, and i am still waiting for my 801 pr up to today. i understand that i am fully able to travel, but the nerves that they might contact me and ask for more info while i am away just really put me off.i want to settle down this stress and enjoy a good relaxing holiday, rather than one with everyday worrying and scaring ourselves sth may go wrong.i think that's why, any advice for us guys?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Richard - why not just ensure they have your contact information while you travel? There's no need to sit around waiting.


----------



## MBK2

Aineko said:


> Today is the happy day!  My visa got approved, so I am now a permanent resident. And I have to say I'm absolutely amazed by the quality of service from DIAC. We requested urgent processing because I want to go back to study end of July and of course need to be a domestic student since we can't afford international fees. We were informed straight away (back in May, when we lodged our second stage documents) that they will process our application as soon as legally possible - after the two year waiting period. My two years ended three days ago and I got the email this morning as well as the call from the CO to inform me that she had included scanned copy of a letter so I can inform uni straight away and don't have to wait until the hard copy arrives by post. I ran to Uni straight after getting the news .
> 
> If someone's wondering, we sent only what they asked for, without including any additional evidence.


Hi there,

I am in the same situation as you. I want to start studying as a domestic student in Australia. I have submitted a letter expressing this wish with my 2nd stage visa processing forms. Also submitted the official email from the university which offered me a interview for Medical school. Was ur processing done in Melbourne or Brisbane? Its Brisbane for me....lets hope my case officer is as considerate as yours was. My eligibility date is 13th Dec 2013 and if I want to start studying this upcoming semester, I need a decision on my PR by early Jan 2014.

I just got the "acknowledgement card" back 2weeks after I sent in the documents. No other communication...don't know if a case officer has been allocated yet.

Any tips Aineko? Or anyone who was in a similar situation?


----------



## sep2011

no need for 801 visa applicant to do medical check unless they ask u to do so~~~ may i ask ur elligibility date for 801 visa?


----------



## ccpro

MBK2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. I want to start studying as a domestic student in Australia. I have submitted a letter expressing this wish with my 2nd stage visa processing forms. Also submitted the official email from the university which offered me a interview for Medical school. Was ur processing done in Melbourne or Brisbane? Its Brisbane for me....lets hope my case officer is as considerate as yours was. My eligibility date is 13th Dec 2013 and if I want to start studying this upcoming semester, I need a decision on my PR by early Jan 2014.
> 
> I just got the "acknowledgement card" back 2weeks after I sent in the documents. No other communication...don't know if a case officer has been allocated yet.
> 
> Any tips Aineko? Or anyone who was in a similar situation?


I had the same issue as you do. I was hoping to start uni as a domestic student next year and I needed PR to be approved to apply uni in September. I went ahead and applied uni anyway. I wrote a cover letter explaining the situation when I sent my application. I don't think it really made it faster or slower for me.

Usually you will get the acknowledge card soon after they receive your application. Unless there is outstanding documents, they don't normally contact you.

I am afraid you may be pushing your luck to have the visa early Jan. I observed members' 801/100 grant here, and my conclusion is that it takes roughly 2 months and a bit from the eligible date to be granted PR. Also there is Xmas holiday and New Year holiday, it doesn't help visa processing faster. I don't wanna put you down but just be prepared that it may not happen when you want it to be. Of course I wish I am wrong for the timeline. Plus everyone's different. Good luck with your visa!


----------



## ccpro

I understand how sep2011 feels. The partner visa isn't an easy path to be on. When you are so close to the end to have the PR, you get more anxious because you just want it to be over and done with. You know its gonna happen any day that's why it makes you on your nerve. It doesn't really make much difference from having 801/309, its just that finally there is some peace in your head. 

When you get the PR, you feel so excited. After a while, it just wears off and you go back to your normal life as if nothing happened to a point that you actually forgot you went through the visa limbo, that's what it is for me anyway.


----------



## MBK2

ccpro said:


> I had the same issue as you do. I was hoping to start uni as a domestic student next year and I needed PR to be approved to apply uni in September. I went ahead and applied uni anyway. I wrote a cover letter explaining the situation when I sent my application. I don't think it really made it faster or slower for me.
> 
> Usually you will get the acknowledge card soon after they receive your application. Unless there is outstanding documents, they don't normally contact you.
> 
> I am afraid you may be pushing your luck to have the visa early Jan. I observed members' 801/100 grant here, and my conclusion is that it takes roughly 2 months and a bit from the eligible date to be granted PR. Also there is Xmas holiday and New Year holiday, it doesn't help visa processing faster. I don't wanna put you down but just be prepared that it may not happen when you want it to be. Of course I wish I am wrong for the timeline. Plus everyone's different. Good luck with your visa!


Hi ccpro,

Thanks for your reply. 
I was just being hopeful after reading Aienco's case. (the case I quoted in the last post). Her/His PR was granted just ***3days*** after eligibility date. No case is identical...so...all we can do is hope. Do you have your PR now? How long did the processing take for you? I applied offshore...so my processing centre is Brisbane. Yours was Melbourne I suppose?


----------



## ccpro

I got my PR on 1 Nov. it took 2 months and a few days from my eligible date. It was the Melbourne centre that I applied to. Good luck to you, hope ur the lucky one like Aienco.


----------



## sep2011

ccpro said:


> I understand how sep2011 feels. The partner visa isn't an easy path to be on. When you are so close to the end to have the PR, you get more anxious because you just want it to be over and done with. You know its gonna happen any day that's why it makes you on your nerve. It doesn't really make much difference from having 801/309, its just that finally there is some peace in your head.
> 
> When you get the PR, you feel so excited. After a while, it just wears off and you go back to your normal life as if nothing happened to a point that you actually forgot you went through the visa limbo, that's what it is for me anyway.


thanks for ur understanding~~~  that's exactly how i feel. to be honest , this is the longest Nov in my life ever~~ but I am trying to get this visa thing out of my mind, coz i wanna enjoy my everyday while waiting for the visa.anyway, glad u still come back here and give some ideas for us. so nice of u! thanks! u have a great weekend!


----------



## preeth45

Hello all, 
This is my first post on the forum, I have applied for the 2nd stage visa sub class 100. The thing is, I did not update the dept with my new address and hence didnt get any communication on processing my 2nd stage visa...so I had to call the dept once the 2 yr wait was over and they gave me a link stating the forms that I had to fill and send along with the 929. First I sent the 929, then I have sent the following : 
Statutory Declaration - Applicant 
Statutory Declaration – Sponsor
Two 888 forms with supporting evidence 
Original NPC – Applicant
Acknowledgement Card – Applicant
Certified Copies of most recent passport pages – Applicant
Certified Copies of most recent passport pages – Sponsor
Certified Copy of our Marriage Certificate
Evidence of financial commitment
A letter from the bank showing the third part signatory account – Applicant & Sponsor
Copy of our rental agreement – Applicant & Sponsor
Water bill – Applicant & Sponsor
Internet bill, old phone bills – Applicant
Electricity bill – Sponsor
Evidence of our social commitment
Some flight iteneraries and tickets & Photos to show the places we visited together.

Is there anything that I may have missed and I submitted to the address that was given on the Checklist,
Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
GPO Box 9984
BRISBANE QLD 4001
on last Tuesday on register post and it has been delivered on Wednesday. 
So how long will it take for a case officer to be assigned & I guess reading from the posts, its again gonna be a long ride like the 309 visa  Wishing everyone here luck and hoping for the best! 
Thanks and sorry for the long post!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No - it should actually only be 3-4 months, max, luckily.  I haven't seen the second-stage checklist so I can't comment on what you've included in what you sent - but this part of things is much easier than the first part. All they're doing is reassessing your case and confirming your relationship is still genuine and ongoing.


----------



## preeth45

Thanks for the reply  Well the checklist can be found by googling the following (sorry I am unable to add links ) "_ checklist for 2nd stage partner visa processing australia _" ...Yup hopefully at the earliest.... as I dont have an CO allocated yet, any idea how long will that take?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No - but it doesn't really matter, honestly. With only a few months' wait, there's nothing that would require you to know who your CO was anyway.


----------



## preeth45

Thanks for the prompt replies  Collegegirl...well I received the acknowledgement card yesterday through mail. It was exactly the way I sent it.... just with my address...I expected some kind of say a stamp or something under the area that said : Partner processing centre..... but it was just blank.... is it meant to be like that? 
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## ccpro

The acknowledgement card is supposed to be blank. Mine got stamped the date they received my application. The card is just to let you know they receive your application.


----------



## preeth45

Thanks for the reply, mine was totally blank, without a stamp even....that's why I am concerned. I got it the way I sent it.... does that mean, they don't know for what reason I have sent my application or something like that? As I had missed my communication to send my second stage of partner visa, I was unsure of what to send...So i called them up and thy sent the link along with the calculator and hence I submitted the applications that was asked there. I read in other posts that people have submitted form 80. Is it necessary for me to submit that?


----------



## ccpro

Of course they know why you sent the application otherwise they wouldn't have sent you the card! If you send everything on the checklist on the Internet, you will be fine. Form 80 is not needed. I didn't submit one and it was all fine.


----------



## preeth45

Yup ... makes sense.... just too worried.... thats all... my first stage took me 7 months just because my case officer required some docs from another country I stayed in , but that was 10 yrs before their stated time. We had to argue and then they finally agreed it wasnt necessary and finally granted my visa  So I am just extra careful this time as I dont want any delays  Thanks once again!


----------



## Eizzi

MrMessy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens if we haven't responded to DIAC on the second stage 801 application within the 60 day timeframe?
> 
> I know we should just ask for an extension but I'm curious because my partner has decided they will cancel her visa if she doesn't respond in time but she can't explain to me where she got that idea from.
> 
> Cheers


If I remember correctly, if you don't submit the necessary docs within 60 days they just judge your application without that missing evidence. I don't think it's a guaranteed refusal, but if they have no proof of your continued relationship (the stat decs/888s/etc) or the AFP check for the in-between time, you might get refused based on lack of evidence. I would defo get on the phone for that extension and also update your address. This is exactly why they ask you at the time of your TR visa grant to keep your current address details updated! 

(I am aware that this was asked a while ago, enough to be redundant for the OP, but I thought others with a similar question might look for an answer)


----------



## Eizzi

This is mostly for my peace of mind. If I were to get a job interstate during my time as TR, I'm assuming that as long as I provided evidence that we are still de facto (time together back at home or travelling together when I'm not working, stat decs explaining it all, 888s, still on bills at our shared address, still getting paid into our shared account from which household expenses are taken from, etc), it wouldn't be a problem with regards to being granted PR when the time comes?

Cheers


----------



## mcsyl

ccpro said:


> I got my PR on 1 Nov. it took 2 months and a few days from my eligible date. It was the Melbourne centre that I applied to. Good luck to you, hope ur the lucky one like Aienco.


Hi ccpro,

Can I ask when was your eligible date?
Mine was on the 7th of Sep 2013 so I am kind of waiting for my PR

Many thanks


----------



## Fly hawk

Hi everyone!any visa grant for subclass 100 or 801 so far recently??i m waiting patiently.my eligible date was 11th of nov.


----------



## Fly hawk

Hi all.any recent grant of 100 or 801 or anyone got a co allocated??


----------



## jay86

Im Still waiting. My eligibilty date is 5/10


----------



## mcsyl

And I am still waiting. Eligible date 7th of Sep


----------



## Fly hawk

Hi everyone today I m over the moon.my pr granted toda which is subclass 100.so I m officially an Aussie now...yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Fly hawk

Party timeee


----------



## jay86

Hey guys I have just checked vevo and guess what my pr is granted yesterday. Time for a party.


----------



## preeth45

Hi everyone,
I checked VEVO and it was giving me errors , so I called up the department and I got to know that my PR grant (visa 100) has been decided 4 days ago. I am so happy !! Its has been insanely quick! 

Thanks to collegegirl and others who took the time to answer to my queries in here and all the best to others! 

Cheers!


----------



## CollegeGirl

So many approvals all at once! Great news!!! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## kirstyeric

That is so exciting! Congratulations, And to think you are 16 days ahead of us gives me hope ours will be through before christmas!!


----------



## DylanW

koalabear said:


> Wow rarely seeing people after getting permanent visa (i.e 801) who still continue follow up posting here.


Hehe I am a moderator here so I will be around a bit.


----------



## MBK2

My eligibility date is on the 13th of Dec, 8days to go!

There are about 7-8 business days prior to Christmas....lets see how long it takes for me to get PR!

Details: offshore applicant, so processing centre in Brisbane.


----------



## harumi23

Hi everyone. Just wanna ask advise on evidence i can provide for social aspect. Thanks!


----------



## preeth45

harumi23 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanna ask advise on evidence i can provide for social aspect. Thanks!


Hi there,
I provided them with a printout of email invite on both names (my husband & mine) , emails addressed to both of us , and if you have none of these ,photos will do the talking. I printed out like 20 photos , 2per page & wrote the name of the place & time, social dinners, birthday parties etc.
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## harumi23

Thanks for the reply preeth45, ill do the one with the photos


----------



## hokeiwon

Hi, guys, I just called the partnership department few days ago and asked about the processing time about Visa 801. After providing the client ID, the operator told me that my case has been assigned to a case officer, however, he (the case officer) has not heard the case yet. I think he has other cases in hand, therefore, I have to join a queue for case comes up. By the way, my eligibility date is November 16th 2013, therefore, the cases before my eligibility date should be assigned to case officers, hope my information can help others here.


----------



## WSD11

*Nov 11*

Hi, I am new to the forum, my eligible date for 801 is mid Nov, Hope to see something soon.


----------



## WSD11

BTW, does anyone have any experience with how IMMI ask for extra info, will they use the Post or email (when I authorized for using email)?


----------



## 143bongo

*Mr*

Hi everyone first timmer
is there anyone out their help me!!! can anyone please please tell me what is nxt stage after ur national security chq done/cleared. medical n biometric done ages agoo for partner visa 300
appricated guys 
thank you


----------



## 143bongo

*Mr*

Hi everyone first timmer
is there anyone out their help me!!! can anyone please please tell me what is nxt stage after ur national security chq done/cleared. medical n biometric done ages agoo for partner visa 300. 
appricated guys 
thank you


----------



## WSD11

143bongo said:


> Hi everyone first timmer
> is there anyone out their help me!!! can anyone please please tell me what is nxt stage after ur national security chq done/cleared. medical n biometric done ages agoo for partner visa 300.
> appricated guys
> thank you


Hi, Not sure about partner Visa 300, but for my 820, it was a few months before a Case Officer was assigned and that is when they either ask for extra information, or if no extra information required, there will be no communication until the decision is made.


----------



## guajira

*prospective marriage visa*

Hi

i am a colombian girl and my boyfriend is australian we want to apply to prospective marriage visa on january 2014. we got a 2 years of a relationship and we met in person he was with me in colombia for 6 months and then i went to australia for 3 months with a tourism visa i have a lot photos and talks on facebook skype etc

my question is ... i have a daughter and she is 6 years old, i don't have a complete custody but her father give me a letter saying he allows she goes with me to australia permanently. This letter is a evidence enough ?

also i am scared because when the embassy called me for a tourism visa they asked me if he was my boyfriend and i lied  i don't know if that could be a problem now.

this process can be overwhelming and i really want to start my family with my boyfriend soon

I really appreciate any advice or comments


----------



## preeth45

143bongo said:


> Hi everyone first timmer
> is there anyone out their help me!!! can anyone please please tell me what is nxt stage after ur national security chq done/cleared. medical n biometric done ages agoo for partner visa 300
> appricated guys
> thank you


Hey
Not sure if you meant 309 partner visa.... If it is then , as per your info, and as the other member WSD11, stated, no communication will be provided until they require something. Usually the waiting period is 12 months....so if you have crossed that limit, then you can call up the AHC in your region and ask them. If not you have got to wait.  Unfortunately nothing can be done about it. This is my opinion  
Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

guajira said:


> Hi
> 
> i am a colombian girl and my boyfriend is australian we want to apply to prospective marriage visa on january 2014. we got a 2 years of a relationship and we met in person he was with me in colombia for 6 months and then i went to australia for 3 months with a tourism visa i have a lot photos and talks on facebook skype etc
> 
> my question is ... i have a daughter and she is 6 years old, i don't have a complete custody but her father give me a letter saying he allows she goes with me to australia permanently. This letter is a evidence enough ?
> 
> also i am scared because when the embassy called me for a tourism visa they asked me if he was my boyfriend and i lied  i don't know if that could be a problem now.
> 
> this process can be overwhelming and i really want to start my family with my boyfriend soon
> 
> I really appreciate any advice or comments


I would highly suggest contacting a professional migration agent. Never, ever lie to Immigration - that's fraud. In this case, there's a good chance it could result in the denial of your PMV. You need professional help now, in my opinion.


----------



## MBK2

I was trying to check VEVO, but its saying that my visa grant number does not match my passport number. BUT I have used this for hundreds of times before....makes me wonder if my PR was granted!!!

Trying to call immigration....but its already 4:30pm here, so I guess the call won't go through today. I didn't get any email either...

For people who already got PR, did VEVO show error for you guys too?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I have seen people say that's what happens... keeping my fingers crossed for you that that's what it means!


----------



## MBK2

MBK2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. I want to start studying as a domestic student in Australia. I have submitted a letter expressing this wish with my 2nd stage visa processing forms. Also submitted the official email from the university which offered me a interview for Medical school. Was ur processing done in Melbourne or Brisbane? Its Brisbane for me....lets hope my case officer is as considerate as yours was. My eligibility date is 13th Dec 2013 and if I want to start studying this upcoming semester, I need a decision on my PR by early Jan 2014.
> 
> I just got the "acknowledgement card" back 2weeks after I sent in the documents. No other communication...don't know if a case officer has been allocated yet.
> 
> Any tips Aineko? Or anyone who was in a similar situation?


OMG! Yes YES!

I'm an Aussie PR now! 
So... I was on hold for 30mins and then the lady gave me a generic password to login to VEVO and Tadaa...!

My eligibility date was 13th Dec, which was a Friday, and today is 17th Dec, Tuesday. My PR was granted within 2working days! God bless my case officer for being so kind and understanding. I submitted a lot of details regarding my university admission. Originally i submitted the interview offer that was sent from the university. The interview went well and I was offered a spot at Monash. So I printed and mailed it offer letter a week ago...and today I found out that my PR was granted. I checked yesterday and it wasn't approved yet....just happened today!

Thank God! So grateful! Now moving on... need to contact the university about my status change...and lets see if they transfer me to a domestic spot!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Miri24

Hello,

does anyone know how it works when you've been together more than 3 years that you might be eligible for your PR straight instead of going for TR first? Do I need to so something else or just apply the normal way and they see it automatically from the forms where I stated when the relationship started?

And I'm currently on a student visa and wanting to withdraw as soon as we lodged the application. My next term starts at the beginning of Jan and I really want to avoid paying the tuition fees again but I'm not sure if we can manage to apply before as I'm still waiting for some docs from Germany. Does anyone know how long it takes until the school informs immigration as I do not want to withdraw and then maybe apply 2 weeks later or so… Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## tulauras

If you withdraw from study, does your student visa get cancelled? If so, your BVA will get cancelled too - it will only kick in once your student visa naturally expires. 

Your other option is going on a BVE, but then you have no work rights, no travel rights etc...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Eek, I would really rethink the way you've planned this. When you don't enroll for your next course, your student visa will be cancelled, and your Bridging Visa A along with it. You'll find yourself illegally in the country, and you'll have to apply for a Bridging Visa E, which will not allow you any work or travel rights, and the time you've spent in Australia previously will no longer count towards your citizenship. It's a really bad way to go and you should avoid it if you can...

And less importantly, to answer your question, they'll consider you automatically, though it certainly wouldn't hurt to add a cover letter (or include in your relationship statement) that you'd like to be considered for permanent residency right away since you meet the requirement. (Also, you'll only qualify if you've actually been married or de facto (with evidence of being de facto/living together) for three years. Not just "together" for three years.)


----------



## Miri24

Hmm, I'm still enrolled just on holidays at the moment and it starts again on the 6th or 7th of Jan... We r pretty much done with the application only 2 docs left so I might lodge the application and hand them in as soon as I got them... So BVA kicks in when my student visa would normally expire even when I don't study anymore once I applied? It expires in march14 ...
I did have something similar before, I finished one course in dec 11 and enrolled in a new school which started feb12.. I went overseas in between and had no probs at immigration even though I was just enrolled in the new school and the previous one was cancelled.. That's why I thought you have like some kind of time frame in between to make up your mind or something?!

All very confusing...

And we've started our relationship in dec 10, have pics and hotel bookings etc for that time but moved together may11... I don't move in with my partner right after we met?! I might write that cover letter explaining it thanks for that


----------



## CollegeGirl

Explaining it won't help. The period between when you met and when you moved in will be considered "dating," and they won't put you through straight to permanent residency, I'm afraid. I'm just full of bad news tonight, apparently.


----------



## WSD11

Miri24 said:


> Hmm, I'm still enrolled just on holidays at the moment and it starts again on the 6th or 7th of Jan... We r pretty much done with the application only 2 docs left so I might lodge the application and hand them in as soon as I got them... So BVA kicks in when my student visa would normally expire even when I don't study anymore once I applied? It expires in march14 ...
> I did have something similar before, I finished one course in dec 11 and enrolled in a new school which started feb12.. I went overseas in between and had no probs at immigration even though I was just enrolled in the new school and the previous one was cancelled.. That's why I thought you have like some kind of time frame in between to make up your mind or something?!
> 
> All very confusing...
> 
> And we've started our relationship in dec 10, have pics and hotel bookings etc for that time but moved together may11... I don't move in with my partner right after we met?! I might write that cover letter explaining it thanks for that


From my understanding, you will need a cover letter requesting immediate PR, and if the request was accepted, it will mean that you will be considered for immediate PR and does not mean you will get it immediately.


----------



## tulauras

So if your student visa expires in march, I would enrol, apply for the visa, let your student visa expire THEN withdraw - ie in the time between your visa expiry and the census date on March 31 (presumably when you have to pay fees). Is this possible for you? If not I'd take paying a semester's fees over being on a BVE.


----------



## tulauras

As an aside, I love when I have Australia-specific knowledge, as it's really all I can add on top of CG's excellent understanding of our migration system


----------



## Miri24

I'm already enrolled.. That college works a little different... I have 4 terms meaning I have to pay my tuition fees by this month to study from jan till March... The term starts on the 7th of jan so if I apply before because everything is done except 2 docs I'm still waiting for.. What I wanted to do if I'm not receiving the docs in time, I'll apply and withdraw from my course on the first day it starts.. And hand the remaining docs in as soon as I get them... Wanted to avoid it but it takes longer as estimated.. Been waiting fr my Aussie police check over a month and I applied online and received a confirmation 2 days later that they will send it asap but still haven't received it..
Isn't it possible they way I'm planning to do it?
I'm studying because I had to so would love to avoid paying the fees again...


----------



## Miri24

As far as I know I would stay on a student visa till it expires the normal way but can't I go on a BVA if I wish to do so once I lodged the application? I


----------



## Kate

Hi there all! I am new here and am glad to see I am not the only one who is frustrated with the time frame on this Visa. I applied for a 309 back in April 2013 and have heard nothing! I have been with my husband 13 years, married for 8 and we have a son. I have a heart condition that I worry might be causing the delay, have had 2 open heart surgeries for a congenital defect and will probably need another somewhere down the line. Anyone have any experience or know anything about this sort of thing??


----------



## tulauras

Miri24 said:


> As far as I know I would stay on a student visa till it expires the normal way but can't I go on a BVA if I wish to do so once I lodged the application? I


No, you can't. You will only be on a BVA once your student visa expires naturally, not once you apply for the partner visa. If your student visa is cancelled (because you are not studying), your BVA will be cancelled too.


----------



## Miri24

uhhhh… I did not know that.. That means, I need to study at least one more term that my student VISA expires in march and I'll then be able to switch to a BVA, otherwise I'll be on a BVE which I don't want… ? correct?!
Well, that's bad news .. But thanks for the clarification..


----------



## Aineko

MBK2 said:


> OMG! Yes YES!
> 
> I'm an Aussie PR now!
> So... I was on hold for 30mins and then the lady gave me a generic password to login to VEVO and Tadaa...!
> 
> My eligibility date was 13th Dec, which was a Friday, and today is 17th Dec, Tuesday. My PR was granted within 2working days! God bless my case officer for being so kind and understanding. I submitted a lot of details regarding my university admission. Originally i submitted the interview offer that was sent from the university. The interview went well and I was offered a spot at Monash. So I printed and mailed it offer letter a week ago...and today I found out that my PR was granted. I checked yesterday and it wasn't approved yet....just happened today!
> 
> Thank God! So grateful! Now moving on... need to contact the university about my status change...and lets see if they transfer me to a domestic spot!
> 
> Good Luck to all!


omg, I'm so sorry, I haven't checked these boards in ages!
I'm really happy for you! same situation like mine.
it confirms that DIAC is very considerate in these cases.
I'm at MOnash, too . Good luck with your studies.


----------



## get2sudhis

Hi,

I am the Primary applicant , but I would like to know that if my wife also requires to submit some certificate stating that she has completed her last degree in English language?
One of my friends told me that even if I am the primary applicant, in the later process, I would need to submit some proof showing that whatever degree my wife has completed - It is in English Language.
DO I need to do this?
Also fyi - My wife has completed her Bachelors in Education(BEd) and then she has a Masters in English Literature from an Indian University.

As of now, I have submitted the EOI and waiting. Kindly advice.

Regards,
Sudhir S


----------



## MBK2

Aineko said:


> omg, I'm so sorry, I haven't checked these boards in ages!
> I'm really happy for you! same situation like mine.
> it confirms that DIAC is very considerate in these cases.
> I'm at MOnash, too . Good luck with your studies.


Thanks Aineko! 
yes, they seem to be very considerate in this regard, provided all the docs and evidence is in line.
I went through the entire thread and found your comment, last year. It gave me some hope and when my time came I submitted the evidence from uni with my aplication. Thanks for that post, I probably wouldn't have taken that initiative if not for your post from so long ago!


----------



## alex997

preeth45 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I checked VEVO and it was giving me errors , so I called up the department and I got to know that my PR grant (visa 100) has been decided 4 days ago. I am so happy !! Its has been insanely quick!
> 
> Thanks to collegegirl and others who took the time to answer to my queries in here and all the best to others!
> 
> Cheers!


 Hello,
Congratulations on your visa.
Was your processing centre,Melbourne or Brisbane?

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## chrissy

hello everyone, i got a letter from immi last week requesting for more information for my permanent visa application. i only received one page letter, it doesnt have any application forms to be filled up. it states here that we require additional information that covers your circumstances since you were granted the temporary partner visa. 
the documents that the immi listed on this letter were stat dec from my sponsor stating that the relationship is geniune and continuing and a copy of sponsor's identity.

my question is: do i need to submit these forms again such as 47sp/40sp, stat dec from friends and family, character assessment (i submitted all these forms when i did my application for temporary visa 2 years ago).
hope someone can help me.. thanks heaps!!!


----------



## chicken999

I don't believe so just send them what they ask for


----------



## chrissy

chicken999 said:


> I don't believe so just send them what they ask for


thanks for the quick reply...

just one more question, i just dont understand about the acknowledgement card, when can we receive one? after submitting all the docs?

thank you


----------



## chicken999

I havnt heard any mention of an acknowledgment card can't help u on that one


----------



## ccpro

chrissy said:


> hello everyone, i got a letter from immi last week requesting for more information for my permanent visa application. i only received one page letter, it doesnt have any application forms to be filled up. it states here that we require additional information that covers your circumstances since you were granted the temporary partner visa.
> the documents that the immi listed on this letter were stat dec from my sponsor stating that the relationship is geniune and continuing and a copy of sponsor's identity.
> 
> my question is: do i need to submit these forms again such as 47sp/40sp, stat dec from friends and family, character assessment (i submitted all these forms when i did my application for temporary visa 2 years ago).
> hope someone can help me.. thanks heaps!!!


Never trust the list immi provided! They always want more than what they ask on the list. You should now provide them with evidences like you would for a 820/309 application. It should cover financial, social, household aspects etc. photos, joint bank accounts, joint utility bills, assets, rental lease will be good to show immi. 47sp/40sp are not needed, but I provided them with form888 even though they didn't ask for it. They wanna see your on going genuine relationship since the grant of temporary visa. Show them what happened in the last two years about you and your partner. You will be fine and be easily granted the pr visa. Immi just wanna 'see' your effort u made to this application. Send them the evidences ASAP to avoid further delay.

Acknowledgement card should be returned to u within a week after immi receives your application. I actually got the card after the CO contacted me for a new police check and the card was stamped with the date the CO contacted me which was three days after I sent the application.


----------



## ccpro

PS, there should be a stat dec form for the applicant and for the sponsor in the 2nd stage visa processing info pack immi sent to u. Did you fill in those? You also need to send a copy of the sponsors identity document such as certified page of passport.


----------



## chicken999

Hi I read it that he already has his 820 and this is just imi checking he is still with his wife before granting them pr. Perhaps I read it wrong? If I'm right he doesn't need to do all the for form 47 etc etc again.


----------



## chrissy

thanks for the reply, i only received a one page letter from immi, it doesnt have forms or acknowledgement card with it, just a one page letter requesting further information for the visa 801. what im doing right now is to print all the forms from immi website and the acknowledgement card then send it to them with all the evidence needed.. hopefully to comply all the requirements as soon as possible.


----------



## ccpro

I already said that 47sp and 40sp aren't required. The list didn't mention form888 but I did anyway, it's just extra evidences that may help (I didn't want them to request more evidences, that's y I was being safe than sleepy). the checklist immi sent out to people for 2nd stage processing is way too simple. When CO processes the cases they actually want quite a bit of the evidences. On the list, it only says to return the sta dec forms they provided, any changes to relationship such as marriage or separation, Id documents and police check. According to my experiences and other fellow members here, evidences that I mentioned are often required if not helpful to ensure a smoother processing.


----------



## ccpro

It's strange that immi only sent a one page letter. I got a big envelope with checklist, forms and acknowledgement card in it unless they change their policy or procedure since they just started the online system.


----------



## chicken999

Good to know. I will refer back to this thread when my time comes


----------



## ccpro

Glad to help  btw I said being safe than sleepy I meant sorry, stupid auto correct lollol


----------



## Mrs.G

Good day! I'm new to this forum. I just want to know if it is possible to travel to other country or going back home even if I am still a fiancé visa holder?


----------



## chrissy

ccpro said:


> It's strange that immi only sent a one page letter. I got a big envelope with checklist, forms and acknowledgement card in it unless they change their policy or procedure since they just started the online system.


yeah it is a bit strange,i will just follow the checklist in immi website then will see what will happen.. hopefully i will have a positive response from immi once i submitted docs.. thank you for the replies, it was a big help..


----------



## redhat79

Hello everyone,
I rang Immi before Christmast and ask if my case had been assigned to CO yet? Unlucky for me the operator didn't disclose anything, he insisted that "waiting time "is 6 to 8 months, keep waiting then. My eligible date is 30/11/13. Wondering if anyone got any thing from Immi after New Year holidays yet? Please post your update guys if you get anything, anyone got visa 801 granted?


----------



## redhat79

thank you everyone


----------



## 143bongo

*thanks*

Haapy weekend everyone 
application lodge visa 300 13th may 2013.
Ask for medical on 31may 2013 
Police report, medical n biometric everything done according to chq list
Ask for more information on 3rd december 2013 form 80. All Replied via email
Then i receive phone call from high commision about my study n work background overall. Which i gave her accordinly at the end she said to me this was a short interview conducted on behalf of CO. so guys i have a question for all u what is nxt step for!! Will i b getting a formal interview or thats it? If that was interview thenwhat is nxt step? Thank u guys for all help


----------



## brizzyizzy

..63 days and waiting..


----------



## hokeiwon

59 days and still waiting.


----------



## SamAusMig

Hi All,

Can you please advice urgently on below matter


Hi All

Below is my situation

I have got engaged with my partner 2 months ago. Basically we are legally married( We have the marriage certificate ). Only pending thing is wedding function which is going to be held on May 2014.

Currently I work in Middle East and my fiance is in my home country. I am planing to bring her here(Middle East) in May after the wedding function

I have applied for 189 independent subclass visa on November 2013 and mentioned my fiance as partner who got engaged. Right now I have applied Visa for myself only.

This Monday, the Case officer was assigned for my visa application and requested my fiance Police Clearance Certificate and Medical. CO has mentioned my fiance as non-Migrating Applicants.

My Plan is to get the Visa(PR) then go to Australia, get the stamp and come back after a few days. I have a solid job here now. So my plan is to migrate Aus permanently in December 2014. But by that time I will be married (Wedding function will be completed) and we will be living together.

.

My question is as follows

1) Can I add my partner to my current 189 visa application with the above condition ?

If so what are the evidence that I should provide (I can provide Marriage certificate and IDD mobile details bills for last 2 months . Nothing much evidence I have now) ?

If I add my partner with the above condition, Is there any risk to my visa application ?


2) If I do not include her now, is there anyway to get her partner visa after my wedding in May 2014 while I am outside Aus (Assumed that I will be granted visa for current 189 visa application)?

Your quick inputs are highly appreciated. Because I have to proceed the communication with Case Office accordingly.

Thanx in Advance


----------



## richh1833

Does anyone know if my wife needs an FBI check by the time 2nd stage comes along. Her visa was approved in Oct/2013 so we're assuming by Aug-Oct/2015 she'll get the package asking for further information. She studied in the U.S. between 2008-2012 for college so I assume its more than 12 months. Does she still need an FBI check even though she's been outside of the U.S. for so many months?

Also... is it safe to assume that its really rare for people to get denied at the 2nd stage?


----------



## Orange8122

redhat79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I rang Immi before Christmast and ask if my case had been assigned to CO yet? Unlucky for me the operator didn't disclose anything, he insisted that "waiting time "is 6 to 8 months, keep waiting then. My eligible date is 30/11/13. Wondering if anyone got any thing from Immi after New Year holidays yet? Please post your update guys if you get anything, anyone got visa 801 granted?


My eligible day is 27/10/2013. I just got an email from my Co saying that I need to call him for furthering processing my 801 application. So your case should be soon assigned to a CO. I'll update after I call him this Friday as he will be out of office tmr. 
Good luck with ur application as well.


----------



## redhat79

Thank you orange8122. Appriciated.


----------



## hokeiwon

Orange8122 said:


> My eligible day is 27/10/2013. I just got an email from my Co saying that I need to call him for furthering processing my 801 application. So your case should be soon assigned to a CO. I'll update after I call him this Friday as he will be out of office tmr.
> Good luck with ur application as well.


Thank you for your information.
I am looking forward to your good news.


----------



## Orange8122

*PR Approved*

Dear all,

Sorry for the late reply. Last weekend was busy preparing the documents for the PR. Called the officer last Friday and she was very strict and asked many detailed question such as my mother-in-law's address and my husband's mobile number, communication records with my husband during my overseas trip. I collected as many data as I could and sent some recent photos dated and indicated the people who are in the photos. Was quite worried during the weekend and sent off by the end of Sunday. 
I received email from my co confirmed there is no further documents required and my husband called her and she said the PR has been approved! I checked the VEVO, my spouse visa granted number is no longer effective. Got the register mail today and gonna pick it up tmr before go to work, it should be the letter from Immigration department Melbourne.
Time_line
27/10/2011 log in 820 application
20/03/2012 820 granted
07/08/2013 letter from Melbourne required more documents for 801 process
14/08/2013 get all done and posted 
20/12/2013 missed the call from co
15/01/2014 email from co asking to call her
17/01/2014 called her and was required for more info.
19/01/2014 sent the documents via email
20/01/2014 Informed PR approved
24/01/2014 Should be received the conformation letter by then

Hopefully it will help a little for the people like me.


----------



## ree

*Sub class 100 PR*

My eligible day is 19/12/2013. anyone got any news from Immi after New Year break . Is 6 -8 months normal waiting for sub class 100 pr visa?


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

Ours was in oct but we didnt send the paperwork in til mid November, we got the letter yesterday saying his was granted


----------



## 143bongo

*H iAll*

can anyone help  this long distance led us to crying every single day  we submated every single documents requierd by department for visa 300 prospective merriage. all releated security chq national security chq local security chks such as Intelligence Bureau pakistan also done, i belive our case officer doesnt need anymore documents from us. she called us month ago n took related documents information from us over phone call, we contected she said we are working on it case will inform us if required further documents. 
i dont know what to say to CO we are emotional n crying every day.my girlfriend cried everyday n i cant see her like that i wanna to do some thing but what can i do world. SEEEEEKINH HELP


----------



## chicken999

143bongo said:


> can anyone help  this long distance led us to crying every single day  we submated every single documents requierd by department for visa 300 prospective merriage. all releated security chq national security chq local security chks such as Intelligence Bureau pakistan also done, i belive our case officer doesnt need anymore documents from us. she called us month ago n took related documents information from us over phone call, we contected she said we are working on it case will inform us if required further documents. i dont know what to say to CO we are emotional n crying every day.my girlfriend cried everyday n i cant see her like that i wanna to do some thing but what can i do world. SEEEEEKINH HELP [/QUO
> 
> U havnt given us much info to go on. Where did u lodge where is ur partner from? Did u submit enough evidence. Everyone is crying with the long distance on the forum everyone was in same boat at one stage. U need to be patient and just get on with ur life while visa is processed


----------



## 143bongo

*chicken999*



chicken999 said:


> 143bongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help  this long distance led us to crying every single day  we submated every single documents requierd by department for visa 300 prospective merriage. all releated security chq national security chq local security chks such as Intelligence Bureau pakistan also done, i belive our case officer doesnt need anymore documents from us. she called us month ago n took related documents information from us over phone call, we contected she said we are working on it case will inform us if required further documents. i dont know what to say to CO we are emotional n crying every day.my girlfriend cried everyday n i cant see her like that i wanna to do some thing but what can i do world. SEEEEEKINH HELP [/QUO
> 
> U havnt given us much info to go on. Where did u lodge where is ur partner from? Did u submit enough evidence. Everyone is crying with the long distance on the forum everyone was in same boat at one stage. U need to be patient and just get on with ur life while visa is processed
> 
> 
> 
> in pakistan APPlied 13th may 2013, my partner is Aussie born n in Melbourne, our agent is in melbourne. acknowledgment letter 31st may biometric 4th june done Medical 12th june done. 1st december all national securtiy chq done. receive emaill from CO about update 3rd december for my form 80 update. HCA called on 23rd december for personal details n then no reply. email to CO for updates she said we are working on it. im 100% sure about security chqs done n CO dont need further info from us. My partner cry everyday n all i can say to her is very soon i dont know wat to do  immigration love to play with ppl emotiona. we have provide CO everything she need like picture phone calls details n intention of merry certificats
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## 143bongo

*chicken999*



chicken999 said:


> 143bongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help  this long distance led us to crying every single day  we submated every single documents requierd by department for visa 300 prospective merriage. all releated security chq national security chq local security chks such as Intelligence Bureau pakistan also done, i belive our case officer doesnt need anymore documents from us. she called us month ago n took related documents information from us over phone call, we contected she said we are working on it case will inform us if required further documents. i dont know what to say to CO we are emotional n crying every day.my girlfriend cried everyday n i cant see her like that i wanna to do some thing but what can i do world. SEEEEEKINH HELP [/QUO
> 
> U havnt given us much info to go on. Where did u lodge where is ur partner from? Did u submit enough evidence. Everyone is crying with the long distance on the forum everyone was in same boat at one stage. U need to be patient and just get on with ur life while visa is processed
> 
> 
> 
> in pakistan APPlied 13th may 2013, my partner is Aussie born n in Melbourne, our agent is in melbourne. acknowledgment letter 31st may biometric 4th june done Medical 12th june done. 1st december all national securtiy chq done. receive emaill from CO about update 3rd december for my form 80 update. HCA called on 23rd december for personal details n then no reply. email to CO for updates she said we are working on it. im 100% sure about security chqs done n CO dont need further info from us. My partner cry everyday n all i can say to her is very soon i dont know wat to do immigration love to play with ppl emotiona. we have provide CO everything she need like picture phone calls details n intention of merry certificats
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## CollegeGirl

You need to explain to your fiancee that people from Pakistan frequently have to wait *at least* 12 months for their visa, often 18 months or longer. She needs to plan for it to take 18 months... and then if it comes sooner, she can be even happier. There is no way to speed up the process. She needs to just settle in and wait - she'll drive herself insane if she expects it to come any day when it's likely so far off for you.


----------



## sugarstoned

chrissy said:


> hello everyone, i got a letter from immi last week requesting for more information for my permanent visa application. i only received one page letter, it doesnt have any application forms to be filled up. it states here that we require additional information that covers your circumstances since you were granted the temporary partner visa. the documents that the immi listed on this letter were stat dec from my sponsor stating that the relationship is geniune and continuing and a copy of sponsor's identity. my question is: do i need to submit these forms again such as 47sp/40sp, stat dec from friends and family, character assessment (i submitted all these forms when i did my application for temporary visa 2 years ago). hope someone can help me.. thanks heaps!!!


I also received a one-paged letter. My question is: should i submit the requirements already or wait for my eligible date? Thanks.


----------



## chrissy

my eligibility date is march 16 but i mailed my 801 application last jan.20 if you already have the requirements you can mail it anytime you want.


----------



## sugarstoned

chrissy said:


> my eligibility date is march 16 but i mailed my 801 application last jan.20 if you already have the requirements you can mail it anytime you want.


Oh cool. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## ipepl

Hi there
I submitted all documents for 2nd stage partner but now the CO sending the following letter to my wife so pls help me to respond. 
I have received the documentation which you and your partner have sent to me including the letters from both of you however I note that you have not addressed your previous claims made on the Family Violence (FV). I would appreciate if you could respond to me as to the aspects of your relationship with the applicant and whether you will be providing any documentation or proceeding with the FV claims.


----------



## Wendee

Hi there,

Was just wondering whether anyone has lodged their Second stage partner visa online. I am planning to lodge the same (Subclass 100), on the day of my eligibility (The online system does not allow you to lodge the application before you complete two years). Would like to hear your inputs, if any??


----------



## ipepl

Hi i checked vivo n I got this message so anyone experienced like this pls let me know.
Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.


----------



## Eizzi

ipepl said:


> Hi i checked vivo n I got this message so anyone experienced like this pls let me know.
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.


Are you expecting a visa to be granted at the moment? If so, it might mean your visa has been granted and therefore the "old" visa number is no longer valid.

Or it might not.

Not very helpful, really. Check your email for messages from DIBP and then give them a call.


----------



## ipepl

Hi eizzi thanks for your reply I checked vivo yesterday I got PR



ipepl said:


> Hi there
> I submitted all documents for 2nd stage partner but now the CO sending the following letter to my wife so pls help me to respond.
> I have received the documentation which you and your partner have sent to me including the letters from both of you however I note that you have not addressed your previous claims made on the Family Violence (FV). I would appreciate if you could respond to me as to the aspects of your relationship with the applicant and whether you will be providing any documentation or proceeding with the FV claims.





Eizzi said:


> Are you expecting a visa to be granted at the moment? If so, it might mean your visa has been granted and therefore the "old" visa number is no longer valid.
> 
> Or it might not.
> 
> Not very helpful, really. Check your email for messages from DIBP and then give them a call.


----------



## redhat79

Congrats, 
My egligible date is 30/11/13.
Which nationality are you if you dont mind, maybe depend on nationality thats process quicker or slower. 
Thank you



ipepl said:


> Hi i checked vivo n I got this message so anyone experienced like this pls let me know.
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.


----------



## ree

PR approved! 4/ 2/14


----------



## MarcusAurelius

Hi all,

Enjoying the comments here, thanks to all for their input.


----------



## jcq01

Hi Guys,

I would like to ask for someone who has the same situation as mine, not exactly the same though, but anything that has something to do with medical conditions. I was recently granted Subclass 309 last Jan. 29, 2014, even though I had a thyroid cancer. My blood tests which I got yesterday showed that my cancer is back. I am worried that they might reject my permanent application when I get there in Sydney. Any inputs or comments anyone please? Thanks


----------



## sumitarora

Hi,
I am experiencing the same, as per the Immi, my visa application is in send into the que to senior officer, and i dnt knw how much time they are going to take now.
i got my case officer assigned in 21st week.

regards
sumit


----------



## blackbough

Hi everyone. My eligible date for 801 is 6/3/2014. I sent all documents in 20/1/2014 and the documents were delivered to immi in 23/1/2014 according to Australian post record. I haven't received acknowledgement card yet and was wondering how long you guys had to wait for the card. It's been nearly 3 weeks and now I'm worried that my documets might be missing or misplaced by someone


----------



## chrissy

blackbough said:


> Hi everyone. My eligible date for 801 is 6/3/2014. I sent all documents in 20/1/2014 and the documents were delivered to immi in 23/1/2014 according to Australian post record. I haven't received acknowledgement card yet and was wondering how long you guys had to wait for the card. It's been nearly 3 weeks and now I'm worried that my documets might be missing or misplaced by someone


hello, my eligibility date is on 16/3/2014. i sent all my docs 20/1/2014 and i received the acknowledgement letter a week after i sent the docs. 
if you want you can give them a call and ask about your application.


----------



## mrswooody007

Hello Everyone. Would you be kind to educate me how to go about paying the application for Visa 820 in subsequent to visa 300 (PMV). I'm in Newcastle, NSW, Australia. I used a emigration agent in Philippines when we applied for visa 300. As a result, I don't have any idea about the payment method. Do we need to get a cheque payable to Department of Immigration and Border Protection then *send it together with the application documents?* Please anyone give me light on this matter. Another, as DIBP site provided a lengthy and generalize, not specific, document checklist for the visa 820 application while I am holding visa 300, can anyone please help me as to what are the specific documents do we really need for the application of temporary resident visa 820. Thanks heaps for your help.


----------



## candle

blackbough said:


> Hi everyone. My eligible date for 801 is 6/3/2014. I sent all documents in 20/1/2014 and the documents were delivered to immi in 23/1/2014 according to Australian post record. I haven't received acknowledgement card yet and was wondering how long you guys had to wait for the card. It's been nearly 3 weeks and now I'm worried that my documets might be missing or misplaced by someone


Hi blackbough,

I have a question regarding your paper work for 801 visa. So when exactly did DIAC mail you all those paper work ? My eligible day is coming and I havent heard back from them so it drives me cray cray  I hope you could give me an answer so i can get my hope up! Thank you so much and have a good day


----------



## DylanW

candle said:


> Hi blackbough,
> 
> I have a question regarding your paper work for 801 visa. So when exactly did DIAC mail you all those paper work ? My eligible day is coming and I havent heard back from them so it drives me cray cray  I hope you could give me an answer so i can get my hope up! Thank you so much and have a good day


Hi Candle,

You should receive your paperwork 60 days before your eligible date. if you haven't contact DIAC.

What happened in my case was DIAC sent the paperwork to the lawyer I used for my 820 visa even though I had specified to them not to. Anyway, I landed up just downloaded all the forms I needed and submitting that way. The only issue with this was that I didn't have the return card which is used as a reference that DIAC has received your application.

Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## sherryli

Hi ipepl
Can I please ask you how many days did you wait to get your PR from your eligible date? My eligible date is on 13 Mar 14. Thank you very much.


----------



## queliwantstogo

For those who have already applied for and/or been granted permanent residency through a second stage partner visa, do you have any tips for those of us still on our temporary residency?

Is there anything in particular we should be building or pulling together now for our reevaluation date?

Are the odds pretty good for being approved for permanent residency if nothing drastic has changed?

If you applied for a de facto partner visa, does it help your case to get engaged before you're reevaluated? Does it look bad if you do not get engaged?

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## DylanW

queliwantstogo said:


> For those who have already applied for and/or been granted permanent residency through a second stage partner visa, do you have any tips for those of us still on our temporary residency?
> 
> Is there anything in particular we should be building or pulling together now for our reevaluation date?
> 
> Are the odds pretty good for being approved for permanent residency if nothing drastic has changed?
> 
> If you applied for a de facto partner visa, does it help your case to get engaged before you're reevaluated? Does it look bad if you do not get engaged?
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance!


If you are in a legit relationship you have nothing to worry about. The 801 paperwork is more of a formality then anything else.

The same type of evidence isn't required for the PR part of the application. they only require a few documents but I went ahead and included some more pictures with descriptions of locations and dates on the back as well as stuff like "mortgage approval application" etc..

Makes no difference if you have got engaged or not. Some people live together with partners for their entire life without getting married. I however did email DIAC when I got engaged to let them know as I believed this was a "change to circumstance". Prob wasn't necessary though.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## queliwantstogo

DylanW said:


> If you are in a legit relationship you have nothing to worry about. The 801 paperwork is more of a formality then anything else. The same type of evidence isn't required for the PR part of the application.


Thanks much, Dylan! I figured it would (will) be fairly straight forward but wanted to make sure I wasn't slacking on any obvious prep work before it was too late.


----------



## sherryli

chrissy said:


> my eligibility date is march 16 but i mailed my 801 application last jan.20 if you already have the requirements you can mail it anytime you want.


Hi there

My eligible date is 14 March 14. I sent my paperwork on 22nd Jan 14 and have received the acknolegement letter a week after that.

Wish you all the best and please keep me posted. Thank you.


----------



## sherryli

queliwantstogo said:


> For those who have already applied for and/or been granted permanent residency through a second stage partner visa, do you have any tips for those of us still on our temporary residency?
> 
> Is there anything in particular we should be building or pulling together now for our reevaluation date?
> 
> Are the odds pretty good for being approved for permanent residency if nothing drastic has changed?
> 
> If you applied for a de facto partner visa, does it help your case to get engaged before you're reevaluated? Does it look bad if you do not get engaged?
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance!


Hi there

My two year mark is on 14 Mar 14. I called immi in Jan and asked for the 2nd stage as I did't receive any forms or letter. They emailed me a link where I can calculate my eligible date and obviously that the immi will no longer send paper forms. We will all have to download it online from now on.

I then tried to apply for visa 801 through immiaccount however there were problems with the pages and I emailed IT support but it wasn't helpful. I decided to do it in the traditional way (sent all paper work via post).

Hope it helps! Good luck everyone!


----------



## candle

Hi Sherryli,
I want to ask a favor of you ^^" Could you please please please please PLEASE post the link ( that DIBP emailed you ) where you could access to the paper work for the 801? or else could you please let me know what kind of form you are required for your 801?

Many thanks and best regards



sherryli said:


> Hi there
> 
> My two year mark is on 14 Mar 14. I called immi in Jan and asked for the 2nd stage as I did't receive any forms or letter. They emailed me a link where I can calculate my eligible date and obviously that the immi will no longer send paper forms. We will all have to download it online from now on.
> 
> I then tried to apply for visa 801 through immiaccount however there were problems with the pages and I emailed IT support but it wasn't helpful. I decided to do it in the traditional way (sent all paper work via post).
> 
> Hope it helps! Good luck everyone!


----------



## candle

HI Dylan,
Thank you so much for your reply. Could you please let me know what kind of form did you send DIBP? Or is there any link to them?

Thank you so much ^^


DylanW said:


> Hi Candle,
> 
> You should receive your paperwork 60 days before your eligible date. if you haven't contact DIAC.
> 
> What happened in my case was DIAC sent the paperwork to the lawyer I used for my 820 visa even though I had specified to them not to. Anyway, I landed up just downloaded all the forms I needed and submitting that way. The only issue with this was that I didn't have the return card which is used as a reference that DIAC has received your application.
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## sherryli

candle said:


> Hi Sherryli,
> I want to ask a favor of you ^^" Could you please please please please PLEASE post the link ( that DIBP emailed you ) where you could access to the paper work for the 801? or else could you please let me know what kind of form you are required for your 801?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards


Hi There, happy to share.
In the email they mentioned that they have sent me the requested forms but IU never received any. That's why I contacted them myself 2 months before my 2 years due.

"Thank you for your query regarding your Combined Partner Visa (UK 820/BS801) application.

Please be advised that the department had sent a request for further documents on 23/12/2013 for the 801 Permanent Partner visa.

The 60 days due date for this request is 21/02/2014. Please ensure that a complete application has been submitted before the due date as a further extension may not be granted to you.

Also please ensure when preparing your documentation to include a 'Complete Disclosure' AFP National Police Check if required (i.e. if you have spent more than 12 months in Australia in the last 10 years), and a completed copy of the Checklist and Statutory Declarations together with all requested documents for permanent partner visa processing.

An application should not be submitted unless it is complete as this may cause delays to the processing of your visa application.

If you have not received the documents, please visit the link below to obtain additional information that will assist you in proceeding with your Permanent Partner visa application (subclass 801).

The relevant forms can be downloaded from this site and sent to the address below or apply online (if you have met your 2-year eligibility date):

"""I am not allowed to post links, but please google Partner (Permanent) Calculator'''''''


----------



## candle

Thank you so so much with your quick and very helpful reply. I have another question ( sorry  ) Which email address did you use to contact DIBP?

Thank you so much


sherryli said:


> Hi There, happy to share.
> In the email they mentioned that they have sent me the requested forms but IU never received any. That's why I contacted them myself 2 months before my 2 years due.
> 
> "Thank you for your query regarding your Combined Partner Visa (UK 820/BS801) application.
> 
> Please be advised that the department had sent a request for further documents on 23/12/2013 for the 801 Permanent Partner visa.
> 
> The 60 days due date for this request is 21/02/2014. Please ensure that a complete application has been submitted before the due date as a further extension may not be granted to you.
> 
> Also please ensure when preparing your documentation to include a 'Complete Disclosure' AFP National Police Check if required (i.e. if you have spent more than 12 months in Australia in the last 10 years), and a completed copy of the Checklist and Statutory Declarations together with all requested documents for permanent partner visa processing.
> 
> An application should not be submitted unless it is complete as this may cause delays to the processing of your visa application.
> 
> If you have not received the documents, please visit the link below to obtain additional information that will assist you in proceeding with your Permanent Partner visa application (subclass 801).
> 
> The relevant forms can be downloaded from this site and sent to the address below or apply online (if you have met your 2-year eligibility date):
> 
> """I am not allowed to post links, but please google Partner (Permanent) Calculator'''''''


----------



## poby

Is there a requirement to have spent a certain amount of time in Australia during the 2 years of the temporary visa? We are planning to spend half the time back in her country and half the time here in Australia during the 2 years. Will that be a problem for the granting of the subclass 100 permanent residency?


----------



## kttykat

poby said:


> Is there a requirement to have spent a certain amount of time in Australia during the 2 years of the temporary visa? We are planning to spend half the time back in her country and half the time here in Australia during the 2 years. Will that be a problem for the granting of the subclass 100 permanent residency?


No, as long as you are still together as a couple. Keep immigration informed as to your location. It will affect your timeline regarding citizenship eligibility, if that is important. Also you need to watch how long you stay out of the country in regards to the need for a resident return visa (but that won't apply if you are just talking about the 2 year provisional period of being away).

Kttykat


----------



## sherryli

candle said:


> Thank you so so much with your quick and very helpful reply. I have another question ( sorry  ) Which email address did you use to contact DIBP?
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi there

I emailed my case officer who granted my 820 visa about 2 years ago. 
You can find yours in the letter the immigration sent to you when your 820 visa was granted.

I didn't get a reply straight away. It took them about 3 weeks as far as I can remember.

I don't think you need to contact them any more. Just do the calculator and prepare the forms at 22 months. I never received anything from then even they said they did sent. I hope to have my visa granted around March or April. Will keep you updated.


----------



## redhat79

*Great day*

Hello guys, today i had a wonderful news from VEVO that i got my 801 visa granted. I am over the moon. My eligible date is 1/12/13. Hooray! For those who near my date please be patient, your moment will come soon.


----------



## DylanW

Awesome news Redhat79! Congrats!


----------



## Emily88

redhat79 said:


> Hello guys, today i had a wonderful news from VEVO that i got my 801 visa granted. I am over the moon. My eligible date is 1/12/13. Hooray! For those who near my date please be patient, your moment will come soon.


Congrats to you Redhat )) I'm going to summit my second paper next month, hope it will granted as quick as yours )


----------



## redhat79

*Thank you*

Thank you guys for your kind words. I waited 3 months since eligible date. That's great. regards


----------



## chawinee

redhat79 said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. I waited 3 months since eligible date. That's great. regards


Can I ask what is eligible date mean ? 
I feel confuse about it.

And redhaf79 Do you know ?Is temporary partner visa 820 have the right for Centrelink?

Thank you


----------



## candle

chawinee said:


> Can I ask what is eligible date mean ?
> I feel confuse about it.
> 
> And redhaf79 Do you know ?Is temporary partner visa 820 have the right for Centrelink?
> 
> Thank you


Hi there,
Eligible date is the date on which you lodged your 820 visa ( stated on the acknowledgement that Immi sent you) .

As a 820 visa holder,you could not access to a certain centrelink fund. However You could claim "Special Benefit" if you fall into severe financial hardship because of a condition beyond your control (key word: severe).

I'm Not really sure about this though, cuz i never claim anything from Centrelink. Maybe others can give you a better answer.

Good luck with everything


----------



## redhat79

chawinee said:


> Can I ask what is eligible date mean ?
> I feel confuse about it.
> 
> And redhaf79 Do you know ?Is temporary partner visa 820 have the right for Centrelink?
> 
> Thank you


Hello, eligible date is the date you applied for visa 820/801(the date you lodge your application to Immi) plus 2 year time later. for example, you lodged your application for the first time 820/801 visa is 1/3/2012 means your E. date will be 1/3/2014. Thats the time your application for PR is processing, depend on many factors, waiting time can be up to 8 months after that 2 years.

Temp visa 820 is not entitled to Centre Link. Only Aus PR and citizen. 
Hope this help.


----------



## chawinee

candle said:


> Hi there, Eligible date is the date on which you lodged your 820 visa ( stated on the acknowledgement that Immi sent you) . As a 820 visa holder,you could not access to a certain centrelink fund. However You could claim "Special Benefit" if you fall into severe financial hardship because of a condition beyond your control (key word: severe). I'm Not really sure about this though, cuz i never claim anything from Centrelink. Maybe others can give you a better answer. Good luck with everything


Thank you for your help Candle. I just got my temporary partner visa granted on 26 Feb 2014 and I have no idea what gonna happen next

Just keep waiting

Good luck everyone


----------



## sherryli

redhat79 said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. I waited 3 months since eligible date. That's great. regards


Hi Redhat

Can I please ask you when did you get your 801 granted? Congratulations!


----------



## lale1403

DylanW said:


> Hi Candle,
> 
> You should receive your paperwork 60 days before your eligible date. if you haven't contact DIAC.
> 
> What happened in my case was DIAC sent the paperwork to the lawyer I used for my 820 visa even though I had specified to them not to. Anyway, I landed up just downloaded all the forms I needed and submitting that way. The only issue with this was that I didn't have the return card which is used as a reference that DIAC has received your application.
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions.


Sorry Dylan but I'd like to ask you something too.
The reason why they never sent you an acknowledgment letter saying they received your paperwork for the 801 was because you lodge your documentation online? 
Or did you actually sent it by post but they never told you they received it?

I'm just curious. I got my 820 visa last month and now I'm getting everything organized for the second stage, that's all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## redhat79

sherryli said:


> Hi Redhat
> 
> Can I please ask you when did you get your 801 granted? Congratulations!


Thank you, it was in 28/2/14.


----------



## DylanW

lale1403 said:


> I'm just curious. I got my 820 visa last month and now I'm getting everything organized for the second stage, that's all. Thanks in advance!


Hi lale1403,

Nope, what happens if when DIAC sends out the documentation to complete there is a little card which you self address and send in with your documentation and when they receive it they just send the card back to you which indicates that your paperwork has been received.

Because my paperwork went to my immigration lawyer in QLD (because he did my 820 visa) and I live in NSW and when I told him I wasn't paying him an additional $1000 to do my 801 paperwork which requires almost nothing to do. He said he "posted" my paperwork to me which never arrived.

I had to download the checklist and paperwork off the DIAC website and send it in that way which meant I didnt have the self addressed card which comes with the normal DIAC paperwork bundle.


----------



## Kri-stinaa

I've received both a letter and email from immigration Request for further information for my permanent partner visa application (e.g I'm able to apply for PR?!)

Why am I so confused of what they ask of me?

I created a Immiaccount to submit my application online as this seemed to be the easiest way to do so. 
However I get stuck on page 4 as it says my information cannot be confirmed. 
I even called immigration to see if they could help me.
After 35 minutes on hold she just checked I spelt my name right, I had the right passport number and then told me I should just apply via post.

Anyway I decided to follow the link provided ( Partner (Permanent) Calculator ) in the email from immigration and printed all forms;
Statutory Declaration (Applicant)
Statutory Declaration (Sponsor)
Form 888
Request for additional information & checklist
National Police Certificate 
Birth certificate from my partner
Is this all thats required?
It says nothing of me showing evidences of me and my partner actually living together and still in a defacto relationship.
I would have assumed I would need to include things as joint lease, joint bills, joint bank account ect
Do I include this anyway?

Sorry if this has been asked before. 
I just feel very confused of what they actually require from me at this stage.

If it helps
I'm currently on a Partner 309 visa, I applied offshore in Berlin and originally from Sweden.
I applied 30 April 2012 with a temporary visa grant 16 July 2012


----------



## sherryli

Kri-stinaa said:


> I've received both a letter and email from immigration Request for further information for my permanent partner visa application (e.g I'm able to apply for PR?!)
> 
> Why am I so confused of what they ask of me?
> 
> I created a Immiaccount to submit my application online as this seemed to be the easiest way to do so.
> However I get stuck on page 4 as it says my information cannot be confirmed.
> I even called immigration to see if they could help me.
> After 35 minutes on hold she just checked I spelt my name right, I had the right passport number and then told me I should just apply via post.
> 
> Anyway I decided to follow the link provided ( Partner (Permanent) Calculator ) in the email from immigration and printed all forms;
> Statutory Declaration (Applicant)
> Statutory Declaration (Sponsor)
> Form 888
> Request for additional information & checklist
> National Police Certificate
> Birth certificate from my partner
> Is this all thats required?
> It says nothing of me showing evidences of me and my partner actually living together and still in a defacto relationship.
> I would have assumed I would need to include things as joint lease, joint bills, joint bank account ect
> Do I include this anyway?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before.
> I just feel very confused of what they actually require from me at this stage.
> 
> If it helps
> I'm currently on a Partner 309 visa, I applied offshore in Berlin and originally from Sweden.
> I applied 30 April 2012 with a temporary visa grant 16 July 2012


Hi chris,
When you prepare the forms, each question it asks you to provide evidence for example, show rental agreements, travel arrangements, shared accounts and bills etc. I definitely recommend you include as much supporting evidence as possible. 
I had the same problem with immiAccount. Emailed IT so many times, a moth later they resolved the issue but I had already posted my application. I logged on immiAccount , page 4 actually worked and went to page 5. Anyway, posting is still a good way. I feel more secure and sown times the new system takes time to work efficiently. Good luck!


----------



## Kri-stinaa

sherryli said:


> Hi chris,
> When you prepare the forms, each question it asks you to provide evidence for example, show rental agreements, travel arrangements, shared accounts and bills etc. I definitely recommend you include as much supporting evidence as possible.
> I had the same problem with immiAccount. Emailed IT so many times, a moth later they resolved the issue but I had already posted my application. I logged on immiAccount , page 4 actually worked and went to page 5. Anyway, posting is still a good way. I feel more secure and sown times the new system takes time to work efficiently. Good luck!


Thanks Sherryli
I recon I just feel a bit stressed about the hole thing and when the immiaccount didn't work I just got given a curveball and didn't know joe to Handel it haha
Thanks for you reply I much appreciate it I'll include my evidence and just post my application. Might be the easier way anyways 

Thanks again


----------



## alex997

Just a quick update...
My wife's sub class 100 visa came through on March 3rd.Her eligibility date was January 31st.
Thank you all for sharing information on here and all the best to those who are waiting.


----------



## Lauraleigh81

Can you guys tell me what it means on the immi website when it says _•travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted - after that time you will need another visa to enter Australia._ for the 801 visa? I am going to be granted this in September when my 2 years hits, but it concerns me that they will want another visa if I am to travel in and out of Australia to see my family in America after 5 years on the 801...


----------



## sugarstoned

alex997 said:


> Just a quick update... My wife's sub class 100 visa came through on March 3rd.Her eligibility date was January 31st. Thank you all for sharing information on here and all the best to those who are waiting.


Hi alex997,

Congratulations! That was quick or is 2-3 months the average proccessig time? I have a question, were you or your wife called for an interview? I just submitted my documents for 100 and I am wondering if theres an interview or not.

sugarstoned


----------



## nogreed

Hi Alex, did you apply for the 100 subclass in Brisbane or Melbourne? thanks


----------



## Kavi

*Confused big time*

Hi 
I just recently joined this forum. I am in a dilema.
I applied for 309/100 subclass visa on 15th march 2012. got my 309 granted in 17th sep 2012 and moved to australia in october 3rd.
i got my request to submit my 2nd stage application package on 15th january.
i have submitted everything including all the documentation, police clearance, evidences which were needed like account statements, home loan documents pictures etc...
i got an acknowledgment dated 17th feb that they have recieved my documents. i didnt have any other correspondence from them expect today when they sent back all the stautory declarations to me without quoting any reason or a letter. when i called immigration they say my application has been recieved and been processed in the queue for waiting. But i just dont understand why did i get back these statuotry declarations( form 888 from both friends, my declration and my husband's declration) i am from perth but m in sydney at the moment for work but my husband just told me the story. i cant call till tommorow because office is closed. has anyone else been in same situation.
this is frustrating and confusing because there is no other document sent back, no correspondence, no email or a letter just these most important declaration sent back to me.
I AM CONFUSED BIG TIME. PARDON ME FOR SPELLING MISTAKES.


----------



## msamosco31

Hey guys I'm preparing for my final stage which is the visa 801 just a quick question what do I put in my travel details in partner processing checklist. I have not left Australia since the approval of my 820 visa, should I put N/A, none or just leave blank. Cheers guys


----------



## alex997

sugarstoned said:


> Hi alex997,
> 
> Congratulations! That was quick or is 2-3 months the average proccessig time? I have a question, were you or your wife called for an interview? I just submitted my documents for 100 and I am wondering if theres an interview or not.
> 
> sugarstoned


 Thanks.Wish you a faster processing time!..No clue if 2-3 months is standard.
No interview.Just submitted the documents,they did not even call to verify anything.


----------



## alex997

nogreed said:


> Hi Alex, did you apply for the 100 subclass in Brisbane or Melbourne? thanks


 Brisbane.All the best.


----------



## alex997

Kavi said:


> Hi
> I just recently joined this forum. I am in a dilema.
> I applied for 309/100 subclass visa on 15th march 2012. got my 309 granted in 17th sep 2012 and moved to australia in october 3rd.
> i got my request to submit my 2nd stage application package on 15th january.
> i have submitted everything including all the documentation, police clearance, evidences which were needed like account statements, home loan documents pictures etc...
> i got an acknowledgment dated 17th feb that they have recieved my documents. i didnt have any other correspondence from them expect today when they sent back all the stautory declarations to me without quoting any reason or a letter. when i called immigration they say my application has been recieved and been processed in the queue for waiting. But i just dont understand why did i get back these statuotry declarations( form 888 from both friends, my declration and my husband's declration) i am from perth but m in sydney at the moment for work but my husband just told me the story. i cant call till tommorow because office is closed. has anyone else been in same situation.
> this is frustrating and confusing because there is no other document sent back, no correspondence, no email or a letter just these most important declaration sent back to me.
> I AM CONFUSED BIG TIME. PARDON ME FOR SPELLING MISTAKES.


 Maybe they sent it back as it was superfluous!?!?..When we received the documents set from Immi,there were no statutory declarations in the documents.


----------



## cdninoz

Hi everyone, 

I'm just about eligible for the second stage processing (820/801) and was wondering if I need to get some more stat decs (form 888) from friends/family as part of it? 

It seems like they now just ask for some references they can contact. 

Has anyone been through the process recently?


----------



## sherryli

cdninoz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just about eligible for the second stage processing (820/801) and was wondering if I need to get some more stat decs (form 888) from friends/family as part of it?
> 
> It seems like they now just ask for some references they can contact.
> 
> Has anyone been through the process recently?


Hi cdninoz

If you go to the immigration website, you will find the online calculator, if you are eligible, a list will pop up and it tells you what need to be prepared.

In my case, I prepared two 888 forms. I suggest you better have them.


----------



## music666

Hi sherryli and cdninoz. Did you guys actually receive the "letter" from the immigration or did you just get the email? I'm at the same stage but put my overseas address in for the final stage documents, since we were traveling a lot. I got the email from immi but haven't received the letter yet. I've read that most people don't get asked about more 888 forms when they receive the letter. But they are requested online?


----------



## sherryli

music666 said:


> Hi sherryli and cdninoz. Did you guys actually receive the "letter" from the immigration or did you just get the email? I'm at the same stage but put my overseas address in for the final stage documents, since we were traveling a lot. I got the email from immi but haven't received the letter yet. I've read that most people don't get asked about more 888 forms when they receive the letter. But they are requested online?


Hi there
Please refer to my previous posts. 
I attached an email from immi. I didn't receive the letter nor the official email of the list of thing I have to prepare. I Organised documents according to the online calculator.

I think the immi might have sent the letter to the lawyer I used for my 820 or they never sent it. If you are not sure, call them! Don't afraid to ask! I did call them and email them. Good luck.


----------



## skipperydoo

Hi everybody, I was reading a lot about the 2nd stage of the partner visa (309/100) and I am still confused. Do I have to contact DIAC and send them the paper work for the 2nd stage after I printed it out from the website, and if yes do I send it to the department here in Australia or where the application first was send to? Or do they send me the documents? And when would that be? Three months before the 2 year mark of sending the application for the first stage? And any tipps on supporting documents? I apologize in case these questions came up already a few times!


----------



## Emily88

skipperydoo said:


> Hi everybody, I was reading a lot about the 2nd stage of the partner visa (309/100) and I am still confused. Do I have to contact DIAC and send them the paper work for the 2nd stage after I printed it out from the website, and if yes do I send it to the department here in Australia or where the application first was send to? Or do they send me the documents? And when would that be? Three months before the 2 year mark of sending the application for the first stage? And any tipps on supporting documents? I apologize in case these questions came up already a few times!


Hi 
No you don't have to contact them,you just go to this link here Partner (Permanent) Calculator 
this link will tells you when your second stage is due or not yet 
i just sent out my paper work(801visa) to MEL Center last friday my eligible date is 18 May 2014, your one is subclass 100 so you need to send your paper work to Brisbane Center and by the way i didn't received the paper work from them i just printed out from that link and included with my supporting documents.


----------



## skipperydoo

Emily88 said:


> Hi No you don't have to contact them,you just go to this link here Partner (Permanent) Calculator this link will tells you when your second stage is due or not yet i just sent out my paper work(801visa) to MEL Center last friday my eligible date is 18 May 2014, your one is subclass 100 so you need to send your paper work to Brisbane Center and by the way i didn't received the paper work from them i just printed out from that link and included with my supporting documents.


Thank you Emily! That is very helpful information


----------



## Arnov

My Eligibility date was 13 march 2014 did anyone who had eligibility date on February 2014 got 801 granted


----------



## kissxun

sherryli said:


> Hi cdninoz
> 
> If you go to the immigration website, you will find the online calculator, if you are eligible, a list will pop up and it tells you what need to be prepared.
> 
> In my case, I prepared two 888 forms. I suggest you better have them.


Hi, Sherry

My partner is on the same date - Mar 14 as you.

And we applied online on Mar 18th.

BTW, what number you call IMMI ? is it a general 13xxx ?

Thanks


----------



## sherryli

kissxun said:


> Hi, Sherry
> 
> My partner is on the same date - Mar 14 as you.
> 
> And we applied online on Mar 18th.
> 
> BTW, what number you call IMMI ? is it a general 13xxx ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, Shouldn't you have applied before the eligible date which is 13 Mar? I posted my document in Jan. It is the 13 number I called and then I requested them to call back because once I was left in hold for an hour and half!! The lady wasn't really helpful apart from saying that it's progressing and it is with in the processing time. 
Let's keep each other informed for any updates. Good luck!


----------



## Arnov

Eligibility date 13 March 2014 
Grant waiting ......

Please post your respective dates anyone who had eligibility date in year 2014


----------



## Realman2011

Eligibility Date..... 14th of March 2014
Grant waiting.......


----------



## Arnov

Realman2011 said:


> Eligibility Date..... 14th of March 2014
> Grant waiting.......


Hey Realman2011,

Are waiting for 801 or 300 ? our dates are very close ... i will keep u updated


----------



## sherryli

Eligible date 14 March 2014, still waiting!


----------



## kissxun

sherryli said:


> Hi there, Shouldn't you have applied before the eligible date which is 13 Mar? I posted my document in Jan. It is the 13 number I called and then I requested them to call back because once I was left in hold for an hour and half!! The lady wasn't really helpful apart from saying that it's progressing and it is with in the processing time.
> Let's keep each other informed for any updates. Good luck!


Hey, Sherry

Thanks for the reply 
We did it online after we received an email on Feb 13, and according to the instruction on email, we won't be able to submit the online form until Mar 14th. And we are kind of busy around that time, so we just submit it on 18th.

Good luck~~


----------



## Realman2011

Arnov said:


> Hey Realman2011,
> 
> Are waiting for 801 or 300 ? our dates are very close ... i will keep u updated


Hi Arnov,
lam waiting for my 801 which the eligibilty date is on the 14th of march 2014.
Goodluck


----------



## Arnov

Anyone who have 801 eligibility in Jan/Feb 2014 ..... ???


----------



## robboat

After some careful second stage document writing and submission and a little tense waiting my wife and kids have the Visa 100.

No other contact from immigration except for the application acknowledgment card.....

Visa 309 - 100
Eligibility date - February 28, 2014
Granted - April 8, 2014

Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## Arnov

robboat said:


> After some careful second stage document writing and submission and a little tense waiting my wife and kids have the Visa 100.
> 
> No other contact from immigration except for the application acknowledgment card.....
> 
> Visa 309 - 100
> Eligibility date - February 28, 2014
> Granted - April 8, 2014
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting.


Hey thanks for your update this will surely help all who are waiting for 300 visa .... my experience is that it take 1 months and 10 days for 300 visa to be granted


----------



## CollegeGirl

Arnov said:


> Hey thanks for your update this will surely help all who are waiting for 300 visa .... my experience is that it take 1 months and 10 days for 300 visa to be granted


The 300 visa is the Prospective Marriage Visa. That is a different visa than what robboat is talking about here. And NOWHERE in the world does the 300 visa only take one month to be granted.


----------



## Arnov

Thanks COLLEGEgirl,

It was my bad, I meant that visa 100 takes 1 month 10 days after eligibility to be granted.
I have few friends with same experience.
Thanks for correcting me, u were very polite


----------



## mila 07

*Permanent 801*

Hi COLLEGEgirl am really stalking about this forum coz am confused if its really necessary to submit 2 stat dec for permanent 801..Mila 07


----------



## CollegeGirl

I haven't applied for the second-stage 801 yet myself (you're already the holder of an 820, right, and you have been for two years, and are now being reassessed for the 801?) but that's my understanding, Mila. You should have received a checklist of documents from DIBP (or been directed to one online) when they contacted you to tell you it was time to be reassessed for your 801.


----------



## Arnov

mila 07 said:


> Hi COLLEGEgirl am really stalking about this forum coz am confused if its really necessary to submit 2 stat dec for permanent 801..Mila 07


Hey Mia,

I am like you and was contacted by DIBP, we need 2 stat dec for 801 visa to be granted. So yes you need to prepare it .


----------



## music666

Hey guys,

my eligible date is the 8th May 2014. 
I just tried to set up my immi account to be able to send through all the documents online. I was just wondering if anyone has done this on the offshore subclass 309 (UF) visa before? (I originally applied in Berlin / Germany)
The reason I'm asking this is, that I get the following error during the application:

"The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed etc."

That's step 4/19. Of course I had to put in my application ID before etc. which was all fine. I double checked all information, also compared it with the original first stage application. I thought the problem might be that the "province" (place of birth) has originally an umlaut in it? The online page doesn't let me write an "Ü" so I'm using UE...but it still doesn't work in the end?

Or could it be that I've selected the wrong application?

There are only 3 to choose from:

1. Migration to Australia by Partner (300,309/100,820/801)
2. Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801) 
3. Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)

I chose no. 2 since it's the only one in regards to the 2nd stage processing. (although it doesn't mention the 309 visa?)

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks!!!

ps. otherwise I will call the immigration as soon as they're open again.


----------



## kissxun

music666 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my eligible date is the 8th May 2014.
> I just tried to set up my immi account to be able to send through all the documents online. I was just wondering if anyone has done this on the offshore subclass 309 (UF) visa before? (I originally applied in Berlin / Germany)
> The reason I'm asking this is, that I get the following error during the application:
> 
> "The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed etc."
> 
> That's step 4/19. Of course I had to put in my application ID before etc. which was all fine. I double checked all information, also compared it with the original first stage application. I thought the problem might be that the "province" (place of birth) has originally an umlaut in it? The online page doesn't let me write an "Ü" so I'm using UE...but it still doesn't work in the end?
> 
> Or could it be that I've selected the wrong application?
> 
> There are only 3 to choose from:
> 
> 1. Migration to Australia by Partner (300,309/100,820/801)
> 2. Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801)
> 3. Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)
> 
> I chose no. 2 since it's the only one in regards to the 2nd stage processing. (although it doesn't mention the 309 visa?)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ps. otherwise I will call the immigration as soon as they're open again.


Hi, music666;

We had the same problem before, if I didn't guess wrong, then this should be nothing to do with ur province.
Just you need an update application ID from IMMI, which should sent to your email. This email subject is "Subject: Request for more information for your permanent visa application" .

We didn't receive any paper mail from IMMI, but we did receive this email with our updated application ID.

The application won't work with ur old application ID , which was from ur 1st stage 309.

Cheers!


----------



## music666

Hi kissxun,

thanks so much for your answer! That was indeed the problem!
I didn't realize that the application ID i was given in that email was different from the 1st stage process! 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## music666

Sorry to ask another question, but it might be helpful for others later as well.
So I have been going through the 2nd stage permanent partner online process. I have not finished step 19/19 since a couple of pages before I was asked the following:

_Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?_

That confuses me quite a bit!!

So you must not send through the application before the 24 months are over?
But if you decide to send in the paperwork via post you have to do so "before" the eligible date?

thanks again! 

Jan


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's a great question, Jan. I'm curious to see what the answer is from others who have applied online.


----------



## happyheros

Hi Jan,

I submitted my online application for 801 roughly 2 months prior to 24 months since the lodgement date of my 820.

I did this based on the Partner (Permanent) Calculator

Partner (Permanent) Calculator

To elaborate this more,

My lodgement date for Subclass 820 was 08 June 2012 and if you input the following infomration

Visa subclass 
Do you hold a subclass 309, 310, 820 or 826 Partner visa?

Yes

Lodgement date 
Saturday, 23 June 2012 
Did you lodge your application for a combined Partner visa before this date?

Based on the calculator, I was already eligible to apply for 801 as I submitted my 820 on 08 June 2012

Alghouth I haven't received further document request from DIBP, I still submitted 801 online anyway with all the revelant documents uploaded.

Hope this helps


----------



## kissxun

music666 said:


> Sorry to ask another question, but it might be helpful for others later as well.
> So I have been going through the 2nd stage permanent partner online process. I have not finished step 19/19 since a couple of pages before I was asked the following:
> 
> _Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?_
> 
> That confuses me quite a bit!!
> 
> So you must not send through the application before the 24 months are over?
> But if you decide to send in the paperwork via post you have to do so "before" the eligible date?
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> Jan


According to my understanding for the online system and the explanision in email, the system might not let you to go through to submit ur application if ur date is not reached full 24 months.

" You may login to your account at any time to prepare your documentation, and the information can then be submitted once you reach your eligibility date - i.e. two years after lodgement."

But certainly you can apply via post before 24 months.

However since our date already pass 24 months, so I don't know what happen if someone like you answer ' No' on that question actually ...


----------



## coolc

Im kind of confused.

as of today immi calculator says if we lodge our 309 before "Saturday, June 23, 2012" we can apply for second stage ( 100 ) visa. 

which is 3 months before. 

Then it says again " If you send your information and document more than two months before your eligibility date, we will return them to you and ask you to obtain updated documents closer to your eligibility date. "

So when exactly are we suppose to lodge them ? 

2 year mark ?

3 months before 2 year mark ?


----------



## DylanW

coolc, no. Do what I did and most others do and be on the safe side and collect all your documents, put together all your additional proof and send it to DIAC 2 months prior to your 24 month mark.. IE 22 months after application lodgement.


----------



## happyheros

DylanW said:


> coolc, no. Do what I did and most others do and be on the safe side and collect all your documents, put together all your additional proof and send it to DIAC 2 months prior to your 24 month mark.. IE 22 months after application lodgement.


That's what I did as well.


----------



## nicole gmc

I believe that the processing time should be less than 6 months. Based upon my experience, I believe it would be within 3 months.


----------



## Mangocrush

Hi Everyone 

Next week my partner will be posting in her paperwork for the 801 visa. We were very lucky when applying for the 820, being approved within days, 2 years ago.

I am just wondering if anyone can let me know how long the 801's are taking these days? The website is saying 6-9 months and I see from the post above, that maybe some are taking shorter than 6 months. Does anyone have any good luck stories of being approved in days? 

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Arnov

Mangocrush said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Next week my partner will be posting in her paperwork for the 801 visa. We were very lucky when applying for the 820, being approved within days, 2 years ago.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone can let me know how long the 801's are taking these days? The website is saying 6-9 months and I see from the post above, that maybe some are taking shorter than 6 months. Does anyone have any good luck stories of being approved in days?
> 
> Thanks in advance, guys.


Hi,

I had applied all paperworks, my eligible date was 13th March 2014 but still waiting for mine, still have no words i have heard that 801 visa takes 3 months minimum .


----------



## markf

azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

There is no need to worry processing times vary from state to state I'm in QLD and when I applied for PR in 2011 I was told it would take 6 to 8 months I applied in June and had a response by August.

Currently one of my colleagues is awaiting PR app and he has been waiting about 2 months and advised that he had a few friends apply after him and they have heard back so I guess it's luck of the case office your assigned to.

Holding thumbs you hear something back soon


----------



## thesmoothsuit

We got an email which starts off by saying....

Re: Application for a temporary visa for Partner Migration (Class UK, Subclass 820)

This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or your Temporary Partner application has been *finalised, please disregard this message.

Does this mean we are about to be given a case officer? All required documentation was given at the time of application for the 820/801.*


----------



## Dinkum

It's just an automatic reminder letter, sent in case you did not lodge everything at the beginning. We got the same email a couple of months ago, but nothing has happened since. I guess a decision is getting closer but who knows how soon. Patience still required.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Ok thank you.


----------



## bee_knock_knock

My eligibility date was 24th April, 2014.

I received a letter from Immigration in late January requesting for more supporting documents and an email regarding the same matter a couple days later. The letter didn't give me much information but the email had links to required documents/checklist which I found a lot more helpful.

I didn't want to wait until the eligibility date to send the application online so I sent my documents via express post to Visa Processing department in Melb on April 16th. Yesterday I received my acknowledgement letter (which I filled in and attached with my 2nd stage application) back from Immi and they stamped received on April 17th, 2014. I suppose there will be some delays because my eligibility date was right after Easter holiday and then came Anzac Day. I am travelling overseas late June so if I don't hear from them again before then hopefully my being away isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## kissxun

*Visa Granted !*

Hi , everyone

My partner just received an IMMI Grant Notification email for his 100 VISA half hour ago (May 7th).

Our eligibility date is Mar 14th, and we applied online on Mar 18th .

Thanks for all the help since our 309 application till now, good luck for everyone still waiting for their VISA!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Kissxun - Congratulations on such wonderful news. Enjoy your life in Oz together. Very best wishes to you both in every way...    



kissxun said:


> Hi , everyone
> 
> My partner just received an IMMI Grant Notification email for his 100 VISA half hour ago (May 7th).
> 
> Our eligibility date is Mar 14th, and we applied online on Mar 18th .
> 
> Thanks for all the help since our 309 application till now, good luck for everyone still waiting for their VISA!


----------



## music666

Congratulations kissxun!!!

I will try and share some more info and experience for those who want to send through their final application online. But first I have another question:

How do you submit the National Police Certificate online?
There is not really a matching document-type!! You can choose criminal records and „receipt“ or „other“ which I chose. I took a photo of the front and back (with the security number) and another one holding it against some light to see all the watermarks. It’s supposed to be the „original“ one if you send the application via post. But the immigration email just says something like „send it online“. ???

Also: How about the Statutory Declaration of your partner (sponsor)?
I had to choose something like „no document“ and „others“ ???

By the way…you will find the upload button for the evidence or documents on the right upper corner after your application has been submitted! 

Bugs and Problems I had with the system:
I’ve read about some bugs a few months ago and hoped that they have fixed them but unfortunately they seem to be still there. You will have to type in your statutory declaration into the online form by hand! If you try to copy text from a prepared txt file or document it will most likely give you errors when you try to proceed. (saying something about „you can only use letters and numbers etc“)
I’m on a new mac with Safari. (might not apply to windows users or firefox on the mac?)

I also had A LOT of trouble with the online saving feature while filling in the stat dec form. It often just didn’t save and the process just got stuck. (had to log in again) 
I used Firefox for the last parts and it seemed a bit better? (might be also a timeout issue with slow internet?) I would recommend preparing all texts in a text file or other document and then typing it in, check for mistakes and then save after filling in each column.  (and hope for it to work 

You can also go through all steps (even 19/19) without the application actually being sent! Thus you can check out what else is asked for. The also ask if it has been fully 24 months since the first application has been lodged. (I think around page 14?) If you press „no“ you can’t proceed! I pressed yes a while ago to finish the preparation of all the other forms. After page 19/19 there will be a summary page with a „Submit Application“ buttom at the bottom! (of course…don’t press it until everything is correct and your application is finished) 

I will keep you updated of how long it will take until I hear back from them.
My eligible date is the 8th may! It looks like you cannot submit the online form before the full 24 months has passed, unlike the paper application which you have to hand in „before!“ that date.

Good Luck everyone! 

Jan


----------



## kissxun

music666 said:


> Congratulations kissxun!!!
> 
> I will try and share some more info and experience for those who want to send through their final application online. But first I have another question:
> 
> How do you submit the National Police Certificate online?
> There is not really a matching document-type!! You can choose criminal records and „receipt" or „other" which I chose. I took a photo of the front and back (with the security number) and another one holding it against some light to see all the watermarks. It's supposed to be the „original" one if you send the application via post. But the immigration email just says something like „send it online". ???
> 
> Also: How about the Statutory Declaration of your partner (sponsor)?
> I had to choose something like „no document" and „others" ???
> 
> By the way&#8230;you will find the upload button for the evidence or documents on the right upper corner after your application has been submitted!
> 
> Bugs and Problems I had with the system:
> I've read about some bugs a few months ago and hoped that they have fixed them but unfortunately they seem to be still there. You will have to type in your statutory declaration into the online form by hand! If you try to copy text from a prepared txt file or document it will most likely give you errors when you try to proceed. (saying something about „you can only use letters and numbers etc")
> I'm on a new mac with Safari. (might not apply to windows users or firefox on the mac?)
> 
> I also had A LOT of trouble with the online saving feature while filling in the stat dec form. It often just didn't save and the process just got stuck. (had to log in again)
> I used Firefox for the last parts and it seemed a bit better? (might be also a timeout issue with slow internet?) I would recommend preparing all texts in a text file or other document and then typing it in, check for mistakes and then save after filling in each column.  (and hope for it to work
> 
> You can also go through all steps (even 19/19) without the application actually being sent! Thus you can check out what else is asked for. The also ask if it has been fully 24 months since the first application has been lodged. (I think around page 14?) If you press „no" you can't proceed! I pressed yes a while ago to finish the preparation of all the other forms. After page 19/19 there will be a summary page with a „Submit Application" buttom at the bottom! (of course&#8230;don't press it until everything is correct and your application is finished)
> 
> I will keep you updated of how long it will take until I hear back from them.
> My eligible date is the 8th may! It looks like you cannot submit the online form before the full 24 months has passed, unlike the paper application which you have to hand in „before!" that date.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan and Dinkum, and everyone!

1) 
Evidence Type :Character, Evidence of	
Document Type :Australian Federal Police Clearance

I just scanned it as PDF (color) then upload it. 

2) Evidence Type :Character, Evidence of	
Document Type :Character Statutory Declaration

I type on the word doc, then hand write it into my form  take a while to squeeze those in.


----------



## music666

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## jdm

Hi everyone, I needed some help please. 
This is my case eligibility date for 2nd stage visa (801) is June 6 2014
Base on online calculator I can post my applications so I did sent my paper work in Melbourne. They confirmed by email and also requested more docs. (1 more 888 since I only submit 1 lol) and also they sent back the confirmation letter I filled in by post. I am worried that maybe may papers have lost? 

What do you think guys should I do? Any opinion would appreciatedappreciated!!!

Many thanks
jdm

Now I am getting confused because I have received a letter saying my application subclass 820/801 is due and I needed to supply more docs. That was last week. 
Toda (May 9) I received automatically Generated email stating the same.


----------



## jdm

So sorry I tried to edit my post but I dont know what happened I am only using my phone. My paragraph been rambled.


----------



## xomox

Hi Everybody, wow it has been about a year since I was on here! 

We just got the letter about the 2nd stage visa and the migration agent we used for the first stage has contacted us asking if we want him to represent us? He said because of section 501 it might be a good idea. I know this is about the character assessment but if there have been no character problems since before the first stage was submitted do you think we should use him??

I was under the impression that as long as we were still together and we can prove it that the permanent visa was pretty much guaranteed?

A small bit worried now! I thought all the stress of this visa stuff was over!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't worry or bother using him, honestly. The 801 application is a little bit of paperwork and a couple of witness statements and a little evidence. It's really not intense at all - nothing like the 820. I personally don't think you need to worry about section 501 at this point - they already accepted you and nothing's changed, so.... If you want to be sure it'd probably be smart to ask Mark Northam by posting your question to the thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## DylanW

Yeah I agree with CG. My agent wanted to charge me $1100 to do my second stage. To be honest its very simple and not much to it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

xomox said:


> Hi Everybody, wow it has been about a year since I was on here!
> 
> We just got the letter about the 2nd stage visa and the migration agent we used for the first stage has contacted us asking if we want him to represent us? He said because of section 501 it might be a good idea. I know this is about the character assessment but if there have been no character problems since before the first stage was submitted do you think we should use him??
> 
> I was under the impression that as long as we were still together and we can prove it that the permanent visa was pretty much guaranteed?
> 
> A small bit worried now! I thought all the stress of this visa stuff was over!


I just read your post in Mark's thread, too. DIBP generally only care about past convictions if the sum total of sentences is 12 months or more. You said he'd never served jail time - if his sentences were not 12 months or longer, total, you don't have anything to worry about at all. Wait for Mark's response just because he's the expert, but at least this might set your mind at ease a little.


----------



## moonlight

Hi everyone.

I need some help.I have submited online my application 820 (from subclass 300 to 820). I didn't yet upload forms 47sp,40sp and form 80.

I think I made mistakes about some questions : 

1.Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
I wrote NO but the answer should be that I have not travelled but I applied for Prospective Mariage visa and for Tourist visa twice ( both time I have been refused).

2.Is this applicant related to the sponsor by blood,marriage or adoption?
I wrote NO but we are married and I should write YES , right?

I am not sure how could I make such mistakes I supposed I was confused...

Can someone help me CG or anyone?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Moonlight! Yes, the answer to your first question probably should have been yes. Only for the tourist visas, though, at least in my opinion. I read that question as asking about visas I had applied for other than the Prospective Marriage Visa, which I'm currently on while applying for the 820. You were correct on your second question, though - when they say "related by marriage" they're talking about someone else's marriage. They're asking if you were related to your husband before you were married, lol.


----------



## xomox

CollegeGirl said:


> I just read your post in Mark's thread, too. DIBP generally only care about past convictions if the sum total of sentences is 12 months or more. You said he'd never served jail time - if his sentences were not 12 months or longer, total, you don't have anything to worry about at all. Wait for Mark's response just because he's the expert, but at least this might set your mind at ease a little.


Did you see his response? That if a Character Assessment was done before it should be ok, but if not.....? A small bit worrying! Surely if they let him in already they should let him stay!

I asked our previous migration agent if the Character Assessment was done before, hopefully it was! *fingers crossed*

M x


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I saw that. I just can't help thinking if it were going to be an issue, they would have brought it up last time. I can't see them waiting until now to make a problem out of it.


----------



## moonlight

Thank you a lot CG.

I am not sure what to do.There is not that question where I made a mistake in forms 47sp and 80.

In the form 80 there is the question 36:
Have you been to Australia before? - and nothing about previously applying for visa.

How can I fix this, should I need to upload the form 1023 for incorrect answers?

I have one more dilemma about Question 29 in Form 80 - I applying for temporary visa , right or ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

moonlight said:


> Thank you a lot CG.
> 
> I am not sure what to do.There is not that question where I made a mistake in forms 47sp and 80.
> 
> In the form 80 there is the question 36:
> Have you been to Australia before? - and nothing about previously applying for visa.
> 
> How can I fix this, should I need to upload the form 1023 for incorrect answers?
> 
> I have one more dilemma about Question 29 in Form 80 - I applying for temporary visa , right or ?


You can upload that form if you want to. It's a simple misunderstanding, and they're not going to hold that against you.

You're applying for a permanent visa. I know it's confusing because the 820 is a TR (or temporary residence) visa, but at the same time you are also applying for the 801, the permanent visa. In two years they will reassess you for that, but it's technically the same application. Like I said, confusing - but trust me on this, you're applying for a permanent visa.


----------



## Euroasianman

I am pasting Mark's response to me so that the others who are at the second stage can find this important information.

Here it is :

_

Hi Euroasianman -

It depends on the particular relationship - it's best to send in a reasonable amount of evidence to cover the 4 areas, however generally just from the time since the provisional partner visa was approved. But exactly how much is dependent on each person and their circumstances. We generally recommend that there be sufficient information and documents to show that the relationship has continued since the time of the grant of the prov partner visa, but you don't have to cover the entire length of the relationship. The perceived (by DIBP) "risk level" of the application is another factor (more risk = send more evidence), and we usually recommend that defacto couples take a more cautious approach to partner visas generally (initial and second stage) and send in any/all evidence that could be relevant.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam

Quote:
Originally Posted by Euroasianman View Post
Hi Mark,

I just realized that on the immigration department's website there is a new list that I thought wasn't there before. From my understanding you now have to send almost as many as documents that you would do for the the temporary visa. People are saying that you don't need to send a lot of evidence for the second stage so what do you think?

Here is the link for the 'recommended evidence list for the second stage" .

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/form...rtner-visa.pdf

Thanks for your insight.

Recommended Documents

Evidence that your relationship is continuing

 Financial evidence of your relationship: Documents to show that you and your partner share 
financial commitments and responsibilities, such as: 
 evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, 
appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance) 
 sharing of finances 
 legal commitments that you and your partner have taken on as a couple 
 evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period 
of time 
 sharing of household bills and expenses.

 The nature of the household: Documents to show that you and your partner share responsibilities in 
your household, such as: 
 your living arrangements 
 a statement about the way housework is distributed 
 joint ownership or joint rental of the house in which you live 
 joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone) 
 joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses 
 joint responsibility for children 
 correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.

 Social context of the relationship: Documents to show how your relationship with your partner is 
seen by your friends and family will be considered, such as: 
 evidence that you and your partner are usually accepted as a couple socially (for example, 
joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common) 
 statutory declarations from your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends 
about their assessment of the nature of your relationship 
 evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, 
commercial or public institutions or authorities, joint membership of organisations or groups 
 evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities 
 joint travel.

 The nature of your commitment to each other: Documents to show your commitment to each 
other: 
 knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family 
situation) 
 intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have 
combined your affairs) 
 the terms of your wills 
 correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during 
any period of separation.
_


----------



## moonlight

Thanks again CG.

You helped me a lot.


----------



## Lbe

*Partner visa PR*

Hi guys and girls,
So I sent my 2nd stage of my partner visa to Melbourne and according to Australia post it arrived on 16th may. My question is does anyone know how long it takes for your acknowledgement letter to come back to you.

Thanks


----------



## Emily88

Lbe said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> So I sent my 2nd stage of my partner visa to Melbourne and according to Australia post it arrived on 16th may. My question is does anyone know how long it takes for your acknowledgement letter to come back to you.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, My one took 2 weeks to arrived.


----------



## Lbe

Emily88 said:


> Hi, My one took 2 weeks to arrived.


Hi thanks for the reply mine will be two weeks on Friday so hopefully come through this week.

Thanks again


----------



## Realman2011

Lbe said:


> Hi thanks for the reply mine will be two weeks on Friday so hopefully come through this week.
> 
> Thanks again


Didnt get one up till now and i called them they said sometimes they do send it sometimes they dont.


----------



## sugarstoned

Hi everyone!

I submitted my application with the requirements online last March 08, 2014. Do they send an acknowledgement letter/email saying they received the application or not anymore?

Many thanks,
sugarstoned


----------



## Lbe

sugarstoned said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I submitted my application with the requirements online last March 08, 2014. Do they send an acknowledgement letter/email saying they received the application or not anymore?
> 
> Many thanks,
> sugarstoned


Not as far as I know if you sent it online. Only if you do it by post I think.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Lbe said:


> Not as far as I know if you sent it online. Only if you do it by post I think.


Strange that they'd do an immediate acknowledgment for the 820 but not the second stage.


----------



## sugarstoned

Lbe said:


> Not as far as I know if you sent it online. Only if you do it by post I think.


Thank you for the reply! Was a bit worried whether my application was recieved or not.

sugarstoned


----------



## tararabee

*help*

Hey guys!
I have just finally received my letter to let me know I can submit my second stage partner visa 100 in August. I have a few questions that those who have started or finished theirs might be able to help with.
- What documents do I need to get certified? I assumed my stat dec but if I fill this out online it wouldnt be signed?
- The first time I sent through our 309 visa I went a bit over board and got 12 stat decs. Now that my partner and I own a house and have a bit more evidence I was thinking I would just give the 2 they ask for. Has anyone else given more then 2 the second time around?
- Also the police check -- the checklist said (if applicable) beside needing one for your partner. Is it necessary to have my partner obtain one as well? or is my own enough.

Any advice would be great! Thank you everyone in advance


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

DIAC provides a checklist for the 2 year forms.

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

Only the person applying for the visa needs a police check. The sponsoring partner does not.

I remember when I submitted my originals, they told me that if I printed something from the web, it did not have to be certified. This covers most things these days: bank statements, phone bills, car insurance. I also went a little overboard with information due to being only de facto last time. However, we are married now and our paperwork is a lot more clear so I plan on only sending in the essential items + 2 stat decs.

Does anyone have any updates on processing times? The calculator says that I can submit a paper application at the end of this month. I applied for the original visa onshore in Melbourne and got approved in only 3 weeks. It would be amazing if I could get it that fast again because there are a couple of PR only jobs that I wanted to apply for.


----------



## livingon

Hi Everyone,

It has been a while since I've been on the forum but it is time for the PR100 visa. YAY
Our magic date was the 23rd May 2014. Online application was submitted the week before it was due.
We are wondering if anyone has any idea how long the processing times are for this visa at the Queensland centre recently? Anyone else applied in May as well?

Thanks.


----------



## Emily88

livingon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I've been on the forum but it is time for the PR100 visa. YAY
> Our magic date was the 23rd May 2014. Online application was submitted the week before it was due.
> We are wondering if anyone has any idea how long the processing times are for this visa at the Queensland centre recently? Anyone else applied in May as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Livingon,

We are in the same month but mine is PR801, so i submitted to Melbourne office.

My Eligible date was 18 May and i'm still waiting.


----------



## music666

Got my PR-Grant letter today!! Yay!! It took exactly 8 weeks since the eligible date! (which was 8th May)...I submitted the online application on the 9th May. Got the grant email today (8th July)  So all of you: all the very best!!!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulation on your wonderful news. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers


----------



## livingon

Congratulations music666, I'm sure you are glad that is all over, and thanks for the update...it gives us hope ours will be granted in the not to distant future.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

So was May 8 your 2-year anniversary or 2 months before? I would prefer to submit my application online, but the Immigration call center said that only paper applications 2 months early. I don't really trust what they say over the phone, so I am curious if others have been able to do this.



music666 said:


> Got my PR-Grant letter today!! Yay!! It took exactly 8 weeks since the eligible date! (which was 8th May)...I submitted the online application on the 9th May. Got the grant email today (8th July)  So all of you: all the very best!!!


----------



## harumi23

music666 said:


> Got my PR-Grant letter today!! Yay!! It took exactly 8 weeks since the eligible date! (which was 8th May)...I submitted the online application on the 9th May. Got the grant email today (8th July)  So all of you: all the very best!!!


Congratulations!  Wow 8 weeks that was quick! My eligible date is 8th Feb but still waiting for my PR. Hoping to get it granted soon.


----------



## Emily88

music666 said:


> Got my PR-Grant letter today!! Yay!! It took exactly 8 weeks since the eligible date! (which was 8th May)...I submitted the online application on the 9th May. Got the grant email today (8th July)  So all of you: all the very best!!!


Congratulations to you yayyyy!!!

Seems like lodged an online application would get granted faster than lodged it my mail now. I regret that i didn't do it online  
It will be exactly 8 weeks for me next week, so hopefully to hear the good news soon


----------



## Ausfil

livingon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I've been on the forum but it is time for the PR100 visa. YAY
> Our magic date was the 23rd May 2014. Online application was submitted the week before it was due.
> We are wondering if anyone has any idea how long the processing times are for this visa at the Queensland centre recently? Anyone else applied in May as well?
> 
> Thanks.


My wife's magic date was also the 23rd May 2014 for her PR801 we submitted online 19 May and visa granted 20 June

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011

Married: 10 March 2012

Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 
(applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012

Partner (Residence)(Class BS Subclass 801) visa.
Submitted second stage documentation online 19 May 2014.
Applied: 23 May 2014
Granted: 20 June 2014


----------



## JEdwards

How much is the fee for second stage visa processing 801/100?

Thanks in advance for the reply


----------



## CollegeGirl

JEdwards said:


> How much is the fee for second stage visa processing 801/100?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply


There isn't one. When you apply for the 309 or 820, your fee also includes the permanent visa.


----------



## JEdwards

CollegeGirl said:


> There isn't one. When you apply for the 309 or 820, your fee also includes the permanent visa.


Thank you once again CollegeGirl ))


----------



## xomox

Does anyone know how long after the eligibility date you need to have the documents in? I only just applied for the police cert and the eligibility date was 13/07/14

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emily88

xomox said:


> Does anyone know how long after the eligibility date you need to have the documents in? I only just applied for the police cert and the eligibility date was 13/07/14
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As soon as possible. because usually we need to send it in before eligible date if apply by post but if you like to apply online then you can submit it once you reach your eligible date. I think you should call The department to let them know of your delays.


----------



## jackie

harumi23 said:


> Congratulations!  Wow 8 weeks that was quick! My eligible date is 8th Feb but still waiting for my PR. Hoping to get it granted soon.


hi Harumi,

We have very close eligibility date, mine was in 22Feb14, but I was late in submitting my documents, I sent them in Apr, jus wondering when you sent your 2nd stage supporting docs?


----------



## livingon

We got PR!!!!!! So excited and relieved.

For all those waiting for the PR 100 it took 2months 1 days from eligibility. 
It came through on the 24th July, and we recieved their email this morning.

Good luck to everyone still on this journey!



livingon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I've been on the forum but it is time for the PR100 visa. YAY
> Our magic date was the 23rd May 2014. Online application was submitted the week before it was due.
> We are wondering if anyone has any idea how long the processing times are for this visa at the Queensland centre recently? Anyone else applied in May as well?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers and good luck...


----------



## jackie

livingon said:


> We got PR!!!!!! So excited and relieved.
> 
> For all those waiting for the PR 100 it took 2months 1 days from eligibility.
> It came through on the 24th July, and we recieved their email this morning.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still on this journey!


That is wonderful news.. Congrats and enjoy OZ.. still waiting but mine is 801..


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Do you have an average timeframe between date the 820 was granted to the date the 801 was granted?

Anyone with timeframes for high risk countries too?

Thanks


----------



## jackie

Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions. 

Thank you God!!! 
Hitting the club coz I now deserve a glass of wine..

My 801 timeline, my eligibility date was Feb22, I was late to submit supporting docs which I sent on 30th April and the approval came in today 31 July so exactly 3 months to the day .. Horaayyyy !!!

Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jackie said:


> Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions.
> 
> Thank you God!!!
> Hitting the club coz I now deserve a glass of wine..
> 
> My 801 timeline, my eligibility date was Feb22, I was late to submit supporting docs which I sent on 30th April and the approval came in today 31 July so exactly 3 months to the day .. Horaayyyy !!!
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


GREAT News!!! Many Congratulations!!! jackie 
Have a wonderful life with your partner.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jackie

I want to ask anyone who has been granted 801, if I should expect anything in the post? or is the email all the send?

As I got granted the visa today, i just want to know how long should I expect hard copy documents?

Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24

The email is all you'll get. It includes the grant notice, which you can print if you want a paper copy.


----------



## harumi23

jackie said:


> Finally some great news to end the month.. I have been granted 801 visa. I have been checking vevo every day with nothing showing, then today at 3.34pm I received the amazing email IMMI grant notification with 801 , NIL conditions.
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend ya'll


Hi Jackie! Good to hear your PR have been granted! No good news for me yet. Congratulations to you!


----------



## harumi23

Im just wondering if anyone has contacted their case officers to make follow ups? Or does anyone know someone has done that? Im thinking of contacting my CO but im not sure if i should. My eligibility date was Feb2014.

Any feedback is appreciated. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## chrissy

harumi23 said:


> Im just wondering if anyone has contacted their case officers to make follow ups? Or does anyone know someone has done that? Im thinking of contacting my CO but im not sure if i should. My eligibility date was Feb2014.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated. Have a great weekend everyone!


after i had an interview with my case officer she asked me for more supporting docs which i sent a day after the interview.once she received it she sent me an email confirming of the docs received..2 days after i didnt hear antything from her, so i rang her and asked about the visa and that was when i found out that my visa got approve.. hope this help...


----------



## JEdwards

harumi23 said:


> Im just wondering if anyone has contacted their case officers to make follow ups? Or does anyone know someone has done that? Im thinking of contacting my CO but im not sure if i should. My eligibility date was Feb2014.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated. Have a great weekend everyone!


Hi harumi,
Are you on 2nd stage visa? I am on 309/100.
I didn't get any notice for my 2nd stage visa as well until July 2014 and my eligibility date is Apr 2014. Email the immi make an inquiry about your case. That's what I did and they reply pretty fast and guide you through the process.

Cheers!


----------



## JEdwards

Happy day my lucky day is today. Got my PR Subclass 100.....
Granted in 14 days from the day of application(online).

Good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Enjoy a long and happy life together in Oz. Good things come to those who wait and trust... Best wishes and good luck...


----------



## harumi23

chrissy said:


> after i had an interview with my case officer she asked me for more supporting docs which i sent a day after the interview.once she received it she sent me an email confirming of the docs received..2 days after i didnt hear antything from her, so i rang her and asked about the visa and that was when i found out that my visa got approve.. hope this help...


Thanks Chrissy for your reply. I sent my CO email yesterday. Did your case officer replied to your email quickly?


----------



## harumi23

JEdwards said:


> Hi harumi,
> Are you on 2nd stage visa? I am on 309/100.
> I didn't get any notice for my 2nd stage visa as well until July 2014 and my eligibility date is Apr 2014. Email the immi make an inquiry about your case. That's what I did and they reply pretty fast and guide you through the process.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes im on 2nd stage visa. Congratulations on getting your PR!


----------



## JEdwards

harumi23 said:


> Yes im on 2nd stage visa. Congratulations on getting your PR!


Thanks harumi23 wish you get yours sooner.

I just realise that you have submitted your application already. They sure working on it now. I wonder how did you learn about your CO? I didn't hear from immi anything about CO. I only know my CO through my PR grant letter.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I've posted this on the other 801 thread already. Forgive me for cross-posting, but I want to make sure everyone this applies to see it. If you've already responded on the other thread, no need to respond twice, of course! 

Can anyone who is either currently applying for or previously applied for the 801 as a SECOND STAGE visa (aka, you started out on the 820 and then were asked for documentation for your 801) confirm if you were asked for a medical at all when you did your paperwork for your 801? I'm *especially* interested in hearing from those that had their medicals referred originally (i.e., something was wrong with them and they took a further look at them). 

I am pretty sure that this at the very least RARELY happens at the 801 stage, but I could relax a lot more if I knew it NEVER happened.

Also, do they ask anything about your medical status on your 801 reassessment paperwork these days? Like, is one of the questions "has anything significant changed with your medical status" or anything along those lines?

You all probably think I'm being ridiculous as nothing has changed with my medical status at all, and I probably am being ridiculous!, but I would really like to be able to tell my husband that it's almost certain we have nothing to worry about so we can stop feeling so up-in-the-air for the next couple of years. If we knew that now that we've gotten the 820, nothing medical can keep us from the 801, we could relax SO much more.


----------



## Lauraleigh81

CollegeGirl said:


> I've posted this on the other 801 thread already. Forgive me for cross-posting, but I want to make sure everyone this applies to see it. If you've already responded on the other thread, no need to respond twice, of course!
> 
> Can anyone who is either currently applying for or previously applied for the 801 as a SECOND STAGE visa (aka, you started out on the 820 and then were asked for documentation for your 801) confirm if you were asked for a medical at all when you did your paperwork for your 801? I'm *especially* interested in hearing from those that had their medicals referred originally (i.e., something was wrong with them and they took a further look at them).
> 
> I am pretty sure that this at the very least RARELY happens at the 801 stage, but I could relax a lot more if I knew it NEVER happened.
> 
> Also, do they ask anything about your medical status on your 801 reassessment paperwork these days? Like, is one of the questions "has anything significant changed with your medical status" or anything along those lines?
> 
> You all probably think I'm being ridiculous as nothing has changed with my medical status at all, and I probably am being ridiculous!, but I would really like to be able to tell my husband that it's almost certain we have nothing to worry about so we can stop feeling so up-in-the-air for the next couple of years. If we knew that now that we've gotten the 820, nothing medical can keep us from the 801, we could relax SO much more.


I just received my email for my 2nd stage 801 processing (I am currently on an 820) and nowhere in the email does it ask me for any kind of medical check or information. The only thing it asks for is a federal police check. I did my medical examination when first applying for the 820/801 almost two years ago.  So I wouldn't worry too much about it, I don't think they will ask for a medical check...


----------



## JEdwards

CollegeGirl said:


> I've posted this on the other 801 thread already. Forgive me for cross-posting, but I want to make sure everyone this applies to see it. If you've already responded on the other thread, no need to respond twice, of course!
> 
> Can anyone who is either currently applying for or previously applied for the 801 as a SECOND STAGE visa (aka, you started out on the 820 and then were asked for documentation for your 801) confirm if you were asked for a medical at all when you did your paperwork for your 801? I'm *especially* interested in hearing from those that had their medicals referred originally (i.e., something was wrong with them and they took a further look at them).
> 
> I am pretty sure that this at the very least RARELY happens at the 801 stage, but I could relax a lot more if I knew it NEVER happened.
> 
> Also, do they ask anything about your medical status on your 801 reassessment paperwork these days? Like, is one of the questions "has anything significant changed with your medical status" or anything along those lines?
> 
> You all probably think I'm being ridiculous as nothing has changed with my medical status at all, and I probably am being ridiculous!, but I would really like to be able to tell my husband that it's almost certain we have nothing to worry about so we can stop feeling so up-in-the-air for the next couple of years. If we knew that now that we've gotten the 820, nothing medical can keep us from the 801, we could relax SO much more.


Hi CollegeGirl,

I understand we are on different visa class but I don't think there is any difference when applying for permanent residence. I thought I will reply in your post because my medical is referred as well and I just did my follow up 2nd medical check last month and I still have one outstanding medical check by next year. I hope that makes you not to worry too much.

In the application form through online they did not ask anything about medical. Once you have fill it up all your details then submit and upload all the necessary documents. On the screen with your details etc the following sentence shows below the applicant info and the sponsor on "Next step"

No next steps available.
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.

I do understand your feeling though I have been there before. Cheers!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey JEdwards - I appreciate you trying to help, but it's very different between this subclass and yours. Thank you though!


----------



## JEdwards

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey JEdwards - I appreciate you trying to help, but it's very different between this subclass and yours. Thank you though!


Your right it is totally different subclass. I have attached a link might be helpful in general and to the others as well.

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/_pdf/factsheet-partner-perm.pdf


----------



## CollegeGirl

JEdwards said:


> Your right it is totally different subclass. I have attached a link might be helpful in general and to the others as well.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/_pdf/factsheet-partner-perm.pdf


I somehow hadn't seen that brochure before. It seems to say explicitly that you won't be asked to undertake a new health check, period. If you had a Health Undertaking when you were granted the 820 originally you'll be asked to confirm that you've done what you were asked to, but that wasn't the case in my situation - so it seems like maybe we really CAN relax and we have nothing to worry about now. Hope that's the case.


----------



## Ria

JEdwards said:


> Hi harumi,
> Are you on 2nd stage visa? I am on 309/100.
> I didn't get any notice for my 2nd stage visa as well until July 2014 and my eligibility date is Apr 2014. Email the immi make an inquiry about your case. That's what I did and they reply pretty fast and guide you through the process.
> 
> Cheers!


HI JEdwards & Harumi,

Congratz to both of you !!
im on a 309 as well, still waiting for the notification from immi about the 2nd stage. My eligibility date is Oct 2014. 
Im contemplating between submitting via mail or online. Any suggestions?
Do we really need to wait for the letter from immi before we submit the 2nd stage papers?
Your inputs are truly appreciated.
Thanks !!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, you don't need to wait for the letter. You can apply online as soon as you reach your eligibility date. Online is preferable, generally.


----------



## Ria

CollegeGirl said:


> No, you don't need to wait for the letter. You can apply online as soon as you reach your eligibility date. Online is preferable, generally.


Thanks for that CollegeGirl !..that was quick, wht time is it now in the U. S of A? lol..
Good to know I don't have to wait for the letter.
So technically if I send those paperworks via mail to the processing centre in Brisbane soon it will still be ok as long as I include the confirmation card in the package right.
Will look into doing online, you do have to have an account on the immi website huh? just worried about the glitches bout online apps, probably nothing.
Thanks again !!


----------



## JEdwards

Ria said:


> HI JEdwards & Harumi,
> 
> Congratz to both of you !!
> im on a 309 as well, still waiting for the notification from immi about the 2nd stage. My eligibility date is Oct 2014.
> Im contemplating between submitting via mail or online. Any suggestions?
> Do we really need to wait for the letter from immi before we submit the 2nd stage papers?
> Your inputs are truly appreciated.
> Thanks !!


You can submit your application as soon as you got all your papers ready. CollegeGirl is right you don't have to wait for the letter. Online application is much easier you can review your uploaded documents and add more supporting documents anytime you want and that is the best part.

Create your immi account then you can start from there.

Good luck to your upcoming application!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ria said:


> Thanks for that CollegeGirl !..that was quick, what time is it now in the U. S of A? lol..
> Good to know I don't have to wait for the letter.
> So technically if I send those paperworks via mail to the processing centre in Brisbane soon it will still be ok as long as I include the confirmation card in the package right.
> Will look into doing online, you do have to have an account on the immi website huh? just worried about the glitches bout online apps, probably nothing.
> Thanks again !!


Very few glitches in the online app for the 801, as I understand. Pretty straightforward. It's fine to send it via post if you prefer, though.


----------



## 16163

sherryli said:


> Hi there
> 
> My eligible date is 14 March 14. I sent my paperwork on 22nd Jan 14 and have received the acknolegement letter a week after that.
> 
> Wish you all the best and please keep me posted. Thank you.
> 
> have you recived any news from diac so for thanks


----------



## 16163

have you recived any news from diac


----------



## habby

CollegeGirl said:


> I've posted this on the other 801 thread already. Forgive me for cross-posting, but I want to make sure everyone this applies to see it. If you've already responded on the other thread, no need to respond twice, of course!
> 
> Can anyone who is either currently applying for or previously applied for the 801 as a SECOND STAGE visa (aka, you started out on the 820 and then were asked for documentation for your 801) confirm if you were asked for a medical at all when you did your paperwork for your 801? I'm *especially* interested in hearing from those that had their medicals referred originally (i.e., something was wrong with them and they took a further look at them).
> 
> I am pretty sure that this at the very least RARELY happens at the 801 stage, but I could relax a lot more if I knew it NEVER happened.
> 
> Also, do they ask anything about your medical status on your 801 reassessment paperwork these days? Like, is one of the questions "has anything significant changed with your medical status" or anything along those lines?
> 
> You all probably think I'm being ridiculous as nothing has changed with my medical status at all, and I probably am being ridiculous!, but I would really like to be able to tell my husband that it's almost certain we have nothing to worry about so we can stop feeling so up-in-the-air for the next couple of years. If we knew that now that we've gotten the 820, nothing medical can keep us from the 801, we could relax SO much more.


Just did my second stage application this weekend (801) There was nothing there about medicals, just had to do n Australian Police check.


----------



## Ria

Thanks CollegeGirl & JEdwards !!

I have not yet received any letter yet for the 2nd stage notification, but as both of you said and also the estimator on the website said there really is no need to wait for a letter. So I went ahead and did the police check which I did online and they already notify me saying that its completed and they are sending it to me.
Now im preparing all the stat decs and the application forms and the evidences.
One question: has anyone made a statement that they are working and ended up being asked for tax return papers? I think I have read it somewhere here, but I could not find it again. Just curious.
Thanks again for your help. Cheers !!


----------



## richh1833

Hey guys, been a while. I just wanted to make sure that what I know is correct.

So 22 months after your original application date you they'll notify you. Once you hit 24, thats when you send in your details online/paper. Is this correct?

Also, do you have to be in the country for the application to be approved? We were planning a holiday between dec-jan 2015/2016 (our eligibility date is 10/2015).


----------



## CollegeGirl

richh1833 said:


> Hey guys, been a while. I just wanted to make sure that what I know is correct.
> 
> So 22 months after your original application date you they'll notify you. Once you hit 24, thats when you send in your details online/paper. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, do you have to be in the country for the application to be approved? We were planning a holiday between dec-jan 2015/2016 (our eligibility date is 10/2015).


Yes, that's pretty much correct. Sometimes they notify you earlier (at 21 months) or a little later, but it doesn't matter. You can apply up to a couple of months in advance, either by post (sending in your documents early) or online. If you apply online and want to apply early, you'll just have to answer "yes" at the Partner Permanent Visa Calculator to whether or not you lodged on or before this date two years ago. That's not a problem - they'll have all your info, and they won't process your reassessment until you actually hit your two-year mark. After that, you wait 3-4 months for it to be approved. You can be inside or outside of Australia when it's granted - it makes no difference.


----------



## richh1833

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, that's pretty much correct. Sometimes they notify you earlier (at 21 months) or a little later, but it doesn't matter. You can apply up to a couple of months in advance, either by post (sending in your documents early) or online. If you apply online and want to apply early, you'll just have to answer "yes" at the Partner Permanent Visa Calculator to whether or not you lodged on or before this date two years ago. That's not a problem - they'll have all your info, and they won't process your reassessment until you actually hit your two-year mark. After that, you wait 3-4 months for it to be approved. You can be inside or outside of Australia when it's granted - it makes no difference.


Beautiful! Thanks CollegeGirl!


----------



## jfanny

*2nd stage questions*

Hello everyone,

I just receive an email from DIAC asking me evidence for the 2nd stage. I am french, my partner is australian. We have been living in Australia from nov 2011 to june 2014 (WHV+WHV2+820), then moved back to Europe 2 months ago.
There are a few things that confuse me.

DIAC says we can apply 2 years from the lodging application date. Mine was on the 16/10/12, so does this means I have to wait october 16th or can I send the documents earlier as I receive the letter ? How long do I have to apply after the 16/10 ?

DIAC says as well " For the 2nd stage, you apply from Australia or outside of Australia". We are currently in France, moving to the UK (probably for 2 years, and then back to Australia).
How can I get my documents certified in England : Should I go to the Australian embassy in London, or would an UK peace keeper be recognized by Australian immigration ?

We are currently living in between France (at my brother's apartment) and London traveling back and forth until we get a stable job in the UK (my partner doing freelance work).
So we don't have a lease the last 2 months, but we have everything from 16/10/12 to june 2014.
How can I justify our proof of address together since june? Would a letter from my brother be enough to justify the situation, along with plane tickets, UK accommodation, bank statements and a letter explaining the situation ?

Is it enough to have 2 people doing statutory declarations, or would you advise to have more ? (I had about 6 for the 1st stage)

Thanks for taking the time to read me


----------



## CollegeGirl

jfanny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just receive an email from DIAC asking me evidence for the 2nd stage. I am french, my partner is australian. We have been living in Australia from nov 2011 to june 2014 (WHV+WHV2+820), then moved back to Europe 2 months ago.
> There are a few things that confuse me.
> 
> DIAC says we can apply 2 years from the lodging application date. Mine was on the 16/10/12, so does this means I have to wait october 16th or can I send the documents earlier as I receive the letter ? How long do I have to apply after the 16/10 ?
> 
> DIAC says as well " For the 2nd stage, you apply from Australia or outside of Australia". We are currently in France, moving to the UK (probably for 2 years, and then back to Australia).
> How can I get my documents certified in England : Should I go to the Australian embassy in London, or would an UK peace keeper be recognized by Australian immigration ?
> 
> We are currently living in between France (at my brother's apartment) and London traveling back and forth until we get a stable job in the UK (my partner doing freelance work).
> So we don't have a lease the last 2 months, but we have everything from 16/10/12 to june 2014.
> How can I justify our proof of address together since june? Would a letter from my brother be enough to justify the situation, along with plane tickets, UK accommodation, bank statements and a letter explaining the situation ?
> 
> Is it enough to have 2 people doing statutory declarations, or would you advise to have more ? (I had about 6 for the 1st stage)
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read me


Hey jfanny - you can apply now if you're applying by post. If you're applying online, you may need to wait until your eligibility (two-year) date. In the UK, solicitors can certify documents. Call around, as different ones can charge very different rates. However, if you apply online, nothing except your statements from witnesses/witness IDs need to be certified. Everything else can just be scanned in colour. Two people to do stat decs is fine - this is really just ticking boxes that you're still together.

Frankly I don't think you need to worry about the last couple of months - it would be fine to say you're traveling in Europe and to provide whatever evidence you have. They're not anywhere near as stringent with this stage as the first - they're just checking to make sure you're still together, still have combined finances, etc.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, and there's no real "deadline" but I'd try to get in before your eligibility date. If they think you aren't providing evidence you're still together, they eventually would just cancel your visa and not give you PR - but there's no telling how long they would take to do that. Probably not for several months after your eligibility date, or even longer. Still, I'd go ahead and get it done with. The sooner you're PR, the better, right?


----------



## jfanny

Thanks a lot CollegeGirl, yes the sooner the better 

So I was planning to explain them we just moved to Europe for 1 to 2 years before going back to Australia, but would it be a "bad" thing ? 
Is it better to say we are travelling in Europe ? (since june through) 
Im happy to tell them the truth, I just hope this doesn't play negative against getting PR done.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Honestly, I'm not sure. I don't THINK it would, but I just can't be positive as I know they do get upset at people applying for PR or citizenship who don't intend to live there at all... but you do intend to live there in a couple of years. I wouldn't lie to them in any event, though. Maybe post on Ask Mark just to be sure.


----------



## KS77

*2nd Stage 801 - Sponsor requirements*

Hi there,

We have just received notification to provide updated information for the 2nd stage of our 820/801.

We originally applied for the 820 via paper/post so the new system is proving to be 'interesting'.

We have submitted the Applicant section and in the process of submitting all our documents. As a sponsor is the main section I need to complete a Stat Dec (similar to the original one but updated on the relationship now)? No additional forms?

Anyone got any cool tips?

We've kept some of the sections quite short in the Applicants update - we are engaged, planning a wedding and have a newborn so felt that covered a fair amount on how our relationship had progressed in the last 2 years! 

Thanks!


----------



## cjcherry

Hi fellow migrants/sponsors

Like a lot of people on this thread, I am in permanent stage processing. I got an email probably a month ago from Immi saying I was eligible to begin the next phase, I've created an ImmiAccount and lodged the application/questionnaire. Now I'm at the point where I am supposed to upload various documents and I have to say I'm very confused about what NEW information I need to provide. I gather from this thread that I will need to do a new AFP check, and I know we need 2 x Form 888. Do I need to re-do all my personal identity documents? The checklist provided online is for both 820 and 801 applications, so doesn't really indicate exactly what needs to be provided for just the 801 phase.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Here's a specific checklist for the 801. https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf


----------



## KS77

cjcherry said:


> Hi fellow migrants/sponsors
> 
> Like a lot of people on this thread, I am in permanent stage processing. I got an email probably a month ago from Immi saying I was eligible to begin the next phase, I've created an ImmiAccount and lodged the application/questionnaire. Now I'm at the point where I am supposed to upload various documents and I have to say I'm very confused about what NEW information I need to provide. I gather from this thread that I will need to do a new AFP check, and I know we need 2 x Form 888. Do I need to re-do all my personal identity documents? The checklist provided online is for both 820 and 801 applications, so doesn't really indicate exactly what needs to be provided for just the 801 phase.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


It's hard isn't it?! We had a mortgage last time and supplied copies of those docs then. But then the Checklist CollegeGirl linked to says to include them. But is it only if it's new information?

For us that's our daughters birth certificate and lots more unofficial proof. But damned if I want to &^&*( it up.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you're providing just new documentation. They're just verifying that you're still together, that's all. It's really not anywhere near the drama that the 820 was. Provide them evidence that you still share finances (bank statements), evidence that you're both getting correspondence to the same address still (utility bills and/or any other mail that has each of your names on it, etc.) They're seriously just ticking boxes.


----------



## CollegeGirl

(Although I'm actually not sure if you need to provide identity docs again... you might need to, but they're not on the checklist I linked so... not sure).


----------



## coolc

when we give Statutory Declarations ( for second stage ) do we have to use the form from immi site ?

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/form..._applicant.pdf

or can we use our own ? as the space provided may not be enough.


----------



## Becky26

coolc said:


> when we give Statutory Declarations ( for second stage ) do we have to use the form from immi site ?
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/form..._applicant.pdf
> 
> or can we use our own ? as the space provided may not be enough.


I think the sponsor and the applicant will have to stick to the format on the DIBP website. 
Please do wait for others to reply and/or correct me 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mangocrush

Very happy (and relieved) to announce that my Partner received her Permanent Visa (801) on Friday! 

It's been a long, long road, with lots of ups and downs. Only those going through this process can truly understand how many mixed emotions you feel along the journey.

Thanks to everyone here for their support. It has always been encouraging to jump on and read where everyone is up to with their Visa's.

Good luck to all that are waiting for the good news.

_Good things come to those who Believe,
Better things come to those who are Patient
and the best Things come to those who
Don't Give Up._


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

The long wait is over. Time to relax and enjoy life even more. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and fulfilling life together in Oz. 



Mangocrush said:


> Very happy (and relieved) to announce that my Partner received her Permanent Visa (801) on Friday!
> 
> It's been a long, long road, with lots of ups and downs. Only those going through this process can truly understand how many mixed emotions you feel along the journey.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for their support. It has always been encouraging to jump on and read where everyone is up to with their Visa's.
> 
> Good luck to all that are waiting for the good news.
> 
> _Good things come to those who Believe,
> Better things come to those who are Patient
> and the best Things come to those who
> Don't Give Up._


----------



## kacymru

*What evidence to provide*

We're currently gathering all our evidence for the second stage visa - I keep reading that it's not as full on as the first stage.

I just don't want to UNDER provide...*can people please give examples of what they provided for their stage 2 - 801 visa in the past 6 months please *(the reason I say past 6 months is that I believe that it used to be a lot less evidence previously, so I just wanted to get a more current point of view). Also did you provide an index of evidence to make it easier for the case officer (I provided this in the first stage - it was very detailed)?

I don't mind getting ALL the info together again (better safe than sorry), but at the same time I don't want have to go through the rigmarole if it's not necessary!

Thank you in advance.

PS - yes I've read all the check lists etc but just wanted some personal experiences from people who've done it.


----------



## Mangocrush

Thanks so much Dinkum for your well wishes.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Mangocrush said:


> Very happy (and relieved) to announce that my Partner received her Permanent Visa (801) on Friday!
> 
> It's been a long, long road, with lots of ups and downs. Only those going through this process can truly understand how many mixed emotions you feel along the journey.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for their support. It has always been encouraging to jump on and read where everyone is up to with their Visa's.
> 
> Good luck to all that are waiting for the good news.
> 
> _Good things come to those who Believe,
> Better things come to those who are Patient
> and the best Things come to those who
> Don't Give Up._


*Many Congratulations Mangocrush!!! 
Wish you a wonderful life ahead in Australia!
Thank you for sharing the great news with us 
Take Care!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## kacymru

What is the current waiting time on 2nd stage visas? I'm just curious as to everyone's personal experience as, during the initial application the waiting times varied massively (between 2-13 months!).
Thank you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Looks like 3-4 months for most.


----------



## coolc

Hello All

I submitted " Information for second stage Partner visa 100 " and attached documents. 

Just wondering are we suppose to receive a confirmation email ? I did not receive anything...


----------



## coolc

I submitted " Information for second stage Partner visa 100 " and attached documents.

Just wondering are we suppose to receive a confirmation email ? I did not receive anything...

Please any one ?


----------



## Dinkum

*801 visa checklist*

Hi

Could someone direct us to an up-to-date checklist of documents and requirements specifically for our 801 application.

The only checklists I have found have been for both 820 and 801 combined, so it is impossible to tell which ones you need for the 801.

Our eligibility date is still months away, but we want to be sure we collect everything that is required progressively.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## frankiefrankies

GO here: Partner (Permanent) Calculator

and click yes to both of the dots that pop up and it should come up with all the checklists and things.



Dinkum said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone direct us to an up-to-date checklist of documents and requirements specifically for our 801 application.
> 
> The only checklists I have found have been for both 820 and 801 combined, so it is impossible to tell which ones you need for the 801.
> 
> Our eligibility date is still months away, but we want to be sure we collect everything that is required progressively.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dinkum

*801 Visa checklist*

 Thanks heaps Frankies... the link was a great help.



frankiefrankies said:


> GO here: Partner (Permanent) Calculator
> 
> and click yes to both of the dots that pop up and it should come up with all the checklists and things.


----------



## frankiefrankies

No worries 



Dinkum said:


> Thanks heaps Frankies... the link was a great help.


----------



## KS77

Hi there, 

Apologies for cross posting 

We are in the process of uploading all our documents for the 2nd stage processing for 820/801. 

Anyone got any suggestions or info on where the Sponsor's Stat Dec gets uploaded?? It covers everything - financial / social / mutual commitment so not 100% sure. Also does it go under the Applicants uploads or mine? 

Thanks


----------



## KS77

Anyone able to help with the above? 

Thanks!


----------



## geekk

applied for 801- 19/08/14
online application
801 eligibility 11/09/14
waiting for PR/801


----------



## Ria

Hi everyone,

Submitted my 2nd stage for 309/100 online.
Uploaded the supporting documents, tried to be exact in what I uploaded according to their drop down menu..there are so many of them it was quiet overwhelming.
I know not all are required but you cannot help but think did I upload enough evidence.
Were we suppose to get an email afterwards saying that the application is received etc. or not?
Just curious, would we get the email on our personal email or would they post it on the immi account?
Thanks everyone and good luck to all of us!!


----------



## MrsMae

Hi all,
Just a quick question about certifying documents for the second stage bit for my 309/100. We have just submitting the main paperwork online, and are starting to upload all of the supporting evidence. My question is, what all needs to be done as certified copies? We are uploading everything, so they aren't exactly copies. I can't seem to find an exact answer online. I know that the copy of our passports have to be certified before we upload them, but is there anything else? There is so much information on the process for the temporary, but the permanent bit seems to be a bit more vague. We also applied by paper last time, so this online app is all new to us. 

Cheers


----------



## MrsMae

Also, to Ria, we just submitted our paperwork on Wednesday online and we received an email today on our personal email saying they have received our app and asking us to upload our evidence (which I couldn't figure out how to do before we submitted). Hope that helps  and here's for hoping for a smooth process.


----------



## jfanny

Hi everyone,

I am currently in the process of uploading documents for 801. I am a bit confused about what needs to be certified/witness for the online application.

Do I need all those ones ? :
Applicant statutory declaration - signature witnessed
Sponsor statutory declaration - signature witnessed
Copy of Applicant passport - certified
Copy of Sponsor passport - certified
Two 888 forms from friends and family - witness 

Also do we need to get our signatures witnessed on all the Household / Financial / Social / Commitment declarations we are including as well ?

Thanks so much, this forum is an amazing help


----------



## raxmonk

Hi I posted all My documents last week, keep in mind that you have to give genuine proof of your relationships.. I printed all my text message from phone, emails...total of 500 pages..( goodluck to who ever reads that)
Photos, receipt of places we went as evidence...bills, bank statements for both of us, work details like pay slips and all...tax details when I got my tax return...more the better...


----------



## Ranti13

Ria said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Submitted my 2nd stage for 309/100 online.
> Uploaded the supporting documents, tried to be exact in what I uploaded according to their drop down menu..there are so many of them it was quiet overwhelming.
> I know not all are required but you cannot help but think did I upload enough evidence.
> Were we suppose to get an email afterwards saying that the application is received etc. or not?
> Just curious, would we get the email on our personal email or would they post it on the immi account?
> Thanks everyone and good luck to all of us!!


Hi,

what supporting evidence have you submit? I'm kind of struggling as we don't have a joint account or missus doesn't pay any bills.


----------



## raxmonk

We also dontvhace join bank account butane gave our separate account details, we pay bills via b pay so all in statements,
Give about 4 888 forms as it carries weight...
Give pictures and receipts 
Phone text record of you and her...


----------



## Krystal

Ria said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Submitted my 2nd stage for 309/100 online.
> Uploaded the supporting documents, tried to be exact in what I uploaded according to their drop down menu..there are so many of them it was quiet overwhelming.
> I know not all are required but you cannot help but think did I upload enough evidence.
> Were we suppose to get an email afterwards saying that the application is received etc. or not?
> Just curious, would we get the email on our personal email or would they post it on the immi account?
> Thanks everyone and good luck to all of us!!


I received one email after I submitted my application and thats it.

And then never heard anything from CO, and the application would stay as "Processing", until five weeks later I received 3 emails: Grant Notice, the update status of my application on ImmiAccount, and saying a correspondence has been made (which is the grant notice).

When you log on your ImmiAccount your application will say "Finalised", and the applicant (you) will be shown as "Granted".

Good luck! Im from the high risk country too.


----------



## Krystal

Ranti13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what supporting evidence have you submit? I'm kind of struggling as we don't have a joint account or missus doesn't pay any bills.


I dont have joint account either (none at all, no bank no utility etc) and I dont work lol. But its good cause then you can show them that you support your missus (commitment there!)?

I sent them proof dat my husband pay goes to my bank account


----------



## packofnails

hi all

we have recently had our second stage partner visa approved so i hope this is the right thread to provide some random bits of advice and information that might assist. 

Applied for Partner (Provisional) (Subclass 309) visa in London August 2012, granted April 2013.

Applied for Partner (Migrant) (class BC) Partner (subclass 100) visa August 2014, granted October 2014

For our second stage we were advised processing times were that they "aim to process 75% of applications within 8 - 9 months" so we were very pleased and shocked that it came through in two months. 

The first time around we supplied excessive amounts of evidence, a huge folder. After discussions with the processing office in Aus, they made it clear it was about quality not quantity. For our second stage application we did it online and provided a very small amount of good quality evidence. We uploaded the following docs:

Invoice for wedding reception
Joint bank account statements (random selection across the years)
Mortgage loan agreement
Plane tickets to visit family back in England
AFP check and passports
Form 888 from Mum and best friend
Our own stat decs
Two photos of each of us with the others family at Christmas
Joint home contents insurance policy
Joint Council rates
Joint electric bill
Facebook screen shot of mutual friends and the post where we got engaged 
Joint strata bill
Joint water bill

Regarding certification, we didn't get anything certified except those things explicitly stated i.e. passport, form 888

Hope that helps and good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Packofnails... Thanks for sharing your details with us waiting here. It's a great help...


----------



## tangerine44

Hi All - I've just lodged my visa subclass 100 yesterday and sent my docs to the Brisbane office. I tried applying online but I'm getting errors. I have contacted DIBP for 3x and was advised to send the docs via post instead, so I did. Just wondering, would they send an email acknowledging receipt of docs or are they going to send the acknowledgment letter to me via post? How long does it normally take for a CO to be allocated and for the visa to be processed if applied via post? I'm feeling the jitters now that I'm waiting for another visa to be granted. I've provided everything I can think of so hopefully that would be enough.


----------



## ahbee

Hi everyone,

I'm too in the process of 2nd stage partnership visa application. I've read that we need to send

1) ALL proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts

2) Describe financial commitments you and your partner share, eg, joint/individual bank account, ownership of property or other major assets, poolong of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expenses(Proof of evidence is required)" *DESCRIBE ?????* ....HOW TO ???

However.....we've got a big prob here. 
I am living with his parents. They own the house and all the bills are under their name. We do not share any bank account since my husband gives cash to me for the everyday spending. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO WITH IT ???.

And for the 2 witnesses, is that I need to look for someone else other than those that I had in my 1st stage of application ?? How about my parents in law ???\

Would anyone please help.....Thank you so much,


----------



## Hozmoz

We sent Second stage partner at start of October and hoping to hear something soon. 
Were a bit spoiled for the temporary visa as he got approved in 3 weeks ! 
Funny cos we are in even less of a hurry to be approved this time - it wont really change anything for us this time- but I find myself much more impatient 
I see packofnails got theirs in 2 months has anyone else had a short turn around? Or do we need to resign ourselves to a long wait?
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hozmoz

coolc said:


> I submitted " Information for second stage Partner visa 100 " and attached documents.
> 
> Just wondering are we suppose to receive a confirmation email ? I did not receive anything...
> 
> Please any one ?


We applied by paper and sent through the receipt letter which was returned to us in about a week


----------



## ahbee

Krystal said:


> I dont have joint account either (none at all, no bank no utility etc) and I dont work lol. But its good cause then you can show them that you support your missus (commitment there!)?
> 
> I sent them proof dat my husband pay goes to my bank account


"But its good cause then you can show them that you support your missus"
HAHAHA...That's so true !!!


----------



## KelBells

*Hello Everyone!*

Hi There Everyone!

Thank goodness for this group! It's nice to know there are others going through the same waiting blues.

Here's my timeline:

Applied for 820: 17/09/2012
Granted 820 19/09/2012 (two days! what!)
Eligibility date for 801: 17/09/2014
Applied for 801: 17/09/2014
Date Visa Granted: Still waiting

It seems that the grant dates range from 1-5 months! It's so random. I got 820 in lightning speed so I didn't expect to be as lucky this time. And I haven't heard a peep from Immi for almost 2 months. But I attached the documents as soon as I could. I feel like If I call them they'll just get annoyed and robot voice a "the processing date is 6-8 months. Goodbye." Hmm. I just wish they'd send more updates.I worry my application has been lost in the abyss since I haven't heard anything. Did anyone get any word from them after they attached documents? Or did any call them and get any useful, non annoyed info?

Anyhoo hello everyone!  I hope all of our visas get granted swiftly! I can't wait for all this paperwork is over with. Well, till citizenship anyway

Best,

Kelly


----------



## raxmonk

Hi Kelly
The second stage normally takes a while to process it's 9 to 12 months..
I tried to call the immigration as always rude person answers and giving the time frame..
Don't worry your application is there just wait for the time when they contact you..if the time exceed than you contact them.
Takecare


----------



## rpinto111

*Awaiting for Visa Response*

Hi All

I applied for the second stage visa on the 31st of July this year and I am getting a bit concerned because I see that a lot of people have gotten it a lot earlier. it has been over 3 months and a half and I still have not heard anything from them. I applied online, is it faster to apply via post?

Is there a way to know if the application has been picked up by a case worked?


----------



## Melody

rpinto111 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for the second stage visa on the 31st of July this year and I am getting a bit concerned because I see that a lot of people have gotten it a lot earlier. it has been over 3 months and a half and I still have not heard anything from them. I applied online, is it faster to apply via post?
> 
> Is there a way to know if the application has been picked up by a case worked?


Well "technically" online is faster compared to paper application but then again each application is different; some cases might be simpler than some.

I think you can ring them to ask if there's a case officer assigned. But they don't usually communicate with you unless they need something or they just send you the decision letter.

Have you checked VEVO? Just keep an eye on your VEVO. But dw too much yours should be soon


----------



## rpinto111

Melody said:


> Well "technically" online is faster compared to paper application but then again each application is different; some cases might be simpler than some.
> 
> I think you can ring them to ask if there's a case officer assigned. But they don't usually communicate with you unless they need something or they just send you the decision letter.
> 
> Have you checked VEVO? Just keep an eye on your VEVO. But dw too much yours should be soon


Thanks for the reply. I gave them a call to let them know that my partner and I will be travelling to spend christmas with my family in Miami and to see if that affected the decision if we were out of the country. They said they were going to make a note about the time we were travelling but I had to wait.

I have been checking VEVO everyday but nothing has changed. I hope I get it soon. These processes stress me a bit. I hope they let me know before our trip in december

Thanks for your reply. I think this forum is great!


----------



## Island Girl

Since you had mentioned to them about your travel plans for Christmas, rest assured, you would get your result prior to your planned travel.
Wishing you and your partner all the best!


----------



## Ria

Krystal said:


> I received one email after I submitted my application and thats it.
> 
> And then never heard anything from CO, and the application would stay as "Processing", until five weeks later I received 3 emails: Grant Notice, the update status of my application on ImmiAccount, and saying a correspondence has been made (which is the grant notice).
> 
> When you log on your ImmiAccount your application will say "Finalised", and the applicant (you) will be shown as "Granted".
> 
> Good luck! Im from the high risk country too.


What was the initial email after you submitted the app?
Im just hoping that as they have not contacted me it means that they do not need anything else from me..#positive thinking
Im a bit on the paranoid side and keep on checking the immi account.
Five weeks sounds very good to me, if only its all the same.
I cannot wait !!!


----------



## koalabear

Ok there has been no permanent granting alerts for a while in this forum. 

So today is absolutely the most unforgettable day in my life. I got an offer for a permanent position at work. Then when I got home I checked VEVO and I was just speechlesssssss. OMG I got 801 granted today!!!!!! I am now officially Australian permanent resident. What a great day!!! Can't wait for citizenship.

So guys don't give up, your turns next shortly!!!!

Its almost 3.5 months after my Eligibility date which is 31st July 2014


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrtulations!!! koalabear did u apply online or by post?


----------



## koalabear

daveenajohns said:


> Congrtulations!!! koalabear did u apply online or by post?


I applied by post. Good luck to you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG congrats koalabear!!!!


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for sharing your WONDERFUL NEWS KoalaBear! Congratulations to you both...


----------



## coolc

Yes... Got the News. 

Permanent Visa ( 100 ) has been granted. Our eligible date was 17 Sep and applied and lodged all the document 18 Sep. Heard nothing from them till today and Yes... We received an email today... it has been granted.

Thank You all the people who help us to go through the visa process 309 and 100... You guys were really helpful and thank You Australia Forum... this place is really helpful.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both on your wonderful news Coolc.


----------



## fairysparkle

Hi guys. I wonder:
From the date I'm eligible to apply for my permanent visa 100, and it seems to take about 5 6 months to get the visa approved. Does it mean that the pr 100 is then starting from the day it was approved or from the day I was eligible Le to get it ? Which would be when the temporary visa is finished. 

Then I've hard that this pr visa isn't really permanent, but that you have to renew it every 5 years and that they check every time you renew it, that you haven't spend more than 2 years out of australia. Or is that just a check on the first 5 year renewal or will it always be like that ? If so it means that if I have to renew my visa for the rest of my life I am also restricted to not leave australia for as much as I would like or come and go as I would if I was a citizen. 

Third question: I think to apply for citizenship you have to have been a resident for 4 years. Now does that apply even to the time when you were a temporary partner visa resident or only D
From when the real pr is granted ?

Hope someone has some clue


----------



## koalabear

fairysparkle said:


> Hi guys. I wonder:
> From the date I'm eligible to apply for my permanent visa 100, and it seems to take about 5 6 months to get the visa approved. Does it mean that the pr 100 is then starting from the day it was approved or from the day I was eligible Le to get it ? Which would be when the temporary visa is finished.
> 
> Then I've hard that this pr visa isn't really permanent, but that you have to renew it every 5 years and that they check every time you renew it, that you haven't spend more than 2 years out of australia. Or is that just a check on the first 5 year renewal or will it always be like that ? If so it means that if I have to renew my visa for the rest of my life I am also restricted to not leave australia for as much as I would like or come and go as I would if I was a citizen.
> 
> Third question: I think to apply for citizenship you have to have been a resident for 4 years. Now does that apply even to the time when you were a temporary partner visa resident or only D
> From when the real pr is granted ?
> 
> Hope someone has some clue


Hi,

U are still on your temporary visa until the PR is granted. Until that you are still provisional resident.

PR is for u to stay indefinitely in Aus but the "multiple travel" is expired in 5 years. If the travel facility expired before obtaining citizenship, u then have to apply Resident return visa. The process for that visa is based on how long u stay in Aus during PR and how much connection u have in Aus. To me, citizenship is the best guarantee since rules change regularly.

When u apply for the citizenship time will be counted backwards the last 4 years. TRs will be included to assess the resident requirement. Please refer to the citizenship website I think they got all helpful info there.


----------



## CollegeGirl

fairysparkle said:


> Hi guys. I wonder:
> From the date I'm eligible to apply for my permanent visa 100, and it seems to take about 5 6 months to get the visa approved. Does it mean that the pr 100 is then starting from the day it was approved or from the day I was eligible Le to get it ? Which would be when the temporary visa is finished.


 Your TR (temporary) partner visa doesn't expire after two years. As the previous poster said, you stay on your 309 until your 100 is granted. You will not be a permanent resident until the 100 is granted.



> Then I've hard that this pr visa isn't really permanent, but that you have to renew it every 5 years and that they check every time you renew it, that you haven't spend more than 2 years out of australia. Or is that just a check on the first 5 year renewal or will it always be like that ? If so it means that if I have to renew my visa for the rest of my life I am also restricted to not leave australia for as much as I would like or come and go as I would if I was a citizen.


It allows you to STAY in AUSTRALIA permanently - so yes, it is a PERMANENT visa. What is not permanent is the travel allowance. You can come and go as you please for five years. After that, you have to apply for an RRV (return resident visa) in order to leave Australia and return. The five-year (best) RRV requires you to have been in Australia for at least two of the previous five years. You can get shorter-term RRVs if you don't meet that requirement, but you may be required to show strong ties to Australia and getting the RRV is not guaranteed. And yes, that will be the situation forever (for as long as you are a permanent resident). You cannot come and go like a citizen would without, you know, being a citizen.  That's kind of the point. 



> Third question: I think to apply for citizenship you have to have been a resident for 4 years. Now does that apply even to the time when you were a temporary partner visa resident or only D
> From when the real pr is granted ?
> 
> Hope someone has some clue


It counts anytime you spent at all in the country legally. As long as you were never unlawful (or on a Bridging Visa E, which would mean you were unlawful), all the time you've spent in Australia on any valid visa counts. Tourist visa, student visa, temporary partner visa, permanent partner visa, etc. Only the last year are you required to have been a permanent resident.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fairysparkle

*ok thnx*

Thank tu guys
That gives me definitely a more clear picture
The best is to apply for citizenship.
But another question on that is: does the 4 years in australia to become a citizen has to be 4 consecutive yearS? Or can it be 2 years first then a break of more than a year (in my case) then 2 years more ...


----------



## Maggie-May24

In the 4 years before you apply, you must have been legally resident in Australia without being away for more than a total of 12 months. As well, in the year before you apply, you must have been a Permanent Resident, and not overseas more than 90 days.

So if you were here for 2 years, and then overseas for more than 12 months, the clock will start over when you return.


----------



## fragile_love

KelBells said:


> Hi There Everyone!
> 
> Thank goodness for this group! It's nice to know there are others going through the same waiting blues.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Applied for 820: 17/09/2012
> Granted 820 19/09/2012 (two days! what!)
> Eligibility date for 801: 17/09/2014
> Applied for 801: 17/09/2014
> Date Visa Granted: Still waiting
> 
> It seems that the grant dates range from 1-5 months! It's so random. I got 820 in lightning speed so I didn't expect to be as lucky this time. And I haven't heard a peep from Immi for almost 2 months. But I attached the documents as soon as I could. I feel like If I call them they'll just get annoyed and robot voice a "the processing date is 6-8 months. Goodbye." Hmm. I just wish they'd send more updates.I worry my application has been lost in the abyss since I haven't heard anything. Did anyone get any word from them after they attached documents? Or did any call them and get any useful, non annoyed info?
> 
> Anyhoo hello everyone!  I hope all of our visas get granted swiftly! I can't wait for all this paperwork is over with. Well, till citizenship anyway
> 
> Best,
> 
> Kelly


Hi kelly

I am in the same boat as you waiting and waiting ! My eligibility date is today and had sent the documents for 801 2 months ago... hopefully not too long to go for us!!!! Hope to get it before Christmas. .. will be a very good Chritmas present!! Finger crossed and all the best for both of us !


----------



## KelBells

fragile_love said:


> Hi kelly
> 
> I am in the same boat as you waiting and waiting ! My eligibility date is today and had sent the documents for 801 2 months ago... hopefully not too long to go for us!!!! Hope to get it before Christmas. .. will be a very good Chritmas present!! Finger crossed and all the best for both of us !


Hi there fragile,

Yes, that would be the most amazing Christmas present! crossing fingers for sure! It's actually really exciting being 2 months in because it really could come at any moment! Good luck to you- I hope your visa comes lightning fast and we both have it before Christmas.

Best,

Kelly


----------



## fragile_love

KelBells said:


> Hi there fragile,
> 
> Yes, that would be the most amazing Christmas present! crossing fingers for sure! It's actually really exciting being 2 months in because it really could come at any moment! Good luck to you- I hope your visa comes lightning fast and we both have it before Christmas.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Kelly


Let me know of any updates for u!! Obviously they are still processing application prior to September 2012  waiting waiting and waiting!!


----------



## KelBells

fragile_love said:


> Let me know of any updates for u!! Obviously they are still processing application prior to September 2012  waiting waiting and waiting!!


Hehe, I'm guessing you mean Sept 2014 or 2012 as in when I first applied? ( I hope so!) Yes I'll keep you updated. I did see someone post about their visa grant who was applying for the 100 subclass who had the the same eligibility date as I did, so hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## iduno

Question on lodgement date for 100.
We will be away when the 2 years are up and don't really want to do a paper application.
Can I check the "is it two years since you applied" before the 2 years is up and start the upload of all the info on the online process.


----------



## fragile_love

KelBells said:


> Hehe, I'm guessing you mean Sept 2014 or 2012 as in when I first applied? ( I hope so!) Yes I'll keep you updated. I did see someone post about their visa grant who was applying for the 100 subclass who had the the same eligibility date as I did, so hopefully it will be soon!


Have you heard anything Kelbells?

The more I think about it, the more I stressed about it. Just worried the evidence I supplied is not sufficient enough 

Do you know of any applicant who were asked to attend 801 interview or their witness asked to attend witness interview? Or anyone who has home visit conducted?


----------



## KelBells

fragile_love said:


> Have you heard anything Kelbells?
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I stressed about it. Just worried the evidence I supplied is not sufficient enough
> 
> Do you know of any applicant who were asked to attend 801 interview or their witness asked to attend witness interview? Or anyone who has home visit conducted?


Haha, not yet! I think it may be a few more weeks still. Who knows. I think I will call them soon If I do not hear anything in a few weeks. I think it's a tad unlucky to be waiting now because I'm sure lots of case officers will be going away for holidays. Ah well.

I haven't really heard of any home visits or interviews recently, but I'm from a low risk country so I'm not sure if that changes things? I think they will send you an email requesting more information if they need it. I think phone interviews from CO's are more common. I have heard of those happening recently. But I think it's all on a case by case basis.


----------



## fragile_love

HI everyone, I've sent my 801 evidence to DIBP by post 2 months ago when they send me a letter of requiring further information. Now reading all these post I want to gather more evidence for them to consider. Does anyone know if we can post additional evidence to DIBP even we have sent the first lot of evidence? And if we can, is there a limited number of times we can send documents to DIBP via post? Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

iduno said:


> Question on lodgement date for 100.
> We will be away when the 2 years are up and don't really want to do a paper application.
> Can I check the "is it two years since you applied" before the 2 years is up and start the upload of all the info on the online process.


Yep, that little box isn't part of the application system - it just gets you to the application system (if you're asking about the question I think you are, where it has you input your date). Not a problem applying before your eligibility date - they just (obviously) dont' process it until your eligibility date arrives.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks CG. This is really helpful as it will allow us to upload carefully a bit before our eligibility date.


----------



## Ria

Praise the Lord..hallelluyaaa!!!
Received an email today, strange looking address but it has immi written on it, so I opened it and it was my GRANT LETTER...yeayy..100 has been approved today..
Submitted application online on 16 October 2014, I am onshore and I cannot be happier..
Did not receive any notification prior to this. I was worried because there was not even a confirmation that all documents attached was sufficient. No interview, nothing.
Its a good day..
Thank you everyone on this forum, it has been quite a journey, do not give up hope, your support, endless information and encouragement has been tremendous. Getting quiet emotional here..lol..
This is the best Christmas present for me ever..
I wish all of you the very best, have a wonderful Christmas and certainly a happy New Year.


----------



## raxmonk

Congrats...


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Ria - Congratulations on your wonderful news. Thanks for sharing with us waiting here. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## KelBells

Congrats Ria! What a great Christmas gift!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Ria said:


> Praise the Lord..hallelluyaaa!!!
> Received an email today, strange looking address but it has immi written on it, so I opened it and it was my GRANT LETTER...yeayy..100 has been approved today..
> Submitted application online on 16 October 2014, I am onshore and I cannot be happier..
> Did not receive any notification prior to this. I was worried because there was not even a confirmation that all documents attached was sufficient. No interview, nothing.
> Its a good day..
> Thank you everyone on this forum, it has been quite a journey, do not give up hope, your support, endless information and encouragement has been tremendous. Getting quiet emotional here..lol..
> This is the best Christmas present for me ever..
> I wish all of you the very best, have a wonderful Christmas and certainly a happy New Year.


*Yaay! Indeed the BEST Christmas present ever! 
Many Congratulations Ria!!! 
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner 
Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us, time to celebrate the grant over the weekend 
Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a happy new year 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Ria, 
look like Queensland processing center is faster than Melbourne.


----------



## KelBells

*Visa Grant!!*

Oh my goodness! Today is the first day I haven't checked my email after work in ages (cause I was watching Sydney :-(...) but I got the email at 3:33pm! My 801 visa has been granted! It feels wrong being excited today though..

I hope everything in Sydney ends well :/

Here's my info:

Eligibility Date: 17/09/14
Applied: 17/09/14
Visa Granted 15/12/14 ( 89 days ( 2 days short of 3 months!) )
Processing Center: Melbourne


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats kelbeels, very happy for u. 
Hope we see positive outcome in sydney as well.


----------



## fragile_love

OMG kelbells congrats!!!! ))))))))


----------



## philipg

KelBells said:


> Oh my goodness! Today is the first day I haven't checked my email after work in ages (cause I was watching Sydney :-(...) but I got the email at 3:33pm! My 801 visa has been granted! It feels wrong being excited today though..
> 
> I hope everything in Sydney ends well :/
> 
> Here's my info:
> 
> Eligibility Date: 17/09/14
> Applied: 17/09/14
> Visa Granted 15/12/14 ( 89 days ( 2 days short of 3 months!) )
> Processing Center: Melbourne


Sydney didn't end well, but it's perfectly OK to be excited and happy, because it's truly good personal news.

Rejoice with those who rejoice; weep with those who weep!

All the best. Go and celebrate . . .


----------



## Melody

Congratulations KelBells!! Such a wonderful news! Yeah Sydney siege is very sad and devastating!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Kelbells. Such wonderful news for you both on such a sad day in Sydney. Sincere best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. It really is a very safe place...


----------



## KelBells

Thanks so much everyone! This forum has been such a great support group through the whole process  Yes Sydney didn't end well at all.. best wishes to the families of the victims ;(


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

Has anyone else heard back recently about the 2nd stage?

My eligibility date was Sep 21, and I submitted my documents September 4 in person in Melbourne. Hopefully it goes through soon as it seems that it is taking 4 months for most people.


----------



## fragile_love

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Has anyone else heard back recently about the 2nd stage?
> 
> My eligibility date was Sep 21, and I submitted my documents September 4 in person in Melbourne. Hopefully it goes through soon as it seems that it is taking 4 months for most people.


hopefully not too long for you although i heard that paper app takes longer than online (I had paper application too). hopefully not too long of a wait for both of us. Although my eligibility date is 2 months behind you


----------



## ahbee

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Has anyone else heard back recently about the 2nd stage?
> 
> My eligibility date was Sep 21, and I submitted my documents September 4 in person in Melbourne. Hopefully it goes through soon as it seems that it is taking 4 months for most people.


Hi, I submitted through post on 5th Dec , 2 months after you so I believe it I normally not to hear anything yet.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

Thanks guys,

I called immigration today and they said it is currently taking 6-8 months. Not sure if I believe them as they told me the first stage would take 13 months to process but it only actually took 3 weeks.


----------



## ahbee

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I called immigration today and they said it is currently taking 6-8 months. Not sure if I believe them as they told me the first stage would take 13 months to process but it only actually took 3 weeks.


Wow..you are so lucky. My 1st stage took 15months 
If you were told 6-8 months I am afraid I might need to wait for more than 8 months.....&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## fragile_love

ahbee said:


> Wow..you are so lucky. My 1st stage took 15months
> If you were told 6-8 months I am afraid I might need to wait for more than 8 months.....��


I also waited 15 months on my 820. Applied nov 2012 granted feb 2014
... whens your eligibility ?


----------



## ahbee

fragile_love said:


> I also waited 15 months on my 820. Applied nov 2012 granted feb 2014
> ... whens your eligibility ?


It was late Sept 2014....


----------



## nickhunt

Hi guys!!
my wife holds a 309, we received an email requesting additional documents for the 2nd stage visa process(100) inthe email they've requested for a stat.dec (sponsor-me)+ Driving licence +NPC for my wife now my issue is I've no clue how to do the stat.dec can someone share a sample? I know I maybe asking for too much but any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LizBee

nickhunt said:


> I've no clue how to do the stat.dec can someone share a sample? I know I maybe asking for too much but any input would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Nick
I assume you just use the Form888 which is the Stat Dec for the original 309 application. If you google "Form 888 Stat Dec" you should be able to find a downloadable, printable version. Your witnesses just need to fill it in.
Good luck.


----------



## tangerine44

nickhunt said:


> Hi guys!!
> my wife holds a 309, we received an email requesting additional documents for the 2nd stage visa process(100) inthe email they've requested for a stat.dec (sponsor-me)+ Driving licence +NPC for my wife now my issue is I've no clue how to do the stat.dec can someone share a sample? I know I maybe asking for too much but any input would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Nickhunt, I also applied for my 2nd stage (100) last October 2014 and got approved last Friday. Part of the application we sent is a statutory declaration of both sponsor and applicant. Please see the forms below. We submitted extra pages for each of the questions as there wasn't enough space. We also typed and printed them out before having a JP witness and certify it for us. The stat decs below would ask you to outline your financial commitment, social aspect of your relationship, nature of commitment and nature of your household. Hope this helps. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf
https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf


----------



## nickhunt

LizBee said:


> Hi Nick
> I assume you just use the Form888 which is the Stat Dec for the original 309 application. If you google "Form 888 Stat Dec" you should be able to find a downloadable, printable version. Your witnesses just need to fill it in.
> Good luck.


Thanks lizbee
888 forms are for friends/ family to declare that's the relationship is genuine and ongoing, we did this during the first stage(309). luckily they've not asked for it this time.


----------



## LizBee

nickhunt said:


> Thanks lizbee
> 888 forms are for friends/ family to declare that's the relationship is genuine and ongoing, we did this during the first stage(309). luckily they've not asked for it this time.


Oh sorry! I thought this was what your Stat Dec needed to state. 
ok, so just google Statutory Declaration form, I found a blank template for Stat Decs on the internet and we used that as part of our 309 application - they are different for each territory. Here is the one for Victoria 
Statutory declarations - Department of Justice and Regulation, Victoria


----------



## Dinkum

I believe that for the DIBP, you need to use a Commonwealth Statutory Declaration Form, not a State Stat Dec Form. You can download it here...
Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department


----------



## arbie

Hi everyone,

Im about to process my second stage visa as planned but unfortunately my fiance was diagnose with stage 4 brain tumor. Our wedding plans are all in hold and I really don't know what to do.

The doctor said they wont remove the tumor nor do chemo and radiotheraphy. Im now worried if I can still apply for second stage since my fiance might not live any longer.

We havent got married because the doctor said since he has this tumor his memory will slowly deteriorate. He can't sign any important documents to this stage.

Are there any other alternatives I can apply since I am the one taking care of him.

Best regards.

Arbie


----------



## Maggie-May24

Arbie, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. And to add the visa situation on top is an added burden.

I'd suggest you speak with a migration agent regarding a couple of issues:
- if you aren't able to marry at the moment due to your fiance's inability to legally sign documents, you'd end up overstaying your existing 300 visa as you'd obviously want to remain in Australia to be with him. I have no idea what options may be available to you for this but perhaps with the supporting medical reports you may qualify for a bridging visa or special visitor visa to remain throughout his care.

- assuming you are able to marry and apply for an 820 visa, you should be aware that there are provisions for you to qualify for the PR 801 stage even if your partner were to pass away.

There's a carer visa but it has an incredibly long wait period (you may qualify for a bridging visa in the meantime, but the fact that you're a fiance which isn't considered an eligible family member may be an issue. He'd need to act as sponsor which again involves signing forms. EDIT: As a holder of a 300 visa which is in the partner category, perhaps you are an eligible family member. But again, he needs to be able to serve as sponsor.

I'd suggest contacting Mark Northam (either via the Ask Mark! thread or directly via his website).


----------



## Pianolover1971

*I am on the same boat.*



lisa said:


> Hi, i just read your imformation about applying for 2nd stage partner.It's very helpful for me because i am doing it now.You know I am worry about status declaration from friends or family.Can I ask my cousin and brother in-law to prove for my relationship, I heard my friend said that we should not reffer family member to prove it, it is better than friends but the fact is i do not have any close ffriend that know well about our relationship.Can you give me some advises? Did you use form 888 to make declaration from your friends and family? What about the witness who sign for your own declaration as a third party ? Does it have to be the same witness who sign on your friend declaration? Thank you for your help.
> I looking forward to hearing from you!


Hi, there,

I got my two-year letter from the Immigration Department two months before my eligible date and I lodged my application online on 9th Jan. My partner and I are living in England at the moment, but we have planned to go back to Australia this year. I hope I can get my permanent visa soon as I am going to study at uni in Australia in July.

Has anyone applied for partner visa 801 living overseas?

Thank you and good luck everyone!

Cheers

Anna


----------



## Pianolover1971

*You can stilll apply*



arbie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im about to process my second stage visa as planned but unfortunately my fiance was diagnose with stage 4 brain tumor. Our wedding plans are all in hold and I really don't know what to do.
> 
> The doctor said they wont remove the tumor nor do chemo and radiotheraphy. Im now worried if I can still apply for second stage since my fiance might not live any longer.
> 
> We havent got married because the doctor said since he has this tumor his memory will slowly deteriorate. He can't sign any important documents to this stage.
> 
> Are there any other alternatives I can apply since I am the one taking care of him.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Arbie


Hi, Arbie,,

I think you can still apply if you have built up strong ties with Australia.

Good luck

Anna


----------



## ahbee

arbie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im about to process my second stage visa as planned but unfortunately my fiance was diagnose with stage 4 brain tumor. Our wedding plans are all in hold and I really don't know what to do.
> 
> The doctor said they wont remove the tumor nor do chemo and radiotheraphy. Im now worried if I can still apply for second stage since my fiance might not live any longer.
> 
> We havent got married because the doctor said since he has this tumor his memory will slowly deteriorate. He can't sign any important documents to this stage.
> 
> Are there any other alternatives I can apply since I am the one taking care of him.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Arbie


Hi, Arbie, so sorry to hear about your girlfriend's case. I think you should really contact the IMMI to see if there is anything they can do. Don't give too much pressure on both of you. Simply relax and try to have a balanced life . Miracle happens.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

My 801 visa finally got approved today. My eligibility date was September 21, so that makes it pretty much 4 months exactly.

So happy to be done with immigration (for now)!


----------



## fragile_love

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> My 801 visa finally got approved today. My eligibility date was September 21, so that makes it pretty much 4 months exactly.
> 
> So happy to be done with immigration (for now)!


congratulations!! i'm still waiting for mine.....


----------



## Island Girl

Congratulations! Time to celebrate!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your good news. Four months seems to be the average now. Did you apply online? Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> My 801 visa finally got approved today. My eligibility date was September 21, so that makes it pretty much 4 months exactly.
> 
> So happy to be done with immigration (for now)!


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

Thanks everyone! I submitted a paper application in person to the centre in Melbourne.



Dinkum said:


> Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your good news. Four months seems to be the average now. Did you apply online? Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## ahbee

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Thanks everyone! I submitted a paper application in person to the centre in Melbourne.


Congratulations


----------



## MrsMae

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Thanks everyone! I submitted a paper application in person to the centre in Melbourne.


Congratulations! I hope this means there will be some more movement soon.


----------



## Becky26

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> My 801 visa finally got approved today. My eligibility date was September 21, so that makes it pretty much 4 months exactly. So happy to be done with immigration (for now)!


Many Congratulations!!!!!
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia. 
Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us 

Best Wishes,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## lode

To the very helpful members of this forum,

I am currently in the process of applying for the second stage 820 visa with my partner and was hoping for a bit of advice.

*Q1 - Australian Police Check*
We have received the letter 2 months before our 2 year deadline (Feb 1st 2015). However we have been very slack in organising our Police checks and are just applying for them today - 1 week out from our due date!!).

We now realise there is a 14 working day turnaround so the police checks would not be completed before the Feb 1st deadline. We are planning to use the new online visa application, would this be a problem? Or should we try our best to get an extension so we can submit the application in full once we received the police checks?

*Q2 - Online application - Supplying Evidence*
We are hoping for some advice on exactly how this online procedure works. Our understanding is that the applicant:

completes the full online application (without any evidence) and saves its progress.
Applicant hits the final 'submit' button on the *actual due date*. 
We then update the online application with evidence once it's been submitted.

This thinking is because the application has a question: "has it been 24 full months since your temporary visa was approved?" We have to answer "no" to this question until the due date arrives. Which makes us think we can't submit it until after our due date.

If this is the case, how long do we have after our 'due date' to upload all the documents? Is there somewhere where we can find more information on any restrictions (number of documents that can be uploaded, file types, size restrictions, etc)?

Thanks for reading!

A big thankyou to anyone that could help us out. When we applied for the original 820/801 visa 2 years ago, this forum was an incredible help for us, and we lurked on it for months. We ended up putting together an over-the-top application with around 600+ pages and handed it in personally at the IMMI office. The officer said it was the most detailed application she'd ever seen.

We hope to become active members on this forum and attempt to give back as much as possible in return for all the help, assistance (and assurance!) we received on this forum!


----------



## Eizzi

lode said:


> To the very helpful members of this forum,
> 
> I am currently in the process of applying for the second stage 820 visa with my partner and was hoping for a bit of advice.
> 
> *Q1 - Australian Police Check*
> We have received the letter 2 months before our 2 year deadline (Feb 1st 2015). However we have been very slack in organising our Police checks and are just applying for them today - 1 week out from our due date!!).
> 
> We now realise there is a 14 working day turnaround so the police checks would not be completed before the Feb 1st deadline. We are planning to use the new online visa application, would this be a problem? Or should we try our best to get an extension so we can submit the application in full once we received the police checks?


I believe the online system works very fast too, but I posted my AFP check application on 16th Jan and it was processed on 19th and back in my postbox on 23rd, which is 1 week total. They aren't always that quick, mind. My 820 one took a bit longer, if I recall correctly.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The date that is two years from the application of your 820 is your ELIGIBILITY date for the 801, not your due date.  They can't and won't process your application BEFORE that date. It's perfectly fine to submit documents AFTER that date. Obviously I would do it ASAP once you have it as you don't want to delay things too much, but there's no real "deadline" for this. I've read of people on this forum who somehow never got the notification to apply for the 801 and were literally months (or in one case I think over a year) past the date to apply for it and Immi STILL had NOT cancelled their 820. I wouldn't suggest risking that, obviously! But a week past your eligibility date is not going to be a problem, heh.  

I would LOVE to know the answer to whether or not you can apply online before your eligibility date. They've changed the system a bit from what I've read here so that you have to answer as part of the application whether or not it's past your eligibility date, and, as you've said, if you say "no" it won't let you proceed. They do let you apply early if you apply on paper so that everything is there and waiting for them once your eligibility date comes around - they SHOULD let you do that for online as well. Someone on the forum said they were going to call Immi and get them to clarify this, but I haven't seen a post from that yet on what their response was.


----------



## lode

Eizzi, 

Thanks for the insight on the online police checks, that was a very quick turnaround. Hope it's quick too! 

CollegeGirl, much appreciated, letting out a huge sigh of relief!! We are going to call the dept. tomorrow after today's public holiday and will get back with an answer to that question.


----------



## lode

Hi CollegeGirl and all, 

A quick update. I am the sponsor. My partner called IMMI today and here are some things that she comfirmed:

-There is no deadline for the 820/801 visa stage 2. The IMMI operator said that "if you look at the conditions of the 820/801 visa, there is no deadline for the stage 2 application." The guy on the phone even said one couple had applied for their stage 02 application 3 (THREE) years after their eligibility date. We're doing ours as soon as our eligibility happens and adding the police checks as soon as they arrive!! but still, very reassuring (and hard to believe!)

-You cannot apply for the 820/801 stage 2 online before your eligibility date. The operator said there's a calculator on the IMMI website that lets you determine the earliest time you can apply for stage 2 (i'm assuming that's going to be exactly 2 years after stage 01 approval). 

-He said you can submit the application online and then add the police check, etc at anytime later. If there is anything missing, the case officer will call you and request any missing/additional evidence. 

Please note this is what was told on the phone to us, I would recommend confirming this yourselves. I still think it would be very easy to make the stage 02 process infinitely simpler!!

A second update:

My partner and I applied for our AFP checks at 12:30am on Sunday Jan 25 (online of course).
I received an email today (Tuesday 27) that my Police check had been completed and the certificate was in the mail. Monday was a public holiday so I am assuming if it had not been, it would have been a day earlier even! That is indeed incredibly quick! My partner's check does not seem to be complete yet.


----------



## Dinkum

lode said:


> Hi CollegeGirl and all,
> 
> A quick update. I am the sponsor. My partner called IMMI today and here are some things that she comfirmed:
> 
> -There is no deadline for the 820/801 visa stage 2. The IMMI operator said that "if you look at the conditions of the 820/801 visa, there is no deadline for the stage 2 application." The guy on the phone even said one couple had applied for their stage 02 application 3 (THREE) years after their eligibility date. We're doing ours as soon as our eligibility happens and adding the police checks as soon as they arrive!! but still, very reassuring (and hard to believe!)
> 
> -You cannot apply for the 820/801 stage 2 online before your eligibility date. The operator said there's a calculator on the IMMI website that lets you determine the earliest time you can apply for stage 2 (i'm assuming that's going to be exactly 2 years after stage 01 approval).
> 
> -He said you can submit the application online and then add the police check, etc at anytime later. If there is anything missing, the case officer will call you and request any missing/additional evidence.
> 
> Please note this is what was told on the phone to us, I would recommend confirming this yourselves. I still think it would be very easy to make the stage 02 process infinitely simpler!!
> 
> A second update:
> 
> My partner and I applied for our AFP checks at 12:30am on Sunday Jan 25 (online of course).
> I received an email today (Tuesday 27) that my Police check had been completed and the certificate was in the mail. Monday was a public holiday so I am assuming if it had not been, it would have been a day earlier even! That is indeed incredibly quick! My partner's check does not seem to be complete yet.


Thanks... very helpful info on stage 2... cheers


----------



## Eizzi

lode said:


> -You cannot apply for the 820/801 stage 2 online before your eligibility date. The operator said there's a calculator on the IMMI website that lets you determine the earliest time you can apply for stage 2 (i'm assuming that's going to be exactly 2 years after stage 01 approval).


Thanks for calling them and reporting back!

Good to see IMMI still can't find their ass with both hands and a map, haha. The calculator tells you you can apply 2 months before your eligibility date, so for the guy to tell you to use the calculator and in the same breath tell you you cannot apply online before your eligibility date is pretty silly. Oh well!

Interesting on the no-deadline thing. As you say, I defo won't be pushing that boundary!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It seems crazy to me that there wouldn't be a deadline for the second-stage 801. If you don't provide documents for the 801 when they ask for them, they can (and do) cancel visas. Some people DO slip through the cracks, but if they didn't do that - if you really could just stay on an 820 forever - people whose relationships had broken down could just opt to not submit evidence for the 801, sit on their hands, and continue to live in Australia for the rest of their lives on the 820. Heck, that would even be better than Permanent Residency as you wouldn't have to worry about an RRV if you left the country!

It definitely doesn't work like that. There may not be a specific deadline, and some people may have slipped through the cracks, but *eventually* DIBP are going to get around to cancelling the visas of those who don't provide documents for their reassessment. They even say they will do that if you don't provide documents. It may be a month past your eligibility date, or a year, or a few years (who knows) but eventually it will catch up to you.


----------



## nickhunt

Hi everyone. 
a quick question the commonwealth statutory declaration on the immi site it not a editable form, besides the boxes given are way too small to write:-( can someone suggest any other options.

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

You can try using the one on the attorney general's website.

I know what you mean about the boxes being too small. They never give you enough room.


----------



## rlholmes88

*Requirements*

Hi guys,

I was wondering if any of you with recent experience can help me - what do immigration specifically ask for in support of the second stage of your visa? Mine is due in a few months so I want to start gathering evidence soon. I've seen mixed comments so far, some people almost going to the extent of stage one and others saying the bare minimum was required.

Thanks for any help.

Lucy


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you with recent experience can help me - what do immigration specifically ask for in support of the second stage of your visa? Mine is due in a few months so I want to start gathering evidence soon. I've seen mixed comments so far, some people almost going to the extent of stage one and others saying the bare minimum was required.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Lucy


I presume to err on the cautious side and provide too much evidence then not enough.

Mark posted recently he has seen a few 801's being rejected and recommended providing evidence similar to the 820.


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> I presume to err on the cautious side and provide too much evidence then not enough.
> 
> Mark posted recently he has seen a few 801's being rejected and recommended providing evidence similar to the 820.


Yeah that makes sense. I think I went fairly overboard last time! Was just curious what they were asking for really. I think all should be good with ours, my only concern is our bank accounts are both still registered to his parents address and my partner pays the electricity and internet bills as he earns quite a bit more than me. Anyone think these could be an issue? We only had our bank statements registered to our place in England for the last three months living together so we could potentially change them now but our lease expires fairly soon. We've moved a couple of times so it's just been easier.

Cheers,
Lucy


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I think I went fairly overboard last time! Was just curious what they were asking for really. I think all should be good with ours, my only concern is our bank accounts are both still registered to his parents address and my partner pays the electricity and internet bills as he earns quite a bit more than me. Anyone think these could be an issue? We only had our bank statements registered to our place in England for the last three months living together so we could potentially change them now but our lease expires fairly soon. We've moved a couple of times so it's just been easier.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lucy


Are you living in England? That is my only concern if you are. We had someone recently that had to show to DIBP they had plans to settle in Australia.


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> Are you living in England? That is my only concern if you are. We had someone recently that had to show to DIBP they had plans to settle in Australia.


No I'm in Brisbane, we were on the plane the week the first stage was granted


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> Are you living in England? That is my only concern if you are. We had someone recently that had to show to DIBP they had plans to settle in Australia.


Oh sorry, I think I understand what you meant. So our bank statements are registered to my partner's parents address in australia which I'm wondering if would be a concern as we'd rather leave it if not. When in England, we had bank statements registered to my parents address and only changed it to our own rented place about three months before applying for the visa.


----------



## redhat79

Timeline: Visa 820/801 nationality Thailand.
Submitted first stage onshore 30/11/11
Eligible date for second stage 30/11/13
PR granted date: 28/2/2014


----------



## aiya2

im still waiting , eligible date for second stage 13 sep 2014
all document submit on 19th Sep 2014...still waiting


----------



## thesmoothsuit

From which country Aiya?


----------



## aiya2

I am from Sri lanka but its a onshore application


----------



## thesmoothsuit

aiya2 said:


> I am from Sri lanka but its a onshore application


All the very best to you. I am waiting for my eligibility date to arrive still. On shore also.


----------



## kushi

Hello everyone,
My second stage visa eligibility for 801 visa was 30 th of August 2014,
It is almost 5 months and 7 days when i received call from my CO.
She was a kind lady and she did questioned me about half and hour regarding our mutual co habituation.
She asked the information which i have provided to her on my paper application.

She requested me statutory declarations from both of our parents and also photo evidences to show the relationship between ours and our parents.

So i had to get them from my native country via post.She has given me 28 days to submit the documents.


So according to my point of view i feel ,try to provide as much as evidences you can.So it will help your CO to make a decision easily.
Hope this is helpful for those who are applying for their second stage.
Will update the outcome when i hear from my CO.Still i haven't submitted the documents even

Good luck for those who are waiting......


----------



## Mish

Hi Kushi

Do you mind filling us in with some information. I find it interesting that you are not the first that has been asked for statements from both parents.

Are you de facto or married? What evidence did you supply.

It is strange that they interviewed you at 801 stage and not 820 stage.

Hopefully you will get a response soon.


----------



## sas18

*Hiya all*

Hi there,

We are finally eligible to apply for stage 2 next month.

Can you please tell me what paperwork you have to generally do and what further information they generally ask for?

I want to be somewhat prepared.

Many thanks

So excited!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Checklist: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf

Where to start your online application: https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/

If your eligibility date is less than two months away, you *should* be able to go ahead and start your online application now.


----------



## kushi

Mish said:


> Hi Kushi
> 
> Do you mind filling us in with some information. I find it interesting that you are not the first that has been asked for statements from both parents.
> 
> Are you de facto or married? What evidence did you supply.
> 
> It is strange that they interviewed you at 801 stage and not 820 stage.
> 
> Hopefully you will get a response soon.


Hello Mish,

Im sorry for the late reply.......Was busy with sending documents.
k mine was onshore application.

The documents i sent was
1)medical prescriptions for both of us stating the address 
2)fly buys statements-received to our address
3)emails from our friends and workmates to show the evidence of our relationship
4)screenshots of text msgs covering each month
5)fb screenshots
6)home loan emails sent by our accountant
7)travel tickets
8)photos taken at different sages(each photo from each of the function)
9 all the individual bank statements showing the address
10)envelopes from overseas postage received to our address
11)payment receipts done by my partner for my self.
12)overseas gift related emails and receipts for both our families.

and few more usual ones........

I registered post them and my CO did ring me and ask about the documents to send me back(because some of them were really big so she ensured them to be sent back or not)

-now i have an issue,i cant log in to VEVO from today morning itself....I tried many times and finally did call Immigration general inquiries.

The lady from the other side said that she cant find details about my current visa in the system but they will send me a letter stating the information.....Iam little worried now 
I cant even log in to VEVO and the help desk doesn't know about my visa status and i didn't receive any email or nothing.....

Just wondering is it a common system error in the VEVO site or?????
i don't understand what to do ???

thanks


----------



## chicken999

An error in Vevo is normally good news. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kushi

chicken999 said:


> An error in Vevo is normally good news. Fingers crossed!


Hi chicken999,

I hope so,but feeling so stressed without a proper acknowledgement.

Anyway need to wait for another day or two....

Thanks


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi, we applied 09 February online... Eligibility date on 17 January.... Received notice/letter from immigration 03 December 2014. We submitted photos together, itinerary tickets, no joint bank accounts but my husband submitted superannuation statement including me as his beneficiary. we don't have bills on our name cuz we are sharing the unit with another filo friend. We explained that in our statement about that living arrangement. We've been married for almost 5 years, husband has been the main provider so I can't show any joint financial evidence which is I'm worried about now. Since I got here in 2013 I only worked for a month in a hotel in housekeeping. I injured my arm so husband told me to stop working. I worked sometimes with my husband but that is only to help him in his field work. Yeah, fingers crossed to us... And God bless us all with success!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Princess Marz - joint finances isn't necessarily about you both adding in money, it's about you both using the SAME money for your expenses. So I would try to provide evidence that YOU spend HIS money.  In other words, evidence you have a card in your name on his account, any bank statements that list you as an authorized user, etc. Surely you spend his money somehow.


----------



## kushi

Hello everyone,

Finally i received my PR two days back.

Here is my timeline

Applied through immigration office on 30/08/2012
Granted the TR on 13/03/2014
Eligibility date was 30/08/2014
PR granted on 18/2/2015

So it took around 5.5 months to grant my second stage visa

Hope this is useful for those who are waiting.....

You all get good news soon....
Keep waiting.


----------



## Princessmarz

Congrats Kushi


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Kushi, and thanks for sharing your timeline with us all. Five and half months seems a long time, but we just have to be accept. May both of you have a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.


----------



## Confused2

Hello People, has anyone applied online Sc 100? please provide me with details of forms u have submitted..

so far i know form88 ( from two of our friends), stat dec form for sponsor, Police clearance, evidence of genuine relationship,copy of passport for both sponsor, applicant,,….

Is there anything else? Please do let me know…i would really appreciate that.thank you!!


----------



## Princessmarz

Confused2 said:


> Hello People, has anyone applied online Sc 100? please provide me with details of forms u have submitted.. so far i know form88 ( from two of our friends), stat dec form for sponsor, Police clearance, evidence of genuine relationship,copy of passport for both sponsor, applicant,,&#8230;. Is there anything else? Please do let me know&#8230;i would really appreciate that.thank you!!


 Hi, I submitted online on the 9th of feb for 801. TR was applied 13thJan2013 offshore. I submitted the same thing, plus photos of us together with friends and family since the grant of TR. My husband requested a statement from his super provider to include me as his beneficiary, itinerary docs from our trips, yep police clearances, my husband's statement about our relationship signed and dated. Statdec form 888 were all certified, including the proof of citizenship of the witness. The rest were just scanned and I don't think there is another form to fill out besides form888 as this is online application. I received the letter by post in December 2014, and I just followed the checklist they enclosed in the letter. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks Princessmarz... a great help. What was the applicant's online application like? Was it much the same length and style as the Sponsor's stat dec, or longer and more complicated? Were there any new or unexpected questions in that part? Sorry about all the questions. Just preparing all our stuff now to be ready. Thanks.


----------



## Princessmarz

Dinkum said:


> Thanks Princessmarz... a great help. What was the applicant's online application like? Was it much the same length and style as the Sponsor's stat dec, or longer and more complicated? Were there any new or unexpected questions in that part? Sorry about all the questions. Just preparing all our stuff now to be ready. Thanks.


Hi Dinkum, for me it was not easy but not difficult either. You just have to sit down and take time in filing them out just like you're filling out the form. The only thing that made it difficult, were the 5 questions about the relationship (financial, social, living arrangement etc...), at first I did my answers in msword, copy and paste them in designated field and it would not let me go thru the next page. So I realised I had to type it in the field/box as I guessed the online form is case sensitive. Also if the red lines come up because it's not in the English dictionary it would not let you proceed, you have to click the word and add to dictionary. There are words that were not in the dictionary like your name and name of places which of course we need to state as you are making a relationship story. After you click the submit button, you will have to attach your docs, that includes all your evidences (scanned docs and photos). There were so many category but once you start, you will just add them and do not need to click and search... It took me awhile lol. But before I click the submit button I printed them out first to make sure my answers are correct. That would also be your file cuz once you submit you can't go back and edit your answers. It's still better to take time in answering and have a printed copy. Don't hit that submit button unless you're ready and sure about your answers. Questions are easy though 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Dinkum

*Thanks!*

Thanks Princessmarz --- your notes and hints about the online form are really so helpful. We will just take our time to get it right, prepare it all carefully and print it out to check before we submit anything. Cheers... 



Princessmarz said:


> Hi Dinkum, for me it was not easy but not difficult either. You just have to sit down and take time in filing them out just like you're filling out the form. The only thing that made it difficult, were the 5 questions about the relationship (financial, social, living arrangement etc...), at first I did my answers in msword, copy and paste them in designated field and it would not let me go thru the next page. So I realised I had to type it in the field/box as I guessed the online form is case sensitive. Also if the red lines come up because it's not in the English dictionary it would not let you proceed, you have to click the word and add to dictionary. There are words that were not in the dictionary like your name and name of places which of course we need to state as you are making a relationship story. After you click the submit button, you will have to attach your docs, that includes all your evidences (scanned docs and photos). There were so many category but once you start, you will just add them and do not need to click and search... It took me awhile lol. But before I click the submit button I printed them out first to make sure my answers are correct. That would also be your file cuz once you submit you can't go back and edit your answers. It's still better to take time in answering and have a printed copy. Don't hit that submit button unless you're ready and sure about your answers. Questions are easy though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> Thanks Princessmarz --- your notes and hints about the online form are really so helpful. We will just take our time to get it right, prepare it all carefully and print it out to check before we submit anything. Cheers...


DIBP should tell you 2 months prior to eligibility date so really you have 2 months to work on your statement if you wish since they won't look at it until your eligibility date.

When our time comes I plan to submit it a few days prior to eligibility date and keep checking the statement to make sure I am happy with it. No point lodging early when they won't look at it.

One thing I suggest is (and we have been doing this) if the joint items you have aren't available in PDF to download scan them as they come in. This way there is less to do when the time comes.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hello everyone, 
Finally,I m in 801 waiting queue as well, submitted online app yesterday, still need to submit further evidences in some catagories. Suprisingly, system was showing exceeds size limit for some files when they were only under 5mb. I haven't receive any email or mail from DIBP regarding submitting further paperhaven't in801 and 
havent receive any acknowledgement email post submission. But it does show "IN processing" when I login to my immi account. 
Thanks 
Daveena


----------



## Confused2

Hello Guys , a quick question,Our eligibility date is 20th March..do we have to submit before that or is there a specific period in which we have to submit? Thank u


----------



## Princessmarz

daveenajohns said:


> Hello everyone, Finally,I m in 801 waiting queue as well, submitted online app yesterday, still need to submit further evidences in some catagories. Suprisingly, system was showing exceeds size limit for some files when they were only under 5mb. I haven't receive any email or mail from DIBP regarding submitting further paperhaven't in801 and havent receive any acknowledgement email post submission. But it does show "IN processing" when I login to my immi account. Thanks Daveena


 Hi daveenajohns, are you sure it's "in processing" cuz mine says its "in progress"? Anyone has the same status as these after submitting the application? Ta! Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Confused2

Mish said:


> DIBP should tell you 2 months prior to eligibility date so really you have 2 months to work on your statement if you wish since they won't look at it until your eligibility date.
> 
> When our time comes I plan to submit it a few days prior to eligibility date and keep checking the statement to make sure I am happy with it. No point lodging early when they won't look at it.
> 
> One thing I suggest is (and we have been doing this) if the joint items you have aren't available in PDF to download scan them as they come in. This way there is less to do when the time comes.


Hello Mish , a quick question,Our eligibility date is 20th March..do we have to submit before that or is there a specific period in which we have to submit? Thank u


----------



## Mish

Confused2 said:


> Hello Mish , a quick question,Our eligibility date is 20th March..do we have to submit before that or is there a specific period in which we have to submit? Thank u


They suggest to submit by the eligibility date but we have seen people on this forum submit 2 months after eligibility date. Submitting 1 month prior won't change anything as they won't look at it until after the eligibility date. IMO it is best to fine tune your statements than to rush and put it in a month early.


----------



## nickhunt

Princessmarz said:


> Hi Dinkum, for me it was not easy but not difficult either. You just have to sit down and take time in filing them out just like you're filling out the form. The only thing that made it difficult, were the 5 questions about the relationship (financial, social, living arrangement etc...), at first I did my answers in msword, copy and paste them in designated field and it would not let me go thru the next page. So I realised I had to type it in the field/box as I guessed the online form is case sensitive. Also if the red lines come up because it's not in the English dictionary it would not let you proceed, you have to click the word and add to dictionary. There are words that were not in the dictionary like your name and name of places which of course we need to state as you are making a relationship story. After you click the submit button, you will have to attach your docs, that includes all your evidences (scanned docs and photos). There were so many category but once you start, you will just add them and do not need to click and search... It took me awhile lol. But before I click the submit button I printed them out first to make sure my answers are correct. That would also be your file cuz once you submit you can't go back and edit your answers. It's still better to take time in answering and have a printed copy. Don't hit that submit button unless you're ready and sure about your answers. Questions are easy though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Hi princessmarz, My wife and I are in the process of filling the online application for 100/801 a bit confused with the online application, it has 20pages 14th page is the five questions about the financial, social, living arrangements, commitment and the development of the relationship which we've filled out, next page was details of two people for evidence then it goes to employment details of the applicant for the last two years and then to the general character assessment questioner end of application and submit tab below. I couldn't find any where to upload two 888's, sponsor stat declaration, our certified passport copy's and the evidence which IMMI requested in the email we got once my wife was eligible to apply for her 100/801 partner permanent visa. We are totally worried


----------



## Mish

nickhunt said:


> Hi princessmarz, My wife and I are in the process of filling the online application for 100/801 a bit confused with the online application, it has 20pages 14th page is the five questions about the financial, social, living arrangements, commitment and the development of the relationship which we've filled out, next page was details of two people for evidence then it goes to employment details of the applicant for the last two years and then to the general character assessment questioner end of application and submit tab below. I couldn't find any where to upload two 888's, sponsor stat declaration, our certified passport copy's and the evidence which IMMI requested in the email we got once my wife was eligible to apply for her 100/801 partner permanent visa. We are totally worried


Have you submitted the application? You can only upload docs once it is submitted.


----------



## nickhunt

my wife contacted immi problem solved once you've filled the 20 pages you have to submit apparently it takes you to the page to upload the rest of the documents yet to do it, ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## nickhunt

Mish said:


> Have you submitted the application? You can only upload docs once it is submitted.


Thanks Mish we were desperate for an answer called immi surprisingly
we were able to get through to them pretty quick. Any idea of how many more pages Mish?


----------



## Mish

nickhunt said:


> Thanks Mish we were desperate for an answer called immi surprisingly
> we were able to get through to them pretty quick. Any idea of how many more pages Mish?


Usually it would say page x of x on it. The character questions are usually right near the end.


----------



## aiya2

Hello everyone,

Finally i received my PR todat.

Here is my timeline

Applied through immigration office on 13/09/2012
Granted the TR on 25/06/2013
Eligibility date was 13/09/2014

Had a interview in department of immigration in melbourne face to face separate me and my partner nearly 1hour..
PR granted on 10/3/2015


So it took 5 months and 25 days to grant my second stage visa

Hope this is useful for those who are waiting..... and if u have a interview in immigration dont panic stay calm..and be honest and u will be alrite

You all get good news soon....bless u all
Keep waiting.


----------



## Mish

Congratulations Aiya2!!

We seem to have seen an increase of people getting interviewed at 801 stage. Why do you think you got interviewed? ie. not enough evidence or someone made a complaint?


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news Aiya! Thanks for sharing your timeline with all of us. The interview is interesting. Was there any special reason they did it? Or is it becoming more common with 801s these days? I wonder. Anyway, best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



aiya2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally i received my PR today
> Here is my timeline
> Applied through immigration office on 13/09/2012
> Granted the TR on 25/06/2013
> Eligibility date was 13/09/2014
> Had a interview in department of immigration in Melbourne face to face separate me and my partner nearly 1 hour..
> PR granted on 10/3/2015
> So it took 5 months and 25 days to grant my second stage visa
> Hope this is useful for those who are waiting..... and if u have a interview in immigration don't panic stay calm..and be honest and u will be all right
> You all get good news soon....bless u all
> Keep waiting.


----------



## aiya2

Thanks Mish, yeah some one made a complain but if your in genuine relationship no one cant separate anyone


----------



## aiya2

Thanks Dinkum ... yeah my partner had a argument with her mate couple weeks a go, we thinking she the one who complain to the immigration but all good now ...


----------



## Dinkum

*Thanks*

Thanks for that Aiya... it all makes sense. It's great that your genuine relationship came through... brilliantly. 



aiya2 said:


> Thanks Dinkum ... yeah my partner had a argument with her mate couple weeks a go, we thinking she the one who complain to the immigration but all good now ...


----------



## Raffy

Hi everyone,

So, I just finished updating all my scanned documents to my online application for my 2nd Stage Permanent Visa. My question is, whats next? Do you just wait? After you scan all your documents and attach them it's not clear what you are supposed to do next.I have already submitted it, and it says processing.

Could anyone clarify?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Can I just ask. 

For those onshore in Australia, did you find it very difficult to find a permanent job since all of them require a person with a PR or Citizenship?

I found some employers do not consider you even though you have a 820 which entitles you to unlimited working rights and indefinite length of stay.

Is there any official webpage that states 820s have unlimited working rights?

Thanks and good luck to you all.


----------



## Kaiya

*Import Application*

Hi all,
I am now eligible for partner permanent visa processing. When I log in to ImmiAccount, there is a note which says if you started your application before 6 December 2013 you need to import your application into your ImmiAccount. I have been trying to do this for a week, I won't be able to import my information. Either I choose application ID or TRN, I keep getting message says no application matching the date entered has been found, check the inf and try again; or the TRN entered is not valid. So frustrated

Can anyone of you here verify what TRN and ID are? How many digits they should be? Can you start a new application without import application? By the way, I lodged my partner subclass 309 visa Vietnam by post in Vietnam in 2013


----------



## Dinkum

*Good question!*

This is a good question. We we will be interested in the answer too as we lodged our original application (820) by post. Hope there is someone here that has had this experience already. 



Kaiya said:


> Hi all,
> I am now eligible for partner permanent visa processing. When I log in to ImmiAccount, there is a note which says if you started your application before 6 December 2013 you need to import your application into your ImmiAccount. I have been trying to do this for a week, I won't be able to import my information. Either I choose application ID or TRN, I keep getting message says no application matching the date entered has been found, check the inf and try again; or the TRN entered is not valid. So frustrated
> 
> Can anyone of you here verify what TRN and ID are? How many digits they should be? Can you start a new application without import application? By the way, I lodged my partner subclass 309 visa Vietnam by post in Vietnam in 2013


----------



## Gothenburg

I have tried to import my application to my ImmiAccount. .
But I don't think it is possible if one has done a paperbased application.
Which I have..
Somebody else correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## Mish

thesmoothsuit said:


> Can I just ask.
> 
> For those onshore in Australia, did you find it very difficult to find a permanent job since all of them require a person with a PR or Citizenship?
> 
> I found some employers do not consider you even though you have a 820 which entitles you to unlimited working rights and indefinite length of stay.
> 
> Is there any official webpage that states 820s have unlimited working rights?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you all.


Not all of them require PR or citizenship. It depends on the luck of the draw, industry and other applicants.

If they have a choice between TR and PR or citizenship and both have the same skills they will take the PR or citizen.

I know someone on a PMV who has a permanent job and my husband is on 820 and has a permanent job too.


----------



## daveenajohns

Kaiya said:


> Hi all,
> I am now eligible for partner permanent visa processing. When I log in to ImmiAccount, there is a note which says if you started your application before 6 December 2013 you need to import your application into your ImmiAccount. I have been trying to do this for a week, I won't be able to import my information. Either I choose application ID or TRN, I keep getting message says no application matching the date entered has been found, check the inf and try again; or the TRN entered is not valid. So frustrated
> 
> Can anyone of you here verify what TRN and ID are? How many digits they should be? Can you start a new application without import application? By the way, I lodged my partner subclass 309 visa Vietnam by post in Vietnam in 2013


hi Kaiya, I applied for 801 online on 6/03. Like you, our 820 app was paper based. You don't need to import any file as far i know. I just select the application for permanent stage and then followed the instructions. Make sure, you r using TRN or app ID no from your 820/309 grant letter.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

thesmoothsuit said:


> Can I just ask.
> 
> For those onshore in Australia, did you find it very difficult to find a permanent job since all of them require a person with a PR or Citizenship?
> 
> I found some employers do not consider you even though you have a 820 which entitles you to unlimited working rights and indefinite length of stay.
> 
> Is there any official webpage that states 820s have unlimited working rights?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you all.


Its surprised to hear this issue come up again. Someone also said the same thing the other day. 
I got a job whiles I was even having my PMV 300. And I had no issues or problems. May be it depends on the job you may be applying for.


----------



## Dinkum

*Thanks*

Thanks Daveenajohns... a great help to know the facts from someone who has been down the same path we are also on. Cheers... 



daveenajohns said:


> hi Kaiya, I applied for 801 online on 6/03. Like you, our 820 app was paper based. You don't need to import any file as far i know. I just select the application for permanent stage and then followed the instructions. Make sure, you r using TRN or app ID no from your 820/309 grant letter.


----------



## Princessmarz

Kaiya said:


> Hi all, I am now eligible for partner permanent visa processing. When I log in to ImmiAccount, there is a note which says if you started your application before 6 December 2013 you need to import your application into your ImmiAccount. I have been trying to do this for a week, I won't be able to import my information. Either I choose application ID or TRN, I keep getting message says no application matching the date entered has been found, check the inf and try again; or the TRN entered is not valid. So frustrated Can anyone of you here verify what TRN and ID are? How many digits they should be? Can you start a new application without import application? By the way, I lodged my partner subclass 309 visa Vietnam by post in Vietnam in 2013


Hi Kaiya, if you have not received your letter from immigration regarding application for 100/801, you should ring them and ask for the new Application ID. I got the mail from them telling about that I am eligible to apply for PR and it states the new Application ID. For you to proceed an online application you should have the application id they assigned to you. I have a friend that is the same eligibility date as mine and she didn't receive any mail from immi so I said to her to call the immi regarding that and they gave her new application id. Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## nickhunt

Kaiya said:


> Hi all,
> I am now eligible for partner permanent visa processing. When I log in to ImmiAccount, there is a note which says if you started your application before 6 December 2013 you need to import your application into your ImmiAccount. I have been trying to do this for a week, I won't be able to import my information. Either I choose application ID or TRN, I keep getting message says no application matching the date entered has been found, check the inf and try again; or the TRN entered is not valid. So frustrated
> 
> Can anyone of you here verify what TRN and ID are? How many digits they should be? Can you start a new application without import application? By the way, I lodged my partner subclass 309 visa Vietnam by post in Vietnam in 2013


follow what princessmarz has typed below that's exactly what we did too, my wife and I are in the process of scanning our supporting evidence.


----------



## nickhunt

Gothenburg said:


> I have tried to import my application to my ImmiAccount. .
> But I don't think it is possible if one has done a paperbased application.
> Which I have..
> Somebody else correct me, if I am wrong.


Click stat new application. 1pg click understand T&C, 2pg enter your client id from there on its pretty much details about the Applicant and the Sponsor (47SP online version). Note: page 14, there are 5 questions do not copy past from a word doc when filling the boxes, type them in the boxes online form is case sensitive if you try to copy paste you'll see an error messages in red. IMO it's better to have the applicant and the sponsors details with you when filling the application last thing you want is the computer to get stuck and end up clicking submit tab lol.

You can login and re edit your details anytime. once you've filled the 20 pages re check at least 10 times whether you've entered all the details correctly if your satisfied click the print tab below, your application will download to your computer to print .,Then submit application (AFTER SUBMITTING YOU CANNOT EDIT YOUR APPLICATION)

NEXT STEP
Upload the below

1. Police Clearance Certificate(Applicant)
2. Commonwealth Stat. Dec (Sponsor)
3.Passport(Applicant)
4.Passport(sponsor)
5.Two 888's
6.888 supporting witnesses Passport copies
7.Then you can upload the supporting Evidence(wife and I are at this stage I will keep you guys posted)

P:S when you scan documents make sure to name them as to what it'll make thing easy when your trying to upload and avoid duplication.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks NickHunt... your tips are a great practical help... cheers...


----------



## Gothenburg

nickhunt said:


> Click stat new application. 1pg click understand T&C, 2pg enter your client id from there on its pretty much details about the Applicant and the Sponsor (47SP online version). Note: page 14, there are 5 questions do not copy past from a word doc when filling the boxes, type them in the boxes online form is case sensitive if you try to copy paste you'll see an error messages in red. IMO it's better to have the applicant and the sponsors details with you when filling the application last thing you want is the computer to get stuck and end up clicking submit tab lol.
> 
> You can login and re edit your details anytime. once you've filled the 20 pages re check at least 10 times whether you've entered all the details correctly if your satisfied click the print tab below, your application will download to your computer to print .,Then submit application (AFTER SUBMITTING YOU CANNOT EDIT YOUR APPLICATION)
> 
> NEXT STEP
> Upload the below
> 
> 1. Police Clearance Certificate(Applicant)
> 2. Commonwealth Stat. Dec (Sponsor)
> 3.Passport(Applicant)
> 4.Passport(sponsor)
> 5.Two 888's
> 6.888 supporting witnesses Passport copies
> 7.Then you can upload the supporting Evidence(wife and I are at this stage I will keep you guys posted)
> 
> P:S when you scan documents make sure to name them as to what it'll make thing easy when your trying to upload and avoid duplication.


Well well well..
If there is a will , there's a way..
Thanks a lot, NickHunt


----------



## daveenajohns

Princessmarz said:


> Hi daveenajohns, are you sure it's "in processing" cuz mine says its "in progress"? Anyone has the same status as these after submitting the application? Ta! Sent from my iPad using Australia


My apologies Princessmarz, It does shows "In Progress".
Thanks and Best of Luck for your app
Daveena


----------



## nickhunt

Raffy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, I just finished updating all my scanned documents to my online application for my 2nd Stage Permanent Visa. My question is, whats next? Do you just wait? After you scan all your documents and attach them it's not clear what you are supposed to do next.I have already submitted it, and it says processing.
> 
> Could anyone clarify?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good question


----------



## Kaiya

Thanks daveenajohns, Princessmarz, nickhunt for great info and tips. 
Best of luck to you all !!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

nickhunt said:


> Good question


You wait. I understand, I feel like it should have some sort of button that says "done uploading evidence," or that there should be applause or fanfare or something.  But there's none of that. Once you're done... you're done. You just wait.


----------



## Gothenburg

Excuse me for asking a silly question.
Is it still possible to do stage 2 on paper??

After reading abit about this online thing on this thread I realised that applications on paper is my thing.

That's the reason I did a paperbased application for starters. .

//C


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Thanks for details post Nickhunt, very helpful!


----------



## nickhunt

CollegeGirl said:


> You wait. I understand, I feel like it should have some sort of button that says "done uploading evidence," or that there should be applause or fanfare or something.  But there's none of that. Once you're done... you're done. You just wait.


Thanks ColleageGirl, yet to upload last bit of supporting evidence probably might do it tomorrow and its done.


----------



## nickhunt

Gothenburg said:


> Excuse me for asking a silly question.
> Is it still possible to do stage 2 on paper??
> 
> After reading abit about this online thing on this thread I realised that applications on paper is my thing.
> 
> That's the reason I did a paperbased application for starters. .
> 
> //C


Yes you certainly can

The only thing is all supporting evidence needs to be certified if you're providing them the originals and if I'm not mistaken you got to provide four 888's(not too sure).


----------



## Gothenburg

nickhunt said:


> Yes you certainly can
> 
> The only thing is all supporting evidence needs to be certified if you're providing them the originals and if I'm not mistaken you got to provide four 888's(not too sure).


Okay.
That's a minor problem..
One of my friend works for the local court.
888's ... are they the statdec's ?


----------



## nickhunt

Gothenburg said:


> Okay.
> That's a minor problem..
> One of my friend works for the local court.
> 888's ... are they the statdec's ?


yep 888's are Statutory Declaration supporting witnesses

paper based app: you have to provide four 888's(for my understanding) where as online its only two and one Commonwealth Statutory Declaration by the sponsor.

PS: you might have a problem with the Commonwealth Statutory Declaration PDF form on Immi site its not editable I used the word form.but make sure you cover the question as per the form on immi site

good luck www.ag.gov.au/.../CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc


----------



## nickhunt

Hi everyone a quick question what kind of evidence can I provide for 
"commitment to each other" I've explained everything on my stat.dec. We provided our Marriage certificate for the first stage of the visa 309, we've been married for 3.5years.


----------



## Gothenburg

nickhunt said:


> yep 888's are Statutory Declaration supporting witnesses
> 
> paper based app: you have to provide four 888's(for my understanding) where as online its only two and one Commonwealth Statutory Declaration by the sponsor.
> 
> PS: you might have a problem with the Commonwealth Statutory Declaration PDF form on Immi site its not editable I used the word form.but make sure you cover the question as per the form on immi site
> 
> good luck www.ag.gov.au/.../CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc


Okay, thanks
when the time comes, I will do it on paper.
This kind of things with uploading and that it might not work is just too confusing for me.
So I rather do it the old fashion way.
And a few mor stat decs is no problem for me.
I had more from friends than I supplied in my application..
I didn't want to bombard them with too many, so I just kept a couple to send if they would ask for more


----------



## nickhunt

nickhunt said:


> Click stat new application. 1pg click understand T&C, 2pg enter your client id from there on its pretty much details about the Applicant and the Sponsor (47SP online version). Note: page 14, there are 5 questions do not copy past from a word doc when filling the boxes, type them in the boxes online form is case sensitive if you try to copy paste you'll see an error messages in red. IMO it's better to have the applicant and the sponsors details with you when filling the application last thing you want is the computer to get stuck and end up clicking submit tab lol.
> 
> You can login and re edit your details anytime. once you've filled the 20 pages re check at least 10 times whether you've entered all the details correctly if your satisfied click the print tab below, your application will download to your computer to print .,Then submit application (AFTER SUBMITTING YOU CANNOT EDIT YOUR APPLICATION)
> 
> NEXT STEP
> Upload the below
> 
> 1. Police Clearance Certificate(Applicant)
> 2. Commonwealth Stat. Dec (Sponsor)
> 3.Passport(Applicant)
> 4.Passport(sponsor)
> 5.Two 888's
> 6.888 supporting witnesses Passport copies
> 7.Then you can upload the supporting Evidence(wife and I are at this stage I will keep you guys posted)
> 
> P:S when you scan documents make sure to name them as to what it'll make thing easy when your trying to upload and avoid duplication.


Thought id add a bit more to this for those who are planning on starting the online application. PAGE 14(IMO the only time consuming page) the 5 question would be :

Q1.Give details of the financial aspect of the relationship.
Q2.Give details of the nature of the household. 
Q3.Give details of the social aspect of the relationship
Q4.Nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have for each other
Q5. Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.

PAGE 15 & 16 
you might need details of 2 witnesses.
name, contact number, address, email addresses, profession
and for how long the witness known the sponsor and the applicant.


----------



## nickhunt

Hi everyone,

Want to share the wonderful news with all you lovely people here my wife's visa 100 is granted last week Tuesday we were filling the application and now, we have something to celebrate.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Nick. So quick! Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



nickhunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Want to share the wonderful news with all you lovely people here my wife's visa 100 is granted last week Tuesday we were filling the application and now, we have something to celebrate.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Omg the best thread ever I've got to know so many things through this thread thanks to the person who created it and thanks to everyone who shared his/her experience with us thanks to nickhunt u helped me with ur last upload best of luck to all of u &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Mimamasalha

Awww congratulations


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Nickhunt!!! what a wonderful news.
I m very impressed with the service standard of Brisbane processing center.
Can I ask u when was your eligiblilty date? 
Daveena


----------



## nickhunt

daveenajohns said:


> Congrats Nickhunt!!! what a wonderful news.
> I m very impressed with the service standard of Brisbane processing center.
> Can I ask u when was your eligiblilty date?
> Daveena


Technically my wife was eligible since September 2014. We had zero knowledge about 2nd stage of the visa process. We did not receive anything via email or post regarding the 2nd stage,We rang DIBP on the 12th of Jan, received an email on the 14th of Jan 2015 for the 2nd stage of the visa process requesting additional documents with a deadline of 60days.

completely lost track of time until 5 days were left for the 60day deadline to submit the app and supporting evidence. we submitted the online application on the 11th of March, the uploaded the supporting evidence PR was granted 17th March.

what a pleasant surprise online application Status gone from "processing" to "finalised" checked the email they've sent the visa Grant letter.


----------



## nickhunt

I would like to thank everyone here for sharing information/experience's and advice. YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!! also id like to thank azziaz for creating this thread.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Just a dump question, do they interview us for 801 visa?


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Just a dump question, do they interview us for 801 visa?


They can. We didn't use to see it but now are seeing abit more of it.


----------



## jessie727

Hi guys just a quick question about the sponsor and applicant stat dec, I was told that there is a space for us to type in our statements on immi account but it also recomended for us to attach the stat dec as well? So aren't we just providing repeating evidence? or how does it work?


----------



## Mish

jessie727 said:


> Hi guys just a quick question about the sponsor and applicant stat dec, I was told that there is a space for us to type in our statements on immi account but it also recomended for us to attach the stat dec as well? So aren't we just providing repeating evidence? or how does it work?


Usually the applicant types into the application and the sponsor attaches the stat dec.


----------



## Eizzi

nickhunt said:


> Yes you certainly can
> 
> The only thing is all supporting evidence needs to be certified if you're providing them the originals and if I'm not mistaken you got to provide four 888's(not too sure).


Both application methods require 2 888s, though if you've got more that's fine I'm sure.


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi guys, howz everyone going?
Today is friday. Anyone received good news yet?
Any update from fragile love? 
Daveena


----------



## panda

nickhunt said:


> Yes you certainly can
> 
> The only thing is all supporting evidence needs to be certified if you're providing them the originals and if I'm not mistaken you got to provide four 888's(not too sure).


No you don't have to provide 4, at least 2

source : http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

BTW, just posted my 801 application today, fingers crossed, toes crossed, everything crossed


----------



## Gothenburg

panda said:


> No you don't have to provide 4, at least 2
> 
> source : http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf


well, I'll make sure that I provide 4 or 5 of them..
I think they give really good evidence for a genuine partnership.


----------



## Mish

Gothenburg said:


> well, I'll make sure that I provide 4 or 5 of them..
> I think they give really good evidence for a genuine partnership.


Just remember that statements alone is not enough to show a genuine relationship. All the little piecea of evidence helps to build the big picture.


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> Just remember that statements alone is not enough to show a genuine relationship. All the little piecea of evidence helps to build the big picture.


Well and truly, follow the checklist, most of the requirements are there.


----------



## fragile_love

daveenajohns said:


> Hi guys, howz everyone going?
> Today is friday. Anyone received good news yet?
> Any update from fragile love?
> Daveena


Hi davenna no not yet!! Vevo still worked fine at the end of friday... 4 months and 1 week now I am starting to stress


----------



## neshel

*801 long wait*

Hello everyone...anyone got the visa?


----------



## fragile_love

neshel said:


> my timeline- All paper visa application.
> 820 application - 14 nov 2012
> visa grant - 2 april 2013
> 801 application - 15 sept 2014
> eligibility date - 14 nov 2014
> Visa grant - waiting will be 5 months on 14 April 2015.


did you do 801 via post or online? 
Edited: sorry didn't see your post properly - you said all paper visa application. 
I did my paper application for 801 eligibility 23 nov 2014 and still haven't heard anything as well


----------



## neshel

fragile_love said:


> did you do 801 via post or online?
> Edited: sorry didn't see your post properly - you said all paper visa application.
> I did my paper application for 801 eligibility 23 nov 2014 and still haven't heard anything as well


Looks like we both are in the same boat Fragile love. But thats for sure we will get our visas nearby as our eligibility dates are very close. But its not far i hope. I rang to the immigration office and they told me I haven't got any case officer assigned yet. But hopefully our files will be chosen soon. Hang in there.


----------



## fragile_love

neshel said:


> Looks like we both are in the same boat Fragile love. But thats for sure we will get our visas nearby as our eligibility dates are very close. But its not far i hope. I rang to the immigration office and they told me I haven't got any case officer assigned yet. But hopefully our files will be chosen soon. Hang in there.


Yes hopefully soon...i have been checking VEVO everyday. i was hoping to get it before Easter but doesn't look like it's going to happen 

good luck to both of us!! let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## daveenajohns

Someone applied in Oct got grant today (refer to 801 processing time thread)
Best of luck to both of you.
Keep us updated.
Daveena


----------



## neshel

fragile_love said:


> Yes hopefully soon...i have been checking VEVO everyday. i was hoping to get it before Easter but doesn't look like it's going to happen
> 
> good luck to both of us!! let me know if you hear anything!


That is what I was hoping too. Still 2 more days to easter holidays, stay positive. Would definitely post here when i get my visa. 
good luck.


----------



## neshel

daveenajohns said:


> Someone applied in Oct got grant today (refer to 801 processing time thread)
> Best of luck to both of you.
> Keep us updated.
> Daveena


Daveena thank you for that news.. a bit relaxed now... we are on the row now not far. That would be great if you could tell us what date was it in October? if possible.


----------



## fragile_love

daveenajohns said:


> Someone applied in Oct got grant today (refer to 801 processing time thread)
> Best of luck to both of you.
> Keep us updated.
> Daveena


which post is it i seems can't find it ?


----------



## Mish

neshel said:


> Daveena thank you for that news.. a bit relaxed now... we are on the row now not far. That would be great if you could tell us what date was it in October? if possible.


10 of October was their eligibility date from what I found. They applied 10th October 2012 and was granted 30 November 2012 for the 820.


----------



## neshel

Mish said:


> 10 of October was their eligibility date from what I found.


thank you Mish. Looks like its going to take another month or so for me to get the visa. But not far now... thanks.


----------



## fragile_love

neshel said:


> That is what I was hoping too. Still 2 more days to easter holidays, stay positive. Would definitely post here when i get my visa.
> good luck.


still no news before the long weekend


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi Guys do the sponsor need to typ the stat declaration by hand or on word cause I couldn't turn the form of the sponsor dec to the word so we can write it if u know how it works please help me ?I don't think my husband will have enough space if he wrote it by hand he got a bit of a long paragraph on each question


----------



## Mimamasalha

Another question my eligibility date for applying was yesterday I couldn't apply I was waiting for the witnesses forms DIAC didn't gave me any deadline time I hope I'm not facing any difficulties on applying lately


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Mimamasalha,
We had same situation.
My partner filled the general information in sponsor stat dec by hand and In financial, nature of household etc we felt there was not enough space available so he wrote please see attached document describing financial situation. 
He typed all the financial, nature of household, social aspects and commitment on the blank page in word document and printed it and signed each page and witnessed by pharmacist.
You would not have any problem if you pass your eligibility date, but I recommend you to apply asap you have all required docs as processing time for 801 is nearly 6 mnths in most cases.
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns

And we submitted witnessed word document describing all 4 catagories (financial, nature of household etc) along with sponsor stat dec form.


----------



## daveenajohns

Fragile love - DIBP Melbourne why you testing our patience? I can understand the emotions you r going through. Even though I applied a month ago but still something always pushes me to check VEVO 4_5 times a day. It wont be long for you guys now . KS77 had grant few days ago and they applied in Oct and they mentioned they had some delays bcoz of their daughter police check . Look like DIBP is picking files from Oct/Nov now. Best of luck.


----------



## fragile_love

daveenajohns said:


> Fragile love - DIBP Melbourne why you testing our patience? I can understand the emotions you r going through. Even though I applied a month ago but still something always pushes me to check VEVO 4_5 times a day. It wont be long for you guys now . KS77 had grant few days ago and they applied in Oct and they mentioned they had some delays bcoz of their daughter police check . Look like DIBP is picking files from Oct/Nov now. Best of luck.


Seemed like 801 online and paper are processed by different teams in the department... there was one person on here whose eligibility date was 2 days before me and they applied online. Got their 801 over a week or two ago..... and I am still waiting n like u checking VEVO 4-5 times a day..m.


----------



## neshel

fragile_love said:


> Seemed like 801 online and paper are processed by different teams in the department... there was one person on here whose eligibility date was 2 days before me and they applied online. Got their 801 over a week or two ago..... and I am still waiting n like u checking VEVO 4-5 times a day..m.


I called the DIBP and they told me it doesn't make any difference in processing time if we choose either way. It is frustrating process. What can we do except wait. Patience... patience....patience.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi daveenajohns thanks for ur reply and no im not applying for 801 ,I'm applying for a 100 PR .how did u present the pictures if u don't mind I want to make a journal of pictures but I don't know how ?


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi daveenajohns thanks for ur reply and no im not applying for 801 ,I'm applying for a 100 PR .how did u present the pictures if u don't mind I want to make a journal of pictures but I don't know how ?


Just put them in word, usually 2 to a page and write details underneath like date, people in picture & location. Then save it as a PDF.


----------



## Mish

fragile_love said:


> Seemed like 801 online and paper are processed by different teams in the department... there was one person on here whose eligibility date was 2 days before me and they applied online. Got their 801 over a week or two ago..... and I am still waiting n like u checking VEVO 4-5 times a day..m.


It usually doesn't make a difference. It can be luck of the draw or also the evidence that someone else provides.

We don't know if what we provide is considered weak, average or strong evidence.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi mish do u mean 2pics per page ? I have a lot of pictures and a lot of documents I can't do it this way I'm planing to apply online !? Anyway I will see ,and what about the statutory dec do my husband need to sign in each paper with the jp or only in the last paper they gave us where there is the address name etc... If u see what I mean, do they ask for copies of the passports online ?sorry for bothering I'm too stressed I didn't apply yet


----------



## Mish

Yes 2 pictures per page. You can put 4 if you want but I found 2 worked better otherwise the photos were too small to see much. Then you end up with a document with maybe 10 or 15 pages.

You just need a selection of pictures over the past year or so since your 309 was granted. Try for photos with other people if you can.

Usually with a stat dec your husband will sign the last page on front if the jp and then they sign but they also sign each page as well so it doesn't get altered after they have witnessed it.

I believe you should be uploading a colour scan of your passports.

Try not to stress too much.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Thank u soo much mish


----------



## fragile_love

neshel said:


> Looks like we both are in the same boat Fragile love. But thats for sure we will get our visas nearby as our eligibility dates are very close. But its not far i hope. I rang to the immigration office and they told me I haven't got any case officer assigned yet. But hopefully our files will be chosen soon. Hang in there.


hi just wonder if you heard anything yet?


----------



## neshel

fragile_love said:


> hi just wonder if you heard anything yet?


Sadly nothing is new


----------



## nickhunt

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi mish do u mean 2pics per page ? I have a lot of pictures and a lot of documents I can't do it this way I'm planing to apply online !? Anyway I will see ,and what about the statutory dec do my husband need to sign in each paper with the jp or only in the last paper they gave us where there is the address name etc... If u see what I mean, do they ask for copies of the passports online ?sorry for bothering I'm too stressed I didn't apply yet


Hi Mimamasalha, first of all do not panic or bombard CO with documents/photos. For the 2nd stage of the visa you have to provide documents as a minimal if you could go back to few pages I've posted the main documents required and some tips regarding online application.

To answer your question: you need certified copies of both sponsor and the applicant and yes, statutory declaration needs to be signed by the sponsor/applicant presence of an authorised person which you can see 3rd page of your stat Dec.


----------



## Mimamasalha

hi nickhunt and mish again with my silly questions lol just to be sure about one thing the 888's witnesses form written by my neighbours they have only a jp signatures on their passport's copies do the other papers need to be signed too by the jp or only the passport's copies???


----------



## Mish

The 888's need to be witnessed by a JP too. Usually they don't sign the 888's until they see the JP and then they sign it in front of them and then the JP witnesses it.


----------



## neshel

Anything new with anyone?


----------



## Elune

Mimamasalha said:


> hi mish again with my silly questions lol just to be sure about one thing the 888's witnesses form written by my neighbours they have only a jp signed on their passport's copies do the other papers need to be signed too by the jp or only the passport's copies???


As mish have said, they need to bring the unsigned paper to the JP and sign it together with the JP. The JP can also certify their passport copy when they do the form.


----------



## Mimamasalha

omg too frustrating,and what about a centre-link form ive got it online does it need to be certified too ?the pictures and the other evidences ????ommggggggg


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> omg too frustrating,and what about a centre-link form ive got it online does it need to be certified too ?the pictures and the other evidences ????ommggggggg


No 888's are the only ones unless you don't colour scan the passports and birth certificate.


----------



## Mimamasalha

thanks mish xo xo


----------



## jatika

hello everyone,
I'm applying online for 2nd stage permanent partner visa. in the document checklist there is one document which has to be scanned and it is statutory declaration by sponsor, anyone has any idea which form is this. Do I have to download this form and my sponsor has to fill and then I have to upload it. Is this right?And the form 888 declaration also had to be scanned and uploaded, Do I have to certify these form before uploading.


----------



## nickhunt

jatika said:


> hello everyone,
> I'm applying online for 2nd stage permanent partner visa. in the document checklist there is one document which has to be scanned and it is statutory declaration by sponsor, anyone has any idea which form is this. Do I have to download this form and my sponsor has to fill and then I have to upload it. Is this right?And the form 888 declaration also had to be scanned and uploaded, Do I have to certify these form before uploading.


commonwealth statutory declaration(sponsor) online you have to provide only one if its paper based you have to provide two sponsor and applicant.

passport copies of sponsor and applicant ( we got p.p certified for the safe side)
2x888+witnesses passport copies 
commonwealth statutory declaration(sponsor)

Take copies of all the above and get it signed by a pharmacist we went to a nearby mychemist store


----------



## jatika

nickhunt said:


> commonwealth statutory declaration(sponsor) online you have to provide only one if its paper based you have to provide two sponsor and applicant.
> 
> passport copies of sponsor and applicant ( we got p.p certified for the safe side)
> 2x888+witnesses passport copies
> commonwealth statutory declaration(sponsor)
> 
> Take copies of all the above and get it signed by a pharmacist we went to a nearby mychemist store


thank you for your reply. 
sorry I'm little bit confused. You mean I have to download this commonwealth statutory form and get it filled by my sponsor.
Can you please elaborate what is this commonwealth statutory declalration form. 
Thanks


----------



## nickhunt

jatika said:


> thank you for your reply.
> sorry I'm little bit confused. You mean I have to download this commonwealth statutory form and get it filled by my sponsor.
> Can you please elaborate what is this commonwealth statutory declalration form.
> Thanks


here's the link https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

download the form it has 5 questions your sponsor/partner has to describe.
also read page 120-122 there's plenty of info for most of your questions don't get confused or stressed


----------



## Mish

nickhunt said:


> here's the link https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
> 
> download the form it has 5 questions your sponsor/partner has to describe.


I really do wish they would make it in a word document so people can type their answers. Would make everyone's lives easier


----------



## nickhunt

Mish said:


> I really do wish they would make it in a word document so people can type their answers. Would make everyone's lives easier


so true mate I did my own  modified attorney generals doc version, re typed the 5 questions and attached last page(signing p.g) of the pdf form in immi site.


----------



## Mish

nickhunt said:


> so true mate I did my own  modified attorney generals doc version, re typed the 5 questions and attached last page(signing p.g) of the pdf form in immi site.


That is what I planned to do too. Hard for those that aren't computer savvy though.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Get a copy of Adobe Acrobat, then you can create, export, edit and track any PDF formatted files.



Mish said:


> I really do wish they would make it in a word document so people can type their answers. Would make everyone's lives easier


----------



## nickhunt

Mish said:


> That is what I planned to do too. Hard for those that aren't computer savvy though.


is there anyway I can send my format?


----------



## nickhunt

Mish said:


> That is what I planned to do too. Hard for those that aren't computer savvy though.


www.ag.gov.au/.../CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION (Sponsor) 
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

I,1 xxxxxxxxxx(Name) 
xxxxxxxxxxx(address)

xxxxxxxxxxxx(Occupation)

you can add these from the 2nd question where you see a no2

2. That I have a mutual commitment to a shared life as xxxxx and xxxx with xxxxxxxxxxx.

3. That our relationship is genuine and continuing.

4.That xxxxxxxxx and I: Live together

5.That our relationship began in xxxxxx and we have live together for xxxx.

6. Describe financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of the property or other major asset pooling off financial resources and sharing of day today expenses. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
7. Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility of housework.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
8. Describe the social aspect of your relationship including social activities, attending special events or joint travel you and your partner undertake.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

9. Describe the nature of your commitment to each other including the degree of companionship and emotional support you draw from each other and whether you see the relationship as a long term one.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

download the link copy paste all of the above to the and edit your info


----------



## Mish

nickhunt said:


> is there anyway I can send my format?


You could put it on google documents or something like that, that is public and share the link.


----------



## sio

Hi all,

My partner's eligibility date for the 801/PR is still several months away but I was wondering if someone could clarify for me whether he will need police checks again from every country he lived in (as we supplied in the application for the 820) or just Australia? 
We've been living in Australia since the 820/TR was granted in 2013. I only ask because some countries (*Ahem* USA) take a long time to provide police checks and I don't want to delay his application.


----------



## Valentine1981

If you have been living in Australia since the 820 grant - then aussie is the only police check you need to obtain


----------



## Gabo956

IM I QUALIFIED FOR CITIZENSHIP?

I activated my PR in Jan 2012. Left Australia in August 2012?
Returned to Australia in Jan 2013 and went out of Australia again and was back in August 2013?
I left Australia again in August 2014 and was back in November 2014?
Currently in Australia , I'm I qualified to apply for citizenship? Thx


----------



## Mish

Gabo956 said:


> IM I QUALIFIED FOR CITIZENSHIP?
> 
> I activated my PR in Jan 2012. Left Australia in August 2012?
> Returned to Australia in Jan 2013 and went out of Australia again and was back in August 2013?
> I left Australia again in August 2014 and was back in November 2014?
> Currently in Australia , I'm I qualified to apply for citizenship? Thx


No not yet. You need to be in Australia for 4 years at least 1 as a PR and not out of Australia more than 3 months in a 12 month period.


----------



## Maggie-May24

You need to have had legal visa status in Australia for 4 years prior to applying, including 1 year as a PR. During the 4 years prior to applying you can't have spent more than 12 months outside Australia, and no more than 3 months in the year prior to application.

So if you spent most of Aug 2012 - Aug 2013 outside Australia, you may need to wait until 2017 to apply.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi guys I submitted the application for the PR yesterday and I couldn't attach all the files I have I'm so sad they had a limit of files for 60 pages and I have some more bank statements of me and my husband , with some bills , how can I send it to them do I have to attach the application with I mean the papers I've printed from the online application can I add the whole application (with the copies of passports 888form's etc)?


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi guys I submitted the application for the PR yesterday and I couldn't attach all the files I have I'm so sad they had a limit of files for 60 pages and I have some more bank statements of me and my husband , with some bills , how can I send it to them do I have to attach the application with I mean the papers I've printed from the online application can I add the whole application (with the copies of passports 888form's etc)?


It is 60 files not pages which should be ample. Did you attach 1 page per file?

It best to call immigration and ask them. I don't remember anyone for the PR part going over 60 files.


----------



## Mimamasalha

I don't see what u mean? from the whole attachments I did only 57 and when I tried to add the other ones they said that I Passed the limits I will take a screenshot to show u can I post it here or send it to u in pv please ?


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> I don't see what u mean? from the whole attachments I did only 57 and when I tried to add the other ones they said that I Passed the limits I will take a screenshot to show u can I post it here or send it to u in pv please ?


What I mean was ... was 1 piece of paper a file or did you have say 20 or 40 pages to 1 file?

There is nothing you can do now but phone or email immigration about what you can do from here.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Omg yes I did only one page per file


----------



## Mimamasalha

I didn't knew tht I can add 60 page per one attachment in the same time because they didn't gave me this option when I selected the papers even when I select the CTRL it doesn't work pff buckly's luck anyway I will send them an email thanks mish


----------



## Mish

That is okay. It is usually on the scanner. My scanner asks you if you want to add more pages to the file after each page.

DIBP do only accept each file being 5MB max.

Please let us know what they say. Maybe they could delete them all and you could merge your PDF pages together and reattach. Not sure if they can do that or not.


----------



## Gabo956

IM I QUALIFIED FOR CITIZENSHIP?

I activated my PR in Jan 2012. Left Australia in August 2012?
Returned to Australia in Jan 2013 and went out of Australia again in June 2013 and was back in August 2013?
I left Australia again in August 2014 and was back in November 2014?
Currently in Australia , I'm I qualified to apply for citizenship? Thx


----------



## Mimamasalha

Mish I just sent them an email and I've got an


----------



## Mimamasalha

Mish I just sent them an email and I've got an automatic email from them answering some frequently questions and btw those questions the attachments prbs I've got the answer they can't delet any of the attachments until it allocated to a case officer and then she or he can ask me for any more details I'm sick I had to do it via post it could be less stressful


----------



## Helene

Gabo956 said:


> IM I QUALIFIED FOR CITIZENSHIP?
> 
> I activated my PR in Jan 2012. Left Australia in August 2012?
> Returned to Australia in Jan 2013 and went out of Australia again in June 2013 and was back in August 2013?
> I left Australia again in August 2014 and was back in November 2014?
> Currently in Australia , I'm I qualified to apply for citizenship? Thx


When did you move in in Australia? Prior to 2012?

Here are the requirements:
If you became a permanent resident on or after 1 July 2007 the residence requirement is:
You must have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident, and
You must not have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year during the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.

Depending on when you left between August and November you might be over 90 days and not qualify.

Try the citizenship calculator:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Mish I just sent them an email and I've got an automatic email from them answering some frequently questions and btw those questions the attachments prbs I've got the answer they can't delet any of the attachments until it allocated to a case officer and then she or he can ask me for any more details I'm sick I had to do it via post it could be less stressful


Try not to worry. They should contact yoi when you either get a case officer or they see the email probably more likely to be when you get a case officer. DIBP in Australia is not the best at replying to emails.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi mish they answered me saying that they don't need any more evidence from me and that's it all about the quality and not the quantity , do we need to attach the form 928 of changing the address online or just changing it on the website if no so I can tell them about it cause I didn't attach it I just change it on the website .


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi mish they answered me saying that they don't need any more evidence from me and that's it all about the quality and not the quantity , do we need to attach the form 928 of changing the address online or just changing it on the website if no so I can tell them about it


Exactly! It isn't about how much you supply it is the quality of it. Someone could give them 60 docs but another person 10.

If you put the new address when you applied for the 100 online that should be okay.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Yep thanks darling


----------



## rlholmes88

Hi all,

I'm currently applying for second stage online and had a few questions wondered if anyone had encountered.

Passport - I had a copy certified a few months back for study purposes, do you think this would suffice or should I get a new one which is more recent? I have to send my passport off for renewal after this as it only has five months left on it. Is this likely to be an issue? 

Police check - does this need to b certified or just scanned?

Cheers,
Lucy


----------



## Mish

Hi Lucy

I don't think it matters when it was certified but if applying online you can just colour scan it. The police checks colour scan is fine too.

Depending on when your eligibility date is and how long it takes to get a new passport you may better off renewing your passport first. Just that the PR is attached to the passport number so you will need to update that anyway so best to avoid that drama is you can.


----------



## bradsterusa

I Got my second stage visa out of Brisbane in 4 working days, just received the Grant Letter Today and Submitted online last Tuesday.


----------



## bradsterusa

rlholmes88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently applying for second stage online and had a few questions wondered if anyone had encountered.
> 
> Passport - I had a copy certified a few months back for study purposes, do you think this would suffice or should I get a new one which is more recent? I have to send my passport off for renewal after this as it only has five months left on it. Is this likely to be an issue?
> 
> Police check - does this need to b certified or just scanned?
> 
> Cheers,
> Lucy


I Did The Online Application
I Just scanned the letter they sent for Police Checks AFP, but certified copies are always the safer option.

The only docs I bothered getting certified copies of where Identity docs and passport pages.


----------



## MrsMae

Congrats Bradster. That's pretty amazing. I wish there was some consistency in Brisbane. We have been eligible since October and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Mimamasalha

does "assessment in progress " means my file is opened 
Congratulations bradsterusa


----------



## MrsMae

Mine has just changed to assessment in progress as well. Hopefully that's good news for us!


----------



## Oz4Pom

Hi Guys, 

Im almost done compiling all my paperwork to submit my 801 application online. 
We are eligible on May 2nd. Question is can you submit online before this date or do I have to wait until after??

Cheers


----------



## DragonGirl

Oz4Pom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im almost done compiling all my paperwork to submit my 801 application online.
> We are eligible on May 2nd. Question is can you submit online before this date or do I have to wait until after??
> 
> Cheers


You can either submit before or after your eligible date, it won't hurt anything I think. My friend submitted hers 1 month before her eligible date, I submitted mine 1 week after my eligible date. We are both waiting. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Tigerali

MrsMae said:


> Mine has just changed to assessment in progress as well. Hopefully that's good news for us!


M sorry for pointing your excitement down...but its just a system change...not that they begun assessing...its still in same stage..in progress


----------



## Princessmarz

Hi everyone, my 801 has been granted yesterday. Got the email today.... Woooohooo!!! Guys yours is next. 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

Princessmarz said:


> Hi everyone, my 801 has been granted yesterday. Got the email today.... Woooohooo!!! Guys yours is next.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Congrats! Please confirm that it is 100 you got and not 801. Your history indicates you were on a 309 and not 820.

It is always nice to see the difference between 100 and 801.


----------



## Princessmarz

Mish said:


> Congrats! Please confirm that it is 100 you got and not 801. Your history indicates you were on a 309 and not 820. It is always nice to see the difference between 100 and 801.


 sorry mish, yep you're right it was 309. So yeah it's 100. I was soooo excited lol

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

Princessmarz said:


> sorry mish, yep you're right it was 309. So yeah it's 100. I was soooo excited lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


I bet! Next stop citizenship


----------



## Princessmarz

Mish said:


> I bet! Next stop citizenship


 Yeah mish.. Thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## daveenajohns

Congrats Princessmarz!!! Brisbane is very consistent with their 100 processing


----------



## Deep90

Congrats Princessmarz


----------



## MrsMae

At what point do you guys think I should try contacting Brisbane about our 100? Our eligibility date was in October. We applied online. I am seeing a few people getting approved out of Brisbane that applied far later than us. I don't want to bother them, but I'm feeling a bit worried that we've been overlooked. Our application is really straight forward and in theory shouldn't have any reason to be held up. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## rlholmes88

Thanks guys for the help. That's good they don't need certifying, I'm sorting my passport renewal now so hopefully it'll come back fairly soon.

Cheers


----------



## Mish

MrsMae said:


> At what point do you guys think I should try contacting Brisbane about our 100? Our eligibility date was in October. We applied online. I am seeing a few people getting approved out of Brisbane that applied far later than us. I don't want to bother them, but I'm feeling a bit worried that we've been overlooked. Our application is really straight forward and in theory shouldn't have any reason to be held up. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


Based on what I see on this forum if you contact them they will just give you the standard response of "our processing standard is 6 to 8 months" so I would just sit back and wait till then.

Unfortunately just luck of the draw.


----------



## Confused2

Guys, a little help please. for 100 online what do we need to get certified? we already have got form 88 and ids for that certified. is there anything else we need to get certified?thanks heaps!


----------



## Mish

Confused2 said:


> Guys, a little help please. for 100 online what do we need to get certified? we already have got form 88 and ids for that certified. is there anything else we need to get certified?thanks heaps!


Nope as long as ID docs etc are all colour scanned. If not you need them certified.


----------



## also88

Hi guys,

Is it best to apply online or by post? I've heard if I do it by post it may take longer till my visa is granted, on the other hand I've also heard the immigration system might be a bit trick if Im applying online. Which way do you guys think is better and why? 

Cheers! =)


----------



## Mish

also88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it best to apply online or by post? I've heard if I do it by post it may take longer till my visa is granted, on the other hand I've also heard the immigration system might be a bit trick if Im applying online. Which way do you guys think is better and why?
> 
> Cheers! =)


It depends how your computer skills are and if you have access to a computer. If your computer skills are not good then apply via post.

I prefer the online system as you don't need to get anything certified and you save all that time and money on printing things as well.


----------



## also88

Thanks, Mish! My computer skills are good and I do have access to computer, scan, etc.
Time wise, do you think there's any difference for the application to be processed when lodged online rather than by mail? Or the time for processing it is roughly the same for both?


----------



## Mish

also88 said:


> Thanks, Mish! My computer skills are good and I do have access to computer, scan, etc.
> Time wise, do you think there's any difference for the application to be processed when lodged online rather than by mail? Or the time for processing it is roughly the same for both?


From what I have seen roughly the same .. sometimes the paper is a bit slower. It is really luck of the draw where some as done faster than others. We don't see alot of paper applications these days though.


----------



## Eizzi

As Mish said, it's luck of the draw for grant speed.

And yes, as for which you choose, it depends on what you have access to and what your skill level is. On the one hand, if you've got a scanner and are computer-able with a good internet connection, and most of your evidence is already in digital form, online sounds the easiest way to go. On the other, if you've not got a scanner (and I know you can get them cheap, but yeah) or your internet keeps crapping out (or the NBN Co can't find their ass with both hands and a map...) and a lot of your evidence is in physical form or needs printing and highlighting/annotating first, then paper might be less hassle. Scanning stuff is just as time consuming as printing stuff (and if, for example, you're able to use your work printer then money is less of a consideration).

Your habits in putting the application together might matter too - if you do a bit of organising every 2 months or so, as you go along, then it's not necessarily too much work involved in scanning/printing/whatever. So either method would do. But if you're someone who throws it all together in the last few months, then you'd probably want to go with online.

I've been told by a migration agent that there is no time difference between paper and online grants. Apparently there is a difference between 801 and 100, but there's nothing you can do to change that.

I applied by paper for a number of reasons: I started making photocopies/prints of stuff right after applying for the 820, so by the time the online system appeared and became un-glitchy enough to consider, I was already reluctant to waste the paper etc that I'd already used. My partner's friends work in a profession that can certify stuff so that is easy to do. I don't have a scanner at home. To me, there's something about having the physical evidence in an organised pile in front of you, so that's my preference, haha.

And last but not least, the online system still makes me a bit nervous. I know what I'm doing with the paper app, having done it before. I am aware that there were glitches that were ironed out, but I hear there are others that have not been. If there are problems on our end as applicants, you can guarantee there are problems at the other end too. For example, sometimes uploaded evidence, while obviously uploaded and visible from the applicant's end, is somehow not showing up on the case officer's end. They aren't obligated to ask for something that is missing and anyway, they might not even know it's missing in the first place! I'm sure you could appeal any refusal that might be given in this situation, but that's a whole other process and more stress. Of course, the paper application could get lost, true, so it's not without risk either.

Anyway, TL;DR: I went paper, but your mileage may vary. Both are fine, neither is faster.


----------



## kay0614

Hi there,

my eligility date is 26 Nov 2015,
my best fd's wedding will be held on 15 Nov 2015

if I submit the docs for 801 be4 26 Nov, lets say 10 Nov
Can I go to oversea for holiday? or Do i have to stay within Au until the decision made?

or Can I apply bridge visa B ?


----------



## Mish

Your 820 is valid until a decision is made on the 801 and you can be outside of Australia when the decision is made.

You don't need a BVB when you hold a 820.


----------



## kay0614

Mish said:


> Your 820 is valid until a decision is made on the 801 and you can be outside of Australia when the decision is made.
> 
> You don't need a BVB when you hold a 820.


HI Mish
thank for ur quick reply

what abt return to AU?
I'm planning to return from oversea on 26/12 (any date be4 decision made) is that ok enter to AU?

cheers


----------



## Mish

kay0614 said:


> HI Mish
> thank for ur quick reply
> 
> what abt return to AU?
> I'm planning to return from oversea on 26/12 (any date be4 decision made) is that ok enter to AU?
> 
> cheers


You will have no issues returning to Australia while on 820. You only have to worry about leaving and returning to Australia 5 years after you get your 801 if you don't apply for citizenship.


----------



## rlholmes88

Hey all,

After a bit of advice on content and amount for evidence to support our relationship i.e bank statements, bills, big purchases, holidays, social commitments together etc. For the first stage I sent literally everything we had for the year, so 12 bank statements and bills etc, but conscious of the 60 doc limit. If anyone can advise the amount of things they sent like that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## icancurhalo

Hello guys,
Its been like 2 years since my last post here when my 309 visa got granted. Ive been living here in oz since then and just sent my docs for the 2nd stage permanent residency request, anyone has been granted lately? Im a March applicant.


----------



## francesco_totti

Mine got granted in 2013 within a matter of weeks.... unsure if I was just lucky or they just wanted to get rid of me for the amount of documentation I sent!


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After a bit of advice on content and amount for evidence to support our relationship i.e bank statements, bills, big purchases, holidays, social commitments together etc. For the first stage I sent literally everything we had for the year, so 12 bank statements and bills etc, but conscious of the 60 doc limit. If anyone can advise the amount of things they sent like that would be great.
> 
> Cheers


You can combine alot of things in 1 file and then compress it if too big. So bank statements in one file etc.

With alot of things in PDF already it doesn't take much to include all the electricity bills etc.


----------



## Mish

francesco_totti said:


> Mine got granted in 2013 within a matter of weeks.... unsure if I was just lucky or they just wanted to get rid of me for the amount of documentation I sent!


Unfortunately that was 2 years ago ... processing times have changed alot since then


----------



## francesco_totti




----------



## rlholmes88

Hi all,

Having issues with the online system. Has anyone encountered the following error message: "the applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing"? If so how did you get around it? 

I entered my application ID which starts with 'IRIS', but was only able to put the number section due to character limits. Other option was TRN which I did not have, but one was generated so I'm not sure what the issue is. Any ideas?

Cheers,
Lucy


----------



## Mish

Are you trying to do a sponsor form? I remember this message from the 820 for the sponsor form but the 801 doesn't have a sponsor form.

Maybe some context would help determine what the error is in relation to ie. Question number etc.


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> Are you trying to do a sponsor form? I remember this message from the 820 for the sponsor form but the 801 doesn't have a sponsor form.
> 
> Maybe some context would help determine what the error is in relation to ie. Question number etc.


It's the 100, I thought it was for the applicant not the sponsor. There are no question numbers...but it comes up screen 4/20. Basically I put in all my personal details ie date of birth, passport no etc, confirm on next screen then the error comes up.


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> You can combine alot of things in 1 file and then compress it if too big. So bank statements in one file etc.
> 
> With alot of things in PDF already it doesn't take much to include all the electricity bills etc.


Cheers. Unfortunately all our rent receipts and electricity bills are hard copy so it's slightly more tedious.


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> It's the 100, I thought it was for the applicant not the sponsor. There are no question numbers...but it comes up screen 4/20. Basically I put in all my personal details ie date of birth, passport no etc, confirm on next screen then the error comes up.


It is for the applicant but the error message was same as what I got on sponsor form so wanted to check you weren't trying to do that.

Do you still have the 820 grant? If so the TRN is on there. Otherwise you will need to ring DIBP and ask. Maybe something is wrong in their database (we had someone recently that had the wrong dob when approved for 309 that had to be changed).


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> It is for the applicant but the error message was same as what I got on sponsor form so wanted to check you weren't trying to do that.
> 
> Do you still have the 820 grant? If so the TRN is on there. Otherwise you will need to ring DIBP and ask. Maybe something is wrong in their database (we had someone recently that had the wrong dob when approved for 309 that had to be changed).


It's the 309, I do still have it and double checked and definitely no TRN only application ID. Can't see anything that is wrong so I'll have to call and see what's up.


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> It's the 309, I do still have it and double checked and definitely no TRN only application ID. Can't see anything that is wrong so I'll have to call and see what's up.


If they can't fix it then you will need to lodge a paper application.

Just a thought did you change your surname and not tell them? That is my only thought. You can also check VEVO to determine if name and dob are correct. If they are then you know it is to do with the application number reference field.

It is strange that do not ask for the grant ... but then DIBP do alot of strange things.


----------



## rlholmes88

Mish said:


> If they can't fix it then you will need to lodge a paper application.
> 
> Just a thought did you change your surname and not tell them? That is my only thought. You can also check VEVO to determine if name and dob are correct. If they are then you know it is to do with the application number reference field.
> 
> It is strange that do not ask for the grant ... but then DIBP do alot of strange things.


Yeah I lnow, hope they can as this is just so much easier! Nope no surname changes either... I'm sure I read somewhere someone had had a similar problem but searches are bringing up nothing. Ah well, I'll update if I find anything!


----------



## Mish

rlholmes88 said:


> Yeah I lnow, hope they can as this is just so much easier! Nope no surname changes either... I'm sure I read somewhere someone had had a similar problem but searches are bringing up nothing. Ah well, I'll update if I find anything!


This is what immigration website says:
If you receive this message trying to complete the 'Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing' form it usually means you have entered the incorrect Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or Application ID for the related application (your first stage partner application). Check the TRN or Application ID you have entered on page two of the application. These numbers are usually included in any correspondence you have been sent about your application.

Maybe double check the application ID. The grant letter usually has it twice so also make sure it is the same in both places.


----------



## Princessmarz

rlholmes88 said:


> Yeah I lnow, hope they can as this is just so much easier! Nope no surname changes either... I'm sure I read somewhere someone had had a similar problem but searches are bringing up nothing. Ah well, I'll update if I find anything!


 hi, before I lodged my application for PR subclass 100. I got a letter from immigration requesting for documents for PR a month prior to my eligibility date. They also sent me my new application ID that's why I lodge mine online. My PR was granted in less than 2.5 months. If you have not received any letter or email from immi, it's time to check and ask immi for your new app ID so you can proceed on your online application. Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## tigerstu

Hi all. We are currently doing my wifes Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment online and a bit confused. We created an immi account, filled in all the details and pages... now at the last page 20/20 and it says 'submit'... but we have not uploaded any files, the police certificate, 888 dec forms etc... I am unsure where we upload these? After I hit submit? Would anyone know? Thanks


----------



## GadoGadoGal

tigerstu said:


> Hi all. We are currently doing my wifes Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment online and a bit confused. We created an immi account, filled in all the details and pages... now at the last page 20/20 and it says 'submit'... but we have not uploaded any files, the police certificate, 888 dec forms etc... I am unsure where we upload these? After I hit submit? Would anyone know? Thanks


Hi tigerstu,
Yes, after you have submitted the Applicant's portion of the application, then you will upload all evidence documents.


----------



## tigerstu

Thanks heaps


----------



## Mish

GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi tigerstu,
> Yes, after you have submitted and paid for the Applicant's portion of the application, then completed the Sponsor's portion of the application (select 'New Application' button, then 'Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)'), then you will upload all evidence documents.


There are no fees payable or sponsor form for stage 2.

Tiger - just submit and start uploading. Do not fill in a sponsors form - that is for stage 1 only.


----------



## tigerstu

Mish said:


> There are no fees payable or sponsor form for stage 2.
> 
> Tiger - just submit and start uploading. Do not fill in a sponsors form - that is for stage 1 only.


Thanks Mish. Submitted and all files uploaded. Cheers for the help.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

tigerstu said:


> Thanks Mish. Submitted and all files uploaded. Cheers for the help.


So sorry tigerstu! Obviously didn't read your post closely nor realize what thread I was reading  This is a good reason not to read the forum late at night 

Glad Mish caught it and you're all set. Cheers, Misha


----------



## Confused2

sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## Maggie-May24

There's more to the shared financial aspect than who earns what. If you look through some of the partner visa threads, you'll find lots of examples of evidence people have provided.

- superannuation beneficiary or wills
- joint bank accounts or credit card accounts (doesn't matter who puts the money in, but the fact that you both access the money there
- purchase of gifts for each other or household items.
- etc.


----------



## panda

kushi said:


> Hello everyone,
> My second stage visa eligibility for 801 visa was 30 th of August 2014,
> It is almost 5 months and 7 days when i received call from my CO.
> She was a kind lady and she did questioned me about half and hour regarding our mutual co habituation.
> She asked the information which i have provided to her on my paper application.
> 
> She requested me statutory declarations from both of our parents and also photo evidences to show the relationship between ours and our parents.
> 
> So i had to get them from my native country via post.She has given me 28 days to submit the documents.
> 
> So according to my point of view i feel ,try to provide as much as evidences you can.So it will help your CO to make a decision easily.
> Hope this is helpful for those who are applying for their second stage.
> Will update the outcome when i hear from my CO.Still i haven't submitted the documents even
> 
> Good luck for those who are waiting......


How is your application going Kushi, it's now 9 months?


----------



## Oz4Pom

princessmarz, has your application changed to in progress yet? How long did that take?


----------



## Princessmarz

Oz4Pom said:


> princessmarz, has your application changed to in progress yet? How long did that take?


Hi my PR100 has already been granted last month. It took 2.5 months. When I lodged mine online and clicked submit it changed to "in progress" but maybe couple of weeks before my visa was granted it changed to "assessment in Progress".

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Confused2

…………………………………………………………..


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> How is your application going Kushi, it's now 9 months?


Hi Panda,
Kushi received her/his grant few months ago.


----------



## DigitalAnalog

If we submitted a paper 309 application, does that mean we need to do the 100 via paper as well?


----------



## Princessmarz

DigitalAnalog said:


> If we submitted a paper 309 application, does that mean we need to do the 100 via paper as well?


No. You have the option whether online or by post. 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## DigitalAnalog

Princessmarz said:


> No. You have the option whether online or by post.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Excellent. Thank you. I just received my 309 two weeks ago and I'm already getting a bit stressed with the 100, LOL.


----------



## Princessmarz

DigitalAnalog said:


> Excellent. Thank you. I just received my 309 two weeks ago and I'm already getting a bit stressed with the 100, LOL.


Ooh, you still have loads of time to prepare for your PR as the immi will advice you when are you eligible to apply for 100. Usually 2 years after you lodge your 309. Congrats on your 309visa!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Hassali.abdi

DigitalAnalog said:


> If we submitted a paper 309 application, does that mean we need to do the 100 via paper as well?


Dear Digital,

As you have the 309 visa, there is no need for another application. Your initial application was a combined application for both 309 and 100 visas. But you will be eligible for BC 100 after 2 yrs of initial application.

Shortly before that time, the immi will request for more information. Actually not a new apllication. Just to proof that since your 309 visa was granted, you have been living together and your relationship has been strong. Prepare for the new information. I am in the same situatio.

Hope this helps

Hassan


----------



## mans4

Hi 
I just applied for PR (Sublcass 100) 6 weeks ago after fill the form 
i received email form Brisbane to provide below documents 
1-Decleration form 
2-certified copy of ID
3- Evidence 

there was nothing regarding Police Clearance certificate or Form 888 , 

I sent one time form 888 two years ago while i applied for 309 , do i need to send it again , ?


----------



## Mish

mans4 said:


> Hi
> I just applied for PR (Sublcass 100) 6 weeks ago after fill the form
> i received email form Brisbane to provide below documents
> 1-Decleration form
> 2-certified copy of ID
> 3- Evidence
> 
> there was nothing regarding Police Clearance certificate or Form 888 ,
> 
> I sent one time form 888 two years ago while i applied for 309 , do i need to send it again , ?


You will also need an AFP is in Australia longer than 12 months and also 2 new 888's minimum.

Just curious to why you haven't attached any evidence in the last 6 weeks?


----------



## mans4

Absolutely i attached all those thing in first week , but regarding AFP and 888 i didn't attached yet , 

Do you think do i need any thing else ??

I applied for AFP trough online , is any body know how long gonna take to process and delivery ?


----------



## mans4

and do you think do i need new person for form 888 or previous witness is that alright ?


----------



## Mish

Previous witnesses is fine.

Just make sure you supply enough evidence to show your relationship is genuine and continuing ie. Pictures with other people, joint items, super beneficiary etc.


----------



## Princessmarz

mans4 said:


> and do you think do i need new person for form 888 or previous witness is that alright ?


Hi Mans, I just got my PR last month and hope yours too will be granted as quick as mine. Here are the additional info to give you idea. Me and my partner have been living together for 6years now.

1. First, I followed the checklist. Police certificate, AFP which you can order online. And it only took few days.
2. Scanned photos of me and my partner with friends and family
3. History of relationship in the form of statement signed by my Sponsor/partner. My partner wrote it in similar pattern of the online application relationship questions form (5 q's about relationship)
3. Superannuation beneficiary - for financial aspect. This is our only proof nothing else as we don't have joint bank accounts or property etc.
4. Itinerary tickets
5. Form888 from 2 Aussie friends signed by pharmacist and their Passport/BC
6. My partner's passport and mine... And Marriage Certificate

I have submitted heaps of photos but theyre in collage so maybe just 10 uploads... Hehe

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## mans4

Do i need to supply new form 80 as well?


----------



## kipsch

Hi,

i have 309 visa. I haven't made the permanent move yet due to job. I am eligible to apply for 2nd stage. Is it okay if i am still offshore while i apply for second stage?


----------



## Mijita

kipsch said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have 309 visa. I haven't made the permanent move yet due to job. I am eligible to apply for 2nd stage. Is it okay if i am still offshore while i apply for second stage?


I am also wondering about this. Is it a requirement of being granted the 100 visa (my partner has the 309, still to be activated but we will do this soon) that you live in Australia or it is your primary residence. We currently live together overseas and are trying to plan our move.


----------



## Mish

kipsch said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have 309 visa. I haven't made the permanent move yet due to job. I am eligible to apply for 2nd stage. Is it okay if i am still offshore while i apply for second stage?


Just be prepared that DIBP may question you as you haven't made the move. You may be asked to show evidence or write a statement about making Australia your future home.

Is your partner overseas with you too?


----------



## Mish

Mijita said:


> I am also wondering about this. Is it a requirement of being granted the 100 visa (my partner has the 309, still to be activated but we will do this soon) that you live in Australia or it is your primary residence. We currently live together overseas and are trying to plan our move.


There is no requirement to live in Australia when the 100 is granted but they may ask what your plans are if you aren't in Australia. We have had a couple of people questioned about it on thia forum but we don't get many that are living offshore.

Just make sure you include it in your future plans so they see you will be returning to Australia.


----------



## Confused2

Hello friends

I know i have posted a thread already but I just wanted to post it here too…We were grated 100 for my wife today..! details on my other post! Good Luck and wish ya all a speedy grant !!


----------



## bradley

Hi everyone i have a question about the online (309) application 
First my wife don't have a recent passport did she can use her driving license as identity 
Second did the online applications have option to had any dependant? Because i have two children on subclass 445


----------



## Princessmarz

bradley said:


> Hi everyone i have a question about the online (309) application First my wife don't have a recent passport did she can use her driving license as identity Second did the online applications have option to had any dependant? Because i have two children on subclass 445


she needs a valid passport to apply any visa here in australia

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

bradley said:


> Hi everyone i have a question about the online (309) application
> First my wife don't have a recent passport did she can use her driving license as identity
> Second did the online applications have option to had any dependant? Because i have two children on subclass 445


If your wife is the sponsor then she doesn't need a valid passport she just needed to provide her birth certificate. She can always use her drivers license as well if she wants but a drivers license does not show that you are an Australian citizen.

If your wife is the applicant then she needs to renew the passport before she can apply.

Sorry I am not sure about 445 visa's.


----------



## bradley

Thank princessmarz and mish she is the sponsor am the applicant . Did anyone wait for 801 or 100 who have any dependant children attached with the application?


----------



## Shakib

Princessmarz said:


> Hi my PR100 has already been granted last month. It took 2.5 months. When I lodged mine online and clicked submit it changed to "in progress" but maybe couple of weeks before my visa was granted it changed to "assessment in Progress".
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Hi,In my online account it shows "received". if you get visa after it changes into "assessment in progress" , then it means from that time your CO been allocated for your case. I haven`t been yet allocated to any CO yet.... am I right..? Please correct my confusion.


----------



## MrsMae

Hi all. Just a quick note to let you know my 100 came through today. Eligibility date was 15th of October, so it took about eight months. I emailed immigration yesterday letting them know we were two months over the standard processing time on the website and asking if we could provide anything to help the process and they replied today with our grant letter. I know people advise to not contact the department, but my experience through both our 309 and 100 has been that we have had grants immediately after contacting them. I only wish we hadn't waited so long in both cases to email. Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news MrsMae! Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Thanks for the tip about writing to Immigration too. Did you apply online or by post? 



MrsMae said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to let you know my 100 came through today. Eligibility date was 15th of October, so it took about eight months. I emailed immigration yesterday letting them know we were two months over the standard processing time on the website and asking if we could provide anything to help the process and they replied today with our grant letter. I know people advise to not contact the department, but my experience through both our 309 and 100 has been that we have had grants immediately after contacting them. I only wish we hadn't waited so long in both cases to email. Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## MrsMae

Hi Dinkum. We applied online 



Dinkum said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news MrsMae! Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Thanks for the tip about writing to Immigration too. Did you apply online or by post?


----------



## Tigerali

Hi all
I need some info on 2nd stage for subclass 100 ( m here on 309)

1. Since i got married overseas, do i need to register my marriage here in australia? I've read a few that says its ok if we don't register because its valid already here as long as it was valid in the country where the marriage took place. But then again, if we dont register our marriage here, I would remain single in australia's marriage registry, right? well aside from that, do we will need an australian marriage certificate any case? Which wont be provided to us since we were'nt registered here. So is there any need to get marriage registered here as well

2.About utility bills. I just had my name on one.though .how do these count as evidence..just having name on it works...or I hve to link it to my bank accnt showing m paying it actually

3. I hve read on getting flybuys? Small description if anyone can give , how flybuys serves evidence.Basicaly my ques is just having joint names on anything works or do we hve to show through some actual statements indicating how much we spend

Things are bit confusing to me as we are 2 couples sharing one house . So we just divide bills n groceries..one spend and others just tranfer the share onto their account.so our spending are not quite clear and direct if we need to show .


----------



## rlholmes88

Hi guys,

I'm getting round to finalising stage two of my partner visa. Just wondering a bit of advise on content... How much detail did people put for the text boxes for applicant to fill out on financial aspects, social aspects, development of relationship etc? Each box seems to be 2000 characters which seems a lot - for the 5 questions mine totals about a page in word. Also, would you explain any irregularities in here? For example, we still have our bank statements registered to my partner's parents address as we moved around a couple of times, and my partner pays for electricity/internet because he earns a fair bit more than me.

The other area is my partner's stat dec - does anyone know of an editable PDF version of the form? If not and it is handwritten, can you attach an extra sheet of not enough space in the boxes?

Cheers,
Lucy


----------



## Mish

The amount of words depends on the person as in someone who writes 500 words can have a better response than those that write 1000.

With the address at parents I would just explain about that.

With sponsors stat dec. I know people who have used the word version from the ag website and then edited to look like the DIBP one and then that way they can write as much as they like. When the time comes for our PR next year I plan on doing this.


----------



## rlholmes88

Yeah very true, thanks for your quick response as always! What do you think about the not paying electricity and internet together? I know often not everything is even and it isn't an issue but not sure whether to explicitly point it out or not. I was planning to provide our joint bank statements and maybe mine too so it won't be on there and they may wonder why I guess.

Good plan, my partner already drafted it in word and it would definitely go over the boxes if handwritten so if people have successfully edited their own without issues from immigration that sounds great!



Mish said:


> The amount of words depends on the person as in someone who writes 500 words can have a better response than those that write 1000.
> 
> With the address at parents I would just explain about that.
> 
> With sponsors stat dec. I know people who have used the word version from the ag website and then edited to look like the DIBP one and then that way they can write as much as they like. When the time comes for our PR next year I plan on doing this.


----------



## Mish

How does he pay for it? I would address it just to let them know. For my husband and I we pay for it from my credit card (which he is an additional card holder) and then pay the credit card from our joint bills account.

Jus another thought ... is the bill in both names? I do wonder if DIBP will go through and check for the bills but always best to address it to be on the safe side.

You never know but if you address things they may wonder about it that will result in a faster grant time.


----------



## rlholmes88

We're both named on the account but he pays for both of those out of his own account. Rent, car, groceries etc come out of our joint account. Yeah I agree, it's not like we have anything to hide so surely it shouldn't be an issue and therefore maybe best to mention it.



Mish said:


> How does he pay for it? I would address it just to let them know. For my husband and I we pay for it from my credit card (which he is an additional card holder) and then pay the credit card from our joint bills account.
> 
> Jus another thought ... is the bill in both names? I do wonder if DIBP will go through and check for the bills but always best to address it to be on the safe side.
> 
> You never know but if you address things they may wonder about it that will result in a faster grant time.


----------



## Dinkum

*How many questions?*

Hi Lucy... we have been preparing to answer 4 questions. 1. Financial evidence, 2. Nature of household, 3. Social context of relationship, 4. Nature of commitment to each other. Is there a 5th question we don;t know about? Thanks... 



rlholmes88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting round to finalising stage two of my partner visa. Just wondering a bit of advise on content... How much detail did people put for the text boxes for applicant to fill out on financial aspects, social aspects, development of relationship etc? Each box seems to be 2000 characters which seems a lot - for the 5 questions mine totals about a page in word. Also, would you explain any irregularities in here? For example, we still have our bank statements registered to my partner's parents address as we moved around a couple of times, and my partner pays for electricity/internet because he earns a fair bit more than me.
> 
> The other area is my partner's stat dec - does anyone know of an editable PDF version of the form? If not and it is handwritten, can you attach an extra sheet of not enough space in the boxes?
> 
> Cheers,
> Lucy


----------



## rlholmes88

That's for the online form for the applicant not sponsor's stat dec, there is also a fifth for details of the development of the relationship since temporary visa grant.



Dinkum said:


> Hi Lucy... we have been preparing to answer 4 questions. 1. Financial evidence, 2. Nature of household, 3. Social context of relationship, 4. Nature of commitment to each other. Is there a 5th question we don;t know about? Thanks...


----------



## Dinkum

*5th question...*

Hi rjholmes88... Thanks very much. We are not lodging our 801 for another month, but we're getting everything ready, with answers to each of the 5 questions ready to drop in to the 5 boxes. Your advice is a great help... no surprises now I hope. Cheers 



rlholmes88 said:


> That's for the online form for the applicant not sponsor's stat dec, there is also a fifth for details of the development of the relationship since temporary visa grant.


----------



## rlholmes88

No worries. That is a very good idea being organised in advance! There really isn't much else to the online form other than those questions and the stat decs so other than that it's just collating your evidence 



Dinkum said:


> Hi rjholmes88... Thanks very much. We are not lodging our 801 for another month, but we're getting everything ready, with answers to each of the 5 questions ready to drop in to the 5 boxes. Your advice is a great help... no surprises now I hope. Cheers


----------



## mans4

is second stage required again security check from ASIO or any other department , If not why is taking again 6 to 8 months


----------



## Mish

mans4 said:


> is second stage required again security check from ASIO or any other department , If not why is taking again 6 to 8 months


No security checks are only required for 820.

DIBP have always stated 6 to 8 months it is just that the last 6 months they have taken longer. I would guess to say that it could be that they have had a reduction in staff numbers.

Some people are lucky and get it sooner and some not so lucky. Unfortunately just the luck the draw.

Honestly sometimes I wonder if you bombard them with evidence of you would get it fast


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi guys just thought it would be nice to share with u my happiness I just got the PR 100 on the 18th of Jun and i applied on the 16th of April I am really surprised of the rapidity of the processing time I wish a good luck to all of u guys thanks for ur help


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Mimamasalha... thanks for sharing your great news. Did you apply online or by post? So quick too! That seems quite rare, so you are blessed. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz.   



Mimamasalha said:


> Hi guys just thought it would be nice to share with u my happiness I just got the PR 100 on the 18th of Jun and i applied on the 16th of April I am really surprised of the rapidity of the processing time I wish a good luck to all of u guys thanks for ur help


----------



## Mish

Congrats Mimamasalha 

Dinkum: 2 to 3 months seems to be the norm for 100's at the moment. Unfortunately, 801's seem to be around 4 to 5 months (sometimes longer).


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Tigerali,
It looks like no one replied to your post, so I'll answer what I can here.



Tigerali said:


> Hi all
> I need some info on 2nd stage for subclass 100 ( m here on 309)
> 
> 1. Since i got married overseas, do i need to register my marriage here in australia? I've read a few that says its ok if we don't register because its valid already here as long as it was valid in the country where the marriage took place. But then again, if we dont register our marriage here, I would remain single in australia's marriage registry, right? well aside from that, do we will need an australian marriage certificate any case? Which wont be provided to us since we were'nt registered here. So is there any need to get marriage registered here as well


You do not need to register it. Here is the page from the Attorney General's website explaining: https://www.ag.gov.au/FamiliesAndMarriage/Marriage/Pages/Gettingmarriedoverseas.aspx

You can declare it to individual Australian government agencies, though, such as ATO and Medicare.



> 2.About utility bills. I just had my name on one.though .how do these count as evidence..just having name on it works...or I hve to link it to my bank account showing m paying it actually


Utility bills can provide evidence for different things:
--living at same address (if the utility is in your name, show your partner's name with same address on another piece of mail to show common address)
--paying of shared living expenses (your name on utility bill, payment coming out of your or partner's account, something else showing partner living at same address)



> 3. I hve read on getting flybuys? Small description if anyone can give , how flybuys serves evidence.Basicaly my ques is just having joint names on anything works or do we hve to show through some actual statements indicating how much we spend


A screenshot showing your two Flybuys cards are linked is all you need to show. If you have an Everyday Rewards card for Big W and Woolies, then you can link to your partner's card and also link Qantas Frequent Flyer accounts and accrue points for both. These add to household evidence, the sharing of accrued points.



> Things are bit confusing to me as we are 2 couples sharing one house . So we just divide bills n groceries..one spend and others just tranfer the share onto their account.so our spending are not quite clear and direct if we need to show .


You may have to write a bit more, but this is something that you should cover in one of your statements. We didn't have straightforward bill payments since we used overseas accounts and earned money overseas, so we explained everything clearly in the statement. Within the statement we referenced the evidence documents so that they could link the evidence to our story. We'd rather take that time to spell it out for them clearly in writing, than have the CO get confused and ask us for more evidence months down the road.

I hope that helps!
Best, Misha


----------



## mans4

I submited form 80 on old design 2012 , do you think do i need to make it update to 2014 design ?


----------



## Mish

mans4 said:


> I submited form 80 on old design 2012 , do you think do i need to make it update to 2014 design ?


If you have your 820 or 309 you don't need to submit a form 80.

If you don't have either they will ask if they want an updated form.


----------



## mans4

I have my 309, but its showing on immi account I need to submit form 80


----------



## Mish

You don't need one. Probably something wrong with the document check list.


----------



## Mimamasalha

Hi dinkom I submitted the application online my eligible date was the 02/04 I applied on the 16/04 I've got the answer on the 18/06 thanks this thread helped me a lots specially MIsh thanks, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## panda

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi dinkom I submitted the application online my eligible date was the 02/04 I applied on the 16/04 I've got the answer on the 18/06 thanks this thread helped me a lots specially MIsh thanks, good luck everyone xxx


wow, it's so quick, congratulation


----------



## mans4

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi dinkom I submitted the application online my eligible date was the 02/04 I applied on the 16/04 I've got the answer on the 18/06 thanks this thread helped me a lots specially MIsh thanks, good luck everyone xxx


it was subclass 100 ?? and what did you submit?


----------



## ryuzaki

Hi everyone,

I'm also doing the 2nd stage partner processing visa online for my wife. The applicant is my wife and I'm the sponsor. I'm not quite clear about describing the 5 questions about genuine relationships. Does she need to describe the answers from her perspective or our perspective? because I actually have answered the questions in my own perspective on the stat dec sponsor only and I'm not sure whether this needed to be submitted at the end of online application. 

Can anyone tell me whether that would be the case, please?


----------



## Mish

The applicant needs to describe it from their perspective.


----------



## simonesaccount

Hello!

I *just* applied for my 2nd stage partner Visa online a few minutes ago!

ImmiAccount says to wait for the next steps, but the information I received via e-mail says I should attach a number of forms.

I already attached: 1) identity documents (passports for myself and my partner); 2) my Federal Police Check (completed in April), 3) our de-facto relationship registration, and 4) evidence of our relationship in the form of a joint NRMA insurance certificate.

My partner has not submitted his stat dec or any information yet, nor have I submitted my witnesses stat decs (as they won't be completing them for another few weeks).

Under "Next steps" for both my partner and I, it says "Get health details", but when I click the button, it reads "required examinations not yet determined".

Is there anything else I should submit now, or do I need to just calm down, sit on my hands, and wait until they request something else?

Thanks much!
-Simone

EDIT: P.S. I am IN Australia currently, but when I applied for my provisional Visa, I was outside of Australia. Do I need to be outside of Australia when my permanent Visa is granted?

EDIT 2: Sorry again, but do the identity documents I provide need to be certified copies?


----------



## mans4

simonesaccount said:


> Hello!
> 
> I *just* applied for my 2nd stage partner Visa online a few minutes ago!
> 
> ImmiAccount says to wait for the next steps, but the information I received via e-mail says I should attach a number of forms.
> 
> I already attached: 1) identity documents (passports for myself and my partner); 2) my Federal Police Check (completed in April), 3) our de-facto relationship registration, and 4) evidence of our relationship in the form of a joint NRMA insurance certificate.
> 
> My partner has not submitted his stat dec or any information yet, nor have I submitted my witnesses stat decs (as they won't be completing them for another few weeks).
> 
> Under "Next steps" for both my partner and I, it says "Get health details", but when I click the button, it reads "required examinations not yet determined".
> 
> Is there anything else I should submit now, or do I need to just calm down, sit on my hands, and wait until they request something else?
> 
> Thanks much!
> -Simone
> 
> EDIT: P.S. I am IN Australia currently, but when I applied for my provisional Visa, I was outside of Australia. Do I need to be outside of Australia when my permanent Visa is granted?
> 
> EDIT 2: Sorry again, but do the identity documents I provide need to be certified copies?


You need to upload ID as certified Copy , 
You dont need to be outside of Australia to grant this visa 
Usually take 6 month , If you provide all evidence and form accordance checklist need to wait only.

The health exam would be determine once the CO allocated .


----------



## simonesaccount

mans4 said:


> You need to upload ID as certified Copy ,
> You dont need to be outside of Australia to grant this visa
> Usually take 6 month , If you provide all evidence and form accordance checklist need to wait only.
> 
> The health exam would be determine once the CO allocated .


Thanks!

Do you know if I'm required to tell the Immigration Office if I travel to another country while my visa is processing?


----------



## nickhunt

simonesaccount said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know if I'm required to tell the Immigration Office if I travel to another country while my visa is processing?


Are you submitting online?


----------



## simonesaccount

nickhunt said:


> Are you submitting online?


Yes, I submitted my application online


----------



## Melb

*KINDLY REPLY: Thanks*

Hi friends & migration agents

We are new to this form & would like to share the my partner's profile status:

UK 820 Submitted on : June 2013
UK 820 Granted on: June 2013

BS 801 Eligibility date : 20 June 2015 
BS 801 Applied (via. : Online): 20 May 2015 
(Successfully submitted all the documents online)

Can anyone please let me know what is the processing time to get BS 801 Permanent Partner visa & when we can expect the same.

I am new to this form & would like to know the speculation time frame.

Much appreciable.

Thanks 
Melb


----------



## Becky26

Hey All!

Quick question:- How many months of bank statements are we meant to supply. My husband and I have had a joint bank account since early 2013. We provided the statements of the joint bank account for our 309 application.
Its only been 9 months since I've been back as I got my visa approved in October. Will 6 months of statements be enough?

Look forward to your help. Thanks heaps!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Becky - it doesn't have to be specifically statements from a joint account, but you should provide financial evidence back to the time of your 309 grant. Evidence of transfers between your accounts, evidence of each of you paying household bills, etc. Anything you can think of that shows you were both sharing the same finances.


----------



## Becky26

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Becky - it doesn't have to be specifically statements from a joint account, but you should provide financial evidence back to the time of your 309 grant. Evidence of transfers between your accounts, evidence of each of you paying household bills, etc. Anything you can think of that shows you were both sharing the same finances.


Hey CG!

Thank you for your prompt reply. So we provided all the bank statements up until the time of grant.So now we will only provide the bank statements from October showing joint finances.

We have the following *evidence of joint finances*:-
- Statements from Joint Bank Account of the Sponsor and the Applicant- NAB
- Rent payment receipt from the ex-landlord between October and November 2014
- Joint rent receipts from landlord of current rental from November 2014 till present 
- Bank statements showing amounts for joint rent taken out as cash 
- Purchase of joint groceries purchased from the account 
- Online grocery purchase tax invoices from Woolworths
- Mobile phone credit recharges for both sponsor and the applicant from the Joint account
- Go-Card recharges for both the sponsor and the applicant from the joint account
- Weekly miscellaneous expenses spent from the joint bank account
- Present from the applicant to the sponsor as the anniversary gift purchased using the joint bank account
- Trip to Melbourne to visit the family as a birthday present from the applicant to the sponsor using paid for using the joint bank account
- Doctor's visits and prescriptions purchased using joint bank account
- Personal loan repayment to XYZ using the joint bank account
- Centrelink loan repayment using joint bank account
- Recreational charges paid for using the joint bank account
- Incoming fortnightly salary of both the sponsor and the applicant payed by the employer into the same joint account
- Sponsor listed as 100% beneficiary to the applicant's superannuation fund- REST Industry super
- Applicant listed as 100% beneficiary to the sponsor's superannuation fund
- Income Tax Return of the applicant with the same address as the sponsor
- Income Tax Return of the sponsor with the same address as the applicant
- Screen shots of myGov account showing sponsor as the applicant's emergency contact
- Screenshots of myGov account showing sponsor can contact government departments on behalf of the applicant 
- Screenshots of myGov account showing applicant as the sponsor's emergency contact
- Screenshots of myGov account showing the applicant can contact relevant government departments on behalf of the sponsor
- 10% thanksgiving to XYZ by the applicant using the joint bank account
- Evidence of purchase of household items using the applicant's individual account for the new joint rental

Would this be plenty?
Thanks again for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rheia

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Becky - it doesn't have to be specifically statements from a joint account, but you should provide financial evidence back to the time of your 309 grant. Evidence of transfers between your accounts, evidence of each of you paying household bills, etc. Anything you can think of that shows you were both sharing the same finances.


Oh my, this has just opened my eyes to the fact that I only need to provide evidence SINCE THE GRANT of my 309 visa! How could I have missed that. I've spent ages compiling evidence going back to when we *applied* for the 309 visa... 

That's a full 8.5 months of superfluous documentation right there...


----------



## Mish

Looks good Becky. Is that just the financial component? Or all of your evidence?

Only thing I would add is:
- any joint bills you have ie. Electricity, Telephone.
- screen shot (or PDF the page) of the tax return that shows the spouse details
- mail at the same address. It doesn't need to be joint. Can be ebay or anything.
- credit card bills and scan or photocopy the credit cards to show both are for the same account.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Looks good Becky. Is that just the financial component? Or all of your evidence?
> 
> Only thing I would add is:
> - any joint bills you have ie. Electricity, Telephone.
> - screen shot (or PDF the page) of the tax return that shows the spouse details
> - mail at the same address. It doesn't need to be joint. Can be ebay or anything.
> - credit card bills and scan or photocopy the credit cards to show both are for the same account.


Hey Mish,

Thanks for your reply 
Yes, this is only the Joint Finances section of the application.

Regarding bills, we don't pay any as the rent we pay covers the utilities. Both my husband and I use pre-paid phones so no bills for that either. But the credit we buy is debited from our joint bank account like all the other expenses.

Regarding the Tax, when I went to get my tax done via an agent, she didn't ask me if I had a spouse although I did mention it. She said that tax is done for individuals and that having a spouse doesn't make any difference. Both of our PAYG summaries were sent in the mail by our employers and has the same address.
I was going to provide that and the tax return that I lodged. Also my husband does his tax on his own using e-tax we will use the details from the myGov account.
Will this be alright?

And we have heaps of cards sent to us from family nd friends addressed to both of us. Also have ebay envelops with our same address on it.
Hope this is sufficient.

Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl

rheia said:


> Oh my, this has just opened my eyes to the fact that I only need to provide evidence SINCE THE GRANT of my 309 visa! How could I have missed that. I've spent ages compiling evidence going back to when we *applied* for the 309 visa...
> 
> That's a full 8.5 months of superfluous documentation right there...


Better too much than not enough, right?  But if you look at Immi's permanent partner visa checklist you'll see that it asks for "Evidence to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and continuing *since the grant of your temporary partner visa*" (bolding mine). So yeah - as far as I know, they're just looking for evidence from the grant of your temp visa.


----------



## Mish

Becky

It is better to provide too much and not enough.

Correct having a spouse doesn't affect your tax return but you can use it as evidence showing you declared each other as a spouse.

Your husband will be able to use etax/mytax and that will show a spouse. You can do that same if you are lodging online too.

I am assuming when you say you added each other on mygov you meant authorised each other to act on each others behalf for ATO. 

Do you have a car? If so there is car insurance etc for that.


----------



## Becky26

Sorry about the late reply Mish. 
Yes we both have added each other as authorised contact and are listed as spouse. I have screen shotted that and also have printed them out 

Yes! We have added the car insurance, the rego is paid for using our joint account and life insurance paperwork which shows my husband as my 100% beneficiary/nominee and vice versa.

Hope this is enough
Thanks again for your help. 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

*Australian Federal Police Check- Completed*

Hey guys!

I submitted my NPC application last Thursday on July 16, 2015 and I received an email about 15 minutes ago from the AFP saying that my application has been processed and my certificate will be posted in the next available Australia post. It took less than 3 days for the federal police to process my application which is great 

I wanted to know if I'm supposed to be submitting the original NPC certificate or a certified copy?
Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much for your help and time.
Have a great week ahead!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hedwig

Hey guys 

My eligibility date is Sept. 2, but I havent received any email saying that I can apply for partner visa 100, although the calculator online says my permanent partner visa processing is due.

I'm trying to fill the application online but I'm not able to proceed since I can't check the box that asks if it has been 2 years since the date of application.

Would it be better to apply early by post or wait till my 2 year mark and apply online?

Thanks all!!


----------



## panda

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I submitted my NPC application last Thursday on July 16, 2015 and I received an email about 15 minutes ago from the AFP saying that my application has been processed and my certificate will be posted in the next available Australia post. It took less than 3 days for the federal police to process my application which is great
> 
> I wanted to know if I'm supposed to be submitting the original NPC certificate or a certified copy?
> Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much for your help and time.
> Have a great week ahead!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


You need the original if submitted by post, otherwise colour can will do .


----------



## Becky26

Thanks for your reply panda. I will be applying by post. 
My eligibility date is today but will be applying in another couple of weeks. Waiting on a few documents both from Australia and overseas.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

Hi again!

Because I'm from a high risk country should I fill form 80 and submit it with my application even though it's not in the document checklist for subclass 100 to avoid being asked for it causing delays? 
Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Hi Becky 

Have you previously supplied the form 80? If so I would say no, if you haven't I would to be on the safe side.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Have you previously supplied the form 80? If so I would say no, if you haven't I would to be on the safe side.


Hey Mish,

Thanks heaps for your reply. I did submit form 80 for the 309 visa application. I just finished filling out the form again just in case.
You reckon I should sent it with my application anyways. In case they were to ask for it again, I won't need to fill it out later?
Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

If you have already filled it out you might as well send it in.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> If you have already filled it out you might as well send it in.


Great!! I'll do that.Thanks Mish!


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> Great!! I'll do that.Thanks Mish!


Hi I applied for 801 visa online and I have not submitted 80 form because in doc checklist it was not asked for.

Should I also send my form 80.??

even I asked immigration they are saying ur documents are compete.

I am bit confused about form 80 if it was not asked on checklist then to submit.

Regards
Melb


----------



## kmsx

Hi everyone,

We have found this forum invaluable for information (although we haven't posted before)

We have just had some great news that my partner's PR/801 has been granted, and wanted to share the _(surprisingly quick!)_ timeline:

*820 applied onshore (by paper)*: 10-Jul-2013
*820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 (six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)

*801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
*801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility data?!?!]_

This may give people some hope that the new border department may not be a complete disaster!


----------



## Mish

Congrats kmsx that is really fast and gives people some hope.

Are you able to let us know what docs you provided and also what country your partner is from?

This may help people who are waiting


----------



## Mish

Hi Melb

As I said to Becky if you didn't do it at 820/309 stage you could submit it.

I have only heard of one person being asked for it at PR stage.


----------



## kmsx

Mish said:


> Congrats kmsx that is really fast and gives people some hope.
> 
> Are you able to let us know what docs you provided and also what country your partner is from?
> 
> This may help people who are waiting


Partner is from Germany.

This is our outline of what we submitted (though obviously wasn't nicely ordered once we uploaded it!) 
We tried to specifically identify and match the categories that the department of immigration outlined in their guidance:

[identifying details redacted]

Partner Visa Application 801 - May 2015

Table of Contents for uploaded documents

Sections:

*I. Sponsor's Statutory Declaration*

*II. Statutory declarations from Supporting Witnesses (Form 888's)*

a. D******* ******* (+ evidence of Australian citizenship)
b. S****** ****** (+ evidence of Australian citizenship)
c. K****** ****** (+ evidence of Australian citizenship)
d.	L** ******** (+ evidence of Australian citizenship)

*III.	Supporting evidence of relationship*

a.	Documents showing financial commitments & responsibilities

1.	Joint lease agreements & bond receipts

2.	Joint insurances
- Car
- Home
- Health

3. Joint financial accounts
- Transaction account statements
- Shared credit card account showing expenses
- Statements
- Photo of cards

4.	Tax returns - declaring De Facto status
- K******
- T****

b. Documents showing nature of household & household commitments 

1.	Annotated plan of house

2. Joint utilities
Gas & Electricity bills/registration
- ******** Street
- ******** Street
Telstra shared services
- Screen capture

3.	Joint responsibility/ownership of Kittens [****** & ******]
- Pet registration certificates
- Vet vaccination certificates
- Kitten pictures with us
- K***** & new kittens
- T***** & kittens
- T*****'s birthday with R**
- T******'s nephew's [****] picture of the kittens

4. Joint synched shopping list
- ShopShop screen capture

5. iCloud Family Sharing
- screen capture

6. Joint beekeeping/hive ownership 
- Photo of 1st Hive installation
- Photo in beekeeping suits on quad bike
- Photo of labelled jar's of honey

c.	Social context of the relationship

1.	K*****'s sister's [******] wedding
- Family wedding photo

2.	New Zealand Graduation trip with K*****'s parents
- Maori dance photo in Rotorua
- Graduation photo in Auckland at ****** congress

3.	Trip to Europe
- Photo in Paris
- Photo with ****** family in Germany
- Photo with T*****'s siblings at German Christmas markets
- Photo with T*****'s nephew in Germany

4. Photos out with the Boys
- Dinner at Easy Tiger
- Dinner at Lee Ho Fook
- NYE 2013

5.	Postcards from T*****'s Mum

6.	Thank-you card "from" B***** [K*****'s sister's cat]

7. Housewarming card from ***** [K*****'s niece] & ****** family

d.	Nature of commitment

1. ****** Trust Deed [with T****** as beneficiary]

2. Relationship registration certificate

3.	iMessage transcript whilst apart in July/Aug 2014

*IV.	National Police Check (applicant)*

*V.	Passport Photo Page (applicant)*

*V. Passport Photo Page (sponsor) *


----------



## Becky26

kmsx said:


> Hi everyone, We have found this forum invaluable for information (although we haven&#146;t posted before) We have just had some great news that my partner&#146;s PR/801 has been granted, and wanted to share the (surprisingly quick!) timeline: 820 applied onshore (by paper): 10-Jul-2013 820 granted: 11-Jan-2014 (six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!) 801 applied (online): 30-May-2015 (2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015) 801 granted: 22-Jul-2015 [12 days after eligibility data?!?!] This may give people some hope that the new border department may not be a complete disaster!


CONGRATULATIONS kmsx!!!!!!
Hope you enjoy life with you partner in Australia. 
The battle is won!! 

That is such a wonderful news and a ray of hope for all those waiting. I was thinking of taking an extra two weeks to organise my paperwork as our eligibility date was yesterday but now your good news has made me re-think my plan.

I'm only waiting on a couple of statutory declarations and my federal police check. Hope that arrives in the mail soon.

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us 

Best Wishes,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## rifat

hi everyone. i am new to this forum. initial date of lodgement-11sept2013, eligible accorting to calculator-11 july2015, I am sendingy my documents today 3 august2015 by post. I am sending-
application for permanent partner visa
declartions from me and husband
two 888 forms
acknowledment letter
energy bills, rent proof, joint bank statement, baby birth certificate, few pics

can anyone pls suggest if i need to attach any other document? 

regard
rifat


----------



## rifat

Mish said:


> The applicant needs to describe it from their perspective.


hi mish, can you pls suggest me something


----------



## rifat

MrsMae said:


> Hi all. Just a quick note to let you know my 100 came through today. Eligibility date was 15th of October, so it took about eight months. I emailed immigration yesterday letting them know we were two months over the standard processing time on the website and asking if we could provide anything to help the process and they replied today with our grant letter. I know people advise to not contact the department, but my experience through both our 309 and 100 has been that we have had grants immediately after contacting them. I only wish we hadn't waited so long in both cases to email. Good luck to everyone still waiting


hi mrsmae, can you pls tell me on which email address we can contact immigration regarding our application. I am going to lodge paper file.. thanks


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> hi everyone. i am new to this forum. initial date of lodgement-11sept2013, eligible accorting to calculator-11 july2015, I am sendingy my documents today 3 august2015 by post. I am sending-
> application for permanent partner visa
> declartions from me and husband
> two 888 forms
> acknowledment letter
> energy bills, rent proof, joint bank statement, baby birth certificate, few pics
> 
> can anyone pls suggest if i need to attach any other document?
> 
> regard
> rifat


What about the AFP? Certified copy of passport?

Also some things like: joint travel, wills, beneficiary for super, more joint bills (you only mention one). Social things: movie tickets, sporting tickets, theatre tickets etc.

Make sure the photos included include photos with other people.

Just so you are aware your eligibility date is 11 September 2015. 11 July is just the date you can apply from. DIBP won't look at the application until after the eligibility date.

Also online is easier if you want to consider that.

I would also include a statement from family back home.


----------



## rifat

Mish said:


> What about the AFP? Certified copy of passport?
> 
> Also some things like: joint travel, wills, beneficiary for super, more joint bills (you only mention one). Social things: movie tickets, sporting tickets, theatre tickets etc.
> 
> Make sure the photos included include photos with other people.
> 
> Just so you are aware your eligibility date is 11 September 2015. 11 July is just the date you can apply from. DIBP won't look at the application until after the eligibility date.
> 
> Also online is easier if you want to consider that.
> 
> I would also include a statement from family back home.


thanx mish. yes i have included original NPC, certified copy of paasports, husband's cutizenship certificate, centrelink health care card, baby's medicare with father, water bill. i dnt have scanner so applying by post. should i apply after 11 september? what you reckon?


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> thanx mish. yes i have included original NPC, certified copy of paasports, husband's cutizenship certificate, centrelink health care card, baby's medicare with father, water bill. i dnt have scanner so applying by post. should i apply after 11 september? what you reckon?


It doesn't matter if you are applying early or not. I just mentioned it incase you were rushing so that you knew not to rush as they won't look at it before the eligibility date.


----------



## rifat

Mish said:


> It doesn't matter if you are applying early or not. I just mentioned it incase you were rushing so that you knew not to rush as they won't look at it before the eligibility date.


thanks a lot. i should not rush. one more thing i want to ask if you could please guide me that what is the format of statement from inlaws family as my in laws are here with us in melbourne on vistitor visa to care my daughter.


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> thanks a lot. i should not rush. one more thing i want to ask if you could please guide me that what is the format of statement from inlaws family as my in laws are here with us in melbourne on vistitor visa to care my daughter.


There is no set format but I usually follow the format of a stat dec and remove any reference to legislation.

So would be "I, John Smith of blah blah make the following statement". Then they do the statement.


----------



## fairysparkle

Hi everyone! 

What are the documents and evidence they ask for in the 2nd stage partner process? 

And is it exactly the same for 100 & 801 ? 

Thanks


----------



## Mish

fairysparkle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What are the documents and evidence they ask for in the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> And is it exactly the same for 100 & 801 ?
> 
> Thanks


The same as for the 820 and 309 but you provide evidence from when the 820 or 309 was granted.

For example: joint account, joint bills, joint travel, wills, super beneficiary, pictures, social things (movies, theatre, sporting events).


----------



## fairysparkle

Really?! But it was so much in the first stage.. my application weighed more than 2 KG! I be heard the second one should be way easier and smaller


----------



## Mish

fairysparkle said:


> Really?! But it was so much in the first stage.. my application weighed more than 2 KG! I be heard the second one should be way easier and smaller


It use to be but now because of fraud they are being thorough at the PR stage too.

A couple of migration agents on this forum said to provide the same kind of evidence that you did for TR ie. Lease, joint bank, joint bills, social etc.

We never use to see genuine couples get rejected at PR stage but unfortunately now we have seen some.

It is best to provide too much than not enough.

Also you can now apply online if you want to.


----------



## Becky26

fairysparkle said:


> Really?! But it was so much in the first stage.. my application weighed more than 2 KG! I be heard the second one should be way easier and smaller


My subclass 100 application is finally ready. Just waiting on a friend's statutory declaration. Mine weighs about the same as your first. In fact the first application was heavier than this one I guess that's the way to filter out the fraudulent cases as Mish said.

Will hopefully be submitting the application next weeks when the waiting game will start all over again **sigh**

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## fairysparkle

Mish said:


> It use to be but now because of fraud they are being thorough at the PR stage too.
> 
> A couple of migration agents on this forum said to provide the same kind of evidence that you did for TR ie. Lease, joint bank, joint bills, social etc.
> 
> We never use to see genuine couples get rejected at PR stage but unfortunately now we have seen some.
> 
> It is best to provide too much than not enough.
> 
> Also you can now apply online if you want to.


Ok guys thank you I didn't know that.. Time to start preparing then I guess. Do it all over again


----------



## MrsMae

rifat said:


> hi mrsmae, can you pls tell me on which email address we can contact immigration regarding our application. I am going to lodge paper file.. thanks


Hi Rifat,
I didn't email anyone directly. I just filled out the contact form on the Immi website with all of our relevant information. Hope that helps  how long have you been waiting?


----------



## rifat

Becky26 said:


> My subclass 100 application is finally ready. Just waiting on a friend's statutory declaration. Mine weighs about the same as your first. In fact the first application was heavier than this one I guess that's the way to filter out the fraudulent cases as Mish said.
> 
> Will hopefully be submitting the application next weeks when the waiting game will start all over again **sigh**
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


hi becky, glad to see you again. you were a great help during the wait of 309.now, i am also ready with my application 100( pape file) do i need to fill form80? it is not mentioned anywhere in the email i got from immi.

regards
rashpal


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> hi becky, glad to see you again. you were a great help during the wait of 309.now, i am also ready with my application 100( pape file) do i need to fill form80? it is not mentioned anywhere in the email i got from immi.
> 
> regards
> rashpal


No nèed to fill form 80. if not mentioned on checklist.


----------



## Melb

Hi Guys

I have applied my 801 vIsa online on 20 June as per my eligibility date.

I didn't recieved any kind of corrospondance from immigration department regarding my application " recieved status"

your reply will be great help to me.

Regards
Melb


----------



## Mish

From what I heard they don't send out acknowledgements for 801/100. Even those that apply via post even if they ask for one it can hit and miss if they get one.

I am guessing that DIBP have more important things to do like grant visa's


----------



## AusIndo

Melb said:


> Hi Guys I have applied my 801 vIsa online on 20 June as per my eligibility date. I didn't recieved any kind of corrospondance from immigration department regarding my application " recieved status" your reply will be great help to me. Regards Melb


Hi Melb

I know paper application has to option to receive acknowledgment letter. We got one.

As per online, no too sure.

If I were you, I'd ring 131 881 and confirm if they have received your application.

All the best!


----------



## rifat

AusIndo said:


> Hi Melb
> 
> I know paper application has to option to receive acknowledgment letter. We got one.
> 
> As per online, no too sure.
> 
> If I were you, I'd ring 131 881 and confirm if they have received your application.
> 
> All the best!


 hi Ausindo, under which subclass you have applied for801 or 100 and what is your eligibility date? i will complete my 2 years on 11 sept but i am advised to apply before by immi. i am applying through peper file on monday..

regards


----------



## AusIndo

801. Dec 2014 eligibility.
Make sure you keep copies of your paperwork.
All the best my friend!


----------



## Becky26

Hey All!!

So finally I have submitted my subclass 100 visa application today during my work lunch hour as the DIBP office is one block away. 

The process literally took 2 minutes. The guy at the immigration counter looked at me and my file which was about 500 A4 pages long as if I was crazy. Explained that it was for the re assessment process. Stamped received on the front page packed it in an envelope and said it was going to be sent with their internal mail.

Was told that the acknowledgment will be sent when the application is received by the Brisbane processing centre in a few days.

Eligibility date was July 22, 2015. I have been checking the VEVO app everyday to make sure my subclass 309 isn't affected because of me taking a couple of extra two weeks to submit my paperwork and everything was fine.

So the waiting game begins again!!!
Thought of updating all 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## rifat

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> So finally I have submitted my subclass 100 visa application today during my work lunch hour as the DIBP office is one block away.
> 
> The process literally took 2 minutes. The guy at the immigration counter looked at me and my file which was about 500 A4 pages long as if I was crazy. Explained that it was for the re assessment process. Stamped received on the front page packed it in an envelope and said it was going to be sent with their internal mail.
> 
> Was told that the acknowledgment will be sent when the application is received by the Brisbane processing centre in a few days.
> 
> Eligibility date was July 22, 2015. I have been checking the VEVO app everyday to make sure my subclass 309 isn't affected because of me taking a couple of extra two weeks to submit my paperwork and everything was fine.
> 
> So the waiting game begins again!!!
> Thought of updating all
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


hi becky, i have also posted my application today 25 pages.. my eligibility date is 11sept...


----------



## AusIndo

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!! So finally I have submitted my subclass 100 visa application today during my work lunch hour as the DIBP office is one block away. The process literally took 2 minutes. The guy at the immigration counter looked at me and my file which was about 500 A4 pages long as if I was crazy. Explained that it was for the re assessment process. Stamped received on the front page packed it in an envelope and said it was going to be sent with their internal mail. Was told that the acknowledgment will be sent when the application is received by the Brisbane processing centre in a few days. Eligibility date was July 22, 2015. I have been checking the VEVO app everyday to make sure my subclass 309 isn't affected because of me taking a couple of extra two weeks to submit my paperwork and everything was fine. So the waiting game begins again!!! Thought of updating all  Kind Regards, Becky Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Go Becky!!!
Paper application rocks! I hope you don't have to wait for long...


----------



## Becky26

rifat said:


> hi becky, i have also posted my application today 25 pages.. my eligibility date is 11sept...


As long as you cover all 4 categories that are on the partner migration booklet and provided a strong supporting application you should be fine.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

AusIndo said:


> Go Becky!!! Paper application rocks! I hope you don't have to wait for long...


Thanks AusIndo! Good luck to you too!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## rifat

Becky26 said:


> As long as you cover all 4 categories that are on the partner migration booklet and provided a strong supporting application you should be fine. Hope this helps. Good Luck! Kind Regards, Becky Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


 yes, i cover that.I have anewborn baby and i have also attached her birth certificate and combined medicare with husband, centrelink card showing my , husband and baby name, all energy bills, rent agreement and joint bank account statement.


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> yes, i cover that.I have anewborn baby and i have also attached her birth certificate and combined medicare with husband, centrelink card showing my , husband and baby name, all energy bills, rent agreement and joint bank account statement.


How much worth did you send? 25 pages sounds like you have only sent the last quarter of bills etc.

When was your visa approved?


----------



## rifat

Mish said:


> How much worth did you send? 25 pages sounds like you have only sent the last quarter of bills etc. When was your visa approved?


 hi Mish, my visa was approved may


----------



## rifat

rifat said:


> hi Mish, my visa was approved may 2014, bills come quarterly so have attached10 bills electricity gas and water. i rang up immigration and they told me that no need to provide statement from in laws etc as I have baby and i am providing baby birth certificate also.
> 
> regards
> rifat


----------



## Mish

Ahhh ... if only approved in May that makes sense for quarter only. Did you supply any form 888's?

I would never believe anything DIBP says after what they did to Becky.


----------



## Mish

Good luck Becky!! I would love it if they see your 500 pages and approve it super fast  you deserve that after everything you have been through.


----------



## rifat

Mish said:


> Ahhh ... if only approved in May that makes sense for quarter only. Did you supply any form 888's? I would never believe anything DIBP says after what they did to Becky.


 yes two 888 forms, centrelink payments for baby proof, photos etc


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Ahhh ... if only approved in May that makes sense for quarter only. Did you supply any form 888's? I would never believe anything DIBP says after what they did to Becky.


We provided 5 form 888s which includes one from my in laws, 1 from our landlord, 4 from our friends and an affidavit from my parents from India. So all up 6 statements.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Good luck Becky!! I would love it if they see your 500 pages and approve it super fast  you deserve that after everything you have been through.


Thank you Mish! 
Hoping to get granted if not a fast processing. Fast would be amazing but because now my husband and I are together the wait will be bit less painful unlike before.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Thank you Mish!
> Hoping to get granted if not a fast processing. Fast would be amazing but because now my husband and I are together the wait will be bit less painful unlike before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Exactly! When we applied for my husband's 820 we weren't even worried about when it would be approved because we were together. It is so much easier when you are together.


----------



## Euroasianman

Hi folks, 

Does anybody know how many documents we can upload in immi account for subclasses 801- 100 and whether there is a file size limit while uploading them?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

File size of 5MB per file. You can use a site to compress PDF's and if pictures you can get a program to compress them too.

You have a limit of 60 docs. Unlike the TR visa where you had applicant and sponsor so had 60 each the PR is applicant only so you have 60 online. This should be ample for what you need. Just remember combine all the electricity bills in one file, all phone bills in another file etc.


----------



## Euroasianman

Mish said:


> File size of 5MB per file. You can use a site to compress PDF's and if pictures you can get a program to compress them too.
> 
> You have a limit of 60 docs. Unlike the TR visa where you had applicant and sponsor so had 60 each the PR is applicant only so you have 60 online. This should be ample for what you need. Just remember combine all the electricity bills in one file, all phone bills in another file etc.


Thanks for the answer Mish


----------



## Deep90

Hey guys,

So its been 4 months and a bit over and i thought to send an enquiry to see what they say and today i got a generated response from DIBP with a note below  :

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the high volume of cases, we are experiencing significant delays in processing Permanent Partner visa applications. While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months. Please also be aware that a further response will not be provided for application progress enquiries that are within the service standard time frame of 8 months.

Please ensure that you refer to the Permanent Partner checklist - http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf and the information below to reduce any potential processing delays.

Your patience in this matter is appreciated. You will be contacted should further information be required.

Seems like the wait is going to be longer than o had expected 

I am slightly curious it stated Response [DLM=SENSITIVE] in the subject. I wonder what do they mean by that...?


----------



## AusIndo

Deep90 said:


> Hey guys, So its been 4 months and a bit over and i thought to send an enquiry to see what they say and today i got a generated response from DIBP with a note below  : PLEASE NOTE: Due to the high volume of cases, we are experiencing significant delays in processing Permanent Partner visa applications. While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months. Please also be aware that a further response will not be provided for application progress enquiries that are within the service standard time frame of 8 months.


Yes it's shocking!!!! I've just been on the phone with the Department and was absurdly advised that the waiting period has been extended to 12 months! I'm not sure whether the operator was drunk but he was convincing enough.

Will call them again tomorrow just to clarify that as I'm not particularly impressed with how my phone call ended.


----------



## Homesickaussie

AusIndo said:


> Yes it's shocking!!!! I've just been on the phone with the Department and was absurdly advised that the waiting period has been extended to 12 months! I'm not sure whether the operator was drunk but he was convincing enough.
> 
> Will call them again tomorrow just to clarify that as I'm not particularly impressed with how my phone call ended.


Is this 12 month from the eligibility date from 309 to 100 visa? How is this possible? We have delayed our move to Australia to make sure we arrive after the 2 year anniversary of our application as hubby needs his permanent residency to apply for jobs in his profession.


----------



## AusIndo

Homesickaussie said:


> Is this 12 month from the eligibility date from 309 to 100 visa? How is this possible? We have delayed our move to Australia to make sure we arrive after the 2 year anniversary of our application as hubby needs his permanent residency to apply for jobs in his profession.


Yes 12 months from the eligibility date. I was rather outraged by this information but I managed to calm myself down and focus on the fact that the operators on 131 881 are notoriously unreliable.

I'd like to know if other forumers have also been advised recently of this never ending time frame?


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> Yes 12 months from the eligibility date. I was rather outraged by this information but I managed to calm myself down and focus on the fact that the operators on 131 881 are notoriously unreliable.
> 
> I'd like to know if other forumers have also been advised recently of this never ending time frame?


I never really bothered calling them because i know i will definitely go off at the operators...but it really did get me angry when i read the reply from them...they wrote the email in red! Argh!!!


----------



## AusIndo

Deep90 said:


> I never really bothered calling them because i know i will definitely go off at the operators...but it really did get me angry when i read the reply from them...they wrote the email in red! Argh!!!


Like all of it in red or certain info?


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> Like all of it in red or certain info?


It started with sensitive written in red and the entire lot was in red and then that common info that they send was in black. I will screenshot it and post it for u guys to see...


----------



## AusIndo

Deep90 said:


> It started with sensitive written in red and the entire lot was in red and then that common info that they send was in black. I will screenshot it and post it for u guys to see...


It's entertaining isn't it? NOT!
Try not to worry about it too much. Just shine shine shine! As Jackie Gillies would say.


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> It's entertaining isn't it? NOT!
> Try not to worry about it too much. Just shine shine shine! As Jackie Gillies would say.


Haha entertaining indeed...we pay a ridiculous amount with the application and at the end of the day we suffer...*sigh*


----------



## AusIndo

Deep90 said:


> Haha entertaining indeed...we pay a ridiculous amount with the application and at the end of the day we suffer...*sigh*


Let's churn the topic to something more positive, like how positive we all are about the incompetences of the Department...haha


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> Let's churn the topic to something more positive, like how positive we all are about the incompetences of the Department...haha


Hahaha....i so agree. Lol.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> Yes it's shocking!!!! I've just been on the phone with the Department and was absurdly advised that the waiting period has been extended to 12 months! I'm not sure whether the operator was drunk but he was convincing enough.
> 
> Will call them again tomorrow just to clarify that as I'm not particularly impressed with how my phone call ended.


The saying is that in Australia you get a different answer every time you call a govt dept. I usually call 3 times to see if I get the same answer all times haha.


----------



## rifat

yes true. everytime they give different answer.


----------



## Mish

I do feel sorry for DIBP staff. I am not sure how much everyone knows but they have had alot of redundancies over the last 12 months or so and they are still required to do the same about of work. Also they lost their more productive staff too (I know someone who has a friend that works there and this is what I was told they wished they had lost the unproductive people).


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> The saying is that in Australia you get a different answer every time you call a govt dept. I usually call 3 times to see if I get the same answer all times haha.


Lol. So true ain't, it?!


----------



## AusIndo

Mish said:


> I do feel sorry for DIBP staff. I am not sure how much everyone knows but they have had alot of redundancies over the last 12 months or so and they are still required to do the same about of work. Also they lost their more productive staff too (I know someone who has a friend that works there and this is what I was told they wished they had lost the unproductive people).


Yeah sometimes I just give up querying really. 
It is what it is and waiting is the best we all can do.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> Lol. So true ain't, it?!


Most call centres follow scripts so maybe it has something to do someone clicking a different option?

Either way ... 12 months is ridiculous!!


----------



## Homesickaussie

AusIndo said:


> Yes 12 months from the eligibility date. I was rather outraged by this information but I managed to calm myself down and focus on the fact that the operators on 131 881 are notoriously unreliable.
> 
> I'd like to know if other forumers have also been advised recently of this never ending time frame?


OMG - we are completely screwed then!!! We were only a few months out of being eligible for the 100 visa when we applied...shame we didn't wait a couple of months to apply and then would have gone right to 100.

All the jobs Hubby has been looking at says he needs to be a permanent resident. I cant imagine him sitting out of his career for 12 months is going to do him any good either.

I cant believe it takes that long to approve, shouldn't it take like 10 min to look over docs and then press a button on a computer screen to approve. Should be able to get through 100's in a day. Its not like they haven't kept us waiting long enough for the first stage of the visa.

Honestly if it takes that long then why can we apply for it 12 months before the eligibility date?

If we are still living in the UK when his eligibility date comes around will they process in the UK or OZ do you think?

Sorry ranting and fuming as it doesn't matter what we do with our plans to move to Oz the visa BS keeps screwing us at every turn.

We are normal professional people in our mid 30's we don't have years to keep putting out life on hold due to the crappy immigration department.


----------



## AusIndo

Homesickaussie, don't panic as your case might be the lucky one and gets processed in a timely manner.

Regarding your second stage, all second stage partner visas are processed in Australia...when you become eligible they will communicate the protocol with you. 

I'll contact the immigration again tomorrow to hopefully receive a somewhat more favourable info.


----------



## Homesickaussie

AusIndo said:


> Homesickaussie, don't panic as your case might be the lucky one and gets processed in a timely manner.
> 
> Regarding your second stage, all second stage partner visas are processed in Australia...when you become eligible they will communicate the protocol with you.
> 
> I'll contact the immigration again tomorrow to hopefully receive a somewhat more favourable info.


Thank you for being so calm and reassuring.

I'm so totally frustrated. We would very much like to start a family and the time frames just keep moving on....being in my mid 30's every year counts!

We thought when we applied that it would take 6 months to get the visa with a plan to move April 2015, so we delayed starting a family until we moved to Oz.

Then we found out it was 10-14 months (we are 3 days away from our 10 month application anniversary!), so delayed planed move to December 2015.

Then we find out all jobs for hubby need perm residency, so we delay our move until September 2016, one month before we thought he would become a permanent resident.

Then we find out that it potentially takes 12 moths for the 2nd stage visa so that could make it September 2017......then we have to move and I have to be in a job for 12 months to get mat leave & for private health to cover birth....

At this rate I'll be having IVF at 50 and being a mother when I should becoming a grandmother!


----------



## AusIndo

Homesickaussie said:


> Thank you for being so calm and reassuring. I'm so totally frustrated. We would very much like to start a family and the time frames just keep moving on....being in my mid 30's every year counts! We thought when we applied that it would take 6 months to get the visa with a plan to move April 2015, so we delayed starting a family until we moved to Oz. Then we found out it was 10-14 months (we are 3 days away from our 10 month application anniversary!), so delayed planed move to December 2015. Then we find out all jobs for hubby need perm residency, so we delay our move until September 2016, one month before we thought he would become a permanent resident. Then we find out that it potentially takes 12 moths for the 2nd stage visa so that could make it September 2017......then we have to move and I have to be in a job for 12 months to get mat leave & for private health to cover birth.... At this rate I'll be having IVF at 50 and being a mother when I should becoming a grandmother!


Your frustration is completely valid! 
I'm sure things will work out in the end and if it doesn't work out, it's not the end yet.

Sending you positive energy and favourable outcomes!


----------



## Melb

correct mate


----------



## syd

Homesickaussie said:


> Thank you for being so calm and reassuring.
> 
> I'm so totally frustrated. We would very much like to start a family and the time frames just keep moving on....being in my mid 30's every year counts!
> 
> We thought when we applied that it would take 6 months to get the visa with a plan to move April 2015, so we delayed starting a family until we moved to Oz.
> 
> Then we found out it was 10-14 months (we are 3 days away from our 10 month application anniversary!), so delayed planed move to December 2015.
> 
> Then we find out all jobs for hubby need perm residency, so we delay our move until September 2016, one month before we thought he would become a permanent resident.
> 
> Then we find out that it potentially takes 12 moths for the 2nd stage visa so that could make it September 2017......then we have to move and I have to be in a job for 12 months to get mat leave & for private health to cover birth....
> 
> At this rate I'll be having IVF at 50 and being a mother when I should becoming a grandmother!


As a female in her mid 30's who delayed having a child because I was trying to get all my ducks in a row, I'd say don't delay much longer. As you can tell, it's highly unlikely that things will happen in our time line and you never know how long it will take to conceive.

In addition, with the current job market in Australia, it might take a great deal of time for you and your husband to get a job in your profession (especially without Australian work experience), so that's another factor that is out of your control. You have to think about how much longer you are prepared to delay starting a family as you search for the ideal.

DIBP doesn't care how its decisions affect our lives. We are just numbers to them and it is indeed frustrating!

Hang in there!


----------



## Homesickaussie

syd said:


> As a female in her mid 30's who delayed having a child because I was trying to get all my ducks in a row, I'd say don't delay much longer. As you can tell, it's highly unlikely that things will happen in our time line and you never know how long it will take to conceive.
> 
> In addition, with the current job market in Australia, it might take a great deal of time for you and your husband to get a job in your profession (especially without Australian work experience), so that's another factor that is out of your control. You have to think about how much longer you are prepared to delay starting a family as you search for the ideal.
> 
> DIBP doesn't care how its decisions affect our lives. We are just numbers to them and it is indeed frustrating!
> 
> Hang in there!


Thank you!
Sorry for my rant! 
It just seems there are just too many hoops to jump through!


----------



## ryuzaki

Hi everyone,

Just a question from me about 2nd stage partner processing visa. I have lodged the application for my wife already. Is she allowed to go overseas for holiday and come back? She's in Australia at the moment.


----------



## Mish

Unlike the 820 she can be anywhere in the world when the 801 is granted.


----------



## Sunil12

Hi my question is, i applied my visa 801 at jun 15 online and unfortunately havnt had any utility bills( internet, gas , electricity, home lease etc) on our joint name on it, do u think it could make big impact on my visa ? Thanks


----------



## AusIndo

Sunil12 said:


> Hi my question is, i applied my visa 801 at jun 15 online and unfortunately havnt had any utility bills( internet, gas , electricity, home lease etc) on our joint name on it, do u think it could make big impact on my visa ? Thanks


For me to share a valid opinion is rather challenging when you provide such little information.

Based on your post above, I'm very comfortable to answer: Potentially.

All the very best with your application!


----------



## abood

Me also 16 January still waiting


----------



## Sunil12

Sorry bro, iam trying to say that i filed my visa 801app with all required docs 2 mnths ago on jun 15 without any utility bills bcause all the bills in our home named on my wife name only rather both so we didnt add it in my app ! So just wanted to know if they r very important !


----------



## AusIndo

Sunil12 said:


> Sorry bro, iam trying to say that i filed my visa 801app with all required docs 2 mnths ago on jun 15 without any utility bills bcause all the bills in our home named on my wife name only rather both so we didnt add it in my app ! So just wanted to know if they r very important !


Every single piece of information you provide the Department is important. If you have provided solid and strong evidence in all other aspects then you should be fine. Utility bills are supporting evidence not main evidence.

I hope this helps?!

Cheers


----------



## panda

abood said:


> Me also 16 January still waiting


OH MY GOSH, god bless us


----------



## abood

Same my date panda


----------



## panda

mine was 11/march 2014  seems like i still have to wait.........................


----------



## rifat

abood said:


> Me also 16 January still waiting


 did you apply for 801 or 100?


----------



## rifat

does anybody have any idea about processing time for 100 paper application?


----------



## abood

From 801 onshore


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> does anybody have any idea about processing time for 100 paper application?


Use to be 2 to 4 months but may be longer how with the increased processing times.


----------



## AusIndo

rifat said:


> does anybody have any idea about processing time for 100 paper application?


I wouldn't normally say this but this question is now in the same category as how long is a piece of string?

Sadly but true :-(


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> I wouldn't normally say this but this question is now in the same category as how long is a piece of string?
> 
> Sadly but true :-(


Lol. It is also comes down to what country you are from (low risk, high risk, very high risk), if you are male or female and what evidence you submit. Let's not forget the luck of the draw either


----------



## Sunil12

Hi everyone,Any rough idea how long normally it takes from app received to assessment in progress online ?


----------



## rifat

Sunil12 said:


> Hi everyone,Any rough idea how long normally it takes from app received to assessment in progress online ?


 820 or 100


----------



## Sunil12

rifat said:


> 820 or 100


Its 801 applied on june15 after 2months of eligiblity date.


----------



## Mish

Sunil12 said:


> Its 801 applied on june15 after 2months of eligiblity date.


Anywhere between 7 and 10 months at the moment.


----------



## Sunil12

Thanks mish


----------



## Melb

nearelynearly completed 2 months for 801.

No.update



no reply

no call.

mine was an online application...still show application recieved but when I click into second page it show aplication submitted


----------



## Sunil12

Hi melbone, me too same applied 15june(2months) online, nothing happened yet !!


----------



## Melb

Sunil12 said:


> Hi melbone, me too same applied 15june(2months) online, nothing happened yet !!


We are nearly from same date.
Sunil can u share ur complete details 
visa.
type
online.?

thanks
melb


----------



## Sunil12

Hi melbo, u can call me at [removed by mod no personal contact information on posts]


----------



## Melb

Hi Sunil

Looks like ur number has been removed.
Send Me Ur EMAL. I will.contact u brother.

Thanks.
Melb


----------



## Sunil12

May be its not allowed , [email address removed] u can contact me here


----------



## Mish

Hi Everyone

This is a reminder not to make sure you don't publish personal contact details on this forum. If you want to communicate please do so via PM.


----------



## Melb

Sunil12 said:


> May be its not allowed , [email address removed] u can contact me here


Dear Sunil

Looks like Personal message is not allowed ..Kindly PM ME UR NUMBER.

We will speak.

Thanks
Melb


----------



## Sunil12

Hey melbo am new here mate, not sure what pm is? If u know plse do it to me.thanks


----------



## Melb

Sunil12 said:


> Hey melbo am new here mate, not sure what pm is? If u know plse do it to me.thanks


Hi Sunil

I am also new in this form. Let me try I will pm u in 5 min

if u didn't recieve then reply back.

thanks.
Melb


----------



## rifat

hi everyone, i received acknowledment for my application (100) from brisbane office today... . wait begins now... hope to get visa soon...


----------



## sarah187

Hi All

Partner is on the 309 visa and we are waiting for the next process. I am currently 8 mths pregnant and he would like to notify immigration of this pregnancy. Would you wait until next process evidence is requested or would you notifiy immigration now and if so which form would be completed?

Thanks Sarah


----------



## rifat

sarah187 said:


> Hi All Partner is on the 309 visa and we are waiting for the next process. I am currently 8 mths pregnant and he would like to notify immigration of this pregnancy. Would you wait until next process evidence is requested or would you notifiy immigration now and if so which form would be completed? Thanks Sarah


 Hi Sarah, i am also blessed with baby 3 months back. i submitted her birth certificate along with other documents now for 100 application. i called immigration when i was pregnant and was advised to add this information now when i am requested to submit document. so I think you donot need to inform. when are you going to be eligible for 100 application?

I hope this information helps. 
thanx


----------



## daveenajohns

rifat said:


> hi everyone, i received acknowledment for my application (100) from brisbane office today... . wait begins now... hope to get visa soon...


Hi rifat,
Best of luck with ur application. Usually, brisbane office does not take long with their 100 apps. Hopefully u will get ur visa before the end of this year.


----------



## rifat

daveenajohns said:


> Hi rifat, Best of luck with ur application. Usually, brisbane office does not take long with their 100 apps. Hopefully u will get ur visa before the end of this year.


 Thanx... I wish i get in this year only..


----------



## sarah187

rifat said:


> Hi Sarah, i am also blessed with baby 3 months back. i submitted her birth certificate along with other documents now for 100 application. i called immigration when i was pregnant and was advised to add this information now when i am requested to submit document. so I think you donot need to inform. when are you going to be eligible for 100 application?
> 
> I hope this information helps.
> thanx


Thanks, I'll pass it onto him to relieve his mind. We only got our 309 issued in March so still I while yet, but my understanding was to still collect evidence and then submit when requested


----------



## rifat

sarah187 said:


> Thanks, I'll pass it onto him to relieve his mind. We only got our 309 issued in March so still I while yet, but my understanding was to still collect evidence and then submit when requested


 you may call immigration to confirm. there may be any change. and yes keep on collecting evidences...


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Use to be 2 to 4 months but may be longer how with the increased processing times.


Heyyy Mish...

Have you applied for 801 yet?

I see they are taking a very long time these days.

Our eligibility date is 11/12/15 but I think I will apply in October cos I was told we could a couple of months prior to eligibility date. Plus we have a bub.


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Heyyy Mish...
> 
> Have you applied for 801 yet?
> 
> I see they are taking a very long time these days.
> 
> Our eligibility date is 11/12/15 but I think I will apply in October cos I was told we could a couple of months prior to eligibility date. Plus we have a bub.


Nope. Our eligibility date isn't until May 2016. I am hoping by then they have cleared some of the backlog that they have for the 801.

I am not sure if you have gone through the posts but the 801 has seen some people waiting 9+ months. We have alot more people applying for 801's than 100's to know what the 100's are currently taking.

You can apply prior to the eligibility date but they won't look at it prior to the eligibility date anyway.


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Nope. Our eligibility date isn't until May 2016. I am hoping by then they have cleared some of the backlog that they have for the 801.t
> 
> I am not sure if you have gone through the posts but the 801 has seen some people waiting 9+ months. We have alot more people applying for 801's than 100's to know what the 100's are currently taking.
> 
> You can apply prior to the eligibility date but they won't look at it prior to the eligibility date anyway.


Thanks for your reply, Mish.

We are going overseas for a couple of months around the eligibility date, so I felt safer doing it prior than after.
I guess there is no rush to get the 801. I understand the backlog and ABF is under the pump...

May is just around the corner!


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Thanks for your reply, Mish.
> 
> We are going overseas for a couple of months around the eligibility date, so I felt safer doing it prior than after.
> I guess there is no rush to get the 801. I understand the backlog and ABF is under the pump...
> 
> May is just around the corner!


Yeah definitely! Will be here before we know. We are going overseas too but will be back about a week before eligibility date so will wait until then to apply then we can include all the evidence etc when we lodge.


----------



## ozozoye

Hi Guys,

I have been reading this forum quite patiently and found this thread very useful. While on a bridging visa in Australia, I applied for Partner Visa offshore in June 2013 and granted the visa in Feb 2014. Therefore, I applied my Stage 2 subclass 100 via online two months back(June 2015). We have only one joint salary account and 2 savings account with different banks under separate names. So I provided last 3 months statements which I would believe is quite sufficient enough. We are building our house so I have submitted Joint loan approvals and 10 approximate pictures with friends and family. Additionally, Last 3 months phone bills, electricity and water Bills. The bills are not under joint names, so I am hoping that would not cause any trouble. We have been to Singapore and New Zealand after Marriage so I have attached the Boarding Pass and Itinerary copies into file. 2 form 888 and wife stat declaration has also submitted. Is there anything else needs to be submitted to prevent any delays.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Welcome ozozoye

For PR you are suppose to show evidence from your TR grant so in your case it should be evidence since Feb 2014.

Apart from the house evidence the joint accounts etc are very minimal evidence that you have been genuine since the TR grant. DIBP could assume you separated and only got back together a few months ago.


----------



## ozozoye

Mish said:


> Welcome ozozoye
> 
> For PR you are suppose to show evidence from your TR grant so in your case it should be evidence since Feb 2014.
> 
> Apart from the house evidence the joint accounts etc are very minimal evidence that you have been genuine since the TR grant. DIBP could assume you separated and only got back together a few months ago.


Are you suggesting that I should put all the bills etc etc from Feb 2014 onwards?
We were married a year before applying Partner Visa offshore and was living together in Australia. So I have submitted Rental agreement, Singapore trip Itinerary Feb 2014, New Zealand trip Itinerary November 2014. Purchased a block of Land September 2014 under joint name so submitted a copy of that as well.


----------



## Mish

ozozoye said:


> Are you suggesting that I should put all the bills etc etc from Feb 2014 onwards?
> We were married a year before applying Partner Visa offshore and was living together in Australia. So I have submitted Rental agreement, Singapore trip Itinerary Feb 2014, New Zealand trip Itinerary November 2014. Purchased a block of Land September 2014 under joint name so submitted a copy of that as well.


Yes everything from Feb 2014. Migration agents on this forum say "evidence from grant of 820".

Look at the checklist from DIBP: http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf it says on it "Evidence to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and continuing since the grant of your temporary partner visa"


----------



## ozozoye

Thanks Mish for all the help. 

I will start gathering all the evidence now. Luckily I applied online and can upload additional documents without restriciton.


----------



## jjs6791

Hello, I am sorry if this has already been covered, but a couple questions...

1. For ID docs such as passport for my wife and I, do our copies need to be certified? In the instructions it isn't clear if it's necessary to even submit these, as ours haven't changed since applying for the 309

2. Related, there is no need to resubmit documents we submitted in the 309 app, such as marriage certificate, correct?

3. Is it just me or is the attach documents process an unusual process? I was confused at first since you couldn't upload documents until after submitting the application. Also I hope that they don't pay much attention to the evidence/document type as I mistakenly miscategorized a few. For instance I had a photograph as "adoption document". It's crazy that there's no way to edit or delete this!

Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## kay0614

*801 online application*

HI there
Im about the do the online application for 801

I wonder what docs need to be cert?

docs I have 
1.2x888
2. ID copies
3. registered relationship cert
4 AFP police check

thank a lot


----------



## Mish

kay0614 said:


> HI there
> Im about the do the online application for 801
> 
> I wonder what docs need to be cert?
> 
> docs I have
> 1.2x888
> 2. ID copies
> 3. registered relationship cert
> 4 AFP police check
> 
> thank a lot


888's just get witnessed by the JP so don't need to be certfied.

For online applications if you colour scan the original then they don't need to be certified.

You won't need the registration certificate as they would have determined you meet the de facto requirements at 820 stage. You would however provide a marriage certificate if you were de facto but then got married.

Just remember you can't apply any earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.


----------



## ausandport

Hello, just need some help...
My two year wait is on the 1st of November. By the partner permanent calculator my visa processing is due. 
I only have one problem, while starting my application online I came across an error:
'The applicant is unable to continue the application as the related application details cannot be confirmed'
I dont have a TRN number because my 309 was submitted by post and the Applicant ID Number is correct ( double checked).
My question is do I need to wait for the eligible letter??


----------



## rifat

ausandport said:


> Hello, just need some help... My two year wait is on the 1st of November. By the partner permanent calculator my visa processing is due. I only have one problem, while starting my application online I came across an error: 'The applicant is unable to continue the application as the related application details cannot be confirmed' I dont have a TRN number because my 309 was submitted by post and the Applicant ID Number is correct ( double checked). My question is do I need to wait for the eligible letter??


 you can apply online after completing 2 years


----------



## rifat

ausandport said:


> Hello, just need some help... My two year wait is on the 1st of November. By the partner permanent calculator my visa processing is due. I only have one problem, while starting my application online I came across an error: 'The applicant is unable to continue the application as the related application details cannot be confirmed' I dont have a TRN number because my 309 was submitted by post and the Applicant ID Number is correct ( double checked). My question is do I need to wait for the eligible letter??


you can apply by post before 2 years


----------



## ausandport

rifat said:


> you can apply online after completing 2 years


Totally confused as I did not know about that. After the 1.11.2015 how long do I have to gather all information?


----------



## Melb

Its been a long time 3 weeks I have hardly seen any 801 grant...

come on....who is lucky next...

me..hope so


----------



## rifat

ausandport said:


> Totally confused as I did not know about that. After the 1.11.2015 how long do I have to gather all information?


 your online application will not show any error if you try on 1.11.2015. or after that. if you want to apply before you can send paper file.


----------



## rifat

Melb said:


> Its been a long time 3 weeks I have hardly seen any 801 grant... come on....who is lucky next... me..hope so


 hi mish, do you have any idea about which months applicants (309)have got visa. any idea???


----------



## Mish

rifat said:


> hi mish, do you have any idea about which months applicants (309)have got visa. any idea???


We don't have alot of 100's on this forum more 801's which explains the quicker processing times. It use to take 2 to 4 months but with the backlog it is probably taking longer than that now.

They won't look at the applications until after the eligibility date.

Time will tell how long it takes.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi All, 

I was trying to find this thread but somehow missed it and posted my query in another thread. Posting here due to larger audience.

I am filing my 100 subclass online. I have provided all the information online. There is one particular step where we are supposed to provide the social context, nature of household, financials etc etc. I did this couple of years ago as well. Nothing much have changed in past 2 years as far as what can be described in those sections. We still have same set of friends, everyone knows we are married, we divide house hold work, still share same apartment lease, each other's beneficiaries in job benefits, Still in love , only thing what changed in past 2 years is our financial planning as we moved more toward investment, house planning, saving for retirements etc. 

My question here is, what to put in these essay type questions again? Copy paste? 

Another question is about supporting documents, I cant find seems to find anything which says "Upload Documents" in the online application. I have filled all the details and its just showing me "Submit" option. Do I have to wait for the Officer to tell me what all documents to upload?


----------



## Mish

You need to do everything again. So you have to write everything again to answer the questions. You have to submit evidence again ie. Recent bank accounts etc. They are determining that you are still genuine.

Did you not go on any holidays together or buy anything together? Ie. Fridge, dishwasher etc.

The upload button won't appear until you submit the application.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the reply Mish, I tried to come up with my essay, but good/bad thing is its now limited to 2000 words, so i could not elaborate the stories, Will mentioning the main points help?



Mish said:


> You need to do everything again. So you have to write everything again to answer the questions. You have to submit evidence again ie. Recent bank accounts etc. They are determining that you are still genuine.


Thanks for the suggestion about holiday, we traveled a lot in past 2 years covering US, Canada, Mexico and Europe. I am yet to make a move to Australia hence took the opportunity to just explore this part of the world.

We did not buy new furniture in last 2 years, still using the same furniture we bought before my 309 application. 


Mish said:


> Did you not go on any holidays together or buy anything together? Ie. Fridge, dishwasher etc.


Thanks for the information.


Mish said:


> The upload button won't appear until you submit the application.


Few Questions, Does the online system have any kind of checklist of documents to upload? and Do I have to get Form 888 from same people again?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

You can always just say "see attached stat dec" use the applicants stat dec (the sponsor does one too) and you can convert it to word and write as much as you want.

Is your partner living overseas with you? Just be prepared some people that are living overseas have been asked about their intension to live in Australia.

The 888's can be from any 2 it doesn't need to be the same ones.

The online system just had category of docs to attach but all of them may not apply to you. Just make sure you have evidence for the 4 categories.


----------



## Kaiya

Hi all,
Just pop in to let you guys know a friend of mine get visa 100 granted 04/09/2015. He was eligible for 2nd stage on 15/04/2015. Briefly, he is from Melbourne, he has a child with his partner, his wife had an interview on the phone with case officer (he guessed) and his visa was granted on the same day

I lodged mine online 3 months ago, heard nothing yet. When I log in to my Immi Account, all it says is The Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing has been successfully submitted to the department and "processing"


----------



## Mish

Wow! Even 100's are taking longer now 

Are you 100 or 801?

Where is your friend from? As in high risk or low risk.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the tip Mish.



Mish said:


> You can always just say "see attached stat dec" use the applicants stat dec (the sponsor does one too) and you can convert it to word and write as much as you want.


Yes my partner lives with me now. Joined early 2015. What could be provided to prove our intentions?


Mish said:


> Is your partner living overseas with you? Just be prepared some people that are living overseas have been asked about their intension to live in Australia.


Thanks for the information, I am planning to get 888s from Aussie friends in US, just to cut down the wait time if I have to get it from our family/friends from Australia and have them mail me.



Mish said:


> The 888's can be from any 2 it doesn't need to be the same ones.


Will travel and our investment accounts work? Also is there any time limit on uploading documents after submitting application online?


Mish said:


> The online system just had category of docs to attach but all of them may not apply to you. Just make sure you have evidence for the 4 categories.


----------



## Mish

You can just include a letter saying when you are going to move to Australia etc.

It is best to upload ASAP in the offchance they look at it early. They also prioritize complete applications.


----------



## ozozoye

Kaiya said:


> I lodged mine online 3 months ago, heard nothing yet. When I log in to my Immi Account, all it says is The Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing has been successfully submitted to the department and "processing"


Even I have applied online for sub100 more than 3 months ago and yet to see any progress in the application. Hopefully, it gets sorted out before Xmas.


----------



## justin1983

hi there, can someone help me about i recently send my second stage of partner visa application by post and received my acknowledge letter. I been through the immi site and follow all the instruction and submit required documents. one thing i have to confirm that i submit attested photocopy of my AFP clearance and my overseas penal certificate. but in there site it says you have to post original AFP clearance. Do i have to send them again or wait for case officer to reply?. could you please reply for this I appreciate for that.


----------



## justin1983

azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks


HI there, I am in the same position on temporary partner visa and recently been submitted my second stage partner visa application forms with certified from justice of the peace. Anyhow, one of my friends they did it through online and get it permanent residency within two months. and in there website it says 6 to 8 months. Before I put my application into the system i called them to re confirm which is the best and easy option. They stated that it doesn't matter how you submit your application. It takes Approx 6 to 8 months when your application is received and depends upon your various circumstances. thanks


----------



## Mish

justin1983 said:


> hi there, can someone help me about i recently send my second stage of partner visa application by post and received my acknowledge letter. I been through the immi site and follow all the instruction and submit required documents. one thing i have to confirm that i submit attested photocopy of my AFP clearance and my overseas penal certificate. but in there site it says you have to post original AFP clearance. Do i have to send them again or wait for case officer to reply?. could you please reply for this I appreciate for that.


Applying by post they usually want the original police checks. You can either send the original now or wait and see if the case officer needs it. If they do it will delay the processing.


----------



## kay0614

*801 online application*

hi everyone
Im preparing the docs for 2nd stage online application

I ll send:

888X 2
bills, rental, bank statements which named us same address after 820 granted.
APF 
photos

what else do I need?

also. I have few questions 

Do my sponsor need to fill the (STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) and SING, JP again and then scan?
http://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/PublishingImages/Trav/Visa/Appl/Partner/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

because there a smilier thing need to fill in the online application...
I am questioning that Do my sponsor need to sign any form again?

If I dnt need to do so, 
is it I just fill the application form and submit, and then upload all of docs above I have, then done?

Thank u so much!!!!!


----------



## Mish

The online questions are for the applicant the sponsor needs to fill in the stat dec and get it witnessed, scanned and upload it too.

If you have any of the following now include them too:
- wills
- super beneficiary 
- joint holidays together 
- joint loyalty cards
- social activities ie. Movies, football, theatre tickets, gym membership 
- joint purchases ie. New couch, washing machine, dishwasher etc.
- mail at the same address

These are just some ideas.


----------



## kay0614

Hi Mish
Which means my sponsor needs to download the sponsor form and fill it and get it witnessed ..

Then there would be 888x2 and sponsor form need to get witnessed 
Is that correct?



Mish said:


> The online questions are for the applicant the sponsor needs to fill in the stat dec and get it witnessed, scanned and upload it too.
> 
> If you have any of the following now include them too:
> - wills
> - super beneficiary
> - joint holidays together
> - joint loyalty cards
> - social activities ie. Movies, football, theatre tickets, gym membership
> - joint purchases ie. New couch, washing machine, dishwasher etc.
> - mail at the same address
> 
> These are just some ideas.


----------



## Mish

Hi Kay

There is a stat dec that the sponsor needs to complete and witnessed by a JP.

Correct the 2 x 888's and stat dec by the sponsor all need to be witnessed by a JP.


----------



## kay0614

Thanks for your quick reply 


Mish said:


> Hi Kay
> 
> There is a stat dec that the sponsor needs to complete and witnessed by a JP.
> 
> Correct the 2 x 888's and stat dec by the sponsor all need to be witnessed by a JP.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Mish, 

My partner is currently living with me abroad. What kind of witness we can use for the stat declaration? Also, is there any official form for Stat declaration or it can be on plain paper ?

Also, I visited Australia few times after my 309, total about 4 months in past 2 years, all temp stay. Do I need to get Aussie Police check?


----------



## Mish

You need minimum 2 witnesses that are oz citizens or permanent residents. They need to complete a form 888 each and get them witnessed.

You only need to provide police checks from anywhere you have lived for 12 months or more since the 309.

You will probably be questioned to when you intend to move permanently to Australia.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for reply.

Actually I was asking about the statutory declaration from a sponsor about "current state of relationship". Do we have any official form for this or a statement on plain paper is okay?



Mish said:


> You need minimum 2 witnesses that are oz citizens or permanent residents. They need to complete a form 888 each and get them witnessed.
> 
> You only need to provide police checks from anywhere you have lived for 12 months or more since the 309.
> 
> You will probably be questioned to when you intend to move permanently to Australia.


----------



## Mish

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Actually I was asking about the statutory declaration from a sponsor about "current state of relationship". Do we have any official form for this or a statement on plain paper is okay?


There is one on the border.gov.au site and is a stat dec with specific questions they need to answer.


----------



## apu1987

I had the same issue. I called immigration and provided my partners details and they have given me the TRN number which allowed me to continue.



ausandport said:


> Hello, just need some help...
> My two year wait is on the 1st of November. By the partner permanent calculator my visa processing is due.
> I only have one problem, while starting my application online I came across an error:
> 'The applicant is unable to continue the application as the related application details cannot be confirmed'
> I dont have a TRN number because my 309 was submitted by post and the Applicant ID Number is correct ( double checked).
> My question is do I need to wait for the eligible letter??


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Mish, 

I compiled all the documents which i sent with my application 2 years ago. Last time we sent Sponsor's documents as well, Do we need to send them again? (Ex. Sponsor passport, job details, IT return, police checks). Also Do I need to undergo medical exam again? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Mish

No medical again unless asked. You just need passport for the sponsor and their stat dec.


----------



## Frenchee

*2nd stage letter*

Hi guys,

My two years date is in less than a month (22nd october) and I still haven't received any letter or email...so I decided to start an application via my immi account. 
Just a few quick questions, do we need to provide as much proof as in the first stage? 
Do you know if we have to be in the country when the visa is approved ?

Thank you


----------



## panda

Frenchee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My two years date is in less than a month (22nd october) and I still haven't received any letter or email...so I decided to start an application via my immi account.
> Just a few quick questions, do we need to provide as much proof as in the first stage?
> Do you know if we have to be in the country when the visa is approved ?
> 
> Thank you


Submit as many as you have. No you don't need to be in as when the visa is lodged or approved


----------



## Mish

Frenchee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My two years date is in less than a month (22nd october) and I still haven't received any letter or email...so I decided to start an application via my immi account.
> Just a few quick questions, do we need to provide as much proof as in the first stage?
> Do you know if we have to be in the country when the visa is approved ?
> 
> Thank you


My friend her husband go his letter 2 weeks before his eligibility date. They were emailed the checklist earlier when my friend contacted DIBP about not receiving anything but the official one was 2 weeks before eligibility date.

DIBP are getting thorough on the 801/100 so you should now be supplying the same kind of information you provided for the TR visa. You only provide evidence since the grant of your TR visa.

You can be anywhere in the worls when the PR is granted however if you are living overseas we have seen DIBP asking them what their intentions are in regards to living in Australia permanently.


----------



## Frenchee

thank you, I cannot believe I have to do all this paperwork again, so much things to get , to copy and highlight .... I honestly thought it would be a formality this second stage, we're still together living and sharing everything, that's it just tick the box and give us the visa, I so hate this system...

I hope it was not a mistake to create my own application on immi account without waiting for the letter, at least I can start filling up forms.


----------



## Mish

It is due to visa fraud. It use to be a formality but now because of the visa fraud you need to show more evidence. If you are like us most of our bills come online which makes it pretty easy 

If you have a joint account I don't believe there is any necessity to highlight items as you would end up highlighting everything in the statement (or we would).

Also heads up since they have a backlog at the moment be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Frenchee

Yes I understand, all this fraud is not helping anyone.
And our case is not that simple as we do not have lease or bills on our names and we have a joint account for savings + two pesonal accounts that we use for all our expenses, so here I am again giving bank statements and receipts showing our expenses, all the mail to prove we do live at our address and statutory declarations from our house mates (his dad and brother). It took me like 5 months last time so I'm pretty depressed to have to do it all again eventhough I should be quicker this time as I know what to use as prooves...

Another question: because we have to provide statutory declarations and certified copies, we have to print or copy the documents then get them certified and then scan them again isn'it?


----------



## Mish

If you have the original colour scan is okay you don't need to be colour scanned, otherwise it needs to be certfied ie. Witnesses ID's (some may not want to give you their ID to scan).

The stat decs just need to be witnessed by the JP (or other approved witnesses) and then colour scan it.


----------



## Frenchee

I'm not sure to understand. Did you mean: 
1. A colour copy of a doc that is then scanned needs to be certified 
2. A colour scan (doc put in the scanner) does not need to be certified


----------



## Mish

2. If it is the original and you colour scan it you don't need to certify it.


----------



## Frenchee

Ok I got it, then for the 888 it is very annoying compare to the paper application I lodged for the 820. Because the colour copy of their ID was enough before, but now they have to get it certified or let me scan it ! 
Thanks a lot, I'll probably be back for more questions, keep on the good work, this forum is awesome


----------



## Frenchee

New question: in the applicant and sponsor statutor declarations on the relationship is there any questions template to follow ? I've found this online but it is maybe for stage 1 of the visa.

https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/PublishingImages/Trav/Visa/Appl/Partner/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf


----------



## Mish

That is the sponsor one for the sponsor to complete. If you are applying online then the applicant fills in the questions on the online form. It is for stage 2.

If you are applying by paper then there is an applicant stat dec as well.


----------



## Frenchee

But how do you know all this ? I can't seem to find any information about this second stage, all I found is first stage related so it's making it hard to prepare everything


----------



## Mish

Because it is on the border site: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator


----------



## Frenchee

ahhhh that is exactly what I've been looking for the last few hours!! Thank you so much


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

It seems like the Statutory Declaration Partner Visa forms couldn't be inputted/edited, please someone feed a hint?! Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Hey All! 

Hope everyone is doing well.
I submitted my second stage (subclass 100) visa application at the Brisbane office of DIBP on August 11, 2015. 
My date of eligibility was July 22, 2015 It was a paper application. 

I know it is very soon to expect any kind of communication from immigration but as the days are passing I'm getting more and more paranoid. I was hoping to receive at least an acknowledgement letter from them by now but I haven't got any proof that I actually submitted my second stage. So if they were to say that you never submitted the documents I have no evidence to prove that I did which is what is fuelling my paranoia. 

I'm scared of contacting them and annoying them as there are many people who have been waiting so much more longer than me but I also want to know if they received my application. 

Any kind of suggestion would be highly appreciated. 
Thanks for your help. 

Kind Regards, 
Becky 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> It seems like the Statutory Declaration Partner Visa forms couldn't be inputted/edited, please someone feed a hint?! Thanks


Convert them to word  or use to the word version of the commonwealth stat dec and edit it to look like the DIBP one. There are websites that convert PDF's to word.


----------



## Mish

Hi Becky

Give them a call tomorrow and ask if they received it. Maybe they don't send acknowledgements where you drop it at the counter.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky Give them a call tomorrow and ask if they received it. Maybe they don't send acknowledgements where you drop it at the counter.


Thanks for your reply Mish  
I feel so scared calling immigration. 
Can't wait for this nightmare to be over

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply Mish
> I feel so scared calling immigration.
> Can't wait for this nightmare to be over
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> 713


I know that feeling Becky! Can't wait for it to be over and throw out movie tickets, bills etc.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> I know that feeling Becky! Can't wait for it to be over and throw out movie tickets, bills etc.


Tell me about it!!! I'm still collecting all the receipts and what not cause they can ask for additional documents when they decide to process our application.

Even though our first partner visa has been approved the feeling of uncertainty still haunts us. So over it!! *sigh*

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## kay0614

Hi Mish 
One more question
I'm uploading docs online, and just realise I didn't prepare my passport
Is it ok colour scan my passport then upload without JP?

thank you



Mish said:


> The online questions are for the applicant the sponsor needs to fill in the stat dec and get it witnessed, scanned and upload it too.
> 
> If you have any of the following now include them too:
> - wills
> - super beneficiary
> - joint holidays together
> - joint loyalty cards
> - social activities ie. Movies, football, theatre tickets, gym membership
> - joint purchases ie. New couch, washing machine, dishwasher etc.
> - mail at the same address
> 
> These are just some ideas.


----------



## Mish

kay0614 said:


> Hi Mish
> One more question
> I'm uploading docs online, and just realise I didn't prepare my passport
> Is it ok colour scan my passport then upload without JP?
> 
> thank you


When applying online if you have original then you colour scan you don't need it certified.


----------



## rifat

Becky26 said:


> Hey All! Hope everyone is doing well. I submitted my second stage (subclass 100) visa application at the Brisbane office of DIBP on August 11, 2015. My date of eligibility was July 22, 2015 It was a paper application. I know it is very soon to expect any kind of communication from immigration but as the days are passing I'm getting more and more paranoid. I was hoping to receive at least an acknowledgement letter from them by now but I haven't got any proof that I actually submitted my second stage. So if they were to say that you never submitted the documents I have no evidence to prove that I did which is what is fuelling my paranoia. I'm scared of contacting them and annoying them as there are many people who have been waiting so much more longer than me but I also want to know if they received my application. Any kind of suggestion would be highly appreciated. Thanks for your help. Kind Regards, Becky Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


 hi becky, i posted my application on 15 august i think and got acknowledgement after one week.


----------



## kay0614

Thank you Mish 
I have done everything submitted this morning.



Mish said:


> When applying online if you have original then you colour scan you don't need it certified.


----------



## eshaitan

Hey everyone.

Just a quick question regarding the 2nd stage 100 visa. I sent everything back to Brisbane at the start of August and got the confirmation letter a week later.

They have had my paperwork around 7 weeks now, and looking at this forum it seems the wait time is over 3 months. 

Do we get emailed with a case officer the same as the 309 visa or do they just send the confirmation straight out if they don't need anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

Only contact is either if they need something and/or the grant.

I think for 100's the wait is 4 to 6 months from what I have seen.


----------



## eshaitan

Thanks Mish

I'm pretty sure they won't need anything I was pretty thorough. Hopefully before Christmas then being a low risk case!

Any idea if they send the visa by post or by email or both? Thanks again!


----------



## Becky26

*Update*

Hey Guys!

So during my lunch break I tried to call DIBP to find out whether or not they had received my subclass 100 visa application that I submitted at the Brisbane office cause I hadn't received an acknowledgement from them.

Initially was going to call them but there were 25 calls before me at which point I decided to go into the DIBP office in the city which is about 2 blocks away from my work.

Went into the office, was asked to call the Immigration line as callers from there have a priority over the usual callers who aren't calling from their office.
Someone answered my call within 1 minute, verified my details like passport number, full name, residential address, and phone number and confirmed that they had received my application on August 10th, 2015. And that the processing of partner permanent visa application has been initiated. The operator said that they don't send email acknowledgements anymore to the applicants.

The operator said that it is taking 6-8 months to process the applications. 
Just thought of letting everyone know who are waiting. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Melb

Hi friends.

it's Monday and sept is coming to an end....any news for 801 grant approval.

haven't seen any approval from long time

tks


----------



## Becky26

rifat said:


> hi becky, i posted my application on 15 august i think and got acknowledgement after one week.


Hey rifat!

Sorry about the late reply, I just saw your post. How did you get the confirmation; was it in the post or via email?
I was told today that they don't provide acknowledgement for applications anymore. This is so confusing, what they say is so contrary to what they do 

Thanks for the update, appreciate your time. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rifat

Becky26 said:


> Hey rifat! Sorry about the late reply, I just saw your post. How did you get the confirmation; was it in the post or via email? I was told today that they don't provide acknowledgement for applications anymore. This is so confusing, what they say is so contrary to what they do  Thanks for the update, appreciate your time. Good Luck! Kind Regards, Becky


 hi becky, it was by post..


----------



## thesmoothsuit

waiting_is_happiness said:


> It seems like the Statutory Declaration Partner Visa forms couldn't be inputted/edited, please someone feed a hint?! Thanks


Couldn't you simply type what you wish to say on a separate word document, and then under each question 5,6,7,8 just write "please see attached"?


----------



## Mish

That is great Becky but I do wonder what "initiated" means to them ... does it mean that they have just marked it as received or have they actually looked at it?

Sounds like they gave you the standard 6 to 8 month processing time. Did they say anything about a backlog? Some of the 801 people have been told not to contact them until after 8 months as there is a backlog.


----------



## Becky26

rifat said:


> hi becky, it was by post..


Hey rifat!

Thanks for your reply and help. I'm going to keep an eye on my mailbox. 
I really hope immigration sends me one cause as I mentioned in my post earlier I have no evidence I applied for the stage 2 visa.

And we don't trust them. Last time we did out subclass 820 visa got denied so now I hope they are telling me the truth but my inner feeling doesn't want to believe a single word they are saying.
Thanks again!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> That is great Becky but I do wonder what "initiated" means to them ... does it mean that they have just marked it as received or have they actually looked at it?
> 
> Sounds like they gave you the standard 6 to 8 month processing time. Did they say anything about a backlog? Some of the 801 people have been told not to contact them until after 8 months as there is a backlog.


Hey Mish,

I honestly don't know what "initiated" means but all I wanted to hear was that they had confirmed they got my application in the mail.
He "confirmed" and "assured" me. Big words I know hope the guy wasn't [email protected]*#%ing like our subclass 820 application.

He said there was a 6-8 month waiting period and then I rushed back to work not feeling sick anymore. I was so worried I couldn't sleep last night.
Wonder if there is a way to track the paper applications.

The rest is in the hands of the Almighty! 
Thanks so much for your suggestion of me calling them I actually feel a little better now 

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately the partner visa's are not a visa where you can import it into the online account. The online account doesn't tell you much anyway.

Don't worry Becky you will be approved - you have flooded them with information


----------



## Euroasianman

Hi Becky

why dont you ask them for an email address that you can contact to? I have the email address for the queensland office but i assume you might need the melbourne office one. Maybe someone else who has applied for 801 online can help you with this or try to get this info from their hotline. I am sure they received it ok but since you cant trust them cos of your bad experiences before maybe demand for an email confirmation and if they refuse then ask for the email address for the melbourne office ( you can say you dont always want to disturb them with your calls so you prefer emailing and once you get the mail address you can ask for a confirmation yourself) to be honest i never rely on the info they give on that hotline so if they say they no longer provide acknowledment letter why is this info still on their website?

I am sure they received it and you will be fine but just to put your mind at rest, you might want to try these options.

Best wishes



Becky26 said:


> Hey Mish,
> 
> I honestly don't know what "initiated" means but all I wanted to hear was that they had confirmed they got my application in the mail.
> He "confirmed" and "assured" me. Big words I know hope the guy wasn't [email protected]*#%ing like our subclass 820 application.
> 
> He said there was a 6-8 month waiting period and then I rushed back to work not feeling sick anymore. I was so worried I couldn't sleep last night.
> Wonder if there is a way to track the paper applications.
> 
> The rest is in the hands of the Almighty!
> Thanks so much for your suggestion of me calling them I actually feel a little better now
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## MaxPower

Euroasianman said:


> the email address for the melbourne office


[email protected]


----------



## Becky26

Euroasianman said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> why dont you ask them for an email address that you can contact to? I have the email address for the queensland office but i assume you might need the melbourne office one. Maybe someone else who has applied for 801 online can help you with this or try to get this info from their hotline. I am sure they received it ok but since you cant trust them cos of your bad experiences before maybe demand for an email confirmation and if they refuse then ask for the email address for the melbourne office ( you can say you dont always want to disturb them with your calls so you prefer emailing and once you get the mail address you can ask for a confirmation yourself) to be honest i never rely on the info they give on that hotline so if they say they no longer provide acknowledment letter why is this info still on their website?
> 
> I am sure they received it and you will be fine but just to put your mind at rest, you might want to try these options.
> 
> Best wishes


Hey Euroasianman,

Thanks so much for your post, appreciate your time. I think my application would've gone to the Brisbane processing office as it it subclass 100.
I don't have an email or a contact number for the Brisbane office to get any update.

Immigration line at the DIBP office was how I was able to contact them quickly otherwise I would've had to wait behind 25 other caller who knows how long that would've taken,
And they did confirm that they got my application a day after I submitted it at the Brisbane office.
Good Luck to you too!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MaxPower said:


> [email protected]


Thanks MaxPower!
Would know the email for the Brisbane processing centre?
Thanks for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Unfortunately the partner visa's are not a visa where you can import it into the online account. The online account doesn't tell you much anyway.
> 
> Don't worry Becky you will be approved - you have flooded them with information


Thanks for the re-assurance Mish  and yes we did hahaha 
Will keep you updated on how we go

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MaxPower

Becky26 said:


> Thanks MaxPower!
> Would know the email for the Brisbane processing centre?
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


[email protected]

i would assume ... try it and see if it bounces back


----------



## Becky26

MaxPower said:


> [email protected]
> 
> i would assume ... try it and see if it bounces back


Thanks MaxPower  for your reply.
I'll try sending an email to this address. Just out of curiosity may I know where you found this email address? Is it on the DIBP website?
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## adm6

Hey Guys

Just in the middle of uploading my evidence documents for our second stage partner visa. Can anyone clarify - do I need to supply another form 80? I sent one with my initial application and didn't think I had to do another for the second stage, but its listed in the evidence catagories...

Thanks!


----------



## Arabella

Hello,

When you apply for your PR, is your PR backdated to the date you apply (eg January 2015) or does it start the date it's granted (eg September 2015).

I believe the temporary visa is backdated to the date you apply? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Mish

adm6 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just in the middle of uploading my evidence documents for our second stage partner visa. Can anyone clarify - do I need to supply another form 80? I sent one with my initial application and didn't think I had to do another for the second stage, but its listed in the evidence catagories...
> 
> Thanks!


No because you already supplied it. They will ask if they need it.


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Hello,
> 
> When you apply for your PR, is your PR backdated to the date you apply (eg January 2015) or does it start the date it's granted (eg September 2015).
> 
> I believe the temporary visa is backdated to the date you apply? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


No it is not backdated. The temporary visa is from the date it is granted it is not backdated either.


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Thanks MaxPower  for your reply.
> I'll try sending an email to this address. Just out of curiosity may I know where you found this email address? Is it on the DIBP website?
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


It is [email protected]

I would be careful if asking the same question again.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> No it is not backdated. The temporary visa is from the date it is granted it is not backdated either.


 Oh ok. One of my friends who's recently applied has given me quite a bit of wrong information (including this). She's gonna have a shock!


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Oh ok. One of my friends who's recently applied has given me quite a bit of wrong information. She's gonna have a shock!


Yes she will when she applies for citizenship and realises she has on the PR for 1 year atleast which is from the PR grant date.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> Yes she will when she applies for citizenship and realises she has on the PR for 1 year atleast which is from the PR grant date.


It's her partner who's actually applied but he's Italian so she's helped him out with understanding etc.

So if I apply for my TR in January 2016 and get granted in January 2017 (for arguments sake), when am I likely to be able to apply for PR?

Also, do years on a WHV count towards citizenship? The rules say "temporary visas" count but WHV could go either way...


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> It's her partner who's actually applied but he's Italian so she's helped him out with understanding etc.
> 
> So if I apply for my TR in January 2016 and get granted in January 2017 (for arguments sake), when am I likely to be able to apply for PR?
> 
> Also, do years on a WHV count towards citizenship? The rules say "temporary visas" count but WHV could go either way...


See backdating for visa purpose is different to what you have just asked. In regards to PR it is from the date you applied so your eligibility date if you apply in Jan 16 is Jan 18. But when granted they don't backdate the TR to Jan 16 and the PR to Jan 18, it is the date of grant.

For citizenship it is any temporary visa so even a tourist visa counts as long as you meet the requirements of citizenship.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> See backdating for visa purpose is different to what you have just asked. In regards to PR it is from the date you applied so your eligibility date if you apply in Jan 16 is Jan 18. But when granted they don't backdate the TR to Jan 16 and the PR to Jan 18, it is the date of grant. For citizenship it is any temporary visa so even a tourist visa counts as long as you meet the requirements of citizenship.


 So the earliest I'm likely get PR is about September 2018 (if I apply in January 2018 ) and therefore not likely to be eligible for citizenship before September 2019?

By the time I apply for my TR, I will have been in Australia on a WHV for 21 months (minus six months in England between September 2014-2015). I am aware I can't spend more than 12 months outside Australia in the 4 years before I apply for citizenship.

Thanks for clarifying this. Terminology gets a bit confusing!


----------



## MaxPower

Arabella said:


> So the earliest I'm likely get PR is about September 2018 (if I apply in January 2018 ) and therefore not likely to be eligible for citizenship before September 2019?
> 
> By the time I apply for my TR, I will have been in Australia on a WHV for 21 months (minus six months in England between September 2014-2015). I am aware I can't spend more than 12 months outside Australia in the 4 years before I apply for citizenship.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this. Terminology gets a bit confusing!


Too many dates, makes things confusing, but you are on the right track

Trying to put it more simply

You apply for your Partner Visa in January 2016
You will go onto a Bridging Visa when your current visa expires
You will get your Temp Visa at a guess Jan-July 2017
You can apply for your PR visa in January 2018
You will get your PR Visa at a guess July-Oct 2018
You can apply for your Citizenship 1 year after the granting of your PR (July-Oct 2019)


----------



## Arabella

MaxPower said:


> Too many dates, makes things confusing, but you are on the right track Trying to put it more simply You apply for your Partner Visa in January 2016 You will go onto a Bridging Visa when your current visa expires You will get your Temp Visa at a guess Jan-July 2017 You can apply for your PR visa in January 2018 You will get your PR Visa at a guess July-Oct 2018 You can apply for your Citizenship 1 year after the granting of your PR (July-Oct 2019)


Thanks, that's kinda what I thought too.


----------



## Frenchee

Hey guys, I am not sure to actually understand how my immi account works. (there was no such thing two years ago)

I started a new stage 2 partner visa application, filled up all the pages with personal details etc...and now I am on page 14/20 and they ask all the details about the financial, social .... aspects of the relationship + the development of the relationship since the grant of the visa. 

Is it my statutory declaration? 
Do I have to submit the application to be able to upload all the evidence ? 
Can I submit the application before my elligibility date ? 

I am so confused, I thought I could start an application and upload documents as the application goes, save it anytime and then go back....Not sure how it works


----------



## Mish

Yes those are the questions for the applicant (the sponsor has to upload their stat dec).

You can't upload any documents until you submit the application.

You can submit it before eligibility date but no more than 2 months prior.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> It is [email protected] I would be careful if asking the same question again.


Thanks for your reply Mish  I just really want to get something in writing that's all cause I don't trust those operators at all.

I cannot afford (time wise) to go through what we went through with our first application and have to apply for MRT and what not and wait for another 2 years before being re assessed there. I hope you understand where I'm going with this. Not trying to freak anyone out but I'm over waiting and living a life of uncertainty and not being able to plan our life of having a family with my husband.

Sorry about the rant this process is driving me insane.

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

I know where you are coming from Becky. I was just of the thinking if we reduced the amount of emails etc to them maybe it would help the processing times? Maybe wishful thinking 

I just have my fingers crossed that by the time we apply next year that the processing times have improved....


----------



## Frenchee

ok but it is so tricky cause the next question is to give details about two witnesses and I can't do that until they give me their declaration which won't happen until my eligibily date.... I can't go further in the application then !!! It's nonsense this system


----------



## Mish

You can write who the people will be if you know that already. They don't need to wait until your eligibility date to give you their 888's.

The online system isn't all that different to paper. If you were applying by paper you would need to have all this information before you send it to DIBP. The only difference with online is that it allows you to upload things whenever you want and upload new information when you get it.


----------



## ozozoye

Hi Mish,

I upload almost all the documents in a coloured scanned format but 3/5 of our joint bank statements were only available in B&W so the bank officer certified it with Bank stamp along with their name, date and signature. I uploaded it into my supported documents, but does it have to be certified by JP only ?? 

If yes, would JP be agreed to certify a B&W copy ??


----------



## annna

Hi there,

i'm on my 820 visa at the moment. Already applied online for 801. 

So now I'm planning to go overseas to visit my family for a few weeks. What would happen, if i leave Australia on my 820 visa and while i'm gone 801 would be granted?
Would that cause me any troubles at the airport when i return back to Australia??


----------



## Frenchee

No you can be anywhere in the world when the 801 is granted


----------



## annna

Frenchee said:


> No you can be anywhere in the world when the 801 is granted


 Thank you! That's great news


----------



## Mish

ozozoye said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> I upload almost all the documents in a coloured scanned format but 3/5 of our joint bank statements were only available in B&W so the bank officer certified it with Bank stamp along with their name, date and signature. I uploaded it into my supported documents, but does it have to be certified by JP only ??
> 
> If yes, would JP be agreed to certify a B&W copy ??


I would assume an official stamp from the bank would be enough.


----------



## Frenchee

Just wondering, we have to provide evidence from the 820 application (2 years) or from the date the visa was granted ?


----------



## rheia

Frenchee said:


> Just wondering, we have to provide evidence from the 820 application (2 years) or from the date the visa was granted ?


From the date the visa was granted 

On the checklist for the permanent partner visa it states
"Evidence to demonstrate that your relationship is genuine and continuing since the grant of your temporary partner visa."


----------



## Frenchee

Thank you...those checklists are making me so confused sometimes the information is the same for 820 and 801.
Anyway that's good news, it's 7 months that I don't have to cover!!!


----------



## rheia

Frenchee said:


> Thank you...those checklists are making me so confused sometimes the information is the same for 820 and 801.
> Anyway that's good news, it's 7 months that I don't have to cover!!!


I know!
Silly me only discovered that after I already collected 9 months of evidence from before the grant...


----------



## Mish

rheia said:


> I know!
> Silly me only discovered that after I already collected 9 months of evidence from before the grant...


Lucky you. My husband was on a PMV before 820 so was granted fast so we need to provide almost 2 years of evidence.


----------



## 18302

Hi all

My wife is on 820 and has applied for 801 (eligible earlier this year), we applied online and with this backlog who knows how long it's going to take.

Anyway she's now pregnant and we want to notify immigration, what is the best way to do this? We have a letter from the Ultrasound she had recently that has all the details on it... I was thinking maybe a form 1022 (change of circumstances) but don't know if that's really needed.. what is the best way to notify them, has anyone done this in the past?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

I would just upload it as additional evidence as it isn't really change of circumstances.


----------



## 18302

Thanks Mish


----------



## Dolly

Hi 
Hope everyone is in good spirits

I was eligible for second stage processing on 6 June 2015 . I received a notification from Brisbane office around one month prior to this date . So I filled out the online application and submitted in on 24 May 2015 with all the required documents.

I was wondering what is happening with applicants with similar time frame. It has been 4 months and no news this side . I am feeling bit nervous .

Thanks so much


----------



## Melb

Same here dolly.

I am also June applicant 801, online for 2nd stage. No contact till now.

My case is so so simple, I can't belive why so long even for me.

Thank you so much


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello guys,

What is the current processing time for providing grants for Subclass 100 (Permanent Visa) ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 13. What are the current trends / timelines for Subclass 100 Visa

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## LittleOne

Quick question...I am just getting some forms filled out for my police check from Canada for my 820 app....do I have to do this all over again for the 801?? Or just an Australian police check then (I am onshore and won't be back in Canada for some time). I hope I don't have to pay for this a second time  It's way costlier than doing the Australian one! And...if I do have to do the Aussie one, do I have to do finger prints at the police station here for it??


----------



## 18302

Once you apply for 801 you only have to provide the Australian police check unless you've been outside of Australia for 12 months or more since applying. No finger prints are required. The Canadian police check is just because you have come from another country so they need to check your history. Once here it's all local.

Relax


----------



## LittleOne

BonezAU said:


> Once you apply for 801 you only have to provide the Australian police check unless you've been outside of Australia for 12 months or more since applying. No finger prints are required. The Canadian police check is just because you have come from another country so they need to check your history. Once here it's all local.
> 
> Relax [/QUOTE
> Wonderful, one less hassle for me! Will my sponsor have to submit a second police check? He had to submit one this time around (for the 820) as I have children...


----------



## 18302

I am not 100% sure but because there are children involved he will likely have to submit a 2nd AFP check. We have no kids (but a bub on the way!) and my wife has applied for subclass 300 (PMV), 820 and now 801 and from memory I wasn't asked to provide a police check at any stage. My memory is a bit rusty, it may have been required for the 300 but I forget now to be honest.


----------



## rheia

Hello lovely people,

We submitted our 100 application (the initial question-y bit) a few days ago, then realised how the upload process works & are now restructuring our documents to fit into the available categories (paper-application first time round so all a bit new to us).

My question: I can't see an obvious document/evidence upload category to put the sponsor's statutory declaration - the one with all the financial/household/etc questions - in. The step guide I got sent only says "Scan & upload a stat dec from your sponsor". 

I'd appreciate your help on this!


----------



## Oz4Pom

Dolly, we submitted end of April... still havent heard a peep.

Depressing.


----------



## Mish

Hi Rheia
If you can't find a category just put it in the best place. If you are worried you can put a coverletter that lists everything you have uploaded.


----------



## willkrischur

rheia said:


> Hello lovely people,
> 
> We submitted our 100 application (the initial question-y bit) a few days ago, then realised how the upload process works & are now restructuring our documents to fit into the available categories (paper-application first time round so all a bit new to us).
> 
> My question: I can't see an obvious document/evidence upload category to put the sponsor's statutory declaration - the one with all the financial/household/etc questions - in. The step guide I got sent only says "Scan & upload a stat dec from your sponsor".
> 
> I'd appreciate your help on this!


When you (applicant) "attach document" you should be "Person 1" on the applicant list, and if there are no other dependents, your sponsor should be "Person 2". The sponsor stat dec is lodged under the category "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and subcategory "Statutory Declaration".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dolly

Hello Everyone 

Wanted to share good news with all of you. Got my 100 visa . Today checked my immi account casually and there it said application finalised . Mail had come 4 days back but went it some random folder bcoz its auto generated . Still looks unbelievable.

All the best for your applications . Keep your spirits high , things are surely moving.


----------



## Becky26

Dolly said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Wanted to share good news with all of you. Got my 100 visa . Today checked my immi account casually and there it said application finalised . Mail had come 4 days back but went it some random folder bcoz its auto generated . Still looks unbelievable.
> 
> All the best for your applications . Keep your spirits high , things are surely moving.


OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS DOLLY!!! 
What a wonderful news!! Thanks so much for sharing the good news with us 

Could you please share your visa timeline with us, would be of great help.
Wish you a blessed life with your partner in Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Dolly said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Wanted to share good news with all of you. Got my 100 visa . Today checked my immi account casually and there it said application finalised . Mail had come 4 days back but went it some random folder bcoz its auto generated . Still looks unbelievable.
> 
> All the best for your applications . Keep your spirits high , things are surely moving.


Congrats!! 4 months is impressive . Fo you mind telling us what country you are from and if you applied via paper or online?


----------



## Dolly

For Reference 

Applied 309: Australian High Commission, New Delhi
Application Received by AHC: June 06,2013
Case Officer Allocation: Sep 8, 2013
Visa Grant Date: December 13, 2013
Subclass 100 Submission: May 24, 2015
Grant 100 : Oct 8 , 2015

Hope this information helps people in waiting


----------



## Dolly

309 - Offshore , paper application from India 
100 - Onshore /online application


----------



## Mish

Almost 5 months is great from India!! We have someone from the UK waiting longer than that.

Do you mind sharing what docs you provided or anything else that may help those that have been waiting.


----------



## Becky26

Dolly said:


> For Reference
> 
> Applied 309: Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> Application Received by AHC: June 06,2013
> Case Officer Allocation: Sep 8, 2013
> Visa Grant Date: December 13, 2013
> Subclass 100 Submission: May 24, 2015
> Grant 100 : Oct 8 , 2015
> 
> Hope this information helps people in waiting


Thank you so much for your response and is much appreciated. Your good news has given me hope for our application. 
If there is a sequence to how the applications are being processed, DIBP is on June 2015 eligibility then. Fingers crossed and praying that this is true.

Can you please share the history/background of your relationship and the type of documents you provided?
Thanks again for your help. Time to celebrate now!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dolly

Our was long relationship even before we got married . College sweethearts 
For the same reason we had lot of common friends. We knew each others families well in advance . For the 309 application we had put in our story , college passing out certificate showing same course and passing year . Our transcripts of being in touch constantly like phone calls , skypee calls . Lots of pictures of get together's from time to time . And than marriage certificate and ceremony pictures .We also shared pics from Facebook , testimonials from friends .

For 100 , it was again lots of docs from the time we have been living together in Australia . Rentals agreements , utility bills , travel documents , joint insurance for car , money spent for each others items , Pictures of occasion celebrated together , Facebook pictures n posts , declaration from friends . We also got blessed with bub this year . Documents related to birth of our child , medicare , carer certificates etc.

We tried to be thorough and make the application as much decision ready as possible. Hope this helps


----------



## Becky26

Dolly said:


> Our was long relationship even before we got married . College sweethearts
> For the same reason we had lot of common friends. We knew each others families well in advance . For the 309 application we had put in our story , college passing out certificate showing same course and passing year . Our transcripts of being in touch constantly like phone calls , skypee calls . Lots of pictures of get together's from time to time . And than marriage certificate and ceremony pictures .We also shared pics from Facebook , testimonials from friends .
> 
> For 100 , it was again lots of docs from the time we have been living together in Australia . Rentals agreements , utility bills , travel documents , joint insurance for car , money spent for each others items , Pictures of occasion celebrated together , Facebook pictures n posts , declaration from friends . We also got blessed with bub this year . Documents related to birth of our child , medicare , carer certificates etc.
> 
> We tried to be thorough and make the application as much decision ready as possible. Hope this helps


Thanks so much for sharing your story with us Dolly  Congratulations on the bub. Double good news in that case!! 
Hoping for good news with our application as well.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Melb

Hi dolly

Congratulations.

Pls share how your was contacted ....any phone call. I am June applicant ...immigration is telling 12 to 15 months. I am in 4th months ..haven't heard a single Call from immigration.

Kindly share how you was contacted from immigration.it will help us lot. seems may June applicant are getting reply.

thanks 
Melb



Melb said:


> Same here dolly.
> 
> I am also June applicant 801, online for 2nd stage. No contact till now.
> 
> My case is so so simple, I can't belive why so long even for me.
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## Dolly

No contact for 100 stage . Directly recieved the Grant letter.

For 309 ,CO had sent first mail asking for medicals . For any queries subsequently CO was in touch over phone and emails with both me and my partner . Once I needed a clarification , so I dropped a email requesting a call back which I got almost instantly.

I understand your pain , may be different categories have different workload . I am hoping if your case is straightforward , it will be finalised as soon a CO gets assigned . So should not be very long wait .

P.S : Thanks so much for wishes everyone


----------



## Melb

Hi dolly

Thanks for ur lovely message.

HOPE 801 APPLICANTS WILL ALSO START GETTING SOME REPLY.

I belive 100 and 801 both should have same processing time.

Thank u dolly once again for ur reply.

Melb


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> I belive 100 and 801 both should have same processing time.


Don't we all!! Or at least be bulked together since they have the same criteria. Or even like the 820 where you apply to your local DIBP office in Australia (not sure how that would work for those overseas).


----------



## CandyCrush

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread, anybody know how long will it take to process 2nd stage of partner visa after the file is open? All the necessary documents were submitted on the same day.

I could see some of the member were in the Expat thread where processing time for AHC Delhi partner visa was maintained Google spreadsheet, do we have anytime similar for this stage too?

My details:

Applied 309: 14th Oct 2013, AHC New Delhi
Visa grant: 30th May 2014
File open for 2nd stage: 22nd Sept 2015


----------



## Mish

Your eligibility date is today - that is way too soon to be expecting a grant. One from India was granted recently at around 5 months after eligibility date.

Remember that the time starts from your eligibility date.


----------



## Becky26

Yeah, CandyCrush! Your are eligible to apply today so I'd suggest to prepare yourself for a bit of waiting. There seems to be a bit of back log and I'd apply and sit tight for a few months before hearing anything from DIBP
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rheia

Hello everybody 

Thanks for all your help. All set to upload the 100 documents!

One more question:
I am aware that that we will be able to continue uploading evidence even after our eligibility date. Now, I have everything together that I want to submit but should I continue to upload evidence as it comes through? (e.g. new bills, correspondence, rental agreement)
Just because I can does it mean I should?

This is a concern for me as I am very close to the total number of documents threshold with my current evidence and uploading more evidence over the 6-8 months waiting period might not be practical / possible.

Or will additional evidence be requested if necessary when the visa is actually being finalised?

P.S.: Our first stage was paper-based, so didn't have this problem. Once it was sent off, it was gone


----------



## Ladyjane

azeeza said:


> Hi Mallory
> 
> hmmm i got the letter and forms for the 2nd stage visa application about 3 weeks prior to the end of my 2nd year. the informtion required was fairly simple they needed:
> 
> 1. police check
> (you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will recieve the police clearacnce certificate within 10 working days. you can do this in advance if you wish. isugeest you do one for you and one for your partner as sometimes thet request for your partner as well.
> 
> 2.copies of documents that may have changed since eg. marriage certificate, passport etc.
> 
> 3. statutory declarartions by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)
> 
> 4. form 80 character assesment form (DIAC will send you this form )
> 
> 5. if you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate
> 
> 6. 2 statutory declarartions from friends and family to prove your relationoship is genuine
> 
> 7. all proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.
> 
> 8. All documents have to be signed and certified infront of a justice of peace
> 
> you send in all these documents and you wait for a case worker to call you. i have sent in my forms and is currently waiting for the case worker to contact me, that is why i am intrested in other peoples experience so i may know what to expect.
> 
> hope the info above helps you mallory


*** Hi Azeeza, just a quick question please. How did you receive the request for additional info for 2nd stage processing? Is it via email or post? Thanks.


----------



## CandyCrush

Has anybody has tried this way as mine and noticed any changes to the processing time? 

Prior immigration asking further documents in late September 2015 (I think it was just a standard system-generated email), I did open an online application with the application ID (same as subclass 309) two months prior. They did ask for the additional documents at that time and was submitted two weeks later. The status remains application received. Checked with them if I need to submit any additional documents they informed not to worry if all the circumstances are same.


----------



## Dolly

CandyCrush said:


> Prior immigration asking further documents in late September 2015 (I think it was just a standard system-generated email), I did open an online application with the application ID (same as subclass 309) two months prior.


I had tried opening an application 2 months prior which is allowed before the eligibility date , even when no communication had come from DIBP . Application id /case id/ grant no etc mentioned in grant of 309 did not work . Mine 309 was paper application .

Later when I received email from DIBP with a new application id number , I used it to continue the application.

So cant comment on if it makes any difference to processing times .
But what they mention is case is only considered from the date of eligibility. No points for pro-activeness


----------



## rifat

hi everyone.. i need help... does anyone's known travelling from delhi to aus on 4th november by malasiyan airline? actually my mother is travelling for the first time and she is illitrate and cant understand where to go... just need someone to assist her from departure gate till malasiyan airline counter from where she will get wheelchair assistance... pls help.. i am very much worried... 
regards


----------



## Dolly

Hey Rifat ... dont worry ....your mother will be fine .

I am assuming your Mother speaks Hindi , she can easily ask for guidance from Airport staff. From her ticket anybody should be able to tell her the counter number where she needs to go.

Make her familiar with the Malaysian airline symbol .She can recognize their counters from the symbol and check with staff if she is in right lane.

To make things more easy for her, even while transit in Malaysia write Notes for her in English stating clearly her source n destination which she can show to anyone n ask for her help .

Also make her aware about the process which is followed at the airport , steps like check in first than security , custom etc. Just by observing people around, she will comfortably know what to expect next .

Just my few points . Wishing a safe journey for your mom.


----------



## rifat

Dolly said:


> Hey Rifat ... dont worry ....your mother will be fine . I am assuming your Mother speaks Hindi , she can easily ask for guidance from Airport staff. From her ticket anybody should be able to tell her the counter number where she needs to go. Make her familiar with the Malaysian airline symbol .She can recognize their counters from the symbol and check with staff if she is in right lane. To make things more easy for her, even while transit in Malaysia write Notes for her in English stating clearly her source n destination which she can show to anyone n ask for her help . Also make her aware about the process which is followed at the airport , steps like check in first than security , custom etc. Just by observing people around, she will comfortably know what to expect next . Just my few points . Wishing a safe journey for your mom.


 thank you very much dolly


----------



## Becky26

Hello everyone!

Hope the weekend was good for all 
Had a question about interviews as many are being asked to attend one.

I was face to face interviewed during our 309 visa application. My husband too was phone interviewed by the case officer. 

My interview was a nightmare as both the officers were trying to convince me that my relationship with my husband wasn't genuine 
Just wondering if anyone can share their experience of they have been interviewed twice or what were the chances of being interviewed again for the subclass 100.

Thanks for your help. Have a nice week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Hi Becky 
I haven't seen anyone asked for an interview at 100/801 that had one at 309/820 stage.

I do believe that there may be a couple waiting for their 801 that had an interview at 820.

Unfortunately there is no guarantee that you won't get called for an interview if you had one at TR stage. 

One would think you would only be called if they had doubts you were ongoing.

My guess is that we are seeing more interviews at 801 because it is rare to have an interview at 820 stage.

I guess time will tell if they do a second interview.

Try and relax you have alot of evidence and DIBP will see that


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Hi Becky
> I haven't seen anyone asked for an interview at 100/801 that had one at 309/820 stage.
> 
> I do believe that there may be a couple waiting for their 801 that had an interview at 820.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no guarantee that you won't get called for an interview if you had one at TR stage.
> 
> One would think you would only be called if they had doubts you were ongoing.
> 
> My guess is that we are seeing more interviews at 801 because it is rare to have an interview at 820 stage.
> 
> I guess time will tell if they do a second interview.
> 
> Try and relax you have alot of evidence and DIBP will see that


Hey Mish,

Thanks for your reply. Appreciate your help.
I hope we don't have to go through interview again I freak out even when there is nothing to freak out about :roll eyes:
Time will tell for sure. Will keep everyone updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Frenchee

hey guys, 

Does anyone know if it is okay to use the same naati translation as the ones used in the first stage?
I can't find any info, it is not precised anywhere if there is an expiry date for those


----------



## Mish

What is the translation for? You only need passport for the ID.


----------



## Frenchee

I was gonna provide french birth certificate and ID, as they ask to give as much proof of ID as possible


----------



## Johnykitong

*Permanent Visa 100 Granted*

Hi All,

I just want to share that my Partner Visa 100 got granted today. This forum has helped me a lot all through out the process. I just want to thank the Admins and fellow visa applicants in this page. It would be harder for me without this page. Again, thank you for all the help and I hope for the best to everyone!

Here is my timeline:
Partner Visa 309 Lodged: April 2013
Partner Visa 309 Granted: December 2013
Arrived in Australia: January 2014
Partner Visa 100 Lodged: August 2015
Partner Visa 100 Granted: October 2015


----------



## Mish

Frenchee said:


> I was gonna provide french birth certificate and ID, as they ask to give as much proof of ID as possible


Most only provide the passport since the birth certificate was provided at TR stage.


----------



## Becky26

Johnykitong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that my Partner Visa 100 got granted today. This forum has helped me a lot all through out the process. I just want to thank the Admins and fellow visa applicants in this page. It would be harder for me without this page. Again, thank you for all the help and I hope for the best to everyone!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Partner Visa 309 Lodged: April 2013
> Partner Visa 309 Granted: December 2013
> Arrived in Australia: January 2014
> Partner Visa 100 Lodged: August 2015
> Partner Visa 100 Granted: October 2015


CONGRATULATIONS Johnykitong!!!!! 
That is such a wonderful news. Wish you a happy life with your family in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Could you please advise us of your eligibility date, I applied for the subclass 100 in Aug 2015 as well but my eligibility date was July 22, 2015.
Look forward to your reply. Congratulations again!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Johnykitong

Becky26 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Johnykitong!!!!!
> That is such a wonderful news. Wish you a happy life with your family in Australia
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
> 
> Could you please advise us of your eligibility date, I applied for the subclass 100 in Aug 2015 as well but my eligibility date was July 22, 2015.
> Look forward to your reply. Congratulations again!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thank you!

My eligibility date was April 2015. But I lodged my subclass 100 in August 2015. So I was 4 months late in applying. I was really shocked when I saw the email grant this afternoon. But thanks be to God.

I am sure yours is next in line. Just keep praying and God will do the rest. I am hoping for the best!


----------



## Becky26

Johnykitong said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> My eligibility date was April 2015. But I lodged my subclass 100 in August 2015. So I was 4 months late in applying. I was really shocked when I saw the email grant this afternoon. But thanks be to God.
> 
> I am sure yours is next in line. Just keep praying and God will do the rest. I am hoping for the best!


Thanks for the quick reply Johnykitong 
I just wanted to know your eligibility date because cause I'm guessing the applications get assessed based on the eligibility date or this is what the applicants are told. So wanted to know what month applications were being processed at the moment.

Thanks for your kind words and good wishes, I hope for a timely grant too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rifat

Johnykitong said:


> Hi All, I just want to share that my Partner Visa 100 got granted today. This forum has helped me a lot all through out the process. I just want to thank the Admins and fellow visa applicants in this page. It would be harder for me without this page. Again, thank you for all the help and I hope for the best to everyone! Here is my timeline: Partner Visa 309 Lodged: April 2013 Partner Visa 309 Granted: December 2013 Arrived in Australia: January 2014 Partner Visa 100 Lodged: August 2015 Partner Visa 100 Granted: October 2015


 congratulation for your grant.. can you please tell how did you apply paper file or online??? and please tell exact dates... 
regards


----------



## chu

Hi everyone,
Not sure if this is the right thread but maybe someone can help. I have submitted my application to register our relationship about a month ago and are about to request the certificate. I am in QLD. There is a separate form to submit (and fee to pay) to obtain the certificate. I am guessing I need a certificate to enclose in my permanent visa application?? I have not received any mail or email saying that they have received my request and it's being processed.
Anyone else has any advice? Not sure how it works in other states. Did you provide the certificate when you applied for your PR?


----------



## sabrina25

*801 Processing time - Away*

Hey Guys,

I am reading a lot of info and I am stressing out about this processing time as everyone I suppose.. I sent an email to the Immi and apparently the processing is between 12 to 15 months for 801.

I have already submitted my application for 801 (eligibility date was on the 13th of July 2015), but I left Aus this week for personal reasons and will be back in a while whereas my partner is still in Aus.
We are still in a relationship etc, but do you think that the fact to be offshore may lead to a refusal from the immi? 
If there is anyone is this case, please let me know!! Thank you!


----------



## panda

sabrina25 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am reading a lot of info and I am stressing out about this processing time as everyone I suppose.. I sent an email to the Immi and apparently the processing is between 12 to 15 months for 801.
> 
> I have already submitted my application for 801 (eligibility date was on the 13th of July 2015), but I left Aus this week for personal reasons and will be back in a while whereas my partner is still in Aus.
> We are still in a relationship etc, but do you think that the fact to be offshore may lead to a refusal from the immi?
> If there is anyone is this case, please let me know!! Thank you!


Of course NOT, as long as you maintain contact while you are away.


----------



## sabrina25

panda said:


> Of course NOT, as long as you maintain contact while you are away.


Thank you for your answer, but I am asking because I will be away for at least 6 months, (As I could not find any job in Australia without the PR, I figured that there was no point to sit at home waiting desperately to get it)
and different persons from the immi that I spoke with, told me different versions...


----------



## panda

sabrina25 said:


> Thank you for your answer, but I am asking because I will be away for at least 6 months, (As I could not find any job in Australia without the PR, I figured that there was no point to sit at home waiting desperately to get it)
> and different persons from the immi that I spoke with, told me different versions...


I know how you feel, I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## Mish

sabrina25 said:


> Thank you for your answer, but I am asking because I will be away for at least 6 months, (As I could not find any job in Australia without the PR, I figured that there was no point to sit at home waiting desperately to get it)
> and different persons from the immi that I spoke with, told me different versions...


You never ask immigration for advice - the operators are not case officers they are call centre staff and are not trained to give advice.

The question would be asked why you have gone overseas. If you are working overseas then they may question your need for a visa especially that your partner is not with you. They will probably ask for evidence of contact while apart as well to make sure you are still genuine etc.

DIBP are cracking down and the Australian borders are as tight as they have ever been.


----------



## rheia

chu said:


> Hi everyone,
> Not sure if this is the right thread but maybe someone can help. I have submitted my application to register our relationship about a month ago and are about to request the certificate. I am in QLD. There is a separate form to submit (and fee to pay) to obtain the certificate. I am guessing I need a certificate to enclose in my permanent visa application?? I have not received any mail or email saying that they have received my request and it's being processed.
> Anyone else has any advice? Not sure how it works in other states. Did you provide the certificate when you applied for your PR?


Hi there,
We got our relationship registered in QLD a few months back and this is how it works: you basically don't get a notification at all that your relationship has been registered. You just assume it has worked 
We were only 100% sure it had after we sent off the second form requesting the certificate and got it sent to us. This certificate is what we scanned and submitted as part of our application.


----------



## ozozoye




----------



## chu

rheia said:


> Hi there,
> We got our relationship registered in QLD a few months back and this is how it works: you basically don't get a notification at all that your relationship has been registered. You just assume it has worked
> We were only 100% sure it had after we sent off the second form requesting the certificate and got it sent to us. This certificate is what we scanned and submitted as part of our application.


Thanks Rheia


----------



## ozozoye

Hi All,

I wish to inform everyone that my visa Subclass 100 has been granted today. As I worried about delay in processing, but Such a relief now. Thank you for being patient with my silly enquiries. Wish you all the best ahead


----------



## rifat

ozozoye said:


> Hi All, I wish to inform everyone that my visa Subclass 100 has been granted today. As I worried about delay in processing, but Such a relief now. Thank you for being patient with my silly enquiries. Wish you all the best ahead


 congrats... can you please share your timeline?
regards


----------



## Becky26

ozozoye said:


> Hi All, I wish to inform everyone that my visa Subclass 100 has been granted today. As I worried about delay in processing, but Such a relief now. Thank you for being patient with my silly enquiries. Wish you all the best ahead


Congratulations ozozoye!!!! 
Wish you a happy life in Australia with your family! Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Could you please also share your timeline, as it will be helpful to many others waiting for their visa.
Thanks for your help and congratulations again! 
Have a great weekend celebrating 

Best Wishes,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## ozozoye

Dear Becky & Rifat,

Thank you for your warm wishes�� It is now a celebrating weekend for me, hopefully it will be yours soon.

Applcation lodged (India): 18 June 2013
Visa Grant 309: 4 Feb 2014
Eligibility Date : 18 June 2015
Subclass 100 Submission online: 18 June 2015
Visa Grant: 23 Oct 2015

I dint provide much evidence like everybody else did. Then I saw this thread and got worried. Apart from salary/mortgage a/c and utility bills we did not have anything under joint name. But I provided the pictures with each other families. 

Hope this helps.

������


----------



## Becky26

ozozoye said:


> Dear Becky & Rifat,
> 
> Thank you for your warm wishes�� It is now a celebrating weekend for me, hopefully it will be yours soon.
> 
> Applcation lodged (India): 18 June 2013
> Visa Grant 309: 4 Feb 2014
> Eligibility Date : 18 June 2015
> Subclass 100 Submission online: 18 June 2015
> Visa Grant: 23 Oct 2015
> 
> ������


Hey ozozoye,

Thanks so much for your reply. Appreciate your time. From what I can remember someone else not too long ago who got their application approved from India fairly quickly.
All I can say is quick approvals like yours are a ray of hope for myself and many others who are waiting.
Have a great weekend!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ozozoye

Becky26 said:


> Hey ozozoye,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. Appreciate your time. From what I can remember someone else not too long ago who got their application approved from India fairly quickly.
> All I can say is quick approvals like yours are a ray of hope for myself and many others who are waiting.
> Have a great weekend!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yes, last year my friend got it approved in just 7 days.

Don't worry, who knows you may receive a grant letter notification within few minutes 
Have a great weekend


----------



## Mish

ozozoye said:


> Dear Becky & Rifat,
> 
> Thank you for your warm wishes�� It is now a celebrating weekend for me, hopefully it will be yours soon.
> 
> Applcation lodged (India): 18 June 2013
> Visa Grant 309: 4 Feb 2014
> Eligibility Date : 18 June 2015
> Subclass 100 Submission online: 18 June 2015
> Visa Grant: 23 Oct 2015
> 
> I dint provide much evidence like everybody else did. Then I saw this thread and got worried. Apart from salary/mortgage a/c and utility bills we did not have anything under joint name. But I provided the pictures with each other families.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ������


I think a joint mortgage makes all the difference in the world


----------



## ozozoye

Mish said:


> I think a joint mortgage makes all the difference in the world


 Hahah I guess so. Now hardest thing is to pay back


----------



## Becky26

ozozoye said:


> Yes, last year my friend got it approved in just 7 days.
> 
> Don't worry, who knows you may receive a grant letter notification within few minutes
> Have a great weekend


Thanks a lot for your kind words. Much appreciated.

@Mish- We don't have a mortgage, we live in an apartment with both of our names on the lease and the rent is paid from our joint bank account like every other expense.

Still hoping for the best.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> @Mish- We don't have a mortgage, we live in an apartment with both of our names on the lease and the rent is paid from our joint bank account like every other expense.


I was meaning he didn't have to worry about the single accounts as he had a joint mortgage.

We don't have a joint lease or joint mortgage as I got the mortgage like 5 years prior. We haven't changed it as will need to pay fees to change the name.

You will be right Becky. I would imagine based on these time frames maybe another couple of months and you will hear something.


----------



## ryuzaki

Hello everyone,
I'm pleased to announce that my wife was granted partner visa (subclass 100) yesterday. I applied on 3rd of July and visa was granted on 23rd of October. Case officer did not request any additional document at all. I guessed I submitted like a lot of things and uploaded them in the wrong categories. But eventually I realised and re-uploaded every evidence in the right category. 

Anyway, I can now rest easy, and we'll be celebrating this soon with either big dinner or BBQ!

YAY!!!!!  Good luck to those who are still waiting. I hope you hear from the immi soon.


----------



## rifat

ryuzaki said:


> Hello everyone, I'm pleased to announce that my wife was granted partner visa (subclass 100) yesterday. I applied on 3rd of July and visa was granted on 23rd of October. Case officer did not request any additional document at all. I guessed I submitted like a lot of things and uploaded them in the wrong categories. But eventually I realised and re-uploaded every evidence in the right category. Anyway, I can now rest easy, and we'll be celebrating this soon with either big dinner or BBQ! YAY!!!!!  Good luck to those who are still waiting. I hope you hear from the immi soon.


congrats... can you please when your wife was eligible?


----------



## ryuzaki

rifat said:


> congrats... can you please when your wife was eligible?


Well, at first, she was granted visa subclass 309 (she was offshore) in February 2013. I think we waited like almost 5 months to get that due to case officer asking additional documents. And then she came and stayed here in Australia and 2 years later, she was eligible to apply for Subclass 100 in February 2015.

We didn't know at that time that she was eligible in February and also we didn't know it was possible to apply for the 2nd stage online. I thought we had to wait for Immigration to send a letter telling us she was eligible. Then in June, we sent an email to immigration about it and then their reply was that she could apply for the 2nd stage.

Then we submitted the application for 2nd stage online on the 3rd of July. We waited and we waited. 3 months 20 days later, she was granted subclass 100 visa.

Oh, fyi, she's an Indonesian and came from Indonesia.  
You wouldn't believe how much suffering we went through this process. The Immi even lost my paperwork at one point and i paid a lot for damn registered postage to the AUS Embassy in Indonesia. Let this be the last time I sponsor someone to Australia.


----------



## jajp23

Hi!

We are now in the process of compiling the documents for my husband's PR visa from subclass 309. Actually we're more than 1 year overdue (eligible 5 July 2014) on this process as we're very busy since our daughter was born in Nov2013.

I started backreading but because we don't have home broadband (no ports available in our area), I can't read a lot so I will just ask my questions.

1. Documents aside from passports, what other docs need to be certified by JP if applying online?
2. Original scanned documents such as baby birth certificate, husband's birth cert, lease agreements, need to be certified?
3. Electronic copies of bank statements, bills, credit cards - need to be certified?
4. Screen shots of tax return, medicare, centrelink, superannuation with beneficiaries/ declaring me as wife - need to be certified?
5. Shared acquisitions ie coach, washer etc - do we need to show the receipt? How to prove that its shared purchase?
6. Email on Pre-approved home loan application - can we include this as evidence?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

1/ ID documents only need to be certified it isn't a colour scan of the orginal
2/ Same as above ... only if you don't colour scan the original
3/ colour scan or use the PDF they give you
4/ No
5/ The receipt will show it is a joint purchase ie. In both your names
6/ Sure you can.


----------



## Bamborabi

Any updates Guys ? Looks like they have started giving grants to folks who applied in mid/late June & early July.


----------



## 18302

Bamborabi said:


> Any updates Guys ? Looks like they have started giving grants to folks who applied in mid/late June & early July.


2014 or 2015?


----------



## Bamborabi

2015 , I am referring mostly to folks who submitted their Subclass 100 Visa details.


----------



## Becky26

My eligibility date was July 22, 2015. Still no contact from DIBP hoping for a grant without having to wait for ages.


----------



## Bamborabi

Becky26 said:


> My eligibility date was July 22, 2015. Still no contact from DIBP hoping for a grant without having to wait for ages.


G'day Ms Becky,

My eligibility date was July 12th , 2015. I have observed that the recent trend for 100 visa grants is that folks are getting their Visa granted in Approx 4-5 months. The last few folks registered in this forum have got it in 4 months. I also hoping that we get it soon without having to wait for ages. Just getting a bit anxious, my gut feeling is that in the next couple of weeks something may happen.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> G'day Ms Becky,
> 
> My eligibility date was *July 12th , 2015*. I have observed that the recent trend for 100 visa grants is that folks are getting their Visa granted in Approx 4-5 months. The last few folks registered in this forum have got it in 4 months. I also hoping that we get it soon without having to wait for ages. Just getting a bit anxious, my gut feeling is that in the next couple of weeks something may happen.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Your's is 10 days before mine, keep me updated with your application. Hoping and praying for the time frame not to increase by the time its your and my turn to get processed. 
And I'm feeling anxious too. I check my VEVO pretty much everyday. I've got the VEVO app on my phone and every morning I check it. Hoping for good news.

Here's to hoping I guess. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bamborabi,
> 
> Your's is 10 days before mine, keep me updated with your application. Hoping and praying for the time frame not to increase by the time its your and my turn to get processed.
> And I'm feeling anxious too. I check my VEVO pretty much everyday. I've got the VEVO app on my phone and every morning I check it. Hoping for good news.
> 
> Here's to hoping I guess. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sure, will let you know how it goes. Lets keep in touch on the forum. Our application dates are separated by just 10 days, so we should be getting it around the same time.

Lets be in touch .

Thanks & Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Deepthi

*Hello*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, found this when I was doing some search for the 100 visa processing times.

I understand from previous posts that the processing priority is based on your eligibility date and not really on the date you submitted. Is that true?

I had applied for my partner visa first stage from India on Aug 6, 2013 and got it granted in March 2014. Does that make my eligibility date as Aug 6, 2015? But when I checked using the Immigration online calculator I was eligible to apply, so I actually submitted my application on June 20, 2015. But I guess it still depends on my eligibility date. Please let me know if my understanding is correct. Thanks in advance.

@Becky: I think we have interacted earlier in a similar forum when we were waiting for the visa approval from India.  Am pretty sure you are the same person. Hope you remember me. 

Regards,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

Deepthi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, found this when I was doing some search for the 100 visa processing times.
> 
> I understand from previous posts that the processing priority is based on your eligibility date and not really on the date you submitted. Is that true?
> 
> I had applied for my partner visa first stage from India on Aug 6, 2013 and got it granted in March 2014. Does that make my eligibility date as Aug 6, 2015? But when I checked using the Immigration online calculator I was eligible to apply, so I actually submitted my application on June 20, 2015. But I guess it still depends on my eligibility date. Please let me know if my understanding is correct. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Becky: I think we have interacted earlier in a similar forum when we were waiting for the visa approval from India.  Am pretty sure you are the same person. Hope you remember me.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Hi Deepthi,

I think I remember you 
So your eligibility date is 2 years from the date of your initial application, in your case it'll be August 06.
Having said that you can still submit your application 2 months in advance from your actual eligibility date. If that makes sense.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Deepthi

Thanks Becky. Good to hear from you.  I hope to hear some good news in Nov. One of my job applications requires me to be a permanent resident of Australia, therefore am waiting for this eagerly. 

I guess your eligibility is 2 weeks before mine. Please do keep us posted when you receive it as well. 

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hi Deepthi,
> 
> I think I remember you
> So your eligibility date is 2 years from the date of your initial application, in your case it'll be August 06.
> Having said that you can still submit your application 2 months in advance from your actual eligibility date. If that makes sense.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

Deepthi said:


> Thanks Becky. Good to hear from you.  I hope to hear some good news in Nov. One of my job applications requires me to be a permanent resident of Australia, therefore am waiting for this eagerly.
> 
> I guess your eligibility is 2 weeks before mine. Please do keep us posted when you receive it as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hello Ms Deepthi,

I am in the same boat as you are in, most job applications here require PR and had trouble convincing the HR for my last job offer which slipped from my hands. Hoping all goes well and everything falls in place for all of us, this visa thingy has turned my world upside down. Let us also keep in touch in the forum.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Deepthi

Hello Bamborabi!

Thanks for your reply.  I am sorry to hear about your job offer. I worked for a six month contract on my partner visa prior to this. Now looking out again and as I said one of the my current job application (which has progressed) requires me to be a PR. If it goes well, I was hopping to convince the HR that the work eligibility is same as PR for partner visa. But not sure about it. 

Hopefully we will all hear some good news soon. Will keep you posted.

Regards,
Deepthi



Bamborabi said:


> Hello Ms Deepthi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are in, most job applications here require PR and had trouble convincing the HR for my last job offer which slipped from my hands. Hoping all goes well and everything falls in place for all of us, this visa thingy has turned my world upside down. Let us also keep in touch in the forum.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Deepthi said:


> Thanks Becky. Good to hear from you.  I hope to hear some good news in Nov. One of my job applications requires me to be a permanent resident of Australia, therefore am waiting for this eagerly.
> 
> I guess your eligibility is 2 weeks before mine. Please do keep us posted when you receive it as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


No worries! Same here. And I understand what you you mean I am experiencing the same issues. But I was lucky to find work who didn't care about PR and is a good stable job.

I sure will keep you updated and you please do the same. 
Good Luck and hoping for good news for both of us and all the others waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Ms Deepthi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are in, most job applications here require PR and had trouble convincing the HR for my last job offer which slipped from my hands. Hoping all goes well and everything falls in place for all of us, this visa thingy has turned my world upside down. Let us also keep in touch in the forum.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


I wouldn't say most do ... I know alot that have gotten work on a temporary visa some even the PMV.

It is more luck of the draw.

Don't forget PR doesn't always help ... where I work it is Australian citizens only.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> I wouldn't say most do ... I know alot that have gotten work on a temporary visa some even the PMV.
> 
> It is more luck of the draw.
> 
> Don't forget PR doesn't always help ... where I work it is Australian citizens only.


Thats right. Its usually the government departments that require PR or only citizens as employees.


----------



## Deepthi

Mish said:


> I wouldn't say most do ... I know alot that have gotten work on a temporary visa some even the PMV.
> 
> It is more luck of the draw.
> 
> Don't forget PR doesn't always help ... where I work it is Australian citizens only.


I agree. I have done two contracts till now in Melbourne and most job applications dont ask for PR or citizenship. In my case, it is only this particular application (non-gov) that is asking for it.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hello Friends,

Hope everything is going well with you, especially those waiting for the PR 100 like Becky. Wish you the best all in the shortest time possible. 

I am experiencing the problem as you are. Though I am currently working, the same employer told me that they could not employ me as I am neither a permanent nor a citizen. I requested them to check my work rights in Australia through the VEVO, and they finally decided to give me the chance. But there were almost 20 other jobs I missed for that cause.

I am not even nearer to the eligibility date as it is July 2016.

I am keenly reading all the new grants and anxiously waiting for the Becky's. I pray you all waiting to be granted your PR soon.

Hassan


----------



## Becky26

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope everything is going well with you, especially those waiting for the PR 100 like Becky. Wish you the best all in the shortest time possible.
> 
> I am experiencing the problem as you are. Though I am currently working, the same employer told me that they could not employ me as I am neither a permanent nor a citizen. I requested them to check my work rights in Australia through the VEVO, and they finally decided to give me the chance. But there were almost 20 other jobs I missed for that cause.
> 
> I am not even nearer to the eligibility date as it is July 2016.
> 
> I am keenly reading all the new grants and anxiously waiting for the Becky's. I pray you all waiting to be granted your PR soon.
> 
> Hassan


Hey Hassan!! 

How are you? Long time

Thank you so much for your good wishes, I cannot remember if I congratulated you on your visa grant. I just saw that you had your partner visa approved this year. So CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Hope you're enjoying life with family in Australia.

I'm waiting for my subclass 100 now, hoping to hear something from DIBP. Been almost 3 months since submission and not even a squeak from them yet. Seeing the trends, this is usual behaviour for them.

Thanks again and hope you're doing well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arabella

D'you reckon it'd be difficult to get a job at any NGO without PR? Or would it vary from NGO to NGO?


----------



## Bamborabi

Are there any 100 visa folks here whose eligibility date is between June 25th and July 10th ? Any updates on your visa ? 

Please keep checking you email & spam mails,and share the good news with us.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Arabella said:


> D'you reckon it'd be difficult to get a job at any NGO without PR? Or would it vary from NGO to NGO?


Arabella,
I did not come across any NGO job since I came, though my career back in Africa has been humanitarian jobs with several INGOs.

I tried many other jobs and they set the requirement as either Aus citizen or PR visa holder. Their main fear is that you may be sent back home within the contract period, as you are on TR visa which is not the case. That has being the big challenge I face several times. They don't actually say this to you but you can understand.

We will overcome their conditions one time, let's persevere for transition time.


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> D'you reckon it'd be difficult to get a job at any NGO without PR? Or would it vary from NGO to NGO?


It varies. The employer sets their requirements to what they want.

My husband has a job on a temporary visa and I know someone who got a job on a PMV at at one of the big Australian telephone companies.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> It varies. The employer sets their requirements to what they want.
> 
> My husband has a job on a temporary visa and I know someone who got a job on a PMV at at one of the big Australian telephone companies.


I've been on a WHV for the last two years and I'm looking forward to being able to get a "proper" job. Don't want to set my hopes too high though but even a year's contract would hopefully lead to a more interesting job than what I'm doing now.


----------



## eshaitan

*Nothin yet*



Bamborabi said:


> Are there any 100 visa folks here whose eligibility date is between June 25th and July 10th ? Any updates on your visa ?
> 
> Please keep checking you email & spam mails,and share the good news with us.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


My eligibility date is 27th June. Nothing yet apart from the confirmation letter saying they had received all my information, so a 4 month wait so far.

My initial application was made in 2013 in London and I'm British so should be in the low risk category.

Fingers crossed won't be too much longer. I sympathise with people wanting their PR for work I think it makes things much easier, but I have always found a job straight away. I usually just say to them its exactly the same its not my fault the process takes over 2 years. In the UK I got my Aussie wife her visa with full work rights for 5 years and it only took 3 weeks. Its very different!


----------



## Bamborabi

eshaitan said:


> My eligibility date is 27th June. Nothing yet apart from the confirmation letter saying they had received all my information, so a 4 month wait so far.
> 
> My initial application was made in 2013 in London and I'm British so should be in the low risk category.
> 
> Fingers crossed won't be too much longer. I sympathise with people wanting their PR for work I think it makes things much easier, but I have always found a job straight away. I usually just say to them its exactly the same its not my fault the process takes over 2 years. In the UK I got my Aussie wife her visa with full work rights for 5 years and it only took 3 weeks. Its very different!


Hello Shaitan ,

Greetings Sir !! 
My eligibility date is July 12th so we are separated by approx. 2 weeks. I am assuming and hoping we should be getting the grant around the same time. Do keep us informed here on the forum how things go. There are couple of other folks here as well whose eligibility date is around July (plus or minus 2-3 weeks). Let us all keep in touch. I am hoping that in the next 2-4 weeks things start happening.

Thanks and Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## eshaitan

*No problem*



Bamborabi said:


> Hello Shaitan ,
> 
> Greetings Sir !!
> My eligibility date is July 12th so we are separated by approx. 2 weeks. I am assuming and hoping we should be getting the grant around the same time. Do keep us informed here on the forum how things go. There are couple of other folks here as well whose eligibility date is around July (plus or minus 2-3 weeks). Let us all keep in touch. I am hoping that in the next 2-4 weeks things start happening.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Bamborabi


I will put it on here when something happens. I saw someone else got there Visa for June eligibility so we have to be close. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Melb

eshaitan said:


> I will put it on here when something happens. I saw someone else got there Visa for June eligibility so we have to be close. Have a good weekend.


Hi Eshaitan,
are u talking about 801 applicant for June...??


----------



## eshaitan

*processing time*



Melb said:


> Hi Eshaitan,
> are u talking about 801 applicant for June...??


I'm talking about the 309/100 visa queue.

I see Dolly posted on 13.10.15 on this forum that she had received her 100 visa through. Her eligibility date was early June and it took her 4 months and a couple of days to get hers through. They all get processed in Brisbane I believe, and I'm hoping mines in the same queue.

The 820/801 time no idea I'm afraid.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello ,

Any updates guys ? Ms Becky , Ms Deepthi any news on your end ? Any Subclass 100 folks with any updates ? No news as yet on my front.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Any updates guys ? Ms Becky , Ms Deepthi any news on your end ? Any Subclass 100 folks with any updates ? No news as yet on my front.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Big fat nothing from my end. Still waiting. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bamborabi,
> 
> Big fat nothing from my end. Still waiting.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I wish we could get a list of folks who have applied for their 100 visas based on their eligibility dates and when they applied. So many 309 folks but 100 folks hardly any. Mr Shaitan is next in line, once he gets his 100 visa then we can expect something.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## tiny07

Hi there, 
I'm still awaiting my 100 visa as well  
My eligibility date was August 15th. 
I will update you all if something happens! Hang in there


----------



## eshaitan

*Still nothing either*



Bamborabi said:


> I wish we could get a list of folks who have applied for their 100 visas based on their eligibility dates and when they applied. So many 309 folks but 100 folks hardly any. Mr Shaitan is next in line, once he gets his 100 visa then we can expect something.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


but I will keep checking those inboxes. 4 months 1 week and counting......


----------



## Kaiya

6 months +++ waiting for me. I have sent email to Processing Centre Brisbane regarding my application, all I got was auto reply email from them. So frustrated, I don't know what else to do


----------



## Nunu

eshaitan said:


> but I will keep checking those inboxes. 4 months 1 week and counting......


Hi eshaitan, when was your eligibility date for the sc100? Ours was 24th june but applied 15th july.. hopefully we hear some good news soon!


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> 6 months +++ waiting for me. I have sent email to Processing Centre Brisbane regarding my application, all I got was auto reply email from them. So frustrated, I don't know what else to do


Hello Kaiya,

We have been observing that some of the folks on this forum have been getting their 100 visa grants after roughly 4 months since their eligibility date. But there is no guarantee as it varies case to case. I am hoping we all get it soon but since there is no clear trend we have no choice but to wait. It is an absolute torture, just like the wait for the 309 visa grant.

Is there anyone on this forum who got their 100 visa grant in the last 7 days ? If so please let us know your timeline.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Deepthi

Bamborabi said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Any updates guys ? Ms Becky , Ms Deepthi any news on your end ? Any Subclass 100 folks with any updates ? No news as yet on my front.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Nope, nothing on my end as well. I Initially thought I will get it soon as i submitted on June 20th, but now realise that it may be dependent on my eligibility date - Aug 6th. So really don't know what to expect 

Hope to hear some good news from you guys soon.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Kaiya,
> 
> We have been observing that some of the folks on this forum have been getting their 100 visa grants after roughly 4 months since their eligibility date. But there is no guarantee as it varies case to case. I am hoping we all get it soon but since there is no clear trend we have no choice but to wait. It is an absolute torture, just like the wait for the 309 visa grant.
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who got their 100 visa grant in the last 7 days ? If so please let us know your timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


I know it is very hard but all we can do is wait. There is nothing we can do to reduce this wait but to occupy ourselves in productive activities. 
Being able to work full time keeps my mind from thinking about the visa every day or every minute of the day. 
I know how different the circumstances are for me now. My first application took almost 16 months but then my husband and I were in two different continents for almost a year. I didn't have a job and life was very difficult back then. I am a lot more patient now because I know my husband and I are together and trust GOD for the best result.

Things worth having don't come easy or quickly which is what makes us value them so much more 

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi123

hi guys,

New to this forum , I hope somebody can help me. My due date for 2nd stage visa processing is from 13 dec 2015. Suddenly i have opened this forum to know what have to be done to prepare for 2nd stage, i reliased next month is my due date as well and here is written immigration people notify you 2 months before. For some work reason we are away from the address we have provided to immigration and nobody have access to check our mails. So is it right that immigration people notify you 2 months before and if yes then but paper work should i prepare meanwhile i can go and check my mails on given address. Please suggest.

Regards,


----------



## Becky26

mithi123 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum , I hope somebody can help me. My due date for 2nd stage visa processing is from 13 dec 2015. Suddenly i have opened this forum to know what have to be done to prepare for 2nd stage, i reliased next month is my due date as well and here is written immigration people notify you 2 months before. For some work reason we are away from the address we have provided to immigration and nobody have access to check our mails. So is it right that immigration people notify you 2 months before and if yes then but paper work should i prepare meanwhile i can go and check my mails on given address. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,


Hi mithi123,

Welcome to the forum 
In regards to your question, I'd say it is not necessary that DIBP WILL notify you exactly 2 months before your eligibility date. 
I received an email notification a month and a half before my eligibility date for an invitation to submit the additional documents for the subclass 100.

You should be alright to submit the paperwork for the 2nd stage to DIBP, there shouldn't be any issues since you have just little over a month left before you hit 2 years from the date of initial application.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi123

Becky26 said:


> Hi mithi123,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> In regards to your question, I'd say it is not necessary that DIBP WILL notify you exactly 2 months before your eligibility date.
> I received an email notification a month and a half before my eligibility date for an invitation to submit the additional documents for the subclass 100.
> 
> You should be alright to submit the paperwork for the 2nd stage to DIBP, there shouldn't be any issues since you have just little over a month left before you hit 2 years from the date of initial application.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky for your prompt response. So immigration people have notified you via email as well So that wouldnt be a problem then. One more question Shall i apply for Australian police check now or after invitation?

reagrds


----------



## Becky26

mithi123 said:


> Thanks Becky for your prompt response. So immigration people have notified you via email as well So that wouldnt be a problem then. One more question Shall i apply for Australian police check now or after invitation?
> 
> reagrds


I was only notified by email.
As for AFP check, due to long waiting period, you can wait to apply/submit it as it is only valid for 12 months from the date of issue. 
Not sure how long the wait for the AFP check is now, but when I applied in August 2015, I got mine in the post within 5 business days.
I submitted my application a couple of weeks after my eligibility date.

There is no restriction on when you can and cannot apply for an AFP check, you can apply for it before or after you submit your paperwork.

Also even if you don't get the notification email from DIBP, as per their website an applicant is eligible to submit paperwork for 2nd stage 2 months before the DOE regardless.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## eshaitan

*Hi Nunu*



Nunu said:


> Hi eshaitan, when was your eligibility date for the sc100? Ours was 24th june but applied 15th july.. hopefully we hear some good news soon!


My eligibility date was 27th June, I applied mid July as well, so you are a few days ahead of me, and maybe will be the next on here to get their visa.

I emailed immigration today, I have been very patient but my workplace pulled me in this morning and offered me a full time position through them(at the moment its through an agency). Exactly the same job and hours and the money is about the same but I get 4 weeks paid holiday on top. Also as I can progress up levels and get paid more quite quickly as I have a lot of training already. The only catch they want me to have my permanent residency. So now immigration's delay is costing me money and paid holiday lol.

I will let you know what they reply with, I bet its the standard response, but I had to try.


----------



## Mish

The last person that emailed and asked about the visa and commented about PR for work was told that their visa already had work rights.

Think on the brightside ... there are quite alot of people on the 801 thread waiting over 8 months - even one waiting over 12 months.

Just be happy you came via a 309 and not a 820.


----------



## eshaitan

Mish said:


> The last person that emailed and asked about the visa and commented about PR for work was told that their visa already had work rights.
> 
> Think on the brightside ... there are quite alot of people on the 801 thread waiting over 8 months - even one waiting over 12 months.
> 
> Just be happy you came via a 309 and not a 820.


I am Mish I'm nearly there and then its done. Actually one of my friends is London is just starting the 820 route I feel so sorry for him!

I explained the visa process very quickly to work and said its practically the same, I would already have had it if processing times hadn't increased recently.

They said they had employed another person on a marriage visa at another branch who subsequently split from their partner before their visa 100 was approved and had to leave the country. That's why they have that policy. It's just one of those things.


----------



## Mish

That is fair enough. We have been lucky that my husband's work all they cared about it if he had unlimited work rights in Australia (they don't employ those on student visa's). They do have alot of people that aren't born Australians though so maybe that helps.

I hate imagine how long the PR will be in another 2 to 3 years. We have one from the UK waiting for 801 and I think they are either 5 or 6 months waiting now


----------



## Melb

running in 6th months for 801 online....not a single reply from immigration....feeling very sad and demotivated...

job..home ...joy...everything is on hold...

god know what us going on for 801 applicants...

cant any one expert....give us any estimation time..how much more I have 2 w8.


----------



## Ladyjane

mithi123 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum , I hope somebody can help me. My due date for 2nd stage visa processing is from 13 dec 2015. Suddenly i have opened this forum to know what have to be done to prepare for 2nd stage, i reliased next month is my due date as well and here is written immigration people notify you 2 months before. For some work reason we are away from the address we have provided to immigration and nobody have access to check our mails. So is it right that immigration people notify you 2 months before and if yes then but paper work should i prepare meanwhile i can go and check my mails on given address. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,


** It is imperative that you inform them of you current address. You even have it in your grant visa to make sure you are able to provide appropriate details when requested. I suggest ringing them ASAP.


----------



## Nunu

eshaitan said:


> My eligibility date was 27th June, I applied mid July as well, so you are a few days ahead of me, and maybe will be the next on here to get their visa.
> 
> I emailed immigration today, I have been very patient but my workplace pulled me in this morning and offered me a full time position through them(at the moment its through an agency). Exactly the same job and hours and the money is about the same but I get 4 weeks paid holiday on top. Also as I can progress up levels and get paid more quite quickly as I have a lot of training already. The only catch they want me to have my permanent residency. So now immigration's delay is costing me money and paid holiday lol.
> 
> I will let you know what they reply with, I bet its the standard response, but I had to try.


I hope you get an answer soon.. 4 weeks paid holiday is something you have a right to enjoy! I check vevo/email every day so ill let you know if i hear something  
Good luck!


----------



## flyer65

HI All
We are just about to submit for final stage of partner visa.
We have completed the form online with immi account, but we cannot see how/where we upload all the documents.
I am sure this has been asked before, but this thread is very long.

Best Regards
Allen


----------



## Melb

welcome to the w8ing game...


----------



## Deepthi

flyer65 said:


> HI All
> We are just about to submit for final stage of partner visa.
> We have completed the form online with immi account, but we cannot see how/where we upload all the documents.
> I am sure this has been asked before, but this thread is very long.
> 
> Best Regards
> Allen


Hi Allen,

I guess the option to upload documents comes after you submit it. So you can go ahead and submit. Then it will show you the list of required documents & option to submit.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## AuSiEjOrD

Deepthi said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> I guess the option to upload documents comes after you submit it. So you can go ahead and submit. Then it will show you the list of required documents & option to submit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Yes you need to submit the application and then you will have the option to upload all the documents


----------



## rifat

hello everyone, just want to share my friends timeline...
date of eligibility-29 sept 2015
applied paper file- 30 sept 2015
today her husband got call from case officer and asked few questions... its too early she got case officer..

regards


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> hello everyone, just want to share my friends timeline...
> date of eligibility-29 sept 2015
> applied paper file- 30 sept 2015
> today her husband got call from case officer and asked few questions... its too early she got case officer..
> 
> regards


Hi

Is it for 801 Visa..??

Melb


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> hello everyone, just want to share my friends timeline...
> date of eligibility-29 sept 2015
> applied paper file- 30 sept 2015
> today her husband got call from case officer and asked few questions... its too early she got case officer..
> 
> regards


yes ...I was telling in my previous post...now immigration has cleared all the backlogs.

now application are getting reply In 1.5 month.

good one.


----------



## rifat

she is subclass 100


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> she is subclass 100


which country..?


----------



## Becky26

Melb said:


> which country..?


And what was the date of eligibility for your friend 
Good Luck to her!


----------



## ayapon

*Acknowledgement letter*

Hey guys,

I have just got a question regarding the acknowledgement letter (only for people who send documents for the second processing via post) which you provide with your address and is meant to be sent back from the immigration once they received the documents.

I have sent my documents for the second proses for 801 subclass about 2 weeks ago via post and it seems like it has already received by immigration on 2/11/15 which I did sent with a tracking number.

I haven't received the acknowledgement letter yet today and I have just started worried and paranoid that I have sent to a wrong GPO box.

Did anyone send documents via post? How long does it take to receive it?


----------



## 18302

ayapon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone send documents via post? How long does it take to receive it?


We sent my wife's 820 application by post and it took just over 2 weeks to get the acknowledgement letter back, I can imagine that with the backlog of 801's it might even take a bit longer.

I wouldn't stress too much yet, if you can see from the Australia Post tracking that it has been delivered then they should have it. It might just take a bit of time before someone can scan all the documents into the system and send you a letter.


----------



## rifat

she is from india.. i and she both send all same documents. she send 15 days after me. i didnot get any call or email. but her hubby got call today..


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> she is from india.. i and she both send all same documents. she send 15 days after me. i didnot get any call or email. but her hubby got call today..


but 801 are taking longer than expected.


----------



## rifat

even july and august applicants are still waiting.


----------



## Melb

rifat said:


> even july and august applicants are still waiting.


may June are also w8ing....god know what is going around...

what immigration is so lazy.


----------



## Mish

I think there is confusion going on here. Rifat has applied for 100 not 801, she is talking about those waiting for 100. There are not many waiting for 100.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I think there is confusion going on here. Rifat has applied for 100 not 801, she is talking about those waiting for 100. There are not many waiting for 100.


o..I see...but still 100 is taking 2 months

801...is still taking 6 to 8 months...

huge difference....


----------



## Becky26

Melb said:


> o..I see...but still 100 is taking 2 months 801...is still taking 6 to 8 months... huge difference....


It's been well over 3 months from us and I haven't heard anything from immigration. 
Don't think people haven been approved in 2 months for a long time.
Have patience Melb. There is nothing we can do but to wait 
Good Luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> It's been well over 3 months from us and I haven't heard anything from immigration.
> Don't think people haven been approved in 2 months for a long time.
> Have patience Melb. There is nothing we can do but to wait
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Becky26...my case is so simple...cant tell u. .

its been 6 months...not a single peep.
yes it's Game of paitence...u r right...becky26.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> Becky26...my case is so simple...cant tell u. .


Lol everyone says that


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Lol everyone says that


can't we do anything 
...I know...we all can w8....but it's look very bad and frustration ..when u hear some one getting 801 in less than 4 or 6 months...

my friends has applied in may and other one after me ....in aug..they all got last month...

dont know shoud I laugh or cry...

lolz


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> can't we do anything
> ...I know...we all can w8....but it's look very bad and frustration ..when u hear some one getting 801 in less than 4 or 6 months...
> 
> my friends has applied in may and other one after me ....in aug..they all got last month...
> 
> dont know shoud I laugh or cry...
> 
> lolz


I know it sucks and you are probably trying to see how yours is different to theirs too and how they got it early.

I am sure everyone would be alot happier if everyone was 6 to 8 months instead of some getting it in 4 months and others 10 months.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> I know it sucks and you are probably trying to see how yours is different to theirs too and how they got it early.
> 
> I am sure everyone would be alot happier if everyone was 6 to 8 months instead of some getting it in 4 months and others 10 months.


yes Mish, u are absolutely right...its burns my head...when I see other getting early...and my is still taking long...even I know mine is v simple case..

they should standard the tine frame...we can w8 but they should give some correct time...


----------



## Bamborabi

rifat said:


> hello everyone, just want to share my friends timeline...
> date of eligibility-29 sept 2015
> applied paper file- 30 sept 2015
> today her husband got call from case officer and asked few questions... its too early she got case officer..
> 
> regards


Hello Rifat,

Where is your friend and her husband presently ? and what questions did they ask ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 12th and so far have not heard back from them. I am trying to understand whats the reason they called them and the process they follow. Its been almost 4 months since I applied so just want to understand the process.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Rifat,
> 
> Where is your friend and her husband presently ? and what questions did they ask ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 12th and so far have not heard back from them. I am trying to understand whats the reason they called them and the process they follow. Its been almost 4 months since I applied so just want to understand the process.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


To be frank with u....u can't understand the processing time frame....its all illusion...

and virtual and imiginary processing.....some gets in 2 months and some still w8ing for 12 months..


----------



## rifat

case officer called her husband and told that he is the case officer for her wife's subclass 100 visa application. then he asked few question like what her wife is doing now a days, whats his job type like full time or part time, 4,5 questions. then his husband asked when they can expect PR, visa officer said when the complete file will be assesd they will give outcome.


----------



## rifat

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Rifat, Where is your friend and her husband presently ? and what questions did they ask ? I applied for my Subclass 100 on July 12th and so far have not heard back from them. I am trying to understand whats the reason they called them and the process they follow. Its been almost 4 months since I applied so just want to understand the process. Regards Bamborabi


 they are in darwin. husband is in army and she is not working. they dont have baby yet.


----------



## Bamborabi

The easiest thing to do is what the folks at DIBP want us to do...
Keep waiting........


----------



## Kaiya

rifat said:


> case officer called her husband and told that he is the case officer for *her wife's* subclass 100 visa application. then he asked few question like what *her wife* is doing now a days, whats his job type like full time or part time, 4,5 questions. then *his husband* asked when they can expect PR, visa officer said when the complete file will be assesd they will give outcome.


Sorry I don't understand what you were saying


----------



## eshaitan

Thanks Rifat for the info. It's nice to know someone is still working on the cases!

I don't think they contact everyone by phone, I spoke to one of my English friends who married an Australian girl. He got his visa 100 late last year and they just sent it out, he didn't even hear from his case officer.


----------



## Mish

eshaitan said:


> Thanks Rifat for the info. It's nice to know someone is still working on the cases!
> 
> I don't think they contact everyone by phone, I spoke to one of my English friends who married an Australian girl. He got his visa 100 late last year and they just sent it out, he didn't even hear from his case officer.


Usually it is only if they have questions or concerns or you a missing documents that they contact you.


----------



## Deepthi

Yeah its good to know that at least somebody is getting calls and that the case officers are not sleeping. I really hope some of us will receive the grants soon!


----------



## Melb

Deepthi said:


> Yeah its good to know that at least somebody is getting calls and that the case officers are not sleeping. I really hope some of us will receive the grants soon!


I am thinking to get some news for diwali festival...but no luck..


----------



## Deepthi

Melb said:


> I am thinking to get some news for diwali festival...but no luck..


I know! same here..guess we have to just wait and wait.. inner peace!


----------



## Mish

Deepthi said:


> I know! same here..guess we have to just wait and wait.. inner peace!


Atleast you applied for 100 and not 801


----------



## Deepthi

Mish said:


> Atleast you applied for 100 and not 801


Ha ha that's true! 801 is definitely the major waiting one that tests all your patience


----------



## mithi123

Hello everyone,

Happy Diwali.

It is less than a month left for my 2nd stage visa processing to start but i havnt recieved any email or any post mail from Immigartion. Please somebody guide me what paperwork i required to submit to complete second stage visa processing?Please suggest,

Thanks a lot


----------



## mithi123

plaese Somebody can share the checklist for subclass 100 visa

thanks a lot


----------



## Mish

It is on the border.gov.au website. Search permanent partner calculator answer yes to the questions and it will be there. The short version is same type of evidence as 309 but since the grant of the 309.


----------



## mithi123

thanks a lot mish

one more question dear, just a doubt " first a applicant have to submit the all information by immiaccount portal then they will assign a case officer to you. Is in this way application processing going to work???? or immigration people contact me near to 2nd stage visa processing stage to be started date???? can i myself submit all documents without asking them. please suggest me . thanks a lot


----------



## Mish

You can submit it without being asked. Sometimes people fall through the cracks and don't get contacted.


----------



## Deepthi

mithi123 said:


> thanks a lot mish
> 
> one more question dear, just a doubt " first a applicant have to submit the all information by immiaccount portal then they will assign a case officer to you. Is in this way application processing going to work???? or immigration people contact me near to 2nd stage visa processing stage to be started date???? can i myself submit all documents without asking them. please suggest me . thanks a lot


Hi Mithi,

If you are submitting your application through immiaccount online portal, after you submit the application it shows a list of supporting documents that they suggest you give. So just upload as much information as you have, then itself or within few days. The case officer only approaches you if he/she wants more evidence.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Mish

Deepthi said:


> Hi Mithi,
> 
> If you are submitting your application through immiaccount online portal, after you submit the application it shows a list of supporting documents that they suggest you give. So just upload as much information as you have, then itself or within few days. The case officer only approaches you if he/she wants more evidence.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Correct but I would submit as much as possible as they can make a decision without asking for extra evidence.


----------



## Deepthi

Mish said:


> Correct but I would submit as much as possible as they can make a decision without asking for extra evidence.


Definitely, the more the better! That's all we can do to avoid the delay in the process.

For my first stage of visa, even after submitting so many documents and photos of my wedding the case officer called me and asked if I can send another wedding photo where he can see the exact main ceremony happening  (which is the mangalsutra ceremony in an Indian wedding).


----------



## Kaiya

Hi everyone,

Any of you know what number to call regarding visa application at Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane? I have tried 1300 760 314, the number is temporary not in used. They said to call 131881, however there is no option for PR visa.


----------



## 18302

Kaiya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any of you know what number to call regarding visa application at Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane? I have tried 1300 760 314, the number is temporary not in used. They said to call 131881, however there is no option for PR visa.


I don't think there is a public number you can call directly to the partner processing centre's.

If a CO needs to talk to you they will either call you or provide their direct line. If you just want to call to get an update, you can't. If you need to give them new information or change anything to do with your application it has to be done online or via post (depending on your application method).


----------



## Kaiya

BonezAU said:


> I don't think there is a public number you can call directly to the partner processing centre's.
> 
> If a CO needs to talk to you they will either call you or provide their direct line. If you just want to call to get an update, you can't. If you need to give them new information or change anything to do with your application it has to be done online or via post (depending on your application method).


Thanks BonezAU. I have found a form to send enquiry regarding my application. Hope to get an answer. I started getting frustrated with this whole process and getting auto response 

Here is the link if anyone wish to use
https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


----------



## Mish

Kaiya said:


> Thanks BonezAU. I have found a form to send enquiry regarding my application. Hope to get an answer. I started getting frustrated with this whole process and getting auto response
> 
> Here is the link if anyone wish to use
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


I hope you get something different then the standard response of processing times are 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Deepthi

Kaiya said:


> Thanks BonezAU. I have found a form to send enquiry regarding my application. Hope to get an answer. I started getting frustrated with this whole process and getting auto response
> 
> Here is the link if anyone wish to use
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ner-permanent-processing-centres-enquiry-form


Sorry to break it to you, but this form just gives you the usual automatic reply!


----------



## Treesnake

Havent posted much here, but often visit to keep tabs on proccessing times.

Got PR granted today
Applied 801 mid april, so about 7 months waiting. Submitted online, no communication and just an email today with the good news

Wish you all the best


----------



## Sunil12

Congratulations treesnake, can i ask which country r u from ? Good luck both of u for rest of ur life.


----------



## Deep90

Treesnake said:


> Havent posted much here, but often visit to keep tabs on proccessing times.
> 
> Got PR granted today
> Applied 801 mid april, so about 7 months waiting. Submitted online, no communication and just an email today with the good news
> 
> Wish you all the best


Hey congrats on ur grant. My eligibility was early april but i havent heard anything from immi yet. 
Can you please share with us what information you submitted and are you from a HR or a LR country?


----------



## Mish

Deep90 said:


> Hey congrats on ur grant. My eligibility was early april but i havent heard anything from immi yet.
> Can you please share with us what information you submitted and are you from a HR or a LR country?


From previous posts is from Germany.


----------



## Mish

Treesnake said:


> Havent posted much here, but often visit to keep tabs on proccessing times.
> 
> Got PR granted today
> Applied 801 mid april, so about 7 months waiting. Submitted online, no communication and just an email today with the good news
> 
> Wish you all the best


Congrats!! That is great considering the 801 backlog at the moment.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Congrats!! That is great considering the 801 backlog at the moment.


see...mish...refer my previous post....I was told my someone..backlog are now clearing soon....

looks now 801 are taking 7 to 8 months...

soon it will be 6 to 8

and then less than 6 months....


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> see...mish...refer my previous post....I was told my someone..backlog are now clearing soon....
> 
> looks now 801 are taking 7 to 8 months...
> 
> soon it will be 6 to 8
> 
> and then less than 6 months....


I hope so but why haven't the ones at 9+ months been approved yet.

Interesting ... just realised it is Thursday and there is a grant. They broke their pattern


----------



## Melb

Deep90 said:


> Hey congrats on ur grant. My eligibility was early april but i havent heard anything from immi yet.
> Can you please share with us what information you submitted and are you from a HR or a LR country?


Deep90

looks like u will be also getting soon...looks like april applicants has started getting reply...

best of luck. Remember to share ur good news, I am June applicant..just next to u..hope we will get good news in dec or jan.

cheers.


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> Deep90
> 
> looks like april applicants has started getting reply...
> .


what, i'm early March and hear nothing (((( AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Deepthi

Treesnake said:


> Havent posted much here, but often visit to keep tabs on proccessing times.
> 
> Got PR granted today
> Applied 801 mid april, so about 7 months waiting. Submitted online, no communication and just an email today with the good news
> 
> Wish you all the best


Congrats Treesnake!!  That must have been a relief. Good luck to others!


----------



## Deep90

Melb said:


> Deep90
> 
> looks like u will be also getting soon...looks like april applicants has started getting reply...
> 
> best of luck. Remember to share ur good news, I am June applicant..just next to u..hope we will get good news in dec or jan.
> 
> cheers.


I hope so...coz my hubby and i r going to india in mid jan...i want this to b over before we go....dont want thia stress while i am on a holiday. Hehe


----------



## oz2016

_Good morning everyone. Hope you all are doing great.

I am originally from Viet Nam. I lodged my 309 by post in early May 2013, while others got visa within 4-6 months, I waited more than 8 months to get mine because my application included a dependent child who had no consent of biological father.

For 2nd stage, after my eligible date I rang DIBP and three weeks later I received an email guiding next steps. My eligible date was 2nd May, I lodged my application online in early June; it's been 6 months, 2 weeks of waiting from my eligible date, I have heard nothing so far. I'm so confused, don't know what to do

A bit more about my case: my partner and I are married for more than 3 years, have no child together. To support my application, I have my father in law and my manager who is too public notary officer do witness form 888, photos, life insurance, joint bank account and a knowledge letter states I am a beneficiary 100% my partner's supper. My partner owns a house before I moved to Oz, I don't have name in that property. He earns high income, we don't receive support from Centrelink.

Besides, six months after we arrived Oz. Suddenly my ex partner contacted my family in VN and threatened legal action to deport us. I had all evidence to prove I was unable to find him before our visa were granted.

I'm in WA, I know there are more than 10 cases who are in Sydney, Melbourne (I met them via VN forum while waiting for 309 visa), applied same period time with me, they all got their 100 within 2-5 months.

Please be advise. Greatly appreciated
Cheers
DL_


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately nothing about the immigration process is simple. As you are still within the standard processing time of 6 to 8 months you are unable to make a complaint so all you can do is wait.

You could ring and ask but those I have seen ring up and ask have been told it is processing.


----------



## oz2016

_Hi Mish,
Thank you for your time and your advice. Can you please show me how to make a complaint to DIBP? I want to prepare for myself when I hit time frame 8 months waiting.

I believe Brisbane is processing centre for my application, my IMMI letter was sent with case officer name and position number from Queensland. Do you guys have same experience?

_


----------



## Mish

Here is the link for you: https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


----------



## Deepthi

*Visa granted!*

Guys, got my visa (Subclass 100) granted today!! Just received the mail some time back. I was not called by the visa officer or even notified that my case was picked up. It was direct communication about the grant.

My eligibility date was August 6th, 2015, but I had put in my application on June 20th, 2015.

Hope to hear more good news in this forum soon! Thanks for the support.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## rifat

hi deepti congrats... paper file or online


----------



## Deepthi

rifat said:


> hi deepti congrats... paper file or online


Thanks Rifat. I had filed the application online through my immiaccount.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Bamborabi

Deepthi said:


> Guys, got my visa (Subclass 100) granted today!! Just received the mail some time back. I was not called by the visa officer or even notified that my case was picked up. It was direct communication about the grant.
> 
> My eligibility date was August 6th, 2015, but I had put in my application on June 20th, 2015.
> 
> Hope to hear more good news in this forum soon! Thanks for the support.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Congrats Deepthi good to hear the good news. How did you get the visa grant ? via email or did you login to check your immi account ? What does the grant say (in brief). My eligibility date was July 12th and I applied on July 13th. Hope mine also comes soon !!

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## staples

*2 years almost up*

Hi guys,

I've applied for my the 820/801 in Feb 2014. It is going to be 2 years soon. I have previously done my 820 application with an agent. However, as the agents were not forthright about the total cost of the application I do not want to continue using them.

My question is can I carry on the second stage of the application without the agents.

Also when can I expect an email from immigration inviting me to apply for my 801.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Deepthi

Bamborabi said:


> Congrats Deepthi good to hear the good news. How did you get the visa grant ? via email or did you login to check your immi account ? What does the grant say (in brief). My eligibility date was July 12th and I applied on July 13th. Hope mine also comes soon !!
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,

I received the grant by email. Infact I think I logged in and checked my immiaccount this morning (my usual routine), but there was nothing. I checked after i received my mail and it was updated. 

Well, the email is just an automated mail doesn't really say anything. Just mentioned that there is an attachment, which was the grant in pdf format (similar to the stage 1 grant notice).

Since you have applied around july, am sure you will receive it in few days time as well. Good luck!

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Melb

Deepthi said:


> Hi Bamborabi,
> 
> I received the grant by email. Infact I think I logged in and checked my immiaccount this morning (my usual routine), but there was nothing. I checked after i received my mail and it was updated.
> 
> Well, the email is just an automated mail doesn't really say anything. Just mentioned that there is an attachment, which was the grant in pdf format (similar to the stage 1 grant notice).
> 
> Since you have applied around july, am sure you will receive it in few days time as well. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Dear Deepthi

super duper congratulations .

Can u plz tell how grant letter looks like.

I applied for 801 in June ...just entered into 6th month...no reply..

when my luck will ring my lucky bells..

Deepthi...plz share something about ur application.

ar u married or in defacto
any kids
what evidences u submitted
any point of contact from immigration.

have u called immigration ..n what they had said.

with ur information we could able to speculate our 801 visa.

m so happy 4 u...will be ...from which email id u recieved the grant letter..no [email protected] or [email protected]

I.will wait for ur reply.

much thanks...and have a great life...


----------



## Deepthi

Melb said:


> Dear Deepthi
> 
> super duper congratulations .
> 
> Can u plz tell how grant letter looks like.
> 
> I applied for 801 in June ...just entered into 6th month...no reply..
> 
> when my luck will ring my lucky bells..
> 
> Deepthi...plz share something about ur application.
> 
> ar u married or in defacto
> any kids
> what evidences u submitted
> any point of contact from immigration.
> 
> have u called immigration ..n what they had said.
> 
> with ur information we could able to speculate our 801 visa.
> 
> m so happy 4 u...will be ...from which email id u recieved the grant letter..no [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> I.will wait for ur reply.
> 
> much thanks...and have a great life...


Thanks a lot!

If you applied in June, I am sure your grant is also around the corner.

Now to answer your queries - I am married and living in Melbourne with my husband - no kids. I never contacted the immigration office as I know it doesn't work. Also no agent contacted me as well (no point of contact at immigration), I received the grant directly. The documents I submitted as evidence was the basic ones which they ask when you put in online application like photos, travel documents, passport, utility bills with both our names, rent agreement with both our names, Form 80, Form 888 etc. I didn't give any bank account or similar details as we didn't have any joint account or loan yet. But thankfully, they didn't ask for more. I received an automated email about my grant from this id - [email protected]

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have further questions.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Melb

Deepthi said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> If you applied in June, I am sure your grant is also around the corner.
> 
> Now to answer your queries - I am married and living in Melbourne with my husband - no kids. I never contacted the immigration office as I know it doesn't work. Also no agent contacted me as well (no point of contact at immigration), I received the grant directly. The documents I submitted as evidence was the basic ones which they ask when you put in online application like photos, travel documents, passport, utility bills with both our names, rent agreement with both our names, Form 80, Form 888 etc. I didn't give any bank account or similar details as we didn't have any joint account or loan yet. But thankfully, they didn't ask for more. I received an automated email about my grant from this id - [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know if you have further questions.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Thanks u deepthi.

for ur reply...I am also from melbourne..really appriciable for answering all my questions.

Soo happy 4 u.

regards
Melb


----------



## Deepthi

Melb said:


> Thanks u deepthi.
> 
> for ur reply...I am also from melbourne..really appriciable for answering all my questions.
> 
> Soo happy 4 u.
> 
> regards
> Melb


No problem, thanks. And good luck!


----------



## Deepthi

staples said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for my the 820/801 in Feb 2014. It is going to be 2 years soon. I have previously done my 820 application with an agent. However, as the agents were not forthright about the total cost of the application I do not want to continue using them.
> 
> My question is can I carry on the second stage of the application without the agents.
> 
> Also when can I expect an email from immigration inviting me to apply for my 801.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi there!

You can definitely apply for second stage without agents. In fact I dont think anybody goes through an agent for stage 2. Its pretty simple, you can put in your online application through immiaccount.

About the mail, I am not sure when exactly you receive it. But I would suggest, you don't wait for it and check your eligibility using the below link and if you are eligible to apply, you can go ahead with it. Usually you can put in an application 2 months before your eligibility date.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Melb

Melb said:


> Thanks u deepthi.
> 
> for ur reply...I am also from melbourne..really appriciable for answering all my questions.
> 
> Soo happy 4 u.
> 
> regards
> Melb


we have not submitted form 80. as it was not on checklist for online 801.

Shoud I submit form 80.

bit confused


----------



## Bamborabi

Melb said:


> we have not submitted form 80. as it was not on checklist for online 801.
> 
> Shoud I submit form 80.
> 
> bit confused


I have also not submitted form 80 , It was not on the checklist for 100 visa as far as I know

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Melb

Bamborabi said:


> I have also not submitted form 80 , It was not on the checklist for 100 visa as far as I know
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


yes....but as per post by deepti..she states in her post she has submitted form 80.

Yes in checklist it's not mentioned.


----------



## Deepthi

Bamborabi said:


> I have also not submitted form 80 , It was not on the checklist for 100 visa as far as I know
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Ok. Did you guys submit it through immiaccount? When you are submitting through immiaccount, after you submit they give a list of documents that they suggest you give them and I uploaded as much as I can. And 'form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment' was one of them. Having said that, this is a list they just 'suggest' for you to submit, so it may be the case that it is not entirely mandatory if it is not in the checklist as you guys are saying. So no need to worry.

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Bamborabi

Deepthi said:


> Ok. Did you guys submit it through immiaccount? When you are submitting through immiaccount, after you submit they give a list of documents that they suggest you give them and I uploaded as much as I can. And 'form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment' was one of them. Having said that, this is a list they just 'suggest' for you to submit, so it may be the case that it is not entirely mandatory if it is not in the checklist as you guys are saying. So no need to worry.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


I submitted the documents through immiaccount and for me it just shows the documents I have uploaded. It does not suggest any list of documents. Anyways , thanks for your inputs.

Regards


----------



## Melb

Deepthi said:


> Ok. Did you guys submit it through immiaccount? When you are submitting through immiaccount, after you submit they give a list of documents that they suggest you give them and I uploaded as much as I can. And 'form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment' was one of them. Having said that, this is a list they just 'suggest' for you to submit, so it may be the case that it is not entirely mandatory if it is not in the checklist as you guys are saying. So no need to worry.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


yes absolutely right deepthi, it's not at all required. 
But you know we are bit worried and we don't want to delay our applicants just because of little things..

yes I have spoken to immigration last time and they had said ...no Need to submit form 80. 
Deepthi..so happy that Indian application are getting reply even thought it falls in HR.

hope I will get before Dec


----------



## Kaiya

Congratulations Deepthi. Your great news give me hope. I lodged mine in June, hopefully I will hear something soon


----------



## Kaapui

Its depressing knowing that there is a backlog and longer waiting times for second stage 801. Reading through the thread, it looks like its 6-8 months waiting times? If you're lucky, maybe 4 months. If not, maybe 7 or more months. 

I submitted my application online on 11 Sept. I logged in to immi online to check again and there was a message saying that "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment." Sigh looks like its gonna be a long wait...

As with some of the other members, my boss wants to offer me a perm contract, but is unable to due to my visa status. Sigh...

What to do? Just gotta wait and wait..and wait somemore...


----------



## Mish

If you look at the 801 thread we have people waiting 8+ months and 1 is almost at 13 months.

The low risk countries like UK etc seem to be around 6 to 8 months.

All you can do is wait and it will come when it is approved.


----------



## Deepthi

Kaiya said:


> Congratulations Deepthi. Your great news give me hope. I lodged mine in June, hopefully I will hear something soon


Thanks Kaiya!! Yes am sure its around the corner...good luck!


----------



## eshaitan

*Visa 100 Approval*

Good morning guys,

I just got my Visa 100 approval emailed through about an hour ago. It was the first communication from them since they asked me to provide details for my 2nd stage visa by email.

Application Lodgement date for 309 visa - 27th June 2013 (London)
Visa 100 2nd stage I posted everything through mid July 2015, just standard stuff like joint tenancy, joint bank accounts and 888 forms. No photos or anything like that (although we had just got back from holiday together).

I make that a 4 month turnaround, so could be worse. I'm glad its all over. I need to pop into work now to fill out the application for a full time position. Good luck to anyone still waiting hopefully they will come through soon


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> Congratulations Deepthi. Your great news give me hope. I lodged mine in June, hopefully I will hear something soon


Hello Kaiya,

Can you please login to your immi account and check what the current status is ? My status says Application received (but not yet assigned for assessment). They have upgraded the immi account so there are few minor tweaks. Please check and let us know what your application status is. I applied on July 12th and my status is "Application received".

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Lunabelle

Mish said:


> If you look at the 801 thread we have people waiting 8+ months and 1 is almost at 13 months.
> 
> The low risk countries like UK etc seem to be around 6 to 8 months.
> 
> All you can do is wait and it will come when it is approved.


Wow Mish how come it's so long now :O 13 months meaning it was applied last year. I also applied later last year and got it granted within 6 weeks. It was a very messy application and missing few documents


----------



## Mish

Lunabelle said:


> Wow Mish how come it's so long now :O 13 months meaning it was applied last year. I also applied later last year and got it granted within 6 weeks. It was a very messy application and missing few documents


They are telling them backlog.


----------



## Nunu

eshaitan said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> I just got my Visa 100 approval emailed through about an hour ago. It was the first communication from them since they asked me to provide details for my 2nd stage visa by email.
> 
> Application Lodgement date for 309 visa - 27th June 2013 (London)
> Visa 100 2nd stage I posted everything through mid July 2015, just standard stuff like joint tenancy, joint bank accounts and 888 forms. No photos or anything like that (although we had just got back from holiday together).
> 
> I make that a 4 month turnaround, so could be worse. I'm glad its all over. I need to pop into work now to fill out the application for a full time position. Good luck to anyone still waiting hopefully they will come through soon


Congratulations eshaitan!!


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello Greetings !!

Small request to the folks currently awaiting their Subclass 100 visa grants. Could you please login to immi account (applicable to those who applied online). and check the application status ? Will help us know the different stages. Immi account was recently upgraded.

My application status is : Application received but yet to be assessed

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Kaiya

Bamborabi said:


> Hello Kaiya,
> 
> Can you please login to your immi account and check what the current status is ? My status says Application received (but not yet assigned for assessment). They have upgraded the immi account so there are few minor tweaks. Please check and let us know what your application status is. I applied on July 12th and my status is "Application received".
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,
Like you, my status is application received. It clearly says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
Since my eligible date, my application hits 6 months 3 weeks of waiting now. I thought I would have to submit more evidences, but the DIBP has never contacted to ask for anything. All I do is wait


----------



## Kaiya

Lunabelle said:


> Wow Mish how come it's so long now :O 13 months meaning it was applied last year. I also applied later last year and got it granted within 6 weeks. It was a very messy application and missing few documents


A friend of mine (from Vietnam) applied her 100 in May 2015, granted visa in 3 weeks. I'm still waiting


----------



## Mish

Kaiya said:


> A friend of mine (from Vietnam) applied her 100 in May 2015, granted visa in 3 weeks. I'm still waiting


Unfortunately all the luck of the draw. We saw a HR applicant granted yesterday at 9.5 months yet there are other HR people waiting longer.


----------



## DragonGirl

Hi everyone, 
Just an update on my case. My application status shows "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting document is required". 
Looks like they are making a move on my application...woo woo. Wait and see.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Dragon Girl... thanks for the update. It looks like there may be some action for your 801... fingers crossed and good luck to you both...


----------



## daveenajohns

DragonGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just an update on my case. My application status shows "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting document is required".
> Looks like they are making a move on my application...woo woo. Wait and see.


Hi
I was excited to see this status in my immiaccount until I realised that my application never has "received" status (when we appied in March, status was "in progress " , then it changed to "assessement in progress" after April update).I hope I m wrong but I m afraid this Assessment in progress does not have much meaning for those who have applied before April.


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> Hi Bamborabi,
> Like you, my status is application received. It clearly says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
> Since my eligible date, my application hits 6 months 3 weeks of waiting now. I thought I would have to submit more evidences, but the DIBP has never contacted to ask for anything. All I do is wait


Hi Kaiya

The main reason for concern is that what is the exact process followed in assessing applications.Some applications are assessed or assigned to be assessed before others. That is very unfair. It seems like a lotto draw as of now. We are all paying the exact amount of dollars for the application so why this discrepancy.

Kaiya, lets just keep checking randomly every week and lets update each other here in the forum. Its appalling but we cant do much. Will pray harder for all on this forum..May the force be with all.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## DragonGirl

Dinkum said:


> Hi Dragon Girl... thanks for the update. It looks like there may be some action for your 801... fingers crossed and good luck to you both...


Thanks Dinkum. Yeah, comparing to some others' status "...but has not been assigned for assessment". Come on bring on my 801. Fingers crossed and praying.

Btw I dont know why I cant login immiaccount on my mobile but ok on laptop. Maybe they havent upgraded version for mobile.


----------



## sumitarora

Hi, 

I have also applied for the second stage and its been 4 months, but no CO has assigned, so looks they will tale 6-8 months


----------



## Becky26

Congratulations to all you got their visas approved!  
Feels like the queue is moving along slowly but any kind of movement is always good to see.

I'm still waiting to hear from the department haven't heard a squeak till now touching the 5 month mark soon. 
Hoping December will bring good news for many of us waiting.
Good luck to all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Euroasianman

Hi guys, 

I receieved an email from Brisbane permanent visa center which says they are processing the visa applications of May though we have seen a few June applicants who have been granted their visas.


----------



## Melb

Is it for 801 or 100..?


----------



## daveenajohns

Melb said:


> Is it for 801 or 100..?


It would be for 100 if it comes from Brisbane.


----------



## Becky26

daveenajohns said:


> It would be for 100 if it comes from Brisbane.


Yes! Brisbane centre is for subclass 100 and Melbourne centre is for subclass 801.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## sumitarora

Yea that's strange .. People are getting the grant from July.. N I got the same revert they are assessing may 2013 offshore files


----------



## Becky26

sumitarora said:


> Yea that's strange .. People are getting the grant from July.. N I got the same revert they are assessing may 2013 offshore files


Honestly who knows! Immigration says they are making sure to be fair to all applicants which seems to be a pile of BS. There is no system to what or how they do it and there is no transparency to anything they do.
All you can do is check vevo your immiaccount and your emails.
Good Luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Fallowfield

Hi there,

Applied early July (the 3rd I think) and I'm currently sitting on the status of, "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment". I'm currently on a 309 and I'm waiting for the 100 PR visa. 

Though bizarrely I've already been asked for further evidence by a case officer related to my application. So this is quite mystifying?! Anyone else experienced this at all? 

Good luck to those still waiting and congrats to those who have received their visas recently!


----------



## candy55

Hey Guys !!

Pretty much on the same Que waiting for my 100 visa to be granted . 
Eligibility date was the 24 August 2015 , sent in my application about first week of August and haven't heard anything till then . Not sure why i sent it by post and now cant even check the status of the application . Anyone with an August grant yet  

Good luck to everyone waiting ,sending each one of you positive vibes 

Candy


----------



## candy55

Fallowfield said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Applied early July (the 3rd I think) and I'm currently sitting on the status of, "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment". I'm currently on a 309 and I'm waiting for the 100 PR visa.
> 
> Though bizarrely I've already been asked for further evidence by a case officer related to my application. So this is quite mystifying?! Anyone else experienced this at all?
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting and congrats to those who have received their visas recently!


Hey ,

If you heard from a CO that clearly means they are viewing your application . Probably the online status hasn't been updates yet .. Hope you hear get your visa soon ,Good luck .


----------



## thesmoothsuit

All the very best to you all. Hope some of you get good Christmas presents. I'm about to post mine off on Saturday. 

Good luck everyone.

I hope my application is ok. Some areas are stronger than others due to the life we live. I think for everyone some will have strong evidence but not so strong in other areas.


----------



## Fallowfield

I just gave them a quick call to inquire about the lack of case officer assignment whilst having been asked for further information.

Apparently they're running at the 6-8 month processing time. If you haven't been assigned a case officer, don't stress too much if you're still within the time-frame but there's not much they can tell you about that over the phone.

So, as with everything visa related - just wait...and wait and wait and wait...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mish

Fallowfield said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Applied early July (the 3rd I think) and I'm currently sitting on the status of, "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment". I'm currently on a 309 and I'm waiting for the 100 PR visa.
> 
> Though bizarrely I've already been asked for further evidence by a case officer related to my application. So this is quite mystifying?! Anyone else experienced this at all?
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting and congrats to those who have received their visas recently!


It could be someone who just checks to make sure everything is there for when a case officer looks at the case.

What did they ask you for?


----------



## Fallowfield

Mish said:


> It could be someone who just checks to make sure everything is there for when a case officer looks at the case.
> 
> What did they ask you for?


Yeah, I assumed it was that.

They needed another statutory declaration and reminded me that I hadn't uploaded my police check yet.


----------



## Mish

Fallowfield said:


> Yeah, I assumed it was that.
> 
> They needed another statutory declaration and reminded me that I hadn't uploaded my police check yet.


Ahhh. Sounds like a check for mandatory documents and not a case officer.


----------



## Melb

100 and 801.

both have same condition...but very different processing time.

god know why..?


----------



## Bamborabi

Anyone here on the forum who have their 100 visa eligibility dates in the month of June/July & have got their 100 visa grants ?

Got in touch with immigration today and they said for Subclass 100 visa's they are still processing those with elibility dates in the month of May. They said it could be atleast another 2-3 months for them to start looking into July month cases.According to them there is substantial backlog and the processing times will only increase further.

So since I fall in the July month category 2-3 months would mean sometime in March depending on whether they work in Dec. If not then in April, but again April has easter holidays,ANZAC day so either in March or May.Till then my life & career will continue to be in limbo.

Anyone here on the forum who have their 100 visa eligibility dates in the month of June/July & have got their 100 visa grants ?. I remember couple of folks (July month) getting their grants ? Am I the only one hallucinating ?


Regards,
Bamborabi



Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Mish

They may also be on reduced staff after this Friday until after Australia day due to school holidays. Those with kids tend to take alot of time of during December/January.

Just hang in there.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello Ms Becky & Ms Kaiya, any news at your end ? 

Ms Kaiya, I beleive your eligibility date is sometime in April. Please do let us know your current status in Immi account with regards to your 100 visa. I beleive it close to 8 months now. 

Ms Becky, what news do you have with regards to your 100 visa.Please pray for us.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I about 5 minutes ago tried to check my vevo app like I do everyday. Today it's giving me an error saying cannot find information please check the details you've entered.

I then went to their website to try another couple of times cause I thought the app might be having issues. And the website too gave me a similar error with a phone no to ring to get assistance.

Tried to call that no as soon as I got the error again and that line isn't open on the weekend. And said to call them between Monday to Friday.
I am freaking out as I haven't had any communication from immigration. Didn't get an acknowledgement email either. We did submit a complete file.
Our eligibility date was July 22, 2015.

Does anyone know any other no on which I can contact them during the weekend? 
Please help! 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Becky26 said:


> Does anyone know any other no on which I can contact them during the weekend?


Don't be silly! Government organisations are not open on the weekend to the public. Sorry but you will need to wait until Monday.

The downside of applying by paper is that the grant will be via snail mail.

Sounds like it has been granted.

The truck load of evidence you gave them has really paid off


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Don't be silly! Government organisations are not open on the weekend to the public. Sorry but you will need to wait until Monday. The downside of applying by paper is that the grant will be via snail mail. Sounds like it has been granted. The truck load of evidence you gave them has really paid off


Thank you for your reply Mish! 
And your confidence. I'm just really scared and stressed out because of our past experience.

I just thought since immigration is such a big thing they might have had a line for people to call regardless of what day it is so they can find out whether or not the people are in the country legally or illegally as soon as possible. 
I guess they continue to make things hard for us.

I'm honestly freaking out. I'm a pessimistic person and think of the worst happening before the possibilities of good things happening. So here goes my weekend plans........

I was wondering as you said the decision will be sent via mail. Is it because I applied via post? 
Because I did the same for my first stage and was sent the grant letter via email.
Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

Yeah it is because you have applied by post. I have read of people that applied onshore by post the decision comes by post too. 

I have never heard of an offshore decision coming by post though.

I have also heard that they may just say that you have to wait for it to come in the mail too. Maybe ask them for a password for vevo.

I think they figure anything can wait till Monday.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> Yeah it is because you have applied by post. I have read of people that applied onshore by post the decision comes by post too. I have never heard of an offshore decision coming by post though. I have also heard that they may just say that you have to wait for it to come in the mail too. Maybe ask them for a password for vevo. I think they figure anything can wait till Monday.


Omg really!!?? Looks like both the options involve waiting be it calling them or waiting for the oh so fast mail.

What is the vevo password? 
I really hope it's good news until Monday, good bye sleep! -.-
Thanks so much for your help and reply Mish!

Kind Regards, 
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I just checked my letter box and found my Visa Grant Letter saying subclass 100 has been approved!!!!!!!!!!  

I Held the letter in my hand and felt shaky even though it was good news. Still am trying to sync in to saying I am a permanent resident now It has been a long journey moving to Australia that started in 2008. 

Huge thank you to Mish, CollegeGirl and many others who have helped me all this way. 
Your advice and suggestions have helped us so much. And my weekend just got better!  I got my Christmas present early  

Kind Regards, 
Becky 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Mish

OMG!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Was it soggy from the rain lol.

I will tell CG you got the grant. She will be over the moon


----------



## daveenajohns

Congratulations Becky !!!!!


----------



## rifat

congrats becky


----------



## Dinkum

*Awesome News!*

 Hi Becky... We are crying tears of joy here in Sydney. After all this time of turmoil, trials and tribulations you have been rewarded! It's so richly deserved by you and your husband.

WOW! What a wonderful Christmas present!  Warmest best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. May all of your dreams come true. 



Becky26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I just checked my letter box and found my Visa Grant Letter saying subclass 100 has been approved!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I Held the letter in my hand and felt shaky even though it was good news. Still am trying to sync in to saying I am a permanent resident now It has been a long journey moving to Australia that started in 2008.
> 
> Huge thank you to Mish, CollegeGirl and many others who have helped me all this way.
> Your advice and suggestions have helped us so much. And my weekend just got better!  I got my Christmas present early
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## rifat

hi becky can you please tell me did you post on 8 aug? or acknowledgement came on 8th? because i got acknowledgement on 20 aug.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> OMG!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Was it soggy from the rain lol. I will tell CG you got the grant. She will be over the moon


Hahaha! Almost I got it in time.
Thanks so much Mish!

They sent me back my federal police check, don't know why.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Melb

Good news...good to see grants....of 100..congrats


what and why it's getting long long w8 for 801.

feeling motivated but also feeling sad...about my 801.


----------



## Melb

finally....anyways...I uploaded my form80...hope it will bring some luck to me..

hope some Christmas gift for me.

hope hope 


w8 and w8...


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Melb... "A watched kettle never boils"....But good things come to those who wait....
There is really nothing we can do but learn to be patient. We will all be stronger at the end of all this... cheers... D


----------



## Melb

Dinkum said:


> Hi Melb... "A watched kettle never boils"....But good things come to those who wait....
> There is really nothing we can do but learn to be patient. We will all be stronger at the end of all this... cheers... D


thanks u...for ur message...yes u ar right..

I will w8.

anyways...have a great weekend.


----------



## Becky26

rifat said:


> hi becky can you please tell me did you post on 8 aug? or acknowledgement came on 8th? because i got acknowledgement on 20 aug.


Hey!

I submitted my application a little later than my eligibility date. They received it on August 8th. There was no acknowledgement letter or any update. I contacted them once to make sure my application was received which it was two days after I had handed it in to DIBP office in Brisbane.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Becky26

Dinkum said:


> Hi Becky... We are crying tears of joy here in Sydney. After all this time of turmoil, trials and tribulations you have been rewarded! It's so richly deserved by you and your husband. WOW! What a wonderful Christmas present!  Warmest best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. May all of your dreams come true.


Hi Dinkum!!

Thank you so much for your kind wishes!!! I'm still finding it hard to believe that we won't have to deal with the stress.

Hope you the best and wonderful Christmas!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## studkabir

*2nd stage visa*

Hello Everyone,

I just received 2nd stage sub class 100 visa letter, i am eligible to apply on the 14th of January 2016. I just applied for AFP police check.

Can someone please tell me what else documents do i need to send.

It also tells my husband (Sponsor) to send a statutory declaration declaring the current status of your relationship.

Can someone please tell me what details have to be mentioned in the stat dec and also any other things which is useful for the application.

I am panicking can someone please help.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

*Hurray*



Becky26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I just checked my letter box and found my Visa Grant Letter saying subclass 100 has been approved!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I Held the letter in my hand and felt shaky even though it was good news. Still am trying to sync in to saying I am a permanent resident now It has been a long journey moving to Australia that started in 2008.
> 
> Huge thank you to Mish, CollegeGirl and many others who have helped me all this way.
> Your advice and suggestions have helped us so much. And my weekend just got better!  I got my Christmas present early
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Hi Becky,

First of all Hearty Congratulations to you,

Your a Superstar, you deserved it for your hard work, perseverance and also 
the person you are, always helping everyone without any motive.

I am so happy for you, you truly are a gem.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Mish

Have a look on this page (you just need to select yes to the questions): https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator

If you applying by paper you need to complete a stat dec too. If applying online the applicants answers go online and the sponsor does the stat dec. The stat dec on the border.gov.au website tells you what you need to answer. It is things like how you are combined fiancially, long term relationship, social and household.

You need evidence the same as the 309 addressing the 4 categories and this is since the grant of the 309.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky, First of all Hearty Congratulations to you, Your a Superstar, you deserved it for your hard work, perseverance and also the person you are, always helping everyone without any motive. I am so happy for you, you truly are a gem. Regards, Studkabir


Thank you so much studkabir!! For your kind words. 
Hope you're doing well.

Good luck to you too for your application. Wish you a speedy grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> Hi Dinkum!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind wishes!!! I'm still finding it hard to believe that we won't have to deal with the stress.
> 
> Hope you the best and wonderful Christmas!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Hi Becky26

M so happy for u....looks u are frm.india...I can see india flag on.ur profile.

looks india application are now getting reply.

have a beautiful and good happy healthy life in oz.

Melb


----------



## Becky26

Hey Melb, 

Thank you so much! It's been a long journey and painful journey for us. We had our first partner visa denied in 2011. So now it's great to not have to think about visa stuff anymore. I still can't wrap my head around the fact that I am permanent resident now. 

Yes! I am from India. I applied via post. I was told the processing time was 6-8 months for subclass 100 but we got ours in exactly 4 months from the date immigration received our application which is so good. 

Hope you get yours soon. 
Good luck! 

Kind Regards, 
Becky 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Bamborabi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Melb,
> 
> Thank you so much! It's been a long journey and painful journey for us. We had our first partner visa denied in 2011. So now it's great to not have to think about visa stuff anymore. I still can't wrap my head around the fact that I am permanent resident now.
> 
> Yes! I am from India. I applied via post. I was told the processing time was 6-8 months for subclass 100 but we got ours in exactly 4 months from the date immigration received our application which is so good.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon.
> Good luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


Congrats Becky ! Wish you all the very best. My eligibility date is July 12th. Still awaiting to hear the good news. I sometimes get a bit concerned.Not sure what the immi folks are upto. When I contacted them last week they said they were still finalising applicants with eligibility dates for May.That somehow does not seem to add up as you know july grants have started coming. Hope I get it soon.

Wish you all the best again.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Congrats Becky ! Wish you all the very best. My eligibility date is July 12th. Still awaiting to hear the good news. I sometimes get a bit concerned.Not sure what the immi folks are upto. When I contacted them last week they said they were still finalising applicants with eligibility dates for May.That somehow does not seem to add up as you know july grants have started coming. Hope I get it soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best again.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Thank you so much for your kind wishes. You should be hearing the good news very shortly. No idea on how they process the applications as your eligibility date is 10 days before mine. It is a mystery on what or how they do things. I guess time will tell.
Hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck and please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Congrats Becky ! Wish you all the very best. My eligibility date is July 12th. Still awaiting to hear the good news. I sometimes get a bit concerned.Not sure what the immi folks are upto. When I contacted them last week they said they were still finalising applicants with eligibility dates for May.That somehow does not seem to add up as you know july grants have started coming. Hope I get it soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best again.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


You have to remember even though they may process in order they may not grant in order.

You have to remember Becky sent in a truckload of evidence probably 3 to 4 times the amount that most people do. They probably took one look at it was an easy grant for them.

Your time will come when it is right.

Just remember the call centre staff do not know I alot. I would not take what they say too seriously.


----------



## Becky26

I did submit a lot of paperwork. Took me 2 months to arrange but at the end got everything together, all that pain paid off in the end


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> I did submit a lot of paperwork. Took me 2 months to arrange but at the end got everything together, but all that pain paid off in the end


we...also submitted lot lot and lot of evidences...and now we don't have anything

...we presented our application in well presented and easy way....

but no reply...reallt very simple case...pmv to 820.

everything submitted on time....

not a single reply from immigration...

its online and it show that application recieved and submitted.


----------



## Becky26

Melb said:


> we...also submitted lot lot and lot of evidences...and now we don't have anything
> 
> ...we presented our application in well presented and easy way....
> 
> but no reply...reallt very simple case...pmv to 820.
> 
> everything submitted on time....
> 
> not a single reply from immigration...
> 
> its online and it show that application recieved and submitted.


So are you waiting for your 820 or 801?


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> So are you waiting for your 820 or 801?


Becky26

we are w8ing for 801..

our eligibility date is June 2015....we submitted everything...yes everything..


----------



## Mish

This is what Becky submitted just for fiancial (hope you don't mind me using you as an example Becky): http://www.australiaforum.com/956170-post1419.html

She has alot of evidence and this for financial alone. This is why I keep using Becky as an example for a truckload of evidence.

I believe it was over 5KG.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> This is what Becky submitted just for fiancial (hope you don't mind me using you as an example Becky): http://www.australiaforum.com/956170-post1419.html
> 
> She has alot of evidence and this for financial alone. This is why I keep using Becky as an example for a truckload of evidence.
> 
> I believe it was over 5KG.


we have submitted more that that....belive me

.yes lot and more than Becky26.

but we don't have any joint rent or join home....because my parents bought home before marriage..

join trips
joint tickets
200 to 400 family photis of each other.
join volanteer work with govt depth.
joint tax declare
joint 2 banks statements
join home work projects.
join picks of gardening
joint travel tics to india perth sydney
marriage card
BDM marriage certificate
marriage cert from celebrant

yes a lot things which I can't remind now...

we both are frm india....strong family connected ..

lot of similar...cultural relegion activities....temple...and lot of joint pics

100s of pics of before marriage...
complete marriage pics 
we have been to every part of victoria and alll pics of famous joint places.

yes in will presenter way....
and lot lot joint proof of husband and wife.


----------



## Melb

Melb said:


> we have submitted more that that....belive me
> 
> .yes lot and more than Becky26.
> 
> but we don't have any joint rent or join home....because my parents bought home before marriage..
> 
> join trips
> joint tickets
> 200 to 400 family photis of each other.
> join volanteer work with govt depth.
> joint tax declare
> joint 2 banks statements
> join home work projects.
> join picks of gardening
> joint travel tics to india perth sydney
> marriage card
> BDM marriage certificate
> marriage cert from celebrant
> 
> yes a lot things which I can't remind now...
> 
> we both are frm india....strong family connected ..
> 
> lot of similar...cultural relegion activities....temple...and lot of joint pics
> 
> 100s of pics of before marriage...
> complete marriage pics
> we have been to every part of victoria and alll pics of famous joint places.
> 
> yes in will presenter way....
> and lot lot joint proof of husband and wife.


even joint centerlnk card. and every year joint tax declaration.


----------



## Becky26

Melb said:


> Becky26
> 
> we are w8ing for 801..
> 
> our eligibility date is June 2015....we submitted everything...yes everything..


Ah alright.

I guess the only explanation to this long wait is a large number of applications and a handful of case officers. There are a lot more onshore applications hence the long waiting period.

I'm sure many others have said this before, You just need to have patience, there is nothing you can do about the department taking their own sweet time. 
This is the process and will change for nothing. I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but this is the reality. If you have submitted everything, then you will for sure will be getting approved. Its just taking a little time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish

Only 2 joint bank statements?

Any reason why you submitted the marriage stuff again? It should only be since the grant of the 820 that you supply things.

Your time will come eventually.


----------



## Mish

My only suggestion is to find a hobby. Maybe train for a marathon - I am sure that will kill some time and occupy you.

Just remember you are together in Australia not living apart like the PMV. Be happy


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Only 2 joint bank statements?
> 
> Any reason why you submitted the marriage stuff again? It should only be since the grant of the 820 that you supply things.
> 
> Your time will come eventually.


No Mish..I mean to say...we hav 2 joint banks xyz bank 1 and xyz bank2.we submitted 10 to 14 joint bank statement with joint name.

secondly after marriage we did some.big gettogether party in india ...so it's like a big function of our post marriage....that I was referring too.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> My only suggestion is to find a hobby. Maybe train for a marathon - I am sure that will kill some time and occupy you.
> 
> Just remember you are together in Australia not living apart like the PMV. Be happy


yes pmv was very bad...I know what u are talking about....atleast we are together....that is the big think..


----------



## Mish

Melb read the post that Dinkum just posted with links to what Mark said. He said to prepare your relatives in India for a home visit as they have been doing that.


----------



## Becky26

And Melb you don't know how much evidence I submitted so the comparison is irrelevant 

Processing time depends on case to case basis.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Melb read the post that Dinkum just posted with links to what Mark said. He said to prepare your relatives in India for a home visit as they have been doing that.


Mish...My parents are well.await of.our marriage...they came specially from india to melbourne for our marriage...they also stayed with us...and after a year...we also went to india for marriage party...I think after 9 months post marriage...

whenever I tell my parents that ...someone can come to visit from immigration...he takes it as a joke and says me ...dont worry....we will made special india good for COs ...

lolz

Office are visiting back home in india if couples are not married ....as I came from pmv to 820 ...possible chances that no one will visit to india...even my parents are coming to aus for 3 months...to stay with my brother famiky in perth...what u suggeat....shoud I inform immigration that my parents will be in aus for next 3 to 4 months...?


----------



## Mish

The neighbours will tell them if they go.

I am just going based on what Mark said and he had an example of someone in the early stages of pregnancy.


----------



## Melb

*hi*



Becky26 said:


> And Melb you don't know how much evidence I submitted so the comparison is irrelevant
> 
> Processing time depends on case to case basis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


agree&#128522;
agree&#128522;


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> The neighbours will tell them if they go.
> 
> I am just going based on what Mark said and he had an example of someone in the early stages of pregnancy.


agree&#128522;.but our neighborhoodd work M to Friday...no one stays home..they can track them from my parents passport number online


----------



## tiny07

Hi everyone,
Still waiting on my 100 visa here, just tipped over 4 months now. Great to see some grants coming in! I'm just wondering, a few people here have been saying that attaching more evidence as you go essentially puts you at the back of the queue, is this really true? I hope not as I have been adding stuff as recently as November - just photos, mainly, and flight tickets. Anyways, good luck to everyone still waiting, I will update if anything happens!


----------



## Bamborabi

G'day Friends !! Greetings !! Hope all of you are getting ready to enjoy the festivities.

I have observed the following .. My Immi account says that I have not been assigned a CO since July 12th when I lodged my 100 visa application online.

My Question: Does that mean that since a CO has not been assigned my case has not been looked at as yet ? or have they completed some sort of preliminary analysis ? 

Merry Xmas to All..
Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Mish

I personally wouldn't pay too much attention to the status as we saw someone check 15 minutes before their approval and at that time said no case officer had been assigned.


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> Hi Bamborabi,
> Like you, my status is application received. It clearly says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
> Since my eligible date, my application hits 6 months 3 weeks of waiting now. I thought I would have to submit more evidences, but the DIBP has never contacted to ask for anything. All I do is wait


Greetings Kaiya !!

Any updates on your Subclass 100 visa ?

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Bamborabi

Any Subclass 100 folks here on this forum who are currently awaiting their grants ?
Just wanted to take a headcount, a few members got their Subclass 100 granted in the last couple of months.


----------



## meesha121

We are waiting for ours..applied in August 2015


----------



## tiny07

Hi Bamborabi, 
I am also awaiting subclass 100. Applied August 2015 as well. Heres to hoping for some grants soon! 

It's been very quiet - starting to feel like I should call and just ask if everything is okay? Or if I should update my visa? How about you guys?

We recently got engaged so I would think I should update it.... but I don't want to fall to the back of the queue if I do! :/


----------



## Bamborabi

I recently updated my application with additional photos. I dont think updating will cause it to fall to the back of the queue. I applied in July 2015 for my 100 visa and have not heard anything since. There have been 100 visa grants here on the forum where atleast 2-3 folks got their visa grants in about 4 to 4.5 months. I have been married since 2013 so I really dont know what the Immi folks are upto with regards to my application.The last time I contacted them was during the 3rd week of Nov 2015 when I was told that they were still processing application having eligibility (May month) which was not making any sense.

Since you are from a Low risk country like US you can expect a grant pretty soon.Do let us know incase you contact Immi folks, so that we can understand what they are upto.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## tiny07

Thanks Bamborabi! 
That's good to know about adding photos. I will be flying back to Australia in a few days and I will give them a call when I arrive and let you all know what if anything they say.


----------



## Kaiya

Bamborabi said:


> Greetings Kaiya !!
> 
> Any updates on your Subclass 100 visa ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,
I was in oversea for weeks for holidays. So far, my application has reached over 8 months since eligible date, no case officer assigned either. I'll give them a call next week to see what happen.
I don't know if it is because I have been flight out of country too much since my 309 visa granted or what, I can't see what reason my application has been put on hold for so long. I have my in laws support, friends and work.
Will keep in touch. Hope you hear something good soon
Cheers


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear friends,

Congratulations for those who have been lucky in getting the SC 100 visas, and I wish a quick visas grants for those still waiting. The wait is worthy, keep on enduring the stress, one time it will be over for everyone. At the end, no one will be desperate. 

A question. I am on SC 309, and my eligibility date is July 2016. We are blessed with a baby boy in November 2015. 

Do I need to notify the Department of Immigration on these change? Is it considered to be change of Circumstance? Or Do I wait for the eligibility date and included the new information on that date?


Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hi Hassan

Congrats!!

You just include the information in your paperwork for the second stage processing.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> You just include the information in your paperwork for the second stage processing.


Thanks Mish for you prompt reply. I hope you had a wonderful Chrismas and New Year.

I was thinking filling the form 1022 but then decided to seek for idea from my friends. Then I will not fill it if it won't affect me in anyway.

I will wait for the second stage documents to supply the birth certificate of my son.

Thanks again Mish.


----------



## CandyCrush

Bamborabi said:


> Any Subclass 100 folks here on this forum who are currently awaiting their grants ?
> Just wanted to take a headcount, a few members got their Subclass 100 granted in the last couple of months.


I'm waiting as well! Submitted documents in July 2015, but was only eligible for in mid-Oct 2015


----------



## Bamborabi

CandyCrush said:


> I'm waiting as well! Submitted documents in July 2015, but was only eligible for in mid-Oct 2015


Greetings Candy Crush !!

What does your status in Immi account portal say ? Have you been assigned a Case officer as yet

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## GundamZeta

Hi guys, my question maybe asked many times, but too difficult for me to go thru almost 200 pages to find my answer. I hope you don't mind to answer me again.

I applied the Partner visa in Jun 2013 by paper, then I was granted the bridging visa / temp visa.

Two years later, I received an email say "Your application for a Class BS (Partner - Residence) (subclass 801) will be eligible for consideration two years after your date of lodgement, 01/06/2013.

I then created the online account to submitted the Permanent partner visa application. After lodgement there was a list of attachments which I found I submitted those already since I applied the Partner visa in 2013.

Also my status is at "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."

My question is, 
1) Do I still need to upload those evidence again since I already sent in 2013? e.g. health check & police check again???

2) If it does, do I only need to upload the scan copy without finding the JP to certify the documents?

3) Some items on the checklist I don't have anything to upload, do I just ignore it? e.g. "Change of Name, Evidence of". I didn't change my name since my application. I have nothing to upload.

4) I can't find any button for submit other than attach document for each items. Does that means once I uploaded. Immi will updated the records accordingly and assign the case officer to my applications?

Thanks for answering my question.

Regards.


----------



## Mish

Health checks are not required for second stage unless asked for. Police checks you need an AFP and a police check for any place you have lived more than 12 months since the grant of the 309/820.

If you colour scan the original then it doesn't need to be certified.

Only attach documents that apply for you.

You just upload the documents and that is it.

Incase you are aware you only attach evidence from the date of the grant of the 309/820.


----------



## GundamZeta

Mish said:


> Health checks are not required for second stage unless asked for. Police checks you need an AFP and a police check for any place you have lived more than 12 months since the grant of the 309/820.


Hi Mish, Thanks for your response

I reside in Australia all time since the grant of 309/820. Do I still need to do the police check again?

At what stage, they will assign the case officer to my application?


----------



## Becky26

GundamZeta said:


> Hi Mish, Thanks for your response
> 
> I reside in Australia all time since the grant of 309/820. Do I still need to do the police check again?
> 
> At what stage, they will assign the case officer to my application?


Hi GundamZeta,

You have to provide an AFP check as you have lived in Australia and also for any other country where you have lived for 12 months or more since the date of your 309 grant.

The police check is valid for 12 months from the date of grant. It is good to submit a completed application however with the long processing time frame, a lot of people submit them once the case officer requests for it.
I had to submit only the AFP check which I got in 5 days.

The processing time frame for subclass 100 is 6-8 months the last time I spoke to immigration. I got mine approved in 4 months by the grace of God.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CandyCrush

Bamborabi said:


> Greetings Candy Crush !!
> 
> What does your status in Immi account portal say ? Have you been assigned a Case officer as yet
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


********************
Application received, not yet


----------



## studkabir

Hello Everyone,

Can someone please provide me type-able stat dec form which the sponsor needs to fill in as i have been searching online and until now not able to find one. Seniors please help.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## 18302

studkabir said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please provide me type-able stat dec form which the sponsor needs to fill in as i have been searching online and until now not able to find one. Seniors please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc


----------



## studkabir

BonezAU said:


> https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc


Thank you BonezAU 

This stat dec form looks a little different than the other form is it still alright if i use this form?

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## 18302

studkabir said:


> Thank you BonezAU
> 
> This stat dec form looks a little different than the other form is it still alright if i use this form?
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Absolutely, this is an official Commonwealth statutory declaration form. It's the same form I have used multiple times for both partner and family tourist visa applications.

I found the best way was to split the text into paragraphs and number each paragraph like an individual statement. That way it's all clearly laid out and easy to read.


----------



## Kaiya

Hi everyone,
I did try to contact phone number 1300 760 314 regarding my application, that phone number is no longer in used. Do you guys know which phone number can I use to call Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre?


----------



## Mish

131881. It is the general number. They don't have individual department numbers to my knowledge.


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> Hi everyone,
> I did try to contact phone number 1300 760 314 regarding my application, that phone number is no longer in used. Do you guys know which phone number can I use to call Brisbane Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre?


Any luck getting through Immigration folks ? Any useful updates if any from them ?


----------



## Kaiya

@Mish: Thanks for the phone number
@Bamborabi: I just spent 3 hours waiting on the phone, had 5 minutes with a female operator. She said it is because of huge amount of application, processing time could be up to 12 months now and if they need anything, they will contact me by phone. That's it.
I will wait until my application reaches 12 months and call them back. I guess they will tell me to wait for another 12 months and 12 months.... My visa 309, it took me 8 months because my application had dependent children who are under 18. We had help from the Minister of Immigration & Border Protection. Hope we don't have to go through that process again


----------



## Bamborabi

Kaiya said:


> @Mish: Thanks for the phone number
> @Bamborabi: I just spent 3 hours waiting on the phone, had 5 minutes with a female operator. She said it is because of huge amount of application, processing time could be up to 12 months now and if they need anything, they will contact me by phone. That's it.
> I will wait until my application reaches 12 months and call them back. I guess they will tell me to wait for another 12 months and 12 months.... My visa 309, it took me 8 months because my application had dependent children who are under 18. We had help from the Minister of Immigration & Border Protection. Hope we don't have to go through that process again


Hello Kaiya,

Its very disappointing to hear that from Immigration.There are some folks here who have got their 100 visa granted in 4 - 4.5 months from high risk (HR) countries.There is no use of calling and asking immigration if they are going to give us such stupid reasons. I have completed 6 months now since I applied. My life and career is in limbo, dont know what to do. I hope they do not have any issues with application and hence the hold. Immigration will never tell us that. I will wait till the end of this month and then contact immigration, and let you guys know. If they take 12 months for Subclass 100 then 801 will take 18-24 months now.Good luck to all and do keep in touch if you have any updates. But this does not sound good.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Mish

The processing time is based on eligibility date and not date applied so doesn't really make if you apply early or not.

801 has been quoted as 12 to 15 months for 75% of applicants and can be longer than 15 months.


----------



## GundamZeta

Hi guys,

I'm doing the attach documents for my application (100,801)

In the attach documents screen I saw form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment do I have to print the form out and fill in and scan and uploaded?

Form 888 statutory declaration by a supporting witness etc - I submitted this form 2 years ago when I first applied the temp partner visa. Do I have to do it again?

What is the best evidence for 
* Nature of the couple's household
* Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other
* Evidence Registered relationship <- I am providing our marriage certificate in the Evidence of marriage. How do I provide another Evidence Registered relationship?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## 18302

GundamZeta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the attach documents screen I saw form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment do I have to print the form out and fill in and scan and uploaded?


Form 80 is optional at the PR stage, but there's certainly no harm in doing it. Some people get asked for it, which can hold up the application, others don't submit or get asked. For my wife's application we submitted it anyway. Yes you need to print it out and re-scan it in once signed.



> Form 888 statutory declaration by a supporting witness etc - I submitted this form 2 years ago when I first applied the temp partner visa. Do I have to do it again?


Yes, you have to do this again. Minimum 2 form 888's.



> What is the best evidence for
> * Nature of the couple's household
> * Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other
> * Evidence Registered relationship <- I am providing our marriage certificate in the Evidence of marriage. How do I provide another Evidence Registered relationship?


*Nature of couple's household

Rental / mortgage papers
Mail addressed to both of you at the same address
Phone / internet bills also write something up in your stat dec about how you share the household responsibilities

*Nature of couple's commitment to each other

Cards / letters you may have given each other over time, birthdays, christmas, photos etc. There's more - actually there's an entire thread on this if you search the forums for tips on what to submit

*Evidence of registered relationship

Official marriage certificate from your state's BDM department. A marriage certificate is a legal registration of your relationship

Everything I've listed is only bare minimum, there's heaps of other stuff you can include as you see fit. Try and find that other thread if you can, I will also see if I can find it and link it here.

Edit: here's the thread I was thinking of: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...proved-10-days-content-presentation-tips.html
There isn't a lot of difference between the 309/820 and the 100/801 visas, you pretty much have to submit the same stuff but just 2 years later to prove you're still together, so the thread is still very relevant.


----------



## GundamZeta

BonezAU said:


> Form 80 is optional at the PR stage, but there's certainly no harm in doing it. Some people get asked for it, which can hold up the application, others don't submit or get asked. For my wife's application we submitted it anyway. Yes you need to print it out and re-scan it in once signed.


Thanks for Your advise


----------



## bradley

The processing time for 820 ,801 is 12 to15 months but when i have a look online for 309,100 doesn't show any processing time which mean for me only 820 will take 12to 15 months to process did i rigth ??


----------



## 18302

bradley said:


> The processing time for 820 ,801 is 12 to15 months but when i a look for 309,100 doesn't show any processing time which mean for me only 820 will take 12to 15 months to process did i rigth ??


The processing time for 801 is 12-15 months. If I try to understand your question, I think you are asking if the processing time for 100 is the same. As far as I know, yes. They're all in the same queue.

820 / 309 are much quicker than 801/100.


----------



## bradley

Thank for your reply but online it said 6 to 8 months i was thinking only people who apply for 820 will take 12 to 15


----------



## 18302

bradley said:


> Thank for your reply but online it said 6 to 8 months i was thinking only people who apply for 820 will take 12 to 15


I think you're mixed up. 820 is much faster than 801.
6-8 months for 820 sounds about right to me. It's 12-15 months for 801.

Back in 2013 when my wife applied for 820 it only took 3 months. Times have changed though.


----------



## Mish

bradley said:


> Thank for your reply but online it said 6 to 8 months i was thinking only people who apply for 820 will take 12 to 15


It hasn't been updated. Those waiting for 801 have had auto replies from DIBP stating 12 to 15 months. 2nd stage is taking longer now.


----------



## Bamborabi

Mish said:


> It hasn't been updated. Those waiting for 801 have had auto replies from DIBP stating 12 to 15 months. 2nd stage is taking longer now.


Any idea whats the time frame for those waiting for 100 visa grants ?


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> It hasn't been updated. Those waiting for 801 have had auto replies from DIBP stating 12 to 15 months. 2nd stage is taking longer now.


Hi guys

I will clear all ur confusion.

I have spoken to immigration yesterday.

Officially Processing time for 801 is still 6 to 8 months

BUT BUT BUT
due to backlog it has been increased to 12 to 15.

Hope it clears some confusion for new applicants.

tc ☺ 
Cheers 2 allllll


----------



## 18302

Bamborabi said:


> Any idea whats the time frame for those waiting for 100 visa grants ?


12-15 months
same as 801


----------



## studkabir

Hello everyone,

Can someone please tell me what documents have to be certified before uploading online for the 2nd stage partner visa sub class 100 as i am very confused.

I am providing documents as follows.

1. 3 x 888 forms with proof of PR or Citizenship
2. 1 Statutory Declaration Form from Sponsor
3. Sponsors Driving License copy
4. Applicants Passport Copy
5. 10 Photos of Applicant and Sponsor in Australia
6. 10 Photos of Applicant and Sponsor with their mutual friends
7. 5 Movie tickets watched by Applicant and Sponsor together
8. Flight Tickets of Joint travel to Melbourne
9. Joint Bank Account Details (1 Year)
10. Credit card statements as the Applicant is Add on card holder (6 Months)
11. Lease agreement of Sponsor and Applicant (3 Months old) as recently moved to a new house, previous to that the lease was just on the sponsor name as he resided there for more than 6 years.
12. Greeting cards addressed to both Applicant and Sponsor to the present address by friends.
13. AFP certificate of the Applicant (as i just resided in Australia since the grant of 820 sub class visa.


Do i need to include anything additional documents seniors please reply if you think anything additional can help.

Regards,
Stukabir


----------



## Mish

Just a couple of thoughts:
- Do you have any joint bills or joint insurance?
- You mentioned a joint bank account, do you have a joint savings account too?
- Any joint insurance ie. Health or car?
- You said 6 months for the credit card is that because you were only added 6 months ago
- You mentioned Melbourne what about joint accommodation and tickets to things you went to there.
- You mentioned movies don't forget to include to cinebuzz screen shot for both of you showing you both went too
- Any joint loyalty cards?
- Any sporting events, attractions, musicals etc that you have been to together?
- mail addressed to both at same address (doesn't need to be joint) ie. Purchases from ebay (they usually don't have receipts)
- joint purchases ie. Dishwasher, washing machine, mobile phones etc.

Was your 309 approved in January 2014?

I assume that you are applying online?


----------



## studkabir

Mish said:


> Just a couple of thoughts:
> - Do you have any joint bills or joint insurance?
> - You mentioned a joint bank account, do you have a joint savings account too?
> - Any joint insurance ie. Health or car?
> - You said 6 months for the credit card is that because you were only added 6 months ago
> - You mentioned Melbourne what about joint accommodation and tickets to things you went to there.
> - You mentioned movies don't forget to include to cinebuzz screen shot for both of you showing you both went too
> - Any joint loyalty cards?
> - Any sporting events, attractions, musicals etc that you have been to together?
> - mail addressed to both at same address (doesn't need to be joint) ie. Purchases from ebay (they usually don't have receipts)
> - joint purchases ie. Dishwasher, washing machine, mobile phones etc.
> 
> Was your 309 approved in January 2014?
> 
> I assume that you are applying online?


Hi Mish,

Thankq for your information and suggestions.

1. My husband (Sponsor) has added me as a beneficiary onto his Super so i shall get a letter from them to confirm the same.

2. We watched Australia Vs India cricket matches so i have the tickets with me so i will include that too in the application with a few photos of both of us with a few cricket players.

3. Yes i have included the joint saving accounts statement (12 Months) too with it.

4. Yes i was added on as an additional card holder 6 months ago, hence 6 months statements.

5. We don't have any insurance policies.

6. Accommodations in Melbourne it just states Sponsor's name but it says 2 Adults will that work?.

7. We have a few letters sent to us individually but the address is the same can i include them?

8. I am on a plan with Vodafone for my mobile and the monthly bill is taken off our Joint Account vis direct debit how should i show that?

Yes i am applying online and my 309 Visa was granted in January.

Also can you please tell me what documents do i need to get certified before uploading online.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Mish

Hi Studkabir

1/ The super company may not do a letter but you can log into the online account and do a screen shot.

Do you have super? If so do the same thing.

2/ Yes include all of those. Also if you checked into Facebook you can include that.

5/ Not even home contents insurance? Immigration process aside you should have contents insurance incase the place you are living burns down.

6/ Why not and highlight where it says 2 adults.

7/ Yes include them.

8/ I wouldn't include it because it is not a joint bill.

You don't need documents certified you just colour scan the original documents.


----------



## Dinkum

The Form 888s need to be witnessed by JPs or other approved witnesses. The passports or other identity documents of 888 providers also need to be certified.

The sponsor's statutory declaration must be properly witnessed by a JP or other approved person.

Provided all the other documents are colour scans, they do not need to be certified. 

Hope this helps. Good luck...


----------



## philipg

GundamZeta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm doing the attach documents for my application (100,801)
> 
> In the attach documents screen I saw form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment do I have to print the form out and fill in and scan and uploaded?
> 
> Thanks for answering.


Hi
If you use Adobe Acrobat to complete the form 80, you will have to print, sign, scan and submit.
The program I prefer is Nitro PDF. It allows you to save an incomplete form for later editing. 
You can also scan your hand signature and insert into the form 80 (or any pdf) as a digital signature. 
That way, it's all electronic and eliminates the necessity to print and scan.

Hope you find the tip useful.


----------



## amyxx

Hey guys,
Just wondering I'm going to go holiday by myself with friends and my partner will stay in Aus. During this time how can we evidence that we are in contact and all that? Especially we always use facetime/imessage because it's free therefore it won't appear on phone bill or let say if i call him from oversea I won't be able to get a phone bill. Screenshots from your phone will count or not? 
You can set any name or number in your phone though so will that a good evidence?
Thank heaps!!!


----------



## Aarshgh

*Subclass 100*

Hey guys, Hi all  I have been following this thread for quite sometime now. I have applied for subclass 100. My eligibility date was 23 Aug 2015 and i submitted my application on Aug 4 2015 and I haven't received anything yet as well.. I see that many people are in the same boat. *Fingers Crossed*

As they have said recently to one of you as 12 months as processing time, is it for applicants who applied later than us or even the aug applicants as well?? I am really worried as my studies and career are in crucial point now


----------



## Becky26

Aarshgh said:


> Hey guys, Hi all  I have been following this thread for quite sometime now. I have applied for subclass 100. My eligibility date was 23 Aug 2015 and i submitted my application on Aug 4 2015 and I haven't received anything yet as well.. I see that many people are in the same boat. *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> As they have said recently to one of you as 12 months as processing time, is it for applicants who applied later than us or even the aug applicants as well?? I am really worried as my studies and career are in crucial point now


Hey Aarshgh,

Your application will be processed once your application completes 2 years since the date of initial application, I'm sure you must be aware of that.

From what is being shared on the forum, the 12-15 months waiting period seems to be for the subclass 801 and not 100.
My visa details are in my signature below. I got mine approved in 4 months. The speed of approval depends on different things. Which is why some applicants have been approved quicker than others.

Hope this helps. And wish you a speedy grant.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aarshgh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Aarshgh,
> 
> Your application will be processed once your application completes 2 years since the date of initial application, I'm sure you must be aware of that.
> 
> From what is being shared on the forum, the 12-15 months waiting period seems to be for the subclass 801 and not 100.
> My visa details are in my signature below. I got mine approved in 4 months. The speed of approval depends on different things. Which is why some applicants have been approved quicker than others.
> 
> Hope this helps. And wish you a speedy grant.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you so much Becky. Yes I am aware of all the timeline but started panicking once i heard about the time frame (12-15 months). I am so glad you didn't have to wait so long and hope I get granted soon as well  
*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Aarshgh

*subclass 100*

Hey Becky !! Just spoke with immigration people today and they informed me it takes longer now for subclass 100 as well and they told me its gonna be around 12 to 15 months  

Hopefully not that long


----------



## Mish

Wow same time as 801 .... interesting.....


----------



## Becky26

That is just crazy!!! No other explanation to it


----------



## Aarshgh

Becky26 said:


> That is just crazy!!! No other explanation to it


yes Becky, But I am bit doubtful whether she listened to me. Because at first she thought I am going to apply now, but then I explained her saying I already did and waiting and then again she said yes 12 to 15 months. But I am bit skeptical as she didn't give any explanation or didn't listen completely!!


----------



## Becky26

Aarshgh said:


> yes Becky, But I am bit doubtful whether she listened to me. Because at first she thought I am going to apply now, but then I explained her saying I already did and waiting and then again she said yes 12 to 15 months. But I am bit skeptical as she didn't give any explanation or didn't listen completely!!


The people on the phones are not correct always so I wouldn't completely take their word. But hang in there and I hope DIBP's processing time frame isn't 12 months. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aarshgh

Becky26 said:


> The people on the phones are not correct always so I wouldn't completely take their word. But hang in there and I hope DIBP's processing time frame isn't 12 months.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yes, I really hope you are right. I am losing my calm now. Hopefully i get it soon!! Have got no choice other than waiting patiently !!!


----------



## powervinyasa

My eligibility is June 2015, submitted my application in July 2015, my immiaccount status says application has been received but has not been assigned to anyone. Close to 7 months now. Anyone has the immigration's number? I know the people on the phone can't really say anything but I want to ring them up anyway, I am worried that they have forgotten my file somewhere.


----------



## Aarshgh

powervinyasa said:


> My eligibility is June 2015, submitted my application in July 2015, my immiaccount status says application has been received but has not been assigned to anyone. Close to 7 months now. Anyone has the immigration's number? I know the people on the phone can't really say anything but I want to ring them up anyway, I am worried that they have forgotten my file somewhere.


Well, i would say just wait patiently and there is nothing we can do  you can try calling them in 131881 ! But I don't think they will be able to give you any details  sorry!!!


----------



## powervinyasa

Aarshgh said:


> Well, i would say just wait patiently and there is nothing we can do  you can try calling them in 131881 ! But I don't think they will be able to give you any details  sorry!!!


Thank you. And yes, I have been waiting as patiently as I could. I'll call just to annoy LOL

Does anyone know if I can apply for a joint mortgage with my husband who is a citizen if I don't have my PR yet?


----------



## 18302

powervinyasa said:


> Thank you. And yes, I have been waiting as patiently as I could. I'll call just to annoy LOL
> 
> Does anyone know if I can apply for a joint mortgage with my husband who is a citizen if I don't have my PR yet?


It shouldn't be a problem but just check with the bank/lender.


----------



## Melb

powervinyasa said:


> My eligibility is June 2015, submitted my application in July 2015, my immiaccount status says application has been received but has not been assigned to anyone. Close to 7 months now. Anyone has the immigration's number? I know the people on the phone can't really say anything but I want to ring them up anyway, I am worried that they have forgotten my file somewhere.


131881, u can contact.

Processing time has increased 12 to 15 months. Call them and share if u get any update.


----------



## powervinyasa

Melb said:


> 131881, u can contact.
> 
> Processing time has increased 12 to 15 months. Call them and share if u get any update.


Which makes one wonder really, one of the girls in the forum received her PR just before Christmas after only being eligible for 4 months, while there are applicants such as myself who has been waiting longer but still have not receive any updates. I understand that it's a case to case basis but what I don't understand is what it is that they are looking for in terms of the genuineness of a relationship - most of us have submitted almost the same evidences - joint bank accounts, photos, statutory declarations, etc but other get their visas sooner than the rest. They don't process it by eligibility date too or date they received the application, because if they did, I would have received mine by now. So yeah, it's a wonder. Anyway, rant over.


----------



## Mish

They go on eligibility date not date you supplied the evidence.

It is just luck of the draw and can just come down to some applications are presented better than others and some have alot more evidence than others.


----------



## Becky26

powervinyasa said:


> Which makes one wonder really, one of the girls in the forum received her PR just before Christmas after only being eligible for 4 months, while there are applicants such as myself who has been waiting longer but still have not receive any updates. I understand that it's a case to case basis but what I don't understand is what it is that they are looking for in terms of the genuineness of a relationship - most of us have submitted almost the same evidences - joint bank accounts, photos, statutory declarations, etc but other get their visas sooner than the rest. They don't process it by eligibility date too or date they received the application, because if they did, I would have received mine by now. So yeah, it's a wonder. Anyway, rant over.


Not sure if you're referring to me, but I am one of the people who got the approval before Christmas and in 4 months from when I submitted my application. My eligibility date was July 22, 2015. As Mish said, the applications get assessed based on the date of eligibility and not the date of submission of the application.

As you mentioned correctly, it does depend on case to case. It wasn't a smooth sailing for us just wanted to mention that  First visa application was denied in 2012. Second 309 application took almost 16 months to get approved. Had to attend a 3 hour interview/interrogation at Australian High Commission. Last stage by the grace of God was a lot less stressful as we had thought it was going to be. The file was as big as the first one.

I understand your frustration and know that patience does run out eventually and which is natural. I have been in the same situation during the first stage where my husband and I were apart for a year at the time of approval.

In this situation, the best you can do is wait and hope they clear up the backlog of applications so the waiting time frame comes down from 12-15 months to what it was before 6-8 months or even quicker.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! Wish you a speedy grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## amyxx

amyxx said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wondering I'm going to go holiday by myself with friends and my partner will stay in Aus. During this time how can we evidence that we are in contact and all that? Especially we always use facetime/imessage because it's free therefore it won't appear on phone bill or let say if i call him from oversea I won't be able to get a phone bill. Screenshots from your phone will count or not?
> You can set any name or number in your phone though so will that a good evidence?
> Thank heaps!!!


Any helps please


----------



## studkabir

Dinkum said:


> The Form 888s need to be witnessed by JPs or other approved witnesses. The passports or other identity documents of 888 providers also need to be certified.
> 
> The sponsor's statutory declaration must be properly witnessed by a JP or other approved person.
> 
> Provided all the other documents are colour scans, they do not need to be certified.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck...


Thankq Dinkum for the information provided.


----------



## studkabir

Mish said:


> Hi Studkabir
> 
> 1/ The super company may not do a letter but you can log into the online account and do a screen shot.
> 
> Do you have super? If so do the same thing.
> 
> 2/ Yes include all of those. Also if you checked into Facebook you can include that.
> 
> 5/ Not even home contents insurance? Immigration process aside you should have contents insurance incase the place you are living burns down.
> 
> 6/ Why not and highlight where it says 2 adults.
> 
> 7/ Yes include them.
> 
> 8/ I wouldn't include it because it is not a joint bill.
> 
> You don't need documents certified you just colour scan the original documents.


Thankq Mish for the all your help and valuable information.

I attached statement of account from Sponsors Super Firm which has my name as the beneficiary.

I also attached our statement of accounts from our home phone and internet provided which has our joint names from past 2 years.

I also attached our hotel reservation document which shows 2 adults but under the Sponsor Name.

do i need to fill out form 80 or 47 sp or any other form along with these documents?.

as i read in one of the post which they stated that they attached personal particular form.

Thanking you in advance.

Regards,
studkabir


----------



## Nolas

We have been monitoring these posts for months but this is our first post. One more data point:

Applied for 2nd stage 801 May 2015 online
Eligible date early June 2015
Granted 15 Jan 2015

Low risk country applicant, married, with child

Hope this helps all other waiting with no information from dibp. There was zero communications from the department sans the approval.


----------



## 18302

Nolas said:


> We have been monitoring these posts for months but this is our first post. One more data point:
> 
> Applied for 2nd stage 801 May 2015 online
> Eligible date early June 2015
> Granted 15 Jan 2015
> 
> Low risk country applicant, married, with child
> 
> Hope this helps all other waiting with no information from dibp. There was zero communications from the department sans the approval.


Congrats, we applied just before you but wife is from a high risk country. I guess we still have another 3-7 month wait


----------



## Rasmalai

Hi all 
I have been reading some of the posts and have few questions. I will be getting my visa 309 in 2 weeks time. 
Do I need to make another application for visa 100 ? I though when I applied for visa 309 that I applied for visa 100 as well and need to wait for 2 years for visa 100
How do I know when I can apply for visa 100?
If I get visa 100 soon after my visa 309 that would be so great.


----------



## Mish

Hi Rasmali

You will not get your 100 without submitting additional paperwork to show you are in a genuine and continuing relationship (unless you are granted 100 upfront because of the length of the relationship).

Your eligibility date for your 100 is 2 years after the 309 was applied for. You can submit paperwork no earlier than 2 months prior to your eligibility date.

Yes you applied for the 309 & 100 at the same time but they will not give you the 100 without additional paperwork. 

DIBP should send you information on submitting the paperwork about 2 months prior to your eligibility date. If they don't send it to you, you can give them a call or email them.


----------



## Jessicag

Unfortunantly i applied in jan 2013 elegible jan 2015, submitted documents in november 2014 and now jan 2016 and havnt heard anything yet


----------



## Amandy

Jessicag said:


> Unfortunantly i applied in jan 2013 elegible jan 2015, submitted documents in november 2014 and now jan 2016 and havnt heard anything yet


What country? Send an email? Talk to someone.


----------



## Mish

Jessicag said:


> Unfortunantly i applied in jan 2013 elegible jan 2015, submitted documents in november 2014 and now jan 2016 and havnt heard anything yet


Unfortunately processing times are now 12 to 15 months for second stage.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Jessicag said:


> Unfortunantly i applied in jan 2013 elegible jan 2015, submitted documents in november 2014 and now jan 2016 and havnt heard anything yet


Is it SC100 or SC 801?

The latter's processing times has been 12-15 months.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Is it SC100 or SC 801?
> 
> The latter's processing times has been 12-15 months.


100 people are now quoted at 12 months too


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Unfortunately processing times are now 12 to 15 months for second stage.


Are you serious? What a joke. Thought it was 8 months.


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> Are you serious? What a joke. Thought it was 8 months.


Unfortunately not any more since maybe mid last year. They have a backlog so are quoting 12 to 15 months. Some are lucky and are getting it sooner others are waiting ages. They ring and get told that waiting time is now 12 to 15 months (sometimes longer).


----------



## Amandy

Mish said:


> Unfortunately not any more since maybe mid last year. They have a backlog so are quoting 12 to 15 months. Some are lucky and are getting it sooner others are waiting ages. They ring and get told that waiting time is now 12 to 15 months (sometimes longer).


Oh well. I guess we play the waiting game all over again.


----------



## Jessicag

Amandy said:


> What country? Send an email? Talk to someone.


I have just told to wait


----------



## Jessicag

Mish said:


> 100 people are now quoted at 12 months too


Its 801 12-15 months


----------



## Rasmalai

Thank you Mish for the useful information. This is v long journey :-(


----------



## SKYpz

Rasmalai said:


> Thank you Mish for the useful information. This is v long journey :-(


Nevertheless good luck!


----------



## expatin

*Moved back overseas with 820 visa, am i still elligible for the 801 visa?*

Hi all,

In 3 weeks it will be two full years since I first lodged my 820 visa (partner temporary permanent residence).

6 months ago my Aussie wife and I moved to the US.

I still want to receive my 801 (permanent partner visa) since we paid all that money for the 820 visa and it is possible we return to Aus eventually.

We have been married for 2 years and 3 months and our relationship is great! So there are no problems proving we are still a legit couple.

Since we are out of Aus now, I am still eligible to receive my 801 right? My wife also has a US green card, SSN, etc. (work and residence rights basically).

Your thoughts, knowledge and comments are very much welcomed and appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## Gothenburg

expatin said:


> I still want to receive my 801 (permanent partner visa) since we paid all that money for the 820 visa and it is possible we return to Aus eventually.
> 
> Cheers!


I know the feeling..
I get extremly good jobs ( money ) thrown at me from Europe ever so often ... lately .
And can't jump on any of them, because of the visa situation..
I guess if I want to go for any of them I have to wait until after I have/can apply for an australian citizenship ..
These kind of jobs suit me like a hand in a glove... fly in/ fly out every month..
But
I have to say no until after the 801 is issued i guess..


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Guys,

I am eligible for 100 stage. I am ready with all my documents except FBI background checks. Its been more than 5 months since i have applied, but there is no way i can check the status. Is it possible to lodge the application online for 100 subclass without submitting police clearance, and then later on upload the clearance when received?


----------



## 18302

Yes, just do that and then once your clearance comes though, upload it later.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the reply.

I know its a remote possibility, just in case a CO asks for this evidence, do they give a time frame to reply?



BonezAU said:


> Yes, just do that and then once your clearance comes though, upload it later.


----------



## 18302

If they ask for additional evidence they usually give you 28 days. If you can explain to them that you're waiting for the FBI check they will probably be ok with it as they know it's out of your control. It might just delay your application a bit if you can't provide it within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## GundamZeta

Hi guys,

I need help again. I'm about to finalize and upload all my evidences to the immi account.

One said on the checklist and step guide from Immi stated - Step 6 (Scan and upload a statutory declaration from your sponsor declaring the current status of your relationship).

Do I have to download a statutory declaration form and fill in by me and my partner and certify by the JP? And what should I put in the declaring the current status of our relationship? just a simple sentence say we are still together?

Thanks in advance

Rgds.


----------



## Mish

The stat dec for your sponsor is on the border website that you use. They need to asnwer all 4 questions along with saying that you are still together.


----------



## GundamZeta

Mish said:


> The stat dec for your sponsor is on the border website that you use. They need to asnwer all 4 questions along with saying that you are still together.


Is it this one for sponsor?
http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

and this one for applicant?
http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

Do I have to fill in Q5-Q9 as well?

Thx


----------



## Mish

GundamZeta said:


> Is it this one for sponsor?
> http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
> 
> and this one for applicant?
> http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
> 
> Do I have to fill in Q5-Q9 as well?
> 
> Thx


Yes that is correct but the applicant doesn't complete one if submitting online because the online questions are the stat dec. Only the sponsor needs to do one if submitting online.


----------



## GundamZeta

Mish said:


> Yes that is correct but the applicant doesn't complete one if submitting online because the online questions are the stat dec. Only the sponsor needs to do one if submitting online.


Thanks for your help


----------



## tara.jatt

So does this Stat Declaration by Sponsor needs to be certify? If yes, then who can do it if applicant is abroad?


----------



## Mish

tara.jatt said:


> So does this Stat Declaration by Sponsor needs to be certify? If yes, then who can do it if applicant is abroad?


No just witnessed as it will be the original document that you scan and upload.

I am unsure who can witness it overseas. If you are near an Australian embassy the Australian officer can but apart from that not sure.


----------



## JasmineM

Hi fellow migrators,

My husband has just received his request for documents (HOORAY) and I have a question which I'm struggling to find the answer to. (I am his sponsor and an Aus. citizen) 

We have requested his Australian NPC today online and I'm wondering if I (his sponsor) am required to get a National Police Check to?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 18302

JasmineM said:


> We have requested his Australian NPC today online and I'm wondering if I (his sponsor) am required to get a National Police Check to?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You aren't required to get a NPC unless you have kids together (I think). Someone else might be able to clear that up for you. But if you have no kids there no requirement for the sponsor to send an NPC.


----------



## JasmineM

BonezAU said:


> You aren't required to get a NPC unless you have kids together (I think). Someone else might be able to clear that up for you. But if you have no kids there no requirement for the sponsor to send an NPC.


We've got 2 kids  Thinking I should get one too just to be over cautious? Does seem a little strange though...


----------



## dejainc

When does the 2 year timer start if our original application was a 300 but then switched to the 309 visa?


----------



## Mish

dejainc said:


> When does the 2 year timer start if our original application was a 300 but then switched to the 309 visa?


Check the grant letter. It will say in it what the application date was. That is what my friend did. My friends was when they changed to the 309.


----------



## dejainc

Mish said:


> Check the grant letter. It will say in it what the application date was. That is what my friend did. My friends was when they changed to the 309.


Thanks, they changed it to the date of the switch, so end of this year


----------



## 18302

JasmineM said:


> We've got 2 kids  Thinking I should get one too just to be over cautious? Does seem a little strange though...


I found this on the Form 40SP

_Sponsors of partner or prospective marriage visa
applications which include an applicant aged under 18 years,
are required to provide an AFP National Police Check and/or
foreign police certificate(s) as part of the process of assessing
the application. _

Were both of your kids born here or overseas? Were they included on your original temporary visa application?

If you aren't bothered about spending the $40-odd then I feel there would be no harm in organising a NPC for your sponsor anyway.


----------



## GundamZeta

Mish said:


> No just witnessed as it will be the original document that you scan and upload.
> 
> I am unsure who can witness it overseas. If you are near an Australian embassy the Australian officer can but apart from that not sure.


Hi Mish,

Not too understanding your answer. So if I print out the sponsor stat dec, she fill in and I need to get someone certify it and scan and upload?

anyway she can do the form online and submitted online?


----------



## Mish

GundamZeta said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Not too understanding your answer. So if I print out the sponsor stat dec, she fill in and I need to get someone certify it and scan and upload?
> 
> anyway she can do the form online and submitted online?


Certify and witness are 2 different things. Certifying is when you do a copy of the document and they say it is the same as the original. You want it witnessed as in the signature needs to be witnessed by a qualified person.

After you do that you scan it and upload it.

If applying online the applicant doesn't need a stat dec as they answer all the questions in the online form.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Just a quick dumb question, can I check VEVO if lodged my application on paper? Thanks


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Just a quick dumb question, can I check VEVO if lodged my application on paper? Thanks


VEVO won't tell you anything apart from that your 309/820 is active. If doesn't work then possibility that it is granted (or down).

VEVO is just used for visa status.

Even the immi account doesn't tell you much.


----------



## GundamZeta

Mish said:


> Certify and witness are 2 different things. Certifying is when you do a copy of the document and they say it is the same as the original. You want it witnessed as in the signature needs to be witnessed by a qualified person.
> 
> After you do that you scan it and upload it.
> 
> If applying online the applicant doesn't need a stat dec as they answer all the questions in the online form.


So for the my sponsor stat dec form. it need to be witness the signature by qualified person. Can she do online?

Thx


----------



## Mish

GundamZeta said:


> So for the my sponsor stat dec form. it need to be witness the signature by qualified person. Can she do online?
> 
> Thx


She needs to see the qualified person in person to witness it if that is what you means.

If you mean can she scan it and upload it after it is witnessed yes that is what you have to do.


----------



## JasmineM

BonezAU said:


> I found this on the Form 40SP
> 
> _Sponsors of partner or prospective marriage visa
> applications which include an applicant aged under 18 years,
> are required to provide an AFP National Police Check and/or
> foreign police certificate(s) as part of the process of assessing
> the application. _
> 
> Were both of your kids born here or overseas? Were they included on your original temporary visa application?
> 
> If you aren't bothered about spending the $40-odd then I feel there would be no harm in organising a NPC for your sponsor anyway.


Both our children are Australian born & I of course did supply a NPC with our original visa application (801) 2 years ago. Think I will organise one for myself too just to be safe.


----------



## Becky26

Mish said:


> VEVO won't tell you anything apart from that your 309/820 is active. If doesn't work then possibility that it is granted (or down).
> 
> VEVO is just used for visa status.
> 
> Even the immi account doesn't tell you much.


I found out through vevo that my application might have been finalised. I got my approval letter in the mail.
Paper applications are difficult to track the progress of.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## expatin

*Can anyone comment on this?*



expatin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In 3 weeks it will be two full years since I first lodged my 820 visa (partner temporary permanent residence).
> 
> 6 months ago my Aussie wife and I moved to the US.
> 
> I still want to receive my 801 (permanent partner visa) since we paid all that money for the 820 visa and it is possible we return to Aus eventually.
> 
> We have been married for 2 years and 3 months and our relationship is great! So there are no problems proving we are still a legit couple.
> 
> Since we are out of Aus now, I am still eligible to receive my 801 right? My wife also has a US green card, SSN, etc. (work and residence rights basically).
> 
> Your thoughts, knowledge and comments are very much welcomed and appreciated! Cheers!


Can anyone out there comment on this?


----------



## Mish

expatin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In 3 weeks it will be two full years since I first lodged my 820 visa (partner temporary permanent residence).
> 
> 6 months ago my Aussie wife and I moved to the US.
> 
> I still want to receive my 801 (permanent partner visa) since we paid all that money for the 820 visa and it is possible we return to Aus eventually.
> 
> We have been married for 2 years and 3 months and our relationship is great! So there are no problems proving we are still a legit couple.
> 
> Since we are out of Aus now, I am still eligible to receive my 801 right? My wife also has a US green card, SSN, etc. (work and residence rights basically).
> 
> Your thoughts, knowledge and comments are very much welcomed and appreciated! Cheers!


Yes you can apply but think it may depend on how long you plan to be out of Australia. We have never seen anyone who plans to be outside of Australia longer than 5 years on this forum.

We have seen people who are currently out of Australia asked to information that they will return.

I think if more than 5 years DIBP may reconsider. The reason for that is that the travel rights only last for 5 years so if you are outside of Australia still after 5 years you may not get a resident return visa.

However, I would still submit the docs even if going to be outside Australia more than 5 years.


----------



## expatin

Thanks Mish! Will definitely not be out of Aus for 5 years. My domicile will like likely remain in the US and not Australia permanently though. But will certainly be entering Australia to visit familly.


----------



## Maggie-May24

From what I've read, DIBP would ask you to provide information that supports your intention to move back to Australia (another forum member was recently asked for this). If you plan to live in the US and simply use the 801 for tourist purposes, it's possible it won't be granted but you can wait and see. Keep in mind that PR visas have only 5 years of travel rights, so once those expire you would need to either qualify for a Resident Return Visa or apply for tourist visas from that point.


----------



## Mish

I agree with what Maggie said. If using it for tourist purposes this may not sit well with DIBP and refuse the 801 but please let us know the outcome because have never seen one where they don't plan to live in Australia before.

If granted the travel rights would end in 5 years and then after that you need a resident return visa. They may grant a resident return visa the first time because of family ties but after awhile would refuse it because you don't have the intension to live in Australia permanetly.


----------



## Gothenburg

I had a permanent resident visa and was working outside australia for more than 5years.
I thought that because I've had a PR-visa for 11 years , that I could just get a Visa in my passport whenever I wanted to renew it.
But there was a No and No and No..
It didn't matter that I had an australian partner..
Maybe there would have made a difference if we was married at the time, but we wasn't..
Anyway .. I just couldn't be asked battling with the Embassy in Berlin, so I just applied for a partner-visa over here instead..
Just telling my story.. as a reference


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Maggie, So does that mean a person who has an expired PR and still outside Australia can enter Australia with a tourist visa and once in, the PR will again kick in? or i totally misread your reply here.



Maggie-May24 said:


> Keep in mind that PR visas have only 5 years of travel rights, so once those expire you would need to either qualify for a Resident Return Visa or apply for tourist visas from that point.


----------



## Maggie-May24

tara.jatt said:


> Hi Maggie, So does that mean a person who has an expired PR and still outside Australia can enter Australia with a tourist visa and once in, the PR will again kick in? or i totally misread your reply here.


No, the PR travel rights wouldn't be reinstated and I'm not sure what your status would be if you were still in Australia when a tourist visa expired. I've read posts that suggest you could return on a tourist visa and then apply for the RRV from Australia (which apparently would have higher chance of success than applying from overseas), but I'd like to see more information of success stories to feel confident about doing that.

But from what Expatin was posting, they want to live overseas and keep the 801 so they can come and go on holidays, etc. which is why I mentioned they may need to simply apply for tourist visas if they let the travel rights expire. If they want to return "permanently", then getting a RRV would be the best approach.


----------



## tiny07

Hi there guys, 
Thought I'd revisit this thread to see how everyone is going! Is anybody still awaiting a 100 visa grant? I've just passed 6 months now .


----------



## JandE

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've read posts that suggest you could return on a tourist visa and then apply for the RRV from Australia (which apparently would have higher chance of success than applying from overseas), but I'd like to see more information of success stories to feel confident about doing that.


I did exactly that (RRV expired and returned on Tourist Visa), but even though my outcome to get PR again was successful, (Australian wife and child and a House in Australia) it isn't something I would want to do again.

Without substantial ties to Australia, I would guess at a new PR application for some.


----------



## Bamborabi

tiny07 said:


> Hi there guys,
> Thought I'd revisit this thread to see how everyone is going! Is anybody still awaiting a 100 visa grant? I've just passed 6 months now .


I applied in July 2015, its been over 7 months now. Life and career in limbo.


----------



## candy55

Hi guys , 

Any update on visa 100 . Mine has just completed over 6 months from date of lodgement  No visa yet ?? any update will be appreciated 

Have a lovely day 

Candy .


----------



## Aarshgh

candy55 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Any update on visa 100 . Mine has just completed over 6 months from date of lodgement  No visa yet ?? any update will be appreciated
> 
> Have a lovely day
> 
> Candy .


Hi Candy55,

Same here, Its been 6 months and my eligibility date is Aug 24. Wondering when wil I get


----------



## candy55

Aarshgh said:


> Hi Candy55,
> 
> Same here, Its been 6 months and my eligibility date is Aug 24. Wondering when wil I get


Hey Aarshgh,

Looks like we have the same eligibility date .Let me know if you hear anything from Immigrations , i shall keep you update too 

Good luck

candy


----------



## Aarshgh

candy55 said:


> Hey Aarshgh,
> 
> Looks like we have the same eligibility date .Let me know if you hear anything from Immigrations , i shall keep you update too
> 
> Good luck
> 
> candy


Yes, Sure. Hopefully we hear some good news soon!!


----------



## tiny07

Bamborabi said:


> I applied in July 2015, its been over 7 months now. Life and career in limbo.


Hi Bamborabi! I definitely know how you feel  getting a bit depressed now and feeling like it's just never going to come. I had a work opportunity n May that I will have to give up if my visa doesn't come by then  I really didn't expect the 100s to take so long. I was having my partner ring immi today but judging by other people's posts it looks fairly pointless. How have you been holding up?


----------



## tiny07

Aarshgh said:


> Hi Candy55,
> 
> Same here, Its been 6 months and my eligibility date is Aug 24. Wondering when wil I get


My eligibility date is Aug 15  I will update you if I get any news, but not feeling like it's likely to be soon! Sigh


----------



## Bamborabi

tiny07 said:


> Hi Bamborabi! I definitely know how you feel  getting a bit depressed now and feeling like it's just never going to come. I had a work opportunity n May that I will have to give up if my visa doesn't come by then  I really didn't expect the 100s to take so long. I was having my partner ring immi today but judging by other people's posts it looks fairly pointless. How have you been holding up?


Hi Tiny,

If you are coming from low risk country you can expect the 100 visa to come a bit earlier than those from high risk countries like myself. Don't want to waste time & energy ranting about the visa process or immigration it is pointless.Nor do I want to talk of the lost job opportunities as it will only make me more depressed. I am feeling pretty low these days. Do keep us posted on the progress of your visa.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## sugarush

Bamborabi said:


> Hi Tiny,
> 
> If you are coming from low risk country you can expect the 100 visa to come a bit earlier than those from high risk countries like myself. Don't want to waste time & energy ranting about the visa process or immigration it is pointless.Nor do I want to talk of the lost job opportunities as it will only make me more depressed. I am feeling pretty low these days. Do keep us posted on the progress of your visa.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi guys, i have been granted my 309 and now is still in my home country, will make my first entry to Aus in June. I had no idea about not being able to get a job under 309 visa? Because in my VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) it is stated that i have unlimited work rights. So does this mean that i can only apply for a job once my 100 visa is granted?


----------



## Mish

sugarush said:


> Hi guys, i have been granted my 309 and now is still in my home country, will make my first entry to Aus in June. I had no idea about not being able to get a job under 309 visa? Because in my VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) it is stated that i have unlimited work rights. So does this mean that i can only apply for a job once my 100 visa is granted?


Of course you can get a job on a 309. A friend of mine her husband is on a 309 and has a job. My husband is on an 820 (onshore version of 309) and he has a job.

It is all luck of the draw. Some people have not been able to get a job but others have.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sugarush said:


> Hi guys, i have been granted my 309 and now is still in my home country, will make my first entry to Aus in June. I had no idea about not being able to get a job under 309 visa? Because in my VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) it is stated that i have unlimited work rights. So does this mean that i can only apply for a job once my 100 visa is granted?


To add on what Mish said, I am on 309 visa and I have been working and still working for the last 6 months while some have not been luck to get one. It is about a luck not work conditions on 309. You have unlimited work and study rights.

Hassan


----------



## sugarush

Hassali.abdi said:


> To add on what Mish said, I am on 309 visa and I have been working and still working for the last 6 months while some have not been luck to get one. It is about a luck not work conditions on 309. You have unlimited work and study rights.
> 
> Hassan


Thanks Mish and Hassan. Glad to know that, so it all depends on the company policy I guess..


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sugarush said:


> Thanks Mish and Hassan. Glad to know that, so it all depends on the company policy I guess..


Yes because some companies do employ pple with temporary visas like 309 while others ask for prrmanent visas like 100. So wish you the best in your new life in Australia.


----------



## szam

Hi,

I'm due to be eligible for my 801 assessment on 1 May 2016 but I haven't got an email or letter from Immi to request further information. Timeline:

Application date: 1 May 2014 (via agent)
802 Grant Date: 21 May 2015 (De Facto)

I'm worried


----------



## Mish

Hi szam

Don't worry hopefully the email should come soon. My husband's eligibility date is 2 weeks after yours and we haven't gotten the email yet either.

Otherwise if you don't have anything a few weeks before eligibility you can contact them.


----------



## szam

Mish said:


> Hi szam
> 
> Don't worry hopefully the email should come soon. My husband's eligibility date is 2 weeks after yours and we haven't gotten the email yet either.
> 
> Otherwise if you don't have anything a few weeks before eligibility you can contact them.


Thanks Mish! I will keep updating this thread when/if I do get an email or letter from DIBP. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Mish

szam said:


> Thanks Mish! I will keep updating this thread when/if I do get an email or letter from DIBP. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


I will let you know when we get one too.

A couple with eligibility dates of late April got their email about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## szam

Mish said:


> I will let you know when we get one too.
> 
> A couple with eligibility dates of late April got their email about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


Thanks Mish! Argh it's so nerve-wrecking I keep thinking the worst: like what if they decide that the evidence I submitted for 820 was not good enough to be considered for 801 and just cancel my 820 altogether. I am probably scaring myself... Better go and run a marathon!


----------



## Mish

szam said:


> Thanks Mish! Argh it's so nerve-wrecking I keep thinking the worst: like what if they decide that the evidence I submitted for 820 was not good enough to be considered for 801 and just cancel my 820 altogether. I am probably scaring myself... Better go and run a marathon!


Nah they won't do that. The email is just to submit the evidence nothing more than that. Sometimes they are delayed or slip through the cracks.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi,

I applied my second stage visa online, uploaded supporting documents. In the checklist it says to fill following forms:

Form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partner
Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

I submitted my application but neither I not my spouse filled these forms or uploaded it with document. These Forms seems to be the actual application for the visa, and howcome system let me submit without filling these forms.Am I missing something? Should we fill these forms and upload now?


----------



## Mish

Those 2 forms are for stage 1 so you don't need them for stage 2.


----------



## okjeff

I am in the process of uploading scanned supporting documents for my wife's 801 second stage application.

In the uploading window, I cannot seem to find the correct document types for some of the documents (in bold) -- https://db.tt/tDPzqCvo

For example:
Police Check = Character, Evidence of Australian Federal Police Clearance
Sponsors passport = Australian Citizenship of partner, evidence of passport
*Applicants passport = Citizenship - not australian, evidance of passport OR Photograph - Passport?*
*Statutory Declaration (Sponsor) = Can't find any suitable type*
*Joint account bank statements?*
*And supporting document of property purchased together?*

Also, the uploader is not allowing me to upload more than 1 page for an evident, yet it says One or more files can be attached to satisfy an evidence type. Once a file has been selected, click Add attachment. Repeat this process for multiple files. Once all files have been added, click Confirm.

So I'm not sure if I should click Confirm if I haven't done uploading everything yet.

Thank you so much for the help! Would really help to get this submitted ASAP.

Thank yoU!


----------



## solskjaer

I guess you can combine all the relevant documents into one pdf, then you just up load the combined pdf file.



okjeff said:


> I am in the process of uploading scanned supporting documents for my wife's 801 second stage application.
> 
> In the uploading window, I cannot seem to find the correct document types for some of the documents (in bold) -- https://db.tt/tDPzqCvo
> 
> For example:
> Police Check = Character, Evidence of Australian Federal Police Clearance
> Sponsors passport = Australian Citizenship of partner, evidence of passport
> *Applicants passport = Citizenship - not australian, evidance of passport OR Photograph - Passport?*
> *Statutory Declaration (Sponsor) = Can't find any suitable type*
> *Joint account bank statements?*
> *And supporting document of property purchased together?*
> 
> Also, the uploader is not allowing me to upload more than 1 page for an evident, yet it says One or more files can be attached to satisfy an evidence type. Once a file has been selected, click Add attachment. Repeat this process for multiple files. Once all files have been added, click Confirm.
> 
> So I'm not sure if I should click Confirm if I haven't done uploading everything yet.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! Would really help to get this submitted ASAP.
> 
> Thank yoU!


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks Mish



Mish said:


> Those 2 forms are for stage 1 so you don't need them for stage 2.


----------



## JasmineM

okjeff said:


> I am in the process of uploading scanned supporting documents for my wife's 801 second stage application.
> 
> In the uploading window, I cannot seem to find the correct document types for some of the documents (in bold) --]
> 
> For example:
> Police Check = Character, Evidence of Australian Federal Police Clearance
> Sponsors passport = Australian Citizenship of partner, evidence of passport
> *Applicants passport = Citizenship - not australian, evidance of passport OR Photograph - Passport?*
> *Statutory Declaration (Sponsor) = Can't find any suitable type*
> *Joint account bank statements?*
> *And supporting document of property purchased together?*
> 
> Also, the uploader is not allowing me to upload more than 1 page for an evident, yet it says One or more files can be attached to satisfy an evidence type. Once a file has been selected, click Add attachment. Repeat this process for multiple files. Once all files have been added, click Confirm.
> 
> So I'm not sure if I should click Confirm if I haven't done uploading everything yet.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! Would really help to get this submitted ASAP.
> 
> Thank yoU!


I'm sorry I can't help out with your question but I have a question myself which I think you can answer...

Im about to click "submit" for my online application questionnaire section but have yet to come across a section to upload all the relevant proof of relationships, identification etc. Does it prompt you to upload documents once submission of 20 pages?

(Hoping this makes sense, a little tired  )


----------



## Mish

JasmineM said:


> I'm sorry I can't help out with your question but I have a question myself which I think you can answer...
> 
> Im about to click "submit" for my online application questionnaire section but have yet to come across a section to upload all the relevant proof of relationships, identification etc. Does it prompt you to upload documents once submission of 20 pages?
> 
> (Hoping this makes sense, a little tired  )


You upload the docs after you hit submit.


----------



## peachtart

Hello all. I can't believe two years passed by so quickly and it is time for the second stage processing. I received an email from DIAC a few days ago and I am confused with the police check condition.

The police check condition states that if you require a police check if you have lived in either Australia or your home country (cumulatively) for more than 12 months _since the approval of the temporary grant_.

Our application was approved in April 2015 and since then I have lived approximately 6 months each in Australia and Singapore. In this case, anyone has any experience as to how we should proceed with this?

Another question is, is there a "deadline" as to when this submission has to be done? We are not going to take months to do this but this can't be done in a matter of days, for us, unfortunately.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mish

Sorry I can't advise on the police checks currently but you will need an AFP before the decision is made since by that stage you will have reached 12 months (processing time is taking longer than 12 months). You can always email DIBP and ask them.

I don't think there is any deadline per say but I imagine if you don't submit anything after a year or something they will make a decision based on what they have. I did see someone submit 6 months late and there was no issue.


----------



## peachtart

Mish said:


> Sorry I can't advise on the police checks currently but you will need an AFP before the decision is made since by that stage you will have reached 12 months (processing time is taking longer than 12 months). You can always email DIBP and ask them.
> 
> I don't think there is any deadline per say but I imagine if you don't submit anything after a year or something they will make a decision based on what they have. I did see someone submit 6 months late and there was no issue.


Thank you, Mish. I assume I shouldn't go ahead with the police checks with AFP until they request for it. My husband tried to call the DIBP office today, waited a while and couldn't wait until someone answer the call. If we were to email DIBP, is it best to send it back to the office I made application with (we applied offshore, i.e. Singapore) or in Australia?

Also, any idea if the 2nd stage case is reviewed in Australia or back in the offshore office?


----------



## lightningx

peachtart said:


> Also, any idea if the 2nd stage case is reviewed in Australia or back in the offshore office?


2nd stage processing is done onshore in Melbourne for 801, and Brisbane for 100.

I submitted mine 3 months after eligibility no problems at all. The waiting time seems to start from eligibility date not your submission date. With the long 8-12 months waiting time, it doesn't really matter at all, as long you don't take more than a year to submit, u should be fine.


----------



## sugarush

Hi everyone, sorry if this has been discussed before, I just wanna ensure...
During the second stage of permanent visa (going from subclass 309 to 100) I heard that we have to submit Police Check. Does this mean Police Check provided by AFP (which can be done online, considering we are already staying in Australia) or the renewal of Police Check from my home country (in this case, Indonesia)?

Your answer is much appreciated. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Mish

AFP if lived in Australia 12 months and/or police check for any other country you have lived for 12 months since the grant of your 309/820.


----------



## peachtart

lightningx said:


> 2nd stage processing is done onshore in Melbourne for 801, and Brisbane for 100.
> 
> I submitted mine 3 months after eligibility no problems at all. The waiting time seems to start from eligibility date not your submission date. With the long 8-12 months waiting time, it doesn't really matter at all, as long you don't take more than a year to submit, u should be fine.


Thank you. When did you submit yours and how long did you wait / how long are you into waiting for an outcome? Do you have any idea what happens after your interim Medicare card expires?

I have another question regarding Form 888. We have my partner's father who is Australian who will be able to help us with one of these forms but he is located in the UK. The nearest Australia embassy is located in London and he is a few hours drive away. Can anyone advise who else can witness the Form 888 in the UK? Also, the certified copy of his passport.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lightningx

peachtart said:


> Thank you. When did you submit yours and how long did you wait / how long are you into waiting for an outcome? Do you have any idea what happens after your interim Medicare card expires?
> 
> I have another question regarding Form 888. We have my partner's father who is Australian who will be able to help us with one of these forms but he is located in the UK. The nearest Australia embassy is located in London and he is a few hours drive away. Can anyone advise who else can witness the Form 888 in the UK? Also, the certified copy of his passport.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I submitted mine last July, took about 8 months.

Again the following is just me. I'm a bit of a cowboy when it comes to this 888 thing. Ideally, your partner's dad can go to the oz embassy where he is in "australia soil". If that's impractical, the next best thing is to go to a person who is qualified to do stat dec, certification in the uk, like a lawyer... If that's still impractical, go to a uk person who is in the australia list of qualified occupations to practise in uk... that'll include a person like pharmacist, teacher.

All depends on you, your risk appetite and your strength of evidence. One of my 888 for 2nd stage 801 was done by a Australia PR residing in Singapore and witnessed by a Singapore pharmacist. I was fully aware of potential problems of asking a Singapore pharmacist to witness it. But getting 888 is like asking for a favor. Sometimes, you don't want to ask too much esp if the person is busy or old or poor. For my case, I didn't want the person to pay to see a lawyer, a consular officer and all the hassle.

And no questions were asked about that 888.


----------



## rheia

peachtart said:


> Thank you. When did you submit yours and how long did you wait / how long are you into waiting for an outcome? Do you have any idea what happens after your interim Medicare card expires?


You just get sent a new one (automatically)  Happened to me a few months back.


----------



## Aarshgh

Hey all, finally!!! I received my grant notification for subclass 100 !!! I got my PR  eligibility date : aug 24.Thank you all for your support!!!! Hope everyone who is waiting will receive it soon !!!!


----------



## rifat

Aarshgh said:


> Hey all, finally!!! I received my grant notification for subclass 100 !!! I got my PR  eligibility date : aug 24.Thank you all for your support!!!! Hope everyone who is waiting will receive it soon !!!!


congrats... when did u apply? paper or online


----------



## Aarshgh

rifat said:


> congrats... when did u apply? paper or online


Thank you  Online!! I applied in August first week of 2015 and my eligibility date is 24 Aug 2015.


----------



## Mish

szam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due to be eligible for my 801 assessment on 1 May 2016 but I haven't got an email or letter from Immi to request further information. Timeline:
> 
> Application date: 1 May 2014 (via agent)
> 802 Grant Date: 21 May 2015 (De Facto)
> 
> I'm worried


Hi szam

Just letting you know my husband just got his email from DIBP. Have you got yours?


----------



## solskjaer

Mish said:


> Hi szam
> 
> Just letting you know my husband just got his email from DIBP. Have you got yours?


My eligible date is 1st April 2016, and did not receive the email yet. I guess I will just contact them after eligible date, and see what gonna happen.


----------



## Cyllan

Aarshgh said:


> Hey all, finally!!! I received my grant notification for subclass 100 !!! I got my PR  eligibility date : aug 24.Thank you all for your support!!!! Hope everyone who is waiting will receive it soon !!!!


Congrats!!

My OH was eligible for the 100 on 3rd June 2015, everything submitted on that day. we've heard absolutely nothing, nearly 10 months later. He's thinking of putting in an application for a 189 instead, looks like he'd get PR quicker that way.


----------



## SLCLM

Hi Guys!!!
I wish to know any one who lodged 801 In July 2015 got visa granted at the moment?

Thanks!
SLCLM


----------



## SLCLM

Johnykitong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that my Partner Visa 100 got granted today. This forum has helped me a lot all through out the process. I just want to thank the Admins and fellow visa applicants in this page. It would be harder for me without this page. Again, thank you for all the help and I hope for the best to everyone!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Partner Visa 309 Lodged: April 2013
> Partner Visa 309 Granted: December 2013
> Arrived in Australia: January 2014
> Partner Visa 100 Lodged: August 2015
> Partner Visa 100 Granted: October 2015


Congratulation!!


----------



## Cyllan

Not so sure about the theory of the eligibility date. We were eligible at the beginning of June 2015, and submitted it that week.

Still waiting, heard absolutely nothing


----------



## Aventador

Hey everyone,

Slightly concerned here and want some assistance:

309/100 Visa here. Applied online with IMMI Account.

*Timeline:*
Applied: August 2014
Approved: April 2015
Moved to Australia to live with partner: June 2015

When we log into our IMMI Account online we can see a new application has appeared called: Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801) and it has a new Reference Number.

So should we complete this now and submit it? Or should we wait to hear back from IMMI via email/phone to confirm we need to actually submit it?

Essentially we dont want to submit it too early to cause any problems. We have not heard anything from IMMI, we have checked emails and also checked the IMMI Account for any correspondence, but nothing has come in since the approval letter was sent back in April 2015.

We have also sent a message to them via the website, but due to Easter break, we dont expect to hear back until late this week or next week.

What do people think?


----------



## Mish

It is strange it would suddenly appear. It is too early to be submitting docs now. You can't submit them until no more than 2 months prior to eligibility date.


----------



## Scotty P

Hi Guys and Girls, i have not posted in a while. We are eligible to apply for second stage in September, just wanting to know if there has been any changes as to whats required / process procedure. I'm presuming the wait times are still 12-15 months, probably longer by the time we get to apply.


----------



## Mish

Nothing has changed you just need to supply as much as evidence as the 820 and from the grant of the 820. They are quoting people 12 to 15 months when they call but on my husband's eligibility email it says 6 to 8 momths. Time will tell.....


----------



## Cyllan

Mish said:


> Nothing has changed you just need to supply as much as evidence as the 820 and from the grant of the 820. They are quoting people 12 to 15 months when they call but on my husband's eligibility email it says 6 to 8 momths. Time will tell.....


Yeah well it said 6-8 on ours.........10 months on agents are now saying forget it, think 12-18........minimum


----------



## Brown_A

Hello guys

My eligibility date was 14th Feb 2016 so I guess I have a long way to go as I have sent an email to the department and the automatic generated response advised me that the new processing time is 12-15 months. However I would like to ask you just in case, does it matter if I am overseas when the visa is -eventually- granted or I need to be onshore?

Thank you - Anton


----------



## Mish

You can be anywhere in the world when the PR is granted.


----------



## Brown_A

Mish said:


> You can be anywhere in the world when the PR is granted.


Thank you, much appreciated. Long way to go until then


----------



## solskjaer

SLCLM said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> I wish to know any one who lodged 801 In July 2015 got visa granted at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!
> SLCLM


There is another thread <partner permanent visa (801 visa) waiting group!!!>, you can find an excel sheet that listed lots of visa granted/waiting information.


----------



## Ontiveros

Brown_A said:


> Hello guys
> 
> My eligibility date was 14th Feb 2016 so I guess I have a long way to go as I have sent an email to the department and the automatic generated response advised me that the new processing time is 12-15 months. However I would like to ask you just in case, does it matter if I am overseas when the visa is -eventually- granted or I need to be onshore?
> 
> Thank you - Anton


You need to be onshore when the decision is granted


----------



## Becky26

Ontiveros said:


> You need to be onshore when the decision is granted


If the applicant is waiting for the partner permanent (801) visa, he/she can be anywhere when their visa is granted.

For the 820, the applicant must be onshore to get the visa approved.


----------



## Bamborabi

Anyone here who has been waiting for a Subclass 100 for more than 9 months ? 
If so do let us know,share your feedback.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## candy55

Bamborabi said:


> Anyone here who has been waiting for a Subclass 100 for more than 9 months ?
> If so do let us know,share your feedback.
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi ,

Im currently waiting for my 100 visa . This April 25th i complete 8 months 

Hopefully i look forward to hearing from them .

Thanks 
candy


----------



## Ontiveros

Can anybody give advice? My husband has applied for 820/801 around 14 months ago. 2 days ago we received an emailing wanting police checkcheck, character check and more evidence or relationship.
We have submitted photos, statements, financial, marriage certificate, we have two children together and have submitted their birth certificates , 888 forms etc what else could they possibly be looking for?
We were thinking maybe statements stating how we are doing now he is living here on a bridging visa?
We have 28 days to get,everything together again. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## msamy

Ontiveros said:


> Can anybody give advice? My husband has applied for 820/801 around 14 months ago. 2 days ago we received an emailing wanting police checkcheck, character check and more evidence or relationship.
> We have submitted photos, statements, financial, marriage certificate, we have two children together and have submitted their birth certificates , 888 forms etc what else could they possibly be looking for?
> We were thinking maybe statements stating how we are doing now he is living here on a bridging visa?
> We have 28 days to get,everything together again.
> Thanks in advance


I guess that they could just be looking for evidence from the intervening period, if you didn't keep uploading new evidence.

In their request, were they specific about what they were looking for?

In your original application, did you address all of the four criteria?

- Financial
- Social
- Nature of household
- Nature of commitment

Maybe check https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-/Partner-visa-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist ?


----------



## Ontiveros

msamy said:


> I guess that they could just be looking for evidence from the intervening period, if you didn't keep uploading new evidence.
> 
> In their request, were they specific about what they were looking for?
> 
> In your original application, did you address all of the four criteria?
> 
> - Financial
> - Social
> - Nature of household
> - Nature of commitment
> 
> Yes we uploaded everything. The only documents we uploaded in the waiting period was FBI check and birth certificate of our new born son


----------



## Mish

Ontiveros said:


> Can anybody give advice? My husband has applied for 820/801 around 14 months ago. 2 days ago we received an emailing wanting police checkcheck, character check and more evidence or relationship.
> We have submitted photos, statements, financial, marriage certificate, we have two children together and have submitted their birth certificates , 888 forms etc what else could they possibly be looking for?
> We were thinking maybe statements stating how we are doing now he is living here on a bridging visa?
> We have 28 days to get,everything together again.
> Thanks in advance


They want evidence between when you lodged and now.


----------



## Ontiveros

Mish said:


> They want evidence between when you lodged and now.


Thank you fingers crossed he gets PR soon. He is having a lot of trouble being excepted for work due to only being temporary


----------



## Ladyjane

Hi all, do you have any idea if the statutory declaration and form 888 needs to be certified when lodging online application for the 2nd stage? I remember in 1st stage they don't have to be certified when submitted online.

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

Ladyjane said:


> Hi all, do you have any idea if the statutory declaration and form 888 needs to be certified when lodging online application for the 2nd stage? I remember in 1st stage they don't have to be certified when submitted online.
> 
> Thanks.


No they don't if colour scanned however the passport or birth certificate needs to be certified if they don't colour scan the original for you.


----------



## Ladyjane

Mish said:


> No they don't if colour scanned however the passport or birth certificate needs to be certified if they don't colour scan the original for you.


Thanks a lot hun for the quick response. I am a bit anxious yet again. Another stage, another stressing on visa processing.


----------



## Mish

Ladyjane said:


> Thanks a lot hun for the quick response. I am a bit anxious yet again. Another stage, another stressing on visa processing.


Tell me about it. We will be submitting our docs in May. I will be glad when it is all over.


----------



## Ladyjane

Mish said:


> Tell me about it. We will be submitting our docs in May. I will be glad when it is all over.


Oh wow, we are pretty close in date as to eligibility hun. I am just ahead of you by 10 days. I just received an email from them last week requesting for additional info. Have you heard from them as well?


----------



## Mish

Ladyjane said:


> Oh wow, we are pretty close in date as to eligibility hun. I am just ahead of you by 10 days. I just received an email from them last week requesting for additional info. Have you heard from them as well?


My husband got his email a couple of weeks ago. We are going on holidays soon so we will submit everything when we get back. I have been compiling everything and figuring out who to get 888's from.


----------



## Ladyjane

That is great to hear hun. Good luck to us then  Have a blast with your holidays by the way


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Ladyjane - colour copies don't need to be certified for online applications. BUT - the Sponsor's Stat Dec and 888s must be declared and signed in front of a JP or other authorised person who must also sign it. This is not to be confused with certification of copies. I am a JP by the way. Cheers.



Ladyjane said:


> Hi all, do you have any idea if the statutory declaration and form 888 needs to be certified when lodging online application for the 2nd stage? I remember in 1st stage they don't have to be certified when submitted online.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Ladyjane

Sweet thanks Dinkum for clarifying it.


----------



## chicken999

I know I've seen this info somewhere in here before but I'm on iPad and can't search. I've just put all my docs for stage 2 into piles and scanned the first lot on bank statements in as one file. It came to my email automatically as an acrobat doc bit it's 15meg. I know limit is 5 meg but how do I shrink it? Easy basic steps please cause I'm seriously stupid about this stuff. Thanks heaps!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Chicken999

You can shrink pdfs with -

smallpdf.com

Try this site. It's free and easy to use, with lots of options.



chicken999 said:


> I know I've seen this info somewhere in here before but I'm on iPad and can't search. I've just put all my docs for stage 2 into piles and scanned the first lot on bank statements in as one file. It came to my email automatically as an acrobat doc bit it's 15meg. I know limit is 5 meg but how do I shrink it? Easy basic steps please cause I'm seriously stupid about this stuff. Thanks heaps!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> I know I've seen this info somewhere in here before but I'm on iPad and can't search. I've just put all my docs for stage 2 into piles and scanned the first lot on bank statements in as one file. It came to my email automatically as an acrobat doc bit it's 15meg. I know limit is 5 meg but how do I shrink it? Easy basic steps please cause I'm seriously stupid about this stuff. Thanks heaps!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


https://smallpdf.com/

I have just downloaded the pdf's from the bank and just combined the files. Each statement is super small so no need to compress


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, I used compress.smallpdf.com as well.  For the one document we had that was too big even after compressing, I rescanned the document using the lowest dpi setting on my scanner and then compressed it, and that worked.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear applicants,

As my eligibility date is coming soon, and no one is sure that DIBP will send an email advising to provide infor or they might delay it, can I send my documents exactly 2 months prior to the eligi date without receiving any communication from them?


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear applicants,
> 
> As my eligibility date is coming soon, and no one is sure that DIBP will send an email advising to provide infor or they might delay it, can I send my documents exactly 2 months prior to the eligi date without receiving any communication from them?


Probably won't be an issue but they won't look at it until after the eligibility date anyway.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Probably won't be an issue but they won't look at it until after the eligibility date anyway.


I understand that Mish, it for all 2nd stage visa that they wont look at until the eligibility date. I am concern about if they will not accept any docu befor they request for them.

Just for incase they fail to send an email

Thanks Mish.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> I understand that Mish, it for all 2nd stage visa that they wont look at until the eligibility date. I am concern about if they will not accept any docu befor they request for them.
> 
> Just for incase they fail to send an email
> 
> Thanks Mish.


Not be an issue because they are not required by law to notify you to submit the documents.


----------



## chicken999

Thank you all ! Much appreciated! So far I have about 25 different piles of between 2 and 30 pages - I'm going for overkill method again in light of the grief they are giving couples like us. My sponsor stat dec is about 7 typed pages long..took me 5 hours...this is not fun...

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> Thank you all ! Much appreciated! So far I have about 25 different piles of between 2 and 30 pages - I'm going for overkill method again in light of the grief they are giving couples like us. My sponsor stat dec is about 7 typed pages long..took me 5 hours...this is not fun...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


My theory is it is better to give them too much than not enough. With how thorough they need to be these days it is good to overload them with evidence especially coming from a HR country.


----------



## dejainc

Mish said:


> Not be an issue because they are not required by law to notify you to submit the documents.


If it was a paper application, how would you know where to send the documents if they don't get in touch?


----------



## Mish

dejainc said:


> If it was a paper application, how would you know where to send the documents if they don't get in touch?


They have a postal address listed on their website for permanent partner visa processing.


----------



## Becky26

dejainc said:


> If it was a paper application, how would you know where to send the documents if they don't get in touch?


Hey dejainc,

We applied for the subclass 100 by paper. I submitted the application at the DIBP office in Brisbane city by hand instead of waiting for the snail mail. Their office is a block away from where I work so thought of saving myself all the extra stress waiting for the application to get to them in the mail.

The gentleman at the DIBP counter, stamped my application received, put it in an envelope and put it aside with all the other applications waiting to be sent to the office upstairs for assessment.

We didn't get notified when the application reached their office i.e. an acknowledgement email like the first stage. 
I called them 3 weeks after I dropped off the application to their office to get a confirmation from them that they had received it and told me the processing time was 4-6 months. 
We were happy that we got our approval in 4 months from the date of submission.

Good Luck with yours!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Cyllan

Becky26 said:


> Hey dejainc,
> 
> We applied for the subclass 100 by paper. I submitted the application at the DIBP office in Brisbane city by hand instead of waiting for the snail mail. Their office is a block away from where I work so thought of saving myself all the extra stress waiting for the application to get to them in the mail.
> 
> The gentleman at the DIBP counter, stamped my application received, put it in an envelope and put it aside with all the other applications waiting to be sent to the office upstairs for assessment.
> 
> We didn't get notified when the application reached their office i.e. an acknowledgement email like the first stage.
> I called them 3 weeks after I dropped off the application to their office to get a confirmation from them that they had received it and told me the processing time was 4-6 months.
> We were happy that we got our approval in 4 months from the date of submission.
> 
> Good Luck with yours!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


4 months.........you lucky lucky things.

Now up to 10 and a half........


----------



## Becky26

Cyllan said:


> 4 months.........you lucky lucky things.
> 
> Now up to 10 and a half........


Our stage one took 16 months so it was great to have got the second stage in 4 months


----------



## dejainc

I totally forgot about lodging it at the office, i might do that instead of snail mail. 

Did you put in a cover letter or anything?


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi,

I applied for subclass 100 about 2 months ago. I haven't received any communication as of now. Is this normal? 

My eligibility was last year, and i couldn't apply last year as FBI took eternity to process my background checks. I read in the thread that applications are processed according to the eligibility date, so thought mine might get picked soon. Is there any way to know where it is stuck in queue?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish

You won't hear anything else they need something or a decision is made.

There is no way to know where your application is place.

There is a couple of people waiting 9 months after eligibility date for their 100. The wait may be awhile.


----------



## Cyllan

We applied last June and have heard nothing.........get ready for a wait.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

My eligibility date is in July and i have received a letter asking me to submit documents for my PR. Do I have to wait till July before i submit it, or can submit anytime i am after July. ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can submit documents starting now if you like. You do not need to wait. I would not wait too long AFTER your eligibility date to submit them - while they don't give you an actual deadline, at some point if they realize you haven't submitted your documents they can and do cancel your existing visa. That happened to someone else on the forum recently who didn't realize they needed to submit documents for their PR, and now they're having to leave Australia. They probably give you a certain period of time past your eligibility date (probably months rather than days or weeks) before they do that, but I'm not sure how long, so I wouldn't risk it and would just send documents ASAP.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

PAPPER AND SALT said:


> My eligibility date is in July and i have received a letter asking me to submit documents for my PR. Do I have to wait till July before i submit it, or can submit anytime i am after July. ?


Papper,

My eligibility date is in July also. I have not received any letter inviting me to provide any information. What date is actually ur eligibility date if ur dont mind?

So le me wait for a while


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

Thanks for your quick reply. I am grateful. My eligibility date is 24th July 2016


----------



## EDT

My husband applied for 309 5 June 2014 and we still haven't received the email for the second stage . How come some people here due in July have already received ?

By the way my husband opened an Immi account so we can apply for the second stage online but he can't and it's now allowing him

Cheers


----------



## Hassali.abdi

PAPPER AND SALT said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I am grateful. My eligibility date is 24th July 2016


Thanks papper for the reply.

My eligibility date is 15 july. Not received yet. Hope we wil receive the letters


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT

EDT said:


> My husband applied for 309 5 June 2014 and we still haven't received the email for the second stage . How come some people here due in July have already received ?
> 
> By the way my husband opened an Immi account so we can apply for the second stage online but he can't and it's now allowing him
> 
> Cheers


Wish i can help you with your answers. It took me 9 months for my PMV 300 but just 2 days for my 820


----------



## Mish

EDT said:


> My husband applied for 309 5 June 2014 and we still haven't received the email for the second stage . How come some people here due in July have already received ?
> 
> By the way my husband opened an Immi account so we can apply for the second stage online but he can't and it's now allowing him
> 
> Cheers


I think is July 2015 as there are some still waiting.

You can't apply online until you get the email from DIBP as it has the application ID number.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> I think is July 2015 as there are some still waiting.
> 
> You can't apply online until you get the email from DIBP as it has the application ID number.


Mish I also opened an immi acount. It is asking for the application ID. I thought that this application ID is the one of the 309 application. I stand to be corrected.

Thanks


----------



## EDT

Mish said:


> I think is July 2015 as there are some still waiting.
> 
> You can't apply online until you get the email from DIBP as it has the application ID number.


Thank you for letting me know. Didn't know we needed another ID to apply online . We tried to use his current ID but it was not working . Now I understand with your above explaination. Hubby and I thought we will wait until the end of this month, if we still haven't received the email we will contact them


----------



## szam

Mish said:


> Hi szam
> 
> Just letting you know my husband just got his email from DIBP. Have you got yours?


Hi Mish! Thanks for the update. I just got mine too! It was issued on 24 March but addressed to my agent (I applied via an agent) and I just received it because he was on leave.

Do you know if there's a last day to submit application? My eligibility is 1 May but I am called away on work project which means I probably won't be able to actually sit down, check through my application and hit the "submit" button until May.

Thanks.


----------



## szam

solskjaer said:


> My eligible date is 1st April 2016, and did not receive the email yet. I guess I will just contact them after eligible date, and see what gonna happen.


Hi Solskjaer, have you received yours yet? My eligibility is 1 May 2016 and I just received mine from my agent, with whom I applied my 820.


----------



## kdc

Hi i have just submitted my 801 visa application forms and throughout the applicant there were notes saying certain evidence was required to be uploaded for each section such as invitations with both our names on etc however once i had submitted the application there was note at the bottom saying no further evidence needs to be uploaded for this application unless contacted. Has anyone else experienced this? Surely i still have to upload the stat decs and witness statements etc along with some evidence of our continuing relationship?
Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jjs6791

I received my 100 today. My eligibility date was 30 August 2015 and I submitted 2 September 2015


----------



## candy55

jjs6791 said:


> I received my 100 today. My eligibility date was 30 August 2015 and I submitted 2 September 2015


Hey ,congrats on receiving your visa . Well my eligibility date was 25 August but i haven't heard anything yet .


----------



## baldnfabulous

hello 
looking for some help. I have my prospective marriage visa and just recently married. Im now needing to file for my partners visa. after spending 90mins on hold with immi. I got no answers. I was told to redo the 820 with 888 forms all of which I did when filling out the 300. This doesnt sound right since when I filled out the 300 it shows that it is also the 820 app. What do I next? I logged in on to my immiacct and it show first stage complete (300/820) second stage perm. partner. Am I doing the perm partner visa or am I really having to redo the 300/820?


----------



## Eizzi

baldnfabulous said:


> hello
> looking for some help. I have my prospective marriage visa and just recently married. Im now needing to file for my partners visa. after spending 90mins on hold with immi. I got no answers. I was told to redo the 820 with 888 forms all of which I did when filling out the 300. This doesnt sound right since when I filled out the 300 it shows that it is also the 820 app. What do I next? I logged in on to my immiacct and it show first stage complete (300/820) second stage perm. partner. Am I doing the perm partner visa or am I really having to redo the 300/820?


It's confusing, but the two "second stage" threads you've posted in are for the 801/100 permanent resident stage, not the first stage of a partner visa. Starting with a PMV, you still have to apply for the partner visa, the 820/801, which gets granted in two stages.


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello All,

Greetings !!

I am searching for Ms Kaiya & Ms Rifat. Can you please let us know if both of you have received your Subclass 100 visas ? Any updates ?

Ms Kaiya: I think its more than a year now since you applied.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## jjs6791

candy55 said:


> Hey ,congrats on receiving your visa . Well my eligibility date was 25 August but i haven't heard anything yet .


Thank you and good luck! I got my 309 in 2.5 months, ironic that this one took so much longer


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi ladies and gentlemen,

I would like to request you to guide me on how to apply for AUstralian Federal Police online. I have not been contacted for the second stage yet but just to prepare for submission of ''more information'' to DIBP.

Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I would like to request you to guide me on how to apply for AUstralian Federal Police online. I have not been contacted for the second stage yet but just to prepare for submission of ''more information'' to DIBP.
> 
> Hassan


https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au


Thanks CG for the website.

Hassan


----------



## Eizzi

jjs6791 said:


> Thank you and good luck! I got my 309 in 2.5 months, ironic that this one took so much longer


Yeah, certainly at the time of applying, we were led to believe it was the first stage that would takes ages and the second stage would be relatively fast. I got my TR in 2 weeks and had to wait 11 months for PR.

Can't complain - I was with my partner for both waits and, really, it's the TR that changes your opportunities - but the irony is that someone who applied the same time as me could've waited 15 months for their TR and then gotten PR 6 months earlier than I did. So it goes.


----------



## faith555

hi every one,
my eligibility for the 100 is in the 10/05/2016 , and i haven't receive anything yet?? is that normal


----------



## Hassali.abdi

faith555 said:


> hi every one,
> my eligibility for the 100 is in the 10/05/2016 , and i haven't receive anything yet?? is that normal


I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call. It is late according to what the say in the first visa grant letter.


----------



## preet8525

Hi all im new to this forum 
Currently hold 309 and for my 2nd stage visa eligibility is 3 july 2016


----------



## panda

Hassali.abdi said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call. It is late according to what the say in the first visa grant letter.


I just called them and so confuse which extension to select in regards to processing time/current application queries (


----------



## Melb

Hi 

When I login to my immi account I got message in red ...

"
An error has occurred:
A request was made which is not in expected sequence and the application has been refreshed to its initial state.
"

If you anything about this please let me know...then after that I relogin I didn't got any error message.

I am bit confused what what that message which came.


----------



## Becky26

Melb said:


> Hi
> 
> When I login to my immi account I got message in red ...
> 
> "
> An error has occurred:
> A request was made which is not in expected sequence and the application has been refreshed to its initial state.
> "
> 
> If you anything about this please let me know...then after that I relogin I didn't got any error message.
> 
> I am bit confused what what that message which came.


Wait! Is it the same like tying to log in to VEVO app or is it different?


----------



## Melb

Becky26 said:


> Wait! Is it the same like tying to log in to VEVO app or is it different?


in vivo I didn't got any error...the error which here m telling came when I tried to login to my immi account..and now when I tried again into immi account....I am not getting this error...

I really dont know what was that...but I was luck that I took the screenshort of that message..

dont know why it came ...it happned last Friday.


----------



## faith555

Hassali.abdi said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call. It is late according to what the say in the first visa grant letter.


My hasband called them 2 weeks ago , and the lady confirmed to him that no email was sent yet ,and also sent him an email about thedocs that we might need to collect.??should call again

Also they require a police clearance , should i get just the OZ one or do i have to contact my embassy and get another one from my country , ive been living here for more than a year


----------



## panda

faith555 said:


> My hasband called them 2 weeks ago , and the lady confirmed to him that no email was sent yet ,and also sent him an email about thedocs that we might need to collect.??should call again
> 
> Also they require a police clearance , should i get just the OZ one or do i have to contact my embassy and get another one from my country , ive been living here for more than a year


Did you call 131881 and what extension you select after that pls?

You need police clearance in every country which you stay for more than 12 months.


----------



## szam

Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date? My eligibility date is 1 May 2016, but I've got a fractured foot that is hindering me from preparing the docs and submit before 1 May 2016.. I plan to submit before 31 May 2016 but just want to make sure it won't result in the cessation of my temporary visa. If it does, I will have to buy a printer for my home to print and scan... Thank you!


----------



## Becky26

szam said:


> Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date? My eligibility date is 1 May 2016, but I've got a fractured foot that is hindering me from preparing the docs and submit before 1 May 2016.. I plan to submit before 31 May 2016 but just want to make sure it won't result in the cessation of my temporary visa. If it does, I will have to buy a printer for my home to print and scan... Thank you!


Hi there!

We submitted our second stage paperwork about 2 weeks after our eligibility date and we didn't encounter any issues. As long as you don't leave things for ever it should be fine.

Also, wish you a quick recovery 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## faith555

panda said:


> Did you call 131881 and what extension you select after that pls?
> 
> You need police clearance in every country which you stay for more than 12 months.


extension 1 then they will give you options to choose


----------



## faith555

szam said:


> Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date? My eligibility date is 1 May 2016, but I've got a fractured foot that is hindering me from preparing the docs and submit before 1 May 2016.. I plan to submit before 31 May 2016 but just want to make sure it won't result in the cessation of my temporary visa. If it does, I will have to buy a printer for my home to print and scan... Thank you!


i beleive that we are only allowed to apply after the eligibility date , otherwise you will not get the option to proceed the application


----------



## Valentine1981

szam said:


> Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date?


I was eligible for 2nd stage on 11th December 2015...I posted them on Dec 27th and was received by DIBP on 12th Jan 2016....didn't seem to be an issue


----------



## chicken999

Hi all.....we began the process tonight of filling in the application online but got confused when it came to my name. I go by my married name on all documents and id except my passport which I havnt got around to changing.

So I typed in my details used married name. Next step is passport details but it doesn't ask what name is on passport.

It doesn't seem right to apply in my maiden name (I'm sponsor)

Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Mish

Hi chicken999

Sorry not sure. Maybe ask Mark. If you want to make it simple you can get your passport changed for free if you have more than 2 years left and it is super fast - mine took less than a week


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> i beleive that we are only allowed to apply after the eligibility date , otherwise you will not get the option to proceed the application


Most people apply online prior to the eligibility date and just say yes.


----------



## Mish

Question about travel dates.

If you departed Australia on 4 April and arrive in the other country on 5 April. For your countries you have visited would you say from 5 April or 4 April? 

Same for coming back is it when you arrive back or when you leave that country?


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Question about travel dates.
> 
> If you departed Australia on 4 April and arrive in the other country on 5 April. For your countries you have visited would you say from 5 April or 4 April?
> 
> Same for coming back is it when you arrive back or when you leave that country?


simply follow the stamping date in passport


----------



## szam

Mish said:


> Most people apply online prior to the eligibility date and just say yes.


How confusing  I will be applying online and also read from somewhere that applications online can only be submitted after eligibility date (although loading the docs on Immi account won't be a problem), whereas application by post can be done 2 months before eligibility date. Anyway I will submit everything by 31 May 2016 anyway, which is within 30 days of eligibility. Fingers crossed it's good enough.

Can't get through to the DIBP phone line otherwise I would've gotten a confirmation on the matter.


----------



## szam

Becky26 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We submitted our second stage paperwork about 2 weeks after our eligibility date and we didn't encounter any issues. As long as you don't leave things for ever it should be fine.
> 
> Also, wish you a quick recovery
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the advise Becky! Definitely puts my mind at ease  I am recovering slowly. Hopefully I can take off the cam boot in two to four weeks!


----------



## chicken999

Mish said:


> Hi chicken999 Sorry not sure. Maybe ask Mark. If you want to make it simple you can get your passport changed for free if you have more than 2 years left and it is super fast - mine took less than a week


No it expires next year I should have done it earlier but lazy.....it's nearly full too 3 pages left all the rest stamped to the max. at immigration they always laugh at how worn and full it is...but I'm reluctant to give it up before I have to, after all iVe been through its sort of a badge of honour lol

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Jamesy

Hey folks, hope you are all well.

I applied for the Stage 2 of the 820/801 partner visa on Monday evening! Very exciting times, just adding more and more evidence to my immiaccount. A lot has happened since I last signed in, we bought a house and got engaged and are planning our wedding! I'm sure these are great things to include in my application. 

Quick question, does my SO need to do another 47SP online? 

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Mish

chicken999 said:


> No it expires next year I should have done it earlier but lazy.....it's nearly full too 3 pages left all the rest stamped to the max. at immigration they always laugh at how worn and full it is...but I'm reluctant to give it up before I have to, after all iVe been through its sort of a badge of honour lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Tell me about it! My one that was stolen had a Liechtenstein visa stamp.


----------



## tara.jatt

I submitted months later, no word yet about decision but i did not have any problem submitting documents online. 


szam said:


> Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date?


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi All,

Greetings !!

I would like to share some good news from my end. Today I got my Subclass 100 visa grant via email. My eligibility date was June 11th 2015 and finally after more than 10 months I got my visa grant today. I very happy and also relieved that the wait is finally over. I would like to thank everyone here on the forum for their support,guidance and encouragement. No contact was made by immigration to me till I received the actual grant via email. The wait was painful and whenever I contacted immigration via email or phone I kept getting different answers about the processing time. I finally am happy that I got my PR now.

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## ksal85

I know somebody who has entered into a sham marriage in Australia...
They have not been speaking to their sponsor for the last 4-5 months, they live seperately, even though her name is on the deeds for the sponsor's house and the sponsor has another girlfriend and posts pictures with her on his facebook profile.
They are about to apply for the second stage of the Visa, she was granted her Visa in April 2015
What is the likelihood of them getting caught and if so, what could happen to them?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Greetings,

I am in the process of compiling the documents and information needed for my second stage SC100. My eligibility date is about 2 months to go now. I haven't yet received the letter from DIBP. Regardless, putting my things in order to submit them around May 10th.

I am not a bit clear about Statutory Declaration by partner/sponsor and Witness. One form is 888. Who will use this one? witness or partner/sponsor? I would like you to give me the names/numbers of forms meant for both the declaration by a partner/sponsor and witnesses.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi

ksal85 said:


> I know somebody who has entered into a sham marriage in Australia...
> They have not been speaking to their sponsor for the last 4-5 months, they live seperately, even though her name is on the deeds for the sponsor's house and the sponsor has another girlfriend and posts pictures with her on his facebook profile.
> They are about to apply for the second stage of the Visa, she was granted her Visa in April 2015
> What is the likelihood of them getting caught and if so, what could happen to them?


ksal85,

I would suggest that you notify DIBP about this scam if you have enough evidence to support your allegation. I am sure if they will consider information from a third party in regards to the false marriage. But they don't deserve any respect and mercy. Those are the scammers giving headache to the genuine partners/lovers. They are the ones that are cause the delays, rejections and costly fees relating to the partner visas.

Such people are paying money to the sponsors so that they simply come to Australia, instead of using a genuine and legal procedure to obtain visa to Australia.


----------



## ksal85

Hassali.abdi said:


> ksal85,
> 
> I would suggest that you notify DIBP about this scam if you have enough evidence to support your allegation. I am sure if they will consider information from a third party in regards to the false marriage. But they don't deserve any respect and mercy. Those are the scammers giving headache to the genuine partners/lovers. They are the ones that are cause the delays, rejections and costly fees relating to the partner visas.
> 
> Such people are paying money to the sponsors so that they simply come to Australia, instead of using a genuine and legal procedure to obtain visa to Australia.


Ok, thanks Hassali. The problem is that I am trying to talk said person out of doing this because it could be really bad for them. Do you think that if she continues down this path, she will get in trouble? She doesn't live with him and she travels around Australia a lot for work.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

ksal85 said:


> Ok, thanks Hassali. The problem is that I am trying to talk said person out of doing this because it could be really bad for them. Do you think that if she continues down this path, she will get in trouble? She doesn't live with him and she travels around Australia a lot for work.


DIBP sometimes do not detect the falso marriage. They do not interview relatives, they don't visit the couples home unexpectedly. They dont grill the sponsor and the applicant. So I think she can easily get the partner visa without any hinderance at all.


----------



## Eizzi

Hassali.abdi said:


> I am not a bit clear about Statutory Declaration by partner/sponsor and Witness. One form is 888. Who will use this one? witness or partner/sponsor? I would like you to give me the names/numbers of forms meant for both the declaration by a partner/sponsor and witnesses.


If you go here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator and click yes for both questions, it lays it out clearly. Form 888 is for supporting witnesses and there are separate forms for sponsor and applicant stat decs. Links to them all are listed on that page.


----------



## Eizzi

ksal85 said:


> Ok, thanks Hassali. The problem is that I am trying to talk said person out of doing this because it could be really bad for them. Do you think that if she continues down this path, she will get in trouble? She doesn't live with him and she travels around Australia a lot for work.


I think these things should always be reported, but if you choose not to and her visa is granted, she will still always be looking over her shoulder. DIBP have the right to strip her of her PR (and also citizenship, I believe) if they later discover that the visa was obtained fraudulently.

That said, the visa could take up to a year to grant. So with the time already spend living separate lives, that'll add up to some 16 months worth of damning evidence that they are somehow hoping DIBP (or a friend, like you) won't notice.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Eizzi said:


> If you go here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator and click yes for both questions, it lays it out clearly. Form 888 is for supporting witnesses and there are separate forms for sponsor and applicant stat decs. Links to them all are listed on that page.


Thanks Eizzi for the information.

I will follow the link get the forms from there.


----------



## baldnfabulous

Hi there. I keep reading about this eligibility date. Im just about to submit my 820 after arriving and just recently marrying. What and where do you find eligibility date. Currently on pmv.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

baldnfabulous said:


> Hi there. I keep reading about this eligibility date. Im just about to submit my 820 after arriving and just recently marrying. What and where do you find eligibility date. Currently on pmv.


The eligibility date is exactly 2 years counted from the date of your initial application (820). You can get this in your acknowledgement letter for your visa Sc 820. They put it as "Date of Application" in the letter. Then count 2 yrs from that date. The date u get is the ur eligibility date for ur (801) visa

Hope this helps.


----------



## chicken999

Hassali.abdi said:


> DIBP sometimes do not detect the falso marriage. They do not interview relatives, they don't visit the couples home unexpectedly. They dont grill the sponsor and the applicant. So I think she can easily get the partner visa without any hinderance at all.


Actually they are starting to do exactly that lately particularly from applicants from high risk countries, with age differences and a prior visa refuses. (That's us on all 3 so I'm expecting everything!). They are interviewing the couple, the stat dec makers and doing spot checks at houses. Your friend could easily get caught. I would also strongly urge u to report her or tell one of us and we will report her. People like this are sickening to me and they are the reason people like my husband and me are given such a bad time even though we've been together 7 years now. I don't mind the scrutiny as we are genuine and have nothing to hide but ur friend has a lot at risk.

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## ksal85

chicken999 said:


> Actually they are starting to do exactly that lately particularly from applicants from high risk countries, with age differences and a prior visa refuses. (That's us on all 3 so I'm expecting everything!). They are interviewing the couple, the stat dec makers and doing spot checks at houses. Your friend could easily get caught. I would also strongly urge u to report her or tell one of us and we will report her. People like this are sickening to me and they are the reason people like my husband and me are given such a bad time even though we've been together 7 years now. I don't mind the scrutiny as we are genuine and have nothing to hide but ur friend has a lot at risk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Well she was also deported before due to having submitted a falsified visa application so I'm quite puzzled as to how DIBP went ahead and granted her the Visa she currently holds. But considering that she has spent so much time away from her husband, (almost a year) does she really stand a chance? If so, then I would say DIBP are not doing a good enough job...


----------



## Hassali.abdi

ksal85 said:


> Well she was also deported before due to having submitted a falsified visa application so I'm quite puzzled as to how DIBP went ahead and granted her the Visa she currently holds. But considering that she has spent so much time away from her husband, (almost a year) does she really stand a chance? If so, then I would say DIBP are not doing a good enough job...


Go ahead and report the matter to DIBP. Also pass the infor to everyone that you think will be able to do the same. Share her information with this forum.


----------



## ksal85

Also, how long does it take for DIBP to act on reports?


----------



## Mish

ksal85 said:


> Well she was also deported before due to having submitted a falsified visa application so I'm quite puzzled as to how DIBP went ahead and granted her the Visa she currently holds. But considering that she has spent so much time away from her husband, (almost a year) does she really stand a chance? If so, then I would say DIBP are not doing a good enough job...


It would depend on what evidence they have on paper as DIBP can only go on the evidence. For example if they still have joint bank accounts, joint bills etc then that can make it hard. But the question is ... how do they show photos and social activities together? What about 888 people? Are they lying?

People like this make me mad.


----------



## faith555

hi all,

my eligibility date is in one week and i did not receive any email from the Immi , is that normal at all?

Im planning to apply 2 days after my Date should i do it or do i have to call them?

im very confused and scared please advise


----------



## Bamborabi

faith555 said:


> hi all,
> 
> my eligibility date is in one week and i did not receive any email from the Immi , is that normal at all?
> 
> Im planning to apply 2 days after my Date should i do it or do i have to call them?
> 
> im very confused and scared please advise


Greetings !!

Hello Faith,

You can apply anytime after your eligibility date. There is no need to contact Immigration. However, if you feel that speaking to them or contacting them via email would comfort you please do go ahead and do so.

Regards,
Bamborabi

P.: Your name reminds me of an old Bon Jovi number "Keep the faith "


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> hi all,
> 
> my eligibility date is in one week and i did not receive any email from the Immi , is that normal at all?
> 
> Im planning to apply 2 days after my Date should i do it or do i have to call them?
> 
> im very confused and scared please advise


If applying online you need the email from them with the application ID number.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> If applying online you need the email from them with the application ID number.


Hi Mish,

What ID number , i thought that the 309 visa holders can use the same ID , as my husband Already created an account ,but we couldnt upload anything yet as i did not hit the 2 years yet ?

please advise if im wrong ,Also will i have a case officer like the first stage?

And will they advise that they received all the docs that they need or if they need something else?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> If applying online you need the email from them with the application ID number.


Dear Mish,

Hope you are doing well. In regards to applying online for the second stage Pr visa, you can use Transection Referrence Number or Application ID of your initial application. The following instruction is from DIBP's website. According to them, you dont need to wait for a new application, instead use your initial application's TRN or App ID.

"Partner (Permanent) visa processing due

How to apply for your Permanent Partner Visa
You can apply using the online form or you can download forms below and lodge by post. Please read the following documents to assist in applying for a permanent Partner visa.
See:
Information for your permanent Partner visa application (subclass 801) or (subclass 100) (129 kB pdf)
Checklist (190 kB pdf)

Lodge your information online
In order for us to proceed with your application, you can create or log in to your ImmiAccount and complete the Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing (online form).

To complete this form you will need your Transaction Reference Number or your application ID from your initial partner application."

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Mish,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. In regards to applying online for the second stage Pr visa, you can use Transection Referrence Number or Application ID of your initial application. The following instruction is from DIBP's website. According to them, you dont need to wait for a new application, instead use your initial application's TRN or App ID.
> 
> "Partner (Permanent) visa processing due
> 
> How to apply for your Permanent Partner Visa
> You can apply using the online form or you can download forms below and lodge by post. Please read the following documents to assist in applying for a permanent Partner visa.
> See:
> Information for your permanent Partner visa application (subclass 801) or (subclass 100) (129 kB pdf)
> Checklist (190 kB pdf)
> 
> Lodge your information online
> In order for us to proceed with your application, you can create or log in to your ImmiAccount and complete the Partner visa application - information for permanent stage processing (online form).
> 
> To complete this form you will need your Transaction Reference Number or your application ID from your initial partner application."
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator


They sent us a new application number for the PR. I know of someone who tried the old one and it didn't work for them (their original was a paper submission). You could try and see what happens. It won't let you proceed if it doesn't work.


----------



## PinayOZ

Hello everyone. I am now eligible to apply for PR and I started it online.
Should I also submit Stage 1 visa or just Stage 2 Permanent Visa only?
I am confused ..Hope someone can help.
Thank you!


----------



## Mish

PinayOZ said:


> Hello everyone. I am now eligible to apply for PR and I started it online.
> Should I also submit Stage 1 visa or just Stage 2 Permanent Visa only?
> I am confused ..Hope someone can help.
> Thank you!


Stage 2....


----------



## PinayOZ

Mish said:


> Stage 2....


Hi Mish. Thank you so much for the quick response. I have spent too much time filling out Stage 1 Visa as I was re directed maybe when I filled out 47SP. Now my immiaccount shows 2 applications lol

Anyway, i will just continue with the Stage 2..

Off topic...How would I know if someone reply to my post? What I usually do is go back to the thread and check for replies. I wonder if we get notifications at all.

Thanks once again..


----------



## Mish

I get emails saying someone has replied.

Stage one is 309/820 so no need to do that one again.


----------



## PinayOZ

Mish said:


> I get emails saying someone has replied.
> 
> Stage one is 309/820 so no need to do that one again.


Thank u again Mish. too bad i have forgotten my email and password.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## chaofahn

Hi guys! Can't believe it's almost been one year since my wife was granted her Subclass 309 visa. We've recently received an email saying that she will be eligible for the Subclass 100 permanent visa on the 24th of June this year.

I have a few questions regarding this visa:
(1) Is there a time limit as to how soon we need to apply for the visa once the eligibility date has passed?
(2) In relation to Question 1, does my wife have to have resided in Australia for 12 months (not including the time she spent overseas)?

I suppose my main concern is the time she spent overseas, during which she was looking after her mother (due to depression). By the eligibility date she'll be around 3 months short of a year, which is what one of the supporting documentation is asking for. 

She's got a medical certificate of her mother's condition to explain her time overseas if required. Any advice?


----------



## Bamborabi

chaofahn said:


> Hi guys! Can't believe it's almost been one year since my wife was granted her Subclass 309 visa. We've recently received an email saying that she will be eligible for the Subclass 100 permanent visa on the 24th of June this year.
> 
> I have a few questions regarding this visa:
> (1) Is there a time limit as to how soon we need to apply for the visa once the eligibility date has passed?
> (2) In relation to Question 1, does my wife have to have resided in Australia for 12 months (not including the time she spent overseas)?
> 
> I suppose my main concern is the time she spent overseas, during which she was looking after her mother (due to depression). By the eligibility date she'll be around 3 months short of a year, which is what one of the supporting documentation is asking for.
> 
> She's got a medical certificate of her mother's condition to explain her time overseas if required. Any advice?


Hi Chaofahn,

If you have strong compelling reasons and proof why your wife had to spend time overseas then I think you should be ok. Also, Immi folks may look into how your relationship continued when your wife was away. How the two of you kept in touch,proof that during these times you were still together. Your reason seems genuine so you may not need to be worried. Instead I suggest you get ready with proofs why your wife spent time overseas and how you kept in touch with your wife during these troubled times and how you were of moral support,etc etc.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## candy55

Hey guys 

Just thought i'd let you know i have received my visa grant for subclass 100

I lodged it on the 25th August 2015 and grant was given on the 15th April 2016 . 

Good luck to all of you waiting . 

Candy


----------



## sarah187

Hi All

Just a few questions. My partner recieved an generated email requesting further information for your permanent partner visa application.
His eligible for consideration on the 20th June.

1. Stage one was granted in March 2015
2. We entered Australia on the 23rd June 2015 due to his brother being married on the 20th June 2015
3. They are requesting a years police check in Australia. Do we need to wait until the 23rd June to apply for a police check or should we apply for both a UK and Oz police check to cover the entire years period
4. ALso should we begin our application now and if we submit before the 20th June will that help processing time (do we know the waiting times)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sarah187 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a few questions. My partner recieved an generated email requesting further information for your permanent partner visa application.
> His eligible for consideration on the 20th June.
> 
> 1. Stage one was granted in March 2015
> 2. We entered Australia on the 23rd June 2015 due to his brother being married on the 20th June 2015
> 3. They are requesting a years police check in Australia. Do we need to wait until the 23rd June to apply for a police check or should we apply for both a UK and Oz police check to cover the entire years period
> 4. ALso should we begin our application now and if we submit before the 20th June will that help processing time (do we know the waiting times)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Sarah,

In regards to the police check, you apply for any country that the applicant lived for 12 months and more since the temporary visa was granted. If the applicant lived in Australia after the grant, then the applicant should provide Australian Federal Police.

Don't wait for the eligibility date to apply for police check. You are allowed to submit documents for the second stage visa 2 months prior to the eligibility date. So I wouldn't have wait for the the eligibility date. The processing of the application on the after the eligibility date.

Hope these helps.


----------



## faith555

*no email from immi yet*

Hi All,

My eligibility date will be this tuesday the 10/05 and i did not receive any email from the immi yet?

is that normal? and when do you think should i submit my application ,is it ok if i wait few days ?

Alss would you please advise whith ideas of proofsi that i should upload

thanks


----------



## Mish

If applying online you can follow the information on the border website and lodge your online application. A few people don't get an email from DIBP.

It is okay to submit a few days late.

You should have been collecting evidence since the grant of your 309. Some exampled of evidence are:
- joint bank accounts
- joint bills
- joint purchases (washing machine, mobile phone etc)
- joint travel (boarding passes, joint accommodation & photos)
- photos of you within Australia 
- social activities together ie. Movies, sporting events etc
- wills
- beneficiary of super 
- 2 x 888 forms
- listing each other as spouse on tax return 
- joint loyalty cards
- mail at the same address


----------



## ygao5008

You can always try to contact the processing center if you have special reasons, such as you are pregnant or you are suffering from domestic violence. Contact the dept to find out.


----------



## Natalie89

Hi everyone,

Were applying for the second part of our prospective marriage visa.

The problem that we´ve been coming across is this: The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.

Also just to mention we´ve submited the sponsor form but we haven´t pay yet would that make any difference?

Does anybody know what this could mean?

I really appreciate any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Just to let you know this thread is for 2nd stage partner visa. You are at the first stage.

To answer your question you need to submit the applicants form first and pay. After that you can link the sponsors form and lodge it.


----------



## Natalie89

Thanks, sorry Im on the wrong thread! Thanks, Mish. But the problem is I cant complete the applicants form because its coming up with that error.


----------



## Mish

Natalie89 said:


> Thanks, sorry Im on the wrong thread! Thanks, Mish. But the problem is I cant complete the applicants form because its coming up with that error.


You should not have been able to submit the sponsors form prior to doing the applicants form.

Have you checked all the details on the applicants form to make sure that they all match and are correct.

Otherwise you will need to contact DIBP and they may even suggest you submit it via paper.

You are completing the stage 1 form aren't you?


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> If applying online you can follow the information on the border website and lodge your online application. A few people don't get an email from DIBP.
> 
> It is okay to submit a few days late.
> 
> You should have been collecting evidence since the grant of your 309. Some exampled of evidence are:
> - joint bank accounts
> - joint bills
> - joint purchases (washing machine, mobile phone etc)
> - joint travel (boarding passes, joint accommodation & photos)
> - photos of you within Australia
> - social activities together ie. Movies, sporting events etc
> - wills
> - beneficiary of super
> - 2 x 888 forms
> - listing each other as spouse on tax return
> - joint loyalty cards
> - mail at the same address


Hi Mish,
today is the day for me ,but im planning to submit everything by the end of the week as it needs time and concentration , do you think that will be fine?
Also is there any max size for the files that 
we will be uploading? and will we receive any emailing confirming that they received our application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hi Mish,
> today is the day for me ,but im planning to submit everything by the end of the week as it needs time and concentration , do you think that will be fine?
> Also is there any max size for the files that
> we will be uploading? and will we receive any emailing confirming that they received our application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It should be fine. A friend of mine submitted 2 weeks after eligibility and no issues.

The max size is 5MB ans max number of files is 60.

You will not receive anything that they have gotten the file.

Don't foeget to request your AFP check.


----------



## Amandy

2nd stage PR 801 granted. In less than 4 months. Yay us!


----------



## Mish

Amandy said:


> 2nd stage PR 801 granted. In less than 4 months. Yay us!


Woo hoo!! Fantastic especially from Pakistan.

Please list your evidence if you don't mind to help people waiting.

I hope for 4 months now too lol. We are bombarding them with evidence haha.

Clearly it helps to submit late


----------



## Melb

Amandy said:


> 2nd stage PR 801 granted. In less than 4 months. Yay us!


voooo....4 month from high risk C...

good news and congratulations.


----------



## Amandy

Thanks Mish and others. 

We submitted the usual stuff Police check, a couple of statements, plane tickets when we travelled to Pakistan in 2015 and 2016, only 1 form 888 cos my sister kepy forgetting to scan the one she did lol we didn't submit any form 888s for the 820 application. 
We have a daughter. We added 5-6 pictures as well. That's about it. 

I was shocked and kept telling hubby 12-15 months as I saw on here so I wasn't expecting it. I was in the middle of delivering a lecture at University when I got the email grant. Haha. 

Now for visitor visas for my in laws - looking for the appropriate thread. 

And we used no migration agent throughout.


----------



## faith555

Hi All,
my eligibility date was last tuesday and im ordering my files so i can submit my app tomorrow ,do you think that we should have stats from friends or 2X888 forms are enough?
i only managed to get the forms but i can ask other friends for the stats though it might take time thoughs plsss


----------



## EDT

Anyone experiencing long wait for the police certificate ? My husband has been waiting for 10days now. What's really going on?

We have loaged our application because we're waiting for it


----------



## Hassali.abdi

EDT said:


> Anyone experiencing long wait for the police certificate ? My husband has been waiting for 10days now. What's really going on?
> 
> We have loaged our application because we're waiting for it


Mine only took 5 days. I applied for it in late April this year.


----------



## Valentine1981

Amandy said:


> 2nd stage PR 801 granted. In less than 4 months. Yay us!


OMG this is amazing!!! You lodged same time as me didn't you? 11th December 2013?


----------



## preet8525

My pc taking long as well applied on 27 April and still waiting


----------



## PinayOZ

Hello everyone
I have a dilemma. Hope someone can help me.
I have already submitted my 2nd stage application.
And on the form i have given names and details of 3 witnesses. 
The problem is only 2 of them were able to give form 888.
Will it cause a problem?
Thank you everyoine


----------



## faith555

PinayOZ said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a dilemma. Hope someone can help me.
> I have already submitted my 2nd stage application.
> And on the form i have given names and details of 3 witnesses.
> The problem is only 2 of them were able to give form 888.
> Will it cause a problem?
> Thank you everyoine


 i do not think so as you already given the 2 minimum that they require


----------



## faith555

HI everyone,
i applied yesterday for my 2nd stage ,and i did not receive any acknowledgment email? is that ok
how can i be sure that they received all my docs and who my CO will be ?


----------



## Dinoo

Hi all!

Quick question. Today I got an email from DIAC requesting addl information to start applying for the 801.

My eligibility date is 29 JUL 2016. I've read here that some still apply for the 801 online 22 months after lodgement but what did you say to this?

"Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?"

Just wondering...worried that if I put "no" it won't let me submit it...and if I put "yes"...it's not true? or i dk?

Thanks!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear Comarades,

Quick questions, I am planning to submit my information for the second stage visa sc 100 next week. I will apply for it through post.

Do I need to submit the police clearance original or certified copy ?
Do I need to submit our marriage certificate again which we submitted with our initial stage? If yes, original or copy?

Your answers are appreciated.
Hassan


----------



## Silky

faith555 said:


> HI everyone,
> i applied yesterday for my 2nd stage ,and i did not receive any acknowledgment email? is that ok
> how can i be sure that they received all my docs and who my CO will be ?


Hi Faith,

That's ok as long as you has submit. If you log in back to your immi account it will says the application has received.
If you feeling doubt you can contact the immi at 1331 881, ext 1, ext 1, ext 4


----------



## LouElla

Dinoo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question. Today I got an email from DIAC requesting addl information to start applying for the 801.
> 
> My eligibility date is 29 JUL 2016. I've read here that some still apply for the 801 online 22 months after lodgement but what did you say to this?
> 
> "Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?"
> 
> Just wondering...worried that if I put "no" it won't let me submit it...and if I put "yes"...it's not true? or i dk?
> 
> Thanks!


I just clicked yes so I could get the form filled in (which I'm halfway through) and evidence uploaded. I don't think they even look at it until your eligibility date, mine is 7/7/16, anyway.


----------



## Fkn

Hi all, I am just looking for is there anyone waiting for partner visa stage 2 eligible date sept-2015.
I am waiting since last 8 months for my stage 2 but no any response yet. My eligibility date was 26sept2015, submitted online on 28 sept 2015.


----------



## Silky

Hi Fkn,

From another thread I know that someone has eligibility on sep 2015 just received the 100 visa not long ago. 
I guess yours won't be long


----------



## Mish

EDT said:


> Anyone experiencing long wait for the police certificate ? My husband has been waiting for 10days now. What's really going on?
> 
> We have loaged our application because we're waiting for it


Hopefully your husband has got it now. My husband got his in a week


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Hopefully your husband has got it now. My husband got his in a week


congratulations Mish...what was ur husband eligibility date...is it was for 100 or 801.

can u share ur timelines.


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> congratulations Mish...what was ur husband eligibility date...is it was for 100 or 801.
> 
> can u share ur timelines.


Lol. We haven't even submitted docs. I was replying to EDT about the police checks.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Lol. We haven't even submitted docs. I was replying to EDT about the police checks.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


O I see.... lol.

sometimes confusing give us big lol.

melb


----------



## faith555

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear Comarades,
> 
> Quick questions, I am planning to submit my information for the second stage visa sc 100 next week. I will apply for it through post.
> 
> Do I need to submit the police clearance original or certified copy ?
> Do I need to submit our marriage certificate again which we submitted with our initial stage? If yes, original or copy?
> 
> Your answers are appreciated.
> Hassan


I think that you will need to send the original police clearance ,and for the marriage certificate a certified copy should be find because your already holding a 309 visa


----------



## geran.loke

Dinoo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Quick question. Today I got an email from DIAC requesting addl information to start applying for the 801.
> 
> My eligibility date is 29 JUL 2016. I've read here that some still apply for the 801 online 22 months after lodgement but what did you say to this?
> 
> "Has it been a total of 24 months since the date the applicant lodged their temporary partner visa application?"
> 
> Just wondering...worried that if I put "no" it won't let me submit it...and if I put "yes"...it's not true? or i dk?
> 
> Thanks!


We are in the same boat, as we are 801-eligible on 16 July 2016.

I think there is no issue, as long as you submit it at least 22 months after your 820 application date.

We are compiling all of our documents now to satisfy the 801 document checklist, and will be uploading the documents around 23 months after our 820 application date.

Good luck!


----------



## braussie

Hi,

I have just received my 100 together with my 309. Am I right to assume that I will not have to re-send documentation after 2 years? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

braussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just received my 100 together with my 309. Am I right to assume that I will not have to re-send documentation after 2 years? Thanks for clarifying.


Congra. How did you get both visas at the same time? I think you are granted SC 100. If so, you must have been in relationship for more than 2 years with children prior to your first application or 3 years. But I think one cannot get 2 visas as you put it. Either 100 or 309 visa.

Please explain for us about your timeline.
Thanks


----------



## braussie

Hassali.abdi said:


> Congra. How did you get both visas at the same time? I think you are granted SC 100. If so, you must have been in relationship for more than 2 years with children prior to your first application or 3 years. But I think one cannot get 2 visas as you put it. Either 100 or 309 visa.
> 
> Please explain for us about your timeline.
> Thanks


Hi....basically the background is:

My wife is Australian and I am Brazilian, we have been together for the last 5.5 years, married for 1 and living together for the last 2 years. We both live and work in London and we decided to apply for the 309/100 visa.

Mode: Online application - AHC London
Agent: No
Date of Lodgment: 06/02/2016
CO assigned: 26/04/2016
Police Certificate: 27/04/2016
Medical Check: 06/05/2016
Visa Granted: 17/05/2016
Intended first entry: early 2017

The email telling us that a CO had been assigned, also stated that the waiting time would be AT LEAST 10-14 months from the start of our application, so we were not expecting to hear anything anytime soon, which was also the reason why we applied early this year. But to our surprise, 3 months and 10 days after lodging and less than a month after having a CO, we have received the visa. Both the 309 and 100 came at the same time.

The question still stands, do I need to do anything in terms of documentation from now on?


----------



## Mish

braussie said:


> The question still stands, do I need to do anything in terms of documentation from now on?


You need to keep collecting evidence for your PR. You will get an email about 2 months prior to your eligibility date for you to submit evidence.


----------



## braussie

Mish said:


> You need to keep collecting evidence for your PR. You will get an email about 2 months prior to your eligibility date for you to submit evidence.


Isn't the subclass 100 = PR?


----------



## Mish

braussie said:


> Isn't the subclass 100 = PR?


Yes ... oops. I didn't read that bit. You don't need to do anything except make the first entry.


----------



## Eizzi

Hassali.abdi said:


> Congra. How did you get both visas at the same time? I think you are granted SC 100. If so, you must have been in relationship for more than 2 years with children prior to your first application or 3 years. But I think one cannot get 2 visas as you put it. Either 100 or 309 visa.
> 
> Please explain for us about your timeline.
> Thanks


I think that is what happens when you go straight to PR. They issue both visas, one right after the other. Probably something to do with their system not allowing PR without TR being granted also.


----------



## adm6

Hi Everyone!

It's been a while since my last post on here but I wanted to let you all know, my 801 partner visa was granted yesterday - finally a permanent resident!!

Our timeline:
Original application: 30th September 2013
820 Granted: 5th February 2015
Sent evidence for 801: September 2015
801 Granted: 23rd May 2016!

It's been 3 years since we started gathering our evidence and putting together the original application, it feels so weird to finally have PR! After the long wait for 820 (over 15 months!) I thought we would be waiting a while longer for the 801 but here it is! 

For those still waiting/sending evidence, hang in there - it's so worth all the work and stress in the end!


----------



## Melb

adm6 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since my last post on here but I wanted to let you all know, my 801 partner visa was granted yesterday - finally a permanent resident!!
> 
> Our timeline:
> Original application: 30th September 2013
> 820 Granted: 5th February 2015
> Sent evidence for 801: September 2015
> 801 Granted: 23rd May 2016!
> 
> It's been 3 years since we started gathering our evidence and putting together the original application, it feels so weird to finally have PR! After the long wait for 820 (over 15 months!) I thought we would be waiting a while longer for the 801 but here it is!
> 
> For those still waiting/sending evidence, hang in there - it's so worth all the work and stress in the end!


congratulations...what was ur eligibility date

melb


----------



## adm6

Melb said:


> congratulations...what was ur eligibility date
> 
> melb


Thanks! It was 30th September 2015 so we've waited just under 8 months.


----------



## faith555

adm6 said:


> Thanks! It was 30th September 2015 so we've waited just under 8 months.


Hi
Did you keep downloading evidence /sending evidence every month to the CO to keep them updated ?

or once you lodged your 2nd stage application that was enough?

thanks and congrats


----------



## adm6

faith555 said:


> Hi
> Did you keep downloading evidence /sending evidence every month to the CO to keep them updated ?
> 
> or once you lodged your 2nd stage application that was enough?
> 
> thanks and congrats


Not every month, I uploaded a lot of evidence originally and I did upload a couple of new bits a few months later. I had actually been thinking recently I should probably upload some more but then the grant came through!


----------



## geran.loke

adm6 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since my last post on here but I wanted to let you all know, my 801 partner visa was granted yesterday - finally a permanent resident!!
> 
> Our timeline:
> Original application: 30th September 2013
> 820 Granted: 5th February 2015
> Sent evidence for 801: September 2015
> 801 Granted: 23rd May 2016!
> 
> It's been 3 years since we started gathering our evidence and putting together the original application, it feels so weird to finally have PR! After the long wait for 820 (over 15 months!) I thought we would be waiting a while longer for the 801 but here it is!
> 
> For those still waiting/sending evidence, hang in there - it's so worth all the work and stress in the end!


Congratulations! The marathon is finally over!

Can you please provide a summary of the documents you uploaded for the 801 visa?

I am sure you will appreciate how beneficial it is for others to learn what successful applicants did to avoid providing insufficient information and delaying the DIBP decision.


----------



## chaofahn

Hi guys, just a quick question - my partner and I were doing the application when they asked "Has it been 24 months since you lodged your application?"

We received an email a couple of weeks ago from them asking to provide more information for the Subclass 100. *My question is: Do we need to wait until the eligibility date or can we submit this application earlier?*

It's confusing as they sent the email early, which suggested to us that we could do it already. For those who've successfully gotten the PV, what has been your experience?


----------



## geran.loke

chaofahn said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question - my partner and I were doing the application when they asked "Has it been 24 months since you lodged your application?"
> 
> We received an email a couple of weeks ago from them asking to provide more information for the Subclass 100. *My question is: Do we need to wait until the eligibility date or can we submit this application earlier?*
> 
> It's confusing as they sent the email early, which suggested to us that we could do it already. For those who've successfully gotten the PV, what has been your experience?


We are at the same stage as you with our 801 (onshore) visa application. We started filling out the online application and got halfway through when the next question was "has 24 months passed since you lodged your application?" We clicked NO, and we cannot go any further as we have to wait until 24 months has passed.

This means we cannot upload documents just yet. I believe the intention of the email from the DIBP is to encourage applicants to start collating their documents so once the 24 months has passed, documents can be uploaded straight away to minimize any delay in the DIBP assessing applications.

Mish please feel free to add/remove/change any of the above.


----------



## Mish

Many people tick yes because by the time they look at it, it will be 24 months.

Honestly it doesn't matter if you lodge early, on time or late as it is all luck of the draw.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hello friends,

Finally i am ready to submit my docs for the 2nd stahe 100 visa.

One question: Do we need to write statement and submit or Stat declaration by my partner and I are enough?

I thought it is like the initial syage whereby we submitted individual statement.

Kindly answer


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally i am ready to submit my docs for the 2nd stahe 100 visa.
> 
> One question: Do we need to write statement and submit or Stat declaration by my partner and I are enough?
> 
> I thought it is like the initial syage whereby we submitted individual statement.
> 
> Kindly answer


You just submit the stat decs from you and your partner answering the questions.

We are applying online so the applicant has only 2000 characters per question but with the sponsor stat dec I converted it to word so I could write as much as I felt like.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> You just submit the stat decs from you and your partner answering the questions.
> 
> We are applying online so the applicant has only 2000 characters per question but with the sponsor stat dec I converted it to word so I could write as much as I felt like.


Thanks Mish.

We just filled the little spaces in the stat decs hardcopy as i am applying thro post. Wish you the best in your application Mish.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks Mish.
> 
> We just filled the little spaces in the stat decs hardcopy as i am applying thro post. Wish you the best in your application Mish.


Hi buddies,

My eligibility date will be 15 July 2016. However I dropped all my docs at Brisbane office personally today. I know no process till July 15, let the stress, burden of preparing documents be ended. I feel reliefed really. The wait game is inevitable.

The ball is in DIBP's hands. Mine is just start waiting come July 15.

Wish you good news all of u.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> My eligibility date will be 15 July 2016. However I dropped all my docs at Brisbane office personally today. I know no process till July 15, let the stress, burden of preparing documents be ended. I feel reliefed really. The wait game is inevitable.
> 
> The ball is in DIBP's hands. Mine is just start waiting come July 15.
> 
> Wish you good news all of u.
> 
> Hassan


Sit back and enjoy the wait. From what I have seen on this forum 100's tend to be 8 to 10 months (sometimes longer, sometimes shorter) from eligibility date.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Sit back and enjoy the wait. From what I have seen on this forum 100's tend to be 8 to 10 months (sometimes longer, sometimes shorter) from eligibility date.


Sure Mish.

No worries.Some people have been waiting for 12+ months and are still waiting. So nothing to do other than waiting in the long wait. The long wait be worthy in the end. Have you submitted your partner's doc online yet?


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Sure Mish.
> 
> No worries.Some people have been waiting for 12+ months and are still waiting. So nothing to do other than waiting in the long wait. The long wait be worthy in the end. Have you submitted your partner's doc online yet?


Nope. Probably this weekend. Went and got my stat dec witnessed today. The JP seemed familar with partner visa stat decs. Just compiling the last of the documents now.

I prefer to have everything ready to upload as soon as we submit. We will upload about 35-40 docs I think.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Nope. Probably this weekend. Went and got my stat dec witnessed today. The JP seemed familar with partner visa stat decs. Just compiling the last of the documents now.
> 
> I prefer to have everything ready to upload as soon as we submit. We will upload about 35-40 docs I think.


When is your eligibility date if you don't mind?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> When is your eligibility date if you don't mind?
> 
> Thanks


It was 14 May.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> It was 14 May.


Oh, your eligibility is already passed.

Lets endure the wait together.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Oh, your eligibility is already passed.
> 
> Lets endure the wait together.


Yep. We were away for 4 weeks just before eligibility date. With the wait time I am not phased with being a couple of weeks late.

I have gone over and beyond what is required but hubby is from a high risk country so have made extra sure.

The most time consuming part is having to shrink the PDF files to under 5MB.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Yep. We were away for 4 weeks just before eligibility date. With the wait time I am not phased with being a couple of weeks late.
> 
> I have gone over and beyond what is required but hubby is from a high risk country so have made extra sure.
> 
> The most time consuming part is having to shrink the PDF files to under 5MB.


tell me about it it was so hard i spent hours and hours and hours doing it grrr

Do you think that thsi stage will be like the first one will we have a co that we can contact from time to time and send extra proofs or we will just wait till they make a decision?


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> tell me about it it was so hard i spent hours and hours and hours doing it grrr
> 
> Do you think that thsi stage will be like the first one will we have a co that we can contact from time to time and send extra proofs or we will just wait till they make a decision?


You will only know you have a case officer if they need further evidence otherwise you will just get the grant.

You can upload additional evidence every few months if you want to.


----------



## PinayOZ

Mish said:


> You just submit the stat decs from you and your partner answering the questions.
> 
> We are applying online so the applicant has only 2000 characters per question but with the sponsor stat dec I converted it to word so I could write as much as I felt like.


Hi Mish
I don't remember submitting a stat dec..
Do we still need it with online application?
I have read somewhere that if it is online only the sponsor needs to submit stat dec.
I have printed that details but couldn't find it. 
It was sort of like a checklist ..
thank you


----------



## Mish

PinayOZ said:


> Hi Mish
> I don't remember submitting a stat dec..
> Do we still need it with online application?
> I have read somewhere that if it is online only the sponsor needs to submit stat dec.
> I have printed that details but couldn't find it.
> It was sort of like a checklist ..
> thank you


If you applied online the applicant does not submit one. Hassan applied via post so he needed to.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> If you applied online the applicant does not submit one. Hassan applied via post so he needed to.


Yes Mish. I filled one by myself and one by my wife. They slightly different. Mine was the one for applicant and my wife filled that of sponsor. Both commonwealth of Australia.

If applying post you need both.


----------



## chaofahn

Mish said:


> Many people tick yes because by the time they look at it, it will be 24 months.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't matter if you lodge early, on time or late as it is all luck of the draw.


Woops, sorry for the late reply! Yes, we've completed the application but haven't submitted it. I think we'll click send on the date of eligibility, just in case. I seem to have really crappy luck, I don't want to put that on my partner's visa! 

In terms of preparing evidence and documents, is there a checklist somewhere that we could refer to?


----------



## Mish

chaofahn said:


> In terms of preparing evidence and documents, is there a checklist somewhere that we could refer to?


I am not sure if there is one for 100/801 specifically. I just prepared docs that same as for the 820/309. Just make sure they are under 5MB. My experience is that they need to be under 4.9MB on your computer because I had ones that were 4.98MB on the computer and DIBP system said that they were too big.


----------



## panda

finally got my 801 today. Thank you everyone. 

Since I have so much phone credits, I called immigration every week for the last 2 months. it works for me 

Good luck everybody, kiss


----------



## Hassali.abdi

panda said:


> finally got my 801 today. Thank you everyone.
> 
> Since I have so much phone credits, I called immigration every week for the last 2 months. it works for me
> 
> Good luck everybody, kiss


Supper news and congratulations Panda.

Your timeline please? Online or post? Eligibility date?

A happy life for u.


----------



## panda

Hassali.abdi said:


> Supper news and congratulations Panda.
> 
> Your timeline please? Online or post? Eligibility date?
> 
> A happy life for u.


I applied by post, old school way, 13 months after eligible date, 11/03/2015


----------



## Hassali.abdi

panda said:


> I applied by post, old school way, 13 months after eligible date, 11/03/2015


Thanks.

When did you applied ? Was the eligibility date 11/03/2015? How long was the wait?


----------



## panda

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When did you applied ? Was the eligibility date 11/03/2015? How long was the wait?


20 something in March 15, yes, 13 months  sr im at work atm


----------



## Hassali.abdi

panda said:


> 20 something in March 15, yes, 13 months  sr im at work atm


Thanks Pands for the reply.

It has been long wait. Finally became worthy enough wait.

Forget the visa stress now. Enjoy life with your partner.

Hassan


----------



## baldnfabulous

Applied for PMV Nov 2014
PMV granted Oct 2015
Moved from Canada to Australia Dec 2015
Applied for 820 May 2016
820 granted June 2016
Feels like I waited for this for a lifetime and I know that I still have the 801 waiting time to go. But tonight I celebrate with my husband. 
I hope the 801 goes smoothly .... what can I do to help the process?


----------



## baldnfabulous

On my Australia 820 visa it says class UK... anyone have an idea what that means?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

baldnfabulous said:


> On my Australia 820 visa it says class UK... anyone have an idea what that means?


 That's just the type/class of visa. Everyone's says that.


----------



## daveenajohns

panda said:


> finally got my 801 today. Thank you everyone.
> 
> Since I have so much phone credits, I called immigration every week for the last 2 months. it works for me
> 
> Good luck everybody, kiss


Congratulations Panda !!!!!!
I m very happy for you.


----------



## tara.jatt

Good to hear about your approval. I also applied almost 8-10 months after eligibility date, Still waiting for the response.



panda said:


> 20 something in March 15, yes, 13 months  sr im at work atm


----------



## troels

Just got a call from my Agent - my 801 was granted today 

My eligibility was Nov 2015 but I was a bit slack and applied on 18/12/15 so around 6 months to come through. I was expecting much longer after the experiences here. Can't stop smiling 

I can't recommend my migration agents enough - not one of my references was taken up and I was never contacted through either stage. They do say they specialise in "decision-ready" applications.


----------



## Melb

troels said:


> Just got a call from my Agent - my 801 was granted today
> 
> My eligibility was Nov 2015 but I was a bit slack and applied on 18/12/15 so around 6 months to come through. I was expecting much longer after the experiences here. Can't stop smiling
> 
> I can't recommend my migration agents enough - not one of my references was taken up and I was never contacted through either stage. They do say they specialise in "decision-ready" applications.


congratulations...which country ar u both from.


----------



## troels

Melb said:


> congratulations...which country ar u both from.


I'm from the UK and she's an Aussie Citizen (originally Indonesian).


----------



## Melb

troels said:


> I'm from the UK and she's an Aussie Citizen (originally Indonesian).


any kids.?
paper or online..?
married or defecto..?

tks


----------



## troels

No kids together, defacto, I think the agent submitted a paper application.


----------



## Cory.

I just submitted my second stage application on 20/05/2016. Hopefully I won't have too long of a wait.


----------



## Mish

Cory. said:


> I just submitted my second stage application on 20/05/2016. Hopefully I won't have too long of a wait.


Both 100 and 801 are long waits for most at the moment. 100 seems to be around 8 months and 801 for majority is 9 to 15 months.


----------



## Cory.

Mish said:


> Both 100 and 801 are long waits for most at the moment. 100 seems to be around 8 months and 801 for majority is 9 to 15 months.


Thanks for the info. That looks like about what I have been seeing from the posts. Mine is the 801.
Also would anyone know if they would accept a police check I got in January for my employment or does it have to be more recent?


----------



## Eizzi

Cory. said:


> Thanks for the info. That looks like about what I have been seeing from the posts. Mine is the 801.
> Also would anyone know if they would accept a police check I got in January for my employment or does it have to be more recent?


I think most police checks for employment purposes are state ones and not from the AFP. It needs to be an AFP check for immi purposes. Unless you're an ACT resident or needed the check for Commonwealth Gov employment reasons, I think the one you have now is going to be a state one.

I'm happy to be wrong though - if it's AFP, it'll be fine that it was issued in Jan. Bear in mind that by the time your 801 gets looked at the police check might've expired and they may ask you to provide another.


----------



## Cory.

Eizzi said:


> I think most police checks for employment purposes are state ones and not from the AFP. It needs to be an AFP check for immi purposes. Unless you're an ACT resident or needed the check for Commonwealth Gov employment reasons, I think the one you have now is going to be a state one.
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong though - if it's AFP, it'll be fine that it was issued in Jan. Bear in mind that by the time your 801 gets looked at the police check might've expired and they may ask you to provide another.


It is from AFP because of where I work. It doesn't have an expiry date on it. Do you know how long until it expires?


----------



## Mish

Cory. said:


> It is from AFP because of where I work. It doesn't have an expiry date on it. Do you know how long until it expires?


It is needs to be issued within 12 months at the time DIBP make the decision.


----------



## CandyCrush

*Grant update*

309 application: 14th Oct 2013
309 grant date: 5th May 2014, AHC Delhi
------------------------------------------------
Visa subclass 100
Eligibility to apply: 14th Oct 2015
Initiated online application: 19th June 2015 (you can do it with your TRN or client ID provided with your 309 grant)
Submitted all necessary docs: 29th June 2015
Grant: 20th June 2016 (appx. 8 months from eligibility)

Docs submitted: All necessary forms required including AFP certificate, joint rental lease, no bank docs or private conversation information or even photos. We didn't even have a joint bank account or any other utility accounts together, but our relationship is 100% genuine. I don't suggest to complicate your application by submitting a lot of info, but use one or two with high value and also while describing your socio-economic relationship aspect keep it simple and do not throw your private information too much.

Immigration follow-up response: Just standard auto-generated only, no prior communication before grant

Country: High risk, South Asian region

Hope this helps!

All the best, CC


----------



## jessicam

Hi,

I submitted my 801 application online over the weekend.
I've attached some bills, lease, IDs, flight bookings and photos and my police check but no statutory declaration. I hope that is okay. I'll just wait if they ask for more documentation.


----------



## jessicam

PinayOZ said:


> Hi Mish
> I don't remember submitting a stat dec..
> Do we still need it with online application?
> I have read somewhere that if it is online only the sponsor needs to submit stat dec.
> I have printed that details but couldn't find it.
> It was sort of like a checklist ..
> thank you


Hi PinayOz,

I've applied online and did not attached a stat dec. 
I'll probably get stat decs and attach later.


----------



## Mish

jessicam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my 801 application online over the weekend.
> I've attached some bills, lease, IDs, flight bookings and photos and my police check but no statutory declaration. I hope that is okay. I'll just wait if they ask for more documentation.


They need the sponsors stat dec before it can be approved. Not supplying all the docs can slow things down.


----------



## msamy

I got my invite to apply today, two days before I was expecting it! Very excited to get this process finished   

(But also anticipating a lengthy wait!)


----------



## rheia

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that I got my 100 visa approved last Friday (24/06/16) after 8 months 2 days.

Eligibility date: 22/10/15
Submitted evidence through online system: 08/10/15
Original 309 application (paper in London): 22/10/13

Me: Austrian
Partner: Australian / British
No kids

Good luck to everybody still waiting - I hope your grant notifications come through soon!


----------



## Becky26

Congratulations rheia! Wish you a long happy life with your partner 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## chu

rheia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I got my 100 visa approved last Friday (24/06/16) after 8 months 2 days.
> 
> Eligibility date: 22/10/15
> Submitted evidence through online system: 08/10/15
> Original 309 application (paper in London): 22/10/13
> 
> Me: Austrian
> Partner: Australian / British
> No kids
> 
> Good luck to everybody still waiting - I hope your grant notifications come through soon!


Hi all,

I also got my grant on Friday - YAY!

I have a very similar timeline to Rheia's:

Applied for 309 in London on 17/10/2013
309 Visa granted: 14/06/2014
Eligibility for 100 application:17/10/2015
Applied for 100 on 14/12/2015 (was a bit slack!)
100 Visa granted: 24/06/2016

Me: Italian
Partner: Australian
No kids

Can't believe this is finally over!


----------



## jessicam

Mish said:


> They need the sponsors stat dec before it can be approved. Not supplying all the docs can slow things down.


Okay, thanks Mish. Will do that.


----------



## jessicam

chu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I also got my grant on Friday - YAY!
> 
> I have a very similar timeline to Rheia's:
> 
> Applied for 309 in London on 17/10/2013
> 309 Visa granted: 14/06/2014
> Eligibility for 100 application:17/10/2015
> Applied for 100 on 14/12/2015 (was a bit slack!)
> 100 Visa granted: 24/06/2016
> 
> Me: Italian
> Partner: Australian
> No kids
> 
> Can't believe this is finally over!


Congrats Chu!


----------



## sam88888

hi

does anyone know if there is any diffrerence between 801 and 100? are they 2 saparate visas and whats the difference ?

many thanks


----------



## JandE

sam88888 said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know if there is any diffrerence between 801 and 100? are they 2 saparate visas and whats the difference ?
> 
> many thanks


801 You must be in Australia when you apply. 
100 You must be outside Australia when you apply.

Presumably the same visa in effect.


----------



## sam88888

thanks for that 
I applied for stage 2 5 month ago from sydney and my aplication on immi account says
Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801)

application booklet was saying that average processing times were 6 to 8 month, it even said that " While the average processing time is less
than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of
factors."

from what I can see here people wait for 12 month or more so am I looking at the wrong thread or it really takes 12 month

sorry if I sound stupid, i dont really care how long it takes or if I ever get PR, as long as i'm with my partner and have work rights I'm happy. I just dont want to give them a reason to take my money again or ask me to apply for more visas as I'm sick of it


----------



## Hassali.abdi

sam88888 said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know if there is any diffrerence between 801 and 100? are they 2 saparate visas and whats the difference ?
> 
> many thanks


100 visa is the second stage partner permanent visa for those who applied patrner temporary vise SC 309 while they were oversees. After 309 is granted, they come to Australia. After two years from the initial visa application, they become eligible to apply for Permanent visa SC 100.

801 visa is vise versa. It is the second stage permanent visa for those who applied for visa Sc820 while in Australia. After 820 visa is granted, they become eligible to apply for the second stage permanent visa 801.the eligibility date is counted 2 years from the initial visa sc 820 application. Both visas 801/100 are patrner permanent visa.

Hope shed some light on the difference.


----------



## rahul85

Hi Everyone,
Hope you all having a nice weekend. Its that time of the year again.
I wanted to ask all seniors and others, if there is any spreadsheet for 100 waiting times or timelines, or if someone could please advise which months/year files are near processing now. 
I wish everyone the very best of luck and always believe in god. Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## Mish

Sorry there is no spreadsheet for 100's. The processing average is around 8.5 months for 100's from eligibility date based on what I have seen. They appear to be processing October eligibility dates at the moment.


----------



## rahul85

Thanks for the response Mish. That was helpful.


----------



## bibinm

rheia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I got my 100 visa approved last Friday (24/06/16) after 8 months 2 days.
> 
> Eligibility date: 22/10/15
> Submitted evidence through online system: 08/10/15
> Original 309 application (paper in London): 22/10/13
> 
> Me: Austrian
> Partner: Australian / British
> No kids
> 
> Good luck to everybody still waiting - I hope your grant notifications come through soon!


Hi ,

Can anyone help me to clarify that being in Sub class 309 is it possible to register for job seeking service with centrelink. Please not I am not asking about any payment assistance I just want to know if I am able to register for job seeking service. If yes can some guide me with the process.


----------



## Mish

Best to check with Centrelink. I would be more leaning towards no as the job search places receive government funding. But you never know until you try.

Let us know how you go as it will help others.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Nothing has changed you just need to supply as much as evidence as the 820 and from the grant of the 820. They are quoting people 12 to 15 months when they call but on my husband's eligibility email it says 6 to 8 momths. Time will tell.....


Hi Mish,

Just checking in again, we are gathering all our evidence now for the second stage. Just have a few questions as i have not been on the forum much since the 820 grant.

We can't provide as much evidence as the 820 due to the wait times it took for the 820 to be granted we are only eligible to provide 11 months worth. Do we need to upload all our ID documents again? how does the second stage work? We will be applying online just like the 820. I am aware of all the basics of the actual process. When it comes to things like our statements that we write about each other do we just pick up where we ended it on the 820 app? Also if you submitted Form 80 with the 820 are you required to submit it again with the 801?

I know there was a checklist for the 801 floating around somewhere however can't seem to find it in the hundreds or thousands of posts since the 820 was granted.

Thanks
Scotty


----------



## Mish

Hi Scotty

We only uploaded both our passports only.

You will fill in and application online like the 820 and attach the docs - there is one specific for the 801. The statements are since the grant of the 820. We didn't submit the form 80 again.

Just so you are aware they are quoting 12 to 15 months for the 801 from eligibility date.

The 801 is just like the 820 now with evidence being since the grant of the 820.


----------



## Simply

Mish said:


> The 801 is just like the 820 now with evidence being since the grant of the 820.


I am not going to have much additional evidence since my grant date of april to dec when my 2 years is from filing my 820 is up. Same lease, same bills, no planned holidays. Oh maybe some cards? lol


----------



## Mish

You will still have bank statements, joint bills wtc.


----------



## tcollaco

Hi Everyone,

I finally got my Stage 2 visa after a lil more than 8 months. Below are my timelines:
Sub class 309: 
Applied on 5 November 2013
Visa Granted 14 December 2013
Location: AHC Ottawa

Subclass 100:
Eligibility date: 5 November 2015
Applied on 21 November 2015
Visa Granted 14 July 2016

All the best to all those who are waiting for their visa.


----------



## EDT

tcollaco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Stage 2 visa after a lil more than 8 months. Below are my timelines:
> Sub class 309:
> Applied on 5 November 2013
> Visa Granted 14 December 2013
> Location: AHC Ottawa
> 
> Subclass 100:
> Eligibility date: 5 November 2015
> Applied on 21 November 2015
> Visa Granted 14 July 2016
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their visa.


Did your case officer communicate with you during the second stage of your visa or it was silent dead until grant


----------



## Hassali.abdi

tcollaco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Stage 2 visa after a lil more than 8 months. Below are my timelines:
> Sub class 309:
> Applied on 5 November 2013
> Visa Granted 14 December 2013
> Location: AHC Ottawa
> 
> Subclass 100:
> Eligibility date: 5 November 2015
> Applied on 21 November 2015
> Visa Granted 14 July 2016
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their visa.


Hi Tcollaco, Congratulations for you and your partner for the PR grant. No more wait for you, stay happy and and enjoy with your partner in Australia with no stress.

I have just joined the PR waiting group and starting counting the days. No one knows the future just we have to sit back and wait.


----------



## tcollaco

EDT said:


> Did your case officer communicate with you during the second stage of your visa or it was silent dead until grant


I wasn't contacted by the case officer. It was silent till the grant.


----------



## tcollaco

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Tcollaco, Congratulations for you and your partner for the PR grant. No more wait for you, stay happy and and enjoy with your partner in Australia with no stress.
> 
> I have just joined the PR waiting group and starting counting the days. No one knows the future just we have to sit back and wait.


Thanks hassali.abdi


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hello SC 100 group,

how many of us are waiting for SC 100?

It is good to know the number of forum members waiting for the said visa.

I am one of you and joined the waiting board less than two weeks ago. clock started for me. my eligibility date was 15 July 2016. very recently. But submitted my docs on 26th May 2016 by myself at Brisbane Immigration Office.


Lets see.


----------



## rrkulkarni1

Hello Everyone !! 

Need help in regards to my partner's 2nd stage visa. 

Case information : We applied for prospective marriage visa on 9th July 2014. We got married before prospective marriage granted 
and as per their rule , we notify immigration about our marriage.Immigration internally cancelled out PMV and granted partner visa (309), Now we are applying for 2nd stage visa(100). 

My question is has anybody come across similar case ? And will immigration consider our PMV date (9 July 2014) for stage 2 or will they consider partner visa (309) date which our CO applied internally. 

We got date of application on my partner's visa is the date our CO applied internally.


Please advise !!


----------



## Mish

It is usually the date that they changed it to the 309 but check the 309 grant letter for the lodgement date as that is what they will use for the 100.


----------



## qwakaw

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hello SC 100 group,
> how many of us are waiting for SC 100?
> It is good to know the number of forum members waiting for the said visa.


Hi All,

Lodged an online application for SC100 on 17/02/2016. It would be good to keep track of grant date so as to get a realistic average processing time. There is a partner visa tracker available online which gives an overview of various visa status.

Regards


----------



## qwakaw

Hi Mish,

Saw that the hint of tool/forum/tracker was edited out of post(my bad ).Do you know of australiaforum specific centralized database/tool to keep track of those who have lodged there visa(s) (Reason - as provided in the prev post). 

Regards


----------



## Mish

We have one for 801's but 100's we don't. Mainly because there are not alot and also because majority are around the same time which is 8.5 months.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Hi Scotty
> 
> We only uploaded both our passports only.
> 
> You will fill in and application online like the 820 and attach the docs - there is one specific for the 801. The statements are since the grant of the 820. We didn't submit the form 80 again.
> 
> Just so you are aware they are quoting 12 to 15 months for the 801 from eligibility date.
> 
> The 801 is just like the 820 now with evidence being since the grant of the 820.


Thanks Mish, regarding the online process, am I as the sponsor supposed to submit an application also just like the 820? My wife has started her application we submit in two weeks. I'm also presuming with regards to the wait times we hold off on the AFP check and apply for that say in six months time (Same as what we did for the 820) I'm so rusty with this stuff now, glad to see people are still willing to help.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Thanks Mish, regarding the online process, am I as the sponsor supposed to submit an application also just like the 820? My wife has started her application we submit in two weeks. I'm also presuming with regards to the wait times we hold off on the AFP check and apply for that say in six months time (Same as what we did for the 820) I'm so rusty with this stuff now, glad to see people are still willing to help.


Only the applicant submits for 820. Also you should submit the AFP with the application as if you don't it is considered an incomplete application and can delay things.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Only the applicant submits for 820. Also you should submit the AFP with the application as if you don't it is considered an incomplete application and can delay things.


Mish can you clarify the first part of your response? Do you mean that only the applicant submits for the 801? When we submitted for the 820 at the time back in 2014 both applicant AND sponsor had to make an online application within the immi account. Regarding the police clearance other applicants were asked to re submit an AFP check for those applications that went passed the 12 month mark. I have no problem getting the AFP now however due to wait times i would hate to be asked for it again due to it expiring as they only have a 12 month validity period.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Mish can you clarify the first part of your response? Do you mean that only the applicant submits for the 801? When we submitted for the 820 at the time back in 2014 both applicant AND sponsor had to make an online application within the immi account. Regarding the police clearance other applicants were asked to re submit an AFP check for those applications that went passed the 12 month mark. I have no problem getting the AFP now however due to wait times i would hate to be asked for it again due to it expiring as they only have a 12 month validity period.


No sponsor form unlike the 820.

The problem is if you don't supply the AFP and they look at it early then it is considered incomplete and the application gets put to the side. IF it does go over 12 months then you will need another AFP. It all depends if you want to delay the application or not.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> No sponsor form unlike the 820.
> 
> The problem is if you don't supply the AFP and they look at it early then it is considered incomplete and the application gets put to the side. IF it does go over 12 months then you will need another AFP. It all depends if you want to delay the application or not.


I see, catch 22. Makes sense though. I guess a lot of us are going to have to get two AFP's. Has there been any record of 801's been approved before the 12 month mark other than ones coming of of PMV etc.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> I see, catch 22. Makes sense though. I guess a lot of us are going to have to get two AFP's. Has there been any record of 801's been approved before the 12 month mark other than ones coming of of PMV etc.


Quite a few. Check out the spreadsheet. The link is on the first post on the 801 waiting thread.


----------



## Scotty P

Mish said:


> Quite a few. Check out the spreadsheet. The link is on the first post on the 801 waiting thread.


Thanks Mish, i will be able to add us as of the 1st of September


----------



## Scotty P

Hi Guys,

I need some advise on writing my sponsor statement for the 801. Do i follow the same categories as the 820? some of them will be irrelevant like how did you meet etc. Just wanting to know what else i can put in the statement, I'm just a bit confused as to what i can put in there. Is it as simple as stating what we have done / accomplished since the grant of the 820?


----------



## caryatita

Hi everyone. Got a question regarding ctc of passport. Do they expire? Sorry if it has been asked before, can't find in search bar too many came up. Thanks.


----------



## Mish

caryatita said:


> Hi everyone. Got a question regarding ctc of passport. Do they expire? Sorry if it has been asked before, can't find in search bar too many came up. Thanks.


To my knowledge they don't. If you apply online you don't need to worry you just colour scan the original.


----------



## belindap

Hi all,
thanks for the help.
My boyfriend recently came to Australia from Colombia and we have started to live together but only renting a room.
We are subletting. We pay the rent from a joint account but I am not sure how we will provide sufficient evidence to show that we were actually living together. Obviously compared to a lease in both our names it is not much evidence.
Do you think this will be a problem?
How would we provide good evidence and if unable to in this situation would be it be much better to rent an apartment?
Belinda


----------



## sam88888

hi everyone I have a question about online application

Application has 2 sections, one for applicant and one for sponsor, I've attached all documents to the applicants section and nothing to the sponsors, do we have to attach anything to the sponsors sections?


----------



## helloworld

sam88888 said:


> hi everyone I have a question about online application
> 
> Application has 2 sections, one for applicant and one for sponsor, I've attached all documents to the applicants section and nothing to the sponsors, do we have to attach anything to the sponsors sections?


For sponsors section, I attached her passport and ID, her Stat Dec of our relationship, proof of residency/citizenship.


----------



## manisha12

Has anyone received 100 who applied early march 2016? in this grop. My eligibility date was march 03 2016. Thanks


----------



## haagendazs222

Hi there,

I have applied my 820/802 application around December 2014.

I was wondering is it possible for me to get my 801 in the end of this year?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

haagendazs222 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have applied my 820/802 application around December 2014.
> 
> I was wondering is it possible for me to get my 801 in the end of this year?
> 
> Thanks!


No. DIBP have a backlog and is quoting 12 to 15 months from eligibility date. However, alot are processed in 8 to 12 months.


----------



## haagendazs222

Mish said:


> No. DIBP have a backlog and is quoting 12 to 15 months from eligibility date. However, alot are processed in 8 to 12 months.


Thanks for your reply Mish.

Oh no.. I have recently received a job offer... however, it requires PR to secure the job. It is really devastating...

Have you submitted your 801?


----------



## Pricha

Hi. Does anyone know how long the 2nd stage partner visa is taking? Eligible and Applied for PR online on 25/03/2016. My 1st stage (TR) was approved in 9 months.


----------



## Sam788

Hi

I got my 100 visa grant yesterday

Details are
29 nov 2015 eligibility 
No contact from department 
Straightaway got the grant
9 months and 2 days
Good luck everyone


----------



## Pricha

Is this the 2nd stage partner visa? I can never remember the numbers 100 820 etc. Was your visa 2nd stage PR?


----------



## Sam788

Yes it is 100 permanent partner visa


----------



## Pricha

Omg congrats. I have heard nothing at all so im hoping im the same as you. Im up to 2nd stage and currently 6 months waiting. Big congrats to you. Can i ask how did they tell you? 

Also can someone please help me. Im confused about my passport. It expires in 2018. My PR should come end of 2016. Do i need to fly back home to renew my passport or can i get an aussie passport? And if i renew my aussie thai passport how will they know im PR when i fly back home?


----------



## Sam788

Hi just want to highlight

I applied in october 2015 but i was eligible on 29 nov 2015 

I had no contact from department and it was for 2nd stage 100 subclass 

I got notified via email yesterday

Hope this help


----------



## Hassali.abdi

*Cogratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Sam788 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my 100 visa grant yesterday
> 
> Details are
> 29 nov 2015 eligibility
> No contact from department
> Straightaway got the grant
> 9 months and 2 days
> Good luck everyone


Sam,

Congratulations for the wonderful news you have shared with us. Forget the waiting stress as past and enjoy with your partner in Australia.

I am in the same boat as those still waiting for the SC 100 PR Visa. Not long , just 2 months after the Eligibility date. Will share the same news on these threads someday sooner or later.

Wish you the best and blessed life with your family.

Hassan


----------



## Misty1978

*801*

I am soon to lodge my 820 visa. Can anyone tell me how long it has taken for them to be granted this.. Thanks


----------



## Scotty P

Hey All,

Two days ago we finally submitted our 801 application  let the waiting begin. Does anyone know if you receive an acknowledgment letter like the 820? Reason i ask is we did not receive anything after submitting the 801.


----------



## Misty1978

I went to see a migration agent recently & was told after the 801 is submitted you will receive a letter stating acknowlement. Though I'm thinking that won't happen straight away.. Good luck.. Hope you do not have to wait too long


----------



## Misty1978

Hi Sam,

So your PR took a little over 8 months ?


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Two days ago we finally submitted our 801 application  let the waiting begin. Does anyone know if you receive an acknowledgment letter like the 820? Reason i ask is we did not receive anything after submitting the 801.


No you don't if you apply online. If you apply by post you may get one if you request one but you don't always get one.


----------



## Mish

Misty1978 said:


> I am soon to lodge my 820 visa. Can anyone tell me how long it has taken for them to be granted this.. Thanks


They are quoting 12 to 15 months, howver the average I have seen on this forum is around 9 to 10 months. Majority are done before 12 months with a few taking longer than 12 months.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> No you don't if you apply online. If you apply by post you may get one if you request one but you don't always get one.


Hi Mish,

same here i did not receive any acknowledgment email , just whenever i log in to my account i can see the following message:
This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required.!

Also do you know of any one who kept adding proofs after every 3 months like we used to do for the first stage ,or its not necessary?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

We arw going to keep adding and I know of others who have. Some have been asked for updated evidence so if you keep adding they don't need to add.


----------



## itsmaddie

manisha12 said:


> Has anyone received 100 who applied early march 2016? in this grop. My eligibility date was march 03 2016. Thanks


Hi Manisha,

My eligibility date was 3rd March 2016 as well. Still haven't heard from the department. Keep us posted about your outcome and I shall do the same .

Thanks 

M


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa 100*

Applied visa 100 in April still waiting to be granted


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Applied in June 2016. Eligibility was mid July. I dont expect any news soon unless there is a miracle.
Keep us in the loop about any development.


----------



## Div06

*student visa*

has anyone here or their partners cancelled their student visa once applied for partner visa, We are wanting to do the same but her school are still demanding payment, since we are already requesting cancellation does it make any difference if we dont pay the fees as tight on money from visa application, would it give her a bad credit report? as that is a worry


----------



## Pricha

Can someone update me. What month are they up to in 2nd stage 100 partner perm residency visa? 

I applied march 25, 2016. Eligibility date was also march 25. 

Any info eg are they currently processing jan 2016?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

The processing of your second stage visa applications starts from your eligibility date and in your case, it is 25 March as you put it. After this date, you are eligible to be granted visa SC 100 if you meet all the requirements set for the PR visa. But processing takes long nowadays.


----------



## Noel2912

Does anyone know if the 801 processing is done in terms of first come first served? Or do some cut in line? Thank you!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Noel2912 said:


> Does anyone know if the 801 processing is done in terms of first come first served? Or do some cut in line? Thank you!


Hi Noel,
Please follow the link below to see more information about Visa Sc 801. That thread is exclusively for 801 and most of information regarding 801 are discussed.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...er-permanent-visa-801-visa-waiting-group.html


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear Freineds ,

Just a tip-off about what is happening now in Brisbane Permanent Partner visa 100 processing Center. As I have submitted my documents without receiving the invitation from DIBP, I decided to drop an email to DIBP so as to know if my documents are in the right hands and if the processing started. I sent the email yesterday. Today, I received an email from DIBP. The content I want you to see is as follows:

[/:Sensitive

Dear Applicant



Please note: We will not provide a status update if your application is within the service standard.



The current Permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) processing time is 10 months from date of eligibility.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection Brisbane is pleased to confirm the receipt of the required documents you have submitted in support of your partner visa application on xx/05/2016.

No case officer has been allocated the Department is currently processing Applications lodged offshore in November 2013 and prior to this date for those applicants where no Australian contact details had been provided[/:

NB: my main point is the lot of cases under process now are those applied prior to November 2013. Also note worthy is the processing times they are quoting as 10 months from the eligibility date.

I have no worry as long as they confirmed the receipt of the documents. 

Good luck to everybody


----------



## JasmineM

itsmaddie said:


> Hi Manisha,
> 
> My eligibility date was 3rd March 2016 as well. Still haven't heard from the department. Keep us posted about your outcome and I shall do the same .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M


hey maddie,

my husband also applied March 15th, assuming you haven't heard anything? We are wishing for a fast process as we're having to settle on a contract of sale in Dec. (home loan) It's so hard to sit and be patient right now.


----------



## Keano1982

Hi there

Some advice if I may

I am currently resident in Australia on a Partner Visa Provisional Subclass 309. When we applied in October 2014 we were in a defacto relationship but have since got married.

I have just received correspondence from my migration agent that I can submit our application for 2nd Stage Permanent Partner Visa. The cost of submitting this through the agent is AUS$800.00

What is the process like for submitting this? We are thinking about doing it ourselves in order to save some money.

Any help/advice much appreciated.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Pricha

Hey Everyone. 

What month are they processing now? We applied the same day we were eligible being March 25th. 

I read something saying they were currently processing november applicants.

That would mean we are 4 months away approx from march being finalised. 

Anyone else have more current info?

Thanks


----------



## dejainc

Does the department still get in touch 2 months before the eligible application date with a list of documents to provide?

Our 309 was in paper form and can't be linked to our online account. Says in the grant that our original lodgement date was 03/12/2014 so we should be expecting an email any day now.

But in the event that it doesn't arrive in the next few days/weeks, what are the steps to take?


----------



## y-axisoverseas

Generally, it will take 6-8 months of processing and most of the time they aim to process on time.
The only way to process your application more quickly is by providing all the required documentation on time and fully completed.

1.	Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) 
(you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will receive the police clearance certificate within 10 working days. 

2. Copies of documents that may have changed since eg. Marriage certificate, passport etc.

3. Statutory declarations by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)

4. Form 80 character assessment form (DIAC will send you this form).

5. If you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate

6. 2 statutory declarations from friends and family to prove your relationship is genuine

7. All proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. Lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.

8. All documents have to be signed and certified in front of a justice of peace

you send in all these documents and you wait for a case officer to call you.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> No you don't if you apply online. If you apply by post you may get one if you request one but you don't always get one.


hi Mish,
hope ur doing great,
i was just wondering if i should submit form 80? as i saw some people here in the forum talking about it !

please note that i applied on line and did not receive any acknowledgment email or nothing to confirm that they received my application

thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

Form 80 is only required if you have not previously submitted it.

When applying online you will not receive an acknowledgement.


----------



## Valentine1981

Pricha said:


> Hey Everyone.
> 
> What month are they processing now? We applied the same day we were eligible being March 25th.
> 
> I read something saying they were currently processing november applicants.
> 
> That would mean we are 4 months away approx from march being finalised.
> 
> Anyone else have more current info?
> 
> Thanks


I'm a December applicant and still waiting


----------



## snappy

y-axisoverseas said:


> Generally, it will take 6-8 months of processing and most of the time they aim to process on time.
> The only way to process your application more quickly is by providing all the required documentation on time and fully completed.
> 
> 1.	Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
> (you can get this form from the AFP website) fill it out and send with it a cheque of $48 and you will receive the police clearance certificate within 10 working days.
> 
> 2. Copies of documents that may have changed since eg. Marriage certificate, passport etc.
> 
> 3. Statutory declarations by you and your partner proving your relationship is genuine, (DIAC will send you these forms)
> 
> 4. Form 80 character assessment form (DIAC will send you this form).
> 
> 5. If you have had any kids since then you will need to add their details and copies of their birth certificate
> 
> 6. 2 statutory declarations from friends and family to prove your relationship is genuine
> 
> 7. All proof that you and your partner live together in the same house eg. Lease agreements with both your names on it or joint bank accounts.
> 
> 8. All documents have to be signed and certified in front of a justice of peace
> 
> you send in all these documents and you wait for a case officer to call you.


Hi y-axisoverseas &#128512;
Please,could you explane to me what form 80 intails and who needs to fill this form?We are not aware of a form 80.Thanks&#128512;


----------



## Mish

snappy said:


> Hi y-axisoverseas &#128512;
> Please,could you explane to me what form 80 intails and who needs to fill this form?We are not aware of a form 80.Thanks&#128512;


It is for security checks. It should have been submitted at TR stage therefore no need to submit it again. If you haven't supplied it in the past you should submit it.

You would remember if you have done the form before because it takes forever to fill out.


----------



## snappy

Thanks Mish for your answer but we haven't been asked for this for in our Permanent visa application.Does this form 80 only to apply to mail applicant?Thanks&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Skybluebrewer

snappy said:


> Thanks Mish for your answer but we haven't been asked for this for in our Permanent visa application.Does this form 80 only to apply to mail applicant?Thanks��


I have not been asked for a F80 either and I've had both the 300 and 820 granted. Maybe it's because I'm from a low risk country? I did print and fill it out so that I have it ready in case they ask, but they never did. Maybe they will when my 801 comes due in a couple years.


----------



## Mish

Skybluebrewer said:


> I have not been asked for a F80 either and I've had both the 300 and 820 granted. Maybe it's because I'm from a low risk country? I did print and fill it out so that I have it ready in case they ask, but they never did. Maybe they will when my 801 comes due in a couple years.


Maybe they will ask for it at 801. I saw someone maybe a few months ago asked for form 80 at 801 stage. IMO I would submit it so you don't delay it - the processing times are already along enough.


----------



## Mish

snappy said:


> Thanks Mish for your answer but we haven't been asked for this for in our Permanent visa application.Does this form 80 only to apply to mail applicant?Thanks��


No applies to both males ans females.

It depenss if you want to wait and see if they or not. If they request it then it will delay the application some.


----------



## snappy

Thanks Mish for your answer &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56397;will see how it goes.


----------



## snappy

Please could somebody help me that we have noticed of questions 5,6,7 and 8
and the space provided we haven't enough room to put our story in.
Are we able to make the space provided a little bigger, or are we restricted to the format on the application form ?Thanks


----------



## snappy

I have forgotten to say that we will apply by paper.


----------



## Mish

snappy said:


> Please could somebody help me that we have noticed of questions 5,6,7 and 8
> and the space provided we haven't enough room to put our story in.
> Are we able to make the space provided a little bigger, or are we restricted to the format on the application form ?Thanks


If you are talking the paper partner stat decs then you can converted them to word and type information there. It is better to be concise instead of writing a long essay.


----------



## Arabella

I've just printed out Form 80, having previously not bothered.

Don't they ask for a lot of this information in the main visa application anyway? In part C Identity Documents, is this other than your passport? I have a "Foreigners Identification Number" (Numero de Identificacion Extranjero) from Spain. Do I need to include this?


----------



## Mish

Yes it is other than passports as previous passports is listed in a different question.

Yes you need to include your national ID from Spain.


----------



## snappy

Mish said:


> If you are talking the paper partner stat decs then you can converted them to word and type information there. It is better to be concise instead of writing a long essay.


Thank Mish for your help so muchYou're absolutely right when you say that everything should be concise.You are helped me a lot .I have another question that some of our witnesses put JP signature on Form 888 and on copy of the passport too but other witnesses put JP signature only on passport .Please, could you tell me what is right in this case?Thanks


----------



## Mish

It depends who witnessed the forms as chemists etc can witness them so they don't need a JP to witness them.


----------



## snappy

Thanks Mish for your help&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Guys, any idea about what are the current processing dates for subclass 100 applications?


----------



## Mish

Around 10 to 11 months from what I have seen on this forum.


----------



## mlaririt

Hey guys,

I believe this question has been asked before, but I want to hear from you guys if anyone has had to do a *Second Health check for the Second Stage of the visa?*(subclass 100/801).

A little background on myself and my partner's situation:

My partner and I are in a same-sex de facto relationship and I am HIV positive. My partner is the visa applicant. He is currently on the temporary visa subclass 309.

Unfortunately my partner had contracted the disease very recently and we are afraid that when it comes to applying for the subclass 100 visa, they will ask for a second health check. Has any of you been asked for this second health check?

- M


----------



## dejainc

For those who have recently completed the application for the 100 visa oniline. Did the sponsor have to complete a stat dec about the relationship?


----------



## Mish

dejainc said:


> For those who have recently completed the application for the 100 visa oniline. Did the sponsor have to complete a stat dec about the relationship?


We did the 801 online and submitted a stat dec from me (the sponsor). I have seen people asked to provide one if they don't.

I think it has something to do with if the sponsor doesn't complete one they would consider the relationship has broken down.


----------



## panda

mlaririt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I believe this question has been asked before, but I want to hear from you guys if anyone has had to do a *Second Health check for the Second Stage of the visa?*(subclass 100/801).
> 
> A little background on myself and my partner's situation:
> 
> My partner and I are in a same-sex de facto relationship and I am HIV positive. My partner is the visa applicant. He is currently on the temporary visa subclass 309.
> 
> Unfortunately my partner had contracted the disease very recently and we are afraid that when it comes to applying for the subclass 100 visa, they will ask for a second health check. Has any of you been asked for this second health check?
> 
> - M


They will definitely ask for second health check


----------



## dejainc

Mish said:


> We did the 801 online and submitted a stat dec from me (the sponsor). I have seen people asked to provide one if they don't.
> 
> I think it has something to do with if the sponsor doesn't complete one they would consider the relationship has broken down.


Yea that actually makes sense. I should write one up before we submit it.

With the 888 forms, it says 2 people but it is really sufficient? I've listed 4 people down (got 2 back so far).

And is it safe to apply for the AFP certs now/on the day we submit the 100?

Edit: Had a look at the DIBP stat dec, what date should i put in for "spousal relationship commenced"? When we got legally married?


----------



## Mish

dejainc said:


> Yea that actually makes sense. I should write one up before we submit it.
> 
> With the 888 forms, it says 2 people but it is really sufficient? I've listed 4 people down (got 2 back so far).
> 
> And is it safe to apply for the AFP certs now/on the day we submit the 100?
> 
> Edit: Had a look at the DIBP stat dec, what date should i put in for "spousal relationship commenced"? When we got legally married?


Alot of people supply only 2 and don't have any issues. Don't forget that the 888's are only a very small part of all of the evidence that is provided.

It is advised to supply all the documents when you apply otherwise it is considered an incomplete application and there may be delays.

I think I put the date we got married - I really can't remember I will have to have a look.

Edit: I put the year we committed our relationship. I don't think it matters what you put as the main concern is that the relationship is genuine and ongoing.


----------



## Gerda

Hello, 
I am applying for my 2nd stage partner visa as well and I have few questions. Maybe someone already asked it before but there is around 300pages so it is hard form me to find the answers.. I am applying online.

My questions are:

1. In the application there is a question about my Employment history. I was working as a nanny for a whole time. Do I have to state that in my application? I do not have any legal documents to prove that. So should I mark that I am unemployed? 

2. . “Correspondence addressed to both the applicant and their partner at the same address.” We don’t have latters, which would be addressed for both of us, but we do have letters for me and my husband separately but to the same address, does it still counts?

3. Do we need to certify in some way all receipts/travel tickets/zoo tickets/movie tickets etc? Or only scanning and uploading it to the application is fully enough? 

4. Copy: a)“The assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship”; b) “statutory declarations made by the couple's parents, family members relatives and other friends”;
How these two are different? Should there be a free form letter for a first statement, which would be just simply signed by sender? And stationary declarations for the second statement? Whats the difference??? 

5. “Information outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed.” How can we prove that? Do I need to write a statement or something?

If anyone could give me some advice with this, I would really appreciate that..


----------



## mikechan

My partner applied for 820 (onshore) and got granted around half year ago (applied in November 2014) . About to do the 2nd stage processing and would like to ask a few questions and hope you can assist as there are some questions that are asked in the immi account. Have answered most of them except for the following questions

1) *Countries visited

Has this applicant or other migrating dependent family members visited any country since the grant of the temporary visa?*

My wife got granted on 20 June 2016 for Notification of grant of a Partner Partner (subclass 820) visa. So are they asking if she went to other countries from 20 June 2016 till now? Or from when she applied the 820 (which was back in November 2014)?

2) 
*
(i) Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.

(ii) Give details of the nature of the household.

(iii) Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.

(iv) Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.

(v) Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.*

From (i) to (iv), the questions asked were the same as the one we applied for 820. So do we actually copy and paste the answers previously and put it down? Or are they actually asking FROM 20 June 2016

For (v), if asking what further developement FROM 20 June 2016, then I have no problem answering it but not sure if i need ot repeat it again from (i) to (iv)?

3) *Supporting witnesses
Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
*

Again, I have answered and used this for my mother & father in law in my previous 888 form during when applying Partner Visa 820. Can we actually, copy and paste the words the same since the situation is actually the same i.e. how they met my wife, she is still living with my in laws? etc

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Gerda said:


> Hello,
> I am applying for my 2nd stage partner visa as well and I have few questions. Maybe someone already asked it before but there is around 300pages so it is hard form me to find the answers.. I am applying online.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. In the application there is a question about my Employment history. I was working as a nanny for a whole time. Do I have to state that in my application? I do not have any legal documents to prove that. So should I mark that I am unemployed?
> 
> 2. . "Correspondence addressed to both the applicant and their partner at the same address." We don't have latters, which would be addressed for both of us, but we do have letters for me and my husband separately but to the same address, does it still counts?
> 
> 3. Do we need to certify in some way all receipts/travel tickets/zoo tickets/movie tickets etc? Or only scanning and uploading it to the application is fully enough?
> 
> 4. Copy: a)"The assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship"; b) "statutory declarations made by the couple's parents, family members relatives and other friends";
> How these two are different? Should there be a free form letter for a first statement, which would be just simply signed by sender? And stationary declarations for the second statement? Whats the difference???
> 
> 5. "Information outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed." How can we prove that? Do I need to write a statement or something?
> 
> If anyone could give me some advice with this, I would really appreciate that..


1/ Yes you need to state your employment.

2/ Yes you can use individual letters

3/ colour scan is fine

4/ you need minimum 2 x 888's from Australian citizens or permanent residents

5/ you write about that in the application where it asks that question


----------



## Mish

mikechan said:


> My partner applied for 820 (onshore) and got granted around half year ago (applied in November 2014) . About to do the 2nd stage processing and would like to ask a few questions and hope you can assist as there are some questions that are asked in the immi account. Have answered most of them except for the following questions
> 
> 1) *Countries visited
> 
> Has this applicant or other migrating dependent family members visited any country since the grant of the temporary visa?*
> 
> My wife got granted on 20 June 2016 for Notification of grant of a Partner Partner (subclass 820) visa. So are they asking if she went to other countries from 20 June 2016 till now? Or from when she applied the 820 (which was back in November 2014)?
> 
> 2)
> *
> (i) Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
> 
> (ii) Give details of the nature of the household.
> 
> (iii) Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
> 
> (iv) Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
> 
> (v) Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.*
> 
> From (i) to (iv), the questions asked were the same as the one we applied for 820. So do we actually copy and paste the answers previously and put it down? Or are they actually asking FROM 20 June 2016
> 
> For (v), if asking what further developement FROM 20 June 2016, then I have no problem answering it but not sure if i need ot repeat it again from (i) to (iv)?
> 
> 3) *Supporting witnesses
> Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
> *
> 
> Again, I have answered and used this for my mother & father in law in my previous 888 form during when applying Partner Visa 820. Can we actually, copy and paste the words the same since the situation is actually the same i.e. how they met my wife, she is still living with my in laws? etc
> 
> Thanks


1/ travel since the grant of the 820

2/ everything is since the grant of the 820

3/ no you cannot copy and paste it they need to write new statements. There will be things that have changed since the original 888's were done.


----------



## mikechan

Mish said:


> 1/ travel since the grant of the 820
> 
> 2/ everything is since the grant of the 820
> 
> 3/ no you cannot copy and paste it they need to write new statements. There will be things that have changed since the original 888's were done.


Thanks for the answer

Just 3 more things

1) Do we need to write a Stat declaration from me and my partner?

It doesn't state it on the immi account that we need to do it but somewhere in the check list, I saw we need to do it for 801

Is it necessary or not?

2) The question for *(v) Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.
*
How do they mean by that? It seems like the questions are very similar to (i) to (iv), no?

3) I know it can take more than a year to get approved, so would it be recommended to upload more evidence in the immi account? (e.g. travel, baby, or new property purchase etc) as time goes along


----------



## Pricha

I applied 2nd stage partner visa 25th March 2016. Now almost 9 months later still no contact. I go online and all it says is "this application has been received but not yet assigned for processing"

Is anyone a march applicant still waiting?? 

1st stage - applied 25 march 2014
Approved 20th December 2014
Migrated to Australia (TR) 23rd December 2014
Applied for 2nd stage 25 march 2016
Still waiting.

Why is the 2nd stage taking so long. We sent them 40 + pages of evidence. Plus all the stat decs and still no contact. The 1st Stage took less then 9 months. Now this 2nd stage is taking longer.

Also why is everyone still asking should i send this in should i write this etc. Just send it. Just send everything you have. Why would u only send 50% of your evidence?? Be smarter people. If its genuine why would you even need to ask what to write or send?


----------



## Mish

mikechan said:


> Thanks for the answer
> 
> Just 3 more things
> 
> 1) Do we need to write a Stat declaration from me and my partner?
> 
> It doesn't state it on the immi account that we need to do it but somewhere in the check list, I saw we need to do it for 801
> 
> Is it necessary or not?
> 
> 2) The question for *(v) Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.
> *
> How do they mean by that? It seems like the questions are very similar to (i) to (iv), no?
> 
> 3) I know it can take more than a year to get approved, so would it be recommended to upload more evidence in the immi account? (e.g. travel, baby, or new property purchase etc) as time goes along


1/ the applicant fills in the 5 bixes and that is their stat dec. The sponsor fills in the sponsor stat dec http://www.border.gov.au/Visasuppor.../stat_dec_sponsor.pdf#search=Sponsor stat dec

2/ I found question 4 and 5 very similar. It is just about what has changed or developed ie went on holidays, had a baby, bought a house etf.

3/ it is up to you. Some people don't upload anything more after the original submission and others upload updated evidence every 3 months or so.


----------



## Mish

Pricha said:


> I applied 2nd stage partner visa 25th March 2016. Now almost 9 months later still no contact. I go online and all it says is "this application has been received but not yet assigned for processing"
> 
> Is anyone a march applicant still waiting??
> 
> 1st stage - applied 25 march 2014
> Approved 20th December 2014
> Migrated to Australia (TR) 23rd December 2014
> Applied for 2nd stage 25 march 2016
> Still waiting.
> 
> Why is the 2nd stage taking so long. We sent them 40 + pages of evidence. Plus all the stat decs and still no contact. The 1st Stage took less then 9 months. Now this 2nd stage is taking longer.


I believe 100's are taking around 10 to 11 months from eligibility date. Someone mentioned recently they were on January applications so hopefully soon.

They are more thorough with the PR stage now and along with that and staff stortages processing times are now alot longer.


----------



## mikechan

Thanks Mish

My wife actually submitted the forms online a couple of days ago and then she know she need to upload some documents, however, there's a few things we are puzzled

Please refer to the screenshot link below marked in RED & BLUE box for your reference










1) Change of name evidence - I already submitted it last time for Stage 1, do I need to do it again providing the same info?

2) AFP character - We also submitted last time. My wife lived in Australia for 2 years already and I know you need to submit it if you live mroe than 12 months. Does this mean she need to submit from the day of visa approval i.e. June 2016 which in this case I only lived 6 months?? Or its better when CO ask me request it?

3) Form 80 - Again, she submitted it last time for stage 1, so does she submit again?? Or she just leave it out since this repeated?

4) Marriage of evidence - As above

5) The blue box where it says Statutory Declaration - I assume this is the part where fill it out myself as the sponsor?

Your help is appreciated once again

Thanks


----------



## Mish

The sponsor needs to attach the stat dec to show the relationship is still genuine.

You will need a new AFP. You could wait for them to ask but an incomplete application may delay the visa processing. It is always best to supply it upfront.

Form 80 you only need if not provided previously.


----------



## mikechan

Thanks Mish

What about the other few in the box such as Marriage Of evidence, photographs/marriage certifiicate, change of name evidence, Photograph etc. Because those were all provided previously in Stage 1

Should I upload the exact same document previously for Stage 1? Or should I put a little note saying "The document has been uploaded in Stage 1, please refer to the file ".............") or completely leave them out since it is irrelvant for stage 2??


----------



## Mish

You only need to provide whatever is relevant to your application. They only need docs in relation to stage 2. The only exception is the passport which you upload again.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> You only need to provide whatever is relevant to your application. They only need docs in relation to stage 2. The only exception is the passport which you upload again.


Hi Mish,

its almost 7 Months now and i havent heard anything from the Immi yet!
do you think i should keep adding proofs as im still waiting( as we used to do in the 309) or should i just wait and no need to keep uploading new stuff?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> its almost 7 Months now and i havent heard anything from the Immi yet!
> do you think i should keep adding proofs as im still waiting( as we used to do in the 309) or should i just wait and no need to keep uploading new stuff?
> 
> Thanks


Unlike the 309 stage you won't hear unless they need something or a decision has been made. From what I have seen it is about 10 to 11 months from eligibility date for the 100 visa.

You can upload new evidence if you want that is totally up to you. It does show that you are being proactive and interested.


----------



## JasmineM

Hi forum members,

Happy New Year! I am pleased to announce my husband's PR (801) was approved as of this afternoon.

We were eligible and lodged on March 15th 2016. 10 months total.

I wish everybody a speedy processing! Thank you to the forum for advice, stories and creating a place to share.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Guys, 

I've applied 11 months ago for my second stage application, haven't heard anything about it. Is there any way to check the status?


----------



## Mish

tara.jatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've applied 11 months ago for my second stage application, haven't heard anything about it. Is there any way to check the status?


Sorry there is no way to check the status unless you call them but you will most likely get a standard response of processing.

Just be aware processing times are based on eligibility date not the date you submitted (applied) for your PR.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Mish, Thanks for the reply. I was eligible almost 1.5 years ago,It took me few months to get the police clearance, hence the delay in submitting application. Found out that i could have submitted application without police clearance too. Well, hindsight is always 20/20.

I scanned few recent pages here and people reporting to get their 2nd stage who were eligible in Jan, Feb, 2016. I was eligible many months before this time frame. With this info,should I be worried?



Mish said:


> Sorry there is no way to check the status unless you call them but you will most likely get a standard response of processing.
> 
> Just be aware processing times are based on eligibility date not the date you submitted (applied) for your PR.


----------



## Mish

Nothing to be worried about they are just backlogged. The 801's are now taking over 12 months (they quote 12 to 18 months now) so maybe 100's are heading for longer processing times too.

If they need further information or evidence they will contact you.


----------



## faith555

in the immi website they'r saying that it might take up to 10 Months for low risk countries and 12 Months for high risk


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> in the immi website they'r saying that it might take up to 10 Months for low risk countries and 12 Months for high risk


Still better than 801's where it is now quoted at 12 to 18 months.
.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Still better than 801's where it is now quoted at 12 to 18 months.
> .


do you think going over seas during the waiting period might effect the time frame? or will they ask for a police clearance again!


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> do you think going over seas during the waiting period might effect the time frame? or will they ask for a police clearance again!


No it won't affect the waiting period as the PR can be granted anywhere in the world.

The AFP is only requested again if it is more than 12 months old at time of grant. Overseas police clearance is only required if the time overseas means you have been in that country more than 12 months since the grant of the TR.


----------



## Tommyja

*Processing time updated?*

I just had a look at the DIBP website this morning and found the 801 processing times have been updated last Friday.
Both 820 and 801 processing times were 12 to 18 months. That means
we need to wait for PR granted for 12 to 18 months since the eligibility date?
My friends got the PR at the end of last year for 8 to 10 months after the eligibility date. OMG! 
Big sigh........


----------



## Alice88

*801 eligibility and evidence while overseas*

Hello guys, 
i know this questions have probably been asked a million times but I really need some serious clarifications:

Applied for 820/801 on 10/08/2015.
Granted 820 on 5/09/2016

1)Am i eligible for 801 on 10/8 or when 820 was granted?

2)If Diac contacts me,say, 2-3weeks before my eligible date asking to upload evidence, will my processing time start from there?

3) My partner and I will be backpacking Central America for about 6 months starting the 11th of February 2017. Will it be possible for me to certify copies/documents while overseas in order to prepare evidence for 801?

4) My partner and I have been house/pet sitting since 820's grant date (in order to save up for our trip). Would evidence of pet sitting make up for lease/domestic evidence?

5) As consequence of house sitting our joint bank account hasn't been used. Would this be a problem?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Mish

Hi Alice

1/ You are eligible on 10/08/2017

2/ No, DIBP have stated that the processing time is based on eligibility date

3/ If you apply online you can colour scan the documents so no certifying is required

4/ I don't know, but I don't see why not

5/ You will need to provide other evidence for financial aspects for your expenses. I would only provide the joint account if there are be action on the account ie. Deposits and/or withdrawals


----------



## Alice88

Tommyja said:


> I just had a look at the DIBP website this morning and found the 801 processing times have been updated last Friday.
> Both 820 and 801 processing times were 12 to 18 months. That means
> we need to wait for PR granted for 12 to 18 months since the eligibility date?
> My friends got the PR at the end of last year for 8 to 10 months after the eligibility date. OMG!
> Big sigh........





Mish said:


> Hi Alice
> 
> 1/ You are eligible on 10/08/2017
> 
> 2/ No, DIBP have stated that the processing time is based on eligibility date
> 
> 3/ If you apply online you can colour scan the documents so no certifying is required
> 
> 4/ I don't know, but I don't see why not
> 
> 5/ You will need to provide other evidence for financial aspects for your expenses. I would only provide the joint account if there are be action on the account ie. Deposits and/or withdrawals


Hello Mish,
thanks for your reply.
so in case i need my documents/form signed by a justice of a peace can i do that while overseas?


----------



## Alice88

And i forgot to ask If i upload evidence after a month from my eligible date will my processing time of 12 months will be slower? thanks heaps


----------



## Mish

It is hard to get documents certified overseas. Would be best to do it before you leave and leave them with someone. However I haven't seen them request original documents for 801.

Technically if you submit your documents after eligibility date you wait less time. I saw someone submit theirs about 1 year late and from memory their 801 was approved in like 3 weeks.


----------



## Alice88

Mish said:


> It is hard to get documents certified overseas. Would be best to do it before you leave and leave them with someone. However I haven't seen them request original documents for 801.
> 
> Technically if you submit your documents after eligibility date you wait less time. I saw someone submit theirs about 1 year late and from memory their 801 was approved in like 3 weeks.


thought so. i might just start to write stat dec forms,form 80 and request police clearances. i
its so non sense how diac operates at times.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mish

The AFP wait until close to applying. If you get one too soon it will expire. It may expire anyway but atleast you can hope you get it within 12 months (we all like to dream).


----------



## Alice88

Mish said:


> The AFP wait until close to applying. If you get one too soon it will expire. It may expire anyway but atleast you can hope you get it within 12 months (we all like to dream).


yep.will wait. it can be done while overseas anyway. thanks


----------



## itsmaddie

Hi guys,

Has anyone received their 100 visa recently ? And what was your eligibility date?

Thanks.


----------



## mafruhath

Hi,

I was just wondering, did you wife get the 801 visa yet? And how long did it take after you applied? I applied in July 2016, and I just wanted to get an idea of the actual processing time! Thanks.


----------



## mafruhath

Hi,

I was just wondering, did you wife get the 801 visa yet? And how long did it take after you applied? I applied in July 2016, and I just wanted to get an idea of the actual processing time! Thanks.



okjeff said:


> I am in the process of uploading scanned supporting documents for my wife's 801 second stage application.
> 
> In the uploading window, I cannot seem to find the correct document types for some of the documents (in bold) --
> 
> For example:
> Police Check = Character, Evidence of Australian Federal Police Clearance
> Sponsors passport = Australian Citizenship of partner, evidence of passport
> *Applicants passport = Citizenship - not australian, evidance of passport OR Photograph - Passport?*
> *Statutory Declaration (Sponsor) = Can't find any suitable type*
> *Joint account bank statements?*
> *And supporting document of property purchased together?*
> 
> Also, the uploader is not allowing me to upload more than 1 page for an evident, yet it says One or more files can be attached to satisfy an evidence type. Once a file has been selected, click Add attachment. Repeat this process for multiple files. Once all files have been added, click Confirm.
> 
> So I'm not sure if I should click Confirm if I haven't done uploading everything yet.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! Would really help to get this submitted ASAP.
> 
> Thank yoU!


----------



## Mish

mafruhath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering, did you wife get the 801 visa yet? And how long did it take after you applied? I applied in July 2016, and I just wanted to get an idea of the actual processing time! Thanks.


For 801's they are quoting 12 to 18 months. There are people waiting over 12 months already some are over 15 months.

Sit back and enjoy the wait.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> For 801's they are quoting 12 to 18 months. There are people waiting over 12 months already some are over 15 months.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the wait.


Hi Everyone,

i called the immi today to check on my application, they said that they can not provide any update , but the processing time for the second stage of 309 changed and it takes up to 15 Months


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i called the immi today to check on my application, they said that they can not provide any update , but the processing time for the second stage of 309 changed and it takes up to 15 Months


oh wow!! They changed the 801 recently to 12 to 18 months.


----------



## EDT

faith555 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i called the immi today to check on my application, they said that they can not provide any update , but the processing time for the second stage of 309 changed and it takes up to 15 Months


That's BS. Immigration is just dragging people's application


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> oh wow!! They changed the 801 recently to 12 to 18 months.


Hi Mish,

Im planning to go overseas , for a Month , and as im almost hitting 10 Months of waiting , i was wondering , if i have to be in Australia when the immi are giving me the results?
If no , what will happen if the results are negative , will i still get the chance to come back here and get my stuff ready or i wont be able to come in

I know , and hope that everything will be fine , but im just confused and trying to be ready for anything

Thanks


----------



## Mish

They can make a decision when you are anywhere in the world. You will need to post in Ask Mark to ask him what happens if rejected when overseas as I am not sure what happens.

If you have supplied good solid evidence you have nothing to worry about. Is your husband h going with you?


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> They can make a decision when you are anywhere in the world. You will need to post in Ask Mark to ask him what happens if rejected when overseas as I am not sure what happens.
> 
> If you have supplied good solid evidence you have nothing to worry about. Is your husband h going with you?


yes both of us are going to visit my parents , and yes we uploaded all the proofs that we have , we recently purchased a house , and i added that to my account , but you never know with alll the stuff that i see and hear , i feel always stressed


----------



## Aussie83

Its not surprising the waiting time has blown out, just on 2 years since the first big increase so the extra influx of applications is hitting


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> yes both of us are going to visit my parents , and yes we uploaded all the proofs that we have , we recently purchased a house , and i added that to my account , but you never know with alll the stuff that i see and hear , i feel always stressed


Don't worry if you have the evidence it is just a matter of waiting for the grant. Just take photos while you are away for both you with friends and family and uoload that too.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Don't worry if you have the evidence it is just a matter of waiting for the grant. Just take photos while you are away for both you with friends and family and uoload that too.


Well after i called and the guy 15 Months , i thought its better to send and email , and below the immi reply 

As outlined in the Department's website, we aim to process 75% of the Partner visa (subclass 100) applications within the global service standard of 10-12 months from the eligibility date (which is two years from the lodgement date). However the time it takes to process will vary depending on a range of factors, including when you lodged your second stage documents.

Currently, the permanent partner section is experiencing extremely high lodgement rates and we are allocating most cases within 11 months, using a combination of your eligibility date and the date you submitted your second stage documents.

This means that:

· If you submitted your second stage documents after your eligibility date your application will likely be allocated within 11 months from the date we received your second stage documents.

· If you submitted your second stage documents prior to your eligibility date this will not result in your case be allocated more quickly.

While we are unable to provide a definitive timeframe for processing, please be assured that your application will be processed as soon as possible.


----------



## Redson

My wife received her 100 grant yesterday,the required documents (not even any photos included) were sent by paper and received by the dept. on Jan 19th. That's a wait of less than 10 working days for PR.I'm still shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Congratulations for the grant of your wife's visa 100. It is wonderful luck to get this visa granted in 10 days. Others are waiting more than 12 months. Lucky she is
Could you please tell us more about her information like when was her eligibility date? This is 2 years from the initial application of 309 visa date? Any children? Lawyer or self?


----------



## Redson

Thanks for your congratulations.Eligibility date was 22/12/2016.We did not use an agent for either stage,although I did consult an agent prior to the initial application to get her advice on the strength of our evidence as we had not lived together since marrying in Jan 2014,we had strong evidence in 3 categories except for the domestic arrangements,which worried me but,was advised to continue with our application.We got the 309 8 months and 3 weeks after lodging a paper application in Guangzhou 22/12/2014 (just before the last fee increase). My wife was grated her 309 Sept 15 2015 and arrived to live in Australia Dec 17 2015,we have no kids,made no major joint purchases and live at my Mum's house.I compiled the 100 application again with no agent and supplied only the required documents with minimal supporting evidence,(no photos,no bank statements,no contact logs) attaching a letter stating we will send more evidence within 28 days.I think we got the 100 grant so quickly because of the strength of our 309 evidence,ei 5 family members traveled to China for our wedding,we opened two joint bank accounts in Australia,a will & insurances with each other as beneficiaries,supplied phone records,QQ records,5 form 888s,evidence of my prior visits to my wife in China,well written personal statements and certified every single document.Otherwise it was just dumb luck we got it so quick.The whole process has almost brought us to the brink of insanity and I am so relieved that this enduring task has come an abrupt and ultimately satisfying end.We won,thanks to years of reading this forum and learning how to prepare for the fight.Good luck to you all,keep faith in your love,you'll get there.


----------



## EDT

Redson said:


> Thanks for your congratulations.Eligibility date was 22/12/2016.We did not use an agent for either stage,although I did consult an agent prior to the initial application to get her advice on the strength of our evidence as we had not lived together since marrying in Jan 2014,we had strong evidence in 3 categories except for the domestic arrangements,which worried me but,was advised to continue with our application.We got the 309 8 months and 3 weeks after lodging a paper application in Guangzhou 22/12/2014 (just before the last fee increase). My wife was grated her 309 Sept 15 2015 and arrived to live in Australia Dec 17 2015,we have no kids,made no major joint purchases and live at my Mum's house.I compiled the 100 application again with no agent and supplied only the required documents with minimal supporting evidence,(no photos,no bank statements,no contact logs) attaching a letter stating we will send more evidence within 28 days.I think we got the 100 grant so quickly because of the strength of our 309 evidence,ei 5 family members traveled to China for our wedding,we opened two joint bank accounts in Australia,a will & insurances with each other as beneficiaries,supplied phone records,QQ records,5 form 888s,evidence of my prior visits to my wife in China,well written personal statements and certified every single document.Otherwise it was just dumb luck we got it so quick.The whole process has almost brought us to the brink of insanity and I am so relieved that this enduring task has come an abrupt and ultimately satisfying end.We won,thanks to years of reading this forum and learning how to prepare for the fight.Good luck to you all,keep faith in your love,you'll get there.


You guys were damn lucky indeed . My hubby and I have stronger evidence ( including a new born) than you guys and we've been waiting for months for his 100. 
We've applied since May 2016 and no single word.

I still believe visa processing is like lotto ticket . If you're lucky enough for your file to be picked then it's your lucky ⭐

All the best


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi All,

I got the grant. It took about a year.



tara.jatt said:


> Hi Mish, Thanks for the reply. I was eligible almost 1.5 years ago,It took me few months to get the police clearance, hence the delay in submitting application. Found out that i could have submitted application without police clearance too. Well, hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> I scanned few recent pages here and people reporting to get their 2nd stage who were eligible in Jan, Feb, 2016. I was eligible many months before this time frame. With this info,should I be worried?


----------



## Aussie83

Finally pulling my finger out to finish off my wife's 100 stage a number of things amuse me (have to look at the lighter side with all this stuff) I've been a bit slack due to bub, work and OT and lets face it getting it in early doesn't make a difference. From the email to start it how they state the average is up to 8 months then a couple of lines down mention to expect it at 10 months. then in the application itself where you enter if someone else did the application, I put my details, there is a box to tick which rather than the standard tick this if you want us to send via email, its actually tick this if you don't want email.


----------



## Pricha

Hi All. 
Applied for 2nd stage PR 25/03/2016
Still waiting. Not one single word from Visa Office. 

Eligiblity dates
Applied for TR 25/03/2014
Granted 22/12/2014
Arrived in Australia 24/12/2014
Applied PR 25/03/2016
Online application status remains at "received by department but not yet assigned to a case officer"
17/02/17 - Still waiting


----------



## qwakaw

Hi,

@Pricha, there won't be any kind of intimation from immi dept regarding CO allocation. If and only if any additional document/proof is required they will get in touch with you via email. Grant will be also be thru email. 

Rgds


----------



## itsmaddie

Pricha said:


> Hi All.
> Applied for 2nd stage PR 25/03/2016
> Still waiting. Not one single word from Visa Office.
> 
> Eligiblity dates
> Applied for TR 25/03/2014
> Granted 22/12/2014
> Arrived in Australia 24/12/2014
> Applied PR 25/03/2016
> Online application status remains at "received by department but not yet assigned to a case officer"
> 17/02/17 - Still waiting


Hi Pricha

My eligibility date is 3rd March and I still have not heard anything . I will let you know as soon as I hear from them , that way you will have an idea when to expect yours .

Maddie


----------



## LittleOne

Hi everyone - I have recently been granted my 820 - after waiting about 16 months (onshore) for it! I have a few very basic questions, and I apologise as I am certain all of these have been asked many times...I am just so busy and finding it hard to get the time to look back....

What are my next steps? I originally applied onshore Sept 2015. Will I need to do more medicals? How about police checks? And if so, when should I be doing those? I know there is another good long wait to get the 801 so I don't want to do things too early. I understand that I don't have to pay for the 801 application - but is there even an application I must do? Like a specific form? From what I understand I will need to submit more evidence...but is that all? Or a form/application/medicals/police checks etc? Also, will my sponsor need to resubmit police checks (I have children)....thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mish

You will receive an email about 1 to 2 months prior to the eligibility date (September 2017) and it will give you all the information about applying online or via paper. There is an online form for stage 2. If you apply online the online form is essentially the stat dec for the applicant, if you apply by paper you will need the applicants stat dec on border.gov.au.

For both online and paper the sponsor will need to complete the sponsors stat dec on border.gov.au.

You will need a new AFP, I am unsure about the sponsor but I would assume so.

Medicals are not required for the 801.

For the 801 they look at if the application is complete so you are damned if you do damned if you don't in regards to the AFP.

You will need evidence since the grant of the 820 in all 4 categories again.

The processing time for the 801 is now 12 to 18 months.


----------



## LittleOne

Thank you Mish! Can always count on you for help


----------



## chickensgirl76

Ok stupid question to all of this.But how do you no if you are in the second stage of processing??? I have submitted everything: background, medical, character forms, fingerprints, photos etc etc, practically everything they ask you to submit. I came her in May 2016, filed application onshore for 801/820 (even tho spouse and I have been married 14yrs and have a child together). Now application says: Assessment in progress... what does this mean??


----------



## qwakaw

chickensgirl76 said:


> But how do you know if you are in the second stage of processing???


You will receive an auto-generated email 2 months prior to your eligibility for 2nd stage.



> I have submitted everything: background, medical, character forms, fingerprints, photos etc etc, practically everything they ask you to submit. I came her in May 2016, filed application onshore for 801/820 (even tho spouse and I have been married 14yrs and have a child together). Now application says: Assessment in progress... what does this mean??


Please be patient. With limited man resource DIAC is doing its best.

Regards


----------



## tara.jatt

For my application, I submitted with all the required documents. the case was not assigned to anyone for more than 11 months, and one fine morning i got an auto generated grant letter. i never saw the "Assessment in progress" status. It just directly went from Application received to auto grant. Your status might be a good sign that someone is looking into your application.



chickensgirl76 said:


> Ok stupid question to all of this.But how do you no if you are in the second stage of processing??? I have submitted everything: background, medical, character forms, fingerprints, photos etc etc, practically everything they ask you to submit. I came her in May 2016, filed application onshore for 801/820 (even tho spouse and I have been married 14yrs and have a child together). Now application says: Assessment in progress... what does this mean??


----------



## Pricha

Has any March 2016 applicants been approved??? Im a march 25th 2016 applicant. Still waiting


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Has any March 2016 applicants been approved??? Im a march 25th 2016 applicant. Still waiting


 I applied in may and did not hear anything neither , i checked there website and it looks like the time frame went up again , it shows 15 Months to 23


----------



## Pricha

faith555 said:


> I applied in may and did not hear anything neither , i checked there website and it looks like the time frame went up again , it shows 15 Months to 23


Omg. 15 - 23 months. Are you sure?


----------



## canucklehead

I was approved yesterday, it was exactly 12 months + 1 day from when I submitted my documents. At no time did my application status even change, I logged in on the anniversary and laughed that it was still "Received" and then to my shock I received my grant letter the next day at noon.


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Omg. 15 - 23 months. Are you sure?


im not sure , but i hope that im wrong


----------



## Mish

Pricha said:


> Omg. 15 - 23 months. Are you sure?


Here are the processing times: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

75% within 15 months and 90% within 23 months.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> Here are the processing times: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> 75% within 15 months and 90% within 23 months.


Yes thats where i saw the new info  , but i was hoping that it wont be real 

i was waiting for my g rant to go and visit my parents but with this change im confused i dont know what i should do


----------



## Pricha

Mish said:


> Here are the processing times: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> 75% within 15 months and 90% within 23 months.


Omg. How much longer do we have to wait. I just wish it will finish. Do we need to resubmit federal police checks? They only last 12 mths. We sent our application in with the police check in march 2016


----------



## Pricha

faith555 said:


> Yes thats where i saw the new info  , but i was hoping that it wont be real
> 
> i was waiting for my g rant to go and visit my parents but with this change im confused i dont know what i should do


Are you allowed to travel during this time? I want to go visit my parents in August. That will be 17mths by then


----------



## Mish

Pricha said:


> Omg. How much longer do we have to wait. I just wish it will finish. Do we need to resubmit federal police checks? They only last 12 mths. We sent our application in with the police check in march 2016


Most people get asked for a new AFP before the PR is granted if it is over 12 months old, however I have seen a couple of people get their PR granted with an AFP older than 12 months.


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Yes thats where i saw the new info  , but i was hoping that it wont be real
> 
> i was waiting for my g rant to go and visit my parents but with this change im confused i dont know what i should do


You can still go and visit your parents you can be anywhere in the world when the decision on the PR is made. There are quite a few people that have gone on holidays whilst waiting for the PR.

You can't put your life on hold waiting for PR, just go and visit them and enjoy the time


----------



## EDT

What annoy the hell out of me is that old applications are being affected with this new processing times . The change should be applicable to those who are applying at the time of the new processing times.


----------



## Pricha

Mish said:


> You can still go and visit your parents you can be anywhere in the world when the decision on the PR is made. There are quite a few people that have gone on holidays whilst waiting for the PR.
> 
> You can't put your life on hold waiting for PR, just go and visit them and enjoy the time


Do i need to tell them? That i want to go visit my parents for 2 wwwks in August. My entire family is having a big celebration in August. Even my sister in italy will meet at my parents house


----------



## Mish

Pricha said:


> Do i need to tell them? That i want to go visit my parents for 2 wwwks in August. My entire family is having a big celebration in August. Even my sister in italy will meet at my parents house


You can if you want to but it doesn't matter because the PR can be granted anywhere in the entire world.


----------



## Pricha

Mish said:


> You can if you want to but it doesn't matter because the PR can be granted anywhere in the entire world.


Thankyou mish. Finallt can stop worrying about the trip.

My friend tried telling me last week that he could get a TR done in 6 mths and PR only 3 mths later because his family use lawyers. Is that correct? Me and my partner just done ours ourself.


----------



## Mish

Pricha said:


> Thankyou mish. Finallt can stop worrying about the trip.
> 
> My friend tried telling me last week that he could get a TR done in 6 mths and PR only 3 mths later because his family use lawyers. Is that correct? Me and my partner just done ours ourself.


"could" and "have" are 2 different things. If someone hasn't applied then they have no idea how long it will take until it takes. There is someone waiting for their 801 for over 15 months and used a migration agent.


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Are you allowed to travel during this time? I want to go visit my parents in August. That will be 17mths by then


Last time they asked me to let them know when im travelling , but still i dont feel safe going overseas for long time without the approval as they might ask for something to provide them , you never know , i feel so sad now because of this new time frame


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Last time they asked me to let them know when im travelling , but still i dont feel safe going overseas for long time without the approval as they might ask for something to provide them , you never know , i feel so sad now because of this new time frame


There is nothing to worry about at all. I know of 2 applicants that went overseas and both had no issues, one was for 6 weeks and the other for 8 weeks.

Before the 309 was granted they wanted to know when you travelled to Australia as it could not be granted while you were in Australia. The PR has no rules on where you can be in the entire world.

If they want something they will send you an email. If you feel worried just upload some recent evidence before you go or have it on a laptop or cloud etc where you can upload it if need be.


----------



## tsoni3

Hey Guys, 

I have recently joined this forum and have been following this thread. Applied for Visa 309 from New Delhi, India on 12th May 2015. 

I checked the border website to see if i was eligible to apply for the second stage visa or not (visa 100) and it says that i am eligible to apply. It says i could do it either online or by paper. 
I know from the previous threads that the applicant would also get an email from the department a few days prior to their 2 year mark. 

My question is do I need to wait for the Department to email me the requirements or do i straight away apply via the ImmiAccount (I prefer online over by mail.)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

It seems you are 4 days over your eligibility date. DIBP usually sends a letter 2 months prior to the eligibility date. So I would suggest that you start you application now. And if you want to apply online, you better call them so taht the give your application ID for you to submit your informations online. If you want to submit papers to DIBP then never wait anymore. Apply now.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi everyone, it is 8 months now since my eligibility date. I have not heard any word from DIBP. I called them to know about my application for the PR 100. The lady on the phone just gave the standard answer. She said the applications are currently taking 10-12 months for SC 100. I asked if someone has been assigned to my case. She said that she couldnt specificaly confirm that but says someone has looked at my application. 

This is a standard answer as well. It can be someone was making sure that all the required docs are there.

We will keep on waiting. The wait will come to an end one day for everybody.

Wish everyone the best


----------



## Mish

tsoni3 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum and have been following this thread. Applied for Visa 309 from New Delhi, India on 12th May 2015.
> 
> I checked the border website to see if i was eligible to apply for the second stage visa or not (visa 100) and it says that i am eligible to apply. It says i could do it either online or by paper.
> I know from the previous threads that the applicant would also get an email from the department a few days prior to their 2 year mark.
> 
> My question is do I need to wait for the Department to email me the requirements or do i straight away apply via the ImmiAccount (I prefer online over by mail.)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You are only a few days less than 2 months to your eligibility, DIBP don't always send it right on 2 months, my husband's was about 6 weeks.

You don't have to wait for them but submitting docs early is of no benefit.

Migration agent CCMS said you can't apply online prior to the eligibility date as if you do you are lying when you answer that you have been 2 years since you lodged the temporary visa. However, alot of people do lie.


----------



## EDT

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi everyone, it is 8 months now since my eligibility date. I have not heard any word from DIBP. I called them to know about my application for the PR 100. The lady on the phone just gave the standard answer. She said the applications are currently taking 10-12 months for SC 100. I asked if someone has been assigned to my case. She said that she couldnt specificaly confirm that but says someone has looked at my application.
> 
> This is a standard answer as well. It can be someone was making sure that all the required docs are there.
> 
> We will keep on waiting. The wait will come to an end one day for everybody.
> 
> Wish everyone the best


Funny enough you were quoted 10-12 months 
When I rang them yesterday they said 15-23 months
They can't even be consistent across the board. 
I sent them an email and the auto reply says 10-12months.


----------



## tsoni3

Thanks @Hassali and @MIsh. 

I reckon i'll call the department once to see what they think. Will keep you guys posted. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

EDT said:


> Funny enough you were quoted 10-12 months
> When I rang them yesterday they said 15-23 months
> They can't even be consistent across the board.
> I sent them an email and the auto reply says 10-12months.


Hi EDT,

Ofcourse they never be consistent. We heard them quoting 6-8, 10-12, 12-15 and the 15-23(sic). Who knows tje reason behind all these inconsistency.

I think we are almost close in terms of our eligibility. Yours seems to be June 2016 while mine was July 2016. Lets keep the stone of waiting rolling. And lets see how we go in the wait.

Hassan


----------



## EDT

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi EDT,
> 
> Ofcourse they never be consistent. We heard them quoting 6-8, 10-12, 12-15 and the 15-23(sic). Who knows tje reason behind all these inconsistency.
> 
> I think we are almost close in terms of our eligibility. Yours seems to be June 2016 while mine was July 2016. Lets keep the stone of waiting rolling. And lets see how we go in the wait.
> 
> Hassan


Honestly , I've run out of patientce and I'm hoping for a grant this year. I don't care when but this year . Fingers crossed


----------



## tsoni3

tsoni3 said:


> Thanks @Hassali and @MIsh.
> 
> I reckon i'll call the department once to see what they think. Will keep you guys posted. Thanks again for the help.


Hey Guys,

I called the department today (1.5Hours hold time), they advised that I should have received the eligibility by now and since I have not yet received, they are happy for me to apply online. They have provided the application ID as well. 
I also inquired about the processing time for subclass 100, they say 75% of the applications would be completed within 15 months, while 90% would be completed within 23 months. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Dingo

Shortly after applying for 2nd stage (Postal application), we receive 2 letters from Medicare including a new green card. But no word from the department of immigration. 
Is this normal?


----------



## faith555

Dingo said:


> Shortly after applying for 2nd stage (Postal application), we receive 2 letters from Medicare including a new green card. But no word from the department of immigration.
> Is this normal?


I also received a new medicare card that will expire in 6 Months my previous ones use to be valid for 1 year but this one only 6 Months ,m not sure if it normal or no


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dingo said:


> Shortly after applying for 2nd stage (Postal application), we receive 2 letters from Medicare including a new green card. But no word from the department of immigration.
> Is this normal?


Depends on the kind of Medicare card you received. Doest it have the "Interim Medicare Card" On it? If it has that writting, then it is because your previous medicare is about to expire. If it is full green and does not have that interim name on it, them I assume you were granted the PR. Cause that kind of card is given to PR/Citizens. I am not sure just about what I read on this formum over time.


----------



## solskjaer

faith555 said:


> I also received a new medicare card that will expire in 6 Months my previous ones use to be valid for 1 year but this one only 6 Months ,m not sure if it normal or no


Its normal, I assume you received two 1-year cards already. After two years, they will only send you a card valid for 6 months. They assume you will get your PR soon. After you get your PR, they have to send you another one valid for 5 years.


----------



## appleBee

*Apply for permanent visa 100 while living outside Australia*

Hi there, I m new to the forum and have been reading the informative threads so far. Would like to check on the location from which my second stage visa (permanent visa 100) should be lodged.
My visa 309 was granted in Oct 2016. I am making my first trip to Australia with my husband this month to satisfy the first entry requirement deadline set for July 2017. However, this trip is just for us to go for job interviews there as we have not secured an employment in Australia as of now. My husband is an Australian PR since April 2014. 
My eligibility date for permanent visa is in May 2018 and my question is - do my husband and I have to be in Australia in order to submit the permanent visa 100?
Understand that the Australian DIBP has pretty strict guidelines on usual resident of Australia, I am quite concerned that by May 2018, if we have not gotten a stable job there, we might not be able to move as yet, which might have negative impact on my application.
Would my husband PR status cease if we have not moved there by May 2018?
Would be glad to hear any insights/experience from you


----------



## Momy

Hello All,
Please advise, If any body is in Similar situation.
Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
Marriage Date:05/03/2016
Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based Application)
Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
Application Date: 06/06/2016
Further Information requested: 15/06/2016
Medical Assessment Completed : 22/06/2016
Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
Further Information Submitted: 29/06/2016
Interview Call:14/01/2017
Decision: waiting


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Has any March 2016 applicants been approved??? Im a march 25th 2016 applicant. Still waiting


Hi Pricha hope your doing fine , was just checking if you heard back from the immi? as i called today again and they confirmed that the new time frame is 23 Months


----------



## iamsakae

*Husband's Eligibility date is 07 May 2017 but no letter or email yet*

Hi! I am an AU citizen now and posting queries/feedback on behalf of hubby as I'm more active online. Just have a few queries (sorry if it may have been asked before)

1) Does everyone always gets a notice from Immi 1-2 months before their eligibility date that they are eligible to start on stage 2 application? Because we haven't and it's exactly 1 month before he's eligible.

2) For the Form 888, should the same witnesses do the form for us or can be other eligible people or a mix of both?

3) Should ALL supporting docs be certified true copies? If not all, which ones need to be certified?

4) To All still under the 309 visa (temporary resident) over 31yo I think is the magic age, do you guys know if it's required to have a private health hospital cover to avoid leave loading and Medicare levy surcharges come tax return time? Given that you have access (partial access?) to Medicare though not a permanent resident yet.

Thank you in advance


----------



## toan0307

Hi all,

You might now be aware of the Global Processing Times posted by the Department in March, 

When I applied for the Partner Visa (820/801) I was quoted 6-12 months for the 801 (once I reach eligibility date). The processing times have now increased to 20 months. I am wondering whether this 20 months is applicable to those starting to apply for the visa, or is it applicable to everyone, including those waiting for the decision to be made?

I am a health professional working for a Department of Health (and currently on 820 visa), my eligibility date is 25/04/2017. Now I am wondering if I should just go for the 190 Skills Nominated Visa (7 months wait),

Any suggestions?

Shayne.


----------



## JandE

toan0307 said:


> The processing times have now increased to 20 months. I am wondering whether this 20 months is applicable to those starting to apply for the visa, or is it applicable to everyone, including those waiting for the decision to be made?
> .


Subclass 801 visa processing times

75 per cent of applications are processed within 16 months of application date.
A further 15 per cent of applications are processed between 16 and 20 months of application date.
About 10 per cent of applications take over 20 months.
(as at April 2017)

I get the feeling this can apply to any in the queue already.


----------



## Pricha

faith555 said:


> Hi Pricha hope your doing fine , was just checking if you heard back from the immi? as i called today again and they confirmed that the new time frame is 23 Months


Hi faith. Sorry i havent checked this. Still waiting here. No news at all. We are now in our 14th month since applying. Did you send in a new federal polive check? They only last 12 mths. Im thinking about doing it before they ask


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Hi faith. Sorry i havent checked this. Still waiting here. No news at all. We are now in our 14th month since applying. Did you send in a new federal polive check? They only last 12 mths. Im thinking about doing it before they ask


 I did not send anything , but ill apply for it when they will ask me for it


----------



## Pricha

faith555 said:


> I did not send anything , but ill apply for it when they will ask me for it


I have booked my trip to see my parents for xmas in December. I hope it gets approved before i leave


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> I have booked my trip to see my parents for xmas in December. I hope it gets approved before i leave


I Hope so , i didnt book mine yet this time frame changing is so stressful , before march they emailed me saying that it will take 12 Months Max , and when i called in April they said up to 23


----------



## Syr

Hi everyone,
I have a question regarding the superannuation beneficiary we have two options 
1. A Binding Nomination
2. A Non-binding Nomination
do you guys have any idea which on is better from the immigration perspective as we are considering adding this as one of the evidances for 801 application

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE

Syr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question regarding the superannuation beneficiary we have two options
> 1. A Binding Nomination
> 2. A Non-binding Nomination
> do you guys have any idea which on is better from the immigration perspective as we are considering adding this as one of the evidances for 801 application
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would go with binding for that point.
I read this also.


> Things to consider about binding nominations:
> They expire after 3 years and become a non-binding nomination unless you update it


In reality it is probably not considered much different.


----------



## Noel2912

Hey everyone!

I just have a few questions.
I submited the 801 on August 31st 2016 as I was eligible on that date.
However my passport expires on August 2018. I sure hope I get my permanent residency before then, and if I don't will I receive the permanent residency anyways?
I just dont want the current passport to expire and if I renew it now then it can effect the process of the permanent residency. 
I would post this on the 801 waiting group but the thread is closed.

Thank you!


----------



## PinkLady

Hi everyone,

I have sub 309 and my eligibility date for sub 100 is 20th of May (1 month left). Applied online for sub 309. 
I have checked on immi website processing times are from 13 -22 months now.
Should I expect any contact from immigration anytime soon? 
I would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pikachufan

Noel2912 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just have a few questions.
> I submited the 801 on August 31st 2016 as I was eligible on that date.
> However my passport expires on August 2018. I sure hope I get my permanent residency before then, and if I don't will I receive the permanent residency anyways?
> I just dont want the current passport to expire and if I renew it now then it can effect the process of the permanent residency.
> I would post this on the 801 waiting group but the thread is closed.
> 
> Thank you!


hello,

i was in your same situation. applied for 801 on October 2016 and my passport expired this month. However I have renewed it two months ago and have submitted the passport copy online. It shouldn't affect your application. Your vevo details will be updated too with your new passport details.


----------



## faith555

PinkLady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have sub 309 and my eligibility date for sub 100 is 20th of May (1 month left). Applied online for sub 309.
> I have checked on immi website processing times are from 13 -22 months now.
> Should I expect any contact from immigration anytime soon?
> I would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


Hi Pink Lady,

You can apply for the second stage without receiving the email from the Immi , I also did not receive any notification from the immi


----------



## PinkLady

Thank you so much faith555. 
Great, so I can start preparing all documents and will submit them on 20th. 

I will be updating everyone how I go and if I hear anything from immi. 
Is that a reality that processing time is between 13-22 months?


----------



## faith555

PinkLady said:


> Thank you so much faith555.
> Great, so I can start preparing all documents and will submit them on 20th.
> 
> I will be updating everyone how I go and if I hear anything from immi.
> Is that a reality that processing time is between 13-22 months?


 yes ive been waiting for 11 Months now and i did not hear anything from them yet


----------



## PinkLady

faith555 said:


> yes ive been waiting for 11 Months now and i did not hear anything from them yet


 ahhh 
Fingers crossed for you. One of my friends got it after 11.5 months. That was half a year ago


----------



## piggo

Life's good when you're a civil serpent with adjustable goal posts. 

We applied for Subclass 100 on 26 April 2016, current status is "application received". Been the same since Day 1. 

It's amazing how they expect "sponsors" to stick around Australia and contribute to their society while the immigration screws around with their partner's visa.


----------



## faith555

piggo said:


> Life's good when you're a civil serpent with adjustable goal posts.
> 
> We applied for Subclass 100 on 26 April 2016, current status is "application received". Been the same since Day 1.
> 
> It's amazing how they expect "sponsors" to stick around Australia and contribute to their society while the immigration screws around with their partner's visa.


Tell me about it this waiting process is ridiculous


----------



## PinkLady

Hi piggo and faith555

Did you apply online?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

All the same. I submitted all the papers on 26 May 2016. My eligibility was 15 July 2016. I applied by paper. I called 3 months ago and they said "someone looked at your application" nothing else. No word from them still.


----------



## piggo

PinkLady said:


> Hi piggo and faith555
> 
> Did you apply online?


Yes, online application... all items fully documented, and from a low risk country. The level of service is shocking for a supposed first world government... ahaha


----------



## PinkLady

I hope it will speed up for everyone ... but it doesn't look like 
I am applying this month and I am not looking forward to wait that long :/ 
Please let us know once you receive your PR


----------



## Pricha

Hi ALL. My PR journey is over. Grant and approval letter arrived today. 
The journey wrap up
25/03/14 - application for partner migration submitted in Thailand
23/12/2014 - T/R approved and granted
24/12/2014 - arrived in Australia
25/03/2016 - application submitted online for P/R
03/05/2017 - P/R granted. 

At no stage were we asked for further information. At no stage were we contacted except for approval. We had no lawyer. We did it ouselves and we had 50 pages of supporting evidence. 

Goodluck to All. 

Now to research Citizenship.


----------



## PinkLady

Congrats Pricha  all the best for you


----------



## faith555

Pricha said:


> Hi ALL. My PR journey is over. Grant and approval letter arrived today.
> The journey wrap up
> 25/03/14 - application for partner migration submitted in Thailand
> 23/12/2014 - T/R approved and granted
> 24/12/2014 - arrived in Australia
> 25/03/2016 - application submitted online for P/R
> 03/05/2017 - P/R granted.
> 
> At no stage were we asked for further information. At no stage were we contacted except for approval. We had no lawyer. We did it ouselves and we had 50 pages of supporting evidence.
> 
> Goodluck to All.
> 
> Now to research Citizenship.


Congrats Pricha  finger crossed for the rest of us


----------



## kei

*URGENT: Question for Visa 801 period waiting while overseas for long?*

I got a very urgent situation in regards to our 2nd stage Partner Visa (onshore) and we would be appreciated if you can assist any info that would be helpful as we need to make a decision within a few days based on the following exlpaination

To start off with, just to give you general about our status before asking a very important question

- I'm an Aussie citizen (origin from Hong Kong) sponsoring my partner (who is also from HK)
- Got married since in Nov 2014 @ Sydney
- Applied onshore visa 820 in Dec 2014
- Visa 820 granted @ June 2016 after aprox. 1 1/2 year wait
- Applied Visa 801 @ Dec 2016 (2nd stage partner visa). If I am correct, I am aware it takes 16 months of wait for the approval
- 01 Feb 2017, we went to Hong Kong for holiday and to visit our relatives/friends and family. 
- 10 March 2017, I came back to Aus first while my wife opt to extend the stay to be with her parents/family & come back in 11 May.

Then suddenly a few days ago, she got an offer for a short term job that she can earn but she needs to stay for 1 1/2 month between mid May to end of June 2017

She is still considering whether to accept the job and come back to Aus in 01 July?

My question here is.....
1) If she EXTENDS to come back on 01 July, will this affect her visa, the application even though we are aware that the final grant decision is made regardless you are in Aus/overseas (unlike Visa 820, you need to be onshore when a decision is to be made)?

2) If so, is she allowed to stay that long given she has been back (which will be 5 months in total stay in HK if she comes back in beginning of July 2017). I mean is it OK? or better not risk too long staying? etc

3) Also, in the immi account, the status says: "Important information. This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required." Does it mean that the CO is not yet assigned?

Your answer and advice will be appreciated since she has to make a decsion with teh few days whether to come back in May or she is safe to stay longer till July

Thank you in advance


----------



## piggo

Hey Kei, 

First up, congratulations on the job offer for your wife! It's ridiculously hard to get a job for my partner because she always gets discounted for possessing a "partner" visa. 

Believe that under 820 visa, she's retains the right to work whether or not she's overseas... so extending her stay at home should not affect her. I would think that the fact that she'll have a job (and hence paying taxes) when she's back in July will actually bolster her application.

2. Partner visas are intrinsically linked to the sponsor... due to the uncertainties and ridiculously long evaluation period, as a back-up my partner holds a full time job overseas (i.e longer than holidays) while I stayed and worked in Aust. We have had no issues her with "overstaying". 

3. Looks like CO is assigned! Based on my experience, COs tend to be quite responsive and can answer your queries within a day or two. 

I'd think it'd be wise to take up the job, let your partner enjoy some family time and send your queries to the CO (you'll have their contacts if they request for additional info) for confirmation.


----------



## Mish

kei said:


> 3) Also, in the immi account, the status says: "Important information. This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required." Does it mean that the CO is not yet assigned?


Not unless you are extremely lucky.

With the 801 they appear to have someone who looks to make sure all the mandatory documents are there. There was someone who had someone contact them and request an AFP and then nothing for more than 6 months. They tend to do this to speed it up for case officers.

In regards to your wife staying overseas just make sure you keep evidence of communication whilst apart.


----------



## kei

Mish,

Thanks for the reply and advice

I mean these days, technology is so advanced, so we normally keep in contact with Whatsapp calls, so I am not sure if that would be sufficent because I ain't online Facebook geeks? 

And also....she is not holding an Australian passport or a citzenship yet, even she does a month of job in HK, does she pay tax an Aussie resident or HK resident? Surely if she held an Aussie passport, no doubt she would have to pay tax in Australia. I mean teh income she intend to work for a month and a half in May would be about AUD$2500 income so its not much anyway but given its hard to find a job in Aus, she wanna contribute as much as she can

Thanks




Piggo,

Thank you for your reply. I hope it does not affect given she is staying for 1/2 year already oversea or otherwise I am concern it would affect her application but it gives a bit of confidence now since your wife was in similar position. And you are right, it is very hard to find a job here once they hear she is still in a partner visa! Sounds like your wife have already been approved for the partner visa 2nd stage huh? If so, congratulations on you!! =)


----------



## Mish

You would need to check the ato website but I would think if you are a resident for tax purposes then she would need to declare all foreign income.


----------



## kei

Thanks Mish. Just 2 more important things

1) If she does get refused while she is in HK (which is very HIGHLY unlikely anyway given our geniune relationship but I heard horror stories it can happen as they have been wronged for no reason etc), does it mean she cannot enter Australia again provided she wants to appeal the rejection? Or she can still come back with tourist visa etc?? Or she can ONLY appleal in HK as offshore etc

2) If she decides to prolong the stay, does she need out the "Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances" and submit it online to let them know?


----------



## befreckled

*Does the date that you are eligible affect your processing time?*

We made our application in Jan 2014 for the temporary partner visa and when we got the notification that we were eligible to apply for the permanent partner visa, we were in the midst of wedding prep so, we didn't apply until a month ago, Mar 2017.

We are about a year behind. Does it affect how long it will take? Will it be shorter since we were eligible much earlier?


----------



## Mish

kei said:


> Thanks Mish. Just 2 more important things
> 
> 1) If she does get refused while she is in HK (which is very HIGHLY unlikely anyway given our geniune relationship but I heard horror stories it can happen as they have been wronged for no reason etc), does it mean she cannot enter Australia again provided she wants to appeal the rejection? Or she can still come back with tourist visa etc?? Or she can ONLY appleal in HK as offshore etc
> 
> 2) If she decides to prolong the stay, does she need out the "Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances" and submit it online to let them know?


1/ You should post this question in Ask Mark as I am not 100% sure. I would think she would have issues coming back if refused as in after a refusal they may not grant a tourist visa so she would need to wait for the appeal overseas.

2/ Change in circumstances is mainly for things like relationship breakdown. There isn't any need to notify them if the relationship is still on going. I know someone whose husband spent longer overseas and they didn't notify them and had no issues.

Interesting enough at work I had to look something up about working overseas and the tax. The ATO website said that you need to declare the income if you are a temporary resident and the work overseas is short-term (which in your case it is). So she will need to declare it on her income tax return. I think the only thing that could change this is if she changes to not being a resident for tax purposes.


----------



## Mish

befreckled said:


> We made our application in Jan 2014 for the temporary partner visa and when we got the notification that we were eligible to apply for the permanent partner visa, we were in the midst of wedding prep so, we didn't apply until a month ago, Mar 2017.
> 
> We are about a year behind. Does it affect how long it will take? Will it be shorter since we were eligible much earlier?


You would imagine that it would get approved alot faster as they state that it is processed on eligibility date. I remember one about 12 months ago where they applied 12 months late and it was approved in like 3 weeks.

Time will tell....


----------



## befreckled

Mish said:


> You would imagine that it would get approved alot faster as they state that it is processed on eligibility date. I remember one about 12 months ago where they applied 12 months late and it was approved in like 3 weeks.
> 
> Time will tell....


Whoa. I'll definitely update if that's indeed the case.


----------



## Jirachi2807

Hi Everyone, I am not sure if I ask at the right Thread but I tried to look around and found no answer so far. I am so sorry if you guys have been questioned this a lots. So, I just got my 820 approved last week (after 21 months waiting and was moved to PIC team not even sure why,anyways finally I am survived) and will apply for 801 in 08/17. Me and my partner got engaged last month and are planning to get married end of this year (only register to council,no ceremony). 
My concern is will this effect on the process of visa 801 like speeding up the waiting time or maybe make us change to another type of visa like married visa? If so should we tell Immigration about our marriage?
And another small silly question is: I have worked partime and paid full tax since I arrived Australia 5 yrs ago but I am unemployed for a while now (my fiancé is working full-time and cover enough our expenses though). Will this also affect my application? 

Thank you and really appreciate for your help ^^.


----------



## JandE

Jirachi2807 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am not sure if I ask at the right Thread but I tried to look around and found no answer so far. I am so sorry if you guys have been questioned this a lots. So, I just got my 820 approved last week (after 21 months waiting and was moved to PIC team not even sure why,anyways finally I am survived) and will apply for 801 in 08/17. Me and my partner got engaged last month and are planning to get married end of this year (only register to council,no ceremony).
> My concern is will this effect on the process of visa 801 like speeding up the waiting time or maybe make us change to another type of visa like married visa? If so should we tell Immigration about our marriage?
> And another small silly question is: I have worked partime and paid full tax since I arrived Australia 5 yrs ago but I am unemployed for a while now (my fiancé is working full-time and cover enough our expenses though). Will this also affect my application?
> 
> Thank you and really appreciate for your help ^^.


The 820/801 is also for married couples.
Employment or not is not an issue.

Getting married is just extra evidence of relationship. May not change waiting times though.


----------



## befreckled

*Ermmygerd!*



befreckled said:


> Whoa. I'll definitely update if that's indeed the case.


My PR been approved! We applied for the partner visa in Jan 2014. We were approved for the temp partner visa in Jan 2015 and had become eligible to apply for PR in Jan 2016 but we were in the midst of wedding planning so we didn't apply until March 2017 and just received the notification of grant so, that's just over a month later - 9 May 2017.

Yay! I won't be applying for citizenship as the country that I'm from doesn't allow for dual citizenship so for now, this is the end of my journey!

I'm so relieved.


----------



## Mish

befreckled said:


> My PR been approved! We applied for the partner visa in Jan 2014. We were approved for the temp partner visa in Jan 2015 and had become eligible to apply for PR in Jan 2016 but we were in the midst of wedding planning so we didn't apply until March 2017 and just received the notification of grant so, that's just over a month later - 9 May 2017.
> 
> Yay! I won't be applying for citizenship as the country that I'm from doesn't allow for dual citizenship so for now, this is the end of my journey!
> 
> I'm so relieved.


Congrats!! I didn't think that they would make you wait long as you applied so late.

Out of curiosity did they ever send you a second email reminding you to submit the documents?


----------



## befreckled

Mish said:


> Congrats!! I didn't think that they would make you wait long as you applied so late.
> 
> Out of curiosity did they ever send you a second email reminding you to submit the documents?


Thanks! They didn't send me a 2nd email, you'd think they might have.


----------



## Memuna

befreckled said:


> My PR been approved! We applied for the partner visa in Jan 2014. We were approved for the temp partner visa in Jan 2015 and had become eligible to apply for PR in Jan 2016 but we were in the midst of wedding planning so we didn't apply until March 2017 and just received the notification of grant so, that's just over a month later - 9 May 2017.
> 
> Yay! I won't be applying for citizenship as the country that I'm from doesn't allow for dual citizenship so for now, this is the end of my journey!
> 
> I'm so relieved.


Congrats on your PR grant.
I applied for my 2nd stage visa 100 in Dec 2016 and i havent heard anything back yet. Do you have any tips to share about your application? If you can please. I need to know if i am doing something wrong. 
Thankyou


----------



## Mish

Memuna said:


> Congrats on your PR grant.
> I applied for my 2nd stage visa 100 in Dec 2016 and i havent heard anything back yet. Do you have any tips to share about your application? If you can please. I need to know if i am doing something wrong.
> Thankyou


They are processing 100's as .... 75% in 14 months and 90% in 22 months.

You have a fair bit of a wait to go.

They are processed in accordance of the eligibility date so if someone submits everything 1 year after their eligibility date they will not wait as long compared to someone who submittes the docs on their eligibility date.


----------



## samjaiatyl

Hi all, 
This is my first time to post here. But this is probably the last time (regarding immigration) as well. I granted my PR visa last week. Just want to contribute some of my information here since I collected so much invaluable application information from this forum. Good luck to everyone!

Visa Type: Offshore Partner 309/100
From: Hong Kong SAR
Applied at: Australia Consulate-General, Hong Kong 🇭🇰 
Application Date: 20 Apr 2014
Application Mode: Paper
Agent used: No
Police Clearance for 309: completed AFP check once for prior Aus residence, before the submission of 309 application. 
CO assigned: 8 Oct 2014, CO offered the HK Police Clearance referral letter, again for the 309 application.
Interview Date: Waived
309 Granted Date: 13 Nov 2014
100 Request for more information email received: 5 Mar 2016
100 eligibility date: 20 Apr 2016
Police Clearance for 100: completed on 4 May 2016 for the period of Hong Kong residence after 309 is granted, it is required to email QLD PP Processing for HK Police Clearance referral letter
100 Docs submitted by paper on: 21 May 2016
100 granted date: 13 May 2017


----------



## PinkLady

I have just applied online for sub 100 as 20th of May was my eligibility date. 
I haven't received any requests. 
It says: This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required.
I will inform you if I have any news or contact from immi.


----------



## bdoran

*Visa 100 Granted*

Have read a lot of posts on this forum whilst waiting for second stage grant so thought I'd update on my process timeline.

Eligible for second stage partner visa (100) - 16th April 2016
Submitted documents - 5th April 2016
Visa (100) granted 27 May 2017

No request for further information (police or health). Checked immi account on 26th May and was still showing Received but not assigned.


----------



## RJMan

Hi, my wife's second stage 100 visa was eligible on 28 Aug 2016. Applied on July 2016. I attached all the docs including AFP last year. As I can see here, its taking more than 13 months in all the cases in current processing time frame. Submitted AFP is expiring on 20 Sep 2017. So chances there that the application can be picked month after AFP expiry. Is there any consideration so far on expiry or immi is strict with their AFP requirement?


----------



## Mish

RJMan said:


> Hi, my wife's second stage 100 visa was eligible on 28 Aug 2016. Applied on July 2016. I attached all the docs including AFP last year. As I can see here, its taking more than 13 months in all the cases in current processing time frame. Submitted AFP is expiring on 20 Sep 2017. So chances there that the application can be picked month after AFP expiry. Is there any consideration so far on expiry or immi is strict with their AFP requirement?


They have some leeway on the validity of the AFP. You can either get a new one when it expires or wait and see if they request one or not.


----------



## szam

szam said:


> Hello, does anyone have experience submitting their documents for second stage processing AFTER their eligibility date? My eligibility date is 1 May 2016, but I've got a fractured foot that is hindering me from preparing the docs and submit before 1 May 2016.. I plan to submit before 31 May 2016 but just want to make sure it won't result in the cessation of my temporary visa. If it does, I will have to buy a printer for my home to print and scan... Thank you!


Hi All,

Just a note to let everyone know that I received my visa 801 grant today!  What a relief! I can finally sleep easy tonight. Thanks for the support and help I receive from this group. I was eligible on the 1 May 2016, but applied in August 2016. It has been a long wait but we are luckier than most to have the visa granted without contact from case officer. We are also lucky to be able to afford the cost of a migration agent to assist with the process from 820 to 801 submissions.

All the best to everyone!

Here's my timeline for those who are interested:

820 submitted: 1 May 2014
Case Officer assigned: 16 March 2015
Medicals submitted: 31 March 2015
Overseas police clearance submitted: 18 May 2015
820 grant: 21 May 2015

801 eligibility date: 1 May 2016
801 documents submitted: 19 August 2016
801 grant: 23 June 2017


----------



## EDT

szam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a note to let everyone know that I received my visa 801 grant today!  What a relief! I can finally sleep easy tonight. Thanks for the support and help I receive from this group. I was eligible on the 1 May 2016, but applied in August 2016. It has been a long wait but we are luckier than most to have the visa granted without contact from case officer. We are also lucky to be able to afford the cost of a migration agent to assist with the process from 820 to 801 submissions.
> 
> All the best to everyone!
> 
> Here's my timeline for those who are interested:
> 
> 820 submitted: 1 May 2014
> Case Officer assigned: 16 March 2015
> Medicals submitted: 31 March 2015
> Overseas police clearance submitted: 18 May 2015
> 820 grant: 21 May 2015
> 
> 801 eligibility date: 1 May 2016
> 801 documents submitted: 19 August 2016
> 801 grant: 23 June 2017


Congrats and all the best .
Did you upload more evidence after you submitted your application in August 2016
Any contact for immigration / case officer 
Did you apply online ? If yes , did the status change?


----------



## szam

EDT said:


> Congrats and all the best .
> Did you upload more evidence after you submitted your application in August 2016
> Any contact for immigration / case officer
> Did you apply online ? If yes , did the status change?


Hi, 
Yes, we got married after we submitted the application, so we submitted information relating to our wedding including wedding certificate.

I wasn't even aware that I had been assigned a case officer. No contact at all.

Yes, I applied online through a migration agent. I wasn't provided an IMMI login. I just contacted my agent who would give me updates. But I was told that there was no indication whether mine was being assessed or not. In fact I was told migration agents don't have power over the assessment queue.


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

befreckled said:


> Thanks! They didn't send me a 2nd email, you'd think they might have.


hey i am from singapore too! would you be able to share the documents that you have submitted? did you get called for interviews?


----------



## Tigerali

RJMan said:


> Hi, my wife's second stage 100 visa was eligible on 28 Aug 2016. Applied on July 2016. I attached all the docs including AFP last year. As I can see here, its taking more than 13 months in all the cases in current processing time frame. Submitted AFP is expiring on 20 Sep 2017. So chances there that the application can be picked month after AFP expiry. Is there any consideration so far on expiry or immi is strict with their AFP requirement?


Dont worry about AFP....mine was expired as well but I wasnt asked for another one..however I will suggest give them a phn call once...it may sounds weird to you....but it helps
I was told by my friend that she was given visa just after a week she called them to enquire about visa status.
I also tried the same..I was told that current timings are 16 to 20 months now as compared to previous 12 months...so I assumed its a long time wait..but surprisingly I got visa after 2 weeks...
I m not sure wat it is I imagined maybe calling them works as a reminder


----------



## Hassali.abdi

I tried to call them yesterday as I am hitting the 12th month in two weeks. I waited in the qeue for about 3 hours and the lady on the refused even to check the status for me. She just asked me about the type of viss i was enquiring about I told her Partner visa100. then she said they dont discuss the status of an application that is within the processing time frame. She did not even asked my details. 

Which number did you guys call ?


----------



## Tigerali

Hassali.abdi said:


> I tried to call them yesterday as I am hitting the 12th month in two weeks. I waited in the qeue for about 3 hours and the lady on the refused even to check the status for me. She just asked me about the type of viss i was enquiring about I told her Partner visa100. then she said they dont discuss the status of an application that is within the processing time frame. She did not even asked my details.
> 
> Which number did you guys call ?


131881---as I mentioned earlier even I was given the same answer as processing time fir all the applicatiin is now 16-20 months...so the operator here doesnt said anything about my file status ...but I guess it wont take long than 13 months


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Thanks Tiderall for the infor 
hope the operator has asked your passport number and other details. She did not bother to get my details including my name. Such a call will not add any presure on my app. She does not know who called her first. She asked me about my enquiry. And the type of visa. Only that.

We will wait.


----------



## bubble

Hi, I have tried to search for this in the forum and haven't found it. I am sure it has been asked before but I can't find it so apologies.

I am about to apply for the permanent 309 visa, and I have a couple of questions:
1 Can I apply online (by Immiaccount) even if I applied to the temporary visa on paper?
2 Who can witness the statutory declarations? I have seen a list where they say nurses, doctors and police officers can do it, but in the forum everybody seems to suggest to use a Justice of the Peace. Also, can the witnesses be known to the people writing the declarations? (let's say it is written by a nurse, and she asks a colleague to witness it)
3 Can the statutory declarations be written by relatives?
4 For the online application, if you scan originals (for the passport, for example), do you need to get these certified as true copies?

Thanks a lot in advance, I appreciate your help (and I must say this forum helped me a great deal getting my temporary visa!)


----------



## lufee

Hi, my partners visa stage 1 have been submitted on Jul 2014 and were granted temp visa on May 2015.

Currently on Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801) which were submitted on Jul 2016, which is exactly one year ago.

Says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."

Should I be worried? or is this normal?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

lufee said:


> Hi, my partners visa stage 1 have been submitted on Jul 2014 and were granted temp visa on May 2015.
> 
> Currently on Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801) which were submitted on Jul 2016, which is exactly one year ago.
> 
> Says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
> 
> Should I be worried? or is this normal?


I don't think if that has any problem. My timeline is the same as mine. But my mode of submission was different for the 2nd stage. I lodged my stage 1 in July 2014. Received the visa in April 2015.

I submitted my 2nd stage by paper in May 2016. Eleigibility was July2016 ofcourse.

National police already expired. They have not contacted me for further information. We are still within the timeframe for visa 100. No need to panic. Tell your partner not to think that much about the visa. No one know when the will finish.

It is stressful I know. It distracts us from our day-to-day activities. One day it will come to an end.


----------



## Yolicha22

lufee said:


> Hi, my partners visa stage 1 have been submitted on Jul 2014 and were granted temp visa on May 2015.
> 
> Currently on Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801) which were submitted on Jul 2016, which is exactly one year ago.
> 
> Says "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
> 
> Should I be worried? or is this normal?


I am exactly in the same situation as yours. have lodged my application on Jul 2016 and I am still waiting. Does anyone got answer for their visa *100 or *801 within the year or are people getting their answer much later than a year? I would like to start uni studies but till my visa is approved I would have to pay as international student, even tho I have been leaving here now more than 5 years... 
Any help regarding waiting time or applications granted this year would be very appreciated.

Regards and good luck to all of you applying for any visa


----------



## faith555

Yolicha22 said:


> I am exactly in the same situation as yours. have lodged my application on Jul 2016 and I am still waiting. Does anyone got answer for their visa *100 or *801 within the year or are people getting their answer much later than a year? I would like to start uni studies but till my visa is approved I would have to pay as international student, even tho I have been leaving here now more than 5 years...
> Any help regarding waiting time or applications granted this year would be very appreciated.
> 
> Regards and good luck to all of you applying for any visa


Same case here , i applied last year on May 10 , and did not hear back from the immi yet , i already submitted a new police clearance as my old on expired , also lodged a complain and did not hear yet from them its really getting so bad


----------



## EDT

faith555 said:


> Same case here , i applied last year on May 10 , and did not hear back from the immi yet , i already submitted a new police clearance as my old on expired , also lodged a complain and did not hear yet from them its really getting so bad


faith555 which visa arr waiting for ? Subclass 100 or 801


----------



## faith555

EDT said:


> faith555 which visa arr waiting for ? Subclass 100 or 801


hi EDT,

subclass 100 , i just received a standard reply from the immi after i lodged my complain and im not sure what next step should i take


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

hi guys, i am preparing form 888 for 2nd stage and i saw in the form 888 that if we are living outside australia we can get non australians to write form 888 instead of the mandatory 2 australians? when i was completing the online form on immiaccount it also prompted the same thing when asked for the 2 witness. is that true?


----------



## Mish

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> hi guys, i am preparing form 888 for 2nd stage and i saw in the form 888 that if we are living outside australia we can get non australians to write form 888 instead of the mandatory 2 australians? when i was completing the online form on immiaccount it also prompted the same thing when asked for the 2 witness. is that true?


Considering your eligibility date is not until March 2018 (based on your time line)it is abit early to be worrying about the 888's.

The form 888's can be completed by non-Australians if living overseas if you can't get Australians to complete them.


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

Mish said:


> Considering your eligibility date is not until March 2018 (based on your time line)it is abit early to be worrying about the 888's.
> 
> The form 888's can be completed by non-Australians if living overseas if you can't get Australians to complete them.


thanks mish for the prompt response! 
yeah i know but i just want to inform the relevant people about it  
oh and one more qs!, me and both my partner has been living in singapore throughout the visa timeline and we only plan to go back after PR granted. I wonder theres any issue about applying 2nd stage as we did not live there throughout the whole process?


----------



## Mish

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> thanks mish for the prompt response!
> yeah i know but i just want to inform the relevant people about it
> oh and one more qs!, me and both my partner has been living in singapore throughout the visa timeline and we only plan to go back after PR granted. I wonder theres any issue about applying 2nd stage as we did not live there throughout the whole process?


Just make sure that they don't do them too early as if they are done 6 months early DIBP may be concerned and ask for them again.

Since you are living overseas expect to be contacted by DIBP when they get to processing the application to find out what your intentions are to reside in Australia permanently.


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

Mish said:


> Just make sure that they don't do them too early as if they are done 6 months early DIBP may be concerned and ask for them again.
> 
> Since you are living overseas expect to be contacted by DIBP when they get to processing the application to find out what your intentions are to reside in Australia permanently.


thanks! 
for the 2nd stage do we have to redo all the identity scans - passport photos, id etc? if yes, can we just use the original one or do we have to retake the passport photos?


----------



## Mish

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> thanks!
> for the 2nd stage do we have to redo all the identity scans - passport photos, id etc? if yes, can we just use the original one or do we have to retake the passport photos?


Just the passports.


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

Mish said:


> Just the passports.


even if the passports are the same as when we applied?


----------



## Mish

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> even if the passports are the same as when we applied?


Yes - they ask for them again.


----------



## PinkLady

We have applied for sub 100 over 2 months ago, still a long wait ahead. 
Seems like now its over 12 months. 
Any news? Anyone got their PR?


----------



## EDT

PinkLady said:


> We have applied for sub 100 over 2 months ago, still a long wait ahead.
> Seems like now its over 12 months.
> Any news? Anyone got their PR?


Nobody so far . Sit tight and relax because it's a long wait 
My husband will hit 14months wait by August 5

We are hoping for a positive outcome before of by the end of this year .


----------



## PinkLady

EDT said:


> Nobody so far . Sit tight and relax because it's a long wait
> My husband will hit 14months wait by August 5
> 
> We are hoping for a positive outcome before of by the end of this year .


14 months ... ahhhh.... I hope you will get it soon. 
Ive just checked immi website. 
They have updated processing time from 21-37 months. I am shocked.


----------



## EDT

PinkLady said:


> 14 months ... ahhhh.... I hope you will get it soon.
> Ive just checked immi website.
> They have updated processing time from 21-37 months. I am shocked.


Almost passed out when the time went to 37 months


----------



## Hassali.abdi

PinkLady said:


> We have applied for sub 100 over 2 months ago, still a long wait ahead.
> Seems like now its over 12 months.
> Any news? Anyone got their PR?


Hey I am also nevigating in the ocean of waiting. 13 month mark in few days time.

No word yet. Sit back and prepare yourself phsychologically for the long wait. We are in the waiting punishement.

We all remain positive. Nothing has no ending. Eveything comes to an end at a certain stage. So is the visa wait.

Wish you shorter time


----------



## faith555

Hi Every one,

I was eligible in May 2016 , 3 weeks ago i lodged a complain to the Immi about the long wait and not hearing back from them .
few days ago i got a reply saying that they just started working on the May's applications now!! so hopefully we will start hearing good news very soon.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

faith555 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I was eligible in May 2016 , 3 weeks ago i lodged a complain to the Immi about the long wait and not hearing back from them .
> few days ago i got a reply saying that they just started working on the May's applications now!! so hopefully we will start hearing good news very soon.


Hi Faith,

Thanks for the update. What is the viss you are waiting for? 100 or 801?

Mine is 100 and my eligibility date was July 2016. If May apps are been processed now, July group might hear after two months. Let them do something at least.

Wish you the best news from them soon.


----------



## faith555

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Faith,
> 
> Thanks for the update. What is the viss you are waiting for? 100 or 801?
> 
> Mine is 100 and my eligibility date was July 2016. If May apps are been processed now, July group might hear after two months. Let them do something at least.
> 
> Wish you the best news from them soon.


Mine is 100 , lets hope for the best ,its really getting hard to wait


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

anyone care to share the evidences they provided for subclass 100? need some inspirations


----------



## RZDS

Hi all - I've been a silent observer in the thread and finally I got permanent visa today. 

This was my timeline - If it helps someone.

Visa Type: Offshore Partner 309/100
From: Sri Lanka
Applied at: Sri Lanka.
Application Date: 05/05/2014
Application Mode: Paper
Agent used: No
Interview Date: No interview.
Visa Granted Date: 26/11/2014
Traveled to Australia: 21/12/2014
SC 100 eligibility date: 05/05/2016
SC100 application date: 16/08/2016
SC 100 grant date: 10/08/2017

It was a very long process but now i'm relieved. Hope you all your visas too!!  

Thanks to everyone who shared information in this thread.


----------



## EDT

RZDS said:


> Hi all - I've been a silent observer in the thread and finally I got permanent visa today.
> 
> This was my timeline - If it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Type: Offshore Partner 309/100
> From: Sri Lanka
> Applied at: Sri Lanka.
> Application Date: 05/05/2014
> Application Mode: Paper
> Agent used: No
> Interview Date: No interview.
> Visa Granted Date: 26/11/2014
> Traveled to Australia: 21/12/2014
> SC 100 eligibility date: 05/05/2016
> SC100 application date: 16/08/2016
> SC 100 grant date: 10/08/2017
> 
> It was a very long process but now i'm relieved. Hope you all your visas too!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared information in this thread.


That's great news. 
My hubby applied June 2014 , hopefully it's not too long 
Did immigration ever contacted you or requested for more info ?

Regards


----------



## RZDS

EDT said:


> That's great news.
> My hubby applied June 2014 , hopefully it's not too long
> Did immigration ever contacted you or requested for more info ?
> 
> Regards


Nope. Nobody contacted and my police clearance was expired but didn't ask for the renewed one either.


----------



## sirilejeune

Hi all! My 2-year mark will come up on Sep 30, but I haven't received any email / contact from immigration in regards that my 801 application is coming up... 

I've seen a lot of people that said they've received an email about 3 months before their 2 year mark with more information regarding the 801 application. So I was just wondering when some of you received this email and if it's normal that I haven't received anything yet (not in junk either) while my application can be filed in 7 weeks. 

Can I just file without a formal email?


----------



## Mish

They don't send out the emails anymore. Just submit your documents.


----------



## ohhmygod

Hi all,

I've been lurking here for a while, just registered to ask a simple question.

My wife was granted 820 a little bit over 2 years ago. Now she is offshore for a business trip. Is she able to submit this application "Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801)" in her ImmiAccount ??

I couldn't find any mention about this in the booklet, pretty sure she can but it's better to check.

Cheers.


----------



## Linh Pham

Hi everyone,

Here is my timeline

First Application 23 June 2014
820 granted. 26 May 2015
Eligible date. 23 June 2016
Application for PR 20 March 2017
PR grant date. ???????

Just hang in there and wait now, I guess it's a waiting game. But the amount of time that they've been increasing is shocking.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## dejainc

Anyone know if you need to be off shore for the 100 grant if the original 309 was an offshore application?


----------



## PinkLady

dejainc said:


> Anyone know if you need to be off shore for the 100 grant if the original 309 was an offshore application?


You don't have to be offshore. You can be in or outside Australia when applying for subclass 100.
We have applied 3 months ago online. Long wait ahead.


----------



## dejainc

PinkLady said:


> You don't have to be offshore. You can be in or outside Australia when applying for subclass 100.
> We have applied 3 months ago online. Long wait ahead.


Thanks, yea its a long wait, i checked and the global processing is at least 22 months. We applied in Nov 2016.


----------



## faith555

Hi All,

Today i received my grant letter from the IMMI after a looong wait 16 Months , i was not contacted by the IMMI however i provided a new police clearance even though they did not ask for it.


----------



## Samsingh

*Samsingh*



EDT said:


> That's great news.
> My hubby applied June 2014 , hopefully it's not too long
> Did immigration ever contacted you or requested for more info ?
> 
> Regards


U and me r almost close for eligibility dates as I am 1 June .so let's hope for the best and will write ASAP when found something regards app.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

faith555 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter from the IMMI after a looong wait 16 Months , i was not contacted by the IMMI however i provided a new police clearance even though they did not ask for it.


Hello Faith555,

Congratulations for the grant of your visa. We started the long journey together in 2014 I remember you you were on in the forum when I joined in 2014.

Also my friend who is not in the forum got his visa yesterday. His eligibility was July 2016. But he submitted his docs in March 2017. 
He has been careless and I am the one who reminded him that he needed to submit further information to for the 2nd stage visa. He had no idea. He was thinking that the 309 visa was the last visa hee needed.

We will here soon also. The wait pays in the end.


----------



## EDT

faith555 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter from the IMMI after a looong wait 16 Months , i was not contacted by the IMMI however i provided a new police clearance even though they did not ask for it.


Hi Faith

That's great news . Can you please shed some light on your timeline please . If I'm not mistaken it's subclass 100 right?

Did you ever complaint ?


----------



## faith555

EDT said:


> Hi Faith
> 
> That's great news . Can you please shed some light on your timeline please . If I'm not mistaken it's subclass 100 right?
> 
> Did you ever complaint ?


its is 100 and i was eliginible to apply last may.

I did submit a complain and i receied a reply from the immi saying that they started working on the May application and it will take extra weeks to allocate mine and after a month of receiving that email i got my grant


----------



## EDT

faith555 said:


> its is 100 and i was eliginible to apply last may.
> 
> I did submit a complain and i receied a reply from the immi saying that they started working on the May application and it will take extra weeks to allocate mine and after a month of receiving that email i got my grant


That's great news. My hubby eligibility was early June 16

Hopefully we will hear something very soon

All the best


----------



## Samsingh

*Samsingh*



faith555 said:


> its is 100 and i was eliginible to apply last may.
> 
> I did submit a complain and i receied a reply from the immi saying that they started working on the May application and it will take extra weeks to allocate mine and after a month of receiving that email i got my grant


Will u please tell me what was ur eligibility date in May ?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Samsingh said:


> faith555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its is 100 and i was eliginible to apply last may.
> 
> I did submit a complain and i receied a reply from the immi saying that they started working on the May application and it will take extra weeks to allocate mine and after a month of receiving that email i got my grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will u please tell me what was ur eligibility date in May ?
Click to expand...

A friend whose eligibility date was 21 July 2016 received visa on 4th Sept 2017. Sc100.


----------



## faith555

Samsingh said:


> Will u please tell me what was ur eligibility date in May ?


it was the 5th and i applied on the 10th


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear colleages,

Let me share my good news today. I just received my grant letter notice from Immigration for my second stage visa sc 100.

Brief overview:

Lodged the combine apps 309/100 on 15 July 2014.
Subclass 309 granted on 15 April 2015.
Eligibility dtae for PR 100 was 15 July 2016. 
Submitted in person my documents on 27/May/2016 without any invitation letter from DIBP.
I sent by email more evidence(photos, lease agreaments, rental pay receipts,) in January and notified them of leaving Australia.
My police expired on 27/04/2017. I also sent a new police clearance in May 2017 by email without being requested. Complained to DIBP and OMBUDSMAN in May. It was rejected my complaint.

Today was the end of my visa journey. No contact from the immigration.

Wish everyone a good luck and please never give up. Keep waiting hopefully.


Hassan.


----------



## PinkLady

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear colleages,
> 
> Let me share my good news today. I just received my grant letter notice from Immigration for my second stage visa sc 100.
> 
> Brief overview:
> 
> Lodged the combine apps 309/100 on 15 July 2014.
> Subclass 309 granted on 15 April 2015.
> Eligibility dtae for PR 100 was 15 July 2016.
> Submitted in person my documents on 27/May/2016 without any invitation letter from DIBP.
> I sent by email more evidence(photos, lease agreaments, rental pay receipts,) in January and notified them of leaving Australia.
> My police expired on 27/04/2017. I also sent a new police clearance in May 2017 by email without being requested. Complained to DIBP and OMBUDSMAN in May. It was rejected my complaint.
> 
> Today was the end of my visa journey. No contact from the immigration.
> 
> Wish everyone a good luck and please never give up. Keep waiting hopefully.
> 
> Hassan.


Congrats and thank you for sharing. So, 14 months waiting is over for you.


----------



## xxx

Hi
I am preparing 2nd stage visa for my wife which is due in a couple of weeks. I am planning to lodge the application for her online. Do I also need to submit a separate application as her sponsor?

Thanks


----------



## bee14

xxx said:


> Hi
> I am preparing 2nd stage visa for my wife which is due in a couple of weeks. I am planning to lodge the application for her online. Do I also need to submit a separate application as her sponsor?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I'm currently preparing my application as well. As far as I could see the sponsor has to fill in the following document and it needs to be uploaded:

https://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

Here is also a check list of what you need to upload:

https://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf


----------



## bee14

Hello everyone,

I'm preparing to apply for 801 and started to fill in the application form (Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801)) in my immiaccount.

One question was about my employment in the past two years. I was unemployed for the entire time and I am worried that this will have a negative effect on my application. When I was on the prospective marriage visa I did voluntary work for a few months, then we got married, I applied for the partner visa, shortly afterwards we went travelling abroad for a while and I fell pregnant during this trip. When we came back to Australia I was looking for a job and I wasn't employed because of my pregnancy. During the job interviews I was honest as I didn't want to start a work relationship with a lie. Since the the birth of our child I have been staying at home.
We entirely depend on my husband financially but we managed really well without any problems.

Still as I say I'm worried that it might look negative that I haven't had a paid job in the past two years. Any experience?


----------



## PinkLady

This thread is a bit quiet recently, the other one is located here and there is something happening all the time:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...visa-subclass-100-waiting-group-new-post.html

I hope thats helpful


----------



## Nesith

*Long Term Silent Observer*

Hi All

I have been a long term silent observer, Our Journey has come to an end today with my Wife getting her permanent visa (100)

Applied for 309 (Online) 10-08-2014

309 Granted 15-04-2015

100 Eligibility 10-08-2016

100 Granted 17-11-2017 (15 months and 7 days)

Wishing everyone who are waiting for good news it arrives soon.


----------



## Syedfaizan

*Hi guys*

Hey guys I'm on the second stage of permanent partner visa (100,801)
It says assement in progress I was eligibale on 06 march 2017 it been nearly 9 months how long does it take? We applied 820 on the 22 feb 2015 and got my TR 14 oct 2016 (stage1)


----------



## HRose313

Syedfaizan said:


> Hey guys I'm on the second stage of permanent partner visa (100,801)
> It says assement in progress I was eligibale on 06 march 2017 it been nearly 9 months how long does it take? We applied 820 on the 22 feb 2015 and got my TR 14 oct 2016 (stage1)


Most of our applications say "assessment in progress" whether we applied one day, one month, or nine months ago.

Estimated times are 16-22 months. Average for 801 is 12-14 months, and the wait times seem to be slightly higher for the 100. There have been quite a few members recently reporting wait times closer to 10-11 months for the 801 which is always a good thing.


----------



## Syedfaizan

HRose313 said:


> Most of our applications say "assessment in progress" whether we applied one day, one month, or nine months ago.
> 
> Estimated times are 16-22 months. Average for 801 is 12-14 months, and the wait times seem to be slightly higher for the 100. There have been quite a few members recently reporting wait times closer to 10-11 months for the 801 which is always a good thing.


Hi,

So my understanding is that the whole process from start of application to permanent residency is the 16-22 months? Is that correct? 
Currently waiting on the second process as I mentioned earlier am I following the right information or has it changed again?


----------



## Mish

Syedfaizan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my understanding is that the whole process from start of application to permanent residency is the 16-22 months? Is that correct?
> Currently waiting on the second process as I mentioned earlier am I following the right information or has it changed again?


No, that is incorrect and it has never been that way. The TR has its processing times and the PR has its own processing times, the processing times are not combined.

People tend to say that processing times are 16 to 22 months but they are incorrect. It is actually 75% of applications are processing within 16 months and 90% within 22 months. This means that with 75% of applications the application can take 1 day to 16 months.


----------



## HRose313

Syedfaizan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my understanding is that the whole process from start of application to permanent residency is the 16-22 months? Is that correct?
> Currently waiting on the second process as I mentioned earlier am I following the right information or has it changed again?


The processing of your 801/100 visa is separate from your 820. Processing of the 801/100 goes by ELIGIBILITY DATE, so you're eligibility date was 22 February 2017. Your application has currently been in a queue for almost 10 months. Most people on here wait about 12-14 months for their 801 to be processed, so I'd anticipate a few months more of waiting  Some members have reported receiving grants earlier or later than the estimate I provided above, and DIBP notes that MOST people will be processed by 16-22 months. I recommend looking at the 801 spreadsheet in the 801 forum for a better idea of wait times.


----------



## prashv

Ok, my wife's visa got granted few days ago, I have been monitoring the thread for a while and wanted to share the timeline:

Application for 309: 01 December 2014
TR/309 Granted: 19th Oct 2015
Eligibility for 100: 01st Dec 2016
Applied/submitted application for 100: 17th Feb 2017
100/PR Granted: 8th Dec 2017.

No communication from Case officer or phone call - got the grant directly. 
Hope it helps someone.

Thanks
Prash


----------



## Skybluebrewer

prashv said:


> Ok, my wife's visa got granted few days ago, I have been monitoring the thread for a while and wanted to share the timeline:
> 
> Application for 309: 01 December 2014
> TR/309 Granted: 19th Oct 2015
> Eligibility for 100: 01st Dec 2015
> Applied/submitted application for 100: 17th Feb 2017
> 100/PR Granted: 8th Dec 2017.
> 
> No communication from Case officer or phone call - got the grant directly.
> Hope it helps someone.
> 
> Thanks
> Prash


You may want to edit the eligibility year to 2016.

Congrats.


----------



## prashv

Skybluebrewer said:


> You may want to edit the eligibility year to 2016.
> 
> Congrats.


Edited. Thanks for pointing out!!


----------



## Avi1989

Apllied 820 10 dec 2013
820 grant on 8 aug 2014
801 apllied on 15 dec 2015
Immi asked few documents on 10 nov 2017 
And give me 28 days to provide documents ..is any one know how many days immigration take days now to give me final decisions...28 days already over ..thanks


----------



## dmorganti

Hello All,
Another bites the dust today  
My partner just received her PR today for the Partner Subclass 100 visa this morning. No correspondence from IMMI at all. We continued to submit evidence over the last year and two weeks ago notified IMMI that we are getting married next year. Below are the details for anyone interested:

Applicant: Polish
Relationship Status: Defacto
309 Application Date: 19 DEC 2014
309 Visa Grant Date: 03 SEP 2015
100 Eligibility Date: 19 DEC 2016
100 Application Date: 10 DEC 2016
100 Visa Grant Date: 14 DEC 2017

So less than a year from eligibility date. Best Christmas present ever


----------



## HRose313

Avi1989 said:


> Apllied 820 10 dec 2013
> 820 grant on 8 aug 2014
> 801 apllied on 15 dec 2015
> Immi asked few documents on 10 nov 2017
> And give me 28 days to provide documents ..is any one know how many days immigration take days now to give me final decisions...28 days already over ..thanks


The 28 days is just how long you have to submit the evidence/documents immigration asked for. It doesn't mean that they will make a decision within that 28 days. Many people wait an additional few months after submitting evidence asked for by immi  However, this is a good sign and means you have a case officer. I see you've been waiting nearly 24 months for your 801 to be processed. You're well over the 16-22 month window, and are entitled to put in a complaint to immigration. I'd recommend doing this!


----------



## Avi1989

Thanks for reply ...i submitted my all documents on 7 dec 2017 ...so just wondering how many days case officer will take now ..thanks


----------



## PinkLady

Happy 2018 everyone  Let's hope visa processing time is faster this year!


----------



## Bingxing

I just want to remind everyone that the Global Feedback Online seems to work really well. I listed out the accurate waiting time and reinforced the fact that we received no communication since the temporary visa was finalized. I asked for update and communication from them to know that we were not ignored, stressing WHY we need PR. After submitting my complaint, the visa 100 Grant arrived in my inbox within a few hours.

Maybe our case is straight forward, maybe I am just really lucky to be at the right place at the right time, or maybe everyone who has been waiting for months should lodge your feedback on the website.

Global Feedback Form Link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

Please take ownership of your action while filing your complaints. If Case Officer contacts you for an interview, make sure you are well prepared because it can cause backfire.


----------



## masooma

Bingxing said:


> I just want to remind everyone that the Global Feedback Online seems to work really well. I listed out the accurate waiting time and reinforced the fact that we received no communication since the temporary visa was finalized. I asked for update and communication from them to know that we were not ignored. After submitting my complaint, the visa 100 Grant arrived in my inbox within a few hours.
> 
> Maybe our case is straight forward, maybe I am just really lucky to be at the right place at the right time, or maybe everyone who has been waiting for months should lodge your feedback on the website.
> 
> Global Feedback Form Link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


Hello BingXing,

I am a bit confused about your post. You mentioned that there was no communication since temporary visa was finalized, then how did you apply for 100? Normally one month before the two year waiting period the department sends an email requesting us to fill out the necessary forms for 100. Are you saying that you did not have to do that?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

masooma said:


> Hello BingXing,
> 
> I am a bit confused about your post. You mentioned that there was no communication since temporary visa was finalized, then how did you apply for 100? Normally one month before the two year waiting period the department sends an email requesting us to fill out the necessary forms for 100. Are you saying that you did not have to do that?


The department no longer sends out those reminders. It is the responsibility of the applicant to know when the eligibility date is and to supply the documents at that time.


----------



## karan7

HELP 801 - Permanent visa
Hi all I applied my spouse visa on may 2014 and I already got TR on April 2015 on immigration website it shows 21 to 23 months to get PR but I have already cross 22 months.any people who recently got PR on spouse visa how long did it take to get yours please mention 
Thanks


----------



## kris1

*Supporting evidence 801*

Hi,

My 801 eligibility date was on Feb 23rd and I just submitted my application yesterday, and the status said "submitted". Today, it says "received" and i can see all the different types of evidence under "attach documents". What confuses me is that most of them says "received" with a green tick next to them (but also "0 received"). I haven't uploaded any supporting documents to the 801 yet, I was going to do that today. Does this mean immigration already has this information from the 820? Or should I upload these things again?

Also what makes this confusing is that I don't know which categories are "recommended" or "required". My thought was to use the check list, but I'm not sure if that's a complete list and i just want to make sure that i don't miss anything.

Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## POSTASKIS

Sorry i was tryin to reply another post


----------



## POSTASKIS

Avi1989 said:


> Apllied 820 10 dec 2013
> 820 grant on 8 aug 2014
> 801 apllied on 15 dec 2015
> Immi asked few documents on 10 nov 2017
> And give me 28 days to provide documents ..is any one know how many days immigration take days now to give me final decisions...28 days already over ..thanks


What did immi ask you addtionally?


----------



## PinkLady

OMG OMG OMG!!! 
My partner received his sub 100 grant just an hour ago! I am shocked and so happy its hard to explain. I thought I will jump on forum straight away and give your this news. As I am so grateful and thank you to all of you for support and updating this forum. 
Special thanks to Bingxing, as it was you who gave me hope and without your news I wouldn't have done anything for the next 11 months! 

Timeline: 
Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
Sub 309 grant - 1st February 2016 
Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 20th May 2017
SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 1st March 2018 

Total waiting just over 9 months and 9 days. I cant believe it. 

I have followed Bingxing and emailed Global Feedback on Monday morning (4 days we received sub 100 grant). 

Let me know if you have any questions. 
good luck everyone!


----------



## Ejona

kris1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 801 eligibility date was on Feb 23rd and I just submitted my application yesterday, and the status said "submitted". Today, it says "received" and i can see all the different types of evidence under "attach documents". What confuses me is that most of them says "received" with a green tick next to them (but also "0 received"). I haven't uploaded any supporting documents to the 801 yet, I was going to do that today. Does this mean immigration already has this information from the 820? Or should I upload these things again?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!


Upload again!

Same thing happened to me when I applied for my 820. I was positive I had uploaded certain documents but when I logged back in after a few days it was saying "received" then "0 received" besides it. I uploaded my documents again just to make sure and after i uploaded it again it was saying "1 received".


----------



## Lfc4life

PinkLady said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!
> My partner received his sub 100 grant just an hour ago! I am shocked and so happy its hard to explain. I thought I will jump on forum straight away and give your this news. As I am so grateful and thank you to all of you for support and updating this forum.
> Special thanks to Bingxing, as it was you who gave me hope and without your news I wouldn't have done anything for the next 11 months!
> 
> Timeline:
> Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
> Sub 309 grant - 1st February 2016
> Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 20th May 2017
> SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 1st March 2018
> 
> Total waiting just over 9 months and 9 days. I cant believe it.
> 
> I have followed Bingxing and emailed Global Feedback on Monday morning (4 days we received sub 100 grant).
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> good luck everyone!


Hi guys

First congrats pinklady, with the global feedback form did you select suggestion or compliment to fill the info out?


----------



## PinkLady

Hi Lfc4life

Complaint


----------



## Annisha

Congrats! PinkLady. Really happy for you. Would you please shred some lights on what kind of complaints we can write about since your waiting time is well within their range. I have a similar timeline as yours. My eligibility for 100 in May 2017 and submitted my application in August 2017. Not sure if I should write and how to write... Thank you very much in advance for your advice. Again Congratulations!



PinkLady said:


> Hi Lfc4life
> 
> Complaint


----------



## Yerevanits

Our agent just received an email! Hope this means we are getting closer! All of our document were already uploaded to immi account.

"Your application for your Class BC (Partner - Migrant) (subclass 100) visa is expected to be allocated shortly. 

Please log back into your ImmiAccount and check you have uploaded the following documentation, if these are missing or not easily identifiable (eg not identified in your file label) this may lead to further delays in allocating and processing your application"


----------



## anawrainbow

Hey Guys,
I've got a question, I just received 'request checklist' which is very exciting but they are asking STATUTORY OR NOTARISED DECLARATIONS from at least two family members or friends IN BRAZIL. I already submitted 5 '888 forms' from others witnesses. My questions are:
- Can they type in English (me helping their english skills), sign the document, notarise it and send me electronically?
- Does anyone have a sample without using the AUSTRALIAN STAT DEC official doc? 
- Or, is it better to type it in Portuguese, sign it, notarise it, send to Australia via post then translating?

I am very concerned about timeframe, I feel it will take too much time if wait for a document to be sent via mail to then be translated. 

Can anyone help me please?

Cheers


----------



## faith555

Hi Everyone ,

any one here on a 100 Visa changed their passport? do we have to notify the immi or its fine?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> any one here on a 100 Visa changed their passport? do we have to notify the immi or its fine?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you need notify immigration as the visa is attached to your passport number.


----------



## nobinscaria

Hi, If some one Knows about this plz reply
PARTNER VISA DETAILS

APPLICATION FOR 309/100 : 11 FEB 2016
309 SANCTIONED : 08/NOV/2016
APPLICATION FOR 100(stage 2 partner visa); 19 march 2018

Now the processing time shows 19-29 months.. DOes it mean its going to take another 20 months for the 100 application or is it 19- 29 months since my first application? Just confused

Do i need to attach a new form 888 for the partner visa 100 application or is it fine to use the 309 applications form 888?

Do i need to supply a new police clearance certificate for partner 100 visa application?

I had already uploaded all these documents for partner visa 309 first stage

Thanks for the reply


----------



## nobinscaria

Hi, If some one Knows about this plz reply
PARTNER VISA DETAILS

APPLICATION FOR 309/100 : 11 FEB 2016
309 SANCTIONED : 08/NOV/2016
APPLICATION FOR 100(stage 2 partner visa); 19 march 2018

Now the processing time shows 19-29 months.. DOes it mean its going to take another 20 months for the 100 application or is it 19- 29 months since my first application? Just confused

Do i need to attach a new form 888 for the partner visa 100 application or is it fine to use the 309 applications form 888?

Do i need to supply a new police clearance certificate for partner 100 visa application?

I had already uploaded all these documents for partner visa 309 first stage

Thanks for the reply


----------



## nobinscaria

PinkLady said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!
> My partner received his sub 100 grant just an hour ago! I am shocked and so happy its hard to explain. I thought I will jump on forum straight away and give your this news. As I am so grateful and thank you to all of you for support and updating this forum.
> Special thanks to Bingxing, as it was you who gave me hope and without your news I wouldn't have done anything for the next 11 months!
> 
> Timeline:
> Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
> Sub 309 grant - 1st February 2016
> Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 20th May 2017
> SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 1st March 2018
> 
> Total waiting just over 9 months and 9 days. I cant believe it.
> 
> I have followed Bingxing and emailed Global Feedback on Monday morning (4 days we received sub 100 grant).
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> good luck everyone!


Hi, If some one Knows about this plz reply
PARTNER VISA DETAILS

APPLICATION FOR 309/100 : 11 FEB 2016
309 SANCTIONED : 08/NOV/2016
APPLICATION FOR 100(stage 2 partner visa); 19 march 2018

Now the processing time shows 19-29 months.. DOes it mean its going to take another 20 months for the 100 application or is it 19- 29 months since my first application? Just confused

Do i need to attach a new form 888 for the partner visa 100 application or is it fine to use the 309 applications form 888?

Do i need to supply a new police clearance certificate for partner 100 visa application?

I had already uploaded all these documents for partner visa 309 first stage

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nobinscaria said:


> Hi, If some one Knows about this plz reply
> PARTNER VISA DETAILS
> 
> APPLICATION FOR 309/100 : 11 FEB 2016
> 309 SANCTIONED : 08/NOV/2016
> APPLICATION FOR 100(stage 2 partner visa); 19 march 2018
> 
> Now the processing time shows 19-29 months.. DOes it mean its going to take another 20 months for the 100 application or is it 19- 29 months since my first application? Just confused
> 
> Do i need to attach a new form 888 for the partner visa 100 application or is it fine to use the 309 applications form 888?
> 
> Do i need to supply a new police clearance certificate for partner 100 visa application?
> 
> I had already uploaded all these documents for partner visa 309 first stage
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Dude, you don't need to post 3 times in the same thread. We all can see the first post.

Processing times are based on eligibility.

Yes you need updated forms as they need to hear from witnesses that your relationship is still ongoing. That's the whole purpose of the two year wait period. To reassess that the relationship is still genuine and continuing.


----------



## dejainc

I do wonder this though with processing times. To make things simple:

12 months ago you lodge the 100 application and the time frame said 15 months.
12 months later you check and the estimated time is now 25 months. 
Which time frame is true? 15 months from application or 25 months?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

dejainc said:


> I do wonder this though with processing times. To make things simple:
> 
> 12 months ago you lodge the 100 application and the time frame said 15 months.
> 12 months later you check and the estimated time is now 25 months.
> Which time frame is true? 15 months from application or 25 months?


There is no set time frame for visas to be processed so the question is irrelevant. But at the time of application in your example, thr majority (75%) of applications were being processed in 12 months. 12 months later, the majority were being processed in 15 months. Unless your time waiting is beyond what 90% is, then you have to wait patiently.

So just because the estimated wait time was 75% processed in 12 months when you applied doesn't mean you're guaranteed to be processed in 12 months. There is no set time frame and processing times change drastically based on a number of different factors.


----------



## niccole

*Stage 2 801 - Attaching Required Documents*

Hi all!

Tried searching for an answer for this one before posting but maybe its so obvious that its never been asked...

I have just submitted my application for the Stage 2 Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (801) and am in the process of attaching the supporting documentation on my ImmiAccount. On the Attach Documents page, there are two categories to choose from, 'Recommended Documents' (with sub categories for the financial/travel/social/household evidence) and 'Additional Documents' (with 'Other' as the only subcategory). Where are you meant to put the Required Documents (Form 888 Stat Decs, NPC, Sponsor's Stat Dec)??

It seems to me that nearly every other document type has a specific 'home' except for the required bits - I don't want to put them in the wrong spot and have my application deemed incomplete. I'm a bit of a nervous wreck already as I'm 6 months past my eligibility date for applying (due to a miscommunication with the Immigration Agent we used on the first stage) and I don't want to do anything else wrong!

Also, has anyone ever received communication from the Department at home via regular mail as opposed to email?

Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## PinkLady

Annisha said:


> Congrats! PinkLady. Really happy for you. Would you please shred some lights on what kind of complaints we can write about since your waiting time is well within their range. I have a similar timeline as yours. My eligibility for 100 in May 2017 and submitted my application in August 2017. Not sure if I should write and how to write... Thank you very much in advance for your advice. Again Congratulations!


Hi Annisha,

We were in a process of buying a house (that was our reason). 
You need to have some reason otherwise they might be asking you why you want your PR now


----------



## Mahesh1984

Timeline: 
Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
Sub 309 grant - 1/06/ 2016 
Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 22/2/ 2018
Applied for sub 100 05/04/2018
SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 19/04/ 2018


----------



## Mahesh1984

nobinscaria said:


> Hi, If some one Knows about this plz reply
> PARTNER VISA DETAILS
> 
> APPLICATION FOR 309/100 : 11 FEB 2016
> 309 SANCTIONED : 08/NOV/2016
> APPLICATION FOR 100(stage 2 partner visa); 19 march 2018
> 
> Now the processing time shows 19-29 months.. DOes it mean its going to take another 20 months for the 100 application or is it 19- 29 months since my first application? Just confused
> 
> Do i need to attach a new form 888 for the partner visa 100 application or is it fine to use the 309 applications form 888?
> 
> Do i need to supply a new police clearance certificate for partner 100 visa application?
> 
> I had already uploaded all these documents for partner visa 309 first stage
> 
> Thanks for the reply


i have to 888 and 80

Timeline: 
Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
Sub 309 grant - 1/06/ 2016 
Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 22/2/ 2018
Applied for sub 100 05/04/2018
SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 19/04/ 2018


----------



## HRose313

Mahesh1984 said:


> i have to 888 and 80
> 
> Timeline:
> Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
> Sub 309 grant - 1/06/ 2016
> Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 22/2/ 2018
> Applied for sub 100 05/04/2018
> SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 19/04/ 2018


Hi Mahesh, thanks for your timeline. Just a correction for others on this site, your eligibility date was actually on 20th May 2017 (two years from when you applied for the 309)


----------



## Island Girl

Mahesh1984 said:


> Timeline:
> Applied for sub 309 - 20th May 2015
> Sub 309 grant - 1/06/ 2016
> Eligibility and Application for sub 100 - 22/2/ 2018
> Applied for sub 100 05/04/2018
> SUBCLASS 100 Grant - 19/04/ 2018


Congrats Mahesh and partner! 
Enjoy your lives together in Australia!


----------



## Annisha

Hi PinkLady,
Thank you so much for the information. Unfortunately we have purchased our home in Sept 2017 so I have no compelling reasons to push them as of now. I wish I got your tips earlier. anyway keep waiting. Hope your good lucks spread thru this forum. Thank you again.
Annisha



PinkLady said:


> Hi Annisha,
> 
> We were in a process of buying a house (that was our reason).
> You need to have some reason otherwise they might be asking you why you want your PR now


----------



## Mag

Hi 
I need some information about 100 visa. My details is as under:-
Visa 309 Apply 14 August 2015
Visa Granted 14 January 2016
Visa 100 Apply 22 Feb 2018.

When i am login immi account Show this message "This application has been received by the department but has not been assigned for assessment. The department may contact the applicant once assessment of your application begins if further information is required."
is this normal procedure or what? and wait time is 28 month?

Regards


----------



## Seka88

Hi,

I am new on the forum.. i am waiting for my 2 stage permanent visa as well... my eligibility date was 15.6.2017.and that is when i applied....
I haven't heard anything form them at all... it still says that my case has not been assigned to anyone yet...

However i have a question if anyone here could help me with, my husband and I really want to buy a house and we are ready for it but the bank keeps telling us that we can nit get a loan until i am permanent resident...
Did anyone else have similar experience?

Thank you.


----------



## arum_puri

Seka88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new on the forum.. i am waiting for my 2 stage permanent visa as well... my eligibility date was 15.6.2017.and that is when i applied....
> I haven't heard anything form them at all... it still says that my case has not been assigned to anyone yet...
> 
> However i have a question if anyone here could help me with, my husband and I really want to buy a house and we are ready for it but the bank keeps telling us that we can nit get a loan until i am permanent resident...
> Did anyone else have similar experience?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Seka, my husband and I purchased a house together last year (March) and include me in the Loan document. I was still on my first stage (820). And we get the Loan approve. We used westpac.


----------



## Seka88

Hi Seka, my husband and I purchased a house together last year (March) and include me in the Loan document. I was still on my first stage (820). And we get the Loan approve. We used westpac.[/QUOTE]

Hi, thank you for your response. 
We will try talking to westpac as well.


----------



## A846209

Seka88 said:


> Hi Seka, my husband and I purchased a house together last year (March) and include me in the Loan document. I was still on my first stage (820). And we get the Loan approve. We used westpac.


Hi, thank you for your response. 
We will try talking to westpac as well.[/QUOTE]

You can definitely get a mortgage on an 820 - I have one as well.

Two suggestions to help:
- try going to a broker who claims to specialise in 820/309 visa holders since they should have a good idea of the policies across a number of banks
- if you're just getting told PR or citizen only by someone in the branch, ask them to check with credit what the bank's policy is for 820/309 visa holders. There's not that many people on 820/309 visas so they may not have come across it much. Also be prepared to go to a few different banks


----------



## Aussie83

there has been a tightening of the rules in general and while for us we went through the CBA to get my wife added would of had to of gone to a separate board for approval. and given how things are going they will only tighten them more.



A846209 said:


> Seka88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seka, my husband and I purchased a house together last year (March) and include me in the Loan document. I was still on my first stage (820). And we get the Loan approve. We used westpac.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thank you for your response.
> We will try talking to westpac as well.
Click to expand...

You can definitely get a mortgage on an 820 - I have one as well.

Two suggestions to help:
- try going to a broker who claims to specialise in 820/309 visa holders since they should have a good idea of the policies across a number of banks
- if you're just getting told PR or citizen only by someone in the branch, ask them to check with credit what the bank's policy is for 820/309 visa holders. There's not that many people on 820/309 visas so they may not have come across it much. Also be prepared to go to a few different banks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seka88

Thank you for your help.

We have been literally sitting and waiting for a visa only and we are ready to buy a house.

I will most definitely go ask around more after you told me you got your loans.

Thank you.


----------



## dennismorton

Hi Guys,

Have a question regarding stage 2. Big misunderstanding from my side. I thought I had to wait two years from grant of 309 to apply for 100 and didnt know it was from the date of lodging of the application. I was eligible since Feb 2018 but only now I am starting to apply for stage 2
Question
1) Other than getting delayed(6 months late, ouch), are there any negative implication of not applying when eligible. Am I running into any deadlines or any risk of temp visa getting cancelled?
2) From looking at the evidence required for Stage 2, it looks like we have to go through the whole process again, obviously focusing the evidence over the last two years. But I was talking to a friend who about a year ago applied for 100 visa and he seems to be very casual about the evidence. He said he uploaded only a few pics and did not even upload a statutory declaration not from him or from his friends. so my question is how thorough I have to be in uploading the evidence for stage 2, I am only asking it since I am a bit late applying for it.


----------



## Okey114

dennismorton said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a question regarding stage 2. Big misunderstanding from my side. I thought I had to wait two years from grant of 309 to apply for 100 and didnt know it was from the date of lodging of the application. I was eligible since Feb 2018 but only now I am starting to apply for stage 2
> Question
> 1) Other than getting delayed(6 months late, ouch), are there any negative implication of not applying when eligible. Am I running into any deadlines or any risk of temp visa getting cancelled?
> 2) From looking at the evidence required for Stage 2, it looks like we have to go through the whole process again, obviously focusing the evidence over the last two years. But I was talking to a friend who about a year ago applied for 100 visa and he seems to be very casual about the evidence. He said he uploaded only a few pics and did not even upload a statutory declaration not from him or from his friends. so my question is how thorough I have to be in uploading the evidence for stage 2, I am only asking it since I am a bit late applying for it.


You are on the right track mate,, you are already on queue from the date you were eligible.

But make sure you apply with all required document. To avoid further delay


----------



## JandE

dennismorton said:


> I was talking to a friend who about a year ago applied for 100 visa and he seems to be very casual about the evidence. He said he uploaded only a few pics and did not even upload a statutory declaration not from him or from his friends..


Did your friend get his visa granted? or is he still waiting?


----------



## Amii

Hi All
I’m new to this forum and my time line is for my husbands visa 309/100

Date of application 26th October 2016 high risk country 

309 granted 26 March 2017 

So soon will start to prepare for visa 100 I﻿ want to start preparing it from now so it can be ready to apply. 

My question do I and my husband need to write a statutory declaration of our relationship from﻿ the﻿﻿ beginning of how we met till now or what I’m confused about that. 

Im stressing out as I don’t know where to start etc 

can some one please let me know the process of what needs to be handed in etc

Thx


----------



## Bingxing

There is no need to stress. You have time to prepare until your eligible date for the second stage.

You are required to update the CO with how your relationship is travelling after the grant of the temporary visa and provide evidence if available. Finance, social, household stuff, etc.

You need to provide proof of how you settle in Australia after landing. Police check and form 888 are required.

Stat dec from each of you, and from family and friends.

Very similar to the first stage, I think. Once you lodge your 2nd stage application, the list of document to upload will give you a guide. There is also a list of documents required you can find on the website. So do your research.

Be genuine, honest and you will be fine.



Amii said:


> Hi All
> I'm new to this forum and my time line is for my husbands visa 309/100
> 
> Date of application 26th October 2016 high risk country
> 
> 309 granted 26 March 2017
> 
> So soon will start to prepare for visa 100 I want to start preparing it from now so it can be ready to apply.
> 
> My question do I and my husband need to write a statutory declaration of our relationship from the beginning of how we met till now or what I'm confused about that.
> 
> Im stressing out as I don't know where to start etc
> 
> can some one please let me know the process of what needs to be handed in etc
> 
> Thx


----------



## Daisy2016

Anyone here is going through a 100 application at the moment?
Can we please share experience


----------



## justinlevi

Hi folks. Current timeline for us:

May 2016 820 Applied
Aug 2017 820 Granted
Aug 2018 801 Applied

(country of origin of my husband is a low risk country)

status now showing "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required."

...now we wait and wait! At least we got good advice from our mortgage broker and already got the mortgage. We were going to originally wait until the 801 was granted.


----------



## Island Girl

Daisy2016 said:


> Anyone here is going through a 100 application at the moment?
> Can we please share experience


We applied for subclass subclass 309 in April 2016 in Malaysia. 
Subclass 309 was granted in October 2016.
Subclass 100 was lodged in April 2018. 
Pending finalisation.
Status - Further Assessment from the day we uploaded our documents.


----------



## Island Girl

*2nd Stage Partner Processing Visa*



Island Girl said:


> Daisy2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here is going through a 100 application at the moment?
> Can we please share experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had applied for our subclass 309 in April 2016 in Malaysia (paper-based).
> Our subclass 309 was granted in October 2016.
> Then, our subclass 100 was lodged in April 2018 (online).
> Pending finalisation.
> Status - Further Assessment from the day we uploaded our documents.
Click to expand...


----------



## nobinscaria

Hi received an email from IMMI requesting for AFP for my wife for 100 sub class

Time Line

309 Applied on 14/02/2016
Granted 309 on 01/11/2016
Eligibility for 100 Application- 14/02/2018
Application for 100 Application- 4/4/2018
Requested for AFP -10/09/2018
Decision in 28 days


----------



## Amii

Hey All 
I’m in the middle of applying online for my husbands second stage of visa 100 his elibility is this month October 26th 2018 

i have two questions 
does﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ this applicant have a national identity card yes or no 

Does﻿ this applicant have other identity documents yes or no 

those documents can it include his birth certificate and his international licence 

Or has to be the same as what I had written on the forms from stage 1 
﻿ can I fill out the application in block letters﻿ ﻿


----------



## Amii

having trouble answering these questions as i have no idea how to start or say and if anyone can just give some examples would be great thx 

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.

Give details of the nature of the household.

Give details of the social aspects of the relationship

Give details of the nature of th﻿﻿﻿e commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.

Give details of the development of the relationship from the date the applicant was granted the temporary visa.


----------



## kj44

Hi all,

Just an update on my partner/fiance's approval timeline! He's from a low-risk country (Canada) and we uploaded a veritable tonne of info the first time around. 

We submitted his application for 309 visa on 30th Aug 2016 in Canada
Uploaded all docs over the following 3 weeks
Approved 24th Feb 2017
Eligible for 100 processing 30th Aug 2018
Submitted application for second stage 100 visa 27th Oct 2018
Uploaded evidence over next 2 weeks, still had some to go
Approved 10th November 2018 (2 months and 2 weeks from eligibility, and 2 weeks from submitting application!)

As mentioned here, the call centre is next to useless here (in Canada they were actually great, and knew so much more, and could ask COs questions for you). I got a tonne of different advice (mostly useless) when I called the Australian call centre, they just refer you to old documents online that say you can submit by post, which is contradicted by their other info. We had one person tell us you only need to do your certified passport and the sponsor stat dec, as well as the online application, which is just wrong! And another that said if anything, you need more evidence that the first stage processing. All of them said that there isn't a time limit on it, which is wrong also, as you are eligible to be assessed from 2 years after you first submit, even if you don't have your application in! I realised that after re-reading through these forums and got all our evidence together in a mad rush, even knowing that the wait time was supposed to be 17-23 months, so thought there was no chance they would be looking at it soon, but they did! As ours was approved 2 months and 2 weeks after eligibility, and only 2 WEEKS after we submitted the application, I wanted to let people know they should definitely get their application together quickly, as processing seems to be super quick right now - potentially just for low-risk countries, but still.

If it helps anyone, this is what we submitted for second stage:

Both of our certified passports
Stat Dec 888 x 2 (I was going to submit another as well that a friend was taking forever to do, but didn't get to before it was approved)
Sponsor Stat Dec - Certified
Further Relationship Statement continued as we didn't have enough space in the online application - also certified
Joint bank account statements for the past year - itemised for each category (commitment, social, financial, household)
Proof of joint purchase of our car, joint car insurance, joint payment of rego
Leases, bills, contracts for utilities
Scanned copies of birthday, valentines day cards
Tickets and invites (weddings, gigs, shows, movies, music festivals, etc)
Screenshots of all the facebook events we've attended together
Travel (plane tickets, ferry tickets, etc)
Proof of being each other's 100% super beneficiary
Receipts for all wedding expenses so far (engagement ring, payments to our wedding planner, photographer, my dress, bridesmaid dresses, etc)
Emails between me and wedding planner (170 pages)
Our contract with wedding planner and our itemised wedding spreadsheet with all expenses and payment to the wedding planner

I was still going to upload the other stat dec once I got it, plus our facebook photos together, and photos together from travel and social events, but didn't get to in time!

We also weren't asked for the AFP police check, or the form 80.

We're still in a bit of shock it was finalised so ridiculously quickly, but so, so happy!!


----------



## Vicky_786

Hi there,
kindly help me how to put global feedback. I really need your help in this.



Annisha said:


> Hi PinkLady,
> Thank you so much for the information. Unfortunately we have purchased our home in Sept 2017 so I have no compelling reasons to push them as of now. I wish I got your tips earlier. anyway keep waiting. Hope your good lucks spread thru this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you again.
> Annisha
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Annisha,
> 
> We were in a process of buying a house (that was our reason).
> You need to have some reason otherwise they might be asking you why you want your PR now
Click to expand...


----------



## Amino4ia

kj44 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just an update on my partner/fiance's approval timeline! He's from a low-risk country (Canada) and we uploaded a veritable tonne of info the first time around.
> 
> We submitted his application for 309 visa on 30th Aug 2016 in Canada
> Uploaded all docs over the following 3 weeks
> Approved 24th Feb 2017
> Eligible for 100 processing 30th Aug 2018
> Submitted application for second stage 100 visa 27th Oct 2018
> Uploaded evidence over next 2 weeks, still had some to go
> Approved 10th November 2018 (2 months and 2 weeks from eligibility, and 2 weeks from submitting application!)
> 
> As mentioned here, the call centre is next to useless here (in Canada they were actually great, and knew so much more, and could ask COs questions for you). I got a tonne of different advice (mostly useless) when I called the Australian call centre, they just refer you to old documents online that say you can submit by post, which is contradicted by their other info. We had one person tell us you only need to do your certified passport and the sponsor stat dec, as well as the online application, which is just wrong! And another that said if anything, you need more evidence that the first stage processing. All of them said that there isn't a time limit on it, which is wrong also, as you are eligible to be assessed from 2 years after you first submit, even if you don't have your application in! I realised that after re-reading through these forums and got all our evidence together in a mad rush, even knowing that the wait time was supposed to be 17-23 months, so thought there was no chance they would be looking at it soon, but they did! As ours was approved 2 months and 2 weeks after eligibility, and only 2 WEEKS after we submitted the application, I wanted to let people know they should definitely get their application together quickly, as processing seems to be super quick right now - potentially just for low-risk countries, but still.
> 
> If it helps anyone, this is what we submitted for second stage:
> 
> Both of our certified passports
> Stat Dec 888 x 2 (I was going to submit another as well that a friend was taking forever to do, but didn't get to before it was approved)
> Sponsor Stat Dec - Certified
> Further Relationship Statement continued as we didn't have enough space in the online application - also certified
> Joint bank account statements for the past year - itemised for each category (commitment, social, financial, household)
> Proof of joint purchase of our car, joint car insurance, joint payment of rego
> Leases, bills, contracts for utilities
> Scanned copies of birthday, valentines day cards
> Tickets and invites (weddings, gigs, shows, movies, music festivals, etc)
> Screenshots of all the facebook events we've attended together
> Travel (plane tickets, ferry tickets, etc)
> Proof of being each other's 100% super beneficiary
> Receipts for all wedding expenses so far (engagement ring, payments to our wedding planner, photographer, my dress, bridesmaid dresses, etc)
> Emails between me and wedding planner (170 pages)
> Our contract with wedding planner and our itemised wedding spreadsheet with all expenses and payment to the wedding planner
> 
> I was still going to upload the other stat dec once I got it, plus our facebook photos together, and photos together from travel and social events, but didn't get to in time!
> 
> We also weren't asked for the AFP police check, or the form 80.
> 
> We're still in a bit of shock it was finalised so ridiculously quickly, but so, so happy!!


WOW congrats! you gave me hope again as i'm exactly at the same stage. submitted stage 2 a week ago and now looking at the estimated processing time it is 18 to 29 months !!! . i will actually start uploading all the documents you mentioned above,

Many thanks


----------



## Helentran

Island Girl said:


> We applied for subclass subclass 309 in April 2016 in Malaysia.
> Subclass 309 was granted in October 2016.
> Subclass 100 was lodged in April 2018.
> Pending finalisation.
> Status - Further Assessment from the day we uploaded our documents.


Do you apply online via Immiaccount?
I am having a big problem with the application ID from the visa 309 grant letter. It did not work.


----------



## Helentran

Amii said:


> Hey All
> I'm in the middle of applying online for my husbands second stage of visa 100 his elibility is this month October 26th 2018
> 
> i have two questions
> does﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ this applicant have a national identity card yes or no
> 
> Does﻿ this applicant have other identity documents yes or no
> 
> those documents can it include his birth certificate and his international licence
> 
> Or has to be the same as what I had written on the forms from stage 1
> ﻿ can I fill out the application in block letters﻿ ﻿


hi,

Please help me. Recently I create an immiaccount and apply online for my visa 100 but I got a problem.

How can you pass the question 4 in the form 47SP (applicant)? because I used application ID from the visa 309 grant letter but it did not work and I can not pass that question.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Helentran said:


> I am having a big problem with the application ID from the visa 309 grant letter. It did not work.


If I remember correctly, there should be an option to use the grant number instead of the application ID. Make sure you're using the application ID with the application ID option selected OR the grant number with the grant number option selected.


----------



## Helentran

Skybluebrewer said:


> If I remember correctly, there should be an option to use the grant number instead of the application ID. Make sure you're using the application ID with the application ID option selected OR the grant number with the grant number option selected.


hi, 
I am applying for visa 100 from 309

I am sure that I used the application ID for its option but It still does not work.

There are only two options including application ID and Transaction reference number(TRN). TRN is just got by applying online but I did not do it so I do not have.

Some of the members here shared that they received the emails from the Department of Home Affairs stating they are eligible for applying visa 100 and they got a different application ID.

but I did not receive any email from DOHF so I do not know what I have to do now. hic hic


----------



## Helentran

Island Girl said:


> Island Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had applied for our subclass 309 in April 2016 in Malaysia (paper-based).
> Our subclass 309 was granted in October 2016.
> Then, our subclass 100 was lodged in April 2018 (online).
> Pending finalisation.
> Status - Further Assessment from the day we uploaded our documents.
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> Did you apply online for visa 100 by yourself?
> Did you use the application ID from the visa 309 grant letter?
> 
> I am stuck with it because I can not pass question 4 of From 47SP (applicant). hic hic
> 
> Please share with me about your experience
> 
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Helentran said:


> hi,
> I am applying for visa 100 from 309
> 
> I am sure that I used the application ID for its option but It still does not work.
> 
> There are only two options including application ID and Transaction reference number(TRN). TRN is just got by applying online but I did not do it so I do not have.
> 
> Some of the members here shared that they received the emails from the Department of Home Affairs stating they are eligible for applying visa 100 and they got a different application ID.
> 
> but I did not receive any email from DOHF so I do not know what I have to do now. hic hic


Yeah, I confused it with VEVO that lets you use grant number.

I got that email and they put my TRN as the Application ID number, though my actual Application ID number is different.

At this point, you're probably best to contact immigration directly.

_
Partner visas

The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant might wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.

It is possible that you have not chosen the correct visa application, or that you have not entered the related application details correctly.

Check: 
the eligibility criteria for the visa
that the related Application ID or transaction reference number (TRN) is correct

Your related Application ID or TRN will be on previous information we sent you about your application. Enter this information on page 2 of your partner visa application.

If you still get this message contact us.
_


----------



## Helentran

Skybluebrewer said:


> Yeah, I confused it with VEVO that lets you use grant number.
> 
> I got that email and they put my TRN as the Application ID number, though my actual Application ID number is different.
> 
> At this point, you're probably best to contact immigration directly.
> 
> _
> Partner visas
> 
> The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant might wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing.
> 
> It is possible that you have not chosen the correct visa application, or that you have not entered the related application details correctly.
> 
> Check:
> the eligibility criteria for the visa
> that the related Application ID or transaction reference number (TRN) is correct
> 
> Your related Application ID or TRN will be on previous information we sent you about your application. Enter this information on page 2 of your partner visa application.
> 
> If you still get this message contact us.
> _


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR ENTHUSIASTIC HELP!!!

I called immigration Dept in the morning and they gave me another application ID for my case and I could pass the question 4.

That's really great.

I got a new experience that we can not use the application ID from the visa 309 grant notice to apply for visa 100 online.


----------



## Yubi

azeeza said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process with all the stipulated requirements.
> 
> the processing time is said to be 6-8months, i was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> Post deleted


----------



## sanjay86

Hi everyone,

I just submitted my application and saw the row for "Attach Documents". Clicked on that to see my name, my sponsor's name and my parents names. However I had listed my parents as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone explain if this is regular? And what documents I should upload for them.  Thank you in advance, cheers!


----------



## CodeMonkey

*Status update*

Our timeline so far

*Mar 2017: Temporary Partner Visa (subclass 820) Application submitted
Jul 2018: Temporary Partner Visa (subclass 820) Granted
Apr 2019: Permanent Partner Visa (subclass 801) Application submitted*

At the time of writing this, processing times quoted on Dept of Home Affairs website are



> 75% of applications: 19 months
> 90% of applications: 24 months


Processing times are only going up, and so are the fees. Clearly our fees do not go towards hiring additional Dept of Home Affairs staff... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Happy Anzac day, everyone


----------



## JandE

CodeMonkey said:


> Processing times are only going up, and so are the fees. Clearly our fees do not go towards hiring additional Dept of Home Affairs staff... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Happy Anzac day, everyone


Based on grant figures from this forum, the processing times for the more straightforward applications actually seem similar, or slightly faster, than 2017, but the complex ones are taking longer.

From those on this forum who had 801's granted in February/March 2019, the majority (75%) took between 8.6 and 12.2 months, but with the longest 10% being over 20 months.

This compares to February/March 2017 with the majority (75%) being between 9.5 and 12.1 months, but with the longest 10% being over 17.7 months.

I am sure the fees were increased, (the big increases a few years ago) to try to put some people off applying. This should have allowed those who did apply, to be processed faster.

Unfortunately there are still too many applications for the limited number of grants, and so many still need to be delayed.
54,037 Partner visa applications in 2017-18 with only 39,799 grants. The 2018-19 year is also expected to be limited to 39,799.


----------



## CodeMonkey

JandE said:


> From those on this forum who had 801's granted in February/March 2019, the majority (75%) took between 8.6 and 12.2 months, but with the longest 10% being over 20 months.


This is, for me, good news. My application should be fairly straightforward, according to my migration agent.



JandE said:


> I am sure the fees were increased, (the big increases a few years ago) to try to put some people off applying. This should have allowed those who did apply, to be processed faster.


Yes, I imagine this is the case. I have a lot of conjecture on their motivation to increase the fees so substantially, but I won't voice them here.

Thanks for your input, JandE, I didn't realise anyone on this forum took the time to collect and analyse the data.


----------



## JandE

CodeMonkey said:


> Thanks for your input, JandE, I didn't realise anyone on this forum took the time to collect and analyse the data.


I got so used to being on the forum, while waiting for the visa, it is hard to stop the addiction now, even though we have the PR now.

So, collating some of the application and grant dates keeps me occupied while still using it.


----------



## Amii

Hey All﻿ 

Finally after 5 months﻿﻿﻿﻿ and 8 days waiting for the PR my husband was granted today 4/05/2019 

First applied for offshore 309 on 26 October 2016 

309 granted March 27th 2017 high risk country Egypt our case was complicated 

Applied for visa 100 PR October 26th 2018 

Visa﻿ granted 04/05/2019 

thx to this group where most of my research was done and got my answers from here 

My husband is so shocked and thrilled and speechless 

Good luck to all


----------



## Sachin84

Amii said:


> Hey All﻿
> 
> Finally after 5 months﻿﻿﻿﻿ and 8 days waiting for the PR my husband was granted today 4/05/2019
> 
> First applied for offshore 309 on 26 October 2016
> 
> 309 granted March 27th 2017 high risk country Egypt our case was complicated
> 
> Applied for visa 100 PR October 26th 2018
> 
> Visa﻿ granted 04/05/2019
> 
> thx to this group where most of my research was done and got my answers from here
> 
> My husband is so shocked and thrilled and speechless
> 
> Good luck to all


Hi Amii

Could you please share the checklist uploaded by you for sub class 100 as my mrs is in the same situation and asked to apply for 100 but we are not sure what docs needs providing from sponsor and applicant. Any help with me highly appreciated.


----------



## Sachin84

please share the document checklist. any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Amii

Hey how are you

Visa 100 is the same as 309 but easier as they want to know if your relationship is still genuine and continuing since the grant of 309 and when u arrived in Australia etc

So basically sponsor and applicant statement answering the 4 or five questions like financial social etc

Sponsor statement 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf
Two form 888

Police check from applicant

Upload any evidence relating to the questions answered

Keep updating every month until decision is made

Good luck

Thx



Sachin84 said:


> please share the document checklist. any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## rakeshbabu51

*Any new 100 approvals*

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent watcher for this thread. Any recent 100 approvals?

I have submitted my second stage application in June. Was asked for AFP immediately after few days and submitted AFP on 21st June. From then on no response. My application is in further assessment status. Anyone have any clue how things work after AFP submission.


----------



## JandE

rakeshbabu51 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent watcher for this thread. Any recent 100 approvals?
> 
> I have submitted my second stage application in June. Was asked for AFP immediately after few days and submitted AFP on 21st June. From then on no response. My application is in further assessment status. Anyone have any clue how things work after AFP submission.


The last 100 grant for someone from India, that I have seen on this forum, took 8.2 months from eligibilty date.
The date of submission for the AFP isn't really relevant.
Our second stage (820) took 9.3 months, which was 6 months after we lodged the Police check.

When was your eligibility date?


----------



## rakeshbabu51

JandE said:


> The last 100 grant for someone from India, that I have seen on this forum, took 8.2 months from eligibilty date.
> The date of submission for the AFP isn't really relevant.
> Our second stage (820) took 9.3 months, which was 6 months after we lodged the Police check.
> 
> When was your eligibility date?


My eligibility date was 19.01.2019. I have submitted my application in July, 2019 with all supporting documents.

Fingers crossed and hoping for grant email to come through ASAP.


----------



## aussiemoving

rakeshbabu51 said:


> My eligibility date was 19.01.2019. I have submitted my application in July, 2019 with all supporting documents.
> 
> Fingers crossed and hoping for grant email to come through ASAP.


just keep in mind that the waiting period is 14 months to 21 months. so dont get your hopes dashed if it doesnt come in the next month or so. Just enjoy your time and it'll come when it comes 
Also check out the dedicated "100 visa thread" --> https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...tner-visa-subclass-100-waiting-group-112.html


----------



## rakeshbabu51

*Subclass 100 Granted*

Hi All,

My subclass 100 has been finalized and approved yesterday. To my surprise it was quick. Following are my time lines.

Sub class 100

Application date: 4th June 2019
AFP request: 23rd June 2019
Visa grant: 31 July 2019


----------



## JandE

rakeshbabu51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My subclass 100 has been finalized and approved yesterday. To my surprise it was quick. Following are my time lines.
> 
> Sub class 100
> 
> Application date: 4th June 2019
> AFP request: 23rd June 2019
> Visa grant: 31 July 2019


You are in the 75% under 14 months..

But they time it from eligibility, and yours was January. Although still only 6 months.


----------



## Sabindra

Hi Guys,

I have been reading this thread for long time. Any recent 100 approvals? Any reply will be helpful.

More threads help everyone.


----------

